# Birchbox February 2014 (SPOILERS)



## Shauna999 (Jan 10, 2014)

Not sure if you gals saw this... It may be old news.... Bb is teaming up with us weekly for February  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Also , here's a link to an article that mentions some of the brands in the collab box... http://www.gcimagazine.com/business/marketing/Special-Edition-Birchbox-Pairs-with-emUs-Weeklyem-to-Celebrate-2014-Awards-Season-239260761.html


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 10, 2014)

@Shauna999 i moved your post over here so we could start a new discussion!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 10, 2014)

> @Shauna999 Â i moved your post over here so we could start a new discussion!


 Thanks so much [@]kawaiimeows[/@] for helping a Sista out !!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 10, 2014)

No worries! Plus I'm kinda ready to move on from January, so bring on February hahaha. Definitely a lackluster month, but down months are always a given.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 11, 2014)

FAQ's!  Every month, we get lovely new people with questions.  We want to give you a resource to help people quickly (because we love helping here!).  If you see someone asking a common question (what is a clicky truck, what is the app trick, etc), just come to the first page of this thread, find my post, quote it, and edit out the parts you don't need.  Hope this helps!

*Q. When does Birchbox ship?*

A. Birchbox typically ships by the 10th of each month unless there is a delay.

*Q. How many products are sent out?*

A. Depends on the month and on the box. They typically send between four to six items each month ranging from perfume samples to full size cosmetic products.

*Q:  Why does my box only show that Iâ€™m getting 3 items?*

A:  Donâ€™t worry!  The box contents are still updating.  Birchbox guarantees that youâ€™ll get 4-6 items, so youâ€™re getting at least one more!  Just be patient and the box will update with more items soon.

*Q: How do I know what number box Iâ€™m getting?*

A: Log into your account, click on BOX at the top of the screen then scroll down and it will show your products for that month - but it won't tell you which box it is. To find out exactly what box you're getting scroll down further to the box history and you'll see your current box as well as any past boxes. If you hover your mouse over the current monthâ€™s box, a link should pop up, with your box number at the end of the URL. If you click on it picture, youâ€™ll be taken to that box page, and the box number will show at the end of the URL in your address box.

*Q:  What is a â€œclicky truckâ€?*

A:  A clicky truck means that your box has shipped and the shipping information is on the Birchbox website.  If you log into the site and go to â€œAccount Settingsâ€, youâ€™ll see a little truck that has the current month listed.  Once the new month starts, the truck will update to that month, but without tracking information.  Then, once your box ships, a tracking link will show up UNDERNEATH the truck (the truck itself is not actually clickable, the link beneath it is).

*Q:  Whatâ€™s the difference between a regular Birchbox and a Welcome Box?*

A:  A Welcome Box is when you get someone (or yourself!) a Gift Subscription.  If you go through the regular wait list, you wonâ€™t get a Welcome Box, youâ€™ll just get a regular box from that month.  But if youâ€™ve been given a Gift Sub, or purchased one for yourself, then youâ€™ll get a Welcome Box â€“ which will have several items from previous Birchboxes.  

*Q:  What is a â€œpunishment boxâ€?*

A:  A Punishment box is not an official Birchbox thing.  Sometimes people get boxes that they donâ€™t like.  Either they feel that the items are completely off from the profile they set up, or they just got items that they personally will never use.  It is based entirely off of opinion â€“ one personâ€™s Punishment Box can be someone elseâ€™s Best Box Ever!

*Q:  What is Box Envy?*

A:  Box Envy happens when you get a box with items you donâ€™t want, but you see someone else get a box that would have been just PERFECT for you!

*Q:  How can I do a trade?*

A: Sometimes, youâ€™ll get an item that you just donâ€™t want or canâ€™t use.  Thatâ€™s the risk we all take with getting subscription boxes.  Donâ€™t worry, you can trade it!  You can either create a trade thread through the regular channel or post in the Birchbox-specific trade thread for that month.  If someone has created a trade thread, theyâ€™ll post the link in this thread (and once I see it, Iâ€™ll try to update this post with it!)  Hereâ€™s a link to the regular trade thread area  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps  Please be sure to read the buy/sell/trade rules and comply with them.  Any trade talk in this thread is subject to deletion.

*Q:  Why is everyone asking how much boxes weigh?*

A:  Box weight is a great way to see if youâ€™re getting the same box as someone else.  Also, heavier boxes tend to contain larger (though not necessarily better) items like leave in conditioner, shampoo, etc.  Lighter boxes contain items like foil samples OR full-size makeup!  

*Q:  What is the App Trick?  Or, how can I use my iPhone to see what Iâ€™m getting before the 10th?*

A:  If you have an iPhone, you can SOMETIMES figure out what youâ€™re getting before boxes update.  Open the Birchbox app and go to the Discovery section.  Then start scrolling!  Look for items marked â€œBox Historyâ€.  If itâ€™s an item that you havenâ€™t gotten in previous boxes, then it just may be in your box this month!  However, this is not an exact science.

*Q:  My box doesnâ€™t match the picture on the website! (i.e. items are missing or damaged, or you received something that wasnâ€™t listed in the box contents)  What do I do?*

A:  Birchbox has a great Customer Service Team.  Just email them at [email protected] and theyâ€™ll be happy to help you get it sorted out.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 11, 2014)

I haven't even received my January box yet... but I'm pumped for February! I'll be getting two boxes in February: one welcome box, and one box on my regular account. Hoping for lots of variety and lots of skincare.

Question: do you ladies think that this US weekly box will include the 12-issue magazine subscription for everyone, like the Women's Health collab? If so, I hope it is refundable like the Women's Health promo.


----------



## ghostieboo (Jan 11, 2014)

This one looks like it could be really fun! I'm ready for a good box after January's disaster (I hated my box)


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't even gotten my January box yet, but I'm already so excited for this box!


----------



## Kristen121 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm excited for this box!


----------



## Emmny (Jan 12, 2014)

I AM so excited for this box. It's also going to be the month I sign up for a second sub!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 12, 2014)

Yay! So excited!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 13, 2014)

FAQ's are up!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FAQ's are up!
This was SO needed. I love the idea of posting this at the beginning of every thread.


----------



## NaydeneM (Jan 15, 2014)

That looks fun! Ready for February!


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 15, 2014)

Is it possible to "pin" a topic to the top of the discussions list? I few other boards I am on do this. They are named - New Members please read first before joining the dicussion threads.


----------



## LizGeary (Jan 15, 2014)

So excited to be getting TWO us weekly boxes in feb!! On a side note can anyone say they don't hVe box envy for bbuk?? Those boxes look awesome!!!


----------



## xciaobellax (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm getting 3 boxes for feb. I love us weekly and the boxes look like they are going to be so good!


----------



## LizGeary (Jan 17, 2014)

Has anyone gotten a close up look and been able to see the items pictured.. I'm pretty sure I see tea. I just know how much that excited y'all hehe


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 17, 2014)

Updates! Collab looks great!


----------



## tameloy (Jan 17, 2014)

I was planning on canceling this month to save money, but now I'm not so sure!! Uggghh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 17, 2014)

Am I the only one wondering if it will have a special box? I mean the actual box itself, like how they did on the holiday box.


----------



## kayglass (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Am I the only one wondering if it will have a special box? I mean the actual box itself, like how they did on the holiday box.

I was wondering that myself. I haven't been with Birchbox long enough to have gotten a collaboration box, but I would think that they'd do something special. Can't wait for this one, but also don't want to overhype it for myself.


----------



## ariana077 (Jan 17, 2014)

Alright, I have a strange question that I have been thinking about for the last day.  Does anyone that have two subscription boxes have the same profile and receive different boxes? I've gone back and forth changing my profiles but I keep getting dupe boxes or 3/5 of the things are the same.  Seems they don't necessarily pick them based on profile so curious whether anyone has tried a month with two same profiles?


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ghostieboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This one looks like it could be really fun! I'm ready for a good box after January's disaster (I hated my box)


Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't even gotten my January box yet, but I'm already so excited for this box!


Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't even received my January box yet... but I'm pumped for February! I'll be getting two boxes in February: one welcome box, and one box on my regular account. Hoping for lots of variety and lots of skincare.

Question: do you ladies think that this US weekly box will include the 12-issue magazine subscription for everyone, like the Women's Health collab? If so, I hope it is refundable like the Women's Health promo. 
So ready for February, as you ladies said, January was lackluster for me. I am still waiting on my box but it is kinda blah and really nothing special. COME ON FEBRUARY!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 17, 2014)

I liked my Jan Birchboxes, but I'm ready for Feb! I did want the Serge Normant dry conditioner sample. So I'm really, really, really hoping we'll see more of it sent out for Feb. (Though with the collaboration, I don't know. Hm...)


----------



## sla6793 (Jan 17, 2014)

excited for February  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 17, 2014)

Out of curiosity... for those who entered their email to reserve their spot for a February Birchbox through the birchbox.com/usweekly link, have you received a code to enter in at check out?


----------



## greenmtx (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Out of curiosity... for those who entered their email to reserve their spot for a February Birchbox through the birchbox.com/usweekly link, have you received a code to enter in at check out? 
I haven't received anything yet.  I'm holding off on signing up and waiting for this!


----------



## jesspalmieri (Jan 18, 2014)

> I haven't received anything yet.Â  I'm holding off on signing up and waiting for this!Â


 I signed up for a second sub and emailed them about a code. They told me to use USWEEKLY100 in order to get the points for the box. Hope this helps!


----------



## jesspalmieri (Jan 18, 2014)

> I haven't even received my January box yet... but I'm pumped for February! I'll be getting two boxes in February: one welcome box, and one box on my regular account. Hoping for lots of variety andÂ lots of skincare. Question: do you ladies think that this US weekly box will include the 12-issueÂ magazine subscription for everyone, like the Women's Health collab? If so, I hope it is refundable like the Women's Health promo.Â


 I had to email them about a code to use for the 100 points with the usweekly box and they told me that there would be an "us weekly subscription offer" which basically translates to a discount for birchbox subs.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesspalmieri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had to email them about a code to use for the 100 points with the usweekly box and they told me that there would be an "us weekly subscription offer" which basically translates to a discount for birchbox subs.
So, do we have to wait until February to order this or if we order now will the first box be the Us Weekly one in February?


----------



## jesspalmieri (Jan 18, 2014)

> So, do we have to wait until February to order this or if we order now will the first box be the Us Weekly one in February? Â


 I believe you have until February 15th to order.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesspalmieri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I believe you have until February 15th to order.
Right, but I think usually if you order anytime in January your first box will be January right?  That's why I'm wondering if I order now using the code, will the first box wait to ship until it is the Us weekly one in February.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jesspalmieri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I believe you have until February 15th to order.
Right, but I think usually if you order anytime in January your first box will be January right?  That's why I'm wondering if I order now using the code, will the first box wait to ship until it is the Us weekly one in February.  

I think it depends when you ordered your box. I think if you order after the 15th you get next month's box? I'm not sure though.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it depends when you ordered your box. I think if you order after the 15th you get next month's box? I'm not sure though.
Thanks.  That's what I was thinking but I couldn't find it on their site.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 18, 2014)

So if we already have a regular, monthly sub, do we still have to do something special to get the US Weekly Feb box or will we automatically receive it since we're already subscribed?


----------



## gemstone (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it depends when you ordered your box. I think if you order after the 15th you get next month's box? I'm not sure though.
Yes, they always say that if you sign up before the 15th of the month you will get that month's box.  Don't wait until after february 15th or you might not get it.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it depends when you ordered your box. I think if you order after the 15th you get next month's box? I'm not sure though.
Yes, they always say that if you sign up before the 15th of the month you will get that month's box.  Don't wait until after february 15th or you might not get it.

I ordered restarted my second sub (just for Feb.) on Jan. 16th or 17th. I hope I get February's box and not January's.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm gonna pick up a second sub for Feb (100 points? yes please!). When do I have to cancel by to not get a March box?


----------



## camel11 (Jan 18, 2014)

From what the offer said, if you are a new subscriber, you will get a welcome box unless you wait for the link they'll email out.


----------



## jesspalmieri (Jan 18, 2014)

> I'm gonna pick up a second sub for Feb (100 points? yes please!). When do I have to cancel by to not get a March box?


 I'm doing the same! Pretty sure you just need to cancel it before the first of the month.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenmtx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't received anything yet.  I'm holding off on signing up and waiting for this! 
Ahh, okay thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 18, 2014)

Excited! I love collab boxes!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jan 19, 2014)

I wish I could make out more of the brands shown in the picture!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm gonna pick up a second sub for Feb (100 points? yes please!). When do I have to cancel by to not get a March box?
I think before the first of the month, since that's when they charge.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 19, 2014)

Quick question, if I refer myself for the 50 points to my account, then sign up for the Feb box, does that mean my new account will also get the 100 points? Just wondering if you need to sign up directly with the US weekly link for the 100 points?


----------



## Linnake (Jan 19, 2014)

> So if we already have a regular, monthly sub, do we still have to do something special to get the US Weekly Feb box or will we automatically receive it since we're already subscribed?


 I'm wondering this is well!


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 19, 2014)

If we want the USweekly box bonus do you have to sign up for a 2nd account to get a 2nd sub or can you do two subs on one account?  Thanks!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 19, 2014)

> Quick question, if I refer myself for the 50 points to my account, then sign up for the Feb box, does that mean my new account will also get the 100 points? Just wondering if you need to sign up directly with the US weekly link for the 100 points?


 I think you have to sign up through the link, put your e-mail on the waiting list, then wait for the e-mail saying it's your turn to sign up. Once you receive that, there's a link in the e-mail to claim your account that goes directly to the subscription page. That's when you would enter the code USWEEKY100, from what I understand. But getting off the waiting list might take awhile. ETA: The page on the Birchbox site where we're supposed to enter our e-mail for the waiting list will not load for me.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 19, 2014)

I think I'm going to bow out of the collab box and leave one free for someone who has the brain power and energy to devote to figuring out how to sign up for it. My already-stuffy sick brain can't take anymore gobbledygook clogging it up. :/


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 19, 2014)

I just bit the bullet and signed up for a second sub. I've had mine for over 3 years(!), and basically I never get any anniversary codes anymore. I figured I'd try my luck with a new subscription - especially since they're offering 100 points to sign up!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 19, 2014)

I cancelled last month, but I am coming back for this box. Not all the collabs are good, but I want to give this one a shot.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 19, 2014)

Subscribing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesspalmieri (Jan 19, 2014)

> I'm wondering this is well!


 You automatically get it if you have an active birchbox subscription. The tricky part that they really haven't explained well enough AT ALL is how to get the 100point usweekly box. On every website it just says to sign up and you recieve the usweekly box and 100 points but this has been such a headache!


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm subbing for a 3rd box for February's. Its like I get the box for free if I get the 100 points so why not?

Here's another question for everyone, can you gift your points on one account to another one? Or do you have to use them up on that account?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm subbing for a 3rd box for February's. Its like I get the box for free if I get the 10 points so why not?

Here's another question for everyone, can you gift your points on one account to another one? Or do you have to use them up on that account?
From the Birchbox FAQ
 
Can I transfer Birchbox Points between Birchbox Accounts? So sorry! We are no longer able to transfer points between accounts. Each point awarded is account specific and they are nontransferable.

A better idea is to just buy a gift card once you have enough points and then you can give it to your other account.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm subbing for a 3rd box for February's. Its like I get the box for free if I get the 10 points so why not?

Here's another question for everyone, can you gift your points on one account to another one? Or do you have to use them up on that account?
From the Birchbox FAQ
 
Can I transfer Birchbox Points between Birchbox Accounts? So sorry! We are no longer able to transfer points between accounts. Each point awarded is account specific and they are nontransferable.

A better idea is to just buy a gift card once you have enough points and then you can give it to your other account.

Oooh that's a great idea thanks! Do you happen to know the minimum amount you can purchase?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oooh that's a great idea thanks! Do you happen to know the minimum amount you can purchase?
It's a $25 minimum. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/gift/index/ecard/


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2014)

> Quick question, if I refer myself for the 50 points to my account, then sign up for the Feb box, does that mean my new account will also get the 100 points? Just wondering if you need to sign up directly with the US weekly link for the 100 points?


 If they can identify your second sub as belonging to you (for example, same mailing address), you won't get the referral points. At least that's what happened to me the last time I tried it.


> Oooh that's a great idea thanks! Do you happen to know the minimum amount you can purchase?


 $10.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2014)

> It's a $25 minimum.Â  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/gift/index/ecard/


 I think that's only for the physical card. I just gifted myself a $10 gift code (not card) from one account to another a couple of days ago.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think that's only for the physical card. I just gifted myself a $10 gift code (not card) from one account to another a couple of days ago.
Oh awesome - you're totally right! I just found how to do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How can one go about doing that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It's super easy!  Pretty much just like buying anything else in the Birchbox store.  Let's say Account A has 200 points that you want to gift over to Account B.  Log into Account A, go to the link I'll put at the end of this post, and go down to the By Email section.  Fill the boxes out, click next, and then you get to pick out the amount (10/25/50/100/200), whether to include a message, and the delivery date.  Then you just confirm the details and check out.  Account B will get an email with a unique code to enter in the Gift Card box at checkout.

Link:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/gift/index/ecard/


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's super easy!  Pretty much just like buying anything else in the Birchbox store.  Let's say Account A has 200 points that you want to gift over to Account B.  Log into Account A, go to the link I'll put at the end of this post, and go down to the By Email section.  Fill the boxes out, click next, and then you get to pick out the amount (10/25/50/100/200), whether to include a message, and the delivery date.  Then you just confirm the details and check out.  Account B will get an email with a unique code to enter in the Gift Card box at checkout.

Link:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/gift/index/ecard/
Thank you so much for the detailed explanation!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I can't wait to (hopefully) get off the waitlist for the February US Weekly so I can get the 100 points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LizGeary (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm not telling y'all to do this but here is my US weekly story: I wanted to sub a second account so I used my referral link (giving my one account 50 points) the next day I saw the promo and emailed them bc I had just signed up and had missed the promo. They added 100 points to that new account! So all in all I got 150 points. Imma a lucky duck!


----------



## Miche (Jan 20, 2014)

Subbing for updates!  I am excited for the collab box


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 20, 2014)

I wanted to try and sign up for a second box this month since these US Weekly boxes look promising, so I put my e-mail on the invite list, but I haven't received an invite. Are they sending them out all at the same time? Has anyone received an e-mail yet? I want to make sure I can sign up and use the 100 point code.


----------



## katiecoll (Jan 20, 2014)

I signed up for a second sub on January 9th, and still haven't heard back from them about getting off the waitlist. I wonder how much longer it will take.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I signed up for a second sub on January 9th, and still haven't heard back from them about getting off the waitlist. I wonder how much longer it will take.
Yeah me too... I'm hoping that they'll send out invites soon or else I might just go ahead and sign up for a second box by referring myself. XD


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 20, 2014)

where do you sign up for the wait list? Can someone post a link?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  where do you sign up for the wait list? Can someone post a link? 
http://www.birchbox.com/promotions/us-weekly


----------



## LadyK (Jan 20, 2014)

Looking forward to the February box.  I am still waiting for my January boxes so need something to distract me.


----------



## kotoko (Jan 20, 2014)

SHOOT. I signed up after getting off the regular waitlist without a code because I wanted to get a collab box. It's my first BB!

I signed up my e-mail with the special waiting list to be part of the offer but haven't gotten off that list yet...? If I get on that one, could I get 100 points and then cancel this first one I subbed?


----------



## camel11 (Jan 20, 2014)

When I entered my e-mail for a 2nd subscription through that link, I was told I "reserved" a box, but would have to wait for the link to officially sign up.  For that reason, I don't think they've sent any links, since I'm still waiting!


----------



## Pixels (Jan 21, 2014)

Updates!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I entered my e-mail for a 2nd subscription through that link, I was told I "reserved" a box, but would have to wait for the link to officially sign up.  For that reason, I don't think they've sent any links, since I'm still waiting!
Same here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope we get links soon!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

Got my e-mail invite. It says we'll be receiving a January Box as well as a February Us Weekly box but oh well.

I hope this US Weekly Box is worth all the hassle getting a 2nd sub!


----------



## Pixels (Jan 21, 2014)

I wonder what will happened if we wait to use that link in February?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder what will happened if we wait to use that link in February? 
I was wondering the same thing, but if I had to guess, I'm assuming the US Weekly code would probably expire or something. *shrugs* I don't mind getting an extra January box. That just means I'll get 5 more things to review before the February box, and then 5 things to review in that one, giving me 100 more BB points to add to the 100 I already got for signing up. (if that makes sense) lol Then i can just buy a $20 gift card and ship it over to my main account.


----------



## dsh99 (Jan 21, 2014)

It took mine 3 days to get the us weekly invite for my 2nd account]


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my e-mail invite. It says we'll be receiving a January Box as well as a February Us Weekly box but oh well.

I hope this US Weekly Box is worth all the hassle getting a 2nd sub!
So you got the invite?  Haven't received it yet.  How long did it take to get it?  I saw someone put three days, but I've been waiting longer than that.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pixels (Jan 21, 2014)

I got mine within a few hours.


----------



## Pixels (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was wondering the same thing, but if I had to guess, I'm assuming the US Weekly code would probably expire or something. *shrugs* I don't mind getting an extra January box. That just means I'll get 5 more things to review before the February box, and then 5 things to review in that one, giving me 100 more BB points to add to the 100 I already got for signing up. (if that makes sense) lol Then i can just buy a $20 gift card and ship it over to my main account.
Good point. So we pay $20 for two months and get $10 in bonus points and $10 from reviews so we are even...


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So you got the invite?  Haven't received it yet.  How long did it take to get it?  I saw someone put three days, but I've been waiting longer than that.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I signed up when someone first mentioned it in the January thread. Probably a week ago. I'm surprised people got theirs so soon!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good point. So we pay $20 for two months and get $10 in bonus points and $10 from reviews so we are even...
That's how I figure it!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 21, 2014)

Well, I liked January enough to get a second box! 100 points + 50 referral points + review points + the refund for the magazine made it well worth it!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice! I just called in to get subbed for feb and the 100 points to make a second account. I would email in about getting referral points Buuuut my second account email address is the same exact one as my primary just with a different domain name so I don't think that would go over so well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Well, I liked January enough to get a second box! 100 points + 50 referral points + review points + the refund for the magazine made it well worth it!!


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine within a few hours.
Hmmm. That is weird.  I received a thank you for signing up for waiting and keep your eyes open for the invite email, but no invite email yet.  Do you think we need the invite email or just need to use the code?


----------



## Pixels (Jan 21, 2014)

Maybe you can try and see what happens?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good point. So we pay $20 for two months and get $10 in bonus points and $10 from reviews so we are even...
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 21, 2014)

Just referred myself for a second account and checked out with the USWEEKLY100 promo code on that new second account. XD I guess this means I get a second January box and then two February boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I liked January enough to get a second box! 100 points + 50 referral points + review points + the refund for the magazine made it well worth it!!
How can you assure you will get referral points since you used the US weekly link? I am trying to do the same thing and sign up for a second sub that I referred to myself.


----------



## katiecoll (Jan 21, 2014)

Just got my invite! I'm happy to get the January box in addition to the Feb. Hopefully I'll get some of the things I missed out on that I wanted!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How can you assure you will get referral points since you used the US weekly link? I am trying to do the same thing and sign up for a second sub that I referred to myself. 
I didn't use the link-- because I'm getting the January box, I'll get the US Weekly Feb box (all regular subscribers get the US Weekly Box, but there was no guarantee for new subscribers, from what I read in the fine print).  But, I did use the promo code usweekly100, and have confirmation of the referral points.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 21, 2014)

So here's my question(s)... and I'm not sure if anyone will be able to answer it.

I already have a BB account, but my subscription JUST ended with January being my last month. Now, when I go to add the monthly $10 box to my cart, it allowed me to apply the USWEEKLY100 code and gives an estimated shipping date of Jan 31st. If I do this, are they going to send me ANOTHER January box (and charge me another $10 on the 1st for February) or will my next box be the February box? Should I wait a few more days (like until January 29th, for example) to ensure that I'm not sent a January box? 

Any help/theorizing would be appreciated. I emailed CS on Friday to ask about the estimated shipping date and which box I'll receive after I place the subscription in my cart, but they haven't replied.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How can you assure you will get referral points since you used the US weekly link? I am trying to do the same thing and sign up for a second sub that I referred to myself. 
What I did was to refer myself first and then when I used my own referral link, I entered the USWEEKLY100 code at checkout. Doing it this way gave me the 50 referral points on my main account _and_ I got the 100 points on my second account. Hope that helps!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright, I have a strange question that I have been thinking about for the last day.  Does anyone that have two subscription boxes have the same profile and receive different boxes? I've gone back and forth changing my profiles but I keep getting dupe boxes or 3/5 of the things are the same.  Seems they don't necessarily pick them based on profile so curious whether anyone has tried a month with two same profiles?
Mine have been completely different both times!  I know there will be dupe months.  But whoever said it wouldn't be easy to go back to one box was right!  My best box was my gift sub account this month.  I just gifted myself another 3 months with points from my main account.


----------



## devadorned (Jan 21, 2014)

There are definitely spoilers out already! http://thejetsetgirls.com/birchbox-us-weekly-step-repeat-themed-box/ I am new and don't know how to use spoiler tag so I'll just let you click through lol


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm new here, so excuse my ignorance, but I am so confused! The Feb 2014 BB will be my first BBâ€¦so will I be getting a "regular"/normal/whatever box, or will I get the collab box! Sorry for the stupid question


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2014)

> I'm new here, so excuse my ignorance, but I am so confused! The Feb 2014 BB will be my first BBâ€¦so will I be getting a "regular"/normal/whatever box, or will I get the collab box! Sorry for the stupid question:icon_redf


 I think that the curated box *is* the regular box this month. That should be the one you receive since this isn't a gift sub.


----------



## tasertag (Jan 21, 2014)

> Well, I liked January enough to get a second box! 100 points + 50 referral points + review points + the refund for the magazine made it well worth it!!


 I'm so tempted!! But I think if I add a box I'll be going over my budgeted amount for the month and staying on budget is a goal of mine this year..too much frivolous spending when I'm trying to save for a house.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think that the curated box *is* the regular box this month. That should be the one you receive since this isn't a gift sub.
that makes sense. thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sashatiara (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What I did was to refer myself first and then when I used my own referral link, I entered the USWEEKLY100 code at checkout. Doing it this way gave me the 50 referral points on my main account _and_ I got the 100 points on my second account. Hope that helps!
I did the same and it worked. Thanks for the tip! It says that my box will ship on Feb. 1st so do you think I will be getting a Jan. box like the email stated?


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered restarted my second sub (just for Feb.) on Jan. 16th or 17th. I hope I get February's box and not January's.
THe deadline to get a January box (for sure) changes each month.  THis month (per the youtube video spoilers) was January 19th. If you signed up before that, you probably are getting a January box.  It is still possible that your first box would be January at this point, though, if they have leftover.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THe deadline to get a January box (for sure) changes each month.  THis month (per the youtube video spoilers) was January 19th. If you signed up before that, you probably are getting a January box.  It is still possible that your first box would be January at this point, though, if they have leftover. 
I signed up for a second sub today and they have finally switched over to february, the invoice said the first box would ship feb 1


----------



## katiecoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I just referred myself to get my second box and got all the points! Woo! My questions is someone metioned something about refunding the magazine- is that an option for everyone? Because first of all, I already get US weekly, and secondly, I don't want two more magazines with my 2 subs.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 22, 2014)

> I just referred myself to get my second box and got all the points! Woo! My questions is someone metioned something about refunding the magazine- is that an option for everyone? Because first of all, I already get US weekly, and secondly, I don't want to more magazines with my 2 subs.


 I asked if people think that will be an option again (like it was with the Women's Health sub)... No one responded so I'm assuming no one really knows. I guess we will find out in a few weeks!


----------



## EeLo (Jan 22, 2014)

Quick question ladies...  I referred myself a subscription through another email and have gone the the whole process of ordering, but at the end it does not go through.  I thought just a separate email would suffice, does BB not let you use the same info and credit card on another email account?  Thanks.  This is driving me crazy.


----------



## amidea (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just referred myself to get my second box and got all the points! Woo! My questions is someone metioned something about refunding the magazine- is that an option for everyone? Because first of all, I already get US weekly, and secondly, I don't want two more magazines with my 2 subs.
when i click on the fine print in the invite i got, it says "The _Us Weekly_  magazine offer included with your Birchbox subscription purchase is limited to new subscribers"

i also referred myself and got a second box, but my question is whether that second box will have the option to refund, since i went through the referral link and not the invite link, and it says "When your Birchbox subscription is ready we will send you an email to claim your subscription. After claiming your subscription, youâ€™ll receive an email with a code to sign up for your _Us Weekly_  magazine issues."  so i wonder if we had to use their link to get the rebate?


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just referred myself to get my second box and got all the points! Woo! My questions is someone metioned something about refunding the magazine- is that an option for everyone? Because first of all, I already get US weekly, and secondly, I don't want two more magazines with my 2 subs.
I thought someone on here said earlier that they asked and they were told that it was just a discount for new subscribers to the magazine that is included.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think I found the link to get a rebate/refund on the US weekly issues- Im not sure though.. http://birchbox.usmagazine.com/rebate


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did the same and it worked. Thanks for the tip! It says that my box will ship on Feb. 1st so do you think I will be getting a Jan. box like the email stated?
You might! I honestly don't know at this point. Mine says it's shipping out January 31st!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 22, 2014)

updates


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 22, 2014)

I am so excited for this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am pretty sure it's gonna be a good one


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 23, 2014)

If would be so awesome if you could 'rush" your boxes like a sorority. BB could shows you the box variations you're eligible for based on what you've received in the past, and you rank your top 5 and bottom 5 boxes and then they could try to optimize box selections for everyone. Or including an "x" next to products in their shop for "never send me a sample of this" would be amazing.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 23, 2014)

> If would be so awesome if you could 'rush" your boxes like a sorority. BB could shows you the box variations you're eligible for based on what you've received in the past, and you rank your top 5 and bottom 5 boxes and then they could try to optimize box selections for everyone. Or including an "x" next to products in their shop for "never send me a sample of this" would be amazing.Â


 I like this idea. I would "x" every primer they sell. I've gotten like 5 from Birchbox. I try not to put anything with silicone on my face. But they trade well.


----------



## Pixels (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You might! I honestly don't know at this point. Mine says it's shipping out January 31st!
Mine too so maybe another January box which will arrive in Feb and two Feb boxes or three in Feb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If would be so awesome if you could 'rush" your boxes like a sorority. BB could shows you the box variations you're eligible for based on what you've received in the past, and you rank your top 5 and bottom 5 boxes and then they could try to optimize box selections for everyone. Or including an "x" next to products in their shop for "never send me a sample of this" would be amazing. 

I really like the idea of open choice from a selection but I'm sure it's logistically impossible with the sheer amount. Also, in theory, I really wish I could say don't ever send me x or y, but I understand how that's not the point. A sample service is to get you to try things you wouldn't and get you to expand your beauty essentials ($$$) so probably exactly what you don't use is what they should send you till you find one you love and you add it to things you need.

Like exfoliator, as someone with sensitive skin who was only disappointed I refused to use them but I would try them and it got me to open my mind even though they all burned, it pushed me to find one that didn't (dermalogica daily exfoliator OMG SERIOUSLY lol) and to give them to friends who then fell in love very often and bought them. I think their point, to an extent, is to break us down till we give in 




 I'm sure because of the no repeats rule it must be really hard to keep boxes fresh with each exclusion added (in the long term)


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm so excited to get 2 boxes this month. I was gonna cancel my second sub, but then I saw this and was like ugh why BB must keep. Now I'm gonna have to keep it for Feb and March so I can have enough points to send a gift card to my other account.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 23, 2014)

Hmmm, just got my redemption code to get the US Weekly magazine... (note: I've already signed up with the USWEEKLY100 code). Tempted to get a rebate...


----------



## xciaobellax (Jan 23, 2014)

How much is the rebate for?


----------



## hellopengy (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What I did was to refer myself first and then when I used my own referral link, I entered the USWEEKLY100 code at checkout. Doing it this way gave me the 50 referral points on my main account _and_ I got the 100 points on my second account. Hope that helps!
Thanks for explaining this! I was wondering how that worked. Do you know if your new account is starting with Jan vs Feb box?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for explaining this! I was wondering how that worked. Do you know if your new account is starting with Jan vs Feb box?
I'm pretty sure I'm getting the January box since it's going to ship out Jan 31st. I'm going to guess that any box that will ship out before Feb. 10th is going to be a January box.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm, just got my redemption code to get the US Weekly magazine... (note: I've already signed up with the USWEEKLY100 code). Tempted to get a rebate... 
How do you go about getting a rebate? I got the redemption code as well but I already get a free subscription to US Weekly.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you go about getting a rebate? I got the redemption code as well but I already get a free subscription to US Weekly.
I assume you go here (http://birchbox.usmagazine.com/rebate), follow the instructions, and you'll see your rebate as a check in the mail in a month or so.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I assume you go here (http://birchbox.usmagazine.com/rebate), follow the instructions, and you'll see your rebate as a check in the mail in a month or so. 
Thank you for the link, although I don't see a way that I can submit the information, haha. There's no submit/enter button showing up for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for the link, although I don't see a way that I can submit the information, haha. There's no submit/enter button showing up for me.
Me neither. It might not be "live" or ready yet, since we're not even in Februrary yet hahah.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for the link, although I don't see a way that I can submit the information, haha. There's no submit/enter button showing up for me.
LOL omg I didn't even notice. XD


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me neither. It might not be "live" or ready yet, since we're not even in Februrary yet hahah.

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL omg I didn't even notice. XD

hahah Yea it's probably because it's not even February and I'm already impatient like, "where's my feb box how do I get a rebate on this magazine subscription chop chop BB!" lol. I need to cool it!


----------



## lovepinkk (Jan 24, 2014)

So it's only new subscribers who get the magazine subscription?! I'm trying to decide if I should get a second sub for February .. Love me some gossip magazines :icon_redf


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 24, 2014)

> Alright, I have a strange question that I have been thinking about for the last day. Â Does anyone that have two subscription boxes have the same profile and receive different boxes? I've gone back and forth changing my profiles but I keep getting dupe boxes or 3/5 of the things are the same. Â Seems they don't necessarily pick them based on profile so curious whether anyone has tried a month with two same profiles?


 I was subscribed since last April with 2 subs and the exact same profile. I only got dupe boxes once.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 24, 2014)

I also just signed up for another box to get the points and it said Rebillable Subscription starting Feb. 3rd 2014.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 24, 2014)

> Me neither. It might not be "live" or ready yet, since we're not even in Februrary yet hahah.





> Thank you for the link, although I don't see a way that I can submit the information, haha. There's no submit/enter button showing up for me.


 According to the instructions, you have to mail the form.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



According to the instructions, you have to mail the form.
oh yeah i didn't even think about that, maybe they want us to type it in and just print that page without submitting anything.


----------



## amidea (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh yeah i didn't even think about that, maybe they want us to type it in and just print that page without submitting anything.
i think this is what they want.  some other info: 

http://www.birchbox.com/rules/us-weekly-terms?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=0121_W_NS_UsWeeklyJoin&amp;utm_campaign=012114_G_NS_UsWeekly_Join


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I also just signed up for another box to get the points and it said Rebillable Subscription starting Feb. 3rd 2014.
Same here.  That means our first box is the February box, and it just is billed 2 days later than usual, right?


----------



## jocedun (Jan 24, 2014)

So, the free US weekly subscription is only available to new Birchbox subscribers, or new US weekly subscribers? I'm a little confused by the language... In fact, I am confused by the whole collaboration so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 24, 2014)

> So, the free US weekly subscription is only available to new Birchbox subscribers, or new US weekly subscribers? I'm a little confused by the language... In fact, I am confused by the whole collaboration so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm betting everyone gets it and it's like the Women's Health box they did last year. They sent a card for a free however many month subscription, then you sent the card in with your info. If you didn't want the sub, you could either do nothing and they would not send you the mag or send in a "rebate" form where they'd send you a check for the value of the sub (this option is required by law).


----------



## xciaobellax (Jan 24, 2014)

I hope it's for all of us. I want this subscription.


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 24, 2014)

So, I finally cancelled my second Ipsy subscription, and used that money to buy a birchbox subscription instead. I signed up using the code (USWeekly something or other) in this thread, so here's hoping I get that box! My invoice says it'll ship on Feb 3rd.


----------



## Sashatiara (Jan 24, 2014)

I just received a reply from BB and I will be getting another Jan box for the second sub even though the confirmation email states my ship date as Feb. 1st.


----------



## amidea (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received a reply from Hannah and I will be getting another Jan box for the second sub even though the confirmation email states my ship date as Feb. 1st.
boo.  mine says feb. 1st. i was hoping that meant a feb box. does that mean our second sub is getting two boxes within 10 (ish) days of each other?


----------



## Sashatiara (Jan 24, 2014)

> boo. Â mine says feb. 1st. i was hoping that meant a feb box. does that mean our second sub is getting two boxes within 10 (ish) days of each other?


 I hope it doesn't affect our reviews


----------



## jocedun (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received a reply from BB and I will be getting another Jan box for the second sub even though the confirmation email states my ship date as Feb. 1st.
 
Quick question: is this a brand new BB account that has not received a box for January 2014, or an existing account that has already received a January 2014 box?

I ask because I'm in the 2nd situation, I resubscribed with the USWEEKLY code and a shipping date of Feb 1st, but I definitely don't want to receive another January 2014 on that account.


----------



## xciaobellax (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been told by bb you can only get 1 box per month. So it's impossible to get 2 jan boxes on the same account.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been told by bb you can only get 1 box per month. So it's impossible to get 2 jan boxes on the same account.
Perfect! That is just what I was hoping to hear. I tried asking BB customer service but their response wasn't really a reply to my question.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Turns out the USWEEKLY code was really a great deal for me this month.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 24, 2014)

I just signed up. I am so excited to get my first box! However, my us weekly code didn't work so I had to email them about it.


----------



## dawn767 (Jan 25, 2014)

I've never had Birchbox before, but decided to go ahead and try them out (I've had Ipsy for about 4 months). I used someone's referral link to sign up, so I skipped the waitlist, but I used the US Weekly code and got the points. It says I have a box shipping on February 4th... will this be a welcome box? the January box? or the February box? lol


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never had Birchbox before, but decided to go ahead and try them out (I've had Ipsy for about 4 months). I used someone's referral link to sign up, so I skipped the waitlist, but I used the US Weekly code and got the points. It says I have a box shipping on February 4th... will this be a welcome box? the January box? or the February box? lol
I'm pretty sure (could be wrong) that the welcome boxes only come with gift subscriptions, so if your first box is shipping on the 4th, you MIGHT be getting a January box, and then the US weekly february box later on in the month with everyone else. It's been a bit confusing since it seems like anyone who signed up in late January is potentially getting a January box, which is not usually the case. I guess we'll all just have to wait and see! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never had Birchbox before, but decided to go ahead and try them out (I've had Ipsy for about 4 months). I used someone's referral link to sign up, so I skipped the waitlist, but I used the US Weekly code and got the points. It says I have a box shipping on February 4th... will this be a welcome box? the January box? or the February box? lol

I am so utterly confused with this whole US Weekly nonsense! I am a well educated woman and I consider myself fairly intelligent, but I swear this whole debacle has left me scratching my head. I referred myself (and got the 50 points), signed up with the US Weekly code and I too am so confused. I've been getting BB for well over a year and I don't remember such a confusing promo before, lol. I only signed up a third account to get the extra points. I intend to close it as soon as I have 200 points to gift my main account. The other confusion I have is that I can't figure out if I canceled my main account. My yearly sub was up for renewal and I want to go month to month until there is another promo. So I followed the link I got in my email, but I can't figure out if I opted out of the yearly sub or if I canceled it completely. It still says active on my account, but I also got a message that my sub was cancelled per my request. sigh...BB you're killing me!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 25, 2014)

I had opted out of auto renew then called to be placed on monthly since it still said active and wouldn't let me add a monthly sub



> I am so utterly confused with this whole US Weekly nonsense! I am a well educated woman and I consider myself fairly intelligent, but I swear this whole debacle has left me scratching my head. I referred myself (and got the 50 points), signed up with the US Weekly code and I too am so confused. I've been getting BB for well over a year and I don't remember such a confusing promo before, lol. I only signed up a third account to get the extra points. I intend to close it as soon as I have 200 points to gift my main account. The other confusion I have is that I can't figure out if I canceled my main account. My yearly sub was up for renewal and I want to go month to month until there is another promo. So I followed the link I got in my email, but I can't figure out if I opted out of the yearly sub or if I canceled it completely. It still says active on my account, but I also got a message that my sub was cancelled per my request. sigh...BB you're killing me!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 25, 2014)

Please someone help- so confused. So let me get this straight, If I reactivate my old bb sub for a month with the promo code UsWeekly100- bb will give me 100 extra points?


----------



## xciaobellax (Jan 25, 2014)

I was able to do this.


----------



## lovepinkk (Jan 25, 2014)

so if you sign up with your referral link, instead of the usweekly link, will you not get the magazine subscription???


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 25, 2014)

I am not going to lie. I feel so confused over this subscription. Maybe I signed up at a confusing time with the promo code, even though it didn't work, but I am so confused on what box I will get. Am I signed up to get the collab box? Or is that a Special Edition one you have to sign up for separately?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not going to lie. I feel so confused over this subscription. Maybe I signed up at a confusing time with the promo code, even though it didn't work, but I am so confused on what box I will get. Am I signed up to get the collab box? Or is that a Special Edition one you have to sign up for separately? 
You should be signed up to get the collab box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There is no alternative sign up for it as the collab box is the box that all subscribers should be receiving this February. Old subscribers will *definitely *receive it (this was in the fine print when the news first came out) whereas new subscribers, if they sign up "on time" before February 15th (whatever that means, most likely if you sign up before the 15th and the collab box is still in stock... which it should be...) will also receive the collab box.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

so if you sign up with your referral link, instead of the usweekly link, will you not get the magazine subscription???
If you sign up with a referral link, you will still get the magazine subscription as long as you use the promo code. I recently referred myself, used the code, and just two days ago received the redemption code to get the US weekly subscription. It worked for me, so hopefully it will work for you as well.


----------



## lovepinkk (Jan 25, 2014)

> > so if you sign up with your referral link, instead of the usweekly link, will you not get the magazine subscription???
> 
> 
> If you sign up with a referral link, you will still get the magazine subscription as long as you use the promo code. I recently referred myself, used the code, and just two days ago received the redemption code to get the US weekly subscription. It worked for me, so hopefully it will work for you as well.Â


 Awesome, thank you!! Definitely going to do this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awesome, thank you!! Definitely going to do this





No problem!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope it works out for you - if not, definitely email Birchbox CS to sort it out.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you sign up with a referral link, you will still get the magazine subscription as long as you use the promo code. I recently referred myself, used the code, and just two days ago received the redemption code to get the US weekly subscription. It worked for me, so hopefully it will work for you as well. 
How long did it take to get the redemption code after placing the BB subscription order?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How long did it take to get the redemption code after placing the BB subscription order?
2 days


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pretty sure (could be wrong) that the welcome boxes only come with gift subscriptions, so if your first box is shipping on the 4th, you MIGHT be getting a January box, and then the US weekly february box later on in the month with everyone else. It's been a bit confusing since it seems like anyone who signed up in late January is potentially getting a January box, which is not usually the case. I guess we'll all just have to wait and see! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Sounds about right. I signed up last week and my ship date is Jan 31st, so I'm assuming I'm getting a January box, and then the Feb box with everyone else.


----------



## dawn767 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sounds about right. I signed up last week and my ship date is Jan 31st, so I'm assuming I'm getting a January box, and then the Feb box with everyone else.
I'm cool with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll get two boxes one after the other around the same time.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm cool with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll get two boxes one after the other around the same time.
That's what I was thinking! I don't mind more than 1 box in a month. Happy Valentine's day to myself! I love myself therefore I deserve to buy myself presents, such as box subscriptions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2014)

Updates! I'm super stoked about this month's box


----------



## epayne34 (Jan 26, 2014)

spoiler links are up bb1 - bb16

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb1


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow, that's early!  Thanks for checking!


----------



## lsarao (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *epayne34* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  spoiler links are up bb1 - bb16

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb1
I'm liking what I'm seeing so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 26, 2014)

When I click the spoiler alert, it takes me to birchbox page and I see only 2 products. Is that normal? Sorry newer to this sub. Still not sure if I am getting a Jan box or Feb box. My ship date is Feb 1st.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm loving what I'm seeing in those boxes so far. Really, really want the Dr. Brandt Pores No More. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When I click the spoiler alert, it takes me to birchbox page and I see only 2 products. Is that normal? Sorry newer to this sub. Still not sure if I am getting a Jan box or Feb box. My ship date is Feb 1st.
Check out the FAQ at the beginning of this thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140215/birchbox-february-2014-spoilers#post_2260099


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 26, 2014)

It's looking good so far!  Hoping for a better box and no tea!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 26, 2014)

hmm.... lots of repeats from the jan box. I forgot that Curated boxes are just that. This isnt a complaint - those are good boxes - just an observation! I'm experimenting with my 2nd account. I only checked that I was interested in natural and organic products, had sensitive skin, and had a high income.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 26, 2014)

> hmm.... lots of repeats from the jan box. I forgot that Curated boxes are just that. This isnt a complaint - those are good boxes - just an observation! I'm experimenting with my 2nd account. I only checked that I was interested in natural and organic products, had sensitive skin, and had a high income.


 Another reason we're seeing lots of repeats here: They haven't added the February new stuff, so those most likely won't show up until boxes go live. Until then, we get to see a lot of stuff we've seen before since that stuff has been around for at least a month already. There are a few new things in the store already, so those are showing in the boxes, but the new new (yes, I intended that word to be there twice) stuff is still waiting in the wings.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When I click the spoiler alert, it takes me to birchbox page and I see only 2 products. Is that normal? Sorry newer to this sub. Still not sure if I am getting a Jan box or Feb box. My ship date is Feb 1st.
The boxes are no where near finished uploading. So anything that has less than four products is an incomplete box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 26, 2014)

So far I'm liking the boxes! There's some interesting products I've never gotten before. However, on the first post promo spoiler, it looks like there's OPI nail polish in the picture. I wonder if some people are actually getting that!?!


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 26, 2014)

T



> The boxes are no where near finished uploading. So anything that has less than four products is an incomplete box.


 Thank you soo much!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 26, 2014)

That Beauty Protector Oil needs to be in my box!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That Beauty Protector Oil needs to be in my box!




Right?  I might actually end up buying it outright. Or at least hoarding as many samples of it as I can get my hands on!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 26, 2014)

I took a look at the spoiler links so far.  I get that not all the boxes are complete, it is still early.  I don't get how any of these boxes are "collab" boxes though.  These show the same "stuff" we always get in boxes/brands.  I don't see anything really like what was promoted to be in the special collab boxes this month, as per the advertisement.  And some of those links already show 4 items, so how is it they'll get the other brands like touted?  I don't see how a box with 2-3 of the 4-5 items being the same as the previous month equals a special collaboration box.

I feel like I'm missing something, or I'm being duped into the idea it was a collab box.  This, so far, just seems like we're getting regular old boxes this month.  

(not really a judgment on the samples shown so far, just the claim of collaboration box theme)


----------



## camel11 (Jan 26, 2014)

Good point about the new store items! Collab or not, these have some goods items!


----------



## angienharry (Jan 26, 2014)

So far so good! I'm a fan of box 4 with one more item thrown in to make it a nice 5 sample box. I'll even take chocolate or tea ðŸ˜Š Hmmm... Box 6 is pretty awesome too. I could be very happy with that one too. I'm not fond of boxes 14&amp;15 but I have to say I wouldn't be disappointed with most everything I'm seeing. Super excited about my 2 BBs this month! Thanks [@]epayne34[/@] for finding these so early!!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I took a look at the spoiler links so far.  I get that not all the boxes are complete, it is still early.  I don't get how any of these boxes are "collab" boxes though.  These show the same "stuff" we always get in boxes/brands.  I don't see anything really like what was promoted to be in the special collab boxes this month, as per the advertisement.  And some of those links already show 4 items, so how is it they'll get the other brands like touted?  I don't see how a box with 2-3 of the 4-5 items being the same as the previous month equals a special collaboration box.

I feel like I'm missing something, or I'm being duped into the idea it was a collab box.  This, so far, just seems like we're getting regular old boxes this month.  

(not really a judgment on the samples shown so far, just the claim of collaboration box theme)
My guess is that Birchbox probably went to _US Weekly_ and said, "Hey, look, we have all of these samples to choose from for the February boxes!  You get to pick some!"  As always, we get some new stuff not in the store right now, and we get some older things.  Yeah, we'll probably get the same sort of box we get every month.  But even the _Gossip Girl_/_Glamour_/_Women's Health_/Goop/Cynthia Rowley boxes were not boxes I would consider to be out of line with what they usually send out.  Despite the massive backlash against the Goop boxes that seemed to focus on the collaboration/curation itself, I really didn't think anything they sent that month was anything out of the ordinary for Birchbox.  Looking over the Goop boxes now, they seem to have an odd focus on items in white packaging, but other than that, same old stuff.  There was that prom-oriented one done in conjunction with some teen magazine whose name I can't recall, but even the contents of that one didn't strike me as odd.  It was a collection curated with younger subscribers in mind, so no cream for mature skin, for example, but other than that, it didn't stand out as distinctly not-Birchbox-like to me.  

Other than the cardboard box itself, I just don't get what people expect out of a collaboration/curated box that they wouldn't get with a regular box, especially in this particular instance since we're talking about _US Weekly_, not a beauty or health magazine.  The most memorable parts of this sort of box to me have been the time I got the wrong box (_Glamour_, and I only make *that* connection because I'm confused *every time* I got through a certain box of random things why I had so many pairs of those headphones, and then I remembered the mixup) and the time I forgot to return the subscription card for a refund (_Women's Health_).  I think Birchbox does a poor job of themes, but that's a consistent thing with them.  I love themes.  I rarely (if ever) see their declared themes in their boxes until I squint really, *really* hard and more or less reverse-engineer the boxes, and even then, sometimes I'm *still* baffled.


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 26, 2014)

Dear MuT Ladies, 

I have read all the pages in this thread and I am now so confused my head's gonna a'splode! LOL 






Here is my ques: On months with collaborator boxes do we all get the exact same box?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 26, 2014)

> Dear MuT Ladies,Â  I have read all the pages in this thread and I am now so confused my head's gonna a'splode! LOLÂ :sheep: Here is my ques: On months with collaborator boxes do we all get the exact same box? Thank you for your help.Â :heart:


 There's still probably going to be like... 482062 variations. Just like every other month. Lol.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear MuT Ladies,

I have read all the pages in this thread and I am now so confused my head's gonna a'splode! LOL 





Here is my ques: On months with collaborator boxes do we all get the exact same box?

Thank you for your help. 




Nope, boxes will still be "based on your profile" even if it is a collaboration box.  Special limited edition boxes you buy separately from the subscription boxes are usually all the same box, or the same boxes with variations on a couple products (like either a face wash or moisturizer from the same brand... or colors of the makeup products or socks etc in the box).


----------



## meaganola (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear MuT Ladies, 

I have read all the pages in this thread and I am now so confused my head's gonna a'splode! LOL 





Here is my ques: On months with collaborator boxes do we all get the exact same box?

Thank you for your help. 




There are variations.  For example, a few of the goop-curated boxes:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box1

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box2

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box3

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box4

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box5

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box6

There were more curated variations that month, but I got tired of pasting them in!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 26, 2014)

My yearly sub was conveniently expiring this month, so I cancelled it from autosubscribe and resubscribed to monthly using USWEEKLY100 (woo hoo, "free" box this month).  I will probably keep going month to month until another good promo comes along.


----------



## LindaD (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That Beauty Protector Oil needs to be in my box!




Right?  I might actually end up buying it outright. Or at least hoarding as many samples of it as I can get my hands on!

I'm crossing my fingers that a sample winds up in one of my boxes. I'm completely enamored with the all-black packaging. And I just got a pretty dramatic haircut -- first time with short hair since the second grade, so I'm more interested in hair products than I used to be.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 26, 2014)

They really need to make a perfume out of the BP scent.   I loved the shampoo/conditioner, but it worked as well as my much cheaper brand so I can't justify buying it on smell alone....but I am tempted!!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 26, 2014)

The Beauty Detector stuff smells like Aquolina Pink Sugar, if you want a perfume.

The only collaboration box that felt special to me is the Teen Vogue box.  It made me like Teen Vogue more (although I'm too old for the 'Teen' part) because it felt like they actually had a hand in it and made it great.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 26, 2014)

I tell ya, if they made a set of the shampoo, conditioner, spray, *and* oil?  I might pay actual *money* for it instead of using points!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They really need to make a perfume out of the BP scent.   I loved the shampoo/conditioner, but it worked as well as my much cheaper brand so I can't justify buying it on smell alone....but I am tempted!!
I may be the only one that thinks this, and it's been a long time since I wore it, but I thought my shampoo and conditioner smelled a bit like Aquolina Pink Sugar perfume!

EDIT: Someone beat me to the punch, so I guess I'm not the only one that noticed they're similar scents!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 26, 2014)

Do they still allow subscribers to opt out of the Collab boxes?

I was a Birchbox member a VERY long time ago (just a few months after they launched) and cancelled in 2012. I signed up again late last year so this is my first collab box since re-subbing. They used to give people the option to opt out and just get a regular box for that month instead of the collab box. If they still do that, that might explain the boxes that seem to have 3-4 items from the regular boxes rather than the collab boxes.

Either way, I will be a bit disappointed if I got a second subscription and they're just normal boxes with items/brands from the past few months and not really a "collab" box at all.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do they still allow subscribers to opt out of the Collab boxes?

I was a Birchbox member a VERY long time ago (just a few months after they launched) and cancelled in 2012. I signed up again late last year so this is my first collab box since re-subbing. They used to give people the option to opt out and just get a regular box for that month instead of the collab box. If they still do that, that might explain the boxes that seem to have 3-4 items from the regular boxes rather than the collab boxes.

Either way, I will be a bit disappointed if I got a second subscription and they're just normal boxes with items/brands from the past few months and not really a "collab" box at all.




Nope.  This does not appear to be an opt-out box.  I think the only opt-out boxes I remember have been the _Teen Vogue_ (very specifically curated for prom-goers) and bonus free boxes (Vichy, Nuance).  I don't think the _Gossip Girl_/_Glamour_/etc. boxes have been opt-out.  The 3-4 item boxes have been addressed multiple times above.  They pretty much always send out things they have sent out before, even when it's a collaboration/curated box.

In unrelated news, whoa, it turns out my booze tolerance is much lower than I realized.  I was just trying to get rid of an almost-empty (just enough for one drink) bottle of spiced rum (but I think I have a problem situation with rum, or at least *this* rum in *this* beverage:  I can't really taste the alcohol, so it was consumed quickly) in order to clear space in my fridge, and it is very close to kicking my ass.  I am *not* a small person, to put it mildly.  I am going to take my drunk self to deal with some laundry now.

ETA:  Oh, wait, I vaguely recall the Goop box as being opt-in/out.  It seems like that was the last box they did that for.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 26, 2014)

The GOOP box was also opt-in/opt-out.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may be the only one that thinks this, and it's been a long time since I wore it, but I thought my shampoo and conditioner smelled a bit like Aquolina Pink Sugar perfume!

EDIT: Someone beat me to the punch, so I guess I'm not the only one that noticed they're similar scents!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hmm I think I had a sample of that a while back, but don't really remember the scent.  Might have to look into it!  Thanks!


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 26, 2014)

Mmmm. Pink Sugar is amazeballs and now I've got to go dig it out of my perfume samples!!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 26, 2014)

I've officially joined the more-than-one-subscription club! The 100 points and US Weekly subscription sucked me right in. Although I got my email last week, I just subbed today, and I'm glad I waited - it looks like my ship date is February 10th, so I won't be getting a January box and will start with February. 

My plan is to keep the second sub until May - I figure I'll accumulate 300 points, and should get a 3 month code. I can then send myself a gift card with the points from my main account (which I no longer get any anniversary codes on) and do some serious shopping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

After that, I'll cancel one of the subs - I'm thinking I'll keep the new one to keep getting anniversary codes, but I'll see which one I prefer when the time comes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm so tempted to get a second sub for this month, but the last time I did that (when they sent out the ruffian polish), every.single.item. was a dupe. Not tricking me again, Birchbox!


----------



## katiecoll (Jan 26, 2014)

> I've officially joined the more-than-one-subscription club! The 100 points and US Weekly subscription sucked me right in. Although I got my email last week, I just subbed today, and I'm glad I waited - it looks like my ship date is February 10th, so I won't be getting a January box and will start with February.Â  My plan is to keep the second sub until May - I figure I'll accumulate 300 points, and should get a 3 month code. I can then send myself a gift card with the points from my main account (which I no longer get any anniversary codes on) and do some serious shopping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> After that, I'll cancel one of the subs - I'm thinking I'll keep the new one to keep getting anniversary codes, but I'll see which one I prefer when the time comes.Â


 I'm going to do the same, I think. Or at least until of get burnt out from having these 2 subs and ipsy.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 26, 2014)

I tried reserving a us weekly box with my second account when they first announced it and I still haven't gotten an invite =o( anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## epayne34 (Jan 26, 2014)

> So far so good! I'm a fan of box 4 with one more item thrown in to make it a nice 5 sample box. I'll even take chocolate or tea ðŸ˜Š Hmmm... Box 6 is pretty awesome too. I could be very happy with that one too. I'm not fond of boxes 14&amp;15 but I have to say I wouldn't be disappointed with most everything I'm seeing. Super excited about my 2 BBs this month! Thanks [@]epayne34[/@] for finding these so early!!


 I'm a birchbox stalker so I'm always looking early!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 26, 2014)

> > So far so good! I'm a fan of box 4 with one more item thrown in to make it a nice 5 sample box. I'll even take chocolate or tea ðŸ˜Š Hmmm... Box 6 is pretty awesome too. I could be very happy with that one too. I'm not fond of boxes 14&amp;15 but I have to say I wouldn't be disappointed with most everything I'm seeing. Super excited about my 2 BBs this month! Thanks [@]epayne34[/@] for finding these so early!!
> 
> 
> I'm a birchbox stalker so I'm always looking early!


 The only time I haven't looked early was July 2013. I opened my Birchbox before checking my Box Page or visiting that month's Bb thread on MUT. It was quite an accomplishment.


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Special limited edition boxes you buy separately from the subscription boxes are usually all the same box, or the same boxes with variations on a couple products (like either a face wash or moisturizer from the same brand... or colors of the makeup products or socks etc in the box).
I had no idea these existed! When do they put these types of boxes out? I'd love to know more. 

And THANK YOU to the Dear Ladies who answered my question. I'm pretty new at this. I've only gotten three boxes.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Updates! I'm super stoked about this month's box


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried reserving a us weekly box with my second account when they first announced it and I still haven't gotten an invite =o( anyone else in the same boat?
I got an invite and I signed up on the day they announced it.


----------



## devadorned (Jan 27, 2014)

oh geez.. do I have to refer myself to a second subscription now? I do like the look of those half-spoiled 16 boxes..


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 27, 2014)

That beauty protector oil seems intriguing... I'm curious about hair and face oils, but feel like my hair and skin gets oily enough without _adding_ any more to it. But the bottle is very pretty! Much prettier than the pink and white color schemes for the other products.

I am crossing my fingers on that Serge Normant Dry Conditioner thought... so close to buying but I'm sure once I do I'll end up with it in my box _AND_ then I'll be destined to not even like it. But.. is *propane* a normal ingredient in hair products??


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That beauty protector oil seems intriguing... I'm curious about hair and face oils, but feel like my hair and skin gets oily enough without _adding_ any more to it. But the bottle is very pretty! Much prettier than the pink and white color schemes for the other products.

I am crossing my fingers on that Serge Normant Dry Conditioner thought... so close to buying but I'm sure once I do I'll end up with it in my box _AND_ then I'll be destined to not even like it. But.. is *propane* a normal ingredient in hair products??
I'm pretty sure propane is in almost all aerosol hair sprays. It's a gas that expels into the air once it pushes the product out of the can. It doesn't adhere to the hair.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 27, 2014)

> I'm pretty sure propane is in almost all aerosol hair sprays. It's a gas that expels into the air once it pushes the product out of the can. It doesn't adhere to the hair.


 Interesting that it's in hair products... Fun fact of the day! Lol. It's actually a liquid though when it's compressed (why it's sold by the pound) and only turns to a gas when it's expelled out of the canister. Sorry. I worked at a hardware store all through high school and college and filled propane tanks all the time. Lol.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had no idea these existed! When do they put these types of boxes out? I'd love to know more.

And THANK YOU to the Dear Ladies who answered my question. I'm pretty new at this. I've only gotten three boxes.
They just randomly release special boxes to buy throughout the year.  Usually an email is sent out about them, they're announced on facebook.  And you can use your points in the shop to pay for them too, yay!


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 27, 2014)

> Interesting that it's in hair products... Fun fact of the day! Lol. It's actually a liquid though when it's compressed (why it's sold by the pound) and only turns to a gas when it's expelled out of the canister. Sorry. I worked at a hardware store all through high school and college and filled propane tanks all the time. Lol.


 Glad to see I wasn't the only one surprised to know it was in hair products.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jan 27, 2014)

I subscribed for 2nd subcription too...I wonder I will get the January box first or February?


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 27, 2014)

I emailed and said "Will I be receiving the February US Weekly box? I used the appropriate promo code."

I got this response: "

Thanks for reaching out. I'm so sorry for any confusion!

Your Order Confirmation will not reflect the use of your promotional code. However, you can rest assured that the code has been successfully applied to this order, so you are all set!"

-

this is my first birchbox so it's exciting if I get the US weekly box!


----------



## jocedun (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That beauty protector oil seems intriguing... I'm curious about hair and face oils, but feel like my hair and skin gets oily enough without _adding_ any more to it. But the bottle is very pretty! Much prettier than the pink and white color schemes for the other products.
Speaking of the Beauty Protector Oil.... I am currently very suspicious of Birchbox... Let me explain (in a spoiler since it is a lot of text):

SO, about 1 hour ago BB posted a hyperlink on FB with the teaser, "Our #1 bestselling brand just launched a new product -- *and it works on ALL hair types.*" (My bolding). So, I go to the link and it is the BB store's product page for the Beauty Protector Oil. Now, I'm fully aware that this is a super new product and I even thought, "I wonder if anyone has even purchased this yet?" Personally, the first time I found out about this product was when someone in this thread linked us to the box pages. Yet.... IT ALREADY HAS TWO REVIEWS. It has two reviews from 3 days ago, which would theoretically mean that someone (or two someones) had to order it at least a week ago (considering shipping) to get it and review it immediately (with almost no time for true product testing). 1) I highly doubt this since the product is so new and it had not been promoted yet. 

2) Check out the language of the first review (blonde, oily, straight): "*If you're a fan of Beauty Protector's Detangler, Shampoo or Conditioner you will LOVE this oil.* This stuff smells amazing and it keeps my hair shiny and frizz free through heat styling and crazy winter weather. After a couple uses, I can really feel my hair getting stronger. And it has the same amazing smell as their other products. I normally don't get hair oils because* I have hair that tends to get oily but this works on everyone. My friend with thick curly hair loves it too.* I would definitely recommend this product!"(My bolding)

-- Now, doesn't that sound a lot like Birchbox's social media team? It sounds exactly like the way they tease things, or explain things on their blog. And how likely is it that the first person to purchase and review this product would make sure to mention that this oil would work on everyone, even their friend (who also has access to this brand new product?). 

3) The second review also makes sure to rave about the product, but it also has a directly opposite profile (wavy, fine, brunette). Thus, enforcing the idea that this oil "works on everyone." Very crafty and intentional, indeed.
So, basically, I am like 95% sure that Birchbox staffers padded this product page with the first two reviews. This might not seem like a big deal to anyone else, but I just found it to be really odd, kindof hilarious, yet also a little shady. Am I reading too much into this, or do these reviews seem sketchy to anyone else? 

And it makes me wonder, if these are 'fake' reviews added by BB staff: do they do this all the time, with every product? How legit are their website reviews, really? I have frequently used their store reviews as a way to get an idea if a product will work for me or not, but now I feel that I can't really trust their review process.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of the Beauty Protector Oil.... I am currently very suspicious of Birchbox... Let me explain (in a spoiler since it is a lot of text):

SO, about 1 hour ago BB posted a hyperlink on FB with the teaser, "Our #1 bestselling brand just launched a new product -- *and it works on ALL hair types.*" (My bolding). So, I go to the link and it is the BB store's product page for the Beauty Protector Oil. Now, I'm fully aware that this is a super new product and I even thought, "I wonder if anyone has even purchased this yet?" Personally, the first time I found out about this product was when someone in this thread linked us to the box pages. Yet.... IT ALREADY HAS TWO REVIEWS. It has two reviews from 3 days ago, which would theoretically mean that someone (or two someones) had to order it at least a week ago (considering shipping) to get it and review it immediately (with almost no time for true product testing). 1) I highly doubt this since the product is so new and it had not been promoted yet. 

2) Check out the language of the first review (blonde, oily, straight): "*If you're a fan of Beauty Protector's Detangler, Shampoo or Conditioner you will LOVE this oil.* This stuff smells amazing and it keeps my hair shiny and frizz free through heat styling and crazy winter weather. After a couple uses, I can really feel my hair getting stronger. And it has the same amazing smell as their other products. I normally don't get hair oils because* I have hair that tends to get oily but this works on everyone. My friend with thick curly hair loves it too.* I would definitely recommend this product!"(My bolding)

-- Now, doesn't that sound a lot like Birchbox's social media team? It sounds exactly like the way they tease things, or explain things on their blog. And how likely is it that the first person to purchase and review this product would make sure to mention that this oil would work on everyone, even their friend (who also has access to this brand new product?). 

3) The second review also makes sure to rave about the product, but it also has a directly opposite profile (wavy, fine, brunette). Thus, enforcing the idea that this oil "works on everyone." Very crafty and intentional, indeed.
So, basically, I am like 95% sure that Birchbox staffers padded this product page with the first two reviews. This might not seem like a big deal to anyone else, but I just found it to be really odd, kindof hilarious, yet also a little shady. Am I reading too much into this, or do these reviews seem sketchy to anyone else? 

And it makes me wonder, if these are 'fake' reviews added by BB staff: do they do this all the time, with every product? How legit are their website reviews, really? I have frequently used their store reviews as a way to get an idea if a product will work for me or not, but now I feel that I can't really trust their review process. 

In my year and a half of being a subscriber I have never once wrote a review of a product after I actually used it.  I make up my reviews every single month and sometimes before I even receive my box.  I don't consider the BB reviews to be all that helpful anyway since people write them based on a specific factor of their sample (too small, wrong color, etc.).  It's the same with most sites that have product reviews so I don't think much of it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Did they start sending out the BP oil in the January box? Otherwise it could be a Birchbox staffer who just happened to like the product and wanted to review it.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of the Beauty Protector Oil.... I am currently very suspicious of Birchbox... Let me explain (in a spoiler since it is a lot of text):

SO, about 1 hour ago BB posted a hyperlink on FB with the teaser, "Our #1 bestselling brand just launched a new product -- *and it works on ALL hair types.*" (My bolding). So, I go to the link and it is the BB store's product page for the Beauty Protector Oil. Now, I'm fully aware that this is a super new product and I even thought, "I wonder if anyone has even purchased this yet?" Personally, the first time I found out about this product was when someone in this thread linked us to the box pages. Yet.... IT ALREADY HAS TWO REVIEWS. It has two reviews from 3 days ago, which would theoretically mean that someone (or two someones) had to order it at least a week ago (considering shipping) to get it and review it immediately (with almost no time for true product testing). 1) I highly doubt this since the product is so new and it had not been promoted yet. 

2) Check out the language of the first review (blonde, oily, straight): "*If you're a fan of Beauty Protector's Detangler, Shampoo or Conditioner you will LOVE this oil.* This stuff smells amazing and it keeps my hair shiny and frizz free through heat styling and crazy winter weather. After a couple uses, I can really feel my hair getting stronger. And it has the same amazing smell as their other products. I normally don't get hair oils because* I have hair that tends to get oily but this works on everyone. My friend with thick curly hair loves it too.* I would definitely recommend this product!"(My bolding)

-- Now, doesn't that sound a lot like Birchbox's social media team? It sounds exactly like the way they tease things, or explain things on their blog. And how likely is it that the first person to purchase and review this product would make sure to mention that this oil would work on everyone, even their friend (who also has access to this brand new product?). 

3) The second review also makes sure to rave about the product, but it also has a directly opposite profile (wavy, fine, brunette). Thus, enforcing the idea that this oil "works on everyone." Very crafty and intentional, indeed.
So, basically, I am like 95% sure that Birchbox staffers padded this product page with the first two reviews. This might not seem like a big deal to anyone else, but I just found it to be really odd, kindof hilarious, yet also a little shady. Am I reading too much into this, or do these reviews seem sketchy to anyone else? 

And it makes me wonder, if these are 'fake' reviews added by BB staff: do they do this all the time, with every product? How legit are their website reviews, really? I have frequently used their store reviews as a way to get an idea if a product will work for me or not, but now I feel that I can't really trust their review process. 


It's not uncommon for companies to do this. I've been on quite a few websites that the first few reviews are labeled as "staffer" or something to that effect. Granted if those reviews WERE written by BB staffers, it would have been nice for them to at least label them as such. I'm sure they just think it's not a big deal. They most likely give products to their staff to test out so that they can better help customers, and in turn, invite them to leave reviews. Maybe they think that if people see it's a staff review, they won't take it seriously? I have no idea, but I do know that it's a very common practice, although I think it would look less shady if they just had "Staffer" next to their names or something.

Also, we all knew that the Beauty Protector Oil was going to be in the boxes before they announced it, as I already had it on my wishlist. It's possible that some BB subscribers have already tested it outside of getting a sample in their BB and reviewed it?

As someone else said, I honestly wouldn't put too much stock into the BB reviews. Especially if the item was offered as a sample in boxes. I only lightly test a product before leaving a BB review, and there are times where I change my mind for better or worse once I've had it for a while. Most people just leave reviews on their first impression of the product. I'm not saying there aren't reviews that are legitimate, but I wouldn't base my decision on a product on the BB reviews alone.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Up until a few months ago I didn't even know you didn't have to leave a text review to get your points. I'd get my box, skim the contents and go leave feedback so I wouldn't forget!


----------



## jocedun (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In my year and a half of being a subscriber I have never once wrote a review of a product after I actually used it.  I make up my reviews every single month and sometimes before I even receive my box.  I don't consider the BB reviews to be all that helpful anyway since people write them based on a specific factor of their sample (too small, wrong color, etc.).  It's the same with most sites that have product reviews so I don't think much of it.
What's the point in making up the review when you can just leave that portion blank? :-/

I always put thought into the review, if I bother to write one. I guess I just assumed other people did the same.



 If I haven't received my box yet, or if I don't really have anything to say about the product, I just leave it blank.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's not uncommon for companies to do this. I've been on quite a few websites that the first few reviews are labeled as "staffer" or something to that effect. Granted if those reviews WERE written by BB staffers, it would have been nice for them to at least label them as such. I'm sure they just think it's not a big deal. They most likely give products to their staff to test out so that they can better help customers, and in turn, invite them to leave reviews. Maybe they think that if people see it's a staff review, they won't take it seriously? I have no idea, but I do know that it's a very common practice, although I think it would look less shady if they just had "Staffer" next to their names or something.

Also, we all knew that the Beauty Protector Oil was going to be in the boxes before they announced it, as I already had it on my wishlist. It's possible that some BB subscribers have already tested it outside of getting a sample in their BB and reviewed it?

As someone else said, I honestly wouldn't put too much stock into the BB reviews. Especially if the item was offered as a sample in boxes. I only lightly test a product before leaving a BB review, and there are times where I change my mind for better or worse once I've had it for a while. Most people just leave reviews on their first impression of the product. I'm not saying there aren't reviews that are legitimate, but I wouldn't base my decision on a product on the BB reviews alone.

 
I would never buy/not buy a product based on BB reviews alone, but I definitely use them to find out if a product smells good, if a lot of people with sensitive skin are having reactions to it, or if it is going to pill off of my face (ex: benta berry moisturizer). I can't imagine that I'm the only one who puts a relative amount of trust into the reviews, especially amongst non-MUT women. But again, maybe that was my mistake.

I think your point about having a "staffer" marking next to their name would be very helpful. I'm not even saying that staffers aren't reliable. In fact, they might be more reliable reviewers since they actually test the product, discuss it with other people, and then write their reviews. But it also has the potential to be padding the reviews to sell more product (ex: EM by Michelle Phan).


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What's the point in making up the review when you can just leave that portion blank? :-/

I always put thought into the review, if I bother to write one. I guess I just assumed other people did the same.



 If I haven't received my box yet, or if I don't really have anything to say about the product, I just leave it blank.

I would never buy/not buy a product based on BB reviews alone, but I definitely use them to find out if a product smells good, if a lot of people with sensitive skin are having reactions to it, or if it is going to pill off of my face (ex: benta berry moisturizer). I can't imagine that I'm the only one who puts a relative amount of trust into the reviews, especially amongst non-MUT women.
Oh definitely! I'm just saying that it's common for people to just leave reviews based on very basic knowledge of the product. As I said, I tend to just leave them after first impressions. As someone said above, I didn't even know it wasn't a requirement to leave a written review in order to get the points until recently, and I'm sure many others don't know either, which is why you find the "I didn't like this" reviews every now and then lol


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Up until a few months ago I didn't even know you didn't have to leave a text review to get your points. I'd get my box, skim the contents and go leave feedback so I wouldn't forget!
Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What's the point in making up the review when you can just leave that portion blank? :-/

I always put thought into the review, if I bother to write one. I guess I just assumed other people did the same.



 If I haven't received my box yet, or if I don't really have anything to say about the product, I just leave it blank.
LOL, ok, well I just learned this today!  I always saw the "must be a minimum of 50 characters" thing and just assumed it was required.  I actually just logged in and tested it and you're right, it's not required!  Doh, silly me!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well also, bb gives products for review purposes to those on the birchbox bloggers list. I'm sure there's more inventive to write a formal review in order to keep receiving the gifts!


----------



## alisong (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, basically, I am like 95% sure that Birchbox staffers padded this product page with the first two reviews. This might not seem like a big deal to anyone else, but I just found it to be really odd, kindof hilarious, yet also a little shady. Am I reading too much into this, or do these reviews seem sketchy to anyone else? 

And it makes me wonder, if these are 'fake' reviews added by BB staff: do they do this all the time, with every product? How legit are their website reviews, really? I have frequently used their store reviews as a way to get an idea if a product will work for me or not, but now I feel that I can't really trust their review process. 

If you look at the product page, under "Related Content" there is a link to a bunch of Birchblogger Reviews (with the bloggers names and blogs) for the new oil. They must have sent out a bunch as a preview, so that could be where the reviews are coming from.

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/10-birchbloggers-review-beauty-protectors-brand-new-protect-oil


----------



## jocedun (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you look at the product page, under "Related Content" there is a link to a bunch of Birchblogger Reviews (with the bloggers names and blogs) for the new oil. They must have sent out a bunch as a preview, so that could be where the reviews are coming from.

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/10-birchbloggers-review-beauty-protectors-brand-new-protect-oil
That's very true! Some of those blogger reviews even sound similar to what is said in the BB reviews, which might be why those reviews felt so polished and initially very sketchy (to me). This makes me feel a lot better to know that they might be real testimonials!


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the tip ladies! I also didn't know until reading this that you could leave a review without putting any text in that box. I would usually try out a product at least once before writing a review, but occasionally if I didn't have time to use it I would just make something up, because I too assumed that a text review was required. I'm glad to know that as I'm sure people looking for real reviews get annoyed reading posts like "this was not a good color for me so I gave it to my sister" or "I don't drink tea so I gave it to a friend" which is what I do when I'm not gonna use a sample LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NeisDreams (Jan 27, 2014)

Subbing for updates.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alisong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you look at the product page, under "Related Content" there is a link to a bunch of Birchblogger Reviews (with the bloggers names and blogs) for the new oil. They must have sent out a bunch as a preview, so that could be where the reviews are coming from.

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/10-birchbloggers-review-beauty-protectors-brand-new-protect-oil

Almost just wrote out the exact same thing! Haha


----------



## tulosai (Jan 27, 2014)

just subbing for updates all


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Only somewhat related: Whenever I see someone say "BP Oil" I momentarily forget that I'm reading MUT and am wondering how I was transferred into a vortex where I'm reading about British Petroleum.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 27, 2014)

I never type in the text box when doing my reviews! I always just use the drop down menus.  I am happy they finally added on the drop down menus a "have not tried sample yet."
 
The one time I took time and wrote a long thoughtful review Birchbox never posted it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of the Beauty Protector Oil.... I am currently very suspicious of Birchbox... Let me explain (in a spoiler since it is a lot of text):

SO, about 1 hour ago BB posted a hyperlink on FB with the teaser, "Our #1 bestselling brand just launched a new product -- *and it works on ALL hair types.*" (My bolding). So, I go to the link and it is the BB store's product page for the Beauty Protector Oil. Now, I'm fully aware that this is a super new product and I even thought, "I wonder if anyone has even purchased this yet?" Personally, the first time I found out about this product was when someone in this thread linked us to the box pages. Yet.... IT ALREADY HAS TWO REVIEWS. It has two reviews from 3 days ago, which would theoretically mean that someone (or two someones) had to order it at least a week ago (considering shipping) to get it and review it immediately (with almost no time for true product testing). 1) I highly doubt this since the product is so new and it had not been promoted yet. 

2) Check out the language of the first review (blonde, oily, straight): "*If you're a fan of Beauty Protector's Detangler, Shampoo or Conditioner you will LOVE this oil.* This stuff smells amazing and it keeps my hair shiny and frizz free through heat styling and crazy winter weather. After a couple uses, I can really feel my hair getting stronger. And it has the same amazing smell as their other products. I normally don't get hair oils because* I have hair that tends to get oily but this works on everyone. My friend with thick curly hair loves it too.* I would definitely recommend this product!"(My bolding)

-- Now, doesn't that sound a lot like Birchbox's social media team? It sounds exactly like the way they tease things, or explain things on their blog. And how likely is it that the first person to purchase and review this product would make sure to mention that this oil would work on everyone, even their friend (who also has access to this brand new product?). 

3) The second review also makes sure to rave about the product, but it also has a directly opposite profile (wavy, fine, brunette). Thus, enforcing the idea that this oil "works on everyone." Very crafty and intentional, indeed.
So, basically, I am like 95% sure that Birchbox staffers padded this product page with the first two reviews. This might not seem like a big deal to anyone else, but I just found it to be really odd, kindof hilarious, yet also a little shady. Am I reading too much into this, or do these reviews seem sketchy to anyone else? 

And it makes me wonder, if these are 'fake' reviews added by BB staff: do they do this all the time, with every product? How legit are their website reviews, really? I have frequently used their store reviews as a way to get an idea if a product will work for me or not, but now I feel that I can't really trust their review process. 

Honestly I don't pay the reviews any mind, unless I'm really hard up for some feedback on a product and can't find anything about it on any blogs. Normally I just use my experience, and feedback from users around here.


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 27, 2014)

I asked this last month but haven't seen anyone pop up with this month's again: birchbox plus emails anyone? i wanna keep an eye out to see if they drop the beta


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I asked this last month but haven't seen anyone pop up with this month's again: birchbox plus emails anyone? i wanna keep an eye out to see if they drop the beta
I haven't gotten any! Then again I never got any emails about them to begin with bahahah.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 28, 2014)

I know a lot of BB subscribers were looking to buy the Coastal Scents Revealed palette, so I thought I'd put this here: Coastal Scents has a deal for Valentines Day called the "Sweetheart Collection" where you can get the Revealed palette, a 10 shade blush palette, liquid liner, pink kabuki brush and a 7 piece brush set with case for $24.95, which is about $10 cheaper than the Revealed palette and brush set Birchbox has right now.

http://www.coastalscents.com/sweetheart-collection-1.html


----------



## angienharry (Jan 28, 2014)

> I asked this last month but haven't seen anyone pop up with this month's again: birchbox plus emails anyone? i wanna keep an eye out to see if they drop the beta


 No emails for this yet that I've heard.


----------



## devadorned (Jan 28, 2014)

Just signed up a second sub, sigh.. lol. It says shipping February 10th 2014  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't gotten any! Then again I never got any emails about them to begin with bahahah.
I don't get any e-mails from them eitherâ€¦.I can't remember the last time I got a "special code" e-mail.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jan 28, 2014)

> Just signed up a second sub, sigh.. lol. It says shipping February 10th 2014  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I did too! How do you see the shipping date?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 28, 2014)

> I know a lot of BB subscribers were looking to buy the Coastal Scents Revealed palette, so I thought I'd put this here: Coastal Scents has a deal for Valentines Day called the "Sweetheart Collection" where you can get the Revealed palette, a 10 shade blush palette, liquid liner, pink kabuki brush and a 7 piece brush set with case for $24.95, which is about $10 cheaper than the Revealed palette and brush set Birchbox has right now. http://www.coastalscents.com/sweetheart-collection-1.html


 Of course they do since I purchased the one from BB. That looks like a really nice value. Oh well, I used points so it wasn't money spent out of pocket.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 28, 2014)

Harvey Prince is having their annual sale until 1/31. 40% off most things on their site including samples. I know several girls liked the journey scents they received last month. ANNUAL40 is the code.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Harvey Prince is having their annual sale until 1/31. 40% off most things on their site including samples. I know several girls liked the journey scents they received last month. ANNUAL40 is the code.
even their sample roller balls are 40% off, i noticed - so that makes them like 7 bucks. I thought about getting eau de creme but i'm also in love with journey right now.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 28, 2014)

Speak of the devil, just got a birchbox plus email:

Quote:   This month, weâ€™re partnering with lingerie company Dear Kate to bring you this lacy (some might even say racy) bralet. Add this delicate little number to your February Birchbox for just $20 (a $34 value!). Reserve by January 30 and it will be added to your February shipment automatically (on top of your usual samples). Limited supply availableâ€”*act now!* 

I'm rather busty, I don't think this bra is going to work for me bahahah.


----------



## amidea (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Harvey Prince is having their annual sale until 1/31. 40% off most things on their site including samples. I know several girls liked the journey scents they received last month. ANNUAL40 is the code.
i had a strange experience with harvey prince.  i went to college with one of the guys who founded harvey prince, and the college is listed in my email signature.  i emailed them asking if i could return something, and i got a call back from (i think) the president of the company, who i believe is the dad of the two brothers who founded it.  he talked a little bit about why i wanted to return my order and then mentioned his son, and in response i mentioned that i had actually known his son in college (we had a class together).  long story short he was very nice and i guess because of the connection he said not to worry, that i should keep what i ordered, and i could choose any one thing i wanted to try and he would send it to me for free, and gave me his email address so i could let him know.  i thought that was incredibly generous and totally unnecessary (i already loved harvey prince), but i surely wasn't going to complain, and told a bunch of my friends about how awesome HP is for doing this.  fast forward a bit, i emailed him twice (in december) saying i would love to try a certain perfume, and he just never responded, so i'm a little bit annoyed now. i thought it was so generous and obviously he has no obligation to offer me something like that, but if he's going to go out of his way to say that, why ignore me and not follow through? 

[sorry about the rant.  i just got so excited and then my excitement led to nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ]


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Interesting, I just got a Birchbox Plus email too but it was for Gorjana earrings! They are way cute little gilded studs but they are gold.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Interesting! I got a Plus offer from Gorjana: Birchbox Plus: Gorjana Chloe Studs $20.00 Quantity: 1234567891011121314151617181920 Add to Cart ï‚ŠAdd to Favorites Availability: In stock $20.00 Welcome to Birchbox Plus, a new (and fun) way to add on-trend lifestyle items to your monthly delivery. For just $20, you can add these Gorjana Chloe Studs to your February shipment. Reserve yours now. A $35 value! Going to pass because I signed up for the PS box at 50% off last night... but I like this better than $20 for a few notecards!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Jan 28, 2014)

LOL Racy Lacy Bralet--I'm a 38DD Birchbox, is that handkerchief going to fit me? haha. Oh man, that made my morning.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL Racy Lacy Bralet--I'm a 38DD Birchbox, is that handkerchief going to fit me? haha. Oh man, that made my morning. 
Agreed, I can tell by looking at it that it ain't gonna hold me up. Why couldn't I get an offer for the Gorjana earrings?


----------



## cbs73 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey there-

Did anyone get the email about reserving a pair of Gorjana earrings with their February box for $20?  Of COURSE I reserved my pair.....even though I haven't been wearing earrings due to a minor tear in my earlobe.  Ouch. 

Edit:  ok so apparently people DID get the email.  As I was typing a few of you did post about the earring offer.  Didn't get the email about the bralet though.....I'd be curious to see what it looks like....not like my girls would be able to get in there....C cups and bralets do not mix.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed, I can tell by looking at it that it ain't gonna hold me up. Why couldn't I get an offer for the Gorjana earrings?
I'm only a 36 D and I can tell it won't hold me up either.  I also went to their website and looked it up (the Dear Kate website, not BB) and it actually is NOT that cute and is making the tiny model's boobs look slightly saggy.  Even mid sized girls (B's and C's) I'd proceed with real caution based on that.
 

Too bad because this is the kind of extra that'd normally be RIGHT up my alley.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 28, 2014)

I received the e-mail for the bralet (this is a word?) but no e-mail for the earrings. I think the bra is cute and probably worth $20.00 because I would only use it in the bedroom but it only comes in S/M/L.  Hahahahahahaha. Bra's in my world do not come in S/M/L.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 28, 2014)

Can someone post a pic of the earrings? I got the bralette email.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 28, 2014)

> Hey there- Did anyone get the email about reserving a pair of Gorjana earrings with their February box for $20? Â Of COURSE I reserved my pair.....even though I haven't been wearing earrings due to a minor tear in my earlobe. Â Ouch.Â  Edit: Â ok so apparently people DID get the email. Â As I was typing a few of you did post about the earring offer. Â Didn't get the email about the bralet though.....I'd be curious to see what it looks like....not like my girls would be able to get in there....C cups and bralets do not mix.


 The last part of your comment made me laugh, as I am technically a C cup but my boobs are small. Remember that the size of the cup is directly related to the size of the band, so a 36 B and a 34 C and a 32 D are pretty similar in size. That being said, this is my favorite kind of bra/I ordered it


----------



## gemstone (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm only a 36 D and I can tell it won't hold me up either.  I also went to their website and looked it up (the Dear Kate website, not BB) and it actually is NOT that cute and is making the tiny model's boobs look slightly saggy.  Even mid sized girls (B's and C's) I'd proceed with real caution based on that.
 

Too bad because this is the kind of extra that'd normally be RIGHT up my alley.
I found a better picture of it here:

(warning as it might be NSFW, since a tiny bit of nip shows)

http://www.dearkates.com/collections/all/products/the-ella-hipster-full

I feel like the pic on the actual item page makes it look a lot less sheer than it is


----------



## cbs73 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The last part of your comment made me laugh, as I am technically a C cup but my boobs are small. Remember that the size of the cup is directly related to the size of the band, so a 36 B and a 34 C and a 32 D are pretty similar in size.

That being said, this is my favorite kind of bra/I ordered it
Oh trust me, I know....it always figures that when I need a specific bra (strapless, lacy, white, whatevs), neither Victoria's Secret on Michigan Ave will have my true size in stock (TMI, but 34C)....I've bought the 36B bra a few times...but I just can't bring myself to buy a D cup bra.  If this was a few years ago, I could have gotten the bralet no problem, but somewhere, somehow, I managed to hit puberty again (ok, not really....I asked my doctor and she said not possible) and the girls got bigger- to the point my own mother asked me if I had a boob job.  Again, TMI....but my point, and I do have one, I can't wear the bralet.  Can't wear the earrings right now either, but hey.....who doesn't need a cute pair of gold studs?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh trust me, I know....it always figures that when I need a specific bra (strapless, lacy, white, whatevs), neither Victoria's Secret on Michigan Ave will have my true size in stock (TMI, but 34C)....I've bought the 36B bra a few times...but I just can't bring myself to buy a D cup bra.  If this was a few years ago, I could have gotten the bralet no problem, but somewhere, somehow, I managed to hit puberty again (ok, not really....I asked my doctor and she said not possible) and the girls got bigger- to the point my own mother asked me if I had a boob job.  Again, TMI....but my point, and I do have one, I can't wear the bralet.  Can't wear the earrings right now either, but hey.....who doesn't need a cute pair of gold studs?
This is me exactly. Down to the bra size and the randomly getting bigger in my early 20s (i blame this on my weight gain....). I have one bralet from Urban Outfitters and while I like it, it's not terribly practical at all.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found a better picture of it here:

(warning as it might be NSFW, since a tiny bit of nip shows)

http://www.dearkates.com/collections/all/products/the-ella-hipster-full

I feel like the pic on the actual item page makes it look a lot less sheer than it is
Yeah that's what I was looking at.  I personally don't think it's cute, and like I said it looks like it's not even doing a fantastic job of holding her up and she's tiny.  JMO though... if anyone loves it that is awesome and I hope you will enjoy it and have fun with it when it comes!


----------



## cbs73 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is me exactly. Down to the bra size and the randomly getting bigger in my early 20s (i blame this on my weight gain....). I have one bralet from Urban Outfitters and while I like it, it's not terribly practical at all.
Yeah, I had a slight resurgence in my 20's, but just wait.....out of nowhere when I hit 36......BOOM!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you @gemstone for posting the link!  That poor little bralet would do nothing for me!  (although I didn't get either the bralet OR earrings email, so it's a moot point).  After 2 kiddos, this mama needs some support!  Although I'm sure this will be a hit with the young professional/college demographic.

(And yeah, I jumped on the PopSugar Feb box bandwagon, so I definitely think that my $20 will be better spent on that!)


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's a screen shot of the earrings


----------



## amidea (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I had a slight resurgence in my 20's, but just wait.....out of nowhere when I hit 36......BOOM!

i wish i could join the bandwagon on that... i can't even have a "resurgence" bc at 25 they haven't even come around the first time yet!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh trust me, I know....it always figures that when I need a specific bra (strapless, lacy, white, whatevs), neither Victoria's Secret on Michigan Ave will have my true size in stock (TMI, but 34C)....I've bought the 36B bra a few times...but I just can't bring myself to buy a D cup bra.  If this was a few years ago, I could have gotten the bralet no problem, but somewhere, somehow, I managed to hit puberty again (ok, not really....I asked my doctor and she said not possible) and the girls got bigger- to the point my own mother asked me if I had a boob job.  Again, TMI....but my point, and I do have one, I can't wear the bralet.  Can't wear the earrings right now either, but hey.....who doesn't need a cute pair of gold studs?

Ohh I'm glad I'm not the only one.  I'm pretty sure I've mentioned this a few times around the deals thread, but I live for the VS Semi Annual Sales. Went from a 36B (how I was wearing this size I'll never know..) to a 34DD/32DDD.  If 32DDD's came in push ups they'd fit me so much better, but alas.  Apparently the idea is that because that's such a ridiculous size why would anyone want to push them up?  But.. world, I don't need them to look bigger, I need them to look like they're on the right place on my body.  Help a sistah out!  Needless to say, no bralet for me (bralette?)- I got the Gorjana offer though, will probably also turn it down as I can't keep studs for longer than a week or so without losing one.  H&amp;M is my best friend.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 28, 2014)

> Here's a screen shot of the earrings


 I like those! I suppose there's no way to get them if you didn't get the email? The bralette is kind of cute (though not my style) but I'm a bra snob and will only buy Victorias Secret ones. Plus, after working there for over 5 yrs I own over 100 bras so I don't need any more haha.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 28, 2014)

> I like those! I suppose there's no way to get them if you didn't get the email? The bralette is kind of cute (though not my style) but I'm a bra snob and will only buy Victorias Secret ones. Plus, after working there for over 5 yrs I own over 100 bras so I don't need any more haha.





> I like those! I suppose there's no way to get them if you didn't get the email? The bralette is kind of cute (though not my style) but I'm a bra snob and will only buy Victorias Secret ones. Plus, after working there for over 5 yrs I own over 100 bras so I don't need any more haha.


 I just clicked on the email to post the link and now it says they are sold out.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 28, 2014)

> I just clicked on the email to post the link and now it says they are sold out.


 Lame! Thanks for posting the pic tho! I'm glad the plus offers are getting better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eta: the bra is sold out now too!


----------



## devadorned (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did too! How do you see the shipping date?
  
They should have sent you an email that says "Your Birchbox Order # ________" with a number, and inside the email the date should be listed under "Women's Monthly Rebillable Subscription"


----------



## crescentmoon (Jan 28, 2014)

I didnt get the email :/ I would have bought one or both


----------



## barbyechick (Jan 28, 2014)

I haven't gotten the plus emails at any point, which is a bummer but I'm glad the minute I asked it just showed up lol. Maybe they read the forum and realized 'crap, we forgot to send those out'  





i LIVE for bralettes, i hate cups and padding with a passion lol but this one just looks so confining!

Definitely an improvement over the two months of greeting cards, although I hope they play with the price more - I can pull $25 out of nowhere and feel comfortable there - at $30 I think I'd want to start drawing comparisons to gloss/ps and expect more than just an add on? Then again bb has never been a deal kinda box, more an intro to brands kinda thing, so in that sense I get it.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm a sucker for dainty jewelry, so I opted in for the earrings. I think they're really cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 28, 2014)

Has anyone with a new sub for February gotten an email to sign up for the magazine? The info states that it will come after claiming the box. I got by box confirmation email, but nothing about the magazine.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone with a new sub for February gotten an email to sign up for the magazine? The info states that it will come after claiming the box. I got by box confirmation email, but nothing about the magazine.

In the past they've been inside the boxes.. a sort of mail-in thing!  So maybe it's like that?  To answer your question- I have not gotten an email about the mag!


----------



## disconik (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There are variations.  For example, a few of the goop-curated boxes:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box1

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box2

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box3

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box4

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box5

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box6

There were more curated variations that month, but I got tired of pasting them in!

Wow!  Those boxes had some GREAT products!

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speak of the devil, just got a birchbox plus email:

I'm rather busty, I don't think this bra is going to work for me bahahah.

I got the plus email on my new sub I took out for February.  It was for the bralet and I, too, am a very busty lady. 34DDD or 34G depending on the time of the month.  That thing wouldn't do me a bit of good or even look cute on me.  Discovering Soma intimates has changed my life, though.  They have an amazing selection of bras in larger sizes.


----------



## amidea (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone with a new sub for February gotten an email to sign up for the magazine? The info states that it will come after claiming the box. I got by box confirmation email, but nothing about the magazine.
i got an email with a code for us weekly the day after i signed up for the box...


----------



## disconik (Jan 28, 2014)

As for the confusion, if you sign up before Feb. 1 (i think) with the US Weekly link, they're send you a January box and shipping them out on Feb. 1 and the collab box goes out on the standard date.  When I look at my account info, it has a truck that isn't clicky yet for January box shipping info.  Since they're giving 100 point with the promo, it's essentially a free box and then you'll get charged for the February box as well.  I could be totally wrong but that's how I've perceived it.


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 28, 2014)

> As for the confusion, if you signÂ up before Feb. 1 (i think) with the US Weekly link, they're send you a January box and shipping them out on Feb. 1 and the collab box goes out on the standard date. Â When I look at my account info, it has a truck that isn't clicky yet for January box shipping info. Â Since they're giving 100 point with the promo, it's essentially a free box and then you'll get charged for the February box as well. Â I could be totally wrongÂ but that's how I've perceived it.


 I contacted BB and that is exactly how they described the process. I will receive a Jan box (shipped on Feb 1st) and will be charged around Feb 1st for the us weekly box.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 28, 2014)

> Wow! Â Those boxes had some GREAT products! I got the plus email on my new sub I took out for February. Â It was for the bralet and I, too, am a very busty lady. 34DDD or 34G depending on the time of the month. Â That thing wouldn't do me a bit of good or even look cute on me. Â Discovering Soma intimates has changed my life, though. Â They have an amazing selection of bras in larger sizes.


 I need to check out Soma then! I've been really into finding REAL bras that fit lately (not crappy VS sizes) and have been looking for places where I can try on something like a 30F or G. Everywhere I've found with large cup sizes doesn't have smaller band sizes.


----------



## disconik (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I need to check out Soma then! I've been really into finding REAL bras that fit lately (not crappy VS sizes) and have been looking for places where I can try on something like a 30F or G. Everywhere I've found with large cup sizes doesn't have smaller band sizes.
They have a website so you can get an idea of their sizes and styles.  I signed up for their reward program and now I get like 5% off for life.  Plus they do bangin' sales a couple of times a year.  I got about $400 worth of stuff for just over $100 at one of them.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been to Soma a couple times. Super knowledgable staff at the locations I've visited. They do have good sales sometimes!



> I need to check out Soma then! I've been really into finding REAL bras that fit lately (not crappy VS sizes) and have been looking for places where I can try on something like a 30F or G. Everywhere I've found with large cup sizes doesn't have smaller band sizes.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone with a new sub for February gotten an email to sign up for the magazine? The info states that it will come after claiming the box. I got by box confirmation email, but nothing about the magazine.
Yes I got my redemption code for the magazine last Friday.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 28, 2014)

Did anyone who signed up for the bralette or the earrings get a confirmation email?


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 28, 2014)

> Yes I got my redemption code for the magazine last Friday.


 Thanks! I signed up a couple of days ago, so I sent an email.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 28, 2014)

> Ohh I'm glad I'm not the only one. Â I'm pretty sure I've mentioned this a few times around the deals thread, but I live for the VS Semi Annual Sales. Went from a 36B (how I was wearing this size I'll never know..) to a 34DD/32DDD. Â If 32DDD's came in push ups they'd fit me so much better, but alas. Â Apparently the idea is that because that's such a ridiculous size why would anyone want to push them up? Â But.. world, I don't need them to look bigger, I need them to look like they're on the right place on my body. Â Help a sistah out! Â Needless to say, no bralet for me (bralette?)- I got the Gorjana offer though, will probably also turn it down as I can't keep studs for longer than a week or so without losing one. Â H&amp;M is my best friend.


 Same here! Exact same size! They make the vs bombshell in bigger sizes. Try one on for the hell of it. Lol. My boobs were pretty much up to my chin. I laughed hysterically.


----------



## LaurLovesMakeup (Jan 28, 2014)

So it says that my BB is shipping the 30th.




Will I be getting the January box?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaurLovesMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So it says that my BB is shipping the 30th.



Will I be getting the January box?
They're sending out late January boxes on the 30th, and February boxes will be shipping at the normal time.


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm new to Birchbox, and I see they ship on the 10th. When do people tend to receive their boxes? I have Ipsy and they usually ship around the 9th or 10th and I usually receive around the 15th (though this last time I received it like the 24th)


----------



## disconik (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm new to Birchbox, and I see they ship on the 10th. When do people tend to receive their boxes? I have Ipsy and they usually ship around the 9th or 10th and I usually receive around the 15th (though this last time I received it like the 24th)
 I generally get my birchbox on or around the 15th.  Actually, my ipsy bag and birchbox usually show up within a day of each other.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm new to Birchbox, and I see they ship on the 10th. When do people tend to receive their boxes? I have Ipsy and they usually ship around the 9th or 10th and I usually receive around the 15th (though this last time I received it like the 24th)
Depends on where you live (kind of), but I live on the West Coast and I always get mine on the 17-18th.


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Depends on where you live (kind of), but I live on the West Coast and I always get mine on the 17-18th.
I'm in the PNW


----------



## LaurLovesMakeup (Jan 28, 2014)

do you find out what your getting in your birchbox when it ships or sooner?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaurLovesMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  do you find out what your getting in your birchbox when it ships or sooner?
on the 10th of the month, if you go to the birchbox website and click the "box" menu at the top of the page and click "women's box" it will show you what you're getting.


----------



## cbs73 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone who signed up for the bralette or the earrings get a confirmation email?
I haven't gotten anything yet.  I emailed them earlier today- when I reserved my earrings for the February box, I was not asked to log in to my account when I clicked on the link.  I, more or less out of sheer curiosity, tried again later in the day to reserve the email only to find the earrings were "sold out".  I emailed explaining what happened and that I had to yet receive a confirmation email about the earrings....of course saying how good they are about sending me confirmation emails about changes to my account or if something was left in my cart (seriously, they are crazy with that).  I got a response nearly right away saying that although they didn't have an answer for me, they were going to check with Marketing and get back to me tomorrow.  

The fact that they responded to me right away about this makes me think there's something up because I didn't get this quick of a response about anything else ever....including shipping delays due to Hurricane Sandy.

In other "Gee, they're so responsive" news, they also just sent me an email asking me to take a survey about the Snow Day LE box......I'm pretty sure I ordered that in November.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in the PNW

PNW-ers unite! I usually get mine anywhere between the 12th and the 20th. It kind of depends on what box you end up getting.


----------



## Autym Henderson (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found a better picture of it here:

(warning as it might be NSFW, since a tiny bit of nip shows)

http://www.dearkates.com/collections/all/products/the-ella-hipster-full

I feel like the pic on the actual item page makes it look a lot less sheer than it is
I'm 'top heavy' and I feel that even with a larger sized bra in this cut it would give me uni-boob.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't gotten anything yet.  I emailed them earlier today- when I reserved my earrings for the February box, I was not asked to log in to my account when I clicked on the link.  I, more or less out of sheer curiosity, tried again later in the day to reserve the email only to find the earrings were "sold out".  I emailed explaining what happened and that I had to yet receive a confirmation email about the earrings....of course saying how good they are about sending me confirmation emails about changes to my account or if something was left in my cart (seriously, they are crazy with that).  I got a response nearly right away saying that although they didn't have an answer for me, they were going to check with Marketing and get back to me tomorrow.  

The fact that they responded to me right away about this makes me think there's something up because I didn't get this quick of a response about anything else ever....including shipping delays due to Hurricane Sandy.

In other "Gee, they're so responsive" news, they also just sent me an email asking me to take a survey about the Snow Day LE box......I'm pretty sure I ordered that in November.


I am pretty sure that the link was specific to your account, which is why there is a string of info after the regular link


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 28, 2014)

I signed up on January 6, got the following email Jan 8.

Thank you for requesting an invite. Watch your inbox for an email with a link to purchase your subscription and receive your *Us Weekly*-themed Birchbox. To ensure delivery, please add [email protected] to your address book.   I haven't heard a peep since. I had a yearlong sub in the past, and I've subbed off and on a few times since then. I emailed them today asking what was up. Idk if I'm just supposed to purchase a month sub and use the code? That's certainly not what the email implied. But I see people saying they got their email already...I know I'm not a current subscriber, but I would think signing up at the beginning of January certainly would have gotten me in before they ran out.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 28, 2014)

So last month the app trick started working around the 3rd or 4th. I hope it'll start working this weekend for the February boxes!!


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh trust me, I know....it always figures that when I need a specific bra (strapless, lacy, white, whatevs), neither Victoria's Secret on Michigan Ave will have my true size in stock (TMI, but 34C)....I've bought the 36B bra a few times...but I just can't bring myself to buy a D cup bra.  If this was a few years ago, I could have gotten the bralet no problem, but somewhere, somehow, I managed to hit puberty again (ok, not really....I asked my doctor and she said not possible) and the girls got bigger- to the point my own mother asked me if I had a boob job.  Again, TMI....but my point, and I do have one, I can't wear the bralet.  Can't wear the earrings right now either, but hey.....who doesn't need a cute pair of gold studs?
I think it must be normal. My mom said mine would stop growing when I turned 30, but she was wrong. She is an H cup, so in comparison I am not that huge. But getting big enough to make shopping for clothing to be a little annoying.


----------



## disconik (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm 'top heavy' and I feel that even with a larger sized bra in this cut it would give me uni-boob.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Ha!!!  I thought I was the only person that used uniboob!!  There are some camisoles and shirts that I just can't wear because they give me uniboob.  My boyfriend cracked up the first time he heard me say it and then i gave him a demo and he totally understood.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So last month the app trick started working around the 3rd or 4th. I hope it'll start working this weekend for the February boxes!!
This would be amazing. It feels like I have been waiting forever for this box. January for me is seeming to take forever to end because I have so much going on in February I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 29, 2014)

On the topic of bra sizes..I've been a 34 F for two years now, and I just turned 22 last week. I hope I don't have a resurgence!

Also, I can't wear sports bras without having a uniboob  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they're actually very difficult &amp; expensive to shop for, and tend to be very uncomfortable. I think I'd be a lot more likely to exercise regularly if it wasn't for the fact that sports bras are the bane of my existence.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 29, 2014)

Also, on the topic of the boxes, a CS rep replied to my email yesterday stating that I hadn't signed up yet (duh...I was told to wait for an email inviting me to!) but she did send me the invite, and I got my 100 points (although it didn't show it at the bottom, with the total, like promo codes normally do, but it is in my points history...139, yay!) and my shipping dates shows the 10th. So idk if that means I managed to avoid getting a January box. I won't cry if I do get it, but it wasn't my intention in signing up.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 29, 2014)

> Ha!!! Â I thought I was the only person that used uniboob!! Â There are some camisoles and shirts that I just can't wear because they give me uniboob. Â My boyfriend cracked up the first time he heard me say it and then i gave him a demo and he totally understood.


 My bf laughed at my uniboob explanation too! Also my boob muffin top explanation. Basically when a shirt or bra is too tight and it overflows over the top. Lol. He still doesn't understand why it's unacceptable...


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here! Exact same size! They make the vs bombshell in bigger sizes. Try one on for the hell of it. Lol. My boobs were pretty much up to my chin. I laughed hysterically.

Oh my gosh.  I should try one on just for fun.  I always look at them and go "these are freaking ridiculous.. twooooo cup sizes?!  who wants that?!" but I feel like on my little frame it might be comical enough to try hahaha!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 29, 2014)

> Oh my gosh. Â I should try one on just for fun. Â I always look at them and go "these are freaking ridiculous.. twooooo cup sizes?! Â who wants that?!" but I feel like on my little frame it might be comical enough to try hahaha!


 Haha. That's exactly why I did it! I'm pretty tiny too with 34DD. I almost died. I had a hard time getting it off since I was laughing so hard!!! I highly recommend it. Good times had by all. Plus I got some weird looks from the store workers when they saw me taking it into the dressing room. Lol. Priceless.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 29, 2014)

I feel sad whenever I see someone with quad-boob. The bra cup is too small they overflow giving the look of having 4 boobs. So sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just wanna be like -- here take my bra!! Let me help you!



> Ha!!! Â I thought I was the only person that used uniboob!! Â There are some camisoles and shirts that I just can't wear because they give me uniboob. Â My boyfriend cracked up the first time he heard me say it and then i gave him a demo and he totally understood.


----------



## disconik (Jan 29, 2014)

Okay ladies here's the current roundup of products:



Spoiler



Smashbox Gull Exposure Mascara Paula's Choise Antioxidant Serum Ayres Bar Soap Benefit It's Potent! Eye Cream Sarah Protempa Half-Up Whish Body Butter Strivectin Retinol Night Treatment Ruby Wings Polish Reviver Clothing Refresher Swipes 100% Pure Mascara Harvey Prince Hello Beauty Protector Protect and Oil Cynthia Rowley Liquid Liner Eyeko Skinny Liner Dr. Brandt No More Pores Bain De Terre Passion Flower Color Preserving Shampoo Bain De Terre Passion Flower Color Preserving Conditioner Coastal Scents Revealed Pallette Serge Normant Dry Conditioner Caudalie Instant Foaming Face Cleanser Toni &amp; Guy Nourish Shampoo for Dry Hair Toni &amp; Guy Nourish Conditioner for Dry Hair Skin &amp; Co Truffle Anti-Aging Serum Juara Candlenut Body Creme Ahmad Tea Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture scent Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue



Not too bad so far.  I'm interested to see what else gets added.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 29, 2014)

Boxe webpages are semi-loaded up to box #33 so far! Looks like lots of variety, so far. I also noticed that BB is sampling Smashbox (one of my HG mascaras!) this month. I don't think I've ever noticed Smashbox being sampled in the 13ish months that I've been subscribed, but I was not always super observant. Is this a new brand for BB? Edit: whoops, didn't see the post above mine!


----------



## cbs73 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I am pretty sure that the link was specific to your account, which is why there is a string of info after the regular link
 
Although I have yet to see the confirmation email from Birchbox that the earrings are mine, the CS rep did get back to me early this morning to confirm that I was able to reserve the earrings.  Since then, I've kept an eye out for the "official" email....


----------



## gemstone (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Thanks!! I am not as worried now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cbs73 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh my gosh.  I should try one on just for fun.  I always look at them and go "these are freaking ridiculous.. twooooo cup sizes?!  who wants that?!" but I feel like on my little frame it might be comical enough to try hahaha!
 The Bombshell, right?  Oh my gosh, I bought one as a joke....I wanted to play a joke on my bf who was getting back from spending the summer in Greece, you know, just to see if he noticed.  He did notice and was, honestly, a little scared by the enhancement.  I couldn't keep a straight face while I was wearing it- I couldn't see my feet!


----------



## cbs73 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks!! I am not as worried now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yeah, like I said, because they responded so quickly to my email, I think there had to have been an issue- maybe the system got overloaded with so many people responding to the offer.  They didn't get back to me this quickly when my Malin + Goetz candle in the Snow Day box arrived shattered (wasn't upset- the hemp one didn't do it for me)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay ladies here's the current roundup of products:



Spoiler



Smashbox Gull Exposure Mascara Paula's Choise Antioxidant Serum Ayres Bar Soap Benefit It's Potent! Eye Cream Sarah Protempa Half-Up Whish Body Butter Strivectin Retinol Night Treatment Ruby Wings Polish Reviver Clothing Refresher Swipes 100% Pure Mascara Harvey Prince Hello Beauty Protector Protect and Oil Cynthia Rowley Liquid Liner Eyeko Skinny Liner Dr. Brandt No More Pores Bain De Terre Passion Flower Color Preserving Shampoo Bain De Terre Passion Flower Color Preserving Conditioner Coastal Scents Revealed Pallette Serge Normant Dry Conditioner Caudalie Instant Foaming Face Cleanser Toni &amp; Guy Nourish Shampoo for Dry Hair Toni &amp; Guy Nourish Conditioner for Dry Hair Skin &amp; Co Truffle Anti-Aging Serum Juara Candlenut Body Creme Ahmad Tea Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture scent Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue



Not too bad so far.  I'm interested to see what else gets added.

Oh wow I am SO EXCITED FOR THIS MONTH!!!  All of the products so far look awesome, anything I'm not feeling is showing in a box with an item I've already gotten.  

Here's my "Perfect Box" from the list of revealed items:



Spoiler



-Benefit's It's Potent! Eye Cream

-Coastal Schents Revealed Palette Sample

-Harvey Prince Hello

-Juara Candlenut Body Creme

-Ruby Wings Polish


----------



## gemstone (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh wow I am SO EXCITED FOR THIS MONTH!!!  All of the products so far look awesome, anything I'm not feeling is showing in a box with an item I've already gotten.  

Here's my "Perfect Box" from the list of revealed items:



Spoiler



-Benefit's It's Potent! Eye Cream

-Coastal Schents Revealed Palette Sample

-Harvey Prince Hello

-Juara Candlenut Body Creme

-Ruby Wings Polish


 
I got the body cream last month, and while I liked it, it came in a weird cardboard pouch that was mostly air  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I knew that this wasn't a mistake because the volume listed was pretty small.  However, it was plenty of cream to get several uses for my hands.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay ladies here's the current roundup of products:



Spoiler



Smashbox Gull Exposure Mascara Paula's Choise Antioxidant Serum Ayres Bar Soap Benefit It's Potent! Eye Cream Sarah Protempa Half-Up Whish Body Butter Strivectin Retinol Night Treatment Ruby Wings Polish Reviver Clothing Refresher Swipes 100% Pure Mascara Harvey Prince Hello Beauty Protector Protect and Oil Cynthia Rowley Liquid Liner Eyeko Skinny Liner Dr. Brandt No More Pores Bain De Terre Passion Flower Color Preserving Shampoo Bain De Terre Passion Flower Color Preserving Conditioner Coastal Scents Revealed Pallette Serge Normant Dry Conditioner Caudalie Instant Foaming Face Cleanser Toni &amp; Guy Nourish Shampoo for Dry Hair Toni &amp; Guy Nourish Conditioner for Dry Hair Skin &amp; Co Truffle Anti-Aging Serum Juara Candlenut Body Creme Ahmad Tea Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture scent Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue



Not too bad so far.  I'm interested to see what else gets added.
Yay, send me all the Caudalie!!!!!!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel sad whenever I see someone with quad-boob. The bra cup is too small they overflow giving the look of having 4 boobs. So sad




I just wanna be like -- here take my bra!! Let me help you!
I'm glad I'm not the only one who uses the term "quad-boob".  There was a year where every salesperson was trying to get me to go down a band size and every time I came out with four boobs, lol.  I need to look up this bombshell bra you guys are talking about, it sounds like it would be worth a field trip just for the amusement.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel sad whenever I see someone with quad-boob. The bra cup is too small they overflow giving the look of having 4 boobs. So sad



I just wanna be like -- here take my bra!! Let me help you!
bahahahhahah quad-boob. i never had a term for this phenomenon and now this is it!


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 29, 2014)

Is New Jersey affected by the weather? I ask because I ordered a full size item on Birchbox and shipping hasn't been updated since 1/24 (which says "shipping info received" in NJ.


----------



## feemia (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is New Jersey affected by the weather? I ask because I ordered a full size item on Birchbox and shipping hasn't been updated since 1/24 (which says "shipping info received" in NJ. 


I placed an order on 1/25 and it just update today to "processed through sort facility" in NJ.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel sad whenever I see someone with quad-boob. The bra cup is too small they overflow giving the look of having 4 boobs. So sad




I just wanna be like -- here take my bra!! Let me help you!
Omg, I never knew of this term before, but it is totally my MIL and I cringe a little every time I see it. I mean I know you are cheap (my husband's words), but seriously a properly fitting bra is a must, doesn't even have to be a fancy one, just one that is big enough!


----------



## wadedl (Jan 29, 2014)

I went to buy a bra at Victoria's Secret recently and came out empty handed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sadly I could not find a bra that did not give me at least a little quad boobage! I could just see what it would turn into at certain times of the month. One of the few bras that currently fits is 38F and its by Panache! I was having a bad bra day and needed something that day and ended up buying 2 42 DD bras at nordtrom rack since nothing else fit in the cup. They ended up being 1 cent each.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is New Jersey affected by the weather? I ask because I ordered a full size item on Birchbox and shipping hasn't been updated since 1/24 (which says "shipping info received" in NJ. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is New Jersey affected by the weather? I ask because I ordered a full size item on Birchbox and shipping hasn't been updated since 1/24 (which says "shipping info received" in NJ. 


I placed an order on 1/25 and it just update today to "processed through sort facility" in NJ. I placed an order on 1/25 and today it's out for delivery...idk. Maybe it's the route it had to take from NJ to get to you? I live in FL, so I don't have many delays due to the weather. I'm at the NorthEasternMost part of the state, but It did snow in the Panhandle this week! and they claim it could here today..it's 35. I highly doubt it. So far it's just been cold, windy and misty.


----------



## linda37027 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is New Jersey affected by the weather? I ask because I ordered a full size item on Birchbox and shipping hasn't been updated since 1/24 (which says "shipping info received" in NJ. 
It must be my order that was suppose to come on Monday came today. So don't give up hope. I was going to email if it didn't update today, but it updated last night and came today.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to buy a bra at Victoria's Secret recently and came out empty handed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sadly I could not find a bra that did not give me at least a little quad boobage! I could just see what it would turn into at certain times of the month. One of the few bras that currently fits is 38F and its by Panache! I was having a bad bra day and needed something that day and ended up buying 2 42 DD bras at nordtrom rack since nothing else fit in the cup. They ended up being 1 cent each.
The only time I've ever been fitted at VS, I was probably 18 and wearing a DD, which was obviously no longer fitting, the lady tried to tell me I needed a C. Wtf, that doesn't even make sense. As previously mentioned, I'm currently wearing a 34F, which I got fitted for at Dilliard's after I decided the woman at Victoria Secret was crazy. I buy Fantasie I think? I'm in the library at school &amp; can't exactly check the tag...anyways, they're like $60 each, which sucks, but I just keep buying the same one whenever I see it on sale. Because it's better than going through the nightmare of trying to find a new style. I have gotten it for as low as $30 before, so it's not all bad. Also, I'm sometimes shocked at the money people spend on VS!

Also, girls who are B cups and own like 50 bras...uh yeah. I have 3, and they're all just "nude," they don't make pretty bras in big girl sizes.

If I could buy patterned ones for $15-20 a pop at Target, I probably would too.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 29, 2014)

> Is New Jersey affected by the weather? I ask because I ordered a full size item on Birchbox and shipping hasn't been updated since 1/24 (which says "shipping info received" in NJ.Â


 We had a lot of snow last week that really slowed everything down for a couple days. We also got about 2 inches over the weekend. This week has been pretty much back to normal in terms of traveling, though. Hopefully your package will get moving soon!


----------



## Pixels (Jan 29, 2014)

I just received my January box I got for signing up with the US WEEKLY+ Referral points. I have no clicky truck or item info on the website though. 

I got: 

Reviver Dry Deodorant Swipe
Nail Rock - Blue Sparkles
INKIA Mineral Eye Shadow - Eternal Marine
Fekkai Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 

Not too bad I can use the Fekkai on an upcoming trip. I traded for the Inkia so that will be given away or traded and I have no use for the Reviver or Nail Rock.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 29, 2014)

ooh! This makes me hopeful-- I also don't have a clicky truck, and my shipment date isn't until tomorrow. Watch, I'll be so disappointed: My glossy boxes will still be lost and gone forever and my BB will not have happily surprised me....


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 29, 2014)

So I went to Soma last night as was recommended and OMG! So much love! I found out that I'm a 34DDD. I've been wearing 36 or 38 D's. I never realized how much more important the band size is.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 29, 2014)

The only thing listed so far, that I really want is that Whish body butter from last month, so I tweaked my profile in the hopes of getting it. The only thing I really hope I don't get, is the retinol stuff. My skin can not handle retinol. I would have literally no use for it, as I don't even know anyone who would use it.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only time I've ever been fitted at VS, I was probably 18 and wearing a DD, which was obviously no longer fitting, the lady tried to tell me I needed a C. Wtf, that doesn't even make sense. As previously mentioned, I'm currently wearing a 34F, which I got fitted for at Dilliard's after I decided the woman at Victoria Secret was crazy. I buy Fantasie I think? I'm in the library at school &amp; can't exactly check the tag...anyways, they're like $60 each, which sucks, but I just keep buying the same one whenever I see it on sale. Because it's better than going through the nightmare of trying to find a new style. I have gotten it for as low as $30 before, so it's not all bad. Also, I'm sometimes shocked at the money people spend on VS!

Also, girls who are B cups and own like 50 bras...uh yeah. I have 3, and they're all just "nude," they don't make pretty bras in big girl sizes.

If I could buy patterned ones for $15-20 a pop at Target, I probably would too.

I want the pretty patterned ones from Target too!  I live for VS Semi-Annual.. unfortunately they don't stock my size in the store, so I end up with a bigger band size all the time!  I had to go to my doctor though because I was so worried I was growing so much- she told me it's fairly normal (I'm 23 almost 24).  I don't want to grow anymore!!  Also, am I the only one that has a massively hard time keeping bra straps on?  Mine are ALWAYS falling down my shoulders.  I've decided that I must have deformed shoulders or something.

For the box this month I want all the Caudalie 




 And eyeliner!  And soap!  But I'll probably get mascara, tea, and nail polish, if my past box trends have anything to say about it.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I want the pretty patterned ones from Target too!  I live for VS Semi-Annual.. unfortunately they don't stock my size in the store, so I end up with a bigger band size all the time!  I had to go to my doctor though because I was so worried I was growing so much- she told me it's fairly normal (I'm 23 almost 24).  I don't want to grow anymore!!  Also, am I the only one that has a massively hard time keeping bra straps on?  Mine are ALWAYS falling down my shoulders.  I've decided that I must have deformed shoulders or something.

For the box this month I want all the Caudalie 



 And eyeliner!  And soap!  But I'll probably get mascara, tea, and nail polish, if my past box trends have anything to say about it.
I think our society has lead to almost everyone having bad posture...anyways, that's what I figure my problem is when I can't keep my straps on. But you're not alone. I either pull them super tight, cutting into the skin (not comfortable!) or they fall off.


----------



## disconik (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I went to Soma last night as was recommended and OMG! So much love! I found out that I'm a 34DDD. I've been wearing 36 or 38 D's. I never realized how much more important the band size is.
Yay!  So glad you had a good experience!  And we're boob twins!!!  lol

And for everyone - check out the Birchbox Man oops! this month!


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay!  So glad you had a good experience!  And we're boob twins!!!  lol

And for everyone - check out the Birchbox Man oops! this month!





WHAT.

IS.

THAT.


----------



## disconik (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
WHAT.

IS.

THAT.


They didn't replace the filler text on their monthly note before sending it to print and no one spot checked it before they put it in ALL the boxes.  lol


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

They didn't replace the filler text on their monthly note before sending it to print and no one spot checked it before they put it in ALL the boxes.  lol
It's SO funny.


----------



## disconik (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
WHAT.

IS.

THAT.
This was their monthly note that they include in the box.  The neglected to replace the filler text before sending it to the printer.  In a second incredible fail, no one proofed them before putting them in the boxes, either.  This is way more entertaining than what they were likely to say anyway.

ETA: Ack!  I double posted because the first one didn't pop up and I got a page error!  It's there now, though.  Oh well.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 29, 2014)

HA!

"Rub face on everything attack feet yet hunt anything #leavehaireverywhere"  

aka Birchbox for cats


----------



## tulosai (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HA!

"Rub face on everything attack feet yet hunt anything #leavehaireverywhere"  

aka Birchbox for cats 



 
I'd sub to that.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was their monthly note that they include in the box.  The neglected to replace the filler text before sending it to the printer.  In a second incredible fail, no one proofed them before putting them in the boxes, either.  This is way more entertaining than what they were likely to say anyway.

ETA: Ack!  I double posted because the first one didn't pop up and I got a page error!  It's there now, though.  Oh well.
But who came up with the filler text in the first place? LMAO incomplete thoughts, run on sentences...so random!


----------



## tulosai (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But who came up with the filler text in the first place? LMAO incomplete thoughts, run on sentences...so random!
I'm guessing a cat lover whose cat put his butt in his face one time too many.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But who came up with the filler text in the first place? LMAO incomplete thoughts, run on sentences...so random!
Probably a cat 





food sleep poop nap food knock shit off the coffee table cry for food chew on your ear buds nap nap nap nap


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2014)

I really want one of those misprinted cards. In unrelated news, yay, my favorite kind of big announcement at work: We're getting bonuses at the end of February! I can do another pre-paid year after all! I'm so broke right now that it was looking iffy. But with this bonus, I can justify the splurge again.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 29, 2014)

> I really want one of those misprinted cards. In unrelated news, yay, my favorite kind of big announcement at work: We're getting bonuses at the end of February! I can do another pre-paid year after all! I'm so broke right now that it was looking iffy. But with this bonus, I can justify the splurge again.


 Woohoo! Love surprise bonuses! Congrats!


----------



## Trystelle (Jan 29, 2014)

Updates, can't get subscribe button to work!!!!


----------



## jocedun (Jan 29, 2014)

Did everyone else get the email to redeem our 12-issue subscription to US weekly? It gives a personalized redemption code and this link. 

What I really want is the refund/rebate for that magazine subscription (like with Women's Health), though, and this email doesn't have any details about that. :-/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 29, 2014)

this isn't completely related to birchbox but kind of is since they're featured in birchbox regularly - Harvey Prince appears to be making body creams and shower gels based on their perfumes! i for one am excited because i love their scents.

also can't tell based on the picture but maybe its an entire skin care line?

i commented on their instagram picture saying to sample it in birchbox - would love to see that in here


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this isn't completely related to birchbox but kind of is since they're featured in birchbox regularly - Harvey Prince appears to be making body creams and shower gels based on their perfumes! i for one am excited because i love their scents.

also can't tell based on the picture but maybe its an entire skin care line?

i commented on their instagram picture saying to sample it in birchbox - would love to see that in here




YES OMG I AM SO EXCITED ABOUT THIS. Haha I was asking on their earlier IG photos for Hello products because they had mentioned Ageless body soap. XD I really hope that Birchbox samples it! Even if they don't, I'd buy it!!!


----------



## reepy (Jan 29, 2014)

hi -

quick question for someone here!  i have my 21 month code which i'm applying in the 'promo code' section.  where do i put the bonus code for a product? 

thanks!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's SO funny. 
I'm dying.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 29, 2014)

> hi - quick question for someone here!Â  i have my 21 month code which i'm applying in the 'promo code' section.Â  where do i put the bonus code for a product?Â  thanks!


 You can only use one code at a time.


----------



## reepy (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can only use one code at a time.
Even though the second code is a gift with purchase?  (vasanticleanser)  That doesn't seem fair.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 29, 2014)

> > You can only use one code at a time.
> 
> 
> Even though the second code is a gift with purchase?Â  (vasanticleanser)Â  That doesn't seem fair.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep, you either get the discount, or the gwp.


----------



## reepy (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep, you either get the discount, or the gwp.
Sigh.  Thanks for answering!


----------



## gemstone (Jan 29, 2014)

> Even though the second code is a gift with purchase?Â  (vasanticleanser)Â  That doesn't seem fair.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Eh it is the same system as sephora,


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 29, 2014)

> I want the pretty patterned ones from Target too! Â I live for VS Semi-Annual.. unfortunately they don't stock my size in the store, so I end up with a bigger band size all the time! Â I had to go to my doctor though because I was so worried I was growing so much- she told me it's fairly normal (I'm 23 almost 24). Â I don't want to grow anymore!! Â Also, am I the only one that has a massively hard time keeping bra straps on? Â Mine are ALWAYS falling down my shoulders. Â I've decided that I must have deformed shoulders or something. For the box this month I want all the CaudalieÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â And eyeliner! Â And soap! Â But I'll probably get mascara, tea, and nail polish, if my past box trends have anything to say about it.





> I think our society has lead to almost everyone having bad posture...anyways, that's what I figure my problem is when I can't keep my straps on. But you're not alone. I either pull them super tight, cutting into the skin (not comfortable!)Â or they fall off.Â


 You could try a racerback converter piece (sold at Walgreens, Joann, a lot of other places probably) if your bras don't come with fully adjustable straps. They are only a few bucks and can be used on any bras.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow their CS is very nice. I signed up last week and used the USWeekly100 code, but it didn't give me points. I emailed them and they honored the code.

I just got my tracking for the January box. It should be here tomorrow. YAY I am so excited. My friend is laughing at me because I am dancing around. I told myself I wasn't going to be the subscription box hoarder, but I lied.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow their CS is very nice. I signed up last week and used the USWeekly100 code, but it didn't give me points. I emailed them and they honored the code.

I just got my tracking for the January box. It should be here tomorrow. YAY I am so excited. My friend is laughing at me because I am dancing around. I told myself I wasn't going to be the subscription box hoarder, but I lied.
Aww I'm so glad it all worked out for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you love your first box!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww I'm so glad it all worked out for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you love your first box!!
Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Me too. I'm sure I'll love it though


----------



## LadyK (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
WHAT.

IS.

THAT.
Hahahahahaha, It sounds like a cat's stream of consciousness.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only time I've ever been fitted at VS, I was probably 18 and wearing a DD, which was obviously no longer fitting, the lady tried to tell me I needed a C. Wtf, that doesn't even make sense. As previously mentioned, I'm currently wearing a 34F, which I got fitted for at Dilliard's after I decided the woman at Victoria Secret was crazy. I buy Fantasie I think? I'm in the library at school &amp; can't exactly check the tag...anyways, they're like $60 each, which sucks, but I just keep buying the same one whenever I see it on sale. Because it's better than going through the nightmare of trying to find a new style. I have gotten it for as low as $30 before, so it's not all bad. Also, I'm sometimes shocked at the money people spend on VS!

Also, girls who are B cups and own like 50 bras...uh yeah. I have 3, and they're all just "nude," they don't make pretty bras in big girl sizes.

If I could buy patterned ones for $15-20 a pop at Target, I probably would too.

I'm a 38D/DD and can find cute ones at Target! I really like the Gilligan &amp; O'Malley ones. Any patterns that I can't find in the store in my size, I order online.


----------



## SamAsh (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HA!

"Rub face on everything attack feet yet hunt anything #leavehaireverywhere"  

aka Birchbox for cats 



 

How many crazy cat ladies are on here?! I would SO pay for "Birchbox Cat." Cute collars, toys, treats. Oh boy.


----------



## abreeskye (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How many crazy cat ladies are on here?! I would SO pay for "Birchbox Cat." Cute collars, toys, treats. Oh boy.
::raises hand:: ME!  And I'd be all over a sub box for my cat.  Most of the pet boxes are geared toward dogs though.  I did find one that catered to kitties, but it included food and treats that are bad for my babies.  If anyone finds any cat sub boxes, please let me know!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



You could try a racerback converter piece (sold at Walgreens, Joann, a lot of other places probably) if your bras don't come with fully adjustable straps. They are only a few bucks and can be used on any bras.

I keep meaning to pick one up, and I never do.. I just got new bras so it's not an issue YET- as long as I adjust my straps every day (y'know.. like you're supposed to.. who has time for that?!)


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2014)

When I first adopted my current kitties, Edgar was SO TINY that he would actually curl up and sleep in Birchboxes.  I don't have any pictures of him because he was also SO SICK that I was afraid he wasn't going to make it and that taking photos of him would only jinx things, but he was absolutely adorable.  Fortunately, he recovered.  As he got bigger, he started just sitting in them.  He's still fairly small (I'm pretty sure it's due to his kittenhood illness) and can cram himself in there to sit in an upright position if he really works at it, but I'm usually laughing at him too hard to hold the camera still.  If Oscar -- the big blue kitty -- was human, he would totally get Birchbox Man, and he would be even pickier and crankier about it than we are about our Women's boxes.  This is what happens when you name a pet after someone whose best-known literary work is about vanity.


----------



## katiecoll (Jan 29, 2014)

So I got the redemption email today for the 12 week subscription to us weekly. Sorry to rehash this again, but did we figure out if there is a way to get a rebate for this or not?


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 29, 2014)

> When I first adopted my current kitties, Edgar was SO TINY that he would actually curl up and sleep in Birchboxes. Â I don't have any pictures of him because he was also SO SICK that I was afraid he wasn't going to make it and that taking photos of him would only jinx things, but he was absolutely adorable. Â Fortunately, he recovered.Â  As he got bigger, he started just sitting in them. Â He's still fairly small (I'm pretty sure it's due to his kittenhood illness) and can cram himself in there to sit in an upright positionÂ if he really works at it, but I'm usually laughing at him too hard to hold the camera still. Â If Oscar -- the big blue kitty -- was human, he would totally get Birchbox Man, and he would be even pickier and crankierÂ about it than we are about our Women's boxes. Â This is what happens when you name a pet after someone whose best-known literary work is about vanity. Â


 All I could think of was this picture I have on pintrest. Lol.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jan 29, 2014)

does anyone know how long it takes to get your points on the main account once you refer yourself for a second? lol


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


All I could think of was this picture I have on pintrest. Lol.



Kitten!  And OMG LOOK AT THOSE SPOTS!  WANT TO GIVE SKRITCHES AND HEAD NUZZLES!  Oscar likes to cram all eighteen (probably even more at this point) pounds of himself into PopSugar boxes.  I wonder what it is about cats and boxes.  My previous kitties (Hunter and Ada) weren't obsessed with boxes like Ed and Oz, but on the other hand, I didn't have a constant stream of incoming packages when I had Hunter and Ada like I do now with Ed and Oz.  I'm actually not sure whether I had open boxes around Hunter and Ada on a regular basis when they were this age.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  does anyone know how long it takes to get your points on the main account once you refer yourself for a second? lol
In some cases, never.  I have referred myself for multiple accounts in the past and did not receive the referral points.  If they can tell it's a self-referral, they seem to not give the points.


----------



## chelsead1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  does anyone know how long it takes to get your points on the main account once you refer yourself for a second? lol

Mine was pretty much immediate.  I used the same name, address, and I think credit card as my main account.


----------



## kira685 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  does anyone know how long it takes to get your points on the main account once you refer yourself for a second? lol
i think referral points usually go through after the first box is paid for/shipped


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow their CS is very nice. I signed up last week and used the USWeekly100 code, but it didn't give me points. I emailed them and they honored the code.

I just got my tracking for the January box. It should be here tomorrow. YAY I am so excited. My friend is laughing at me because I am dancing around. I told myself I wasn't going to be the subscription box hoarder, but I lied.
Haha, thanks to your picture, I have a mental image of a skeleton doing the happy BB dance!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel sad whenever I see someone with quad-boob. The bra cup is too small they overflow giving the look of having 4 boobs. So sad



I just wanna be like -- here take my bra!! Let me help you!
Better than back boobs, though. You know, when you weigh so much it looks like you have boobs on your back due to the extra fat. Luckily, though I'm a D cup in front, I'm only an A behind, lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay!  So glad you had a good experience!  And we're boob twins!!!  lol

And for everyone - check out the Birchbox Man oops! this month!




This is SO EXCELLENT. I especially enjoy 'make muffins.' 

New career goal: Be the person who writes these.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is SO EXCELLENT. I especially enjoy 'make muffins.' 

New career goal: Be the person who writes these. 
I've always called it, "kneading dough" haha


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've always called it, "kneading dough" haha




I call it "making biscuits"; my (British) fiancÃ© calls it "paddy paws."


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 30, 2014)

Cats have no sense of size when it comes to boxes.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 30, 2014)

> Quote: Mine was pretty much immediate.Â  I used the same name, address, and I think credit card as my main account.


 Yep, I just checked and I got my referral points right away too.


> I call it "making biscuits"; my (British) fiancÃ© calls it "paddy paws."


 We always called it making kitty biscuits.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jan 30, 2014)

My cat only kneads when he's touching someone so we call it a "Charlie massage."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Paddy paws is too adorable!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 30, 2014)

> Yep, I just checked and I got my referral points right away too. We always called it making kitty biscuits.


 OMG I thought I was the only one who called it kitty biscuits! Lmao.


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 30, 2014)

Is Smashbox new to the Birchbox Shop?  I don't remember seeing it before.


----------



## Pixels (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How many crazy cat ladies are on here?! I would SO pay for "Birchbox Cat." Cute collars, toys, treats. Oh boy.
Love that idea! Or for an extra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 30, 2014)

> Yay! Â So glad you had a good experience! Â And we're boob twins!!! Â lol And for everyone - check out the Birchbox Man oops! this month!


 This is hilarious! I do testing in our system at work and part of that is testing programs that set up employees. I always use famous people and TV and Movie characters. Everyone from Justin Timberlake to Rick Grimes "works" for my company!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really want one of those misprinted cards.

In unrelated news, yay, my favorite kind of big announcement at work: We're getting bonuses at the end of February! I can do another pre-paid year after all! I'm so broke right now that it was looking iffy. But with this bonus, I can justify the splurge again.
Congratulations!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Jan 30, 2014)

> Cats have no sense of size when it comes to boxes.


 They certainly do not:


Spoiler











And what a cute fluffy purrer you have Meggpi!


----------



## katiecoll (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsead1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

Mine was pretty much immediate.  I used the same name, address, and I think credit card as my main account.
Same here. Same name, address, credit card and it was posted right away.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Jan 30, 2014)

> Cats have no sense of size when it comes to boxes.
> 
> love the face!!!!


----------



## disconik (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How many crazy cat ladies are on here?! I would SO pay for "Birchbox Cat." Cute collars, toys, treats. Oh boy.

Yes!  But the ones I've seen are laaaame.  Almost as lame as the Jan. box I got on my second account that's about to almost entirely go to trade.  I got it when I signed up for the US Weekly deal and I swear they hate me.  I did a full box trade with the first one for January. Oh well.  Here's hoping for a better February!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 30, 2014)

I would love to see the HP lotions, especially the one with the little bird with an orange slice on his wing shouting a laser!

Honestly, I've had it up to here with bras. If I'm wearing something like a bulky sweater or fleece, I've just been skipping wearing one altogether. I agree that I'm a little too large to wear a t-shirt without a bra and keep things G-rated, but I'll be comfortable until summer rolls back around.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 30, 2014)

Lollll. This is how I feel about bra wearing right now too. With all this cold weather I've been wearing so many layers. It doesn't even look like I have boobs anymore - I look like a cable knit rectangle.



> I would love to see the HP lotions, especially the one with the little bird with an orange slice on his wing shouting a laser! Honestly, I've had it up to here with bras. If I'm wearing something like a bulky sweater or fleece, I've just been skipping wearing oneÂ altogether. I agree that I'm a little too large to wear a t-shirt without a bra and keep things G-rated, but I'll be comfortable until summer rolls back around.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 30, 2014)

> Yay! Â So glad you had a good experience! Â And we're boob twins!!! Â lol And for everyone - check out the Birchbox Man oops! this month!


 This made me lol in the nail salon. So strange! Anyway, this month I would love to get the Whish Body Butter. I just received it in a plus two pack and really like it.


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 30, 2014)

So I signed up like jan 25th with the us weekly code thinking I would get February's box and my acct shows that it should ship jan 10 haha I had read here how it meant I could get January AND February's boxes both in February, but uh, the date is def wrong here ha.


----------



## emily9763 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is SO EXCELLENT. I especially enjoy 'make muffins.'

New career goal: Be the person who writes these.

This was their response and they said it was computer generated! too funny!

"This was, of course, an unfortunate (if hilarious) printing error! You can read the actual editor's letter in your your "Your February Box Has Shipped" email. (And yes, what you are reading is placeholder text generated by a machine to help our designers get a head start while our writers toil away at the final draft. The fact that our writing staff is made up entirely of cats is a complete coincidence.) Let us know if you have any more questions"


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pixels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my January box I got for signing up with the US WEEKLY+ Referral points. I have no clicky truck or item info on the website though. 

I got: 

Reviver Dry Deodorant Swipe
Nail Rock - Blue Sparkles
INKIA Mineral Eye Shadow - Eternal Marine
Fekkai Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 

Not too bad I can use the Fekkai on an upcoming trip. I traded for the Inkia so that will be given away or traded and I have no use for the Reviver or Nail Rock.


I got the same exact box in the mail yesterday! I used the US Weekly code to resub, no email saying the box shipped, and no clicky truck either. I really loved the smell of the Fekkai. The eyeshadow is out of my lilac or nude color ranges, but interesting, so I'll keep it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 30, 2014)

> This was their response and they said it was computer generated! too funny! "This was, of course, an unfortunate (if hilarious) printing error! You can read the actual editor's letter in your your "Your February Box Has Shipped" email. (And yes, what you are reading is placeholder text generated by a machine to help our designers get a head start while our writers toil away at the final draft. The fact that our writing staff is made up entirely of cats is a complete coincidence.) Let us know if you have any more questions"


 Ha! I love their response about the writers being cats. Glad to see them able to joke about it and not take themselves too seriously!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 30, 2014)

Yay, I just received my January box I got for signing up with the US Weekly promo. I didn't get a shipping email, so it was an awesome surprise for me today. (Haha this was actually the first time I got a subscription box without getting spoiled for the contents)
 
I got: 
 
Reviver Dry Deodorant Swipe
Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish in Ride 'Em Cowgirl

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

Whish Three Whishes Body Butter in Pomegranate

Derma E Foil Packets (3)

Actually really happy with what I received on my new second account!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Now I can't wait for February!


----------



## cbs73 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone who signed up for the bralette or the earrings get a confirmation email?
Just got the confirmation email


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jan 30, 2014)

So I signed up with the US Weekly code and got my extra 100 points. I bypassed the wait list by having a friend refer me. She also referred our other friend who used it today. He was buying it for his girlfriend and somehow got 200 extra points with the code! Maybe it's a glitch but double the extra points is pretty awesome. Though I wish I got them too! So if you were thinking about using the code, today may be the day!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 30, 2014)

I just signed up with the USWEEKLY100 code and wound up getting 200 points out of it as well...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 30, 2014)

> So I signed up with the US Weekly code and got my extra 100 points. I bypassed the wait list by having a friend refer me. She also referred our other friend who used it today. He was buying it for his girlfriend and somehow got 200 extra points with the code! Maybe it's a glitch but double the extra points is pretty awesome. Though I wish I got them too! So if you were thinking about using the code, today may be the day!


 Did he sign her up for a year or just a month? When you purchase the initial subscription, you get points for that (only the first time, not every time).


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jan 30, 2014)

> Did he sign her up for a year or just a month? When you purchase the initial subscription, you get points for that (only the first time, not every time).


 Just a month. So he has 10 points from what he paid and then an extra 200 points for a total of 210 points by paying $10 out of pocket. Pretty good deal considering that there is also a free year of US Weekly coming too!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 30, 2014)

> Just a month. So he has 10 points from what he paid and then an extra 200 points for a total of 210 points by paying $10 out of pocket. Pretty good deal considering that there is also a free year of US Weekly coming too!


 Interesting! Awesome for him though!


----------



## MKSB (Jan 30, 2014)

I used my second account to sign up as well--the gift subscription just ran out in January--and I got the 200 points! What a great deal!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 30, 2014)

> Just a month. So he has 10 points from what he paid and then an extra 200 points for a total of 210 points by paying $10 out of pocket. Pretty good deal considering that there is also a free year of US Weekly coming too!


 Just to clarify, the magazine is a 3 month sub. 12 issues.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jan 30, 2014)

> Just to clarify, the magazine is a 3 month sub. 12 issues.


 Oops! Thanks for the clarification! I read 12 issues and automatically thought, year long subscription. But it is in fact called US Weekly for a reason!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 30, 2014)

So I was just able to sign up with the code (although I NEVER got an invite) and I also got 210 points?! This sounds terrible, but I wanted to go shopping anyway and this is perfect! LOL Now I can get 20$ off!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jan 30, 2014)

> I just signed up with the USWEEKLY100 code and wound up getting 200 points out of it as well...





> I used my second account to sign up as well--the gift subscription just ran out in January--and I got the 200 points! What a great deal!





> So I was just able to sign up with the code (although I NEVER got an invite) and I also got 210 points?! This sounds terrible, but I wanted to go shopping anyway and this is perfect! LOL Now I can get 20$ off!


 Yay points!! Tempted to get a third subscription... I think I have a Birchbox problem.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Yay points!! Tempted to get a third subscription... I think I have a Birchbox problem.
Don't give me any ideas!!!

I had a 3 months discount so I got a mystery sample pack, the shea terra black soap (been reading such good things), the klorane dry shampoo (works better than any i've ever tried... good for a freshen up, but I don't think I'll skip washes regularly still), and the beekind lotion (so moisturizing and the lotiony feel goes away SUPER fast, which is perfect for work when I have to touch so much money/product). All for $14 after using points! Weeee


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, thanks to your picture, I have a mental image of a skeleton doing the happy BB dance! 

HAHAHA this is what I pictured when I read this:


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 30, 2014)

Just signed up for another account and also got the 210 points with the code!


----------



## magsatron (Jan 30, 2014)

This will be my 1st BB, I'm excited. I also got 210 points


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 30, 2014)

Ah I just signed up yesterday, if I had known, I would have waited until today, and hopefully gotten the extra points. Although we have no way of knowing if it will get retracted from those who did.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah I just signed up yesterday, if I had known, I would have waited until today, and hopefully gotten the extra points. Although we have no way of knowing if it will get retracted from those who did.

If its their mistake, which it is, I doubt they'll retract them. Their CS is pretty good when it comes to mistakes and such on their end.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 30, 2014)

You ladies are giving me all sorts of bad ideas about getting a third subscription! Maybe a gift from my husban for vday?


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 30, 2014)

On the Victoria's Secret topic

FYI, I always read through my spam before I delete it, sometimes actually relevant emails end up in there. 

Well, if everything in there was true, I would have gotten $100 in gift cards available for me from VS.

Of course, I also would have a million ways to enlarge my penis, and many, many single females around wanting casual sex...(Yes, I'm a heterosexual female)

&amp; don't even get me started on the Senior, Christian, or Black dating sites I get emails from...none of the above apply to me.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 30, 2014)

A) NEVERMIND! I just had to use my referral link instead... yay 3 boxes! I wonder why BB tolerates so many blantant repeat boxes?? Just the $$?

B) I got my second January box from the US weekly order... I have my profile set as sensitive skin, natural/organic, high income.  
 

I got:  

CS Revealed palette (may not keep this -- I really need a black, but the other colors don't add anything to my collection).

Dr.  Lipp (third time I've got this, but the sample was MUCH less filled than my other two....)

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Shampoo/Conditioner -- Will probably trade this.  I don't love the ingredients and I'm SWIMMMINNNGGG in travel sized S/C.  Has anyone used this??

Reviver Wipes -- I like the idea of these, so not upset to have two.

I really want to third box to compare profiles!! 

C) I wonder if there are so many deals on sub boxes right now because a lot of people are on no/low-buys, and probably cancelled a bunch of subs?


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If its their mistake, which it is, I doubt they'll retract them. Their CS is pretty good when it comes to mistakes and such on their end.
You're probably right, I was thinking along the lines of other companies (such as the EM orders with an Ipsy code that mysteriously got cancelled...)

But it's kind of unfair for those who signed up properly on another day, and didn't get the same perk.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A) Ughhh I'm waiting for an invite for a third box so I can do this! $20 = make money off the box? Sure....

B) I got my second January box from the US weekly order... I have my profile set as sensitive skin, natural/organic, high income.  
 

I got:  

CS Revealed palette (may not keep this -- I really need a black, but the other colors don't add anything to my collection).

Dr.  Lipp (third time I've got this, but the sample was MUCH less filled than my other two....)

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Shampoo/Conditioner -- Will probably trade this.  I don't love the ingredients and I'm SWIMMMINNNGGG in travel sized S/C.  Has anyone used this??

Reviver Wipes -- I like the idea of these, so not upset to have two.

I really want to third box to compare profiles!! 

C) I wonder if there are so many deals on sub boxes right now because a lot of people are on no/low-buys, and probably cancelled a bunch of subs?

If you already have an account you can just refer yourself with another email address.


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If its their mistake, which it is, I doubt they'll retract them. Their CS is pretty good when it comes to mistakes and such on their end.
You're probably right, I was thinking along the lines of other companies (such as the EM orders with an Ipsy code that mysteriously got cancelled...)

But it's kind of unfair for those who signed up properly on another day, and didn't get the same perk.


Go get another box to use the code for one extra month then cancel, at least get the 210 points out of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you already have an account you can just refer yourself with another email address. 
For some reason it says this e-mai address isn't eligible -- perhaps I'll just use a different one....


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 30, 2014)

Just wondering how long we have to use the promo code for the US Weekly subscription? Like if I have 2 codes but want to wait 3 months until the first one is over, then use the 2nd, do you think we can wait that long?


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you already have an account you can just refer yourself with another email address. 
For some reason it says this e-mai address isn't eligible -- perhaps I'll just use a different one....


Oh dang, have you ever used it before and then canceled with it? I'd just make a new one specifically for the subscription  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 30, 2014)

A couple things: I signed up using the us weekly code but I also entered my email Into the website separately. I got emailed a code to redeem for the magazine but I cancelled out before finishing. I went back to actually do it and it says the code was already used, so, not going to be getting the mag I guess. Also I don't understand entering in my credit card again/paying for the February box? Aren't I already a subscriber? Do I pay twice? Super confused. In other news, I thought I had signed up for the February box, but I signed up on jan 25th and it said a ship date of feb 3. Surprising to me, I received a January box TODAY! No shipping email so I was so surprised! I actually will use all the items so I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh dang, have you ever used it before and then canceled with it? I'd just make a new one specifically for the subscription  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It seems BB thinks I had already sent a referral to that account...but I used a referral link instead and it worked!


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A couple things: I signed up using the us weekly code but I also entered my email Into the website separately. I got emailed a code to redeem for the magazine but I cancelled out before finishing. I went back to actually do it and it says the code was already used, so, not going to be getting the mag I guess. Also I don't understand entering in my credit card again/paying for the February box? Aren't I already a subscriber? Do I pay twice? Super confused.

In other news, I thought I had signed up for the February box, but I signed up on jan 25th and it said a ship date of feb 3. Surprising to me, I received a January box TODAY! No shipping email so I was so surprised! I actually will use all the items so I'm happy





A couple people I referred at the end of the month thought they were getting Feb's box but ended up getting Jan's today too! Something is up with the tracker though unless BB is sending express shipping. It said my friend's went from NJ on the 29th to Salt Lake City, Utah today! How is that possible?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 30, 2014)

How is everyone getting 200+ points?  From the UsWeekly promo code?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 30, 2014)

> How is everyone getting 200+ points? Â From the UsWeekly promo code?


 Yep! My mom just used it on her inactive account and it worked!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 30, 2014)

I had to take advantage of the 200 points thing!  I referred myself and sent the box to my sister, who has been mildly curious about Birchbox.  I'm keeping control of the account and taking the points though. I'm not THAT nice of a sister.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jan 30, 2014)

I just used USWEEKLY100 and got the 200pts too!!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Jan 30, 2014)

I caved and joined the 2 box club thanks to the 200 points. I also referred myself from my other account and got 50 points that way as well. I'm going to keep my second box for a few months and see which profile I like better. I've been pretty happy with the one box I have, but we'll see what happens. I couldn't pass up that many points though!


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 30, 2014)

The 200 points is tempting me to buy a second sub, but I can't figure out how to do it! I used my referral link and used a different email address, but I was waitlisted so I couldn't enter the code. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## CheekyQ (Jan 30, 2014)

Omg, I just joined the 3 box club. Someone tell me I'm not crazy! I just couldn't pass up $50 for $20!


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg, I just joined the 3 box club. Someone tell me I'm not crazy! I just couldn't pass up $50 for $20!
No I just did too. ARGH! I will cancel my 2nd end of February and my 3rd end of March. I swear I will go back to only one. I could pass up 100 points but not 200. Good news is I will be getting a bunch of free stuff in Marsh with all my gift cards and points.


----------



## Babs (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg, I just joined the 3 box club. Someone tell me I'm not crazy! I just couldn't pass up $50 for $20!
Put me there too. I think I'm going to pick up a 3 pack of those UA headbands in pink. Then cancel that account after my order go through. Does anyone know if I can still do survey after I cancel? I don't want to forget to cancel and WHAM $30 next month.


----------



## CheekyQ (Jan 30, 2014)

> No I just did too. ARGH! I will cancel my 2nd end of February and my 3rd end of March. I swear I will go back to only one. I could pass up 100 points but not 200. Good news is I will be getting a bunch of free stuff in Marsh with all my gift cards and points.Â


 Same here! I had a 3 months gift account so I decided to give that one some referral points to make an even 100 points rather than wasting the last month's 50 points. Uuugh, I just told my boyfriend today that the shiseido sunscreen I just bought would be my last random purchase until March!


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok my shipping came today after I received my box. It says it shipped on the 28Th Screenshot of shipping below, it says it shipped first class..is that the same as express? Amazing!


----------



## clarkangelique (Jan 30, 2014)

So I just subscribed for a 2nd box which I referred myself and it showed that I received 210 points. I edited my orginal profile and wanted to edit my second account except I am unable to log into it. I tried resetting my password but the resetting password email never came. For those of you that got the 210 points for a new sub, are you able to log into your new account?


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 31, 2014)

Got my first box of my second sub that I used the US WEEKLY code on. Looks like it's a January box and not the Feb collab box yet but I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jan 31, 2014)

> So I just subscribed for a 2nd box which I referred myself and it showed that I received 210 points. I edited my orginal profile and wanted to edit my second account except I am unable to log into it. I tried resetting my password but the resetting password email never came. For those of you that got the 210 points for a new sub, are you able to log into your new account?


 I've been able to log in. Maybe try a different browser?


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my first box of my second sub that I used the US WEEKLY code on. Looks like it's a January box and not the Feb collab box yet but I LOVE IT!!!!


What day did it say this box would ship on? My 3rd one said Feb 4th but I'm wondering if I'm getting a Jan box since that's so early in the month?


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clarkangelique* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I just subscribed for a 2nd box which I referred myself and it showed that I received 210 points. I edited my orginal profile and wanted to edit my second account except I am unable to log into it. I tried resetting my password but the resetting password email never came. For those of you that got the 210 points for a new sub, are you able to log into your new account?
Try checking your spam/promotion section of your 2nd boxes email.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What day did it say this box would ship on? My 3rd one said Feb 4th but I'm wondering if I'm getting a Jan box since that's so early in the month?
Mine also said it would ship on the 4th and I checked to see if I had a tracking info and I never did. I specifically checked last night too. Today, I can see my tracking info and it looks like mine was shipped on the 29th of January. My app will still not show me my box items though and when I log on my laptop, I still cannot see the contents of my box. I'm sure it will update, but this is really amazing that I got my box 2 days after it was shipped. It usually takes 2 weeks.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my first box of my second sub that I used the US WEEKLY code on. Looks like it's a January box and not the Feb collab box yet but I LOVE IT!!!!


I got the exact same box today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine also said it would ship on the 4th and I checked to see if I had a tracking info and I never did. I specifically checked last night too. Today, I can see my tracking info and it looks like mine was shipped on the 29th of January. My app will still not show me my box items though and when I log on my laptop, I still cannot see the contents of my box. I'm sure it will update, but this is really amazing that I got my box 2 days after it was shipped. It usually takes 2 weeks. 

Hmmm that's what happened to my friend's as well! I live on the west coast so maybe I'll be getting my box as well in the next day or so. This is really odd how they did it this month!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine also said it would ship on the 4th and I checked to see if I had a tracking info and I never did. I specifically checked last night too. Today, I can see my tracking info and it looks like mine was shipped on the 29th of January. My app will still not show me my box items though and when I log on my laptop, I still cannot see the contents of my box. I'm sure it will update, but this is really amazing that I got my box 2 days after it was shipped. It usually takes 2 weeks. 
I (being impatient) actually emailed Birchbox today and their CS was so nice and fast in helping me with this problem! Literally 5 minutes after I emailed them, they emailed back and I was able to see my box contents online and review them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmmm that's what happened to my friend's as well! I live on the west coast so maybe I'll be getting my box as well in the next day or so. This is really odd how they did it this month! 
Yes. I am on the west coast too. I am going to wait a few days and if my box doesn't update online and let me review, I will email them. Ultimately I am soooooo happy with my box contents bc I really wanted the Ruby Wing nail polish and I love Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner but didn't have the leave-in-conditioner yet so YAY!!! Those two products alone and the fact that I didn't get any dupes made a second January box a total win for me. 

I am going to San Diego this weekend for a quick conference and can't wait to throw some of these goodies into my travel bag.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

Ah, the 210 points was WAY too good of a deal to pass up, but I didn't really need a 3rd account... So I opened up a new one &amp; then cancelled my 2nd account. 
And then I took my 200 points from the new account &amp; gifted it to my 1st account, because my anniversary code is still good 'til tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ayryil (Jan 31, 2014)

I was only expecting 100 points but the 200 just really made my day! I am now super happy that I subscribed with a second box...yes I have joined the club. LOL


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 31, 2014)

Does anyone know if it's still working? I still can't figure out how to skip the waitlist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2014)

Signed up late last night - re-activated my second BB I created back in Sept for the Ruffian polish.  Got the 200 points and already converted it to 2 $10 gift cards for my main account!   I checked the confirmation email and it says my shipping date is 2/10, so hopefully I've avoided getting a leftover Jan box and will just get Feb!

Y'all are naughty, naughter temptresses... and I can't wait to see what I get in my 2nd box!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I did the same thing! I'm going to cancel the other 2nd sub i signed up for even though I *just* got my Jan box off of there. I'm feeling adventurous and I might not even fill out a profile!

eta: poo birchbox karma! i cancelled my sub but forgot to do my January reviews. Oopsies. "free box" not gonna hurt my feelings too much.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 31, 2014)

Does anyone know how long it takes to get a welcome discount code after signing up for a new box.  I got one for my first account but didn't have enough points to get anything, and now am waiting for one on my 2nd sub account and would have expected something by now.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 31, 2014)

> Does anyone know if it's still working? I still can't figure out how to skip the waitlist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You need to use your referral link, which is how I skipped the wl for both extra boxes!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
How do you gift points to another account?


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You need to use your referral link, which is how I skipped the wl for both extra boxes!

Thank you!! I finally got it to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you gift points to another account?
you can buy a gift card with you points and "give it" to yourself!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 31, 2014)

Gah, I joined the 3 box club just a minute ago...just for the extra 100 points.  Somebody tell me that's okay?  And the extra points somehow turned into 200 points.  So ladies, whatever the heck is going on...is still going on!


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 31, 2014)

You bad, bad people.   I did cancel my second sub till all the posts with the 210 points came up.  So technically they paid me to get keep my second sub at least for another month.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah, I joined the 3 box club just a minute ago...just for the extra 100 points.  *Somebody tell me that's okay*?  And the extra points somehow turned into 200 points.  So ladies, whatever the heck is going on...is still going on!
It's ok! We're all a little crazy around here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 31, 2014)

so can i cancel my current 2nd sub and them immediately resub with the code?

EDIT:  I can!  Awesome - i'm 200 points richer!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so can i cancel my current 2nd sub and them immediately resub with the code?

EDIT:  I can!  Awesome - i'm 200 points richer!
Wait...so we can cancel our current subs and immediately re-sub with the code and get points??


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so can i cancel my current 2nd sub and them immediately resub with the code?

EDIT:  I can!  Awesome - i'm 200 points richer!
Is it HORRIBLE that I'm wondering if I can cancel the account I just opened and get another 200 points? 

I'm not going to, because I feel like that's reaaaally taking advantage of the glitch but I can't help but be curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm not convinced it's a glitch -- a friend signed up with my referral link last night, but forgot to enter the code.  She e-mailed CS, and they gave her the 200 points.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait...so we can cancel our current subs and immediately re-sub with the code and get points??

I tried it. It worked. I don't feel bad about it considering I hadn't used the code on my main account because I wasn't aware that we'd be able to. Yay for extra points.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Jan 31, 2014)

> Is it HORRIBLE that I'm wondering if I can cancel the account I just opened and get another 200 points?Â  I'm not going to, because I feel like that's reaaaally taking advantage of the glitch but I can't help but be curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Well you can only use promo codes once per account, right? So I think it may not work, unfortunately.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well you can only use promo codes once per account, right? So I think it may not work, unfortunately.
Ohh that's true! Didn't think of that. 

I'm just happy with the 200 points I already got! 




 Just placed an order with my anniversary code and it came out FREE with those points.


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait...so we can cancel our current subs and immediately re-sub with the code and get points??
Yes, yes you can!  tthats what i just did....


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 31, 2014)

just cancelled my main sub (my annual sub ended in december, did monthly for jan) and then resub'd in the same minute using USWEEKLY100. I feel kinda guilty since I just got 450 birchbox points today (2 subs + a referral)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just cancelled my main sub (my annual sub ended in december, did monthly for jan) and then resub'd in the same minute using USWEEKLY100. I feel kinda guilty since I just got 450 birchbox points today (2 subs + a referral)
Stop feeling guilty &amp; buy yourself something pretty!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 31, 2014)

So I just subbed yesterday and am tempted to refer myself for a second box but do I really need it? I would wind up with 460 total points if I got a second sub.... Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just cancelled my main sub (my annual sub ended in december, did monthly for jan) and then resub'd in the same minute using USWEEKLY100. I feel kinda guilty since I just got 450 birchbox points today (2 subs + a referral)
Thats exactly what I did on my main sub. I only got the 100 points on my second sub, but I did get a referral yesterday, so that's 350 points, only 100 of them are ever so slightly sketchy. Honestly I think they would have noticed/stopped it by now if they thought it was that big of a deal. They give away 100 points whenever someone coughs, so I don't think they're too worried about it!


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 31, 2014)

I hope this isn't the case but for everyone cancelling their subscription and resubbing I think that its possible that you may receive a product you've received before.  I remember in the past I cancelled an account and then reactivated later and I received an item I had gotten in a previous Birchbox.  CS told me that because I had cancelled they couldn't do anything for me.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope this isn't the case but for everyone cancelling their subscription and resubbing I think that its possible that you may receive a product you've received before.  I remember in the past I cancelled an account and then reactivated later and I received an item I had gotten in a previous Birchbox.  CS told me that because I had cancelled they couldn't do anything for me.
oh! that's good to know. i don't mind if that happens since I can take my 1300 points and buy myself somethin' pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...unless they send me more beauty protect shampoo and conditioner then i'd be pissed. or that kms hair spray. or anything else hair related that isn't a bobby pin or those headbands.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 31, 2014)

I can't even believe I'm considering signing up for a 3rd subscription! I'm only hesitant because I really don't want to pay $20 for both a Jan box and a February box on that new account. Just $10 would be fine, but $20 breaks my budget. Theoretically, when signing up with the USweekly code, I'd pay $10 today for the January box and then get charged $10 again tomorrow for the Feb collab box? Is that right?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't even believe I'm considering signing up for a 2rd subscription! I'm only hesitant because I really don't want to pay $20 for both a Jan box and a February box on that new account. Theoretically, when signing up with the USweekly code, I'd pay $10 today for the January box and then get charged $10 again tomorrow for the Feb collab box? Is that right? 
I'm not exactly sure if they're still doing that, but either way, you can review the products in your January box to get 50 points, and you'll get 10 for signing up, and 200 for the USWEEKLY100 code, so you'll end up with 260 points before February's box even gets to you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't even believe I'm considering signing up for a 3rd subscription! I'm only hesitant because I really don't want to pay $20 for both a Jan box and a February box on that new account. Just $10 would be fine, but $20 breaks my budget. Theoretically, when signing up with the USweekly code, I'd pay $10 today for the January box and then get charged $10 again tomorrow for the Feb collab box? Is that right? 
I think it's too late for a January box. Usually the cutoff is around the 15th of the month!

Unless they changed something recently...


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh! that's good to know. i don't mind if that happens since I can take my 1300 points and buy myself somethin' pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...unless they send me more beauty protect shampoo and conditioner then i'd be pissed. or that kms hair spray. or anything else hair related that isn't a bobby pin or those headbands.

1300 points, niiiiice I've been sitting on my points for a while because I keep thinking once I spend them some awesome limited edition box is going to pop up.  I just wanted to throw it out there because I can imagine what this thread would look like if everyone started getting repeats and complaining to customer service.  

on another note, does anyone know when MOBILE20 expires?


----------



## jocedun (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not exactly sure if they're still doing that, but either way, you can review the products in your January box to get 50 points, and you'll get 10 for signing up, and 200 for the USWEEKLY100 code, so you'll end up with 260 points before February's box even gets to you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ohhhhhhhh my godddd... it is such a good deal. I might have to risk my perfectly balanced budget for this. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it's too late for a January box. Usually the cutoff is around the 15th of the month!

Unless they changed something recently...

From my understanding, people who signed up with the USWeekly code after the 15th of the month have been receiving January boxes the last few days (mentioned earlier in this thread). It is/was part of the promotion that you receive both Jan and Feb.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohhhhhhhh my godddd... it is such a good deal. I might have to risk my perfectly balanced budget for this. 

From my understanding, people who signed up with the USWeekly code after the 15th of the month have been receiving January boxes the last few days (mentioned earlier in this thread). It is/was part of the promotion that you receive both Jan and Feb. 
And while you're at it, you might as well refer yourself and get another 50 points LOL


----------



## jennm149 (Jan 31, 2014)

So add me to the 3 sub club.  For $30 in points (200 for code, 10 for first month, 50 for referral and at least 40 for reviewing the first month's products on the new sub), it will be worth it, even if I end up getting a January and a February box on the new sub.

I can't cancel and resubscribe either of my current subs, because I have annuals on both.  And a 4th would really be too many ... wouldn't it?


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
1300 points, niiiiice I've been sitting on my points for a while because I keep thinking once I spend them some awesome limited edition box is going to pop up.  I just wanted to throw it out there because I can imagine what this thread would look like if everyone started getting repeats and complaining to customer service.  

on another note, does anyone know when MOBILE20 expires?  
I used it on the 25th.

It was the first time it worked for me, when people first started discussing it, I attempted and it would not allow me to use it...I don't actually have the app, as I have an Android phone. But some people said they could use it online...Anyways. 

To answer your question, as of January 25, I was able to use the code on the computer.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 31, 2014)

All these people unsubbing and resubbing  and such makes my head hurt. I think I'm just going to keep my one sub, even though I only got 110 points with the code.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All these people unsubbing and resubbing  and such makes my head hurt. I think I'm just going to keep my one sub, even though I only got 110 points with the code.
When did you use the code?


----------



## gemstone (Jan 31, 2014)

Be warned: if you unsubscribe and then resin scribe, your box might be late. I have re subscribed from my second account twice in the past and each time my box shipped after the 10th and my box contents didn't update until several days later.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When did you use the code?
A day or two before everyone said they got the 200 points


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so can i cancel my current 2nd sub and them immediately resub with the code?

EDIT:  I can!  Awesome - i'm 200 points richer!
Did you still get to keep any of the points you already had accumulated?


----------



## disconik (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Spoiler



Smashbox Gull Exposure Mascara Paula's Choise Antioxidant Serum Ayres Bar Soap Benefit It's Potent! Eye Cream Sarah Protempa Half-Up Whish Body Butter Strivectin Retinol Night Treatment Ruby Wings Polish Reviver Clothing Refresher Swipes 100% Pure Mascara Harvey Prince Hello Beauty Protector Protect and Oil Cynthia Rowley Liquid Liner Eyeko Skinny Liner Dr. Brandt No More Pores Bain De Terre Passion Flower Color Preserving Shampoo Bain De Terre Passion Flower Color Preserving Conditioner Coastal Scents Revealed Pallette Serge Normant Dry Conditioner Caudalie Instant Foaming Face Cleanser Toni &amp; Guy Nourish Shampoo for Dry Hair Toni &amp; Guy Nourish Conditioner for Dry Hair Skin &amp; Co Truffle Anti-Aging Serum Juara Candlenut Body Creme Ahmad Tea Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture scent Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue


 

Here are the latest products added to boxes.  They're up to 58 variations now. Putting into a spoiler as before in consideration of space. 



Spoiler



W3LL People Universalist MultiUse Color Stick Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapy Camille Beckman Body Butter Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face Benefit Fake Up StriVectin AR Retinol Eye Treatment StriVectin AR Day Treatment w/ Broad Spectrum SPF 30 uniqONE All-in-One Hair Treatment Nelson J Argan Oil Non-Foaming Shampoo



The W3LL People Universalist MultiUse Color Stick looks to be an all-natural, organic, non-crappy version of the Be...A Bombshell One Stick some of us got in our ipsy bags a couple of months ago.  The colors look nice and I think more in tune to something people would use as lip color/cheek tint or eye color/highlighter.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Here are the latest products added to boxes.  They're up to 58 variations now. Putting into a spoiler as before in consideration of space. 



Spoiler



W3LL People Universalist MultiUse Color Stick Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapy Camille Beckman Body Butter Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face Benefit Fake Up StriVectin AR Retinol Eye Treatment StriVectin AR Day Treatment w/ Broad Spectrum SPF 30 uniqONE All-in-One Hair Treatment Nelson J Argan Oil Non-Foaming Shampoo



The W3LL People Universalist MultiUse Color Stick looks to be an all-natural, organic, non-crappy version of the Be...A Bombshell One Stick some of us got in our ipsy bags a couple of months ago.  The colors look nice and I think more in tune to something people would use as lip color/cheek tint or eye color/highlighter.
You are awesome!!

You enablers got me, I referred myself for a 2nd box and 200 pts as well.  Looks like an awesome month so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik (Jan 31, 2014)

I used my USWeekly code on the 22nd and only got the 100 points.  and like a dingbat i didn't think to refer myself.  Oh well.  I'm considering emailing them and saying that multiple people have said they've gotten 200 points and see what's up with that and if i can get the extra points.

 Also, can someone tell me where the gift code option is?  I'm going to cancel my 2nd sub after I get the feb box and review everything and want to gift the points to my main sub before I do.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Also, can someone tell me where the gift code option is?  I'm going to cancel my 2nd sub after I get the feb box and review everything and want to gift the points to my main sub before I do.
Just select "gift" on the menu, which is next to "box" and choose gift card.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my first box of my second sub that I used the US WEEKLY code on. Looks like it's a January box and not the Feb collab box yet but I LOVE IT!!!!


This is the exact same box I got today, for my second new sub.

It seems like they had a few boxes left over and those are the 2 or 3 they are mailing out. At least that's what it looks like on Instagram!

Also, just unsubbed and resubbed to my main account and I only got 100 points, and I didn't get the refferal points instantly like I did when I bought my 2nd sub


----------



## mariahk83 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you still get to keep any of the points you already had accumulated? 

yes- all of my other points stayed intact


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 31, 2014)

> So add me to the 3 sub club.Â  For $30 in points (200 for code, 10 for first month, 50 for referral andÂ at least 40 for reviewing the first month's products on the new sub), it will be worth it, even if I end up getting a January and a February box on the new sub. I can't cancel and resubscribe either of my current subs, because I have annuals on both.Â  And a 4th would really be too many ... wouldn't it?


 This is precisely my dilemma!


----------



## cari12 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So add me to the 3 sub club.  For $30 in points (200 for code, 10 for first month, 50 for referral and at least 40 for reviewing the first month's products on the new sub), it will be worth it, even if I end up getting a January and a February box on the new sub.

I can't cancel and resubscribe either of my current subs, because I have annuals on both.  And a 4th would really be too many ... wouldn't it?

This is precisely my dilemma! 
*cough cough* Imayhavesignedupfora4thsub *cough*


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmmm that's what happened to my friend's as well! I live on the west coast so maybe I'll be getting my box as well in the next day or so. This is really odd how they did it this month! 
Yes. I am on the west coast too. I am going to wait a few days and if my box doesn't update online and let me review, I will email them. Ultimately I am soooooo happy with my box contents bc I really wanted the Ruby Wing nail polish and I love Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner but didn't have the leave-in-conditioner yet so YAY!!! Those two products alone and the fact that I didn't get any dupes made a second January box a total win for me. 

I am going to San Diego this weekend for a quick conference and can't wait to throw some of these goodies into my travel bag. 

The San Diego Swap is organizing a get together, I think sometime in March if you're going to be in town you should come!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hazeleyes (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So add me to the 3 sub club.  For $30 in points (200 for code, 10 for first month, 50 for referral and at least 40 for reviewing the first month's products on the new sub), it will be worth it, even if I end up getting a January and a February box on the new sub.

I can't cancel and resubscribe either of my current subs, because I have annuals on both.  And a 4th would really be too many ... wouldn't it?

This is precisely my dilemma! 
*cough cough* Imayhavesignedupfora4thsub *cough*

Lol I joined this 4th box club last night, I'm cray cray!


----------



## Tabasc (Jan 31, 2014)

If my second subscription is a gift I gifted myself, can I get the hundred points? It's not an account that I 'subscribed' with. The gift ran out with the January box. Also, I sent in the refund request for the women's health magazine. They sent me the magazine anyway, I called them and they said they would cancel and send me a refund, but I never got a refund. I feel kind of bad pushing the issue since it was free to begin with, but do you think there is something I should do?


----------



## jocedun (Jan 31, 2014)

> If my second subscription is a gift I gifted myself, can I get the hundred points? It's not an account that I 'subscribed' with. The gift ran out with the January box. Also, I sent in the refund request for the women's health magazine. They sent me the magazine anyway, I called them and they said they would cancel and send me a refund, but I never got a refund. I feel kind of bad pushing the issue since it was free to begin with, but do you think there is something I should do?


 How did you send in the refund request? I really want to do it myself but haven't figured out exactly how.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 31, 2014)

> Here are the latest products added to boxes. Â They're up to 58 variations now. Putting into a spoiler as before in consideration of space.Â





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



TheÂ W3LL People Universalist MultiUse Color Stick looks to be an all-natural, organic, non-crappy version of the Be...A Bombshell One Stick some of us got in our ipsy bags a couple of months ago. Â The colors look nice and I think more in tune to something people would use as lip color/cheek tint or eye color/highlighter. I want the color stick thing!!!


----------



## feisty1 (Jan 31, 2014)

So I received my first box (Jan) and I hope someone can help me. My box doesn't yet show up under purchased boxes so does this mean I can't review it for points? Or can I just select the list of all Jan items and review only the ones I received for points? Sorry this is a new sub for me lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

I got my 2nd January box today. (Posting it in February because well dang, it's almost February) Not too thrilled with this one. Already have the full-size revealed palette, been told that the shampoo/conditioner is not that great although I might like it. Excited for the deodorant wipe thing (didn't realize it was reusable!) and I've heard good stuff about the lip balm, so not too bad.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*cough cough* Imayhavesignedupfora4thsub *cough*
I might've done a 5th, I can't even remember with all the points/giftcard/gift subs.


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I might've done a 5th, I can't even remember with all the points/giftcard/gift subs.  
I love this group! You people are just as cray cray/ amazing as me and it cracks me up.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Random Question about Birchbox Points*

Does anyone actually get point expiration notification emails? I recently had about 250 points expire and had no notification! Birchbox was really nice and gave me them back since their notification system glitched, but even though they say I'm subscribed for expiration notifications I definitely didn't receive them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just curious if it was just me or a system wide issue. Thanks!


----------



## ViciousT (Jan 31, 2014)

Sadly we're beyond broke and BB had to be canceled today  :/   I was SO EXCITED this month too


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ViciousT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sadly we're beyond broke and BB had to be canceled today  :/   I was SO EXCITED this month too   








 You aren't alone. I know how you feel.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 31, 2014)

> I got my 2nd January box today. (Posting it in February because well dang, it's almost February) Not too thrilled with this one. Already have the full-size revealed palette, been told that the shampoo/conditioner is not that great although I might like it. Excited for the deodorant wipe thing (didn't realize it was reusable!) and I've heard good stuff about the lip balm, so not too bad.


 I,didn't get the revealed palette and would have loved to try it! They really don't look at my profile at all when choosing the products for my box! I have really been disappointed in my boxes since starting BB and have changed my profile every month trying to get the things I like and I always get the junk or shampoo or conditioner when I don't want. They send me every vial of perfume they can even though I have don't send me. . . . I also have don't send me hair products. It's like they are trying to rub it in my face, oh well! I'll live! but really thinking of canceling my box and keeping my husbands as he just loves what he gets, always, of which I am so glad!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I,didn't get the revealed palette and would have loved to try it! They really don't look at my profile at all when choosing the products for my box! I have really been disappointed in my boxes since starting BB and have changed my profile every month trying to get the things I like and I always get the junk or shampoo or conditioner when I don't want. They send me every vial of perfume they can even though I have don't send me. . . . I also have don't send me hair products. It's like they are trying to rub it in my face, oh well! I'll live! but really thinking of canceling my box and keeping my husbands as he just loves what he gets, always, of which I am so glad!
You should contact them about it! I e-mailed them recently about constantly getting teas and nail polishes when I did not check them off and have given them bad reviews. They took a look at my profile questions and told me how to better answer the questions to get more of the things that I want. I'm not expecting much, but I'm hoping that February will be better than the past few months. They might be able to help you out too so you're getting less shampoo and perfume!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 31, 2014)

> You should contact them about it! I e-mailed them recently about constantly getting teas and nail polishes when I did not check them off and have given them bad reviews. They took a look at my profile questions and told me how to better answer the questions to get more of the things that I want. I'm not expecting much, but I'm hoping that February will be better than the past few months. They might be able to help you out too so you're getting less shampoo and perfume!


 I have contacted them, several times as a matter of fact! We've gone through my profile several times, they say they write notes, but I don't think so. They just don't care and it is so, so frustrating for me as I throw out a good bit of stuff I get from there! What a waste. And no one that is close to me cares for any of the samples. My family is allergic to a lot of perfumes and so won't wear anything with fragrance. Very, very, very frustrating!!! I am going to see if February improves and if it doesn't I will cancel my part of my husbands and mine sub.! Thanks thou for your encouragement MissJexie!


----------



## gemstone (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I,didn't get the revealed palette and would have loved to try it! They really don't look at my profile at all when choosing the products for my box! I have really been disappointed in my boxes since starting BB and have changed my profile every month trying to get the things I like and I always get the junk or shampoo or conditioner when I don't want. They send me every vial of perfume they can even though I have don't send me. . . . I also have don't send me hair products. It's like they are trying to rub it in my face, oh well! I'll live! but really thinking of canceling my box and keeping my husbands as he just loves what he gets, always, of which I am so glad!
1.  you can't just opt out of getting a product.  There is no option to tell them not send you something, beyond the "no more than 6 perfumes a year: thing

2.  From ladies contacting BB about it in the past, we know that it takes a few months for changing your profile to take effect.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 31, 2014)

> 1. Â you can't just opt out of getting a product. Â There is no option to tell them not send you something, beyond the "no more than 6 perfumes a year: thing 2. Â From ladies contacting BB about it in the past, we know that it takes a few months for changing your profile to take effect.Â


 As far as the shampoos and conditioner goes I did put on there that the last thing I need is hair products! The CS lady put it in. And it's been at least 6-9 months since then!!!!


----------



## gemstone (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


As far as the shampoos and conditioner goes I did put on there that the last thing I need is hair products! The CS lady put it in. And it's been at least 6-9 months since then!!!!
The only even similar options are: "too short for a pony tail" and "Always let it air dry-why mess with nature?" which hoepfully decreases your chance of getting product, but will not opt you out of shampoo/conditioner as short hair, low maintenance folk still wash their hair.  BB is based on an algorithm- you can't just put notes in because it is not a person who is picking the box- it's a computer program.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


As far as the shampoos and conditioner goes I did put on there that the last thing I need is hair products! The CS lady put it in. And it's been at least 6-9 months since then!!!!
I also want to add- I think you will probably get less shampoo/conditioner if you actually select a hair type.  If you look at the box variations, it is very rare to get a hair product free box.  I have subbed to BB for 23 months and have gotten a hair product almost every month, BUT I have my hair marked as curly and have only got shampoo or conditioner 4 times.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also want to add- I think you will probably get less shampoo/conditioner if you actually select a hair type.  If you look at the box variations, it is very rare to get a hair product free box.  I have subbed to BB for 23 months and have gotten a hair product almost every month, BUT I have my hair marked as curly and have only got shampoo or conditioner 4 times.
I have my hair marked as curly as well but I've received shampoo/conditioner twice out of 5 boxes. I'm pretty open to samples though so whatever I don't use I trade or give away to friends.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have contacted them, several times as a matter of fact! We've gone through my profile several times, they say they write notes, but I don't think so. They just don't care and it is so, so frustrating for me as I throw out a good bit of stuff I get from there! What a waste. And no one that is close to me cares for any of the samples. My family is allergic to a lot of perfumes and so won't wear anything with fragrance. Very, very, very frustrating!!! I am going to see if February improves and if it doesn't I will cancel my part of my husbands and mine sub.! Thanks thou for your encouragement MissJexie!
Aww that's too bad that it's not working for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have you thought about setting up a trade thread here on MUT? That's how I get rid of anything that I can't use and get the stuff I want! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 31, 2014)

> *Random Question about Birchbox Points* Does anyone actually get point expiration notification emails?Â I recently had about 250 points expire and had no notification! Birchbox was really nice and gave me them back since their notification system glitched, but even though they say I'm subscribed for expiration notifications I definitely didn't receive them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just curious if it was just me or a system wide issue. Thanks!


 They don't send them anymore. I specifically asked why I wasn't getting the notices a few months ago, and I was told that they no longer send them out even though that's listed as an option. I've lost a ton of points because of this, and they would only do a one-time restoration.


----------



## CheekyQ (Jan 31, 2014)

I guess the 200 points isn't working anymore. I tried to do it for my sister and it only gave her 100pts. boo!


----------



## feemia (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I guess the 200 points isn't working anymore. I tried to do it for my sister and it only gave her 100pts. boo!


Same here. I signed up for a second sub this afternoon and I only got 100 points.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I guess the 200 points isn't working anymore. I tried to do it for my sister and it only gave her 100pts. boo!



Same here. I signed up for a second sub this afternoon and I only got 100 points. Well, someone did say they were going to contact BB to see if they could get the extra 100 they didn't get, so that might have clued them in if it was a glitch.  I guess this will prevent me for going for a 3rd sub.  I only got 100 when I signed up.


----------



## disconik (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, someone did say they were going to contact BB to see if they could get the extra 100 they didn't get, so that might have clued them in if it was a glitch.  I guess this will prevent me for going for a 3rd sub.  I only got 100 when I signed up. 
That was me and I hadn't had a chance to email them so I think they caught it on their own.  No point in going to complain about it now.  Congrats to the lucky folks that got double the points!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol I joined this 4th box club last night, I'm cray cray!
I just subbed for my 4th box too, but I only got 100 points, not 200 like some. I'm ok with it...It's essentially free and I will cancel after this month anyway.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 31, 2014)

Glad I signed up last night and then promptly gifted my main account $20 in gift cards. Bummer that they caught it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Glad I signed up last night and then promptly gifted my main account $20 in gift cards. Bummer that they caught it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I just did that incase they decide to take points away from the people who got it. Although I honestly don't think they would do that.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 31, 2014)

I got a January box yesterday (I signed up on like the 21st) FWIW. I didn't use or know about the US Weekly code xD


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 31, 2014)

I got the January box today and I am so in love with it! I am looking forward to the next months with them If this keeps up I'll never cancel!!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 31, 2014)

Welp I just made myself look like a giddy goat on Birchbox. Ladies, NEVER drink and write reviews! You will write reviews for the wrong things!




I thought I was writing the review for the deodarant wipes. Instead I wrote a review for nail polish haha


----------



## jocedun (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welp I just made myself look like a giddy goat on Birchbox. Ladies, NEVER drink and write reviews! You will write reviews for the wrong things!



I thought I was writing the review for the deodarant wipes. Instead I wrote a review for nail polish haha
I have totally done this (sober)! I wrote a review for shampoo on a BB cream page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Woops!


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 31, 2014)

> I guess the 200 points isn't working anymore. I tried to do it for my sister and it only gave her 100pts. boo!


 When I tried it, I only got the 100 points as well. Sent a message to CS on the off chance that they would honor it anyway, and they did. The rep said it was a glitch and had since been fixed.


----------



## KNT101184 (Jan 31, 2014)

For those that have gifted multiple $10 gift cards to their main account- can you use more than one gift card in a transaction when you use it on your main account?  Or is it limited like the promo codes?


----------



## Donna529 (Jan 31, 2014)

> For those that have gifted multiple $10 gift cards to their main account- can you use more than one gift card in a transaction when you use it on your main account? Â Or is it limited like the promo codes?


 I used 3 10 dollar ones this morning on my order.


----------



## CheekyQ (Jan 31, 2014)

> When I tried it, I only got the 100 points as well. Sent a message to CS on the off chance that they would honor it anyway, and they did. The rep said it was a glitch and had since been fixed.


 Best customer service ever. I'm glad they honored it. I think I'll just let it go, though. My sister was still happy with the extra 100 anyway. Haha, she's not as cray cray and obsessed as I am though.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those that have gifted multiple $10 gift cards to their main account- can you use more than one gift card in a transaction when you use it on your main account?  Or is it limited like the promo codes?
I used 3 10 dollar ones this morning on my order. I've used 2, 10 dollar ones just recently.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm s impressed with the CS pallette! I have a few pallettes and that's enough for me, but part of me wants the full size! I really can't believe the quality and how gorgeous the colors are.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm s impressed with the CS pallette! I have a few pallettes and that's enough for me, but part of me wants the full size! I really can't believe the quality and how gorgeous the colors are.
I recently did a review on the Revealed palette and compared it to Naked and Naked 2 and honestly in the photos of the swatches it's hard to tell the difference. They're very close in pigmentation and lasting power. I have all the Naked palettes but I got Revealed as a gift and I love it and use it just as much!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's the swatches:

first photo is Naked palette compared to Revealed. (Naked palette is swatched on top, Revealed is on the bottom)






This is Naked 2 swatched on top, Revealed on bottom:






One shade didn't have a dupe in the Revealed palette.

Overall though, there isn't a big enough difference to really tell when they're applied to the eye. I think UD's shadows are a bit softer and ever so slightly more pigmented but Revealed is definitely worth the price if you need a good stock of neutrals!


----------



## Kristen121 (Feb 1, 2014)

> On the Victoria's Secret topic FYI, I always read through my spam before I delete it, sometimes actually relevant emails end up in there.Â  Well, if everything in there was true, I would have gotten $100 in gift cards available for me from VS. Of course, I also would have a million ways to enlarge my penis, and many, many single females around wanting casual sex...(Yes, I'm a heterosexual female) &amp; don't even get me started on the Senior, Christian, or Black dating sites I get emails from...none of the above apply to me.


 I get all of the above plus lots of e-mail about how to become a certified nursing assistant.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 1, 2014)

Just joining this convo.. Is the 100 point bonus still going on for new subs?


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Feb 1, 2014)

> > *Random Question about Birchbox Points* Does anyone actually get point expiration notification emails?Â I recently had about 250 points expire and had no notification! Birchbox was really nice and gave me them back since their notification system glitched, but even though they say I'm subscribed for expiration notifications I definitely didn't receive them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just curious if it was just me or a system wide issue. Thanks!
> 
> 
> They don't send them anymore. I specifically asked why I wasn't getting the notices a few months ago, and I was told that they no longer send them out even though that's listed as an option. I've lost a ton of points because of this, and they would only do a one-time restoration.


 That's straight up not fair. That stinks that you lost your points! Why would they have it as an option if they don't do it? Also I spoke with two different CS people and both of them told me it was a glitch. I basically asked for my points back the first time I called, but the second time I just wanted to see why I wasn't getting the emails and she gave them back to me without me expecting her to. The first time the woman even said to me that in her system it says I got the email notification and it must have gone to spam, but I check and clear out my spam a few times a month and would have known!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 1, 2014)

> Just joining this convo.. Is the 100 point bonus still going on for new subs?


 It was working late last night. If it is not valid anymore, it should show you when you hit apply.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just joining this convo.. Is the 100 point bonus still going on for new subs?
Yes, I just did my *cough*fourth*cough* sub a couple minutes ago and got 100pts.


----------



## natashaia (Feb 1, 2014)

I can't believe it is February already!


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anyone have a billing error on their account? There's absolutely no reason for there to be one on mine and now I'm concerned.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have a billing error on their account? There's absolutely no reason for there to be one on mine and now I'm concerned.
I did! So weird. My card doesn't expire until April. But I just re-entered the exact same information I had in there before and it went through.


----------



## dawn767 (Feb 1, 2014)

@goldenmeans @allistra44 Mine did that too! I don't know what was up with that, but I hope it doesn't affect anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have a billing error on their account? There's absolutely no reason for there to be one on mine and now I'm concerned.


Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did! So weird. My card doesn't expire until April. But I just re-entered the exact same information I had in there before and it went through.

I did too! I also found that strange. My card doesn't expire until 2016 and it was just used for my husband's sub a couple weeks ago. I did the same and re-entered the same info. Now I'm a little worried too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Feb 1, 2014)

Two of mine did! Thanks for saying something -- I hope it wasn't "error! there are three accounts charged to the same card we caught you!" I doubt it, otherwise mom's couldn't pay for their daughter's subscriptions, etc. It seems fixed??


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not alone! I don't think it has anything to do with multiple accounts, b/c only have one that's active.


----------



## greenmtx (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have a billing error on their account? There's absolutely no reason for there to be one on mine and now I'm concerned.
Yep this happened to me as well!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 1, 2014)

I had a billing error too, which is unlikely as I got an updated card and specifically updated my Birchbox account so this would not happen....seems like everyone got a billing error? I know last time I got a billing error my box shipped later... ugh.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 1, 2014)

I got the billing error, too, and I only have one account. Seems like there might be a glitch on their site or their database.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 1, 2014)

I got the billing error and I re submitted my info. But now I'm paranoid. What if this is another one of those Target-Black Friday scams where hackers get all of our information?!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Two of mine did! Thanks for saying something -- I hope it wasn't "error! there are three accounts charged to the same card we caught you!"

I doubt it, otherwise mom's couldn't pay for their daughter's subscriptions, etc.

It seems fixed??
Ha, that "error" was my first thought too! My main account had the message on it, but the one I just subbed with for the points didn't.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the billing error and I re submitted my info. But now I'm paranoid. What if this is another one of those Target-Black Friday scams where hackers get all of our information?!

That's my concern too :/


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

Ooops I posted on the wrong thread and can't figure out how to delete.


----------



## dawn767 (Feb 1, 2014)

So I got my January box in the mail yesterday. I'm a new subscriber. I'm trying to find where to review my products in order to get the points. I went to the place where my January box info is supposed to be and it just says "You're first box will be shipping soon." I already got my shipping info and my box already came in the mail. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I even got an email that linked to my January box supposedly, but it just went to the shop.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my January box in the mail yesterday. I'm a new subscriber. I'm trying to find where to review my products in order to get the points. I went to the place where my January box info is supposed to be and it just says "You're first box will be shipping soon." I already got my shipping info and my box already came in the mail. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I even got an email that linked to my January box supposedly, but it just went to the shop.

It probably just hasn't updated to Birchbox that it arrived. Although, I would still think it should show the contents of your box?

What do you see when you go to this link: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1 ?


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's my concern too :/
Did you get an email saying there was an error?  As long as you went to birch box site by typing it in on your own vs clicking a link in an email you should be fine, but I would contact them Monday to be sure.  This whole Target fiasco has been a PITA for me.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm crushing hard on box #45. But now, I'm a bit worried about payment going through, credit card #'s getting stolen, etc.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 1, 2014)

> Did you get an email saying there was an error? Â As long as you went to birch box site by typing it in on your own vs clicking a link in an email you should be fine, but I would contact them Monday to be sure. Â This whole Target fiasco has been a PITA for me. Â


 I did not get an email. I just happened to go to my account on the website and saw the error message. That makes me feel a tad better!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 1, 2014)

> So I got my January box in the mail yesterday. I'm a new subscriber. I'm trying to find where to review my products in order to get the points. I went to the place where my January box info is supposed to be and it just says "You're first box will be shipping soon." I already got my shipping info and my box already came in the mail. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I even got an email that linked to my January box supposedly, but it just went to the shop.


 Same thing happened with my first box. Just e-mail them and ask them to update your box contents so that you can do your reviews. They are normally pretty quick about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Welcome to BB!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my January box in the mail yesterday. I'm a new subscriber. I'm trying to find where to review my products in order to get the points. I went to the place where my January box info is supposed to be and it just says "You're first box will be shipping soon." I already got my shipping info and my box already came in the mail. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I even got an email that linked to my January box supposedly, but it just went to the shop.
As some others said, it will update soon, I think! They sent out January boxes much later than they usually do, so they're site timing is a little off, I think. I signed up for a second subscription and my second sub is saying the same thing. I'm going to shoot BB an e-mail and ask them to fix it so I can do my reviews.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 1, 2014)

Damn it didn't get the email but on the site I had the billing error! I avoided the magazine promo code to not have my box delayed and then this happens lol...grr. I just entered the same exact info as before and error gone...


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 1, 2014)

Could somebody please post a link to one of the February box variations? I think it was posted earlier in the thread but after several minutes of scrolling I couldn't find it...I went to the BB website to view my january box and changed january to february in the url but that didn't work either. Thanks!


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Could somebody please post a link to one of the February box variations? I think it was posted earlier in the thread but after several minutes of scrolling I couldn't find it...I went to the BB website to view my january box and changed january to february in the url but that didn't work either. Thanks!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb1


----------



## kira685 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my January box in the mail yesterday. I'm a new subscriber. I'm trying to find where to review my products in order to get the points. I went to the place where my January box info is supposed to be and it just says "You're first box will be shipping soon." I already got my shipping info and my box already came in the mail. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I even got an email that linked to my January box supposedly, but it just went to the shop.
Email them. I waited when this happened to me, and it never updated. I actually had to email them twice, because it still didn't update after the first time they said it would.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok, since so many of you have gotten the error I checked my account and the error is there as well. I am going to contact BB before I resubmit information and will keep you posted.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 1, 2014)

I had the error too. Just resubmitted my info and it appears to have gone through? Weird...


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, since so many of you have gotten the error I checked my account and the error is there as well. I am going to contact BB before I resubmit information and will keep you posted.
Thanks--I'm uneasy about updating mine, had the error as well.

You know it's funny, I'm finally doing my reviews on my January box and realizing how much I disliked every product--I had actually been excited to try a lot of it.  My preconceived notions are so often wrong when it comes to Birchbox, in both positive and negative ways.  I think it might be why I stick with it, it truly is a sampling service.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 1, 2014)

I just checked my account and I also have the billing error. What's funny is that I got a new card and just updated my info last night. It was fine at the time...


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, since so many of you have gotten the error I checked my account and the error is there as well. I am going to contact BB before I resubmit information and will keep you posted.
That's what I did this morning, too. I'd rather have confirmation from them that everything is completely secure.

For the people who have billing errors, is the month your card expires February? Mine is.


----------



## splash79 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hmm, I just checked and also have a billing error.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what I did this morning, too. I'd rather have confirmation from them that everything is completely secure.

For the people who have billing errors, is the month your card expires February? Mine is.
Nope--Mine is good for another year and a half.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 1, 2014)

I shouldn't have a billing error because I'm still on a year subscription, but I noticed my tracking header hasn't switched from January to February yet, but I don't usually pay attention to when those switch over so it might be normally later.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Had a billing error with one account but not the other and it's the same card for both. It worries me also because that just had the point glitch and now this. I hope nobody hacked their system!


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 1, 2014)

I had the error and my card is good until 2015.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 1, 2014)

*sigh*  I just got a new credit card in the mail for yet another potential fraud event alert.  This is my fifth or sixth card on two completely unrelated accounts in about a year due to this crap!  I think this one is related to the $9.84 scam that just popped up a week and a half ago or so, which is believed to be completely unrelated to the Target/Neiman Marcus/Michael's fraud events.  On the up side, my Birchbox is annual, and it doesn't renew until next month or the month after.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2014)

I had an error on one account and not another. What the heck is going on? I used the same card on both accounts! LOL


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 1, 2014)

I had an error on my second sub (which is on a month-to-month basis) but no problems with my main account (which is on an annual sub that ends in January 2015). I used a different credit card for each account and neither of them are close to expiring, so... I don't really know what's going on with Birchbox. Hopefully it's nothing serious...


----------



## lsarao (Feb 1, 2014)

Boxes are semi-populated up to #58 now! My fingers are crossed for

Benefit It's Potent! Eye Cream
I've been dying to try it!


----------



## Miche (Feb 1, 2014)

I got the error and my card is good until 2016 and it is the same card I have been using.  I resubmitted the info and it seems to be fine but I hope if its some kind of system glitch they get it figured out.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 1, 2014)

No errors on any of my accounts, but only my 1st and 4th have a payment on them, the 2nd and 3rd are gift subs and the 4th I just set up this week. I'll keep an eye on them though, we just had our CC # stolen and are waiting on the new cards to come in anyway so I'm not too worried about my main account - if anyone stole that number they'd be disappointed, it's already shut off ;-)


----------



## cari12 (Feb 1, 2014)

Also I wouldn't be too worried, it's possible that they do behind the scenes IT type stuff over the weekends which can cause glitches - especially right before they're getting ready to switch accounts over for February and such. I'm sure they'll clear it up Monday!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 1, 2014)

I had the error message on my account pop up yet I have a pending charge on my account which suggests to me there is not issue with the cards, just a glitch on Birchbox end.

I'm going to wait to re enter my info until someone hears back from Birchbox about what is going on here.


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 1, 2014)

This is going to be my last month with 2 boxes for a while (or at least until they have another good promo 




) so I'm hoping I don't get a bunch of dupes. Most of the boxes look pretty good so far, but items on my wish list for this month include:

beauty protector oil

Cynthia Rowley eyeliner

W3LL people color stick

benefit fake up

Dr. Brandt pores no more

Baine de Terre shampoo/conditioner

Strivectin retinol treatment

Serge Normant dry conditioner

Caudalie anything

Why is it that some boxes say "my current box" but others say "February 2014"? The first time I saw "my current box" I got all excited thinking it was going to be the box I get on that account, but then it said that for like 5 other boxes too.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 1, 2014)

I am getting 3 boxes this month, and I really hope I don't get the Beauty Protector oil. I am probably the only person alive who can't stand how it smells. When I got the spray, shampoo, and conditioner, I had to quarantine it far away from me and my stuff. I bet I will end up with 3 of the oils.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting 3 boxes this month, and I really hope I don't get the Beauty Protector oil. I am probably the only person alive who can't stand how it smells. When I got the spray, shampoo, and conditioner, I had to quarantine it far away from me and my stuff. I bet I will end up with 3 of the oils. 




LOL I just recently received my very first Beauty Protector product (the Protect and Detangle)... and haha I don't like the smell at all. I was expecting it to smell amazing based on all the reviews. But unfortunately, the scent is not for me. XD I'm definitely hoping that I don't get the Beauty Protector Oil either. I am getting two boxes though, so it's highly possible seeing as how so many of the box variations include it this month.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 1, 2014)

I feel like the shampoo and conditioner smell super intense!



> I am getting 3 boxes this month, and I really hope I don't get the Beauty Protector oil. I am probably the only person alive who can't stand how it smells. When I got the spray, shampoo, and conditioner, I had to quarantine it far away from me and my stuff. I bet I will end up with 3 of the oils.Â :icon_eek:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like the shampoo and conditioner smell super intense!

Agreed. I think the spray is just fine but the shampoo and conditioner were too much.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 1, 2014)

I thought the opposite! I think the spray is way stronger than the shampoo and conditioner. I don't notice the scent as much with the latter.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL I just recently received my very first Beauty Protector product (the Protect and Detangle)... and haha I don't like the smell at all. I was expecting it to smell amazing based on all the reviews. But unfortunately, the scent is not for me. XD I'm definitely hoping that I don't get the Beauty Protector Oil either. I am getting two boxes though, so it's highly possible seeing as how so many of the box variations include it this month. 

You're definitely not alone



! I'm one of those crazy people who isn't into smelling like food (the gourmand scent trend needs to eventually simmer right?!) So I was relieved when none of the BP products impressed me no cotton candy hair for me, I would have been conflicted!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 2, 2014)

so, as it is now February, would it be too late for me to change my profile any?

I ask because I'm noticing the "Half up" item in some boxes...my hair is razored short in the back, so I was like "Oh, I probably won't get that." But then I realize I probably haven't touched my profile since I first signed up like two years ago, (I haven't been a subscriber for most of the last year) and my hair was actually long then.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 2, 2014)

Thoughts so far, based on what's been uploaded:

I don't want any of the hair products. I already own more than I will ever get through (oil, shampoo, conditioner, and treatments), and I typically dye my hair once a month, cut it once a month, and my daily routine is shampoo-condition-dry. Sometimes I use heat protectant, sometimes not. I only have so much hair anyways (assymetrical bob)

BUT I'd be willing to try the Beauty Protector oil. I've never tried any of their products,but they seem to get good reviews

Harvey Prince, I would not be jumping up and down, but I wouldn't be sad. I like some of his perfume. Can't remember if I've gotten this one before.

Mascara-no thank you.

Body butter-ehh. I would definitely use the Whish, just because I've heard good things.

Ruby Wing-Yes please! I haven't subscribed the entire time they've had this brand, even though I have a ridiculous amount of nail polish, I really want to try this!

Color Club-maybe. I just reduced/reorganized my collection, I feel like it would probably be too similiar to a preexisting shade (I own a lot of glitter.) I did just get this beautiful dark blue shimmery one from them that I love though!

W3LL people-It would definitely get used. I love the idea of having more natural stuff in my collection. It's just, I already have a whole (Glossybox) box full of blush/highlighters.

Tea-No thanks! but I know someone has to get it..

Cynthia Rowley-I reallllly want that eyeshadow palette, but I bought Naked 3 and I know that I don't need both. I want to try SOMETHING from her, I really do, but black eyeliner just isn't going to cut it. I probably have three at the moment. &amp; I don't even normally wear black! 

Bar soap?! yawn.

Paula's Choice Serum-got this from some other sub and haven't even tried it yet. Lots of serums lately. &amp; I try to care about anti-aging stuff, but I'm 22! (same goes for the "Truffle serum," I have too many to use up!)

Reviver Dry deodorant swipe-would get used at some point, but very unexciting. Like the time I got the "fashion tape" in my BB that has yet to be used, to this day.

CS Revealed palette-I'd take it. Good travel size. I want the full size, but again, probably have something just like it.

Anything Caudalie-I'll take it. I've used the cleansing water before and it was just ok. It did a good job of removing makeup, but so do almost any wipes (I like Simple &amp; Yes to...) I would like to try the foaming cleanser. That seems to be a new trend, I'd compare it to others I've recently tried.

Dr Brandt-sounds interesting. I've never noticed any difference in products that claim to reduce pores, in the past.

Dry conditioner-I only heard of this a few days ago, in one of the BB posts. I'd definitely try, I've only recently managed to find dry shampoos that actually make my hair look decent. AKA not a hot oily mess only 24 hours after washing.

All the Benefit products-yep, they'll get used. They don't super excite me, but I love Benefit.

Please no Coola tinted moisturizer...I am VERY pale. I got this in a trade once, it ended up exploding or something in travel, but it was sooo far off from my skin color.

Strivectin-yeah, that would probably be put up on Ebay, just because it seems to be a big ticket item. and I'm 22. and I have more skin care products than I know what to do with.
Oh, and on the topic of Whish...I did receive a small jar of their shaving cream before (like the kind a scrub comes in, where you just scoop product out with your fingers), and I guess my plan was to save it for when I went on a trip or something and only needed a sample size amount. but when I got around to using it, it seemed dried out or past it's prime...maybe they use less preservatives or something. Anyways, I was wondering if anyone had experienced this with any of their other products?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm hoping that I get the color stick.  And that I do *not* get mascara or liquid liner.  This is an every-month thing:  I don't use either.  Neither of them works in my life (my eyelids hate mascara, my hands are too unsteady to be able to handle liquid liner).  Birchbox *loves* to send me mascara, though, so I have to assume I'll be getting it.  Skincare:  Unless they're sending out oil (either cleansing or facial), I'm not interested right now.  Oils work the best for me this time of year.  Oddly, I'm not sure I really care enough to even go look at what's being sent out this month.  Maybe it's my low-buy kicking in, but I kind of feel like whatever I get is whatever I get, and I'll just wait until my box loads before I start really paying attention, and even then, it will mainly be to see what's in the boxes so I can check out what has free shipping.

As a side note, I used the Beauty Protector shampoo, conditioner, and spray tonight.  My black kitty tried to eat my hair.  Multiple times.  I told my aunt that he only cultivates an air of stupidity so he can be underestimated and get away with being a sneaky, conniving little shit, but now I'm not so sure it's merely an act.  Maybe his intelligence comes and goes like mood swings.


----------



## dawn767 (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It probably just hasn't updated to Birchbox that it arrived. Although, I would still think it should show the contents of your box?

What do you see when you go to this link: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1 ?
It says "You're first box is shipping soon." But when I go to the account info, it shows the tracking number and that it has been delivered.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm hoping that I get the color stick.  And that I do *not* get mascara or liquid liner.  This is an every-month thing:  I don't use either.  Neither of them works in my life (my eyelids hate mascara, my hands are too unsteady to be able to handle liquid liner).  Birchbox *loves* to send me mascara, though, so I have to assume I'll be getting it.  Skincare:  Unless they're sending out oil (either cleansing or facial), I'm not interested right now.  Oils work the best for me this time of year.  Oddly, I'm not sure I really care enough to even go look at what's being sent out this month.  Maybe it's my low-buy kicking in, but I kind of feel like whatever I get is whatever I get, and I'll just wait until my box loads before I start really paying attention, and even then, it will mainly be to see what's in the boxes so I can check out what has free shipping.

As a side note, I used the Beauty Protector shampoo, conditioner, and spray tonight.  My black kitty tried to eat my hair.  Multiple times.  I told my aunt that he only cultivates an air of stupidity so he can be underestimated and get away with being a sneaky, conniving little shit, but now I'm not so sure it's merely an act.  Maybe his intelligence comes and goes like mood swings.

I actually feel the same way about checking the boxes this month.  I don't "need" anything, I've been very happy with my boxes these past few months, so there's no point in going through and making a wishlist if I'm just going to make myself sad that I don't get one specific item!  And I think it is because of my low-buy and my recent stash re-organization - but I always love discovering new stuff through BB, so no chance of my cancelling!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 2, 2014)

I went through the box links and I realize that most of the boxes only have a couple of items posted, but I was a little surprised that there are so many recycled products. I guess I thought that with the US Weekly promo that there would be more new items. Some of the boxes loaded have 5 items loaded and they are all items that have been offered before. I just wonder if new subbers aren't going to be disappointed when they don't receive what's in that photo that was shown in the promo.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I went through the box links and I realize that most of the boxes only have a couple of items posted, but I was a little surprised that there are so many recycled products. I guess I thought that with the US Weekly promo that there would be more new items. Some of the boxes loaded have 5 items loaded and they are all items that have been offered before. I just wonder if new subbers aren't going to be disappointed when they don't receive what's in that photo that was shown in the promo.
From the pictures I could find, the only items I see that aren't already present in any boxes is that hot pink OPI polish, and something from Miracle Skin...probably that BB cream they've already sent out in a few subs (maybe Birchbox too, I haven't been subbed for a while)

I'm still holding out for some new, exciting products!

Also, I'd like to point out "Ohh, they have Smashbox this month!" But it's BLACK MASCARA. Why. I would probably be excited about anything else.

ETA: So from looking up some of the promo picks, I see that the W3LL people color stick is not going to be a stick, but a little pot. Idk how I feel about that now.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It says "You're first box is shipping soon." But when I go to the account info, it shows the tracking number and that it has been delivered.

In that case I would email them as others suggested. I can't remember how long my first box took to show up but better to just get it taken care of than wait, I'd say. You have the whole month to do your reviews though don't worry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck!

And how did you like your first Birchbox??


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so, as it is now February, would it be too late for me to change my profile any?

I ask because I'm noticing the "Half up" item in some boxes...my hair is razored short in the back, so I was like "Oh, I probably won't get that." But then I realize I probably haven't touched my profile since I first signed up like two years ago, (I haven't been a subscriber for most of the last year) and my hair was actually long then.

It's worth a shot! They probably do have them all set by now but you might as well change it anyway for the future. If you get that maybe someone else who didn't would want to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I went through the box links and I realize that most of the boxes only have a couple of items posted, but I was a little surprised that there are so many recycled products. I guess I thought that with the US Weekly promo that there would be more new items. Some of the boxes loaded have 5 items loaded and they are all items that have been offered before. I just wonder if new subbers aren't going to be disappointed when they don't receive what's in that photo that was shown in the promo.

I know what you mean, I was expecting nearly every box to be full of "new" items? But on the plus side, I've only been subscribing since September so there are still a ton of things I haven't sampled yet. I think I'll be happy either way, but slightly disappointed if I don't get at least 2 of the pictured items on the Us Weekly promotion image.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 2, 2014)

If I don't get the w3ll people, I'll almost certainly just buy it.


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 2, 2014)

Just an FYI that the billing problem notice isn't on my account anymore. So weird.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And that I do *not* get mascara or liquid liner.  This is an every-month thing:  I don't use either.  Neither of them works in my life (my eyelids hate mascara, my hands are too unsteady to be able to handle liquid liner).  Birchbox *loves* to send me mascara, though, so I have to assume I'll be getting it.  
Birchbox must be sending all the eyeliner and mascara to the wrong Meghan/Meagan!  I want ALL THE MASCARAS!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also: My billing error is also gone and my account was charged this am.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Boxes are semi-populated up to #58 now! My fingers are crossed for

Benefit It's Potent! Eye Cream
I've been dying to try it! 

It is just ok imo


----------



## Momsgotmail (Feb 2, 2014)

I also had a billing error, but I reentered my credit card info.  Hopefully it wasn't some kind of hack.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone else getting internal server error on the birchbox app? I kinda hope this means the box history items are loading?


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 2, 2014)

> Anyone else getting internal server error on the birchbox app? I kinda hope this means the box history items are loading?


 I got it too. Was trying to sleuth for box clues! Hopefully soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, since so many of you have gotten the error I checked my account and the error is there as well. I am going to contact BB before I resubmit information and will keep you posted.
As a follow up: I have not heard back from BB yet, but--my card was charged this morning without me having resubmitted any of my information.

I'm assuming they had some little glitch in their system that they figured out, who knows. I wonder if I'll still get a response.


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 2, 2014)

I had the billing error yesterday on one account, and I kept meaning to enter my CC info again and just never did. Then this morning, my card was charged and the error was off my account. Weird! Also, the error in the iPhone app isn't happening anymore, but I don't see any box history items yet.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got it too. Was trying to sleuth for box clues! Hopefully soon





LOL! I got an Ipod touch recently so now I get to do this too!


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 2, 2014)

I just realized I was charged three times even though I only have two subs. I sent them an email. They must've had some system glitch yesterday.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just realized I was charged three times even though I only have two subs. I sent them an email. They must've had some system glitch yesterday.

I was charged once for the price of the box, and once for .01 and then refunded the .01. I think it was just a test of the account b/c of the former error.

Edit: Sorry I just realized you said you had 2 subs. Hopefully they get back to you asap on that!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 2, 2014)

I will have $40 worth of points after this month between 3 accounts. I'm itching for them to do the Feb updates!!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will have $40 worth of points after this month between 3 accounts. I'm itching for them to do the Feb updates!!

What does that mean? The Feb updates?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What does that mean? The Feb updates?




Spoiler video they put out every month.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 2, 2014)

> What does that mean? The Feb updates?


 They add new stuff to the store and usually do a new Gift With Purchase offer in the Bonus Shop each month.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm at 149 points right now, this means i need to spend 11 dollars on something otherwise that 9 is going to haunt me forever.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm at 149 points right now, this means i need to spend 11 dollars on something otherwise that 9 is going to haunt me forever.
Urgh, trying to round out points is frustrating!  I'll suggest a Chella dual sharpener ($5) and a Chuao bar ($6, free shipping) or Lucky Tiger lip balm (also $6, also free shipping).  Personally, I would go with the sharpener (I can always use one, and I just bought two more AND HAVE ALREADY LOST THEM BEFORE USING EITHER ONE A SINGLE TIME) and lip balm (I love lip balm!).

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/25-and-under-1/chella-dual-size-pencil-sharpener

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/25-and-under-1/chuao-chocolatier-bars

http://www.birchbox.com/men/featured/25-and-under/lucky-tiger-lip-balm

The only $11 free-shipping item right now seems to be a Tweezerman extraction tool.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 2, 2014)

@meaganola perfect suggestions! i definitely wanted to get a chuao bar because there are so many flavors i have yet to try and and i'm a huge chocoholic. i think my second item will end up being the chella sharpener, which i didn't even think of, or some tea. i'm in a tea mood for some reason.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 2, 2014)

So glad I'm not the only one who buys random stuff to even out their points :-D


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm at 149 points right now, this means i need to spend 11 dollars on something otherwise that 9 is going to haunt me forever.

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So glad I'm not the only one who buys random stuff to even out their points :-D

You girls are definitely not alone! I'm at 296 and that 6 is killing me!! It was 246 before that and will be 346 after I review Feb box samples. I guess I've got to pick a $14 item and buy it, as there is no $4 item that I've seen 



Maybe the Moroccan mud-poo hair wash... ?


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL! I got an Ipod touch recently so now I get to do this too!
Yay, you can join the scroll-a-thon!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 2, 2014)

As usual I was gullible to do the subscriber Sundays scratch off. And did I win anything??? What do you think? Has anyone won anything in this contest yet? We would love to hear from you. No one won last week that we know of, I am beginning to think this is just trying to get us to spend out $$$$$ in BB shop. What do you all think? Sorry to sound so pessimistic but I have seen or heard anybody winning and they sure don't announce the winners. Just curious as to what everyone thinks about this.


----------



## LizGeary (Feb 2, 2014)

So..I was just trying to play around with the app to find spoilers. Ultimate spoiler alert!! My box has already uploaded. This is the earliest I've ever had it update. It may have already shipped. That's wild.

-Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30

-Harvery Prince Hello

-100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara (a dupe..got one in my other sub this past month.. a very bad dupe)

-Luster Premium White Luster Now! Toothpaste

--Agave Healing Oil Treatment


----------



## lacylei (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm sure someone wins its probably just very few. I haven't so far and I have two facts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 2, 2014)

I also have to emails I can enter and it just never comes to life and I haven't heard a soul win. I really think they should put out the names or at least a first name and last initial and city to show that they have winners! I did just purchase in the Valentine day shop with 500 points the Mally 10 eye liner pencils library, I got that and extra points and a nous of samples. I really wanted a nice set of water proof eyeliners and these are so hope I didn't get taken too much!!! : ). I still have a bunch of points left and don't know what else to get at this point, so will probably get more later! Hmmmm. . .well Seattle good for you alls winning the Super Bowl! Congrats!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 2, 2014)

here's the february GWP!!
i love it quite honestly, dainty jewelry is my favorite.
Quote:     
*BIRCHBOX* ENTER TO WIN OUR FEBRUARY GIFT WITH PURCHASE! Starting tomorrow you can get this gorgeous gold &amp; crystal pave bangle by Chamak by Priya Kakkar for FREE when you spend $35+ in the Birchbox Shop! But tonight you have the chance to win one! To enter 'like' this post and leave a comment telling us why you want to win! (birchbox.com/rules)


----------



## angienharry (Feb 2, 2014)

> So..I was just trying to play around with the app to find spoilers. Ultimate spoiler alert!! My box has already uploaded. This is the earliest I've ever had it update. It may have already shipped. That's wild. -Coola Tinted Matte SPF 30 -Harvery Prince Hello -100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara (a dupe..got one in my other sub this past month.. a very bad dupe) -Luster Premium White Luster Now! Toothpaste --Agave Healing Oil Treatment


 I've been scrolling like crazy on both of my accounts and nothing new is popping up in my box history. Woohoo on your good fortune though!!! I hope I get the bp oil in one of my boxes. Pleaseeee BB gods!!


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I'm not usually a GWP person... I tend to go for percent off's... but this is something I would consider. Very pretty. )


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 2, 2014)

Ohh. Maybe it'll be one of those that don't require a code??


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not usually a GWP person... I tend to go for percent off's... but this is something I would consider. Very pretty. )
Their GWPs have been interesting lately. I'm all over that mint green makeup bag from last month, it's way too cute and the quality was surprisingly nice (i wasn't impressed with the tibi bag, my zipper broke on it after like a month, maybe from too much makeup in it :x )


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ohh. Maybe it'll be one of those that don't require a code??
a girl can dream!


----------



## Ndb1024 (Feb 2, 2014)

New to this forum and bb in general. I was on my bb account today and came across this in my 'box'. Is this a glitch of my feb box products? It's so early. Any help would be awesome


----------



## gracewilson (Feb 2, 2014)

Maybe - but I wouldn't get too attached to the idea of those being your products, just in case it is a glitch.  Usually its about another week until we know for sure.


----------



## LizGeary (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ndb1024* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

New to this forum and bb in general. I was on my bb account today and came across this in my 'box'. Is this a glitch of my feb box products? It's so early. Any help would be awesome 


Mine is up already too. We will just have to wait and see huh?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 2, 2014)

Still January over here, but hey that's cool for y'all!


----------



## SamAsh (Feb 2, 2014)

Has anyone tried the app trick yet?


----------



## jocedun (Feb 2, 2014)

> Has anyone tried the app trick yet?


 I've been checking it all day (obsessed) with no luck so far. Sooooooo ready for my boxes this month.


----------



## SamAsh (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been checking it all day (obsessed) with no luck so far. Sooooooo ready for my boxes this month.

Haha! I wanted to try it out, but didn't want to be scrolling for 10+ minutes. I might have to give it a go, though...


----------



## LadyK (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still January over here, but hey that's cool for y'all!
I know.  I rushed over to check my box page and was so sad to see my January box.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm not super excited this month yet. Seems like so few products are new. Plus, I did sooooo much trading for Jan (with 2 more boxes left to mail out, actually) that there is little left I want to try. Though, to be fair, there are items I've tried where I wouldn't mind a spare or two, three, four, etc. Hehe! Still, I'm hoping the spoiler video shows us something exciting!!!


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 3, 2014)

One of my accounts has a clicky truck that isn't yet clicky. =o)


----------



## kira685 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my accounts has a clicky truck that isn't yet clicky. =o)
I have an unclicky truck too! it's nice after having been in the last wave of shipping the past few months


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 3, 2014)

Has anyone ever had Birchbox adjust an order after it was placed?

I had them adjust an order because my anniversary code expired &amp; they said they'd still honor it. They emailed me &amp; said it was fixed but the order on my account still has the original total and they ADDED points to my account with the notes 'Promo: Retroactively applied.' 

So, I paid $12 for my order but then with my code is should have come to $0. Got 12 points for the order and then ANOTHER 10 points, so I have 22 points for an order I didn't pay anything for.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my accounts has a clicky truck that isn't yet clicky. =o)
Woah, both of my accounts have non-clicky trucks for February! This has never happened before. XD I always get my box about a week later than most.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 3, 2014)

> Has anyone tried the app trick yet?


 Yes I scrolled for quite a while on both of my accts yesterday. Nothing new for me yet. On a happier note I have non clicky feb. trucks though. So at least that's something!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have an unclicky truck too! it's nice after having been in the last wave of shipping the past few months 






Yayy me too!!!


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have an unclicky truck too! it's nice after having been in the last wave of shipping the past few months 




I guess the non-clicky truck means your box is in an early wave of shipping or something? January was my first box so I don't know all the tricks yet.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 3, 2014)

YAY! Non-clicky trucks! So excited for this month, I'll get 3 boxes this month and then I'll be back down to 2 boxes.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the app trick yet?

What's the app trick?! (sorry - I'm new to BB!!)


----------



## Baublesntreats (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a non-clicky truck too, and my app says my box will ship "by Monday, Feb 10."  I hope it ships this week!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2014)

Ugh!  I've been charged 3x for 2 boxes... and I don't know which account has the extra charge!  The only thing I can think of is they decided to go ahead and send me a January box for the second account I reactivated - anyone who reactivated an account during the 200-point glitch, did this happen to you?  I just want to see if this happened to anyone else before I contact Birchbox about it.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FAQ's!  Every month, we get lovely new people with questions.  We want to give you a resource to help people quickly (because we love helping here!).  If you see someone asking a common question (what is a clicky truck, what is the app trick, etc), just come to the first page of this thread, find my post, quote it, and edit out the parts you don't need.  Hope this helps!

*Q. When does Birchbox ship?*

A. Birchbox typically ships by the 10th of each month unless there is a delay.

*Q. How many products are sent out?*

A. Depends on the month and on the box. They typically send between four to six items each month ranging from perfume samples to full size cosmetic products.

*Q:  Why does my box only show that Iâ€™m getting 3 items?*

A:  Donâ€™t worry!  The box contents are still updating.  Birchbox guarantees that youâ€™ll get 4-6 items, so youâ€™re getting at least one more!  Just be patient and the box will update with more items soon.

*Q: How do I know what number box Iâ€™m getting?*

A: Log into your account, click on BOX at the top of the screen then scroll down and it will show your products for that month - but it won't tell you which box it is. To find out exactly what box you're getting scroll down further to the box history and you'll see your current box as well as any past boxes. If you hover your mouse over the current monthâ€™s box, a link should pop up, with your box number at the end of the URL. If you click on it picture, youâ€™ll be taken to that box page, and the box number will show at the end of the URL in your address box.

*Q:  What is a â€œclicky truckâ€?*

A:  A clicky truck means that your box has shipped and the shipping information is on the Birchbox website.  If you log into the site and go to â€œAccount Settingsâ€, youâ€™ll see a little truck that has the current month listed.  Once the new month starts, the truck will update to that month, but without tracking information.  Then, once your box ships, a tracking link will show up UNDERNEATH the truck (the truck itself is not actually clickable, the link beneath it is).

*Q:  Whatâ€™s the difference between a regular Birchbox and a Welcome Box?*

A:  A Welcome Box is when you get someone (or yourself!) a Gift Subscription.  If you go through the regular wait list, you wonâ€™t get a Welcome Box, youâ€™ll just get a regular box from that month.  But if youâ€™ve been given a Gift Sub, or purchased one for yourself, then youâ€™ll get a Welcome Box â€“ which will have several items from previous Birchboxes.  

*Q:  What is a â€œpunishment boxâ€?*

A:  A Punishment box is not an official Birchbox thing.  Sometimes people get boxes that they donâ€™t like.  Either they feel that the items are completely off from the profile they set up, or they just got items that they personally will never use.  It is based entirely off of opinion â€“ one personâ€™s Punishment Box can be someone elseâ€™s Best Box Ever!

*Q:  What is Box Envy?*

A:  Box Envy happens when you get a box with items you donâ€™t want, but you see someone else get a box that would have been just PERFECT for you!

*Q:  How can I do a trade?*

A: Sometimes, youâ€™ll get an item that you just donâ€™t want or canâ€™t use.  Thatâ€™s the risk we all take with getting subscription boxes.  Donâ€™t worry, you can trade it!  You can either create a trade thread through the regular channel or post in the Birchbox-specific trade thread for that month.  If someone has created a trade thread, theyâ€™ll post the link in this thread (and once I see it, Iâ€™ll try to update this post with it!)  Hereâ€™s a link to the regular trade thread area  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps  Please be sure to read the buy/sell/trade rules and comply with them.  Any trade talk in this thread is subject to deletion.

*Q:  Why is everyone asking how much boxes weigh?*

A:  Box weight is a great way to see if youâ€™re getting the same box as someone else.  Also, heavier boxes tend to contain larger (though not necessarily better) items like leave in conditioner, shampoo, etc.  Lighter boxes contain items like foil samples OR full-size makeup!  

*Q:  What is the App Trick?  Or, how can I use my iPhone to see what Iâ€™m getting before the 10th?*

A:  If you have an iPhone, you can SOMETIMES figure out what youâ€™re getting before boxes update.  Open the Birchbox app and go to the Discovery section.  Then start scrolling!  Look for items marked â€œBox Historyâ€.  If itâ€™s an item that you havenâ€™t gotten in previous boxes, then it just may be in your box this month!  However, this is not an exact science.

*Q:  My box doesnâ€™t match the picture on the website! (i.e. items are missing or damaged, or you received something that wasnâ€™t listed in the box contents)  What do I do?*

A:  Birchbox has a great Customer Service Team.  Just email them at [email protected] and theyâ€™ll be happy to help you get it sorted out.




Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What's the app trick?! (sorry - I'm new to BB!!)

Hi!  I quoted the FAQs from the beginning of the thread for you-  they cover in detail the app trick, and if you are new to BB they might cover any other questions you might have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 3, 2014)

My page still shows September's box, lol. I guess that was the last one I got. I wanted the Ruffian nail polish


----------



## clover317 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ugh, I sooo want box 44/49 (both have the same 3 items showing right now)


----------



## lorizav (Feb 3, 2014)

Still no video?


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 3, 2014)

looking at the box pages now...box 4 looks nice!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 3, 2014)

Where do you find the seperate pages for the boxes?


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Where do you find the seperate pages for the boxes?
click on your last recd box in the lower portion of your box page, then change the month to the current month, and just change the box numbers at the end!  here's a link to box 1, lots of products not updated yet!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb1


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 3, 2014)

Can someone please put the link up so I can see the boxes this month? I just need the first box as I know to change the number at the end.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 3, 2014)

Someone just posted it right above you.



> click on your last recd box in the lower portion of your box page, then change the month to the current month, and just change the box numbers at the end! Â here's a link to box 1, lots of products not updated yet! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb1





> Can someone please put the link up so I can see the boxes this month? I just need the first box as I know to change the number at the end.


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 3, 2014)

oh this is a new product!  looks like so far it's in box 34 (maybe others too?)  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/benefit-big-easy


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 3, 2014)

Omg the Birchbox description calls it a BE cream as a joke... Anyone who works in a hospital should cringe, BE is a barium enema.


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Someone just posted it right above you.
 
Sorry..guess I should read better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 3, 2014)

so far boxes are only going up to 59 - not even 404ing after that, just redirecting.  i'm HOPING for either box 4, 44, 49, or 56 in either of my subs!


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 3, 2014)

After looking at all the boxes I am just not sure what box I will get. Most of them contained something that I have already gotten or heavy skin care which I didn't put on my profile. I don't know. Doesn't really seem like alot of it is new.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 3, 2014)

I am sure that some of the unloaded items will be new items.  It looks like there are some new items in the shop.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 3, 2014)

> I am sure that some of the unloaded items will be new items.Â  It looks like there are some new items in the shop.


 I am pretty sure that most of the items that aren't in the boxes yet will be new, b/c they don't add the products until they have a page for it in the shop. That's why the items from pervious months are always uploaded first.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 3, 2014)

There's about 15 boxes I can't get on my one account and 3 I can't get on my 2nd account. Luckily I didn't want any of those boxes too bad anyways. Looks like an exciting month for me personally. Hoping I don't get dupes cause there are quite a few products I have been looking to try. Can't wait to see what the new items that haven't loaded are.


----------



## KNT101184 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have an unclickly truck on the new account I opened for Feb - but the problem is it took away my tracking number for the January box!  I have a feeling I may be getting my February box before my January one arrives!

@magicalmom - I checked the account I got 200 points for and I only got charged once.


----------



## XBrieX (Feb 3, 2014)

I really hope my box is better this month than it has been. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm already liking the look of 15, 33, and 45. I do not want 48. But this should be a lot more fun, once we know about the new stuff. Most of the boxes I saw were lacking at least two new items. Let's hope they're good.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have an unclickly truck on the new account I opened for Feb - but the problem is it took away my tracking number for the January box!  I have a feeling I may be getting my February box before my January one arrives!

@magicalmom - I checked the account I got 200 points for and I only got charged once.

@KNT101184 Thank you!


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 3, 2014)

So this will be my second month... I'm looking at the boxes and it looks like a lot of them have at least one item that I received last month..... do they send repeats often?? Or can I assume I'm getting one that doesn't have a repeat?


----------



## neeleywife (Feb 3, 2014)

i will never forgive birchbox if i get a crappy box this month with all the awesome products we are seeing so far


----------



## LadyK (Feb 3, 2014)

This month is looking good.  I only see five boxes so far that have repeats for me.  I didn't see any boxes I would "hate".  February is looking good on the subscription box front.


----------



## easybreezy (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So this will be my second month... I'm looking at the boxes and it looks like a lot of them have at least one item that I received last month..... do they send repeats often?? Or can I assume I'm getting one that doesn't have a repeat?
You shouldn't ever receive a repeat sample on one subscription.  If you do, contact them and they will fix it (usually by giving you 100 points).


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Best customer service ever. I'm glad they honored it. I think I'll just let it go, though. My sister was still happy with the extra 100 anyway. Haha, she's not as cray cray and obsessed as I am though.
Bummer, they didn't honor it for me. The Rep didn't even seem aware of the issue.


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 3, 2014)

> Bummer, they didn't honor it for me. The Rep didn't even seem aware of the issue. Â


 Boo, that is a bummer. I'm a little surprised since they're usually pretty good about pleasing the customers. Maybe they just had too many people complaining.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 3, 2014)

I wonder what size the sample of the big easy will be? I've received a sample of the Hello Flawless foundation that was soo tiny. but that was a freebie from Sephora.

I also wonder for the fake up, will it be a mini version of the twist up tube?


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 3, 2014)

I'd really like to see the Smashbox under eye primer show up in a box


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have an unclickly truck on the new account I opened for Feb - but the problem is it took away my tracking number for the January box!  I have a feeling I may be getting my February box before my January one arrives!
Ditto! I was able to look up the tracking anyway, but still. Mine has been stuck in Atlanta since last week and I can only imagine the nightmare their postal services went through with the weather and all. Hoping it will be here tomorrow though!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder what size the sample of the big easy will be? I've received a sample of the Hello Flawless foundation that was soo tiny. but that was a freebie from Sephora.

I also wonder for the fake up, will it be a mini version of the twist up tube?

The FakeUp is a mini tube, but only contains 0.01 oz of product. Still good for multiple uses, but not what I was expecting from the size of the container:


----------



## ericahale (Feb 3, 2014)

How do you check the different boxes. I can not figure out how to see the links to different boxes! help! I'm dying for spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The FakeUp is a mini tube, but only contains 0.01 oz of product. Still good for multiple uses, but not what I was expecting from the size of the container:








I see it is small. a decent size to throw in your bag for touchups, I suppose


----------



## KNT101184 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto! I was able to look up the tracking anyway, but still. Mine has been stuck in Atlanta since last week and I can only imagine the nightmare their postal services went through with the weather and all. Hoping it will be here tomorrow though!

Ahhhhh  I didn't even think of that!  Mine was in NJ on the 28th and arrived in ATL on the 1st.  Guess it'll be there for another week before it makes it to Tennessee.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 3, 2014)

> How do you check the different boxes. I can not figure out how to see the links to different boxes! help! I'm dying for spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You basically go to http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/(month)-2014/(month)-2014-bb# Replacing (month) with the month you want, ie February... and # is the box number. To see box 1 put a 1 in place of #, box 2 put a 2, and so on!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the app trick yet?
I'm going spoiler free again this month - except, you know, I'll still read everyone else's spoilers that they post here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the app trick yet?
I'm going spoiler free again this month - except, you know, I'll still read everyone else's spoilers that they post here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

ditto, i have also stopped looking through the box variations. i love hearing what people want and why, and i will check my box contents asap on the 10th, but that all counts as spoiler free in my world!

i will admit, i'd probably calculate out probabilities for receiving certain boxes if i had the time..


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The FakeUp is a mini tube, but only contains 0.01 oz of product. Still good for multiple uses, but not what I was expecting from the size of the container:









I was absolutely shocked when I twisted up my sample of fakeup and saw how little product there was in the tube, however, I've been using it here and there since I got it in October and I still have probably 10+ uses left. A little goes a long way. I think the tube is so big so that it's a bit easier to hold when applying? IDK that's the only reason I can think of for it to be such a large tube for such a small amount of product!


----------



## jocedun (Feb 3, 2014)

Based on BB's Facebook posts tonight, I think they will be releasing a video verrrryyy soon (tonight?). I am debating whether or not to stay up a little longer (even though it is definitely past my bedtime). Hmm, the dilemma!


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Based on BB's Facebook posts tonight, I think they will be releasing a video verrrryyy soon (tonight?). I am debating whether or not to stay up a little longer (even though it is definitely past my bedtime). Hmm, the dilemma!
I think it will be tomorrow. It is to late for them to release it tonight.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it will be tomorrow. It is to late for them to release it tonight.

They just posted on their Facebook an hour ago about it. It sort of hints that it could go up tonight. At this point, I'm not sure it will, but it's still a possibility.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They just posted on their Facebook an hour ago about it. It sort of hints that it could go up tonight. At this point, I'm not sure it will, but it's still a possibility.
It really does sound like it, which is bizarre, I don't think they've ever posted it this late!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It really does sound like it, which is bizarre, I don't think they've ever posted it this late!
Really odd. I'm not expecting it to go up before I go to bed (usually 11 pm PST), but their wording makes it seem like it's going to be up at some point during the night. Maybe it's just taking a while to process? At least I'll have it to watch after I get home from work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 4, 2014)

This is the first time I've checked the semi-populated boxes in a couple of days, so I don't know if this is a new addition or not, but I'm so excited for this:






I wonder if this is what they were talking about when they hinted at the special February boxes?? Though very few boxes currently have this in it...


----------



## Monica Sue (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I did too! I also found that strange. My card doesn't expire until 2016 and it was just used for my husband's sub a couple weeks ago. I did the same and re-entered the same info. Now I'm a little worried too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
mine did the same thing also i just put in the same info and it went thru!


----------



## XBrieX (Feb 4, 2014)

The way they worded the FB post made me think the video would go up last night. Hopefully they post it soon.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2014)

I wish the app trick was working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the first time I've checked the semi-populated boxes in a couple of days, so I don't know if this is a new addition or not, but I'm so excited for this:





I wonder if this is what they were talking about when they hinted at the special February boxes?? Though very few boxes currently have this in it...

I'm sure the special Februarby box hint was the fact they've collabed with US Weekly.  This does look pretty cool though, although I'm sure it'll mostly be foils


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 4, 2014)

I will just be happy if I don't get $#!+ tea for a third month in a row! Not that I don't like tea, but three months straight is for the birds!


----------



## ariana077 (Feb 4, 2014)

Is it just me that's going absolutely crazy that it's the 4th and we still don't have a video?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 4, 2014)

> Omg the Birchbox description calls it a BE cream as a joke... Anyone who works in a hospital should cringe, BE is a barium enema.


 ***Warning: bad joke ahead*** What do you do with a dead scientist? Barium Haha. Hello, my name is Brooke and I'm 5.


----------



## TellulaBlue (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


"If I Fits, I Ships!"


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will just be happy if I don't get $#!+ tea for a third month in a row! Not that I don't like tea, but three months straight is for the birds!

It would be the fourth month in a row for me. I've gotten tea for the last three months straight.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It would be the fourth month in a row for me. I've gotten tea for the last three months straight.

how is that even possible lol? there are that many different teas that it doesn't lead to dupes?


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
how is that even possible lol? there are that many different teas that it doesn't lead to dupes? 





My bad. It would be the third month in a row. But yeah, still having tea chucked at me by Birchbox fairly often, haha.


----------



## RedBadger (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
how is that even possible lol? there are that many different teas that it doesn't lead to dupes? 




I think I've received all the brands of tea they offer: Ahmad (January 2014), Mighty Leaf (November 2013), Runa (May 2013), Kusmi (October 2012), Tea Forte (July 2012).  Looks like I haven't had the MIYU, but I don't know if they've sent that out as samples yet.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope this is alright to post here. 

For anyone else who like me, wanted the Gorjana studs but didn't get the email....

I signed up for Gorjana's email list last week. Today they sent an email saying with the code "Sweetheart" I got 35% off AND free upgraded shipping. This lead to the Chloe studs (normally $35) costing me $22.75 When I looked last week &amp; they had a 30% off coupon, the cheapest shipping option was $9.95 (Unless you spent $70+.) So this is a great deal!    ETA: I just got my Shopathome update, I got $0.91 on this order. Hey, every little bit helps!


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It would be the fourth month in a row for me. I've gotten tea for the last three months straight.
I don't know what it is, but repeats seem to abound across the board lately. Last month I had my first-ever repeat from Sample Society; then this business with tea (I skipped Beauty Army AGAIN this month because I've had my fill of tea bags--and for the love of all that's holy, I hope I never see a shady diet product like Sensa ever again in any box or bag--EVER!); and while I'm only going into my third month with Ipsy there seem to be a lot of comments regarding repeat brands or products. I hope that this is just a short-lived trend!


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


***Warning: bad joke ahead***

What do you do with a dead scientist?

Barium

Haha. Hello, my name is Brooke and I'm 5.
I'm telling this to new x-ray students from the rest of eternity.  I'm gonna be an old lady with the worst jokes and I'm cool with that.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't want to turn this into the terrible joke-a-thon but my fav is:

What's brown and rhymes with Snoop?

Dr. Dre.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 4, 2014)

I ordered Sunday night not five minutes before I saw the BB special with the bracelet on FB. I had 500+ points and so I order my product which came to $50 from the valentine shop and added a mystery pick 2 to it plus I got 35 bonus points. Well, I called them early Monday morning cause I was upset that I had missed the bracelet by about 5 min. And would have gladly given up the 35 points for the bracelet. Well they gave me everything I originally got plus the bracelet. I was so happy for once that BB did something right and had great CS that day. I needed it as I had such a bad day on MOnday!


----------



## kira685 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered Sunday night not five minutes before I saw the BB special with the bracelet on FB. I had 500+ points and so I order my product which came to $50 from the valentine shop and added a mystery pick 2 to it plus I got 35 bonus points. Well, I called them early Monday morning cause I was upset that I had missed the bracelet by about 5 min. And would have gladly given up the 35 points for the bracelet. Well they gave me everything I originally got plus the bracelet. I was so happy for once that BB did something right and had great CS that day. I needed it as I had such a bad day on MOnday!
that's awesome! BB customer service is generally good, at least in my experience.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Feb 4, 2014)

> Is it just me that's going absolutely crazy that it's the 4th and we still don't have a video?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Agreed! But if they update on time for March, it will feel like a very short wait since February is a short month anyway!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will just be happy if I don't get $#!+ tea for a third month in a row! Not that I don't like tea, but three months straight is for the birds!
Ugh, agreed. I don't want any more tea ever. But of course my 2nd account is new this month, so that one will probably get tea. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered Sunday night not five minutes before I saw the BB special with the bracelet on FB. I had 500+ points and so I order my product which came to $50 from the valentine shop and added a mystery pick 2 to it plus I got 35 bonus points. Well, I called them early Monday morning cause I was upset that I had missed the bracelet by about 5 min. And would have gladly given up the 35 points for the bracelet. Well they gave me everything I originally got plus the bracelet. I was so happy for once that BB did something right and had great CS that day. I needed it as I had such a bad day on MOnday!
YAY so glad they fixed it for you. I have always had really great CS experiences with Birchbox..one of the reasons I'll probably never cancel!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 4, 2014)

> Ugh, agreed. I don't want any more tea ever. But of course my 2nd account is new this month, so that one will probably get tea.Â  YAY so glad they fixed it for you. I have always had really great CS experiences with Birchbox..one of the reasons I'll probably never cancel!


 I am glad too! I just hate buying something one minute and five minutes later it goes on sale or a special comes out as in this case! It always seems to happen to me. I have gotten where I fight back, a little. : ) Usually it works out, but sometimes I have to take it in my own hands and return the item and rebuy and I just hate to do that. But, sometimes I feel that company's could let customers know that there is a special coming up especially as close as this one was, and let the person make a decision whether they want to buy it that moment or wait. I don't know, it's just that if I know for instance in this case, that I could choose either 35 points or the bracelet??? Hmmmm what do I choose. Someone else might just say heck I'll just keep the points, while I'm looking at this pretty little bracelet saying I have a beautiful pave link bracelet that this will go with, I'd rather have that! I wasn't asking for both, but BB gave me both and of course I'm going to say, "well let me think about that". NOT!!! Of course I'm going to say thank you, you don't have to do that, but I'll be glad to take both the points and bracelet off your hands. Anyway, this is going on way to long and carried away! Thanks for letting vent!!! : ). Nancy


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the first time I've checked the semi-populated boxes in a couple of days, so I don't know if this is a new addition or not, but I'm so excited for this:





I wonder if this is what they were talking about when they hinted at the special February boxes?? Though very few boxes currently have this in it...

I've noticed that in all the boxes that do list the Camera Ready Kit it also lists, as a separate sample, Dr. Brandt Pores No More. It seems odd that they would include 2 of the same sample so perhaps any box tagged with receiving the kit is really only going to receive one of the other samples from the kit?

ETA: Ooops. I only went up to box 58. It looks like the boxes go to 63 now and 59 and 61 have the kit without the separate PNM sample. Mysterious



.

So I am now also wondering if you already received the Microdermabrasion sample in a previous box does that mean you are now excluded from receiving the kit?


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is the February box link, I'm sure it was posted before but I couldn't take going through every  page to find it so here it is again

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb1


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2014)

birchbox, we're patiently waiting for the spoiler video


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  birchbox, we're patiently waiting for the spoiler video 




Seriously! What's with that wording on Facebook making us think it would be posted last night/early this morning? Teases.


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously! What's with that wording on Facebook making us think it would be posted last night/early this morning? Teases.
I've been checking periodically to see if they'd posted it but nada! It's definitely driving me nuts haha!


----------



## jocedun (Feb 4, 2014)

GIMME THE VIDEO, BIRCHBOX. I need it.. or the app trick... or any spoiler. I am going spoiler crazy here.


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 4, 2014)

Why is everyone going crazy over the spoiler video not being posted yet when you can just go on the birchbox page and look at the box variations that they have up? Lets be honest, spoiler videos often feature products they have sent out in the past and every month people get excited about the new "spoiler" item and then they put it in like 10 out of 80 boxes! I think it's more exciting to look through the box variations because thats where I always see the new and exciting (to me) products


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why is everyone going crazy over the spoiler video not being posted yet when you can just go on the birchbox page and look at the box variations that they have up? Lets be honest, spoiler videos often feature products they have sent out in the past and every month people get excited about the new "spoiler" item and then they put it in like 10 out of 80 boxes! I think it's more exciting to look through the box variations because thats where I always see the new and exciting (to me) products
I think they reveal new products that aren't up yet? I'm not sure...but for me, I don't have time to sift through 61 variations (which is as high as it went up when I looked earlier).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't have time to go through 60+ variations and the last time I checked, most of them were incomplete due to the shop not updating yet - hell, not even box number 1 looks complete yet.

In other news - get over to facebook and comment/like!!

Quote:   *BIRCHBOX* Step and repeat, it's time for the FEBRUARY SNEAK PEEK! This month weâ€™ve teamed up with the celebrity beauty experts at Us Weekly to bring you some extra special products and insider tips! But before we reveal some of the products we're sampling this month, we want to hear from youâ€”which celebrity's makeup bag would you most like to raid? When we hear from 1,000 of you we'll unlock the video!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cats have no sense of size when it comes to boxes.




I know it was a few pages ago, but I had to share this since we were just talking about it







"If it fits, I sits.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey, Birchbox (in regards to the spoiler video):


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't want to turn this into the terrible joke-a-thon but my fav is:

What's brown and rhymes with Snoop?

Dr. Dre.






I've read this joke 3 times now and I just FINALLY got it!


----------



## gibberish (Feb 4, 2014)

It's up on YouTube!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 4, 2014)

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/birchbox-february-2014-sneak-peek?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_020414_Feb14SneakPeek_Video


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know it was a few pages ago, but I had to share this since we were just talking about it






"If it fits, I sits.
GLORIOUS


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 4, 2014)

Video is up!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 4, 2014)

The Us Weekly woman from the video was reaaaaaaaally obnoxious.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Us Weekly woman from the video was reaaaaaaaally obnoxious. 
Yep, lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 4, 2014)

Am I the only one who always thought it was U.S. Weekly instead of us weekly? Lol.


----------



## amorgb (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Am I the only one who always thought it was U.S. Weekly instead of us weekly? Lol.

Nope, I'm right there with you!  And even though I know its the latter, I still pronounce it like U. S.


----------



## latinafeminista (Feb 4, 2014)

Really excited for the possibility of pores no more and the cynthia rowley eyeliner!  Also I would love a tiny little fakeup!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm hoping I get the little tube of fake up! I'm always looking for something for my under eye circles. Most things tone them down, but don't actually cover them... So I've been hunting and hoping someday I'll find my HG! Plus the packaging is so pretty!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 4, 2014)

Honestly, I'd be happy with most of the products that they previewed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really happy that there are so many Benefit products this month.


----------



## dawn767 (Feb 4, 2014)

I realllllly don't want the shampoo and conditioner. I can't use sulfate because I'm allergic and they always have it in them. I got shampoo and conditioner in my last box that I couldn't use. It wastes half my box. I didn't answer any hair questions on my profile and didn't check for any hair stuff either, so if they sent it two months in a row I would be soooo sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Honestly, I'd be happy with most of the products that they previewed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really happy that there are so many Benefit products this month.

Dear Birchbox, 

Please put all the Benefit stuff into one glorious box and send one each to @ikecarus and me!!!

kthxbai!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I realllllly don't want the shampoo and conditioner. I can't use sulfate because I'm allergic and they always have it in them. I got shampoo and conditioner in my last box that I couldn't use. It wastes half my box. I didn't answer any hair questions on my profile and didn't check for any hair stuff either, so if they sent it two months in a row I would be soooo sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I keep getting shampoo and conditioner. I e-mailed them and asked them if there was a quiz question I was answering in a way that would make them think I wanted it, and they took a few guesses. I changed it, and I'm still getting Shampoo/Conditioner regularly. I opened a 2nd sub...first box: shampoo and conditioner LOL. I know I can't opt out of anything but I think I've gotten a them about 75% of the time. Crossing my fingers this won't be another s/c box!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Dear Birchbox, 

Please put all the Benefit stuff into one glorious box and send one each to @ikecarus and me!!!

kthxbai!!!
Haha yes please!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SamAsh (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Us Weekly woman from the video was reaaaaaaaally obnoxious. 

She gave me the heebie jeebies. Ew. Just ew.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Us Weekly woman from the video was reaaaaaaaally obnoxious. 
I feel like the Birchbox preview videos are always obnoxious, and I never receive any of the products they show off.


----------



## amidea (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nope, I'm right there with you!  And even though I know its the latter, I still pronounce it like U. S.
i'm the dumb one who pronounces it as "us" and STILL thought it was U.S.  that doesn't even make sense...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've read this joke 3 times now and I just FINALLY got it!






I might've done the same thing about the dead scientist joke.  It's ok we'll all get there eventually.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've read this joke 3 times now and I just FINALLY got it!







Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I might've done the same thing about the dead scientist joke.  It's ok we'll all get there eventually.




I'm sad to admit it took me reading it SEVERAL times going...what? to figure out they didn't mean "Rhymes" in the normal way. omg. I feel so stupid.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm not one to get bothered by the mannerisms of the BB girls in the videos, though I know a lot of people are. With that said, the girl from US Weekly freaked me out BAHAH.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I might've done the same thing about the dead scientist joke.  It's ok we'll all get there eventually.




Dead scientist joke?! I need to here this one!


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 4, 2014)

Did anyone else notice that the benefit BE cream was a foil? Didn't look very deluxe at all, let alone something they should feature in a sneak peek video.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 4, 2014)

SPOILER:

So, some of the boxes are showing up with that Dr. Brandt Camera ready kit.  Do you think it will be including the whole kit?  That looks awesome, but it's confusing because I'm not sure how some boxes could have it and others not even if it is a mini version of the kit.  Either wayâ€¦.I want it!!!!


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 4, 2014)

I got that nail polish is my last box (the pink/scarlet version) and it did NOT change color is the sun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 4, 2014)

Question for the app trick you all aren't talking about how it has recommended product next to things, right?  BTW, if they have something I would hate to receive marked as recommended, is there anyway to have it unrecommended so they don't think its something I would want anymore.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 4, 2014)

I watched that If It Fits video *on the bus*.  Yes, I was the weirdo in the back laughing her ass off at something no one else could see. 

And then I got home and watched the Birchbox video, and they said something about the Oscars, and then *my* Oscar jumped up on my lap.  One thing I like about the videos every month:  We get to see the sizes of the minis.  Which brings me to that new benefit product.  Uh, when they held the full-size and sample in their hands, they showed that box thing they usually send out for minis like Benetint, lip gloss, and Watts Up, but then they showed A PEELIE in the closeup.  What?  I don't particularly care whether I get that product (they don't seem to be able to send out my shade in that sort of product), but a *peelie*?  Are you *serious*?  Unless it's a bonus not-listed-on-the-card extra *in addition to* a standard benefit sample, there will undoubtedly be hell to pay.  Peelies have *no business* in a Birchbox unless it's a bonus extra above and beyond the regular five items, and if they sent out a peelie in a box without another benefit product, well, *bad move*.  I really hope it's just a reaction to that other time when they sent out a card advertising something I can't remember (Fake Up, maybe?) when they sent out a benefit sample, and everyone got annoyed because it was literally just a card advertising whatever it was and not at least a peelie.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SPOILER:

So, some of the boxes are showing up with that Dr. Brandt Camera ready kit.  Do you think it will be including the whole kit?  That looks awesome, but it's confusing because I'm not sure how some boxes could have it and others not even if it is a mini version of the kit.  Either wayâ€¦.I want it!!!!  

I'm going to laugh when it turns out to be a picture of the set that's included in the boxes, or something equally ridiculous.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
LOL.  Nice.  I could see that.  And then I'll cry.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I'm sad to admit it took me reading it SEVERAL times going...what? to figure out they didn't mean "Rhymes" in the normal way. omg. I feel so stupid.
Glad you got there.  Ain't nuthin but a G thang, baby!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dead scientist joke?! I need to here this one!
It's back a few pages.  Not trying to get too OT on the bad jokes.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 4, 2014)

> I watched that If It Fits video *on the bus*.Â  Yes, I was the weirdo in the back laughing her ass off at something no one else could see.Â  And then I got home and watched the Birchbox video, and they said something about the Oscars, and then *my* Oscar jumped up on my lap.Â  One thing I like about the videos every month:Â  We get to see the sizes of the minis.Â  Which brings me to that new benefit product.Â  Uh, when they held the full-size and sample in their hands, they showed that box thing they usually send out for minis like Benetint, lip gloss, and Watts Up, but then they showed A PEELIE in the closeup.Â  What?Â  I don't particularly care whether I get that product (they don't seem to be able to send out my shade in that sort of product), but a *peelie*?Â  Are you *serious*?Â  Unless it's a bonus not-listed-on-the-card extra *in addition to* a standard benefit sample, there will undoubtedly be hell to pay.Â  Peelies have *no business* in a Birchbox unless it's a bonus extra above and beyond the regular five items, and if they sent out a peelie in a box without another benefit product, well, *bad move*.Â  I really hope it's just a reaction to that other time when they sent out a card advertising something I can't remember (Fake Up, maybe?) when they sent out a benefit sample, and everyone got annoyed because it was literally just a card advertising whatever it was and not at least a peelie.


 I was wondering about the peelie on the card too. Unless maybe they are sending out a card for each of the 6 shades? Even still, I expect peelies in my Magazine subs, not my BB.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I watched that If It Fits video *on the bus*.  Yes, I was the weirdo in the back laughing her ass off at something no one else could see. 

And then I got home and watched the Birchbox video, and they said something about the Oscars, and then *my* Oscar jumped up on my lap.  One thing I like about the videos every month:  We get to see the sizes of the minis.  Which brings me to that new benefit product.  Uh, when they held the full-size and sample in their hands, they showed that box thing they usually send out for minis like Benetint, lip gloss, and Watts Up, but then they showed A PEELIE in the closeup.  What?  I don't particularly care whether I get that product (they don't seem to be able to send out my shade in that sort of product), but a *peelie*?  Are you *serious*?  Unless it's a bonus not-listed-on-the-card extra *in addition to* a standard benefit sample, there will undoubtedly be hell to pay.  Peelies have *no business* in a Birchbox unless it's a bonus extra above and beyond the regular five items, and if they sent out a peelie in a box without another benefit product, well, *bad move*.  I really hope it's just a reaction to that other time when they sent out a card advertising something I can't remember (Fake Up, maybe?) when they sent out a benefit sample, and everyone got annoyed because it was literally just a card advertising whatever it was and not at least a peelie.

Took a screenshot in the video where Katia is holding up the BE Cream in one hand, and (what I hope) is the BE sample in the other - looks like it will be a tiny tube for those actually getting it, and maybe(?) a peelie for everyone else?  I would also be incredibly annoyed if one of my 4-5 samples was a peelie - in no way would that cover my face!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah the Big Easy sample I was going to say, what the hell is that?

It's at 3:15 in the video, it shows a bar code at the bottom which looks like it's some kind of coupon.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SPOILER:

So, some of the boxes are showing up with that Dr. Brandt Camera ready kit.  Do you think it will be including the whole kit?  That looks awesome, but it's confusing because I'm not sure how some boxes could have it and others not even if it is a mini version of the kit.  Either wayâ€¦.I want it!!!!  
That would be awesome, but I'm doubting it. History with birchbox tells me it might be one random item, or minis of everything, idk.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 4, 2014)

Weird.  I'm trying the app trick, and I see a whole lot of stuff recommended for me -- all of which is for curly hair.  Curl Keeper, Ouidad Climate Control, and Miss Jessie's Original Quick Curls?  Really?  The only things I have marked on my profile (I double-checked because I *did* have a profile with curly hair marked, but I canceled it) as far as hair is concerned are fine, thick, brown, color-treated, and air-dry.  Very much *not* curly.  I didn't mark straight or wavy because my hair does this weird thing where it grows out straight and then starts kind of flipping up at the ends starting when it gets to about chin-length (it prompted an acquaintance to inform me one night, "You look like a cartoon character!"  He's a cartoonist, so that was a compliment coming from him), much like Anne Maire on _That Girl_ (man, I love that show!), so it's kind of both but kind of neither.  I'm fine with them recommending stuff I wouldn't bother with, like Clairisonic heads or liquid liner, but I actually *am* interested in shampoo and conditioner *not* for curly hair.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question for the app trick you all aren't talking about how it has recommended product next to things, right?  BTW, if they have something I would hate to receive marked as recommended, is there anyway to have it unrecommended so they don't think its something I would want anymore.  
Nope, it will say "box history"- you are looking for items that say that but that you haven't gotten yet!

I wouldn't fret over the stuff they have recommended to you, it is probably based on stuff you've bought/favorited etc and purchases don't effect your box contents.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Glad you got there.  Ain't nuthin but a G thang, baby!
I'm 22 as of last month...all I have to say.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Took a screenshot in the video where Katia is holding up the BE Cream in one hand, and (what I hope) is the BE sample in the other - looks like it will be a tiny tube for those actually getting it, and maybe(?) a peelie for everyone else?  I would also be incredibly annoyed if one of my 4-5 samples was a peelie - in no way would that cover my face!




Due to the coloring, the box in her left hand looks like the sample size of the Fake Up


----------



## jocedun (Feb 4, 2014)

> Did anyone else notice that the benefit BE cream was a foil? Didn't look very deluxe at all, let alone something they should feature in a sneak peek video.


 I totally noticed that, too! The first thing I thought was, "Oh god please do not send me that cardboard foil." Very disappointing of benefit since they usually have very nice sample sizes!


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 4, 2014)

> I totally noticed that, too! The first thing I thought was, "Oh god please do not send me that cardboard foil." Very disappointing of benefit since they usually have very nice sample sizes!


 I'd be very disappointed, even if it came with 2 or 3 foils. Too bad, too. I love trying out bb creams.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 4, 2014)

Is the rumor about BirchBox sending a lot of foils true? I don't really mind, I'll just go and buy some mini containers to put the product in.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 4, 2014)

> Is the rumor about BirchBox sending a lot of foils true? I don't really mind, I'll just go and buy some mini containers to put the product in.


 I've been with BB for about 18 months, some of that time with multiple subs and I've only gotten a handful of foils. The majority being generous sized or they give you 2-3 if they are smaller. But I don't think I've ever gotten a peelie on a card.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is the rumor about BirchBox sending a lot of foils true? I don't really mind, I'll just go and buy some mini containers to put the product in.
I've only had 11 samples that were foils out of 73 samples I have received. And all of those were multiple foils, not just one pack. So, I wouldn't say they send a lot of foils. At least not to me.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 4, 2014)

That peelie one looked pretty weak. Maybe you're right and it will be combined with a fakeup sample or there will be multiple samples to try. They have done that before with shampoos or hair treatments. 

I didn't mind the video and I thought the mascara trick she mentioned was kind of smart.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is the rumor about BirchBox sending a lot of foils true? I don't really mind, I'll just go and buy some mini containers to put the product in.
Idk that's pretty subjective tbh, because most of my foils have been better sized than nicely packaged samples, like the fake up by benefit which is minescule, for example. With that said, I maybe get one foil sample per box, and when I do, it's multiple foils.


----------



## flynt (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone else notice that the benefit BE cream was a foil? Didn't look very deluxe at all, let alone something they should feature in a sneak peek video.

Yeahhhh, I don't usually mind foils because all the ones I've received have been multi-use but that was a really crappy looking foil.  Not even one use and no way to repot it.  Like someone else said that looks like something you'd get for free in a magazine insert.  I hope that's not what they actually send.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks, I'm not too worried about foils, I actually don't mind them at all. I don't think I'll need to go and buy more containers though. I think I would rather have a generous foil then a bulky mini bottle that goes to waste. I just reuse little TSA containers.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2014)

I've never been impressed by any of Benefit's samples, honestly. They strike me as the brand that puts more money in to the packaging aesthetics for the samples than the sample itself, which I just feel is wasteful. I like pretty packaging, don't get me wrong (like the liz earle one, amazing!) but something about theirs just feels like a way to overcompensate for really small samples.


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 4, 2014)

> Yeahhhh, I don't usually mind foils because all the ones I've received have been multi-use but that was a really crappy looking foil. Â Not even one use and no way to repot it. Â Like someone else said that looks like something you'd get for free in a magazine insert. Â I hope that's not what they actually send.


 I received the mayo 100% pure packets and I really liked those, especially since there were three of them. But it would take a couple of those peelies to get just one full face application. Good thing I have three boxes coming this month. If only one of them gets a peelie, I'll be happy. If they all get peelies, at least I can get one full use out of them combined.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 4, 2014)

I didn't think the US Weekly lady was a good fit energy wise, I'm in the minority but I love the pep in the videos and she was too down to earth in energy lol. Anyways...we already knew about all the samples they listed I think, but does that leave Smashbox and OPI still as the missing ones or is that...not happening? 

Quote:  Inside the parcel: top-selling products from Smashbox , OPI and dr. brandtÂ®, and Beauty Protector.


----------



## Pfinky (Feb 4, 2014)

> Due to the coloring, the box in her left hand looks like the sample size of the Fake Up







I agree. I went back and took a screenshot, and it does look a lot like a Fakeup box that she's holding. Still keeping hope that the BE cream is decent sized!


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Us Weekly woman from the video was reaaaaaaaally obnoxious. 
I feel like the Birchbox preview videos are always obnoxious, and I never receive any of the products they show off. 

I usually don't mind the preview videos...but this one annoyed me a bit. I can't put my finger on why.

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone else notice that the benefit BE cream was a foil? Didn't look very deluxe at all, let alone something they should feature in a sneak peek video.
I hope that foil sample is just an extra.

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never been impressed by any of Benefit's samples, honestly. They strike me as the brand that puts more money in to the packaging aesthetics for the samples than the sample itself, which I just feel is wasteful. I like pretty packaging, don't get me wrong (like the liz earle one, amazing!) but something about theirs just feels like a way to overcompensate for really small samples.
This. I got the Fakeup concealer several months ago and the packaging was big and nice but the sample amount was a joke.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pfinky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Due to the coloring, the box in her left hand looks like the sample size of the Fake Up





I agree. I went back and took a screenshot, and it does look a lot like a Fakeup box that she's holding. Still keeping hope that the BE cream is decent sized! I think she was holding the Fakeup. I got it a few months ago and that's the way the sample packaging looked.


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 4, 2014)

Here's a screenshot of the BE cream from the video.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 4, 2014)

> Here's a screenshot of the BE cream from the video.


 Oh man... That better be an extra/inclusion and not an actual item! I am curious about the product. I'm sitting on a bunch of points and I might as well get something I'd use daily! I just don't trust myself to color match on my own or guesstimate off a screen.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh man... That better be an extra/inclusion and not an actual item! I am curious about the product. I'm sitting on a bunch of points and I might as well get something I'd use daily! I just don't trust myself to color match on my own or guesstimate off a screen.
i definitely wouldn't buy anything pricey without color matching in store, but that's because i'm very possessive over my money and points bahahah.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here's a screenshot of the BE cream from the video.

Oh hell no.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh hell no. 




That is pretty close to the words that went through my head when I saw that on the vid.


----------



## crescentmoon (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh hell no. 




seriously... that beats the pur daisy lipgloss sample


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 5, 2014)

To put the Benefit BB primer thing size into perspective, I literally got this sample inside of this month's Cosmo today. Not even on the outside as a special thing for subscribers. Actually on the inside between the pages of a Garnier ad. 





If that really is the sample they're sending out, I think that's kind of lame.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 5, 2014)

While I don't know for sure, I wouldn't expect that Birchbox has stones large enough to send out a peelie as a "deluxe sample." Rest assured that it's an "extra" or something like that. If I'm wrong, I bet you will get 100 BB points if you receive it and complain. BB has always done right by me.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 5, 2014)

There are some Fit Me foundation samples in the issue of Glamour that arrived today (I don't subscribe?). Oh how I wanted to love you, Fit Me. I loved the feel of this on the card and bought 2 full-size tubes looking for the shade that melts into my skin, but it doesn't exist. It's a foundation stick with extremely light (no) coverage and totally gone from your face in a couple hours. Unfortunate, because a gel-to-powder medium coverage long lasting foundation stick is like my dream item, and I so wanted this to be it. I'm pretty sure the reason it feels weightless on your skin is because it transfers within minutes of application. It's so sad that the things in life that stick well to your face often feel like they're stuck to your face.


----------



## LizGeary (Feb 5, 2014)

While everybody sits happily hoping for benefit samples..I sadly had the ultimate spoiler while trying to see tracking on my iphone. Can't believe the items were posted so early!! At least give me a day or two to HOPE i got a cool box with some benefit or Dr. Brandt. Nope. Pretty sure that this is my box:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb38

Not all the items are up yet.. I also get some toothpaste and hair oil!! 





I'll still live through you guys though. Good luck on getting some rad stuff!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 5, 2014)

> :inwc: Â While everybody sits happily hoping for benefit samples..I sadly had the ultimate spoiler while trying to see tracking on my iphone. Can't believe the items were posted so early!! At least give me a day or two to HOPE i got a cool box with some benefit or Dr. Brandt. Nope. Pretty sure that this is my box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb38 Not all the items are up yet.. I also get some toothpaste and hair oil!!Â lain: I'll still live through you guys though. Good luck on getting some rad stuff!Â


 How did you see this? Nothing is showing up on my app yet. I'm wondering if it isn't just a glitch though because someone several pages back saw (i think) these same items on her app super early?


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 5, 2014)

> I got that nail polish is my last box (the pink/scarlet version) and it did NOT change color is the sun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here. The neon pink is a fun color and looks neato under a black light but I really wanted to see some color shifting and it simply didn't happen. At. All.


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 5, 2014)

I just watched the Feb video with Gwen Flamberg. She seems very fake and her "posing" for the camera is annoyingly gross. Just stop, Gwen.


----------



## LizGeary (Feb 5, 2014)

> How did you see this? Nothing is showing up on my app yet. I'm wondering if it isn't just a glitch though because someone several pages back saw (i think) these same items on her app super early?


 Idk my box just uploaded super duper early. I think the post you're referring to was me. I guess I'm stuck on the soapbox! The sneak peek video was just a bitter reminder that there was no surprise in store for this month hahaha


----------



## devadorned (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just watched the Feb video with Gwen Flamberg. She seems very fake and her "posing" for the camera is annoyingly gross. Just stop, Gwen.

The usual girls do this every video, you probably just don't notice as they've had more practice


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 5, 2014)

> > I just watched the Feb video with Gwen Flamberg. She seems very fake and her "posing" for the camera is annoyingly gross. Just stop, Gwen.
> 
> 
> The usual girls do this every video, you probably just don't notice as they've had more practiceÂ :nixweiss: Â


 You're probably right. Blech. People who "fake it" around the clock weird me out. I don't trust a person who puts on a toothy, rigid smile and acts like everything is all marigolds and shiny toasters. Bust out a frown once in a while! Act human!! Haha. I think I'm just overly jaded.


----------



## celiajuno (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While I don't know for sure, I wouldn't expect that Birchbox has stones large enough to send out a peelie as a "deluxe sample." Rest assured that it's an "extra" or something like that. If I'm wrong, I bet you will get 100 BB points if you receive it and complain. BB has always done right by me.
I got a Stila peelie as a deluxe sample in Aug 2012. I was pretty mad and complained but did not get any points. That was the worst box I ever received. Here is a picture of my box. I don't mind getting these kind of samples but only if they are the 6th item in the box, they cannot be classified as deluxe.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a Stila peelie as a deluxe sample in Aug 2012. I was pretty mad and complained but did not get any points. That was the worst box I ever received. Here is a picture of my box. I don't mind getting these kind of samples but only if they are the 6th item in the box, they cannot be classified as deluxe.




 

UHM...I would have been livid if I got that box. It looks a bit like the boxes I received at the end of my subscription in early 2011. I've resubbed so many times I lost count, but 2011 boxes were either excellent or the worst of the worst.


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 5, 2014)

> UHM...I would have been livid if I got that box. It looks a bit like the boxes I received at the end of my subscription in early 2011. I've resubbed so many times I lost count, but 2011 boxes were either excellent or the worst of the worst.


 I cancelled in mid 2011 too when I kept getting crappy boxes like that one. I just resubbed for the first time this month so they better wow me with one of the two boxes I'm getting. [@]celiajuno[/@] can't believe they didn't do anything for you!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 5, 2014)

> That is pretty close to the words that went through my head when I saw that on the vid.Â


 Those were my EXACT thoughts as well!


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 5, 2014)

Is the USWEEKLY100 code still working? I referred myself (for a third box lol), and it says it's applied but doesn't mention it anywhere on the checkout page?


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 5, 2014)

> I'm sad to admit it took me reading it SEVERAL times going...what? to figure out they didn't mean "Rhymes" in the normal way. omg. I feel so stupid.


 Same here! I kept thinking, but that doesn't rhyme??? Haha derrr


----------



## camel11 (Feb 5, 2014)

I think mid-2011 was when they hit a pretty rough spot; it's luckily been more even since. You'd get a full size Stila face product, then a ton of foils the next month.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is the USWEEKLY100 code still working? I referred myself (for a third box lol), and it says it's applied but doesn't mention it anywhere on the checkout page?


I think so? I referred a friend last night who used it. I can ask her if it worked ok... Did you check your point total on the new account to see if you got the 100 points?


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is the USWEEKLY100 code still working? I referred myself (for a third box lol), and it says it's applied but doesn't mention it anywhere on the checkout page?
That's how it worked for me when I used it. It didn't show "100 points" under the total, like I expected.

I immediately went to my points page &amp; they were there.

I think you're fine as long as it shows it being applied.


----------



## Meshybelle (Feb 5, 2014)

I have never received a Benefit sample from Birchbox, and seeing that peelie, I pray to God my, "No Benefit sample for you," streak continues.


----------



## tasertag (Feb 5, 2014)

> I have never received a Benefit sample from Birchbox, and seeing that peelie, IÂ pray to God my, "NoÂ Benefit sample for you," streak continues.


 The benefit samples usually seem fairly generous so this surprised me. I'm hoping I don't get it either but I usually get BB cream in my boxes.


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 5, 2014)

> That's how it worked for me when I used it. It didn't show "100 points" under the total, like I expected. I immediately went to my points page &amp; they were there. I think you're fine as long as it shows it being applied.





> Quote:Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the USWEEKLY100 code still working? I referred myself (for a third box lol), and it says it's applied but doesn't mention it anywhere on the checkout page?
> 
> ...


 I was too scared to pull the trigger until I got MUT help lol! Thanks ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It worked! yay!


----------



## chaostheory (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry to be lame but: what the heck is a peelie?!?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 5, 2014)

> Sorry to be lame but: what the heck is a peelie?!?


 Someone posted a picture of one a few pages back from a magazine. Also, a few posts up as well. See the Stila card? It's a "peelie" because you peel back the top layer to get a tiny smidge of product whether is this BE cream, tinted moisturizer, or even primer. It's a very cheap way to send out a tiny sample since there's basically just enough product sometimes to do a swatch. It's just a card with the sample and a peel-away protective covering on the front.


> I got a Stila peelie as a deluxe sample in Aug 2012. I was pretty mad and complained but did not get any points. That was the worst box I ever received. Here is a picture of my box. I don't mind getting these kind of samples but only if they are the 6th item in the box, they cannot be classified as deluxe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chaostheory (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Someone posted a picture of one a few pages back from a magazine.

Also, a few posts up as well. See the Stila card? It's a "peelie" because you peel back the top layer to get a tiny smidge of product whether is this BE cream, tinted moisturizer, or even primer. It's a very cheap way to send out a tiny sample since there's basically just enough product sometimes to do a swatch. It's just a card with the sample and a peel-away protective covering on the front.
I thought it was meaning a specific product, but it just refers to the packaging on a product ! Thanks for clarifying. I had seen pictures of all different kinds of products and I'm like "how can they all be peelies?!" so your explanation helps a lot! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Feb 5, 2014)

Those "peelie" samples are basically just pointless in my opinion. I don't mind them as a freebie, but unless it peels off about half a page size, there never seems to be enough to product to actually use. Worse exists however, those from Ipsy might remember when they sent out eM card where it just had circles of sort of dry products that you were supposed to rub your finger on and apply. I never even tried it. Thankfully, it was a bonus item.

I don't mind the packets now, but there should be more than one if they are going to give those. I actually like the 100% Pure hand creme I got last month in the packets.


----------



## Pfinky (Feb 5, 2014)

> Those "peelie" samples are basically just pointless in my opinion. I don't mind them as a freebie, but unless it peels off about half a page size, there never seems to be enough to product to actually use. Worse exists however, those from Ipsy might remember when they sent out eM card where it just had circles of sort of dry products that you were supposed to rub your finger on and apply. I never even tried it. Thankfully, it was a bonus item. I don't mind the packets now, but there should be more than one if they are going to give those. I actually like the 100% Pure hand creme I got last month in the packets.


 The EM sample worked out okay for me! I just applied each with their respective brushes and it got about three uses out of them. Only one of the colors I had beef with as it didn't leave the paper very well.


----------



## natashaia (Feb 5, 2014)

i received the blush peels in september i think?? i ended up throwing them out, because the colors were ugly too. they sent 3 different peel cards, but it still sucked. I liked the pure ketchup packet samples, because they full and they sent 3. i didn't mind that at all.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 5, 2014)

> I got a Stila peelie as a deluxe sample in Aug 2012. I was pretty mad and complained but did not get any points. That was the worst box I ever received. Here is a picture of my box. I don't mind getting these kind of samples but only if they are the 6th item in the box, they cannot be classified as deluxe.
> 
> 
> 
> Â


 I got the same sample, I'm always defending the sample sizes and even I was mad about that one. Really mad.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2014)

Is it just me, or does the promotion picture in post #1 look like it has OPI polish in it? They haven't mentioned a peep about that.

Sorry that its potentially spoilers, but I know that posts that are under spoiler cuts usually aren't noticed as much as others LOL.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 5, 2014)

> Is it just me, or does the promotion picture in post #1 look like it has OPI polish in it? They haven't mentioned a peep about that. Sorry that its potentially spoilers, but I know that posts that are under spoiler cuts usually aren't noticed as much as others LOL.


 OPI was explicitly namechecked in one of the press releases, but I think that's been it. My theory is that it's such a known brand and standard color that they don't feel the need to push it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OPI was explicitly namechecked in one of the press releases, but I think that's been it. My theory is that it's such a known brand and standard color that they don't feel the need to push it.
That theory makes sense, since Birchbox has been pushing/exposing newer brands as of lately. I thought it was interesting that they promoted Essie being in the GOOP boxes and even the Teen Vogue ones, but they do things a little differently now definitely.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it just me, or does the promotion picture in post #1 look like it has OPI polish in it? They haven't mentioned a peep about that.

Sorry that its potentially spoilers, but I know that posts that are under spoiler cuts usually aren't noticed as much as others LOL.


There was most definitely an OPI polish pictured in a promo photo, and it had what looked like a tie-dyed cap instead of a black cap? I was kind of excited to see what that was all about, but like you I haven't heard any other mention of OPI this month.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it just me, or does the promotion picture in post #1 look like it has OPI polish in it? They haven't mentioned a peep about that.

  
  Sorry that its potentially spoilers, but I know that posts that are under spoiler cuts usually aren't noticed as much as others LOL.



There was most definitely an OPI polish pictured in a promo photo, and it had what looked like a tie-dyed cap instead of a black cap? I was kind of excited to see what that was all about, but like you I haven't heard any other mention of OPI this month. I don't follow OPI's products that much compared to other nail polish brands, so I was a bit confused by the tie-dyed looking cap.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 5, 2014)

I liked the videos better when they sat behind a table of the products and showed the product and sample size.  This hiding the product off camera or out of the shot doesn't make me excited.  

I also wondered if OPI wasn't included in the video because it won't make it into the boxes, like they didn't get enough in time to make it into the boxes.  But who knows.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Feb 5, 2014)

I've joined this group mainly to ask a question, but I must say, if it wasn't for you ladies, I never would have known the details of peeking before the boxes go live, so thanks!

Now, onto my question: Do any of you ladies have a boyfriend/brother/man-in-your-life that subs to Birchbox Man on the same account as yours? There is a high potential that for the second month in a row, we will receive the same item, the Dr. Brandt's Pore's No More was in some of the men's boxes, and seems to be in a lot of the women's boxes. Last month we both got Reiver. How common is this? We live in the same house, so any gender-netural samples, we share anyways. Maybe this is more of a rant than a serious question.

Side note, while lurking, I saw someone say "If it fits, it ships." I'm a nanny, and I taught the little guy to say that when he finishes a puzzle, however, with his slight lisp, he says "If it sh*ts...it sh*ts!"


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Feb 5, 2014)

> > Â  I've read this joke 3 times now and I just FINALLY got it! :rofl2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just now got it - after you explained it!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *DonutsDriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've joined this group mainly to ask a question, but I must say, if it wasn't for you ladies, I never would have known the details of peeking before the boxes go live, so thanks!

Now, onto my question: Do any of you ladies have a boyfriend/brother/man-in-your-life that subs to Birchbox Man on the same account as yours? There is a high potential that for the second month in a row, we will receive the same item, the Dr. Brandt's Pore's No More was in some of the men's boxes, and seems to be in a lot of the women's boxes. Last month we both got Reiver. How common is this? We live in the same house, so any gender-netural samples, we share anyways. Maybe this is more of a rant than a serious question.

Side note, while lurking, I saw someone say "If it fits, it ships." I'm a nanny, and I taught the little guy to say that when he finishes a puzzle, however, with his slight lisp, he says "If it sh*ts...it sh*ts!" 


My husband gets Birchbox Man on the same account as me. He's only subbed for 2 months now and I've been subbing since Sept, but we have not gotten any of the same products (yet). I actually tried to steal his Reviver Dry Deodorant Swipe and he said "That's mine!" haha. Could it have to do with your preferences? If you have similar wants and/or skin concerns that could explain getting the same items. Or it could be a random fluke... It would be disappointing to keep getting the same things :/


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 5, 2014)

> I've joined this group mainly to ask a question, but I must say, if it wasn't for you ladies, I never would have known the details of peeking before the boxes go live, so thanks! Now, onto my question: Do any of you ladies have a boyfriend/brother/man-in-your-life that subs to Birchbox Man on the same account as yours? There is a high potential that for the second month in a row, we will receive the same item, the Dr. Brandt's Pore's No More was in some of the men's boxes, and seems to be in a lot of the women's boxes. Last month we both got Reiver. How common is this? We live in the same house, so any gender-netural samples, we share anyways. Maybe this is more of a rant than a serious question. Side note, while lurking, I saw someone say "If it fits, it ships." I'm a nanny, and I taught the little guy to say that when he finishes a puzzle, however, with his slight lisp, he says "If it sh*ts...it sh*ts!"Â


 My husband is also on the same account and gets his box, and last month we both got the Reviver and it looks like this month we will both be getting the pores no more same thing as you guys! Ridicules, isn't it?? Makes me mad especially since neither one of has large pores!!! And we don't smoke or drink or what ever. Your ranting, I'm ranting, I FB ranted, I'm about ready to cancel both accounts except my husband loves his account!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My husband is also on the same account and gets his box, and last month we both got the Reviver and it looks like this month we will both be getting the pores no more same thing as you guys! Ridicules, isn't it?? Makes me mad especially since neither one of has large pores!!! And we don't smoke or drink or what ever. Your ranting, I'm ranting, I FB ranted, I'm about ready to cancel both accounts except my husband loves his account!


Did your husband already get his box with Pores No More in it? Same question to @DonutsDriver. I don't usually check all the box variations for the men's account but now, out of curiosity, I'd like to see how many products they use in both the men's and women's boxes! It's probably difficult for Birchbox to check every subscription by household and make sure that no products overlap, ever. If it was a continual thing I would shoot them an email and ask if there is anything that can be done about it? They might not be able to fix it but maybe you'll get some extra points or some kind of apology gift?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 5, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband is also on the same account and gets his box, and last month we both got the Reviver and it looks like this month we will both be getting the pores no more same thing as you guys! Ridicules, isn't it?? Makes me mad especially since neither one of has large pores!!! And we don't smoke or drink or what ever. Your ranting, I'm ranting, I FB ranted, I'm about ready to cancel both accounts except my husband loves his account!
> 
> ...


 Yes, he got it around the first of the month (last week) sometime! Anyway, I guess I should shut up about BB. I have been ranting and raving all day about them. It's getting my Blood pressure up!!!! LOL. They have got me mad about resending items, cause they have, they have sent my husband and I the same stuff and almost everything they are giving out this month is a repeat! I know they don't read the profiles cause I get the exact opposite, maybe I should totally change everything around and see what it does!! What do you think. There are times I never receive my boxes and I practically have to call and beg to get it and then they tell me that they don't have those products anymore but then they put those very same products into someone else's box the next month! Mi don't get it. I feel like I'm being lied to and deceived and that bothers me. Maybe I should just cancel, but again, my husband loves his box and likes getting it every month! Oh well girls! Got to go get dinner started and think about this some more before I blow my top!!!! : )


----------



## sldb (Feb 5, 2014)

After I saw the promo photo I did some research into that OPI bottle with the strange cap.

I think it is part of this upcoming collection: http://www.chicprofile.com/2014/01/opi-sheer-tints-collection-spring-2014.html


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I realllllly don't want the shampoo and conditioner. I can't use sulfate because I'm allergic and they always have it in them. I got shampoo and conditioner in my last box that I couldn't use. It wastes half my box. I didn't answer any hair questions on my profile and didn't check for any hair stuff either, so if they sent it two months in a row I would be soooo sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yeah, I hope I don't get them because they have monoi, which gives me hives. They look otherwise good, but I have no idea why them not having parabens would be better for color-treated hair. I suspect Katis misspoke? It would be a bummer to get two items that I absolutely can not use, even on my dog.

I think there are a lot of products from the video that I would not mind getting, but I am pretty bummed that they were mostly all things that I already knew about, when it appears we are sure to get some new stuff, at least that's what it looks like with the boxes still missing so many items. I don't mind getting things from previous months, not at all, I was just hoping to find out about the new stuff from the spoiler video.

Also, a different mascara for my bottom lashes? Why not a different mascara for each individual eyelash. They could be slightly different textures and colors, giving my lashes extra dimension. Voila, I just became a beauty expert. *bows*


----------



## LadyK (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After I saw the promo photo I did some research into that OPI bottle with the strange cap.

I think it is part of this upcoming collection: http://www.chicprofile.com/2014/01/opi-sheer-tints-collection-spring-2014.html
Those look really fun!  This is one of the first months where I've wanted all the polish from my subs.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After I saw the promo photo I did some research into that OPI bottle with the strange cap.

I think it is part of this upcoming collection: http://www.chicprofile.com/2014/01/opi-sheer-tints-collection-spring-2014.html

Nice work! I did some searching too and couldn't find anything. It does look like that could be it though! Hmm so I wonder if they're giving them out or not?? I love OPI nail polish. *wishing*


----------



## casey anne (Feb 5, 2014)

So, the OPI is here, too:

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-beauty/news/birchbox-us-weekly-february-red-carpet-essentials-box-sneak-peek-201452


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes, he got it around the first of the month (last week) sometime! Anyway, I guess I should shut up about BB. I have been ranting and raving all day about them. It's getting my Blood pressure up!!!! LOL. They have got me mad about resending items, cause they have, they have sent my husband and I the same stuff and almost everything they are giving out this month is a repeat! I know they don't read the profiles cause I get the exact opposite, maybe I should totally change everything around and see what it does!! What do you think. There are times I never receive my boxes and I practically have to call and beg to get it and then they tell me that they don't have those products anymore but then they put those very same products into someone else's box the next month! Mi don't get it. I feel like I'm being lied to and deceived and that bothers me. Maybe I should just cancel, but again, my husband loves his box and likes getting it every month! Oh well girls! Got to go get dinner started and think about this some more before I blow my top!!!! : )

Wow that sounds really awful!




 I'm shocked b/c I've had a completely different experience with Birchbox! I haven't had any issues, so I haven't had to deal with customer service yet but I've heard great things about their CS. I've always gotten my boxes promptly each month too.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow that sounds really awful!



 I'm shocked b/c I've had a completely different experience with Birchbox! I haven't had any issues, so I haven't had to deal with customer service yet but I've heard great things about their CS. I've always gotten my boxes promptly each month too.
Same here.  I have been in the last waves of shipping the last couple months but have always received my box before the end of the month.  I have never had to contact their CS but it sounds like they are happy to help us tweak profiles to try and get more of what we like.  All around I've been very happy with BB.


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonutsDriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've joined this group mainly to ask a question, but I must say, if it wasn't for you ladies, I never would have known the details of peeking before the boxes go live, so thanks!

Now, onto my question: Do any of you ladies have a boyfriend/brother/man-in-your-life that subs to Birchbox Man on the same account as yours? There is a high potential that for the second month in a row, we will receive the same item, the Dr. Brandt's Pore's No More was in some of the men's boxes, and seems to be in a lot of the women's boxes. Last month we both got Reiver. How common is this? We live in the same house, so any gender-netural samples, we share anyways. Maybe this is more of a rant than a serious question.

Side note, while lurking, I saw someone say "If it fits, it ships." I'm a nanny, and I taught the little guy to say that when he finishes a puzzle, however, with his slight lisp, he says "If it sh*ts...it sh*ts!"
My husband and I are on the same account and we both got the John Varvatos cologne... I still recall that horrid November in 2012 when birchbox thought it a good idea to give the women cologne to "gift" to the man in their life in order to give thanks... I pay $20 for his damn birchbox every month he should be thanking me!!!! I wanted a sample for myself!!! And did he get a women's sample in his November box to gift to me, NO! GRRRRR.... Not that I am holding a grudge or anything :-/


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



My husband is also on the same account and gets his box, and last month we both got the Reviver and it looks like this month we will both be getting the pores no more same thing as you guys! Ridicules, isn't it?? Makes me mad especially since neither one of has large pores!!! And we don't smoke or drink or what ever. Your ranting, I'm ranting, I FB ranted, I'm about ready to cancel both accounts except my husband loves his account!



Did your husband already get his box with Pores No More in it? Same question to @DonutsDriver. I don't usually check all the box variations for the men's account but now, out of curiosity, I'd like to see how many products they use in both the men's and women's boxes!

It's probably difficult for Birchbox to check every subscription by household and make sure that no products overlap, ever. If it was a continual thing I would shoot them an email and ask if there is anything that can be done about it? They might not be able to fix it but maybe you'll get some extra points or some kind of apology gift? 

I sent birchbox a 3 paragraph rant about how upset I was to be receiving a men's cologne in my women's box, especially when my husband already received the exact same cologne in his box. And they responded by saying that even though our subscriptions are under the same account they do not account for duplicates between men &amp; womens boxes. No points were given, just a "So Sorry you are upset!" response. At least you got a gender neutral product! Many products bbox man sends out could work for a woman, for example Himistry Vitamin C serum, seriously amazeballs. But a cologne?? no way! and I should mention that my husband did not the John Varvatos cologne when he did receive it and also gave it a bad review


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have been charged for my main account but not for another account yet. Should I be concerned or have they not billed all accounts yet?


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't think it's reasonable to expect them to not send dupes between your men's and women's boxes. People with 2 or more subscriptions get dupes. That's just how it goes.


----------



## meganbernadette (Feb 5, 2014)

The app trick is *not* working for me this month! It's so weird.. even products that I've already received aren't showing as "box history", they're showing as "recommended for you". Oh well, I guess I'll be surprised this month.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The app trick is *not* working for me this month! It's so weird.. even products that I've already received aren't showing as "box history", they're showing as "recommended for you". Oh well, I guess I'll be surprised this month.
Same here! *starts counting down until the 10th*


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks birchbox for spoiler #1 - letting us know you're sending out juicy couture for the 50th month this month, i would have never guessed &gt;_&gt;


----------



## meganbernadette (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks birchbox for spoiler #1 - letting us know you're sending out juicy couture for the 50th month this month, i would have never guessed &gt;_&gt;
HAHAHAHAHAHA I just literally laughed out loud reading this


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 5, 2014)

> Thanks birchbox forÂ spoiler #1 -Â letting us know you're sending out juicy couture for the 50th month this month, i would have never guessed &gt;_&gt;


 I was all excited, then I saw that ... and now not so much.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2014)

I really don't mind Juicy Couture perfumes at all, and Couture La La Malibu might be a nice summer scent since I live by the beach, but Birchbox's close relationship with them is no secret to anyone at this point bahahha.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 5, 2014)

They won't stop until we've all gotten every possible Juicy fragrance sample. Considering there's Juicy Couture, Viva La Juicy, Viva La Juicy La Fleur, Viva La Juicy Noir, Couture La La, and now Juicy Couture Malibu and Couture La La Malibu, we will never see the end of this freaking brand.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They won't stop until we've all gotten every possible Juicy fragrance sample. Considering there's Juicy Couture, Viva La Juicy, Viva La Juicy La Fleur, Viva La Juicy Noir, Couture La La, and now Juicy Couture Malibu and Couture La La Malibu, we will never see the end of this freaking brand. 
Were most of these already established perfumes when they were sent out or does Juicy just keep making new perfumes every six months? If the latter, then we seriously will never seen the end BAHAH.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Were most of these already established perfumes when they were sent out or does Juicy just keep making new perfumes every six months? If the latter, then we seriously will never seen the end BAHAH.

When I joined in the summer of 2012, Viva La Juicy La Fleur had just come out and was sampled in Birchboxes upon its release. Then I believe it was Viva La Juicy Noir, Couture La La, and now the two Malibu fragrances. I don't think it's going to end!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When I joined in the summer of 2012, Viva La Juicy La Fleur had just come out and was sampled in Birchboxes upon its release. Then I believe it was Viva La Juicy Noir, Couture La La, and now the two Malibu fragrances. I don't think it's going to end!
the only upshot to this is i feel like most boxes that have perfume in them generally have bigger samples, at least from my own experience.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 5, 2014)

@kawaiimeows @peridotcricket @queenofperil I know I am in the minority but I am looking forward to the Juicy fragrance! I have been debating buying the double ended rollerball off Ulta. I do not have perfume marked as something I like/dislike and it seems like it has been a while since I got one (well I did get HP Journey last month).  

Which means I will not get it this month since I want it!  So to all the people who get it and do not want it, let me know if you don't like it!

And Juicy reminds me of Victoria's secret in the amount of fragrances they put out!  They seem to do about 2 per year!  I used to work at VS and a new one was coming out all the time (we usually got one for free)!


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 5, 2014)

@kawaiimeows as far as the OPI it's definitely on the press release (linked) along with Smashbox as specifically stated they will be included in the selections.I'm thinking it's not going to happen and they're gonna get some angry people though cause with the Ruby Wings (2 possibilities) and possible OPI that would be a lot of nail polish?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They won't stop until we've all gotten every possible Juicy fragrance sample. Considering there's Juicy Couture, Viva La Juicy, Viva La Juicy La Fleur, Viva La Juicy Noir, Couture La La, and now Juicy Couture Malibu and Couture La La Malibu, we will never see the end of this freaking brand. 

I will not rest until I get Viva La Juicy La Fleur La La Malibu!!! I'm sure it'll be my signature scent!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They won't stop until we've all gotten every possible Juicy fragrance sample. Considering there's Juicy Couture, Viva La Juicy, Viva La Juicy La Fleur, Viva La Juicy Noir, Couture La La, and now Juicy Couture Malibu and Couture La La Malibu, we will never see the end of this freaking brand. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Were most of these already established perfumes when they were sent out or does Juicy just keep making new perfumes every six months? If the latter, then we seriously will never seen the end BAHAH.
It is my sincere belief that they do in fact make a new one every six months just to have a new product launch.  There will never be an end to the variations.  We will never see the end of these until the company goes out of business.  It kind of reminds me of the many variations of Snake Oil released by Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab (yes, I am a BPAL cultist), but with one important distinction:  I can actually wear Snake Oil and most of its variations without STABBITY PAIN.  And the variations don't all smell almost exactly the same.  Every single Juicy scent smells exactly the same to me.  Bizarrely, even though they all have the exact same base, BPAL somehow manages to make all of the Snake Oil variations smell wildly different.  I would have no clue that Green Tree Viper used the same base as Temple Viper if I didn't know this was the case.

@lovepink -- You can have all of my Juicy [insert variety name here].  I may even have a few old releases that I would love to evict from my residence.  They love sending me that crap.  I love not having a searing migraine.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I will not rest until I get Viva La Juicy La Fleur La La Malibu!!! I'm sure it'll be my signature scent!

And its sultry sister fragrance, Viva La Juicy Couture La Fleur La La Malibu _Noir_.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 5, 2014)

I will start this off by saying I am 37 and for some reason, Juicy smells good on me. I know it smells like some teen age party girl in the bottle, but on me it works somehow, I have no idea.

That said, I have NEVER received a Juicy sample from BB haha. But yes--they do seem to have a surprising amounts of variations and love for the company.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

It is my sincere belief that they do in fact make a new one every six months just to have a new product launch.  There will never be an end to the variations.  We will never see the end of these until the company goes out of business.  It kind of reminds me of the many variations of Snake Oil released by Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab (yes, I am a BPAL cultist), but with one important distinction:  I can actually wear Snake Oil and most of its variations without STABBITY PAIN.  And the variations don't all smell almost exactly the same.  Every single Juicy scent smells exactly the same to me.  Bizarrely, even though they all have the exact same base, BPAL somehow manages to make all of the Snake Oil variations smell wildly different.  I would have no clue that Green Tree Viper used the same base as Temple Viper if I didn't know this was the case.

@lovepink -- You can have all of my Juicy [insert variety name here].  I may even have a few old releases that I would love to evict from my residence.  They love sending me that crap.  I love not having a searing migraine.

I've wanted to try BPAL for a long time, but I'm scared to order. I'm kind of picky about scents, and I don't want to spend money on anything I haven't smelled first. I know I tend to like bergamot in fragrances, but that's about it as far as what I know I do like. Anything that's along the lines of Viva La Juicy or Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift (those two fragrances smell exactly the same to me, which is waaaaaaaaaay too sweet) I don't care for. I also don't tend to like anything with the word "noir" in it (think the Tom Ford noir fragrances).


----------



## lovepink (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

It is my sincere belief that they do in fact make a new one every six months just to have a new product launch.  There will never be an end to the variations.  We will never see the end of these until the company goes out of business.  It kind of reminds me of the many variations of Snake Oil released by Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab (yes, I am a BPAL cultist), but with one important distinction:  I can actually wear Snake Oil and most of its variations without STABBITY PAIN.  And the variations don't all smell almost exactly the same.  Every single Juicy scent smells exactly the same to me.  Bizarrely, even though they all have the exact same base, BPAL somehow manages to make all of the Snake Oil variations smell wildly different.  I would have no clue that Green Tree Viper used the same base as Temple Viper if I didn't know this was the case.

@lovepink -- You can have all of my Juicy [insert variety name here].  I may even have a few old releases that I would love to evict from my residence.  They love sending me that crap.  I love not having a searing migraine.
I can completely related to not wanting to have a migraine and evicting fragrances from your home that do that!  I like sweet sugary scents, and light florals.  I am wearing Chloe as my weekly fragrance this week and it smells like diapers on me.  Not dirty ones but not exactly the smell I am going for!  I am also buring the Toasted marshmallow from BBW right now and it is so sweet smelling it makes my teeth hurt!  My husband thinks it smells like banana bread! Lol

I checked my BB box history and the last time I got a fragrance was May 2013! 2013 was my year of fragrance in BB as they sent me one like every month until May, then no love until January!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I will not rest until I get Viva La Juicy La Fleur La La Malibu!!! I'm sure it'll be my signature scent!

And its sultry sister fragrance, Viva La Juicy Couture La Fleur La La Malibu _Noir_. 






Oh yes!!!  



  

I seriously have no idea what I even want from Birchbox this month.  Other than all of the Benefit.


----------



## amidea (Feb 5, 2014)

i would also gladly help anyone evict juicy fragrances they don't want!  i'm sad to admit it but those teenage girl perfumes are the ones i think smell the best on me... i'm turning 26 this year, so it's not tooo far off right?


----------



## XBrieX (Feb 5, 2014)

Other than the mascara and nail polish, I have no idea what I want this month.


----------



## XBrieX (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i would also gladly help anyone evict juicy fragrances they don't want!  i'm sad to admit it but those teenage girl perfumes are the ones i think smell the best on me... i'm turning 26 this year, so it's not tooo far off right?

I'm the same way. I'm 26 and 2 of the perfumes that I wear are the same my 16 year old cousin wears. lol


----------



## amidea (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *XBrieX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm the same way. I'm 26 and 2 of the perfumes that I wear are the same my 16 year old cousin wears. lol 
haha i just tell myself we'll age slowly... i was embarrassed that my friend realized one of justin bieber's perfumes smells better on me.  but i draw the line there - i cannot tell people i wear justin bieber.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
And its sultry sister fragrance, Viva La Juicy Couture La Fleur La La Malibu _Noir_. 




BAHAHAH


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 5, 2014)

> I will start this off by saying I am 37 and for some reason, Juicy smells good on me. I know it smells like some teen age party girl in the bottle, but on me it works somehow, I have no idea. That said, I have NEVER received a Juicy sample from BB haha. But yes--they do seem to have a surprising amounts of variations and love for the company.


 Chemistry! My mom is almost 60 and I pass along my Juicy samples along with any gourmands I get and she smells like an angel that farts rainbows. On me, a hooker working the cotton candy stand. I can wear older fragrances well though, florals and musk.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm happy to try any perfume, just please don't give me the sarahpotempa half up! I already received it on my main account and I really don't want a second one from my other sub.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 5, 2014)

I wonder if the Juicy Couture brand being licensed exclusively to Kohls starting this fall will affect their perfume lines? Maybe there is an end!


----------



## LizGeary (Feb 5, 2014)

Quick question.. I gifted my BFF a bb for Xmas and she's good till February but she went ahead and signed up for an annual sub with the us weekly link on the same account. Will she still get the the sub? How does she see both boxes?? Technically she has two for feb.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if the Juicy Couture brand being licensed exclusively to Kohls starting this fall will affect their perfume lines? Maybe there is an end!
I was wondering the same exact thing. I also wondered if the licensing thing would create a split between Juicy Couture perfume and Juicy Couture apparel, otherwise the perfume would take a serious price cut I feel like. I almost thought the perfume part might get bought kind of like how L'Oreal owns YSL Beauty and not Saint Laurent Paris the clothing label.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  the only upshot to this is i feel like most boxes that have perfume in them generally have bigger samples, at least from my own experience.
I do think now that they allowed people to say 'no more than 6 fragrances a year' the boxes with a fragrance sample tend to be pretty good. Because of that, I have one of my boxes set to love fragrance. I'm going to see how that goes.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 5, 2014)

> I was wondering the same exact thing. I also wondered if the licensing thing would create a split between Juicy Couture perfume and Juicy Couture apparel, otherwise the perfume would take a serious price cut I feel like. I almost thought the perfume part might get boughtÂ kind of like how L'Oreal owns YSL Beauty and not Saint Laurent Paris the clothing label.


 Yeah, it's probably something like that. I think their perfume is pretty profitable.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Chemistry! My mom is almost 60 and I pass along my Juicy samples along with any gourmands I get and she smells like an angel that farts rainbows. On me, a hooker working the cotton candy stand. I can wear older fragrances well though, florals and musk.
I've often liked a perfume and saw many people (here on MUT or elsewhere) said it smells like an old grandma fragrance. And yes, florals and musks are my favorite. Glad I'm not alone. Oh, and sweet smelling perfumes don't even appeal to me in the bottle, which I guess counts out a lot of younger fragrances these days. I do like citrus though, if it is done right.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've often liked a perfume and saw many people (here on MUT or elsewhere) said it smells like an old grandma fragrance. And yes, florals and musks are my favorite. Glad I'm not alone. Oh, and sweet smelling perfumes don't even appeal to me in the bottle, which I guess counts out a lot of younger fragrances these days. I do like citrus though, if it is done right.
I'll wear sweet perfumes like Juicy, they are definitely appropriate for certain occasions for me and they don't clash with my body chemistry. But on the whole I really love musky perfume, which is why the Atelier scents are my *favorite*


----------



## itsMac (Feb 6, 2014)

That smashbox mascara is my favorite thing in the world....sooooo crossing my fingers for that!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 6, 2014)

> That smashbox mascara is my favorite thing in the world....sooooo crossing my fingers for that!!


 Nice! I love trying new mascara but I have no experience with smashbox. Fingers crossed!


----------



## itsMac (Feb 6, 2014)

> Nice! I love trying new mascara but I have no experience with smashbox. Fingers crossed!


 It's amazing! Their eyeshadow palettes are great,too! My aunt gets passes to the EstÃ©e Lauder Factory sale each year....smashbox, Mac, Bobbi Brown...I cry a little every time we go....tears of makeup loving joy


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 6, 2014)

> @kawaiimeows Â as far as the OPI it's definitely on the press releaseÂ (linked) along with Smashbox as specifically stated they will be included in the selections.I'm thinking it's not going to happen and they're gonna get some angry people though cause with the Ruby Wings (2 possibilities) and possible OPI that would be a lot of nail polish?Â :icon_scratch:


 I got the ruby wing in my Jan box - the exact color on the Feb spoiler video. Interesting that I did not see OPI in the video. I hope I get it because that was one of the main reasons I got a second sub this month.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nice! I love trying new mascara but I have no experience with smashbox. Fingers crossed!

The brush is kind of the classic, natural bristle style, and it wears really well on my incomprehensibly oily skin without being too much of a pain to take off. I really like this mascara.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They won't stop until we've all gotten every possible Juicy fragrance sample. Considering there's Juicy Couture, Viva La Juicy, Viva La Juicy La Fleur, Viva La Juicy Noir, Couture La La, and now Juicy Couture Malibu and Couture La La Malibu, we will never see the end of this freaking brand. 


It seems like I have seen a million Juicy Couture perfume samples in the BB boxes! But I haven't received a single one?


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 6, 2014)

I've never gotten a Juicy sample either! Which is actually one of the few perfumes that I like that BB sends out. Scents drastically change on me, so it smells less sweet, more tart/fruity on me. Great summer scent!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 6, 2014)

Send all of the juicy perfumes to me birchbox! I have the noir one and original juicy on my vanity and I plan on buying the rollerball. Just no more hair accessories. I have less hair than Halle Berry but slightly more than sinead oconnor.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 6, 2014)

> The brush is kind of the classic, natural bristle style, and it wears really well on my incomprehensibly oily skin without being too much of a pain to take off. I really like this mascara.Â


 Maybe that's why it wears so awful on me, I have uber dry skin. I love the way it looks, it has an incredible effect. On me, however, it flakes so so so bad. I've had to throw contacts out because I'm out and a flake gets under it. I stopped wearing it for that reason, which is a shame because my lashes look like a mascara ad with it.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Feb 6, 2014)

> Quick question.. I gifted my BFF a bb for Xmas and she's good till February but she went ahead and signed up for an annual sub with the us weekly link on the same account. Will she still get the the sub? How does she see both boxes?? Technically she has two for feb.


 If it's all on the same account, the subscription she paid for should start after her gift sub ends, so she will only receive one February box and her annual subscription will start in March. Hope that helps!


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here. The neon pink is a fun color and looks neato under a black light but I really wanted to see some color shifting and it simply didn't happen. At. All.
super odd!  when i got the poppy color quite a few months back it color changed for me like a champ - i loved that stuff!


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i would also gladly help anyone evict juicy fragrances they don't want!  i'm sad to admit it but those teenage girl perfumes are the ones i think smell the best on me... i'm turning 26 this year, so it's not tooo far off right?
lol i'm 30 and i wear a few of them!   AND i bought la la for my mom for christmas last year!


----------



## XBrieX (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  haha i just tell myself we'll age slowly... i was embarrassed that my friend realized one of justin bieber's perfumes smells better on me.  but i draw the line there - i cannot tell people i wear justin bieber.

LOL. My daughter wears that and sometimes I "accidentally" spray it on me too!


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 6, 2014)

Ugh... pretty sure my PopSugar Must Have Box, Birchbox, and Bijoux Box are all going to arrive at the same time. Then what will I look forward to the rest of the month?!?!! #firstworldsubscriptionproblems


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quick question.. I gifted my BFF a bb for Xmas and she's good till February but she went ahead and signed up for an annual sub with the us weekly link on the same account. Will she still get the the sub? How does she see both boxes?? Technically she has two for feb.


I think what pooteeweet213 said is correct, and also if you're asking if she'll still get the Us Weekly subscription I believe the answer is yes to that as well. All current BB subscribers and anyone who subscribed before 2/15 will be eligible for that.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh... pretty sure my PopSugar Must Have Box, Birchbox, and Bijoux Box are all going to arrive at the same time. Then what will I look forward to the rest of the month?!?!! #firstworldsubscriptionproblems


That is why I made a couple of small purchases on Julep and Birchbox, so hopefully those arrivals will be staggered with my boxes and I'll get goodies every couple days for the next month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the ruby wing in my Jan box - the exact color on the Feb spoiler video. Interesting that I did not see OPI in the video. I hope I get it because that was one of the main reasons I got a second sub this month.


Have you looked back through the boxes lately? I just looked at them today and a bunch of them have the OPI polish, so I'm really crossing my fingers I get one of them! I saw one with the OPI polish, Protect &amp; Oil spray, AND the Dr. Brandt camera-ready kit.... I think it was box 1 and 3 (they are identical at this point)... And man oh man do I want one of them!


----------



## misslaurelann (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm so excited for this birchbox! I really hope to get any of the benefit products! I got the lip gloss when I re-signed up in September, so I'm not sure if that was part of the "welcome box" even though I'd actually been signed up since 2011 and just cancelled for a bit. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 6, 2014)

A few of the boxes aren't showing any products for me, like #29, anyone else noticing this?

&amp; when do the boxes update?


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A few of the boxes aren't showing any products for me, like #29, anyone else noticing this?

&amp; when do the boxes update?
Our box pages update on the 10th.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Feb 6, 2014)

I have shipping info one of my accounts!! It shipped yesterday! Woo!

ETA: I forgot that I have two boxes (and a gift Welcome box) this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The other box has not shipped, yet. In fact, the account doesn't even have a non-clicky truck.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 6, 2014)

i wonder what the missing items are. i've only looked through a few variations but i noticed 1 and 3 were the same


----------



## kira685 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have shipping info one of my accounts!! It shipped yesterday! Woo!

ETA: I forgot that I have two boxes (and a gift Welcome box) this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The other box has not shipped, yet. In fact, the account doesn't even have a non-clicky truck.
I haven't gotten the official email, but I just checked and I do have a clicky truck! ETA next Thursday


----------



## misslaurelann (Feb 6, 2014)

No shipping on either account for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QueenJane (Feb 6, 2014)

Clicky truck on box 2! Projected delivery date of 2/10 wight is 0.4050


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 6, 2014)

the OPI polish has been added to the birchbox shop

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/opi-sheer-tints-color-tinted-top-coat


----------



## natashaia (Feb 6, 2014)

Mine shipped today! That's the earliest ever for me! Weight is .59.


----------



## chaostheory (Feb 6, 2014)

Can someone screenshot what/where a clicky truck is?


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone screenshot what/where a clicky truck is?


I can't do that here at work, but if you go to My Account &gt; Account Settings there should be a list of links like Edit Profile, Update Billing Info, etc... It's at the bottom of the list and should say "February Box Shipping Information". It will have a little truck icon beside it. If it's "clicky" there will be a tracking number underneath that you can click to track your package. All my links show up orange... I guess it's the same for everyone? So if it's not orange it's not a link and therefore not clicky. Hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone screenshot what/where a clicky truck is?



I can't do that here at work, but if you go to My Account &gt; Account Settings there should be a list of links like Edit Profile, Update Billing Info, etc... It's at the bottom of the list and should say "February Box Shipping Information". It will have a little truck icon beside it. If it's "clicky" there will be a tracking number underneath that you can click to track your package. All my links show up orange... I guess it's the same for everyone? So if it's not orange it's not a link and therefore not clicky. Hope that helps



That totally helped! Mine is not clicky, but now I know where to find it! Thanks so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 6, 2014)

Yea!  Shippage! (Ok, I might have made that up.)  February 10th, .550


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a tracking number! They haven't emailed it but it's on my account! It says expected delivery date on the 10th!


----------



## natashaia (Feb 6, 2014)

has anyone received the dry conditioner!? I really really want that. I love hair products, but BB gives me too many shampoo/conditioners and not any of the other stuff.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  has anyone received the dry conditioner!? I really really want that. I love hair products, but BB gives me too many shampoo/conditioners and not any of the other stuff. 
I got it last month.  I didn't think I'd like it or get any use from it, but turns out I really love it!  I hope you get to try it this month.


----------



## sla6793 (Feb 6, 2014)

A little OT but after trying to hoard my points to save up for placing a big order, I caved and spent some points on the Smashbox try it all kit.. I haven't tried any Smashbox products yet and after hearing all of the positive feedback I'm excited to try them out!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 6, 2014)

My box shipped!!! .56 and due to come in on the 8th! Wow! That's the soonest one of my boxes have ever shown up! It's actually already in IL too


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

omg my january box shipping info is still up and I screamed and thought I had a clicky truck and got even more excited when I saw it was delivered....on January 14th...


----------



## LadyK (Feb 6, 2014)

No clicky truck for me.  I don't mind waiting this month.  After the January Glossybox (still don't have it) I am feeling pretty positive about Birchbox and Ipsy shipping.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice, my box is clicky too! It shipped yesterday and will arrive the 13th. 




 
Box weight 0.4100, I'm going to guess no nail polish or hair stuff? Never had a box that light before. This should be interesting!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 6, 2014)

WOAH BirchBox shipping is way better than ipsy. I should be getting mine the 8th! and it says mine weighs .40


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 6, 2014)

SOmeone from a facebook group received a shipping email today but got one of her box already.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  has anyone received the dry conditioner!? I really really want that. I love hair products, but BB gives me too many shampoo/conditioners and not any of the other stuff. 
I got it and have no plans on using it. I really need to set up a trade thread of my own but it wouldn't have many items listed lol


----------



## camel11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Per isntagram, there's a box with Smashbox mascara , OPI, Agave Healing Oil Treatment, and Eleven Skin. There's also a card with some colors of some sort? Maybe eye shadow??


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Per isntagram, there's a box with Smashbox mascara , OPI, Agave Healing Oil Treatment, and Eleven Skin. There's also a card with some colors of some sort? Maybe eye shadow??
It is a sample card of the Smashbox Full Exposure palette


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

I got the dry conditioner last month. It's pretty cool, but my hair HATES conditioner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That Instagram box sounds awesome!


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 6, 2014)

need. clicky. truck.


----------



## paparazzimom (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  need. clicky. truck. 












 
Your emoji's are spot on. LOL


----------



## paparazzimom (Feb 6, 2014)

I received my shipping notification. My expected delivery date is 2-8. my box weight is 0.40


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolesegarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your emoji's are spot on. LOL
Haha I love these emojis. 

Still waiting.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is a sample card of the Smashbox Full Exposure palette
I still don't know how I feel about these sample cards counting as an item.  This one looks like you could theoretically try each color once.  This does fit in with the "sample" aspect of birchbox.  At the same time they just seem so cheesy.  What if you want to try out a shadow more than once before buying?  I think there is a happy medium between full size and sample card that would be better for getting customers to buy the product.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2014)

From Instagram:  user @MaryRecker


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still don't know how I feel about these sample cards counting as an item.  This one looks like you could theoretically try each color once.  This does fit in with the "sample" aspect of birchbox.  At the same time they just seem so cheesy.  What if you want to try out a shadow more than once before buying?  I think there is a happy medium between full size and sample card that would be better for getting customers to buy the product.  

Do we know yet if it's being counted? I know they changed the faq to be 4-5 items (4-6 before), so it may be that it's a 4 item box with the smashbox card as a marketing card? in which case everyone should get it...otherwise i also think it sucks lol


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

I was just perusing Instagram and those Birchbox France boxes are adorable! I wish we got fun designs more often.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From Instagram:  user @MaryRecker






Am I the only one who assumed the OPI would be full size??
I mean, the special effects isn't a polish I'm likely to use every day, but I was still surprise to see the small size.


----------



## Ndb1024 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mine will be delivered tomorrow I was so excited! But it's .40 weight and it looks like that's not good? This is only my second box :/


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 6, 2014)

Ooohh. I wouldn't mind that box!



> From Instagram: Â userÂ @MaryRecker
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KNT101184 (Feb 6, 2014)

Still un-clicky trucks!!!!!!!  I want my boxes!

On a side note - BB is sending me a replacement January box since they sent me the wrong one!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's another one that looks like the Beauty Protector oil




User gemmapiastuck
The oil and OPI look itty bitty


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's another one that looks like the Beauty Protector oil





User gemmapiastuck
The oil and OPI look itty bitty 

agreed, oil is smaller than expected too. But really, it is about normal for a hair oil


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's another one that looks like the Beauty Protector oil





User gemmapiastuck
The oil and OPI look itty bitty 

Argan oil usually goes a long way for me, and surprisingly I'm still no where near finished with any of my mini polishes from birchbox. They definitely look small but I think they're definitely products that you can get a lot of use out of. That box looks really interesting!


----------



## wadedl (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was just perusing Instagram and those Birchbox France boxes are adorable! I wish we got fun designs more often.

Got my shipping notice. My box should be here by the 11th. AND I WANT ONE OF THOSE FRENCH BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are the cutest birchboxes!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

The oil looks about the same size as the Ojon one I got not too long ago and the OPI looks like their regular mini size.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 6, 2014)

The small sizes of polish don't bother me, I can't even get through a mini bottle let alone a regular size one.

And if I get any of the Beauty Protector oil I'm trading it, because I think it's going to be trading gold this month.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Got my shipping notice. My box should be here by the 11th. AND I WANT ONE OF THOSE FRENCH BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are the cutest birchboxes!!
Every month Birchbox Europe comes up with something new to make me jealous of &gt;_&gt;


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 6, 2014)

No clicky trucks for me on either account, but I don't mind at all because I received my Popsugar box today, hehehe. I just really wish I could find out what are coming in my two Birchboxes. XD


----------



## camel11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The small sizes of polish don't bother me, I can't even get through a mini bottle let alone a regular size one.

And if I get any of the Beauty Protector oil I'm trading it, because I think it's going to be trading gold this month. 


HAHA. I agree with you so much! I use argan oil on my hair, and I'm happy with that, so if I were to get the BP oil, I'd be happy because I can trade for somethiing I need! The trading options have really helped me love my boxes even more, even if I don't love the contents! I also have trouble even finishing topcoats let alone polishes!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Every month Birchbox Europe comes up with something new to make me jealous of &gt;_&gt;


Something about that useless cloth bag makes me feel so much envy, even though I don't know what I'd do with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PR Rosebud (Feb 6, 2014)

I wish we could order some of the European boxes.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 6, 2014)

> I wish we could order some of the European boxes.


 Me too! There's another French box I would LOVE to get, but I can't remember the name right now. Take my money France!! Edit: It's called My Little Box


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish we could order some of the European boxes.
I agree, even the boxes are cute! I would totally buy a French version.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Feb 6, 2014)

My little box only ships to France and Belgium. I also found Glossybox from England but no US shipping yet.Those Europe BB have some really nice products and have a very feminine vibe. I'd pay shipping for these.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too! There's another French box I would LOVE to get, but I can't remember the name right now. Take my money France!!

Edit: It's called My Little Box

Quote:

Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My little box only ships to France and Belgium. I also found Glossybox from England but no US shipping yet.Those Europe BB have some really nice products and have a very feminine vibe. I'd pay shipping for these.

I want to get My Little Box sooo bad! You can browse the site in English and see the cute stuff, but not order it in the US


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No clicky trucks for me on either account, but I don't mind at all because I received my Popsugar box today, hehehe. I just really wish I could find out what are coming in my two Birchboxes. XD

Arghhh I haven't gotten a clicky truck OR my Popsugar box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also ordered stuff from Julep and that hasn't come yet either. Dangit.


----------



## Autym Henderson (Feb 6, 2014)

Great end to a busy work day - Clicky truck with a .445 shipping weight and an estimated delivery of Feb 10th!


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea!  Shippage! (Ok, I might have made that up.)  February 10th, .550

Box twins! Mine should be here tomorrow or Saturday!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 6, 2014)

> Box twins! Mine should be here tomorrow or Saturday!Â :icon_chee


 I can't wait to see what you get--I am afraid I am getting two of the same box. After playing with three boxes for many months, and only having one repeated sample, I am happy to take my medicine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wahina83 (Feb 6, 2014)

> Ugh... pretty sure my PopSugar Must Have Box, Birchbox, and Bijoux Box are all going to arrive at the same time. Then what will I look forward to the rest of the month?!?!! #firstworldsubscriptionproblems


 Get Glossybox they arrive at the end of the month!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wahina83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Get Glossybox they arrive at the end of the month!
Or well into the next month... XD


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

You know what would be neat? If Birchbox did a special month where they switched up the boxes for each country. IE: The UK would get the US box, US would get France, France would get UK etc. I think that would be super interesting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 6, 2014)

I bet you'd have a bunch of pissed off people in France and the UK but I would definitely be happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> You know what would be neat? If Birchbox did a special month where they switched up the boxes for each country. IE: The UK would get the US box, US would get France, France would get UK etc. I think that would be super interesting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box twins! Mine should be here tomorrow or Saturday! 





I can't wait to see what you get--I am afraid I am getting two of the same box. After playing with three boxes for many months, and only having one repeated sample, I am happy to take my medicine!




Do you have clicky trucks on both account? If not, I wouldn't worry too much about dupe boxes. They ship the boxes out in batches so everyone getting this particular box should already have their tracking info.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Do you have clicky trucks on both account? If not, I wouldn't worry too much about dupe boxes. They ship the boxes out in batches so everyone getting this particular box should already have their tracking info.
Yep, both shipped the same day with the same weight.  I have three, so I will still get two different boxes.


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Do you have clicky trucks on both account? If not, I wouldn't worry too much about dupe boxes. They ship the boxes out in batches so everyone getting this particular box should already have their tracking info.
Yep, both shipped the same day with the same weight.  I have three, so I will still get two different boxes.


In that case, I hope we get a box filled with goodies that you would want backups of! lol


----------



## hazeleyes (Feb 6, 2014)

Just got my notification! Weight: 0.410


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 6, 2014)

Woah! I checked the weight on my box and it's 0.59....wonder what I could be getting!


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hazeleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my notification! Weight: 0.410

box twins!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone still see their January shipping info/tracking# up? One of my boxes just says "Feb. Shipping information" and one says January...weird.


----------



## jt0303 (Feb 6, 2014)

> Does anyone still see their January shipping info/tracking# up? One of my boxes just says "Feb. Shipping information" and one says January...weird.


 Mine still says January as well. Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jt0303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine still says January as well. Glad I'm not the only one!
Oh good I was worried at first! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ndb1024 (Feb 6, 2014)

> Oh good I was worried at first! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 One of mine also!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Do you have clicky trucks on both account? If not, I wouldn't worry too much about dupe boxes. They ship the boxes out in batches so everyone getting this particular box should already have their tracking info.
This makes me nervous since I don't have shipping on any of my accounts yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CSCS (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Clicky truck on box 2! Projected delivery date of 2/10 wight is 0.4050
Box twins!


----------



## kira685 (Feb 6, 2014)

> > Â  DoÂ you have clicky trucks on both account? If not, I wouldn't worry too much about dupe boxes. They ship the boxes out in batches so everyone getting this particular box should already have their tracking info.
> 
> 
> This makes me nervous since I don't have shipping on any of my accounts yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wouldn't worry. The last couple months my link wasn't active until the 10th and even then the tracking information didn't update until a few days later


----------



## gemstone (Feb 6, 2014)

I love the collab boxes , but a part of me always dreads them because whoever BB collaborates with never does a very good job explaining how birchbox works.  There are always a ton of new subscribers who think that they are going to get certain items, and then the bb facebook page explodes with complaints.  I think people wouldn't sign up so quickly through the partner links if the partners ever did a decent job describing birchbox.  I know that US Weekly's website made it seem like you were guaranteed the brands that were listed, to the point where bb veterans on this forum had to do a double take and hunt down the fine print.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 6, 2014)

Also this review here from Musings of a Muse made me kind of want to try Malibu:

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/01/juicy-couture-la-la-malibu-edt-review.html#more-102712

Especially since she describes it as being less sweet than the other juicy fragrances in the comments.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wouldn't worry. The last couple months my link wasn't active until the 10th and even then the tracking information didn't update until a few days later
Oh I just meant that if none of my boxes went out in the first shipment, I might be more likely to get a dupe. But with 61 total boxes, I hope not, lol.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also this review here from Musings of a Muse made me kind of want to try Malibu:

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2014/01/juicy-couture-la-la-malibu-edt-review.html#more-102712

Especially since she describes it as being less sweet than the other juicy fragrances in the comments.

I actually really like Couture La La. I smelled it and had to have it instantly. It doesn't smell a thing like Viva La Juicy, though, which is probably why I like it. I've said before that I think it smells like Clinique's Happy, so if anyone likes that perfume, you may wanna check this one out. That said, I wouldn't mind trying Couture La La Malibu.


----------



## chelsealynn (Feb 7, 2014)

No clicky truck here.  I usually get a box that goes out in one of the earlier waves so I don't mind waiting too much.  I would love to get one of the OPI polishes though.


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 7, 2014)

Both accounts only say "February Box Shipping Information" no tracking number or anything. I'll just keep playing in the snow for now then...


----------



## angienharry (Feb 7, 2014)

> Both accounts only say "February Box Shipping Information" no tracking number or anything. I'll just keep playing in the snow for now then...


 I'm in the same boat. Both accounts. ðŸ˜ž But no playing in the snow for me. It's -2 degrees here ......brrrrr.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 7, 2014)

> I'm in the same boat. Both accounts. ðŸ˜ž But no playing in the snow for me. It's -2 degrees here ......brrrrr.


 Ditto... I currently have -10. Ugh. Where is spring?


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ditto... I currently have -10. Ugh. Where is spring?


Ugh I still don't have tracking yet either! The suspense is killing me. And so is this weather  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought I had it bad at 3 degrees though, so I feel for you gals!


----------



## em20 (Feb 7, 2014)

February will only be my 3rd box but I hope I luck into a good one - my last two have been totally "meh" and heavy on the tea and hair products!  In fact when I look at the website and it says "People with a similar profile bought..." - the products under it are ALL hair products and I can't work out what I said in my profile to make them think I love it so much!

I've ordered some lotion and a lipgloss and "favorited" a bunch of skin products and nail products and some makeup but I wonder if the boxes we get are mainly random? They don't seem to do much to match them to your profile or preferences!  Any ideas? Does messing around with your profile really change the boxes you get?


----------



## gemstone (Feb 7, 2014)

> Ditto... I currently have -10. Ugh. Where is spring?


 Unfortunately, according to the groundhog we have six more weeks of winter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Groundhog Day was largely ignored this year because it was Super Bowl Sunday!)


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *em20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

February will only be my 3rd box but I hope I luck into a good one - my last two have been totally "meh" and heavy on the tea and hair products!  In fact when I look at the website and it says "People with a similar profile bought..." - the products under it are ALL hair products and I can't work out what I said in my profile to make them think I love it so much!

I've ordered some lotion and a lipgloss and "favorited" a bunch of skin products and nail products and some makeup but I wonder if the boxes we get are mainly random? They don't seem to do much to match them to your profile or preferences!  Any ideas? Does messing around with your profile really change the boxes you get?


I think you should wait and see what your Feb box looks like before adjusting your profile... It's hard to really say when you've only gotten 2 boxes, but I think they balance each other out over time. I got hair care products in my first two boxes and then none in my next two boxes, for example. I got tea once in 6 months, and chocolate once in 6 months (which was delicious btw and I went back and ordered more!) There are a lot of haircare questions on the profile so I think it'll be hard to avoid haircare products completely, but maybe if you selected that you have short hair and only air-dry it, that will dissuade them from sending you a bunch? What I've noticed from BB, at least for me, is that each month is pretty well rounded with one haircare and/or skincare product, one or two makeup products, and one or two "extras" like the tea or chocolate. I personally love that about BB but some people want strictly makeup/beauty items and for that I think Ipsy is a better sub. Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Unfortunately, according to the groundhog we have six more weeks of winter





(Groundhog Day was largely ignored this year because it was Super Bowl Sunday!)


I was wondering about that! I never heard whether he saw his shadow or not. Darn that Punxsutawney!


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Unfortunately, according to the groundhog we have six more weeks of winter







(Groundhog Day was largely ignored this year because it was Super Bowl Sunday!)



I was wondering about that! I never heard whether he saw his shadow or not. Darn that Punxsutawney! Honestly, based on the weather if the groundhog said anything else I would have thought he/she was stupid. As much as I was hoping for spring early it just wasn't in the cards.


----------



## xciaobellax (Feb 7, 2014)

.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 7, 2014)

Come on Birchbox.  Give me a clicky truck.  An app spoiler. Anything.  I'm having a crappy week. I just need a little something. Please.


----------



## tasertag (Feb 7, 2014)

My friend is from Punxsutawney and he invited me to Groundhogs Day a few years back. Definitely an interesting event. Several people made the trek from places states away just to propose on stage!!! Not my idea of a good place for someone to pop the question but it surely would make an interesting story.


----------



## justliz87 (Feb 7, 2014)

I know this has been explained, but I am still having trouble finding how to see the list of possible boxes. Can anyone help? I just joined BB at the end of January with the UsWeekly code. I would love to see this list.


----------



## Dawn Horton (Feb 7, 2014)

I am excited to try new perfume and can't get enough samples!  So send them my way, I would be happy to trade away all my bb and cc creams, nail polishes, and spray hair conditioners for them!


----------



## amidea (Feb 7, 2014)

not really feb-specific, but i ordered the US weekly box early so i ended up getting a january box, but it never arrived, so i emailed birchbox and they're sending me a replacement january box (which should come right around the same time as feb...)  the person who emailed me said the box might be different than what's on my page and i should let them know when i receive it so that i can review the items for points.  i'm sure this has happened to others before, but do you still review what's in the box that never came?  i already reviewed one product (i already have it) but am wondering if i'm allowed to review the others and just say "i haven't tried it" and get the points anyway...


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 7, 2014)

> not really feb-specific, but i ordered the US weekly box early so i ended up getting a january box, but it never arrived, so i emailed birchbox and they're sending me a replacement january box (which should come right around the same time as feb...) Â the person who emailed me said the box might be different than what's on my page and i should let them know when i receive it so that i can review the items for points. Â i'm sure this has happened to others before, but do you still review what's in the box that never came? Â i already reviewed one product (i already have it) but am wondering if i'm allowed to review the others and just say "i haven't tried it" and get the points anyway...


 I'm sure you could but I'd let them know if it were me, I assume you can't get those in the future now to avoid dupes Unless you are glad you'll never get those items lol


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 7, 2014)

I got tracking on one account! .4360


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *justliz87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know this has been explained, but I am still having trouble finding how to see the list of possible boxes. Can anyone help? I just joined BB at the end of January with the UsWeekly code. I would love to see this list. 


I don't know if there is a way to do it with the BB app b/c I don't have an iphone and the app isn't available on android yet, but to do it online you go to: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2014/February-2014-bb1 &lt;&lt; That link will take you to box #1. All you have to do is replace the 1 after "bb" with whatever number box you want to see. I think it's up to 61 boxes this month.. P.S. Next month you can do the same thing but put March in place of February in the url  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh and P.P.S the boxes aren't "fully loaded" until the 10th so you may only see a few products for each box, but there will be more on there in a couple days.


----------



## Sashatiara (Feb 7, 2014)

I just got an email from BB. I won the Jouer It Bag from the Subscribers Sunday promotion!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got an email from BB. I won the Jouer It Bag from the Subscribers Sunday promotion!


What! THAT'S AMAZING!! Congratulations! (I wanted to use an awesome emoji here but my work computer blocks them... So imagine the purple dancing elephant doing a happy dance for you right here!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 7, 2014)

> Ditto... I currently have -10. Ugh. Where is spring?





> I'm in the same boat. Both accounts. ðŸ˜ž But no playing in the snow for me. It's -2 degrees here ......brrrrr.


 Ugh!! I could not survive where you ladies live!! I shut down around 12 degrees. Negative makes me want to cry, but I'd fear the tears would freeze!


> My friend is from Punxsutawney and he invited me to Groundhogs Day a few years back. Definitely an interesting event. Several people made the trek from places states away just to propose on stage!!! Not my idea of a good place for someone to pop the question but it surely would make an interesting story.


 I've always kind of wanted to go! Ha ha. Wonder if anyone proposed every day for a couple days a la the movie Groundhog Day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> not really feb-specific, but i ordered the US weekly box early so i ended up getting a january box, but it never arrived, so i emailed birchbox and they're sending me a replacement january box (which should come right around the same time as feb...) Â the person who emailed me said the box might be different than what's on my page and i should let them know when i receive it so that i can review the items for points. Â i'm sure this has happened to others before, but do you still review what's in the box that never came? Â i already reviewed one product (i already have it) but am wondering if i'm allowed to review the others and just say "i haven't tried it" and get the points anyway...


 I've noticed before when they've told people to review the wing box to get the points. If you're concerned I'd ask the CS rep if that cancels out the chance to get any of the products in that box.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  not really feb-specific, but i ordered the US weekly box early so i ended up getting a january box, but it never arrived, so i emailed birchbox and they're sending me a replacement january box (which should come right around the same time as feb...)  the person who emailed me said the box might be different than what's on my page and i should let them know when i receive it so that i can review the items for points.  i'm sure this has happened to others before, but do you still review what's in the box that never came?  i already reviewed one product (i already have it) but am wondering if i'm allowed to review the others and just say "i haven't tried it" and get the points anyway...
That's actually our standard advice in this situation!  Get all of the points you can as soon as you can.  These things may show up in a later box for you, and then you won't be able to review them at that point -- but they may never come back around again, so you won't have the chance to get the review points again.


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 7, 2014)

TWO Nail polish options this month plus a Zoya in Ipsy! I will take all the polishes please! Highly doubtful I know, I know. But my no buy/low buy the past two months is getting to me and I'm sole relying on my subscriptions to make up for it. haha


----------



## amidea (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's actually our standard advice in this situation!  Get all of the points you can as soon as you can.  These things may show up in a later box for you, and then you won't be able to review them at that point -- but they may never come back around again, so you won't have the chance to get the review points again.

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Ugh!! I could not survive where you ladies live!! I shut down around 12 degrees. Negative makes me want to cry, but I'd fear the tears would freeze!
I've always kind of wanted to go! Ha ha.
Wonder if anyone proposed every day for a couple days a la the movie Groundhog Day.




I've noticed before when they've told people to review the wing box to get the points. If you're concerned I'd ask the CS rep if that cancels out the chance to get any of the products in that box.

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm sure you could but I'd let them know if it were me, I assume you can't get those in the future now to avoid dupes

Unless you are glad you'll never get those items lol

thanks for all the advice!  i think i will review - why not?  it's a bummer if it never comes or if this precludes me from getting these in later boxes bc i actually really liked the box i was supposed to get, but what can you do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 7, 2014)

My dream box would have the CR Eyeliner, Beauty Protector Oil, Caudalie Makeup Remover, maybe Harvey Prince? And something else!

And I'm with you all- the next six weeks of winter can just go as quickly as they'd like.  I do not want them around anymore!


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email from BB. I won the Jouer It Bag from the Subscribers Sunday promotion!

Congrats girl!!  That's the leopard one?  The Jouer eyeliner is my absolute favorite- I have it in Fox and I've been wearing it every day since I got it! (Sorry, Inglot eyeliner, I'll get back to you I swear, after my love wears off a bit)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2014)

Box has shipped!  weight = .4450


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 7, 2014)

.41 wt Me too.. For delivery tomm New to the board...


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 7, 2014)

> has anyone received the dry conditioner!? I really really want that. I love hair products, but BB gives me too many shampoo/conditioners and not any of the other stuff.Â


 Yes in Jan box and I love the dry conditioner. My hair is long and very thick and it really makes it shiny and managable


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 7, 2014)

> Just got my notification! Weight: 0.410


 Me also... I have green eyes.. Not sure how boxes are based.. But thought id mention


----------



## justliz87 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *justliz87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know this has been explained, but I am still having trouble finding how to see the list of possible boxes. Can anyone help? I just joined BB at the end of January with the UsWeekly code. I would love to see this list. 



I don't know if there is a way to do it with the BB app b/c I don't have an iphone and the app isn't available on android yet, but to do it online you go to: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2014/February-2014-bb1 &lt;&lt; That link will take you to box #1. All you have to do is replace the 1 after "bb" with whatever number box you want to see. I think it's up to 61 boxes this month..

P.S. Next month you can do the same thing but put March in place of February in the url





Oh and P.P.S the boxes aren't "fully loaded" until the 10th so you may only see a few products for each box, but there will be more on there in a couple days. Thank you!!!


----------



## tasertag (Feb 7, 2014)

> I just got an email from BB.Â I won the Jouer It Bag from the Subscribers Sunday promotion!


 CONGRATS! It's always nice when people on MUT win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 7, 2014)

I went and looked at my account today and under my purchase history, its only showing january. Is that what I'm supposed to see right now? January was my first box and i received it last week.

Nevermind. I just got my shipping notice for february.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 7, 2014)

Ohh. Revealed palette is back up! Do I get it do I get it?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ohh. Revealed palette is back up! Do I get it do I get it?
I vote yes. I was really pleased with the quality, and I always need more brushes.


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 7, 2014)

Spoiler Alert... This would be my dream box.. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2014/February-2014-bb56


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Spoiler Alert...

This would be my dream box..

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2014/February-2014-bb56
I would love this box if I didn't know how lackluster the benefit sample sizes were hahahahah.


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box has shipped!  weight = .4450
Thats what mine weighs!


----------



## amidea (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


thanks for all the advice!  i think i will review - why not?  it's a bummer if it never comes or if this precludes me from getting these in later boxes bc i actually really liked the box i was supposed to get, but what can you do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
ugh they anticipated my reviews!  as soon as i went to leave them, i saw they had already updated my box, and it's updated to one i like a lot less  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carabeth87 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mine weighs .4150 :/


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ugh they anticipated my reviews! Â as soon as i went to leave them, i saw they had already updated my box, and it's updated to one i like a lot less  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Booo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love this box if I didn't know how lackluster the benefit sample sizes were hahahahah.
Plus the agave sample is ratherr small. it was in the box someone posted a picture of yesterday, one of those little cardboard squeeze tubes


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine weighs .4150 :/
I wouldn't be down about this, I think it means the chances are good that you're getting a nail polish, since they're minis. Unless you hate nail polish, then I take my statement back. bahahah.


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 7, 2014)

> I would love this box if I didn't know how lackluster the benefit sample sizes were hahahahah.


 Uh oh.... I received the Porefector sample with something I ordered on QVC a ways back and still use it about 3 times a week it's small size was a little deceiving actually but that is all I can go by.. I guess if I receive more Benefit samples I will be able to better judge. I guess I'll find out the hard way, lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Uh oh.... I received the Porefector sample with something I ordered on QVC a ways back and still use it about 3 times a week it's small size was a little deceiving actually but that is all I can go by.. I guess if I receive more Benefit samples I will be able to better judge. I guess I'll find out the hard way, lol.
Agreed. I don't have much to judge by besides appearances. I had a mini of high beam once and I got quite a few uses out of it.


----------



## XBrieX (Feb 7, 2014)

My box weighs .445 and will be here Monday!


----------



## normajean2008 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Plus the agave sample is ratherr small. it was in the box someone posted a picture of yesterday, one of those little cardboard squeeze tubes
If this is the same size cardboard pack that Sephora gave out in December free sample picks, then you should get 2-3 uses out of it.  This oil is awesome.  Especially for those with fine hair--because it isn't as heavy as other hair oils, and it doesn't make hair look greasy or wet.

A little goes a long way, especially if using on dry hair.


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Feb 7, 2014)

As long as I get the Cr eyeliner I'm happy or a ruby wing polish


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If this is the same size cardboard pack that Sephora gave out in December free sample picks, then you should get 2-3 uses out of it.  This oil is awesome.  Especially for those with fine hair--because it isn't as heavy as other hair oils, and it doesn't make hair look greasy or wet.

A little goes a long way, especially if using on dry hair.
I've never used any kind of oil on dry hair...seems like it would just make it look stringy


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 7, 2014)

Hmm...I want to try the fair! Just more than a one-use size

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/slideshow/6-birchbox-staffers-try-benefits-new-big-easy-how-to-find-the-right-shade?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_020714_BenefitBigEasyStaffers_Magazine


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 7, 2014)

I thought I would share this blog post about the "putting lemons under your eyes" trick that was in the spoiler video: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/02/dont-put-lemon-on-your-face-even-if.html

(not my blog - but it's a good one to follow!)


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 7, 2014)

Uh oh. I have three boxes coming this month and none of them have shipped yet. Hopefully they don't all ship at the same time and turn out to be dupes! I should've varied the profiles more, but I figured the first box is never based on your profile anyway.


----------



## eliu8108 (Feb 7, 2014)

Got my shipment email! Box weight is 0.5400


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 7, 2014)

Got a shipment email for one of my two boxes. Weight is 0.425


----------



## antonella (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Uh oh. I have three boxes coming this month and none of them have shipped yet. Hopefully they don't all ship at the same time and turn out to be dupes! I should've varied the profiles more, but I figured the first box is never based on your profile anyway.
I worry the same, but if they are going out in waves, I'm not too bummed by missing what's already gone out.  However I have too many dream boxes to count.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 7, 2014)

No clicky truck here...


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No clicky truck here...


Me either! Ahhh what the heck!?!? On the bright side, my Popsugar box arrived 2 days early and is waiting on my doorstep for me as I type this. So that appeases me a little  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SamAsh (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got a shipment email for one of my two boxes. Weight is 0.425

Twins! Projected delivery on the 13th. Wheee!


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought I would share this blog post about the "putting lemons under your eyes" trick that was in the spoiler video: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/02/dont-put-lemon-on-your-face-even-if.html

(not my blog - but it's a good one to follow!)
Bartenders who work outdoors at resorts get what dermatologists sometimes call Bartender burn, from citrus juice running down their hands, and making their skin have a reaction with sunlight. If you sip a margarita on the beach, you can end up with a mustache burn. Imagine the dark circles you could get from following their tip. Permanent dark circles!


----------



## 1BrainyBrunette (Feb 7, 2014)

I got all excited because I thought I finally had a clicky truck...I clicked on it, and it was my Jan box shipping info : ( booo

On the brighter side, my husband won a prize in last week's Subscriber Sunday. I play for both of us every Sun, and this week he won! I asked him what his winning email said, he said that he's getting some additional box, but he wasn't sure what it is.


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 7, 2014)

> I worry the same, but if they are going out in waves, I'm not too bummed by missing what's already gone out. Â However I have too many dream boxes to count.


 Yeah. With 50 some boxes, it would be pretty bad luck to get three dupes. Crossing my fingers that my gift account doesn't get four items only. I have 50 points on it and I don't plan on receiving more boxes. I'd hate to close it with 90 points.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 7, 2014)

It's here it's here!



Weight was .56!


----------



## TracyT (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's here it's here!




Weight was .56!

Ooh, mine is .55. It might be the same, maybe. It's arriving next Thursday.


----------



## casey anne (Feb 7, 2014)

Oooh mine is out for delivery today with a weight of 0.555!  I bet box twins!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's here it's here!




Weight was .56!


----------



## em20 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's here it's here!




Weight was .56!
I would love that box!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 7, 2014)

I wish I got a clicky truck or two. I am ALWAYS in the last wave.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 7, 2014)

mine is going UPS, so usually that means it has something aerosol spray in it right? Anyways, I got a shipping email, but of course it hasn't been picked up. GRRR that is always the worst, you get so excited only for it to sit around waiting to be picked up.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Post it when you get it!  I have two with that weight and am on the edge of my seat!  Monday is too long.


----------



## casey anne (Feb 7, 2014)

Will do!


----------



## Miche (Feb 7, 2014)

Ugh still no clicky truck for me.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 7, 2014)

Neither of my accounts have switched over from January yet D:


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 7, 2014)

> I wish I got a clicky truck or two. I am ALWAYS in the last wave.


 Me, too. I signed up for a second box this month and was hoping that at least one of them might get sent early, but no such luck


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 7, 2014)

Got a shipping email for one of my boxes. Anyone else have a weight of 0.4500??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 7, 2014)

Got shipping emails on both my accounts and it looks like I'm getting dup boxes...weight is 0.410 for both! Ugh. Hopefully it's an amazing box! Anyone else have this weight?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 7, 2014)

I have 2 boxes coming tomorrow that are 0.405. I hope they are good, since they are probably dupes of each other!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, two trucks (no clicky). One truck clicky (and I got soooo excited when I saw that!), but it is for Jan. No shipping indication on the 4th sub I picked up to get the 200 points. Sad panda here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this is the February box for my third sub (signed up with the US Weekly code, I know, I have a problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Not too bad for a first box. I hope my other 2 boxes are better though!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Neither of my accounts have switched over from January yet D:
Let's hope something great is waiting for those of us with Jan still showing! I got spoiled. The last few months, my boxes were sent out in the first wave, and they sometimes got to me around the 9th of the month.


----------



## casey anne (Feb 7, 2014)

> Post it when you get it! Â I have two with that weight and am on the edge of my seat! Â Monday is too long.Â :icon_cry:


 Yup...I got the same box as the ladies previous with the mascara, OPI, eyeshadow, etc


----------



## devadorned (Feb 7, 2014)

Hmmm 0.4360 lbs.. what's the significance? I guess almost half a pound is about 7 oz of weight which could be good!

Is the package "Sequence number" no longer significiant in which box you're getting?


----------



## LadyK (Feb 7, 2014)

Now I'm a little happier about no clicky truck.  I am hoping not to get the shadow card as a sample.


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm 0.4360 lbs.. what's the significance? I guess almost half a pound is about 7 oz of weight which could be good!

Is the package "Sequence number" no longer significiant in which box you're getting?

I've never heard of the sequence number having any significance.


----------



## devadorned (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've never heard of the sequence number having any significance.

Hmm maybe it was a long time ago, people said you could tell what box # you were getting because it was the last 2 digits of the sequence on the shipping info.


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's here it's here!




Weight was .56!

This is my box as well and I'm pretty disappointed. Sending a carded sample as anything other than an extra is just lame.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 7, 2014)

> Hmm maybe it was a long time ago, people said you could tell what box # you were getting because it was the last 2 digits of the sequence on the shipping info.


 I know that was a thing for ipsy?


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Feb 7, 2014)

> I'm pretty sure this is the February box for my third sub (signed up with the US Weekly code, I know, I have a problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Not too bad for a first box. I hope my other 2 boxes are better though!!


 Update: weight was .4100 it was for my second sub, shipping just didnt update.


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm maybe it was a long time ago, people said you could tell what box # you were getting because it was the last 2 digits of the sequence on the shipping info.
I know that was a thing for ipsy? 
Yeah, the Canadian Ipsy tracking shows which bag number they're getting. I've never heard of anything similar for Birchbox and I've been following this thread for a pretty long time.


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 7, 2014)

> Update: weight was .4100 it was for my second sub, shipping just didnt update.


 this is the weight for both my boxes, wonder if I'm getting this. Do you know what box # this is? It looks ok but not a box I really want dups of...


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box has shipped!  weight = .4450

Box twins! We usually get very different boxes, so now I'm very curious!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Feb 7, 2014)

> > Update: weight was .4100 it was for my second sub, shipping just didnt update.
> 
> 
> this is the weight for both my boxes, wonder if I'm getting this. Do you know what box # this is? It looks ok but not a box I really want dups of...


 Not sure what the box # is, wasn't into the whole spoiler searching this month! Definitely an underwhelming box, but I got a few things I have been wanting to try. I think the breath freshener things are what makes this kind of a weird box.


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 7, 2014)

> Not sure what the box # is, wasn't into the whole spoiler searching this month! Definitely an underwhelming box, but I got a few things I have been wanting to try. I think the breath freshener things are what makes this kind of a weird box.


 yeah just curious cuz I wasn't sure what all the items are...is that what is in those 32 packets? What kind of perfume? Is the little tube the miracle skin stuff? I'm not excited about the half up thing. Sorry to ask so many questions but I didn't feel like searching through all the box links either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 7, 2014)

> Update: weight was .4100 it was for my second sub, shipping just didnt update.


 I think this is the last box of the gift sub I'm having sent to my sister. My other sister got the half up in a previous box, and we're not fans. It was stiff and absolutely could not handle our thick hair.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is my box as well and I'm pretty disappointed. Sending a carded sample as anything other than an extra is just lame.
Totally agree about the card shadows, but at least you got the OPI. I'm hoping to get to try that one.


----------



## devadorned (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, the Canadian Ipsy tracking shows which bag number they're getting. I've never heard of anything similar for Birchbox and I've been following this thread for a pretty long time.

ah thank you, that would explain why no one knows what I'm talking about haha. I wouldn't have minded box 22 too much but I'm more excited for Monday now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Funny all this talk about box weights, another company's box I'm getting is 1 lb!


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 7, 2014)

3 boxes, 0 clicky trucks. I always seem to be in the last wave of shipping.


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not sure what the box # is, wasn't into the whole spoiler searching this month! Definitely an underwhelming box, but I got a few things I have been wanting to try. I think the breath freshener things are what makes this kind of a weird box.
Oh, nevermind, I figured it out by looking at my desktop computer and enlarging the pic. I have to say this is a pretty disappointing box for me (if this is indeed the one I get) considering some of the other products they are offering this month. Not one of these things was on my wish list for this month. Oh well, guess they're not all winners. I do like the miracle skin transformer (have tried it in other subs/beauty bags) but everything else is kinda...blah. Glad I am getting rid of my second box after this month...it seems like ever since I added the second one I've liked my boxes less and less! If I get one box that I am not in love with, I can shrug it off and hope for better next time, but the last couple months have been mediocre for both of my accounts and getting 2 crappy boxes at the same just starts to feel like I am wasting my $. I seemed to enjoy it more when I just had one account.


----------



## bschlee (Feb 7, 2014)

This is the .4050 lb box in case anyone has that weight and wants to see it.

This might be great for some people, but I'm disappointed. I generally love Birchbox and 100% understand that sub boxes are a gamble but my boxes have been heavy on skincare the past few months, even though I spoke to a BB rep to help tailor my profile to specifically detract from getting skincare and body/bath (and if anything, it seems like I've been getting more now!). I'm going to have to email again to see if there is anything else I can do.

I don't have perfume requested, this is only my second perfume in 10 months so that doesn't bother me. 

But I have nothing set to prefer skincare, and my complexion set as oily so I don't understand the illuminating skin transformer.

And the 32 effervescent breath treatment--it might be kind of neat but its presence just kind of helps to bum me out about this box!

Bad boxes happen, and not everyone can be happy, but I wish I were!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Feb 7, 2014)

> > Not sure what the box # is, wasn't into the whole spoiler searching this month! Definitely an underwhelming box, but I got a few things I have been wanting to try. I think the breath freshener things are what makes this kind of a weird box.
> 
> 
> Oh, nevermind, I figured it out by looking at my desktop computer and enlarging the pic. I have to say this is a pretty disappointing box for me (if this is indeed the one I get)Â considering some of the other products they are offering this month. Not one of these things was on my wish list for this month. Oh well, guess they're not all winners. I do like the miracle skin transformer (have tried it in other subs/beauty bags) but everything else is kinda...blah. Glad I am getting rid of my second box after this month...it seems like ever since I added the second one I've liked my boxes less and less! If I get one box that I am not in love with, I can shrug it off and hope for betterÂ next time,Â but the last couple months have been mediocre for both of my accounts and getting 2 crappy boxes at the same just starts to feel like I am wasting my $. I seemed to enjoy it more when I just had one account.


 Sorry, had to get my son in bed! I know what you mean, but it's funny because this is the first box I have used almost anything right away. I have been dying to try the Juicy. I had gotten that before but it broke and they threw points at me rather than replacing, so I am happy to have that. I also wanted to try the half-up thing. It's neat, not great, but I can see myself using it to throw my hair up for a casual hairdo (wearin it right now). I have the miracle transformer BB cream ( I think) and love that so I'm happy to try this one. The Wish body butter smells really nice. The breath freshener is just...weird! But I think you're right that considering all of the awesome things they are sending this month these items are disappointing. I wonder if we would be as disappointed if there wasnt so much hype over US Weekly an the featured products? I'm just happy I didn't get any of the sample card items!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Box twins! We usually get very different boxes, so now I'm very curious!
hmmm interesting. i just tweaked my profile again last month in hopes of *not* (edit to add) getting unusable hair products, mostly to simpler answers with single selections. someone posted an email from birchbox that recommended that. definitely curious to see what we get!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bschlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This is the .4050 lb box in case anyone has that weight and wants to see it.

This might be great for some people, but I'm disappointed. I generally love Birchbox and 100% understand that sub boxes are a gamble but my boxes have been heavy on skincare the past few months, even though I spoke to a BB rep to help tailor my profile to specifically detract from getting skincare and body/bath (and if anything, it seems like I've been getting more now!). I'm going to have to email again to see if there is anything else I can do.

I don't have perfume requested, this is only my second perfume in 10 months so that doesn't bother me. 

But I have nothing set to prefer skincare, and my complexion set as oily so I don't understand the illuminating skin transformer.

And the 32 effervescent breath treatment--it might be kind of neat but its presence just kind of helps to bum me out about this box!

Bad boxes happen, and not everyone can be happy, but I wish I were!
I hope that's not my box that's coming. It's just not right for me. I am sensitive to perfumes (some give me migraines), the miracle skin transformer is too dark for me, and I hate getting packets. I would hate to get this box twice! It doesn't really fit my profile at all either. Oh well, we shall see.


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 7, 2014)

> Sorry, had to get my son in bed! I know what you mean, but it's funny because this is the first box I have used almost anything right away. I have been dying to try the Juicy. I had gotten that before but it broke and they threw points at me rather than replacing, so I am happy to have that. I also wanted to try the half-up thing. It's neat, not great, but I can see myself using it to throw my hair up for a casual hairdo (wearin it right now). I have the miracle transformer BB cream ( I think) and love that so I'm happy to try this one. The Wish body butter smells really nice. The breath freshener is just...weird! But I think you're right that considering all of the awesome things they are sending this month these items are disappointing. I wonder if we would be as disappointed if there wasnt so much hype over US Weekly an the featured products? I'm just happy I didn't get any of the sample card items!


 oh no problem! I'm excited to try the juicy perfume because I actually like most of their scents. But its like one of those things you can get free at sephora so I think thats why I'm kinda disappointed. Also am excited to try the half up but really don't need 2 of them and based on reviews I read on birchbox it doesn't sound like it works well with thick hair...and I have VERY thick hair. Body butter, eh, I have so much lotion and body butter so I just cant get excited even if it smells amazing. You're probably right, I think I hyped it up based on the brands featured in the US weekly promo.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never used any kind of oil on dry hair...seems like it would just make it look stringy
I also got several of these from Sephora as their 'freebie' samples you get with any order, no matter how small. I do NOT consider them deluxe, so getting this with a cardboard sample would DEFINITELY be a violation of BB's promise of at least 4 deluxe sized samples, imho.

Anyway, that said, the oil is just ok. I put it on dry but oily, needing to be washed hair, then slept on it overnight, following up with a wash the next morning. So, I used it as a treatment. I was surprised when I poured it out in my hand. It didn't look like oil at all. You could tell it seems to have a lot of agave or aloe vera or something like that in it. Even though I used it as a treatment (and I used 2 full packets to really cover all of my long hair) I'd say you could get 2-3 uses out of it if you are using it for styling, frizzies, etc. Nonetheless, you can't close it up. So I still say, not a deluxe sample, but, a sample worth trying. I still have a handful of samples left. I might give this a go on freshly washed hair next time, but I'll use a light touch. Even if it doesn't seem oily, it is still something I'm putting on my clean, dry hair. And generally, I only use #4 prep and protect just before blow drying. That's it. No hairspray or anything else, 99% of the time.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  TWO Nail polish options this month plus a Zoya in Ipsy! I will take all the polishes please! Highly doubtful I know, I know. But my no buy/low buy the past two months is getting to me and I'm sole relying on my subscriptions to make up for it. haha
I'm not normally a polish person, but that OPI tint has me mesmerized! Plus, I went on a mini shopping spree on ebay, buying several nail stamp templates, rhinestones, etc., for around $1-2 each. I'm not sure I'll get them (being shipped from China with NO shipping charge) but it was worth trying, lol.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 7, 2014)

I really want to ask the people on Instagram who've already gotten their boxes what their box weights are, but I don't want to be a creeper.


----------



## carabeth87 (Feb 7, 2014)

My weight is .4150 and my tracking has 20 at the end... maybe this is the box??? Is that how it works? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2014/February-2014-bb20


----------



## carabeth87 (Feb 7, 2014)

Its not like they know who we are....lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really want to ask the people on Instagram who've already gotten their boxes what their box weights are, but I don't want to be a creeper. 




i knowwwww. i'm kinda scared that the benefit duo box is what we're getting. that sample card just grinds my gears bahahah.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hmm - I know you can use the shadow cards multiple times, but that just doesn't seem "deluxe sample" to me.  In fact, it screams "you got this for free in the pages of a magazine".  Especially after getting the lovely CS quad last month.

I guess they can't win every month...


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i knowwwww. i'm kinda scared that the benefit duo box is what we're getting. that sample card just grinds my gears bahahah.

Totally what I was thinking. Even worse is that the last two numbers in my tracking number are 44, which is that exact box. I know that's probably just a coincidence, but still. Freaky!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 7, 2014)

So should we assume the boxes are fully updated, if some people are already receiving theirs?


----------



## ajkballard (Feb 7, 2014)

My box weight .4030 shipped expected date 2/11. I sure would like the eyeliner. I can never have enough eyeliner or lipgloss!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 7, 2014)

Something that may have already been covered, but I'm unclear...

I subbed for a year through the beginning of 2013. Since then, I think I've resubbed for 2 months? Most recently September. Now I'm getting this month's box.

Do the normal rules about not getting dupes from previous boxes still apply, when I haven't been subscribed in a while? Does it cover any time you've ever been subbed?


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 7, 2014)

Whew, that ElevenSkin serum is $70 for a .5 oz bottle...from a brand I've never heard of?


----------



## AmryAnn (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never used any kind of oil on dry hair...seems like it would just make it look stringy
I also got a sample from sephora a couple months back and I LOVED it.  The cardboard sample actually lasted me over a week... enough time for me to find out I couldn't live without it and order and receive a bottle of it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have fine hair and it totally smooths and shines it.  No heaviness, no stringiness.  Great product!


----------



## AmryAnn (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's here it's here!




Weight was .56!
Oooh!  Would love this one!


----------



## LizGeary (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok I'm really curious now.. You ladies who already have your boxes, was the tracking number trick right?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 8, 2014)

> Ok I'm really curious now.. You ladies who already have your boxes, was the tracking number trick right?


 There's a tracking number trick now too?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't know if any of you got the bracelet advertised this week on FB if you bought $35 at BB you got a bangle pave diamond bracelet? Well I just got it today and it is so pretty. I also get My Bijoux Box and they had back in Dec?? A link pave diamond crystal bracelet. Well I put the two together on my arm and they are gorgeous together! So beautiful. A suggestion if you have both!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Since this is the place I hang out the most, just a general shout out that there's some nice goodies on groupon right now under health &amp; beauty goods:

Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb, Juicy Couture Couture (or whatever its called), a Marc Jacbos 4 piece perfume set (but i want JUST daisy!!!), bobbi brown eyeshadow, gloss moderne conditioner (i got the shampoo from birchbox before, its nice)


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since this is the place I hang out the most, just a general shout out that there's some nice goodies on groupon right now under health &amp; beauty goods:

Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb, Juicy Couture Couture (or whatever its called), a Marc Jacbos 4 piece perfume set (but i want JUST daisy!!!), bobbi brown eyeshadow, gloss moderne conditioner (i got the shampoo from birchbox before, its nice)
thank you for enabling me! i am heading over there right now, lol


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since this is the place I hang out the most, just a general shout out that there's some nice goodies on groupon right now under health &amp; beauty goods:

Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb, Juicy Couture Couture (or whatever its called), a Marc Jacbos 4 piece perfume set (but i want JUST daisy!!!), bobbi brown eyeshadow, gloss moderne conditioner (i got the shampoo from birchbox before, its nice)
I wish it would last til next Friday when I get paid! Arghhhh. I want that flowerbomb.. lol


----------



## angienharry (Feb 8, 2014)

My main acct box finally shipped. .54 weight scheduled to arrive on the 12th. The app trick didn't work this month so I'm spoiler free so far. I'm not even going to pretend to tell myself I'm not looking at my page on the 10th. No. Control. Here


----------



## mckondik (Feb 8, 2014)

> Update: weight was .4100 it was for my second sub, shipping just didnt update.





> I'm pretty sure this is the February box for my third sub (signed up with the US Weekly code, I know, I have a problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Not too bad for a first box. I hope my other 2 boxes are better though!!





> Update: weight was .4100 it was for my second sub, shipping just didnt update.


 I got this box on my 2nd account, on which I am about 20 yrs younger yet less trendy I'll have fun with the half up device and look forward to what my new found youth will grant me in future boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 8, 2014)

> Since this is the place I hang out the most, just a general shout out that there's some nice goodies on groupon right now under health &amp; beauty goods: Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb, Juicy Couture Couture (or whatever its called), a Marc Jacbos 4 piece perfume set (but i want JUST daisy!!!), bobbi brown eyeshadow, gloss moderne conditioner (i got the shampoo from birchbox before, its nice)


 Bleeeeh. I hated the gloss moderne shampoo!! My scalp reacted badly! And I got 3 of the "free" bottles or $6 order bottles that I'm stuck with. I think it's punishment for being so greedy with the glitch


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since this is the place I hang out the most, just a general shout out that there's some nice goodies on groupon right now under health &amp; beauty goods:

Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb, Juicy Couture Couture (or whatever its called), a Marc Jacbos 4 piece perfume set (but i want JUST daisy!!!), bobbi brown eyeshadow, gloss moderne conditioner (i got the shampoo from birchbox before, its nice)

Did you check out Ebay for Daisy?

I bought myself the sampler from Sephora, where you redeem for a rollerball (not amazing, but they jacked up the price on the sampler where you got a 1-1.7 oz bottle...I think it went from $50-$70) an Flowerbomb is one of my options...so is Dot from Marc Jacobs. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 8, 2014)

So it looks like the Big Easy peelie IS the sample.  





From Instagram user: gilmoregirl775


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

> So it looks like the Big Easy peelie IS the sample. Â :icon_roll From Instagram user:Â gilmoregirl775


 I'm really really really hoping I don't get this box.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 8, 2014)

Ughhh why the heck hasn't my box shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 8, 2014)

> Ughhh why the heck hasn't my box shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is exactly how I feel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm surprised BB went back to peelies of makeup! I feel like that's when they hit the lowest point of subscriber anger. Especially with the great promos and all the new subscribers... 

I REALLY hope I don't get the benefit peelie! Their products break my face out and a peelie doesn't exactly have good trade value/make a nice gift...


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 8, 2014)

I will be a very sad person if I get a peelie.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will be a very sad person if I get a peelie.
I've been obsessively checking instagram to see if anyone has posted this box weight yet, but I haven't found anything.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Feb 8, 2014)

> > Update: weight was .4100 it was for my second sub, shipping just didnt update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is my alt profile too! I am 21 with blonde hair, love perfume and makeup. I make a lot of $ and I can't remember what else. This is usually my favorite box where I get the months coveted items. Not so much this month!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bschlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This is the box I ended up getting today,  but it turns out that I am only getting it on one account, so that's good. It's just not a good box for me personally. Also, my tracking number ended in 66, and there is no box #66.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope that's not my box that's coming. It's just not right for me. I am sensitive to perfumes (some give me migraines), the miracle skin transformer is too dark for me, and I hate getting packets. I would hate to get this box twice! It doesn't really fit my profile at all either. Oh well, we shall see. 

The miracle skin transformer product isn't the tinted moisturizer but a luminizer


----------



## gemstone (Feb 8, 2014)

Here is a spoiler for May's box via instagram- is it too early to start a may thread??



Spoiler


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is a spoiler for May's box via instagram- is it too early to start a may thread??



Spoiler








 I WANT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ughhh why the heck hasn't my box shipped yet




Mine hasn't shipped yet, either, but judging from the contents of some of these boxes, I'm extremely grateful..no thank you to peelies of any sort!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is a spoiler for May's box via instagram- is it too early to start a may thread??



Spoiler








 I saw this on instagram and freaked out. I love Ruffian's nail polish way more than I thought I would.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is the box I ended up getting today,  but it turns out that I am only getting it on one account, so that's good. It's just not a good box for me personally. Also, my tracking number ended in 66, and there is no box #66.

I'm really curious about that half-up hair thingy! I hope I get that. There's about 4 or 5 products I reallllly want in my box this month! Could it be possible that my perfect box exists out there? And will actually arrive on my doorstep? I doubt it, but I'm gonna keep dreaming until my box finally ships and I can find out for sure haha


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine hasn't shipped yet, either, but judging from the contents of some of these boxes, I'm extremely grateful..no thank you to peelies of any sort!

I don't particularly want a peely either... But I'll take one if it's just an extra. I most certainly don't think a peely counts as a deluxe sample!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Here is a spoiler for May's box via instagram- is it too early to start a may thread??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I don't know if they meant they'd be in the May boxes or just added to the shop? At least the boxes with the peeler and the Smashbox card have 5 items.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't know if they meant they'd be in the May boxes or just added to the shop?

At least the boxes with the peeler and the Smashbox card have 5 items.

Since you mention it, have you ever had a box with only 4 samples? I haven't yet, and I'm wondering if they always send out 5 or if I've just gotten very lucky.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Ughhh why the heck hasn't my box shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here and I paid for both of my February boxes on January 23rd. Way before people get auto billed on the first, smh.


> I will be a very sad person if I get a peelie.


 Me too. I will definitely complain if they count it as a regular sample.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Since you mention it, have you ever had a box with only 4 samples? I haven't yet, and I'm wondering if they always send out 5 or if I've just gotten very lucky.


 I just went through mine and all have been 5 or 6, but I know it's been mentioned before that some people have gotten 4 item boxes. Technically my last box was 4 items and a Birchbox Extra, but I could review all 5 items so that's fine with me!


----------



## ghostieboo (Feb 8, 2014)

Son of a witch! My products are listed on my box page, so I just ruined my surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought they weren't supposed to list them until after the 10th. My box hasn't even shipped yet.


----------



## LizGeary (Feb 8, 2014)

Alright meow.. Give me a clicky truck!! How is it that I order something from bb and it's delivered 3 days later but my box takes 10 days? Also I did something funky to my profile bc they are sending me 2 skin cares and 1 hair care item. My cup runneth over with those items. And finally.. I tried the fruit mascara I got from another sub (I'm getting one in this box too) it sucks!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just went through mine and all have been 5 or 6, but I know it's been mentioned before that some people have gotten 4 item boxes. Technically my last box was 4 items and a Birchbox Extra, but I could review all 5 items so that's fine with me!
I have been a subscriber for two years and I have never seen a 4 item box.  There have been a few times where people only got 40 points for a box because of things getting grouped together as a kit for a review (or when bb sent a travel sized bottle of lotion and then a few foils of the same lotion in different scents as an extra).  When birchbox promises 4-5 samples they are not including birchbox finds, chocolate, and other extras.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 8, 2014)

I am hoping not to get one of the benefit sample boxes.  I already have a sample of fake-up from my Sephora b-day gift and am not interested in a peely of the big easy.  I never seem to have much luck with Benefit products.  (Fake-up is pretty good for me but that's it.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Me too. I will definitely complain if they count it as a regular sample.
Idk how you define regular sample but the box I saw with the peelie had four items + the peelie. In my opinion it shouldn't be a sample at all and should be an "advertising"/promotional type product.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Idk how you define regular sample but the box I saw with the peelie had four items + the peelie. In my opinion it shouldn't be a sample at all and should be an "advertising"/promotional type product.


 Regular sample to me is something like a makeup wipe, sample nail polish, travel sized items, etc. a perlite doesn't count as a regular sample in my opinion because it's hard to determine if I like a sample off of one try. Give me enough of a sample to let me try it at least twice.


> Son of a witch! My products are listed on my box page, so I just ruined my surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought they weren't supposed to list them until after the 10th. My box hasn't even shipped yet.


 That sucks. I wish I knew what I was getting, when my box was shipping, box weight, something lol. I hate suspense b


----------



## angienharry (Feb 8, 2014)

> Since you mention it, have you ever had a box with only 4 samples? I haven't yet, and I'm wondering if they always send out 5 or if I've just gotten very lucky.


 I've never received a 4 item box but I know others have. In 13 months I've received 6 item boxes 4 times though. That's always a win!


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 8, 2014)

still waiting on my boxes to ship!  can't wait to see what i'm getting this month.


----------



## misslaurelann (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So it looks like the Big Easy peelie IS the sample.  






From Instagram user: gilmoregirl775




I actually hope I DO get this box. I'd rather have small sizes of things I'd actually use than huge samples of things that are going to be ignored. I want fake up so bad!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Out of all the variations I've seen so far that *might* be mine (just estimating on boxes that look lighter in weight than others), I'd be happiest with these two I think - c'mon birchbox gods!



Spoiler


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Out of all the variations I've seen so far that *might* be mine, I'd be happiest with these two I think - c'mon birchbox gods!



Spoiler












 Nooooooo there's another brand of tea? Just when  I thought I was safe..


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nooooooo there's another brand of tea? Just when  I thought I was safe..
BAHAH. its like there's as much tea as there is juicy couture perfume. i actually haven't gotten any tea yet so i wouldn't mind trying some.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 8, 2014)

It's not birchbox if there's no tea, juicy couture, twist bands or color club involved!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Is it weird to comment on random user's photos in the birchbox tag? Someone just posted her pet turtle posing with her fakeup and it is the greatest thing ever so I had to show some love.


----------



## greenmtx (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Out of all the variations I've seen so far that *might* be mine (just estimating on boxes that look lighter in weight than others), I'd be happiest with these two I think - c'mon birchbox gods!



Spoiler












 Just received that top box for my first subscription.  I'm pretty happy with it.  I don't mind the tea, and this particular kind sounds really good!  Now to wait for the 2nd sub to ship!!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it weird to comment on random user's photos in the birchbox tag? Someone just posted her pet turtle posing with her fakeup and it is the greatest thing ever so I had to show some love.

 i just had to look that up and i love it! in that case, no i wouldn't think it's weird.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenmtx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just received that top box for my first subscription.  I'm pretty happy with it.  I don't mind the tea, and this particular kind sounds really good!  Now to wait for the 2nd sub to ship!!
What was your box weight? I might have missed it haha.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just went through mine and all have been 5 or 6, but I know it's been mentioned before that some people have gotten 4 item boxes. Technically my last box was 4 items and a Birchbox Extra, but I could review all 5 items so that's fine with me!

Same here, I've gotten 4 items + an extra twice and that still counts as 5 to me. I guess a 4 item box would be totally fine if I loved all 4 items, I just feel spoiled now always having gotten 5!

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've never received a 4 item box but I know others have. In 13 months I've received 6 item boxes 4 times though. That's always a win!

Ohhh 6 items!? That's awesome... I'm now crossing my fingers for the possibility of 6 items this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's here it's here!




Weight was .56!

That box looks like a good value, to me. Dry shampoo and mascara are two things that I would always get use out of, plus OPI. I kind of really hope to get an OPI, even though they are tiny.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I'm pretty sure this is the February box for my third sub (signed up with the US Weekly code, I know, I have a problem



) Not too bad for a first box. I hope my other 2 boxes are better though!!
I would be happy with this, too. I don't think I can get it, because I think I already got that Juicy sample, but I really want the Whish, and I would love to try the half-up. I sort of broke my wrap-up, but it sort of works, still.

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will be a very sad person if I get a peelie.
Me too. Peelies don't even have enough product for one whole use, usually. They anger me. I was making peace with the eyeshadow card idea, because at least you can see the colors in person, and they send enough for both lids, but the peelie is just too skimpy.

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is a spoiler for May's box via instagram- is it too early to start a may thread??



Spoiler








 
Oh yay! I hope everyone gets them again, but I am a little worried I would get the orange. I got two oranges last time. I want the nude!

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Out of all the variations I've seen so far that *might* be mine (just estimating on boxes that look lighter in weight than others), I'd be happiest with these two I think - c'mon birchbox gods!



Spoiler












 The first one looks better than the second one, to me. I don't mind tea, when it comes with OPI and an eyeliner!


----------



## shutterblog (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bschlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I don't have perfume requested, this is only my second perfume in 10 months so that doesn't bother me. 

But I have nothing set to prefer skincare, and my complexion set as oily so I don't understand the illuminating skin transformer.

And the 32 effervescent breath treatment--it might be kind of neat but its presence just kind of helps to bum me out about this box!

Bad boxes happen, and not everyone can be happy, but I wish I were!


This is my very first box and I'm really disappointed after watching their teaser video before signing up,  I did not request perfume either.  (And Juicy is about as far at the other end of the spectrum for me as it's possible to get.)

I don't have skincare set as a preference either, so the Miracle Skin is a maybe for me, too.  I'm still gunshy after getting Apothederm Bright Skin Serum in last month's Ipsy box.  My forehead and nose - that was far as I got before I felt I was taking an acid bath - left me with what looked like a sunburn for 3 days and I peeled at the end!  I have somewhat sensitive skin, but that was way beyond a "mild reaction".

And I know any box is a gamble and it's only $10 - but I would never ever buy the hair thing.  (I'm 41 and would have loved it in college but not now.)

Two packets of breath rocks - really?  Although I do applaud them on turning Pop Rocks into breath freshener.

The only thing that really excited me was the Whish BB.  My MIL bought me a huge pack of their lavender line for Christmas and I love it!

I've seen so many cool BB's the last few months.  This . . . is so not what I was hoping for!


----------



## greenmtx (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What was your box weight? I might have missed it haha.
0.4100 lbs... Don't worry, you didn't miss it. I never posted it


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ghostieboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Son of a witch! My products are listed on my box page, so I just ruined my surprise



I thought they weren't supposed to list them until after the 10th. My box hasn't even shipped yet.

Off topic: Girl. Your hair color in your photo, is it as purple as I think it is? I have dark brown hair and want to go purple/black but I do not know how to do it.

On topic: I'm really excited for a lot of the products in this box, but there are a lot of products I'm really really not excited for.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 8, 2014)

[@]Moonittude[/@] I like my box and it's definitely good value to me. The refresh is a face wash though, not a dry shampoo.


----------



## Autym Henderson (Feb 8, 2014)

It's came a day early!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's came a day early!!!





Ohhhh I would LOVE this box. How much did yours weigh?


----------



## bschlee (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

This is my very first box and I'm really disappointed after watching their teaser video before signing up,  I did not request perfume either.  (And Juicy is about as far at the other end of the spectrum for me as it's possible to get.)

I don't have skincare set as a preference either, so the Miracle Skin is a maybe for me, too.  I'm still gunshy after getting Apothederm Bright Skin Serum in last month's Ipsy box.  My forehead and nose - that was far as I got before I felt I was taking an acid bath - left me with what looked like a sunburn for 3 days and I peeled at the end!  I have somewhat sensitive skin, but that was way beyond a "mild reaction".

And I know any box is a gamble and it's only $10 - but I would never ever buy the hair thing.  (I'm 41 and would have loved it in college but not now.)

Two packets of breath rocks - really?  Although I do applaud them on turning Pop Rocks into breath freshener.

The only thing that really excited me was the Whish BB.  My MIL bought me a huge pack of their lavender line for Christmas and I love it!

I've seen so many cool BB's the last few months.  This . . . is so not what I was hoping for!

I'm sorry that your first box was disappointing! 

I have eczema and sensitive skin so I am hesitant to try any new face or body products unless they are unscented, so the Whish is a no for me. I've gotten body butter in my last two boxes, which is exactly the type of thing I am trying to avoid!

If the Miracle Skin Transformer was a BB cream or tinted moisturizer, not an illuminating product, I would be all on to try it, but my skin is shiny enough.


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 8, 2014)

> It's came a day early!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have major box envy!


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's came a day early!!!





Would also love this box!! It's lovely!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's came a day early!!!





OMG I WANT THIS BOX!!!


----------



## LadyK (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's came a day early!!!





Oooooh!  This box would be very welcome in my house.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 8, 2014)

it's so weird, going through the box pages I was honestly not seeing any boxes I would have been unhappy with but now that I'm seeing the variations pop up they're looking a lot less appealing for some reason. Not exactly sure why, though lol.

I'm pretty sure based on box weight I'm getting the half up box, I was hoping for a more obvious makeup thing this month - would have loved any of the polishes, too. Also count me in on not appreciating the carded samples, tsk tsk



 bb I thought you got that we don't like those unless they're promotional cards.

@Autym Henderson that's a great box, jealous!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 8, 2014)

My box is waiting for me at home after my 12+ hr workday. I hope its a pick me up and not a let down. Mines .40. I hope I didn't get that hair accessory. It's marked though that my hair is too short for a ponytail.


----------



## LizGeary (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok y



> It's came a day early!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



you HAVE to tell me exactly what your profile is set to. I'll go change mine to yours in a heartbeat. Amazeballs box!!!!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Feb 8, 2014)

Box weight .4500!


----------



## bschlee (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok y
you HAVE to tell me exactly what your profile is set to. I'll go change mine to yours in a heartbeat. Amazeballs box!!!!
Agreed!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Idk how you define regular sample but the box I saw with the peelie had four items + the peelie. In my opinion it shouldn't be a sample at all and should be an "advertising"/promotional type product.
This I agree with.  At least the foils as an extra could be used one or more times, even the kittle packets of yesto products had enough to use at least once.  This kind of thing is only really good for color matching.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This I agree with.  At least the foils as an extra could be used one or more times, even the kittle packets of yesto products had enough to use at least once.  This kind of thing is only really good for color matching.
Yes! I felt hypocritical at first because I'm always telling people not to write off foil packets. But all of the foil samples I have received from birchbox have been several packets and multi use. I know not everyone has this luxury but I can color match at Ulta if I want, so that's why I'm not that excited by the sample.


----------



## QueenJane (Feb 8, 2014)

Box arrived today.weight .4050


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 8, 2014)

My box sipped and amazingly is already trackable. The weight is 0.4450 and I should get it on Monday. Here's hoping I'm not subjected to a peelie.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh I just got my clicky truck, no weight yet, as it's not updated so I guess my main account is getting whatever box is going out in the very next wave.  

Please let it not have benefit.  I think their items are cute, and fun and perfect for...someone else.  I've never found a benefit item that works well for me.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 8, 2014)

My box weighs .4700 I really hope I get a box with the polish that changes color in the sun! That sounds like a fun product!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes! I felt hypocritical at first because I'm always telling people not to write off foil packets. But all of the foil samples I have received from birchbox have been several packets and multi use. I know not everyone has this luxury but I can color match at Ulta if I want, so that's why I'm not that excited by the sample.

Yeah, this doesn't really count as a foil. It is literally the sort of thing that comes free in a magazine and can be used less than one time. I know Birchbox isn't designed to fill up my makeup bag, but I do want to be able to determine whether or not I like a product from the sample given to me. 

Is it weird that I feel like your partner in crime right now because we're box twins?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, this doesn't really count as a foil. It is literally the sort of thing that comes free in a magazine and can be used less than one time. I know Birchbox isn't designed to fill up my makeup bag, but I do want to be able to determine whether or not I like a product from the sample given to me. 

*Is it weird that I feel like your partner in crime right now because we're box twins? 



*
Partners in crime indeed! I've been snooping instagram for the last two days and I haven't seen anyone post a box with our weight (but most people on instagram don't really include their weight for MUT sleuthers so....)


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Box arrived today.weight .4050
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



oh this gives me hope. My box weights are both .41. There was a box posted above with that weight that I was hoping not to get. I suppose there could be more than one variation with the same or similar weight. Mine are supposed to be delivered Monday and Tuesday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 8, 2014)

Box just shipped!!

0.3800 





That's the lightest box I've ever seen.


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 8, 2014)

I actually would love the fake up. I'm always looking for a new under eye concealer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box weight .4500!
Mine is too!


----------



## jocedun (Feb 8, 2014)

My first box arrived today! Weight of .5900:






Overall, I like it! Excited to try the shampoo and conditioner, and I actually like the perfume. Not too sure about the fruit pigmented mascara... I already have a holy grail mascara and I doubt anything could top it, but I guess I'll try to anyway. Also, the breath mints were lovely. I could totally see myself buying them. My boyfriend loved them, too. 

My only complaint is that I wish there had been some skincare in this box.
Now I just want my other Feb box to ship and my Welcome Box to arrive!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first box arrived today! Weight of .5900:





Overall, I like it! Excited to try the shampoo and conditioner, and I actually like the perfume. Not too sure about the fruit pigmented mascara... I already have a holy grail mascara and I doubt anything could top it, but I guess I'll try to anyway. Also, the breath mints were lovely. I could totally see myself buying them. My boyfriend loved them, too. 

My only complaint is that I wish there had been some skincare in this box.
Now I just want my other Feb box to ship and my Welcome Box to arrive!

I always have similar complaints when I get boxes with 2 haircare items, I feel like I end up missing one "type" of item from the box.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 8, 2014)

> Box just shipped!! 0.3800Â :icon_neut That's the lightest box I've ever seen.Â


 I got a super light box once, and it was one of the best boxes I've gotten!


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got a super light box once, and it was one of the best boxes I've gotten!

That gives me hope! Sounds like BB cream peelie might be in it though. If it is, hopefully the other things make up for it. If not, surely my other two boxes will cheer me up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 8, 2014)

> I always have similar complaints when I get boxes with 2 haircare items, I feel like I end upÂ missing one "type" of item from the box.


 I agree, for my fist box I got the fekkai duo but it counted as 2 products so I felt that something was missing too. Hopefully I don't get shampoo and conditioner again. I'm currently hooked on my WEN haircare so the less shampoo the better. A styling product would be nice though.


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 8, 2014)

Of my three boxes- one shipped with a weight of .4850 One is clicky but not updated Last one finally turned to a unclicky truck- and this is the one that I cancelled and started up again last minute to get the 200 points. So I may be being punished for that, getting it so late!


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 8, 2014)

> So it looks like the Big Easy peelie IS the sample. Â :icon_roll From Instagram user:Â gilmoregirl775


 I went spoiler free this month and this was my box. Is it weird that I'm both excited and disappointed by the contents? Loving the polish and Dr Brandt Pores No More - hubby got that in his box this month and I swiftly pilfered it, so a dupe is just fine by me. The Fake Up is teeeeeny tiny compared to the container it's housed in. But, once empty, it could probably hold two sample perfume vials or something. I'm glad the peelie is an item I wouldn't use even if it were normal sized. SPF makes my skin go nutso.


----------



## probablyedible (Feb 8, 2014)

My second account updated with a clicky truck with box weight of .66!  That's the highest I've ever gotten.  Of course that means it'll probably be a shampoo and conditioner set that makes the box heavy.  In all honesty, I don't mind getting hair products of any sort!  =)


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Nooooooo there's another brand of tea? Just when Â I thought I was safe..


 I know not everyone is a tea person, but FWIW this brand is the stuff we actually buy and drink every day. I didn't like the other brands I've received from BB, but would love to get this, especially if it's a flavor we haven't tried.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 8, 2014)

Both of my accounts have clicky trucks now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Main account: 0.4500 

Second account: 0.3670

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Definitely hope I don't get the big easy peelie sample in either box...


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box just shipped!!

0.3800 





That's the lightest box I've ever seen. 
I think mine's probably the lightest so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( 0.3670


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 8, 2014)

Got my box today... .41 wt Spoiler pics..


----------



## Ndb1024 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## ikecarus (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today... .41 wt

Spoiler pics..





well it's good to know that the big easy counted as a beauty extra...


----------



## justliz87 (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My second account updated with a clicky truck with box weight of .66!  That's the highest I've ever gotten.  Of course that means it'll probably be a shampoo and conditioner set that makes the box heavy.  In all honesty, I don't mind getting hair products of any sort!  =)
Mine has a weight of .665 - we might be box twins!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 8, 2014)

My first box shipped!  Weight is .4550 and it is expected to arrive on Wednesday.  My second box hasn't updated yet, and that is fine with me--I'm hoping that means I won't be getting dupe boxes!


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Got my box today... .41 wt Spoiler pics..


 this is my weight too...I would be very happy with this box, with the exception of the peely thing.


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think mine's probably the lightest so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( 0.3670

So light! I wonder what's in them.


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 8, 2014)

> well it's good to know that the big easy counted as a beauty extra...


 I'm okay with my box... But the pores no more is deceiving. It is a tube of mostly air. I had to shake and squeeze a lot just to get a tiny bit to see it so there is definitely not much in there. But it seems to work but directions say apply again as needed throughout the day which seems weird. So it must be a very very temporary effect. The fake up I love. Cute size to keep in my take on the go little cosmetic bag.. Was hoping for Juicy perfume sample but I have another box that's gonna ship Mon. Fingers crossed.. Polish is pretty. It was hard to find pics online of polish on applied nails so I wasn't sure.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 8, 2014)

What's a welcome box? I first subscribed last month, and only got my January box. Is it a code I missed out on?


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 8, 2014)

> I think mine's probably the lightest so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( 0.3670


 Great things come in small packages.. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today... .41 wt

Spoiler pics..





I hope my box is similar to this one! The weight of mine is 0.4500


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm okay with my box... But the pores no more is deceiving.* It is a tube of mostly air. I had to shake and squeeze a lot just to get a tiny bit to see it so there is definitely not much in there.* But it seems to work but directions say apply again as needed throughout the day which seems weird. So it must be a very very temporary effect. The fake up I love. Cute size to keep in my take on the go little cosmetic bag.. Was hoping for Juicy perfume sample but I have another box that's gonna ship Mon. Fingers crossed.. Polish is pretty. It was hard to find pics online of polish on applied nails so I wasn't sure.

I hate that, why waste all of the plastic to make it look bigger than it is &gt;_&gt;


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ndb1024* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




what was the weight on this box?


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 8, 2014)

anybody gotten a .53 yet? that is the weight of mine. Monday seems so far away to find out what is in it.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So light! I wonder what's in them.
Me too, haha. XD I'll come back and post a photo when I receive it next week. (Scheduled delivery is Valentine's day)


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 8, 2014)

> I hate that, why waste all of the plastic to make it look bigger than it is &gt;_&gt;


 It has the same content amount as the Porefessional by Benefit sample but the tube is more than twice the size.. Ridiculous really.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 8, 2014)

> What's a welcome box? I first subscribed last month, and only got my January box. Is it a code I missed out on?


 From the FAQ : Q: Whatâ€™s the difference between a regular Birchbox and a Welcome Box? A: A Welcome Box is when you get someone (or yourself!) a Gift Subscription. If you go through the regular wait list, you wonâ€™t get a Welcome Box, youâ€™ll just get a regular box from that month. But if youâ€™ve been given a Gift Sub, or purchased one for yourself, then youâ€™ll get a Welcome Box â€“ which will have several items from previous Birchboxes. Welcome to birchbox! There's also a FAQ at the start of this thread that may answer some other questions too but we're also here to help!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What's a welcome box? I first subscribed last month, and only got my January box. Is it a code I missed out on?
Welcome boxes are usually sent out if you gifted a subscription to a friend. If you subscribe on your own, you just get the regular month's box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 8, 2014)

@usofjessamerica @ikecarus Thank you guys! Haha, I guess I'm going to gift a subscription to myself next year. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ndb1024 (Feb 8, 2014)

> what was the weight on this box?


 .40


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 8, 2014)

> It has the same content amount as the Porefessional by Benefit sample but the tube is more than twice the size.. Ridiculous really.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ndb1024* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


.40
booo, a little too light to be mine. thanks! it looks like a great box :]


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 8, 2014)

> Mine has a weight of .665 - we might be box twins!


 Looks like we're triplets. I got shipping in one account. .66


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's came a day early!!!





nice box!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  booo, a little too light to be mine. thanks! it looks like a great box :]

WHAT ARE WE GETTING. OH MY GOD. I WANT TO KNOW.

I hate being impatient. ;_;


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm getting ready for work and thought I'd test the Benefit big easy sample. Yuck!! Not only was there less in the peel packet than I thought, but it's super thick and doesn't spread well at all. I tried smoothing it over a cheek and washed it off immediately and threw away the rest. It's very pasty.


----------



## jocedun (Feb 8, 2014)

WOWOWOW. I know this was mentioned last month, but I feel the need to reiterate that the 100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara definitely smells like DIAPERS. 





Other than that, it's an okay mascara. I'll probably use it in conjunction with one of my favorites to extend the lifetime of the fave. Do other people layer multiple brands of mascara, or is that just me?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting ready for work and thought I'd test the Benefit big easy sample. Yuck!! Not only was there less in the peel packet than I thought, but it's super thick and doesn't spread well at all. I tried smoothing it over a cheek and washed it off immediately and threw away the rest. It's very pasty.
Interesting. I've been disappointed by most Benefit skin care products I've tried. But I love high beam and their blushes/and bronzer.


----------



## morre22 (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first box shipped!  Weight is .4550 and it is expected to arrive on Wednesday.  My second box hasn't updated yet, and that is fine with me--I'm hoping that means I won't be getting dupe boxes!
Mine is .4550 and scheduled to be delivered on Valentines day, Yay for getting something on V-day but boo for having to wait so long lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting ready for work and thought I'd test the Benefit big easy sample. Yuck!! Not only was there less in the peel packet than I thought, but it's super thick and doesn't spread well at all. I tried smoothing it over a cheek and washed it off immediately and threw away the rest. It's very pasty.
that's good to know. i was gonna pre-order it with my bb points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Interesting. I've been disappointed by most Benefit skin care products I've tried. But I love high beam and their blushes/and bronzer.


 I was curious about the benefit skin stuff and got the kit of minis while ulta was having some sort of deal. I'm not very impressed with anything in the kit except the moisturizing toner. When I use it, I can see all the grime on the cotton ball! Plus it doesn't dry out my (already dry) skin as much as regular toner does.


----------



## allaplomb (Feb 8, 2014)

I got the Fakeup for my first month box back in November. I only use it maybe three times a week, but the sample is still going strong. Just FYI - it will really last!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 8, 2014)

thats my box weight! im praying this is my box! I shall see when I get home.



> .40


----------



## BerryK (Feb 8, 2014)

Just wondering, does birchbox ship in order of box number? Still no shipping, so I'm wondering if that means I'm getting a higher box number. Hope my question makes sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BerryK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just wondering, does birchbox ship in order of box number? Still no shipping, so I'm wondering if that means I'm getting a higher box number. Hope my question makes sense






Not that I've seen. There are a lot of people who've already gotten box 44, and that's a pretty high up there number.


----------



## BerryK (Feb 8, 2014)

> Not that I've seen. There are a lot of people who've already gotten box 44, and that's a pretty high up there number.Â


 Got ya, thank you! I'm so curious, and impatient to see what I'm getting.


----------



## Ndb1024 (Feb 8, 2014)

Second box expected Tuesday!! Weight .45. The box has been loaded since the 2nd on bb site so I'm pretty sure I know what I'm getting.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 8, 2014)

Finally my box shipped!

No weight, no expected date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I really want to try that OPI tinted top coat...it looks fun!


----------



## megganp2008 (Feb 8, 2014)

Finally got my tracking. My box weighs .660. Anybody recieved this yet?


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 8, 2014)

> WOWOWOW. I know this was mentioned last month, but I feel the need to reiterate that the 100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara definitely smells like DIAPERS.Â   Other than that, it's an okay mascara. I'll probably use it in conjunction with one of my favorites to extend the lifetime of the fave. Do other people layer multiple brands of mascara, or is that just me?Â atches:


 I've been layering the fruit mascara with the model co fibre lash, and i like the results. I think out smells like tea, lol


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *megganp2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally got my tracking. My box weighs .660. Anybody recieved this yet?
How are you viewing the weight?  I have tracking, but no other info.  Does it show up after being in the system for a day or two or do you find it somewhere else? Thanks!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 8, 2014)

Mine shipped! .455 weight... so I need to stalk box weights and see if I can find mine. Ha!


----------



## LindaD (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since this is the place I hang out the most, just a general shout out that there's some nice goodies on groupon right now under health &amp; beauty goods:

Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb, Juicy Couture Couture (or whatever its called), a Marc Jacbos 4 piece perfume set (but i want JUST daisy!!!), bobbi brown eyeshadow, gloss moderne conditioner (i got the shampoo from birchbox before, its nice)

That MJ mini perfumes set is completely adorable. If you just want Daisy, Sephora is now offering it as a 250 point perk.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ndb1024* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Second box expected Tuesday!! Weight .45.
The box has been loaded since the 2nd on bb site so I'm pretty sure I know what I'm getting.
Ohhh, please post what you get! I'm getting the same box as you! (0.4500).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 8, 2014)

> Box just shipped!! 0.3800Â :icon_neut That's the lightest box I've ever seen.Â


 Box twins! Crossing my fingers for no peelie


----------



## megganp2008 (Feb 8, 2014)

I just got my tracking this evening, and I just got it from the ups website.


----------



## megganp2008 (Feb 8, 2014)

> How are you viewing the weight? Â I have tracking, but no other info. Â Does it show up after being in the system for a day or two or do you find it somewhere else? Thanks!


 I just received the tracking info tonight. I got the weight from ups website.


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 8, 2014)

> Box twins! Crossing my fingers for no peelie


 Same here! Mine should get here Wednesday, but I'll definitely be peeking Monday as soon as our box pages load!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 9, 2014)

> Just wondering, does birchbox ship in order of box number? Still no shipping, so I'm wondering if that means I'm getting a higher box number. Hope my question makes sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My boxes have been in the seventies, ship in the last wave, and I have no info yet. I paid for my box almost three weeks ago and I'd thought I'd be first in getting one, smh


----------



## LadyK (Feb 9, 2014)

I used to get my shipping pretty early and have my box by the 18th.  The last two months I seem to get shipping in the last wave and get my box closer to the 25th.  Has anyone else had this happen?  I am wondering if I should always expect to be in the last wave now.


----------



## bschlee (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I hate that, why waste all of the plastic to make it look bigger than it is &gt;_&gt;
I agree- the Miracle Skin Transformer takes up like 1/3 of the packaging (and I only noticed when I accidentally held it up to a light!) What a waste!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 9, 2014)

Mine is scheduled to arrive on the 13th...has anyone seen a 0.4600 box yet? 

I think they updated the Birchbox app on iPhone recently...maybe that's why the "trick" (bug) isn't working anymore?

I am pretty shocked that they are sending a peelie of Big Easy. If you guys get this in your box and are disappointed by it, I strongly recommend contacting Birch and letting them know. First, it's good for them to hear what their customers' expectations are, and second, they've always had great customer service for me in the past, and you might end up with some points or a replacement sample as a consolation prize...the worst that could happen is they could say no.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 9, 2014)

> I don't know if any of you got the bracelet advertised this week on FB if you bought $35 at BB you got a bangle pave diamond bracelet? Well I just got it today and it is so pretty. I also get My Bijoux Box and they had back in Dec?? A link pave diamond crystal bracelet. Well I put the two together on my arm and they are gorgeous together! So beautiful. A suggestion if you have both!


 I used the code and got mine today. It's so pretty and dainty. I might try wearing it solo since I usually stack bangles.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is scheduled to arrive on the 13th...has anyone seen a 0.4600 box yet? 

I think they updated the Birchbox app on iPhone recently...maybe that's why the "trick" (bug) isn't working anymore?

I am pretty shocked that they are sending a peelie of Big Easy. If you guys get this in your box and are disappointed by it, I strongly recommend contacting Birch and letting them know. First, it's good for them to hear what their customers' expectations are, and second, they've always had great customer service for me in the past, and you might end up with some points or a replacement sample as a consolation prize...the worst that could happen is they could say no.
yup. i told them that i'm tired of getting hair products when i barely have any hair and the last box was a waste of money. paulina sent me a pick two of a smashbox primer (the blue one) worth $10 and a mini jouer lipgloss. that definitely made up for it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 9, 2014)

Shipping email, box weight .6800. Guessing I'm getting the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 9, 2014)

yikes, my boxes shipped pretty close together this month.. like 20 min apart, so we'll see! 

I haven't gotten a dupe box in foreverrrr, so I am itchin to do some tradin!


----------



## angienharry (Feb 9, 2014)

> How are you viewing the weight? Â I have tracking, but no other info. Â Does it show up after being in the system for a day or two or do you find it somewhere else? Thanks!


 Mine always takes a couple of days to show up. Just keep checking the tracking link and eventually you will get a shipping weight and expected delivery date.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 9, 2014)

Mine has .685 as weight, anyone have that yet?


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 9, 2014)

U



> yup. i told them that i'm tired of getting hair products when i barely have any hair and the last box was a waste of money. paulina sent me a pick two of a smashbox primer (the blue one) worth $10 and a mini jouer lipgloss. that definitely made up for it.Â


 That's awesome! How did you word your email that you sent to them?


----------



## Ndb1024 (Feb 9, 2014)

> Ohhh, please post what you get! I'm getting the same box as you! (0.4500).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm not as excited about the smashbox palate now that I know it's a cardboard. But the rest of the box is great!


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ndb1024* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm not as excited about the smashbox palate now that I know it's a cardboard. But the rest of the box is great!


I'm getting this same box. I'm not happy about the cardboard smashbox palette, but I'm really excited about everything else. Definitely products I would choose for myself!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting this same box. I'm not happy about the cardboard smashbox palette, but I'm really excited about everything else. Definitely products I would choose for myself!
How do you seem to know this? Nothing has updated for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know, I should just suck it up until tomorrow...


----------



## sparklegirl (Feb 9, 2014)

I was looking on the app yesterday and when I clicked on box it showed my feb box. I just checked again and it's not there anymore...I wonder if I will actually get that box now. Guess I'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 9, 2014)

I still don't have a clicky truck, but as I thought about it... Last month my box didn't ship until around the 13th! I don't know why I've been expecting it so soon? Maybe cause so many other girls are getting theirs? Oh well, I'll just have to be patient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (until tomorrow when I will most certainly check first thing in the am to see what's coming in my box!)


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey does anyone know when the subscriber Sundays game opens up? Wen I click on the link nothing happens but when I get the email I can usually enter.


----------



## em20 (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *justliz87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine has a weight of .665 - we might be box twins!
Mine is .67!

I really, REALLY don't want any more hair products and I get them in every box. It's the ONLY kind of product that I flat out don't want!


----------



## maggieme (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok y
you HAVE to tell me exactly what your profile is set to. I'll go change mine to yours in a heartbeat. Amazeballs box!!!!
I got this box yesterday and, judging from the weight, will be getting it on my second account too.  Both profiles are extremely different, so there might not be any rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ndb1024* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm not as excited about the smashbox palate now that I know it's a cardboard. But the rest of the box is great!


My box is .45 too, and all of that looks great, but I got the color change nail polish last month &gt;.&gt; I hope I get the OPI mini though!


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just got my shipping info. It's .43. Not Too sure what to make of it yet. Guess we'll see


----------



## sbg812 (Feb 9, 2014)

New MUTer here!

I have a .685 box coming and, assuming no dupes and including a shampoo/conditioner duo, but not the Toni &amp; Guy (that one was a bit too light), I think it'll be boxes: 4, 28, 40, 41, 48, 55, or 62.

My profile says I have color treated hair, so I'm probably getting Bain de Terre set instead of Fekkai (40 and 41).  Kinda disappointed because the Fekkai boxes were my favorite!

Kind of concerned because, of all the remaining, (4, 28, 48, 55, 62) there are ALOT of skincare products in these boxes, and many don't have any of the featured items from the USWeekly promo.  I'll be happy with most of these, but 2 haircare and 2-3 skincare seems a bit defeating.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 9, 2014)

I also got the cardboard in my box! I wasn't too mad since it was an extra and I loved the rest of the box. And, having the smashbox palette sample let me swatch it and realize I have no desire to buy it!



> I'm not as excited about the smashbox palate now that I know it's a cardboard. But the rest of the box is great!


----------



## misslaurelann (Feb 9, 2014)

Finally a clicky truck on my second acct but the tracking info isn't updated yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Feb 9, 2014)

> It's came a day early!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



what was your box weight?!?!?!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Feb 9, 2014)

I am really wondering what box i get because I am supposed to get the Cynthia rowley eyeliner Since I used the crsub promo code when I resubed..... we will see


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 9, 2014)

Usually I can narrow down to what box I'm getting the day before I get it. But I don't think anyone has posted a weight close to .4450, so I guess I will find out tomorrow! Also had a dream last night I got the cynthia rowley eyeliner lol. Clearly all I think about is birchbox.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Usually I can narrow down to what box I'm getting the day before I get it. But I don't think anyone has posted a weight close to .4450, so I guess I will find out tomorrow! Also had a dream last night I got the cynthia rowley eyeliner lol. Clearly all I think about is birchbox.

Oh, that's close to my weight! .4460. Mine is actually scheduled to be delivered tomorrow so I was thinking I'd try to NOT look at my box ahead of time....but who are we kidding? I'll be checking right at 6:00 when they go up haha


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 9, 2014)

Box weight .455 here too box twins! !


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, that's close to my weight! .4460. Mine is actually scheduled to be delivered tomorrow so I was thinking I'd try to NOT look at my box ahead of time....but who are we kidding? I'll be checking right at 6:00 when they go up haha
Yup, already decided I'm looking in the morning when I get ready for class, even though it is arriving tomorrow, since I won't be home until the afternoon anyway. I have no self-control bahaha.


----------



## maggieme (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


what was your box weight?!?!?!
My weight for that box was .44


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Feb 9, 2014)

Mines .45....maybe there's a chance I got that one!! Lol


----------



## splash79 (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't have a box preview or clicky truck.  Kinda bummed.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 9, 2014)

Main account box shipping info up -- .61 to be delivered 2/12. Still waiting for info on boxes 2 &amp; 3. Would love to get some polish this month.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 9, 2014)

> Hey does anyone know when the subscriber Sundays game opens up? Wen I click on the link nothing happens but when I get the email I can usually enter.


 I did subscriber Sundays already today. I got the awwww shucks again, but I was able to do the scratch off activity.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 9, 2014)

> New MUTer here! I have a .685 box coming and, assuming no dupes and including a shampoo/conditioner duo, but not the Toni &amp; Guy (that one was a bit too light), I think it'll be boxes: 4, 28, 40, 41, 48, 55, or 62. My profile says I have color treated hair, so I'm probably getting Bain de Terre set instead of Fekkai (40 and 41). Â Kinda disappointed because the Fekkai boxes were my favorite! KindÂ of concerned because, of all the remaining, (4, 28, 48, 55, 62)Â there are ALOT of skincare products in these boxes, and many don't have any of the featured items from the USWeekly promo. Â I'll be happy with most of these, but 2 haircare and 2-3 skincare seems a bit defeating. Â


 I was looking at the boxes this morning because I have a similar weight. And that is what I narrowed mine down to also. I had to step away from the computer because all those boxes made me sad. I got bigger hopes for my second sub.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 9, 2014)

> U That's awesome! How did you word your email that you sent to them?


 This is what I said: I'm on the edge of canceling anyway because of my lackluster box in January. I have next to no hair due a hair condition and I marked off "too short for a ponytail" and I have a buzz cut. The glossing creme and hair band were of no use to me re: [email protected] account. I know I'm not exempt from hair products but this added insult to injury because I may never be able to grow long hair again. Show some love to your super short or no hair subscribers. They are out there, trust me. I brought this issue up a few months ago on my original account but the tone of the response I received was "Oh well, we have your money, so just deal with the product". After that, I cancelled that account ([email protected]) Maybe I'll rejoin when this option is added to the profile to save me heartache and frustration.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *maggieme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My weight for that box was .44
Interesting, my box weight is .445 but I've already received that Harvey Prince perfume. However, I love that perfume so much and that box looks so nice that I wouldn't mind one bit.


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Great end to a busy work day - Clicky truck with a .445 shipping weight and an estimated delivery of Feb 10th!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's came a day early!!!





 
Her box weight was .445 based on her earlier post. I hope I get this box. .4360 is close right?


----------



## sbg812 (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was looking at the boxes this morning because I have a similar weight. And that is what I narrowed mine down to also. I had to step away from the computer because all those boxes made me sad. I got bigger hopes for my second sub.
 
Yeah, this isn't the greatest month.  However, under further inspection (read: obsessing), I've narrowed it down further to 4, 40 and 55, based on weight.  I think I'd be happy with those b/c 4 and 40 have the CS palette and Harvey Prince Hello scent, both of which I wanted, and 55 has the Miracle Skin and Joan Vass scent (I'm a perfume girl!).  

Again, not the best box, but those three at least have some variety!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 9, 2014)

All I really, really, really want this time is the OPI polish!  The rest can be whatever it chooses to be.  Maybe two of different colors in both boxes?  A girl can dream, can't she?


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 9, 2014)

I.LOVE. my box this month. So happy I signed up. I got the three things I wanted the most. The eyeko eyeliner, OPI nailpolish, and the Beauty protector oil. I also got juicy couture perfume and tea. I love tea so I am actually happy to get that. It's a little pick me up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 9, 2014)

0.4650

0.4100

Do these weights seem like polish boxes?  Puh-leeeease?  Even that with foil packets and carboard!  Come on!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 9, 2014)

My main hopes for this month are a nail polish and wanting to avoid the peelie and the juicy perfume. The other stuff I have seen looks pretty good. Even the smashbox palette looks like you could use it a few times.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  0.4650

0.4100

Do these weights seem like polish boxes?  Puh-leeeease?  Even that with foil packets and carboard!  Come on!
Nail polish has been in a wide variety of boxes from what I've seen, so maybe!


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 9, 2014)

Both of mine are still camping out in NJ but I got my first shipment email a few days ago and it's .45 and yesterday I got the second shipment that is .455. Fingers crossed they are different!


----------



## CSCS (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box arrived today.weight .4050 




OMG this is my box weight!! Does this mean this is my box too??


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 9, 2014)

Still no tracking!! Birchbox, you're killing me.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 9, 2014)

> Still no tracking!! Birchbox, you're killing me.


 I have an "unclicky" truck. But that's it! The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have an "unclicky" truck. But that's it! The anticipation is killing me.

Same, girl, same!  There are some really good boxes this month, and I can totally see myself ordering another if I don't get what I want in this box.  Just tell me, Birchbox, please.. please?


----------



## gemstone (Feb 9, 2014)

anyone who ordered the earrings or the bra get tracking yet?


----------



## CSCS (Feb 9, 2014)

Random question: does anyone know when Birchbox lets you start reviewing your box's products? In the past, I've been able to review them before I received them, so I could figure out what was in my box


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CSCS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Random question: does anyone know when Birchbox lets you start reviewing your box's products? In the past, I've been able to review them before I received them, so I could figure out what was in my box
The 10th at 6 AM EST, usually.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 9, 2014)

The 10th



> Random question: does anyone know when Birchbox lets you start reviewing your box's products? In the past, I've been able to review them before I received them, so I could figure out what was in my box


----------



## CSCS (Feb 9, 2014)

Ahhh okay, makes sense. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 9, 2014)

I wonder if we should get a swap thread going?

I have a feeling I'm going to do a lot of swapping this month.  Lots of boxes have hair oils/products that I just won't use, pretty sure I'm going to end up with some of them.  

I've got clicky trucks on two boxes, but not weights.  I've waited this long, might as well just wait until tomorrow.


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if we should get a swap thread going?

I have a feeling I'm going to do a lot of swapping this month.  Lots of boxes have hair oils/products that I just won't use, pretty sure I'm going to end up with some of them.  

I've got clicky trucks on two boxes, but not weights.  I've waited this long, might as well just wait until tomorrow.

Here ya go! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140811/birchbox-february-2014-swaps-thread  Just sitting at home on a Sunday, figured I could go ahead and get one going.  Anticipation is killing me.  Maybe I'll just go ahead and plunge on another box.

Edit- new link for a new thread since the other one is being weird!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Here ya go! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140808/birchbox-february-2014-swap-thread  Just sitting at home on a Sunday, figured I could go ahead and get one going.  Anticipation is killing me.  Maybe I'll just go ahead and plunge on another box.
Yay thanks!  I was about to get to it, but I was distracted by a squirrel.


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay thanks!  I was about to get to it, but I was distracted by a squirrel.  

That happened to me with birds this morning!  Although I think I may have put it in the wrong forum- leave it to me to do something like that.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That happened to me with birds this morning!  Although I think I may have put it in the wrong forum- leave it to me to do something like that. 




LOL!  

I'm sure the  mod's will check if it's wrong they might be able to jump in and help if it's in the wrong section.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 9, 2014)

OH I finally have a clicky truck! but that's it, no weight or anything


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 9, 2014)

> I have an "unclicky" truck. But that's it! The anticipation is killing me.


 Same here. Unclicky truck on one, still nothing on the other.


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 9, 2014)

Corrected link ladies, for the trading thread 






https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140811/birchbox-february-2014-swaps-thread

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## lsarao (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah! Finally got a clicky truck on one account and an unclicky truck on another. So jealous of everyone who's already received their boxes. I want mine!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 9, 2014)

my mom just got a tracking # on her gift account with a weight of .6210 - for some reason i have a feeling it's going to be a shampoo/conditioner type thing this month - given how light most of the boxes thus far have been. hopefully she'll like it! i know she swears by her wen stuff.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just got tracking on my main! .4300


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting, my box weight is .445 but I've already received that Harvey Prince perfume. However, I love that perfume so much and that box looks so nice that I wouldn't mind one bit.

I'm so happy you said that. I got the Hello perfume as a sample from the Harvey Prince website, and I didn't care for it at all. If we are legit box twins, I'll be happy to not get it. Glad it worked out for you, though! I have tried quite a few HP perfumes, but I haven't liked any of them.


----------



## leahleann (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey ladies! My bb was pretty lackluster this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the Juicy Couture perfume, Ayres bar soap...which honestly is like a hotel bar soap, agave oil...it's not resealable which I HATE, the Miracle Skin, and the O.P.I. I like the O.P.I. but that's it. Boo. Hope you all have better luck!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 9, 2014)

Just got tracking and my box weighs .456. Does anyone know what's in this box?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All I really, really, really want this time is the OPI polish!  The rest can be whatever it chooses to be.  Maybe two of different colors in both boxes?  A girl can dream, can't she?

I think that's at the top of my list too, but so far it isn't looking good. I have 2 weights of .445 and .455, so I'm afraid I'm getting dupes there. I have 1 regular box coming where I don't have a weight yet, and a 4th (yep, I'm nuts!) that I got for the 200 points, and I don't have a weight on it yet. So, holding out hope for that 

OPI!!!
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Oops! Looking at a few boxes and I forgot about the 

W3LL people color stick
 which I think I want just a touch more. Both would have me turning cartwheels. Well, attempting to anyway. Hehe!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *leahleann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey ladies! My bb was pretty lackluster this month.





I got the Juicy Couture perfume, Ayres bar soap...which honestly is like a hotel bar soap, agave oil...it's not resealable which I HATE, the Miracle Skin, and the O.P.I.

I like the O.P.I. but that's it.

Boo. Hope you all have better luck!

Do you know what your box weight is?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 9, 2014)

I decided to get boxes on both accounts due to the $10 bonus (since the box pays for itself + $6 in store credit - $5 for reviews and $1 for the $10 you pay for "first" month) but I'm only taking birchboxes for months I know are going to 100% include products I love or have major sign up bonuses from now on. Even though that means an extra 60c of tax, it's still worth it than paying for mediocre months and not getting the 3-months in a row bonus.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is a spoiler for May's box via instagram- is it too early to start a may thread??



Spoiler








 
^^^ omg definitely signing up for may *_*

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's came a day early!!!





waaaah so jelly definitely an excellent box


----------



## mckondik (Feb 9, 2014)

got tracking on my main account with a weight of .6050   hmmm


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to get boxes on both accounts due to the $10 bonus (since the box pays for itself + $6 in store credit - $5 for reviews and $1 for the $10 you pay for "first" month) but I'm only taking birchboxes for months I know are going to 100% include products I love or have major sign up bonuses from now on. Even though that means an extra 60c of tax, it's still worth it than paying for mediocre months and not getting the 3-months in a row bonus.

First and foremost: Is your avatar Rambo!?!

Ok and second... Your entire post has me confused



 Mainly I don't understand what you mean about an extra .60 cents tax... and not getting the 3-months in a row bonus. What is this bonus you speak of? And also how did you figure up $6 in store credit, and why are you deducting $5 for reviews? Shouldn't you be adding not subtracting? And what do you mean $1 for the $10 you pay for "first" (why is first in quotes?) month??? Eeeek my questions might be even more confusing haha

I'm sorry, I really want to understand what you're saying that is why I'm asking! If it's too much to explain I understand... And I apologize for being a little slow


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 9, 2014)

> First and foremost: Is your avatar Rambo!?! Ok and second... Your entire post has me confused  Â Mainly I don't understand what you mean about an extraÂ .60 cents tax... and not getting the 3-months in a row bonus. What is this bonus you speak of? And alsoÂ how did you figure up $6 in store credit, and why are you deducting $5 for reviews? Shouldn't you be adding not subtracting? And what do you mean $1 for the $10 you pay for "first" (why is first in quotes?) month??? Eeeek my questions might be evenÂ more confusing haha I'm sorry, I really want to understand what you're saying that is why I'm asking! If it's too much to explain I understand... And I apologize for being a little slow :blink:


 Ok I think the $10 bonus cme from the 100 points with signup this month, doing 5 reviews a month = 50 points/ 5 dollars, the first box shows up as a 10 dollar purchase so you get 1 dollar back. I'm also confused about the tax thing. I did hear about some kinda discount after three months but I thought that was if u buy something in the shop. I'm guessing you signup and cancel between orders and only signup with incentive.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shinystars88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ok I think the $10 bonus cme from the 100 points with signup this month, doing 5 reviews a month = 50 points/ 5 dollars, the first box shows up as a 10 dollar purchase so you get 1 dollar back. I'm also confused about the tax thing. I did hear about some kinda discount after three months but I thought that was if u buy something in the shop.

I'm guessing you signup and cancel between orders and only signup with incentive.

One downside to this strategy is that you might receive duplicate items, whereas you shouldn't be receiving dupes on the subscription or month-to-month plans.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 9, 2014)

The 3 month thing might refer to the anniversary code. You get 20% off in the store every 3 months.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 9, 2014)

> Ok I think the $10 bonus cme from the 100 points with signup this month, doing 5 reviews a month = 50 points/ 5 dollars, the first box shows up as a 10 dollar purchase so you get 1 dollar back. I'm also confused about the tax thing. I did hear about some kinda discount after three months but I thought that was if u buy something in the shop. I'm guessing you signup and cancel between orders and only signup with incentive.


 Ohhh okay, the $1 is bc you get 10 points for signing up. So I reread @Kyuu post and I see where I thought she was deducting $5 and $1, she was actually explaining how she arrived at the $6 credit. I still don't get the tax thing but no biggie.. But I have been subscribing to BB for 6 months now and I'll be bummed if there is a bonus I've missed out on.. I need to know what this is! Thanks for your help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 9, 2014)

Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ohhh okay, the $1 is bc you get 10 points for signing up. So I reread @Kyuu post and I see where I thought she was deducting $5 and $1, she was actually explaining how she arrived at the $6 credit. I still don't get the tax thing but no biggie.. But I have been subscribing to BB for 6 months now and I'll be bummed if there is a bonus I've missed out on.. I need to know what this is! Thanks for your help




From their site

Quote: *Are there any hidden fees?* Nopeâ€”all you pay is your subscription fee. There are no shipping or handling fees for the monthly Birchbox. Please note that in NY, NJ, MA and VA sales tax may apply.

So I'd imagine @Kyuu lives some place that is subject to a sales tax on the box.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Feb 9, 2014)

Those of you that signed up with the USWeekly code:  did you all received your magazine redemption code yet?  I received it on one account but the other account (which I signed up for two days before the account that already got a code) still has no email about the magazine.  Are they sending it out in waves?


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those of you that signed up with the USWeekly code:  did you all received your magazine redemption code yet?  I received it on one account but the other account (which I signed up for two days before the account that already got a code) still has no email about the magazine.  Are they sending it out in waves?
I believe they are. I got the one for my main account about a week ago, but just got the one for my second account yesterday.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those of you that signed up with the USWeekly code:  did you all received your magazine redemption code yet?  I received it on one account but the other account (which I signed up for two days before the account that already got a code) still has no email about the magazine.  Are they sending it out in waves?

How long is the subscription for? I'm guessing it's just a subscription code thing that comes in the box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How long is the subscription for? I'm guessing it's just a subscription code thing that comes in the box.
I swore I saw someone say 12 week but I might be totally off on that.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 9, 2014)

I received my email for US weekly and it was for 12 weeks.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 9, 2014)

My truck is clicky!  Can't wait to see my box tomorrow.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 9, 2014)

Two out of three tracking numbers!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 9, 2014)

Still nothing... Gah, I never have good luck with birchbox.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 9, 2014)

2 trucks...one clicky, one not. GAHHHH give me my boxes already!!


----------



## misslaurelann (Feb 9, 2014)

Both of my trucks are now clicky!! Yay! Got one shipping email and one just happened to show up. No info/weight on either though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ndb1024* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm not as excited about the smashbox palate now that I know it's a cardboard. But the rest of the box is great!


Thank you for posting it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But oh man, haha. I was hoping not to get the Ruby Wing nail polish because I got it on my second sub last month. XD


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 9, 2014)

Yay clicky truck! No info yet though. :-(


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 9, 2014)

One clicky (at .4580) and another non-clicky. So glad they probably won't be dupes!


----------



## LaurLovesMakeup (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey ladies!! I'm new to BB and was wondering when do we know what we're getting in our BB?  

~LaurLovesMakeup


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaurLovesMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies!! I'm new to BB and was wondering when do we know what we're getting in our BB?  

~LaurLovesMakeup
They update the box pages tomorrow!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm seriously dying to find out what are in my two boxes this month even though I only have to wait until tomorrow now. XD It's too bad the app trick no longer works!!


----------



## easybreezy (Feb 9, 2014)

> One downside to this strategy is that you might receive duplicate items, whereas you shouldn't be receiving dupes on the subscription or month-to-month plans.


 Is this true? I thought you were guaranteed not to receive duplicate samples on one account, no matter if your subscription has been continuous?


----------



## leahleann (Feb 9, 2014)

My box weight was 0.043.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 9, 2014)

Mine is .41. Not much in there???cardboard and cardboard????


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
    Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ohhh okay, the $1 is bc you get 10 points for signing up. So I reread @Kyuu post and I see where I thought she was deducting $5 and $1, she was actually explaining how she arrived at the $6 credit. I still don't get the tax thing but no biggie.. But I have been subscribing to BB for 6 months now and I'll be bummed if there is a bonus I've missed out on.. I need to know what this is! Thanks for your help




From their site

Quote: *Are there any hidden fees?* Nopeâ€”all you pay is your subscription fee. There are no shipping or handling fees for the monthly Birchbox. Please note that in NY, NJ, MA and VA sales tax may apply.

So I'd imagine @Kyuu lives some place that is subject to a sales tax on the box.


I live in VA and I have to pay $0.63 tax on my second box but my original sub is still tax free. I was really confused when I first subbed to my second account. Not sure why I don't have to pay it on the original sub but I'm not complaining! lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I live in VA and I have to pay $0.63 tax on my second box but my original sub is still tax free. I was really confused when I first subbed to my second account. Not sure why I don't have to pay it on the original sub but I'm not complaining! lol
hmmm maybe your first account is grandfathered in from before they started taxing VA?


----------



## LaurLovesMakeup (Feb 9, 2014)

Are the birchboxes going to be updated at midnight?


----------



## LaurLovesMakeup (Feb 9, 2014)

My box weighs the same thing and we actually are probably getting really good stuff...Look at some of the previous pages to see what we might be getting because boxes were posted that weigh the same thing.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaurLovesMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are the birchboxes going to be updated at midnight?
typically 7am est.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is .41. Not much in there???cardboard and cardboard????
For what it's worth, my lighter boxes have historically been better than the heavy ones. 

Lighter ones are more likely to have makeup (eyeliner, lipgloss, mascara, etc) and heavy ones usually have hair products (shampoo, conditioner). At least for me!

Hopefully you get some good stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For what it's worth, my lighter boxes have historically been better than the heavy ones. 

Lighter ones are more likely to have makeup (eyeliner, lipgloss, mascara, etc) and heavy ones usually have hair products (shampoo, conditioner). At least for me!

Hopefully you get some good stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Agreed!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 10, 2014)

> For what it's worth, my lighter boxes have historically been better than the heavy ones.Â  Lighter ones are more likely to have makeup (eyeliner, lipgloss, mascara, etc) and heavy ones usually have hair products (shampoo, conditioner). At least for me! Hopefully you get some good stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Thanks, hope I do get some good stuff. My boxes lately have been ahhh not so good! Would love a good box for once. On the other hand my husbands box is always awesome and he loves it, LOL. I guess one out of 2 isn't so bad!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 10, 2014)

> Got my box today... .41 wt Spoiler pics..


 Well, this is the same size as mine and none of it looks good to me. I hate benefit products and have so much OPI this doesn't trill me and I don't need an oil treatment! This box might as well go into the garbage! It is no my cup of tea at all. I don't mean to sound so negative but if is is what I get I'm canceling and therefore my husbands canceling and they've lost two customers! These products will go into my giveaway pile!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2014)

You should put up some of your unloved items on the swap thread! It sounds like there's a lot of ladies who are intrigued by the OPI and I'm sure there's some who would love to try Fake Up (a few months back, someone offered to take it off my hands as soon as I posted). Hopefully you can swap for the things you want this month!



> Well, this is the same size as mine and none of it looks good to me. I hate benefit products and have so much OPI this doesn't trill me and I don't need an oil treatment! This box might as well go into the garbage! It is no my cup of tea at all. I don't mean to sound so negative but if is is what I get I'm canceling and therefore my husbands canceling and they've lost two customers! These products will go into my giveaway pile!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well, this is the same size as mine and none of it looks good to me. I hate benefit products and have so much OPI this doesn't trill me and I don't need an oil treatment! This box might as well go into the garbage! It is no my cup of tea at all. I don't mean to sound so negative but if is is what I get I'm canceling and therefore my husbands canceling and they've lost two customers! These products will go into my giveaway pile!
Why would your husband cancel if he's enjoying it? But honestly, I've been subbed for 2 years and I have months I love, months I'm neutral about, and months I hate. If they're months I really hate, I check out the swap thread - one woman's trash is another's treasure! Or if there's nothing I'm particularly interested I'll gift it, or save it for a guest if its another damn shampoo/conditioner duo that is incompatible with my hair.

Long story short: unless you just haven't had a good experience at all since you first signed up, I wouldn't cancel over one box.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for posting it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But oh man, haha. I was hoping not to get the Ruby Wing nail polish because I got it on my second sub last month. XD
You know, I want the OPI the most and I also got the Ruby Wing sample last month, but I'm thinking maybe this Ruby Wing sample is glittery. If that's the case, I wouldn't mind it so much. Glitter me up BB!


----------



## LadyK (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why would your husband cancel if he's enjoying it? But honestly, I've been subbed for 2 years and I have months I love, months I'm neutral about, and months I hate. If they're months I really hate, I check out the swap thread - one woman's trash is another's treasure! Or if there's nothing I'm particularly interested I'll gift it, or save it for a guest if its another damn shampoo/conditioner duo that is incompatible with my hair.

Long story short: unless you just haven't had a good experience at all since you first signed up, I wouldn't cancel over one box.
Agreed.  My boxes last month had a lot of repeats or items I wouldn't use.  I went over to the trade thread and now have a bunch of items I really wanted to try.  Not every month can be an amazing month.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 10, 2014)

It's not just one box. I joined in August and haven't had a good box at all. Sometimes I receive an empty box, other times items are missing, last month I got the fruity mascara and it was empty. Not a drop in the tube. And the body cream, the only thing I liked in the box was missing. If I have to call BB One more time, I'll scream! It's just one bad thing after another with them. I for once would just really like a nice box and be happy with it! Thats why I subscribe. I have called and changed my profile with BB a few times trying to get it right. And I did that last month and if this is what I get, it sure didn't work!! Oh well, and I don't care to swap. I give all the stuff I don't keep and gift bag it up and give to the sweet mothers at the Pregnancy center. So they can have a little makeup bag full of goodies. So that's where all of them will go. The thing is I like to be able to say I got one nice box full of things I could try out.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2014)

Ah I see. That's a bummer you've been consistently dissatisfied with your subscription. But, a profile change does take a month or so to take place so if you're switching it up often-ish, the results might take a bit to see. In my year and a half with birchbox I've never once gotten a perfectly "nice box" where I was 100% in love with everything I got but, since it is a discovery service, I do feel like it is *always* "full of things I could try out" even if I don't end up liking them or don't think I would like it going into it.



> It's not just one box. I joined in August and haven't had a good box at all. Sometimes I receive an empty box, other times items are missing, last month I got the fruity mascara and it was empty. Not a drop in the tube. And the body cream, the only thing I liked in the box was missing. If I have to call BB One more time, I'll scream! It's just one bad thing after another with them. I for once would just really like a nice box and be happy with it! Thats why I subscribe. I have called and changed my profile with BB a few times trying to get it right. And I did that last month and if this is what I get, it sure didn't work!! Oh well, and I don't care to swap. I give all the stuff I don't keep and gift bag it up and give to the sweet mothers at the Pregnancy center. So they can have a little makeup bag full of goodies. So that's where all of them will go. The thing is I like to be able to say I got one nice box full of things I could try out.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's not just one box. I joined in August and haven't had a good box at all. *Sometimes I receive an empty box*, other times items are missing, last month I got the fruity mascara and it was empty. Not a drop in the tube. And the body cream, the only thing I liked in the box was missing. If I have to call BB
One more time, I'll scream! It's just one bad thing after another with them. I for once would just really like a nice box and be happy with it! Thats why I subscribe. I have called and changed my profile with BB a few times trying to get it right. And I did that last month and if this is what I get, it sure didn't work!! Oh well, and I don't care to swap. I give all the stuff I don't keep and gift bag it up and give to the sweet mothers at the Pregnancy center. So they can have a little makeup bag full of goodies. So that's where all of them will go.

The thing is I like to be able to say I got one nice box full of things I could try out.
I've never heard of this happening in all of my time being subbed, but that's unfortunate. I know a lot of people have missing or broken items but I guess I've been lucky in that it has never happened at all and when I have had problems their CS has been very accommodating. Not every has the same perception of experiences though so that's why Birchbox isn't for everyone unfortunately : You may very well like Glossybox or Ipsy though, I haven't stuck with either long enough to get a feel for their CS or consistency, Birchbox is all I know hahaha.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know, I want the OPI the most and I also got the Ruby Wing sample last month, but I'm thinking maybe this Ruby Wing sample is glittery. If that's the case, I wouldn't mind it so much. Glitter me up BB!
The Ruby Wing sample I got last month was actually the glittery one! But I guess I could always trade it if I get it again. XD


----------



## SamAsh (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  typically 7am est.
 
This cannot come soon enough for me. I have been stuck in my house for FIVE days (tomorrow will be the sixth) because of crazy snow. I am snow crazy right now. Who doesn't love a good snow pun?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But seriously, I will get out tomorrow. Somehow... Snowhow...


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 10, 2014)

Sry, OT: I know the feeling. I'm in Vancouver, WA, outside of Portland. This snow has been a major cramp in my style. Will it melt away already?? Cabin fever.... Cabin.. Fever...


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 10, 2014)

> Sry, OT: I know the feeling. I'm in Vancouver, WA, outside of Portland. This snow has been a major cramp in my style. Will it melt away already?? Cabin fever.... Cabin.. Fever...


 This is how I feel every winter. All.winter.long. Ugh. At the moment, I'd honestly just be happy for it to hit 30 degrees.


----------



## Pfinky (Feb 10, 2014)

> Sry, OT: I know the feeling. I'm in Vancouver, WA, outside of Portland. This snow has been a major cramp in my style. Will it melt away already?? Cabin fever.... Cabin.. Fever...


 I feel so creepy, but we live in the same city!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 10, 2014)

Only one more hour..ish!


----------



## devadorned (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's not just one box. I joined in August and haven't had a good box at all. Sometimes I receive an empty box, other times items are missing, last month I got the fruity mascara and it was empty. Not a drop in the tube. And the body cream, the only thing I liked in the box was missing. If I have to call BB
One more time, I'll scream! It's just one bad thing after another with them. I for once would just really like a nice box and be happy with it! Thats why I subscribe. I have called and changed my profile with BB a few times trying to get it right. And I did that last month and if this is what I get, it sure didn't work!! Oh well, and I don't care to swap. I give all the stuff I don't keep and gift bag it up and give to the sweet mothers at the Pregnancy center. So they can have a little makeup bag full of goodies. So that's where all of them will go.

The thing is I like to be able to say I got one nice box full of things I could try out.

Yes they also messed up my orders a lot on my main sub. I guess the points/CS are supposed to make up for it. However I have been tempted into trying a 2nd different sub, just a clean account for good luck and this curated box, so we'll see how it goes



  Should be here in a couple hours if the snow didn't scare the mailpeople off!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorta relevant: I just placed an order worth $35.50, and I completely forgot to add the mystery sample pack to my order.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorta relevant: I just placed an order worth $35.50, and I completely forgot to add the mystery sample pack to my order. 




Email them quick. Or call them right away in the AM. I've done that (uhh more than once) and they've always added it for me


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Email them quick. Or call them right away in the AM. I've done that (uhh more than once) and they've always added it for me 





Oh, that's good to know. I'll call them as soon as I wake up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On another note, is it pathetic that it's damn near 2:30 in the morning here and I'm sitting here refreshing my box page? In my defense, I have wicked insomnia that's been getting progressively worse lately, but I still feel a little embarrassed.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, that's good to know. I'll call them as soon as I wake up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On another note, is it pathetic that it's damn near 2:30 in the morning here and I'm sitting here refreshing my box page? In my defense, I have wicked insomnia that's been getting progressively worse lately, but I still feel a little embarrassed.
Haha you're not alone! There are at least 28 other people viewing this page right now 





I just happen to be at work until 7 AM, but even if I was home I'd be awake waiting for my box to update. Too impatient to wait.


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha you're not alone! There are at least 28 other people viewing this page right now 





I just happen to be at work until 7 AM, but even if I was home I'd be awake waiting for my box to update. Too impatient to wait. 

Ah. Are you by chance a third shifter/night crew? Former two-time member of that club myself. I always joked with my friends/coworkers that we should have shirts made up that say "Night crew does it 'til morning!"


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ah. Are you by chance a third shifter/night crew? Former two-time member of that club myself. I always joked with my friends/coworkers that we should have shirts made up that say "Night crew does it 'til morning!"
Yep, I am! 23:00-7:00. I would wear the heck out of that shirt!


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 10, 2014)

Ha



> I feel so creepy, but we live in the same city!


 ha ha! Not creepy! Vantucky represent! ðŸ˜œ


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 10, 2014)

Box 1:

Ruby Wing Polish

Beauty Protector Oil

Juicy Couture La La Malibu

dr. brandtÂ® Exclusive Camera-Ready Kit

32 Oral Care Effervescent Breath Crystals with IsoVoxy

Box 2 hasn't updated yet, but it's the first box on that account so I kind of figured that. 

Excited for the Ruby Wing, BP Oil, &amp; Dr. Brandt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 10, 2014)

And they're up. I'm getting box 9. The polish is going to my sister, as per usual, and the oil is probably going into the trash. I can't make it to the post office ever to be able to do any trading, and I don't know anyone who'd use it. No idea why the Dr. Brandt Pore stuff is listed as a kit when we're only getting the one product. Kinda odd.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Feb 10, 2014)

Good news - my boxes updated!

Bad news - they are BOTH Box 51 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb51). 

*sigh* It's not a bad box, but I would have liked to try some different things. Oh, and my weights were 0.4500 and 0.4600, so you can have a little variation within one box type.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone's box ever updated with the wrong content? My main sub box looks like it contains items from last month, but says Feb 2014, two items I've already sampled.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 10, 2014)

Womp womp - two of box #9


----------



## Siriuslydemi (Feb 10, 2014)

This is my second month and I already got a repeat sample. I think I may cancel if all they send is the same thing each month.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 10, 2014)

> This is my second month and I already got a repeat sample. I think I may cancel if all they send is the same thing each month.


 Email or call them if u get a repeat of the exact same thing, they will fix it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 10, 2014)

EHHHHH. Not loving either of my boxes this month. 

*Main Account (Box #9): *

Ruby Wing Nail Polish 

Beauty Protector Oil

Juicy Couture Couture La La Malibu

32 Oral Care Breath Crystals

Dr. Brandt Camera Ready Kit (I assume this is the Pores No More sample...)

*Second Sub (Box #20):*

Sarahpotempa The Half Up (SERIOUSLY? lol this is honestly the one item I didn't want...)

Miracle Skin Transformer

Joan Vass L'eau de Opale

OPI Sheer Tint

32 Oral Care Breath Crystals

Definitely going to head over to the trade thread in the morning... (well, maybe closer to noon at this point haha).


----------



## mckondik (Feb 10, 2014)

Very bizarre box on my main account this month, some of the products I'd already had on my 2nd account and I like them, but still weird



2 Paula's choice serums, one in regular, one in ultralight?  I like the Pure lotions' though they are ketchup packets. I've used up  my last sample of the protector, I'll rock the headband in Zumba  and I could use a new liquid eyeliner.  Why I need 2 Paula's choice serums I'll never know.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 10, 2014)

> Good news - my boxes updated! Bad news - they are BOTH Box 51 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb51).Â  *sigh* It's not a bad box, but I would have liked to try some different things. Oh, and my weights were 0.4500 and 0.4600, so you can have a little variation within one box type.


 So weird! I had a weight of 0.4500 on my main account and ended up with box 9 instead!


----------



## page5 (Feb 10, 2014)

February 2014 Shipping information available in your Account Settings. AYRES Bar Soap Buy Juara Candlenut Body Creme Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil Juicy Couture Couture La La Malibu - 2.5 oz ElevenSkin Perfection Eye Cream &amp; Concealer My box is sad. The only item I'm interested in trying is the eye cream. This is the third month in a row I've received body lotion. This is also my fourth product from beauty protector and I do not like the brand. And my fourth sample from juicy. BB needs some new brands. Too many products from the same brands month after month.


----------



## devadorned (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very bizarre box on my main account this month, some of the products I'd already had on my 2nd account and I like them, but still weird



2 Paula's choice serums, one in regular, one in ultralight?  I like the Pure lotions' though they are ketchup packets. I've used up  my last sample of the protector, I'll rock the headband in Zumba  and I could use a new liquid eyeliner.  Why I need 2 Paula's choice serums I'll never know.


how strange!! I would appreciate the box overall but that doesn't mean it isn't strange lol.

For me and my 2nd sub (nixed the 1st for now) I will accept this profile and never touch it, as I am fine fine fine with this box! Got exact items I wanted! and crumbly breath mints, lol. It's great to be an "adventurous 28 year old" of indeterminate race with short thick hair and various skin issues  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 9, too. It actually looks like a good box to me! I love nail polish so I'm definitely happy with that. Anyone know what dr Brandt stuff we're getting? It has the kit listed, but doesn't say what we're getting. Unless I missed it somewhere, lol.


----------



## celiajuno (Feb 10, 2014)

I am a little sad. I am getting box 39. All I wanted was the Beauty Protector Oil and Benefit eye cream. I hate nail polish and I am not thrilled with the card sample. Hoping next month is better.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 1:

Ruby Wing Polish

Beauty Protector Oil

Juicy Couture La La Malibu

dr. brandtÂ® Exclusive Camera-Ready Kit

32 Oral Care Effervescent Breath Crystals with IsoVoxy

Box 2 hasn't updated yet, but it's the first box on that account so I kind of figured that. 

Excited for the Ruby Wing, BP Oil, &amp; Dr. Brandt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I'm getting the same box!  Yay Dr. Brandt!!!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 10, 2014)

Pretty much how I've felt about my boxes lately.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 10, 2014)

Not sure but it is showing me that I will be receiving the coastal scents reveal palette again on the same account. I hope it's a glitch, don't really care if it's a sample of new colors.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 10, 2014)

> Pretty much how I've felt about my boxes lately.Â


 Ha! Love this!


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 27. It feels like a punishment box. My boxes have been good lately, I guess I was due a stinker. Sigh, I just wanted the OPI.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 10, 2014)

> Not sure but it is showing me that I will be receiving the coastal scents reveal palette again on the same account. I hope it's a glitch, don't really care if it's a sample of new colors.


 If you indeed receive a duplicate they typically give you 100 points to compensate. A free box and you can certainly swap the revealed palette in a heartbeat. If you're into trades that is. But one time in 13 months I did not receive what was in my page, so now I always wait and see.


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Email them quick. Or call them right away in the AM. I've done that (uhh more than once) and they've always added it for me 






Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorta relevant: I just placed an order worth $35.50, and I completely forgot to add the mystery sample pack to my order. 





Sample packs are sold out :-( I had one in my cart and I was waiting for the points from this box before I placed my order....


----------



## starr5747 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ugh...what kinda box is this!! Whish Body Butter 100% Pure Mascara Sarah Potempta Half Up Joan Vass perfume Honey &amp; Soms Tea This is by far the worst box ever!! I think I said that last month but nope...I was wrong. It is this month. And this is a US weekly box??? Guess most of it is going to swaps. Sigh...


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 10, 2014)

One of my accounts updated and it looks like I'm not receiving the Us Weekly Collab box.  Not happy about that at all nor am excited about most of the items, especially the headbands that look like they are for teenagers (would be fine if I was a teenager, but I'm not).  Plus I have my account marked for skincare only and guess whatâ€¦.no skincare items!


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 10, 2014)

Caudalie Instant Foaming CleanserBuy DDFÂ® Ultra Lite Oil Free Moisturizing DewBuy Agave Healing Oil Treatment - 4 oz.Buy Harney &amp; Sons Wrapped Tea SachetsBuy OPI Sheer Tints Color-Tinted Top Coat
Getting Box 31.... Seriously, I am getting tea for the 3rd time in 4 months. I don't like tea! ughhhhhhhh! I am fine with everything else I am getting though which I guess 4 out of 5 isn't bad


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 10, 2014)

well I have managed to get 2 pretty decent boxes (still have my 3rd account which won't update since it is brand new).

I'm getting on main account #34:

Benefit Eye Cream

W3ll Multiuse color stick

serge dry conditioner

juicy malibu

Benfit Big Easy (after seeing sample size meh)

2nd account #60:

Smashbox palette

Smashbox mascara (yay one of the items I was dying to try)

Agave oil

Opi sheer tint nail polish

eleven refresh cleanser

Not a lot I don't like in those two boxes, best yet NO TEA!!! YAY!


----------



## cbs73 (Feb 10, 2014)

Grrrrr.....no clicky truck.....box hasn't updated.....Monday is not off to a fabulous start.....


----------



## em20 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 40

Harvey Prince Hello

Coastal Scents palette

Fekkai Shampoo and conditioner

Breath mints

I'm really sad!  I really want skin care items, lotions, eye creams, serums, etc and this month was packed with potentials but I didn't get any. The one sector I don't use is hair product and I've gotten two in each box since I've joined! Argh. 

I get that it's a gamble and I'm willing to trade off the hair stuff, but I just wish it wasn't so consistently half my box. Boo.

I do like the Coastal Scents palette though and happy to try the perfume!


----------



## jkfinl (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's what I'm getting....not very exciting, but i like coola


----------



## jt0303 (Feb 10, 2014)

> Grrrrr.....no clicky truck.....box hasn't updated.....Monday is not off to a fabulous start.....


 I'm in the same boat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (Feb 10, 2014)

I love my box this month! I have loved every month so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
uniqONE All In One Hair TreatmentBuy
 
 
Cynthia Rowley Beauty Liquid Liner
Buy
 
Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapyâ„¢Buy
 
 
Joan Vass L'eau de OpaleBuy
 
 
32 Oral Care Effervescent Breath Crystals with IsoVoxy


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

February 2014
Shipping information available in your Account Settings.
AYRES Bar Soap Buy
Juara Candlenut Body Creme
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil
Juicy Couture Couture La La Malibu - 2.5 oz
ElevenSkin Perfection Eye Cream &amp; Concealer

My box is sad. The only item I'm interested in trying is the eye cream. This is the third month in a row I've received body lotion. This is also my fourth product from beauty protector and I do not like the brand. And my fourth sample from juicy. BB needs some new brands. Too many products from the same brands month after month.
I got the same box... I'm actually pretty pleased with it. The skincare looks to be expensive for full size so i'll take quality products over nail polish and hair accessories any day. the concealer cream is great and i'm glad that bb actually listened when i said that i have dark under eye circles.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 10, 2014)

This might be the first time I'm disappointed in my BB 



  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb28

Caudalie S.O.S. Morning Eye Rescue

Bain de Terre passion flower COLOR PRESERVING SHAMPOO 

Bain de Terre passion flower COLOR PRESERVING CONDITIONER

Harney &amp; Sons Wrapped Tea Sachets

OPI Sheer Tints Color-Tinted Top Coat

I'm thrilled I got the OPI polish, and I also am looking forward to the morning eye rescue... But I realllllly didn't want another shampoo/conditioner set and I was hoping for some fake up, protect &amp; oil, or pores no more. Or the half-up hair thingy! Bummer.


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 51 on my main account, and I'm super excited.  The only thing I'm not interested in is the Coola.  I'm so excited for the nail polish!!

I got all excited for BB this month, and signed up for a second account, and am getting box 38 on that one.  I'm pretty much only excited for the Harvey Prince Hello, because I love that scent.  Everything else is meh.  Oh well!  I totally wanted that half up thing!!


----------



## bschlee (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow! I received my box a few days ago but disliked it so much/believed it didn't follow my profile at all, but I just checked my account and it turns out that that was not the box I was supposed to get!

The one I'm slotted for has

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk (a repeat actually, I got this in June)

Paula's Choice RESIST BHA 9 for Stubborn Imperfections

Besame Cosmetics Classic Color Lipstick

Camille Beckman Body Butter

Under Armour Braided Mini Headband

While this still isn't my ideal box for this month, I'm glad that it's not 90% off the mark like the one I was sent was. I'm going to have to email to see about this straightened out.


----------



## bschlee (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bschlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! I received my box a few days ago but disliked it so much/believed it didn't follow my profile at all, but I just checked my account and it turns out that that was not the box I was supposed to get!

The one I'm slotted for has

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk (a repeat actually, I got this in June)

Paula's Choice RESIST BHA 9 for Stubborn Imperfections

Besame Cosmetics Classic Color Lipstick

Camille Beckman Body Butter

Under Armour Braided Mini Headband

While this still isn't my ideal box for this month, I'm glad that it's not 90% off the mark like the one I was sent was. I'm going to have to email to see about this straightened out.

Yikes though when I went to see what box this was, the link that previewed was for January's box 46... Hmm.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 10, 2014)

Does anyone who signed up for a new acct for the month have a box update?

I signed up towards the end of January.. kind of figured if I signed up &amp; was charged on the 1st, it would just be like a normal month. But no shipping &amp; no box update. 

I guess it's been a while since I had a 'new' account. I forget what's normal.


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 10, 2014)

Dang it my 2nd month with more than 1 box and they're dupes! I have a 3rd that hasn't shipped yet, but I'm going to cancel account 2 once I gift account 1 $20 in points lol! My little sister got her box Saturday...we live in the same town and my boxes are still in NJ. Weird! ETA dupe box contents:



Spoiler








I got the mascara in a Sephora bonus bag thing and don't like it. The rest is pretty much winning, I wish the eyeshadow wasn't a card but whatev!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This might be the first time I'm disappointed in my BB 



  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb28

Caudalie S.O.S. Morning Eye Rescue

Bain de Terre passion flower COLOR PRESERVING SHAMPOO 

Bain de Terre passion flower COLOR PRESERVING CONDITIONER

Harney &amp; Sons Wrapped Tea Sachets

OPI Sheer Tints Color-Tinted Top Coat

I'm thrilled I got the OPI polish, and I also am looking forward to the morning eye rescue... But I realllllly didn't want another shampoo/conditioner set and I was hoping for some fake up, protect &amp; oil, or pores no more. Or the half-up hair thingy! Bummer.
I'm sure someone will give you the half up thing, a lot of people didn't want it.


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 10, 2014)

> Does anyone who signed up for a new acct for the month have a box update? I signed up towards the end of January.. kind of figured if I signed up &amp; was charged on the 1st, it would just be like a normal month. But no shipping &amp; no box update.Â  I guess it's been a while since I had a 'new' account. I forget what's normal.Â


 Mine isn't updated, it says "shipping soon" or some such.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah something is def wrong my box is showing January contents but say It's a Feb box. I'm emailing birch when I get to the office aka had my venti coffee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh...what kinda box is this!!
Whish Body Butter
100% Pure Mascara
Sarah Potempta Half Up
Joan Vass perfume
Honey &amp; Soms Tea

This is by far the worst box ever!! I think I said that last month but nope...I was wrong. It is this month. And this is a US weekly box??? Guess most of it is going to swaps. Sigh...
I would love that box. hahahaa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's funny how we all like such different things.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dang it my 2nd month with more than 1 box and they're dupes! I have a 3rd that hasn't shipped yet, but I'm going to cancel account 2 once I gift account 1 $20 in points lol!

My little sister got her box Saturday...we live in the same town and my boxes are still in NJ. Weird!

You can gift points?! Geez after 6 months I still feel like I have so much to learn! I am *this* close to signing up for a second sub today just to see if I get more of what I was wishing for this month... Hmmm


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure someone will give you the half up thing, a lot of people didn't want it.

I'm already checking the trading/swaps pages! Haha it's funny how different our tastes are and even with a profile we don't all get what we want... There should be a comments section each month where you can put what you're really wishing for!!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 10, 2014)

Will someone link the swap page? One was posted a few days ago, but when I went to it today I got redirected to the main swap/sell page...I'm not as skilled as some of you ladies 



 (that's my flattery face)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 10, 2014)

No clicky truck, no box update, it snowed more last night, today already blows! Gaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 10, 2014)

> Quote: You can gift points?! Geez after 6 months I still feel like I have so much to learn! I am *this* close to signing up for a second sub today just to see if I get more of what I was wishing for this month... Hmmm


 You gift them by buying an e-gift card with them! So I'll buy 2 $10 e-gifts cards and send them to account 1's email address. Clever MUT gals figured this out lol!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Terrible! On mutt main account, I got ruby wing for the second month in a row and Camille Beckman, hoe is this a special curated box? I understand getting color club twice, but getting two versions of color changing polish is the same!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You gift them by buying an e-gift card with them! So I'll buy 2 $10 e-gifts cards and send them to account 1's email address. Clever MUT gals figured this out lol!






Yay! You've just made up my mind haha. The only thing holding me back was that I was going to have 100 points on a separate account and I wanted them all on the same. I'm doing it!!!


----------



## dd62 (Feb 10, 2014)

Something seems to be amiss with Birch box. On my account its showing I'm getting two duplicates. Not sure if I will or they posted the wrong box to my account. I'll just wait to see what I get. Not too big of a deal, I know they'll probably fix it one way or another.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Will someone link the swap page? One was posted a few days ago, but when I went to it today I got redirected to the main swap/sell page...I'm not as skilled as some of you ladies 



 (that's my flattery face)

I don't know about the trading here at MUT, I like to trade at another site... I can PM you the link. Idk if it's against the rules to promote trading on other sites here in the forums?


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 10, 2014)

This is what is listed for my box, #47. It's weird because I got the dry conditioner and nail rock last month, and I'm getting two of basically the same product in this box (the Paula's Choice). I know they can send different Nail Rocks to count as different samples, just weird they'd do it 2 months in a row.


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 10, 2014)

Well as I suspected I ended up getting dupe boxes this month. Both had weights of .410, and I got the benefit fakeup, big easy peely, agave healing oil treatment, Dr Brandt, and OPI. I'm pretty happy with these items (except the peely thing) but there were so many things I wanted to try this month, so definitely disappointed in getting total dupes on both accounts. I might have to make my way over to the trade/swap thread for the first time ever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QueenJane (Feb 10, 2014)

Wonky boxes?  I got the UA band last month on this account???

and the link is to a January box?


----------



## meganbernadette (Feb 10, 2014)

So weird... Something weird is definitely going on- when I logged on to my momâ€™s account it said she was getting Januaryâ€™s box 48 under the February link- The picture even showed a January box.


----------



## sla6793 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone's box ever updated with the wrong content?
My main sub box looks like it contains items from last month, but says Feb 2014, two items I've already sampled.
My February box is showing that I'm receiving one of January's boxes also.. I was debating on contacting CS about it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 10, 2014)

> This is what is listed for my box, #47. It's weird because I got the dry conditioner and nail rock last month, and I'm getting two of basically the same product in this box (the Paula's Choice). I know they can send different Nail Rocks to count as different samples, just weird they'd do it 2 months in a row.


 This is my box too. I got Nail Rock last month (and traded for 3 more!) and the 2 serums are super weird. I like the box but will be emailing them for sure if this is what I get.


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 10, 2014)

> I'm pretty sure this is the February box for my third sub (signed up with the US Weekly code, I know, I have a problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Not too bad for a first box. I hope my other 2 boxes are better though!!


 HOW weird. I thought for sure my sister was getting this, based on weight 0.41. I was disappointed that she'd be getting the half up because my other sister had already received it and it didn't work out well, but it turns out I'm the one getting to half up. I'm getting almost the exact same box except its opi instead of whish. And my box was 0.38. My sister is getting Toni guy, Ahmad tea (again), fruit mascara, and jaura body cream.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2014)

NOOOO BIRCHBOX HOW CAN YOU DO THIS TO MEEEE? Second new sub. I guess I can't complain if I already got the box for my main sub on Friday...


----------



## sbg812 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *em20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box 40

Harvey Prince Hello

Coastal Scents palette

Fekkai Shampoo and conditioner

Breath mints

I'm really sad!  I really want skin care items, lotions, eye creams, serums, etc and this month was packed with potentials but I didn't get any. The one sector I don't use is hair product and I've gotten two in each box since I've joined! Argh. 

I get that it's a gamble and I'm willing to trade off the hair stuff, but I just wish it wasn't so consistently half my box. Boo.

I do like the Coastal Scents palette though and happy to try the perfume!

Me too!

After accepting that I was getting shampoo/conditioner this month (which actually doesn't bother me, I must be the only person who likes getting them), I actually narrowed down my box to this one and box 4.  Pretty good for a second-time BBer!

While I'm sad about not getting anything from the USWeekly deal, I'm pretty happy with this box.  Even the breath mints!  A medication I'm on has a halitosis side effect and I'm always looking for fun, EFFECTIVE, breath solutions.   CS and Harvey Prince - Hello are both on my "want" list, so all around I'm a happy girl.  Strange how one person's disappointment can be cause for someone else's celebration!  Hopefully it's you with the "win" next month!


----------



## sla6793 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is my box too. I got Nail Rock last month (and traded for 3 more!) and the 2 serums are super weird. I like the box but will be emailing them for sure if this is what I get.
This is my box also. I am e-mailing BB about it now to see if it's a glitch or not. When I pull up my box link it shows that for February I'm receiving an old January box. :/


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 10, 2014)

When do the new subs upload? I've had a rough morning with ipsy sending lashes, eyeshadow ( the two things I never use) , and acne gel(not excited), and now half up and perfume from birchbox. I hope the two new subs can cheer me up.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

IDK -- I can't believe they'd send NailRock/Ruby wing to the same account twice in a row. Especially in a "curated" box.  This just seems like "get rid of leftovers".   Your February Products
  

 Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish 4195 
$10.00 Ships Free
More Options Available
  

 Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapyâ„¢ 3440 
$15.00 Ships Free
More Options Available
  

 Smashbox Cosmetics Full Exposure Mascara 2 
$19.50 Ships Free
  

 Agave Healing Oil Treatment - 4 oz. 2 
$40.00 Ships Free


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 10, 2014)

> This might be the first time I'm disappointed in my BBÂ :icon_neut Â  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb28 Caudalie S.O.S. Morning Eye Rescue Bain de Terre passion flower COLOR PRESERVING SHAMPOO Bain de Terre passion flower COLOR PRESERVING CONDITIONER Harney &amp; Sons Wrapped Tea Sachets OPI Sheer Tints Color-Tinted Top Coat I'm thrilled I got the OPI polish, and I also am looking forward to the morning eye rescue... But I realllllly didn't want another shampoo/conditioner set and I was hoping for some fake up, protect &amp; oil, or pores no more. Or the half-up hair thingy! Bummer.


 Twinsies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm actually soooort of OK with this box, I loooooove OPI and really wanted to try those top coats, Passion Fruit shampoo and conditioner sound yummy, eye rescue sound intriguing but um....tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't drink tea ::le sigh:: Oh well, four out of five isn't too bad!


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, happy anniversary for me...FEbruary last year, I received the Beauty Protector detangler. I'm getting it again this month. Has anyone ever gotten a duplicate of anything before, even an entire calendar year apart? And Did you address it with Birchbox--and how?


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140811/birchbox-february-2014-swaps-thread#post_2280839

FYI.  I've been using mysubscriptionaddiction's site since last night, and it seems good, as well... Not sure if it's open for new members right now, though!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 51!! -smashbox eyeshadow -smash box eyeliner -ruby wing polish -coola -beauty protector oil I am satisfied with this box! Just disappointed in the card sample I can't even trade...oh well the Polish makes up for it!!!


----------



## jocedun (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone who signed up for a new acct for the month have a box update?

I signed up towards the end of January.. kind of figured if I signed up &amp; was charged on the 1st, it would just be like a normal month. But no shipping &amp; no box update. 

I guess it's been a while since I had a 'new' account. I forget what's normal. 
I'm in the exact same situation! Signed up on the 31st, got a shipping date of the 10th, and I have no updates on that new account. Wahhh.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Also, my second of three accounts (the last hasn't shipped/updated):



 COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face 1000 
$36.00 Ships Free
  

 Harvey Prince Hello - 50 ml 5455 
$55.00 Ships Free
  100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara 4877 
$18.00 Ships Free
More Options Available
  

 DDFÂ® Ultra Lite Oil Free Moisturizing Dew 1 
$42.00 Ships Free
  






That doesn't really show up: 100% Pure Mascara, and DDF Ultra Lite Moisturizer are hiding.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Twinsies!



I'm actually soooort of OK with this box, I loooooove OPI and really wanted to try those top coats, Passion Fruit shampoo and conditioner sound yummy, eye rescue sound intriguing but um....tea



I don't drink tea ::le sigh:: Oh well, four out of five isn't too bad!

In fact, passion fruit sounds really delicious... I'll probably end up loving the shampoo/conditioner once I try it! It's not so much that I didn't want them, as I was hoping more for other things. I love tea so I'm not super bummed about the tea, but I did receive tea in November so again I was just hoping for something else. You can't win them all though! I've been super happy with my boxes the past 6 months so I was bound to get a meh box at some point. And I too LOVE OPI so this makes me very happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know there were some people saying they actually wanted tea so if I were you, if you can't gift it to a friend, I'd head over to try and trade!


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 10, 2014)

> This is my box also. I am e-mailing BB about it now to see if it's a glitch or not. When I pull up my box link it shows that for February I'm receiving an old January box. :/


 Seems like it must be a glitch if 3 of us getting January products with repeats in it. Lol I think I will review them quick for the points in case they change.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 10, 2014)

> In fact, passion fruit sounds really delicious... I'll probably end up loving the shampoo/conditioner once I try it! It's not so much that I didn't want them, as I was hoping more for other things. I love tea so I'm not super bummed about the tea, but I did receive tea in November so again I was just hoping for something else. You can't win them all though! I've been super happy with my boxes the past 6 months so I was bound to get a meh box at some point. And I too LOVE OPI so this makes me very happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know there were some people saying they actually wanted tea so if I were you, if you can't gift it to a friend, I'd head over to try and trade!


 Oh definitely! It shall be given to a good and loving tea home! lol It will be teadopted, hahaha!


----------



## Mommy0408 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 47, I'm pretty bummed to be getting two of pretty much the same products, and two repeats from last month... I'm really hoping it's a glitch, I want to try at least one new item! At least it doesn't seem like I'm the only one getting a crappy box this month. It's just a bummer, I was really excited to try some of the new stuff they were promoting.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, happy anniversary for me...FEbruary last year, I received the Beauty Protector detangler. I'm getting it again this month. Has anyone ever gotten a duplicate of anything before, even an entire calendar year apart? And Did you address it with Birchbox--and how?
is it on the same account? have you canceled this account within the past year? you should email them and just let them know you've gotten that same item in the past. someone did say though that this happened to her BUT she did cancel at one point and re-subbed which kinda resets everything apparently so BB didn't help her. its worth dropping them a note though!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2014)

Ugh.  Box 39:


Color Club Ruby Wing polish
Camille Beckman hand cream
Smashbox mascara and card
Agave hair oil

I'm hoping for the glitter polish because I don't wear pink/red polish (right now, my nails are cement gray), and I hate mascara.  I seem to get mascara from one source (subs, GWPs, etc.) or another EVERY SINGLE MONTH.  I had the hand cream listed on this account during in December, but then they changed it to the body butter at the last minute, so I'm kind of expecting this to turn into a duplicate sample.  I'll use the hair oil eventually (I have at least a half-dozen other oils I'm working through already.  I may even have *this* oil from a Sephora order, but, eh, not a big deal since I *do* use this general category), and if I *do* get the hand cream in a tube (versus a foil/Tetrapak), I'll probably save it for Comic Con next month.  BUT THE CARD!  AARGH!  I'm usually rah rah Birchbox!, but this is a very disappointing box for me.  I'll probably send a ranty email once I get my box just in case a miracle happens and it magically gets swapped with a shampoo/conditioner or W3LL PEOPLE box.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 51 as well! I'm excited to try the beauty protector hair oil and the ruby wings polish. Very happy with this box. Even the shadow card looks like it will have multiple uses so I'm okay with that. Plus, no peelie and no Juicy! wheeeee.


----------



## Loladevil (Feb 10, 2014)

I also show a box with 2 repeat items, including an item I just received in January's box. Very disappointed, I expected great things from the US Weekly box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2014)

clicky truck and box update now please.


----------



## ohdahlia (Feb 10, 2014)

Box 33 . . . breath crystals?!?

Anyone know how big (small) the Benefit eye-cream sample is?

Whish Three Whishes Body Butter Benefit It's Potent! Eye Cream Miracle Skin Transformer Face Spotlight SPF 20 Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil 32 Oral Care Effervescent Breath Crystals with IsoVoxy - 60 Count


----------



## KNT101184 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Seems like it must be a glitch if 3 of us getting January products with repeats in it. Lol I think I will review them quick for the points in case they change.

Ahh good idea!!  I also have this box.  The only repeat in it for me would be the headband.  I'm going to review the products and hope it's a glitch that'll be updated soon.


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 10, 2014)

> Â clicky truck and box update now please.Â


 That's exactly how I'm feeling!


----------



## dawn767 (Feb 10, 2014)

Where do we set up trades for February box, I can't find any thread for it.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 10, 2014)

Main account #34: Benefit Eye Cream- I've tried this and it's meh W3ll Multiuse color stick- super excited to try, I've heard great things about this brand!! Serge dry conditioner- happy to try this as well juicy Malibu-I will try it and toss it if I don't like it. No biggie for me one way or another. Benfit Big Easy-boohoo for peelie 2nd account box #27 Whish body butter- always love body butter and these ingredients sound awesome Reviver clothes wipes- meh. Could come in handy after a bar night. If I remember to use it. On second thought I'm just gonna gift this to a younger club goer I know and love. Revealed palette- super happy for this. BP oil- super happy to try this. I'm an oil junkie right now! Paula's choice-antioxidant serum- love the brand- happy to try a new serum. So it's a thumbs up too. If I combine these two boxes I end up with my perfect box! Out of 10 items I got 6 I'm really excited about, 1 so so and 3 that are no thanks. But I have to admit, every now and again I think I'm gonna hate something and end up loving it after I try it. That's why I typically try things and toss them instead of just trading right off the bat. That's what this sub thing is all about. IMO. Overall a happy Monday for me!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 10, 2014)

Is it weird that I'm excited about the breath crystals? I think they sound interesting!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh.  Box 39:


Color Club Ruby Wing polish
Camille Beckman hand cream
Smashbox mascara and card
Agave hair oil

I'm hoping for the glitter polish because I don't wear pink/red polish (right now, my nails are cement gray), and I hate mascara.  I seem to get mascara from one source (subs, GWPs, etc.) or another EVERY SINGLE MONTH.  I had the hand cream listed on this account during in December, but then they changed it to the body butter at the last minute, so I'm kind of expecting this to turn into a duplicate sample.  I'll use the hair oil eventually (I have at least a half-dozen other oils I'm working through already.  I may even have *this* oil from a Sephora order, but, eh, not a big deal since I *do* use this general category), and if I *do* get the hand cream in a tube (versus a foil/Tetrapak), I'll probably save it for Comic Con next month.  BUT THE CARD!  AARGH!  I'm usually rah rah Birchbox!, but this is a very disappointing box for me.  I'll probably send a ranty email once I get my box just in case a miracle happens and it magically gets swapped with a shampoo/conditioner or W3LL PEOPLE box.
The W3ll people spoiler is what made me get *THREE* boxes (ok, and the promos), and I haven't even seen it!


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is it on the same account? have you canceled this account within the past year? you should email them and just let them know you've gotten that same item in the past. someone did say though that this happened to her BUT she did cancel at one point and re-subbed which kinda resets everything apparently so BB didn't help her. its worth dropping them a note though!
No, I've never canceled and I've been with them well over 3 years. This is the first time I ahve ever received a dupe!


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 10, 2014)

neither of my boxes have updated - i wonder if its bc i cancelled (i IMMEDIATELY re-subbed for the 200 pt glitch) - i just hope i'm not getting a dupe box!


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is what is listed for my box, #47. It's weird because I got the dry conditioner and nail rock last month, and I'm getting two of basically the same product in this box (the Paula's Choice). I know they can send different Nail Rocks to count as different samples, just weird they'd do it 2 months in a row.




This is what is listed as my box too.  But if you click on the picture it says it is box 47 from Jan.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone who signed up for a new acct for the month have a box update?

I signed up towards the end of January.. kind of figured if I signed up &amp; was charged on the 1st, it would just be like a normal month. But no shipping &amp; no box update. 

I guess it's been a while since I had a 'new' account. I forget what's normal. 
I signed up on the 30th? for my second sub and it hasn't updated yet.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up on the 30th? for my second sub and it hasn't updated yet.
I had a similar timeline for one sub.  I have a nonclicky truck, but no other info. These tend to update later in the day or by the 15th, in my experience.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Im happy with both of my boxes! In one I'm getting the OPI and the other I'm finally getting the Liz Earle kit! Yay!


----------



## KNT101184 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is what is listed as my box too.  But if you click on the picture it says it is box 47 from Jan. 

Mine does the same and says it's a January box.  I just reviewed all the items incase they fix it.

Just an FYI - they gave me 10 points to review something that I reviewed last month on the same account.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 10, 2014)

I am happy with the box I'm getting on my second account, *#28*.  The passion fruit shampoo and conditioner sound like they probably smell nice, and I do not mind getting shampoo and conditioner because I always use them.  I'm super excited to try the OPI polish!  And although I"m not big on skin care, I do have under eye circles the Caudaile is a good one for me.  The only thing that I don't like the tea--and this is the third month in a row I've gotten it!

The box on my main account is lackluster, *#51*.  I am happy to try the Ruby Wing polish because I haven't gotten it before.  But I have already received the mascara in a Sephora GWP, and the Coola in an IPSY bag (actually, I've also received Coola from BB in a different scent), and I don't like hair oils.  I have enjoyed receiving eyeshadow samples in the past, but the Smashbox card is very underwhelming.  

Oh well, you can't win them all!  And I am happy to receive one box I really like.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 10, 2014)

*Remember:  If you cancelled and resubbed or you have a new account and the first box is february, they do not guarantee that your box will update on the tenth- this happens to me every time i resubscribe on my second account.*

BUT neither of my boxes have updated- not my main account that I have never cancelled nor my second one were I resubscribed.


----------



## 1BrainyBrunette (Feb 10, 2014)

Ugh...Birchbox hates me this month!

Still no clicky truck, my box hasn't updated on the website (it still shows Jan's box), and the app trick isn't working either : (

I better be rewarded with a good box this month!


----------



## itslibbyk (Feb 10, 2014)

Disappointed I'm getting a dupe in my Feb boxâ€¦ a dry shampoo I received last month!  And I didn't even like it!  Grrrr 




 When I click on the February box picture it brings me to a link for January's box 46.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Box 9 here - not in love and don't hate it either. I will certainly use everything. And hair oils like that last me forever because I only use a little bit when I straighten it. I'll post a picture of it this afternoon since it should be here then.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itslibbyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Disappointed I'm getting a dupe in my Feb boxâ€¦ a dry shampoo I received last month!  And I didn't even like it!  Grrrr 



 When I click on the February box picture it brings me to a link for January's box 46. 
This is definitely a glitch!  I have been stalking the instagram birchbox tag and I have not seen any january boxes sent out.  It is happening to so many people- none of whom have received their boxes yet- that it has to be just a glitch in the computer system.  Don't lose hope yet!


----------



## itslibbyk (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is definitely a glitch!  I have been stalking the instagram birchbox tag and I have not seen any january boxes sent out.  It is happening to so many people- none of whom have received their boxes yet- that it has to be just a glitch in the computer system.  Don't lose hope yet!
I'll keep my hopes up.  Will just have to wait to receive my box before I e-mail customer service.  I just reviewed all the items so at least I get the points if it changes!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 33 . . . breath crystals?!?

Anyone know how big (small) the Benefit eye-cream sample is?


Whish Three Whishes Body Butter Benefit It's Potent! Eye Cream Miracle Skin Transformer Face Spotlight SPF 20 Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil 32 Oral Care Effervescent Breath Crystals with IsoVoxy - 60 Count
If it's the same one they sent out before, it's 0.1 oz.  Full-sized is 0.5 oz.  And it's in a miniature version of the full-sized jar, so it's unbelievably adorable!


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 10, 2014)

My main account is showing January box #48, which has one repeat product for me (the UA headband), but honestly, I'd be OK with it (the 2 Paula's choice serums, UA headband, BP detangler, 100% pure body lotion and the CR eyeliner).  TBH, I'd almost be disappointed if this ends up being a mistake.  I LOVE the BP protector/detangler and have swapped for it, but this is the first time I've ever actually gotten it in a box.

My second account is February box #39, which I'm also good with.  This is the first time I'm getting the Ruby Wings, and I'll probably use the Agave treatment more as a mask.  I'm always glad to get hand lotion.  As for the Smashbox stuff, meh, whatever.  I've got a bazillionty-zillion mascara samples at this point -- I wish they'd send a mascara sample in a color other than black, though.  If the cardboard palette is good for even one use, I can always take it on an overnight work trip and cut down on the stuff.  As long as I can review these for points, not problem.

I opened a 3rd account to get the USWeekly points.  Nothing there yet -- just shows that I'm getting a Feb. box.


----------



## QueenJane (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My main account is showing January box #48, which has one repeat product for me (the UA headband), but honestly, I'd be OK with it (the 2 Paula's choice serums, UA headband, BP detangler, 100% pure body lotion and the CR eyeliner).  TBH, I'd almost be disappointed if this ends up being a mistake.  I LOVE the BP protector/detangler and have swapped for it, but this is the first time I've ever actually gotten it in a box.
This is what my account is showing too!  Like you, the headband would be a dupe.  Interesting


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 10, 2014)

Getting box 38 on my account with no profile info...



Getting box 58 on my real account with all of my info (except age)



I'm pleased with both boxes. Hopefully I like the Harvey prince perfume. This makes up for January's crappy box on my real account.


----------



## QueenJane (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itslibbyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll keep my hopes up.  Will just have to wait to receive my box before I e-mail customer service.  I just reviewed all the items so at least I get the points if it changes!
Good call---putting in reviews now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 10, 2014)

My main box hasn't updated yet - probably getting punished for resubbing for the 200 points. 2nd box- Harvey Prince hello 100% pure fruit pigmented mascara Bain de terre passion flower color preserving shampoo bain de terre passion flower color preserving conditioner juara candlenut body creme 3rd box- liz earle cleanse polish hot cloth cleanser starter kit klorane shampoo with desert date soak handmaid hand cream coastal scents revealed eyeshadow palette (DUPE!) under armour braided mini headband Happy with my second box. Angry that I have a dupe in my 3rd box- already emailed them about it! Now my inner debate for next month is if I want to keep my 3rd box for next month or not. With my ipsy bag I'm already hitting $40 a month for subs... '


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 10, 2014)

The interesting thing is, those who are getting the "January" boxes have 6 items, while most of us have 4. Little bummed based on all the hype


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Remember:  If you cancelled and resubbed or you have a new account and the first box is february, they do not guarantee that your box will update on the tenth- this happens to me every time i resubscribe on my second account.*

BUT neither of my boxes have updated- not my main account that I have never cancelled nor my second one were I resubscribed.
that's what i was afraid of!  thanks!  if it doesn't update by the time i get it i'll email so i can be sure to review!


----------



## jt0303 (Feb 10, 2014)

> My main box hasn't updated yet - probably getting punished for resubbing for the 200 points. 2nd box- Harvey Prince hello 100% pure fruit pigmented mascara Bain de terre passion flower color preserving shampoo bain de terre passion flower color preserving conditioner juara candlenut body creme 3rd box- liz earle cleanse polish hot cloth cleanser starter kit klorane shampoo with desert date soak handmaid hand cream coastal scents revealed eyeshadow palette (DUPE!) under armour braided mini headband Happy with my second box. Angry that I have a dupe in my 3rd box- already emailed them about it! Now my inner debate for next month is if I want to keep my 3rd box for next month or not. With my ipsy bag I'm already hitting $40 a month for subs... '


 Your 3rd box is the exact box I got last month. It might be part of the glitch that others have mentioned.


----------



## SamAsh (Feb 10, 2014)

Box 26 here:

-Ayres Bar Soap

-Miracle Skin Transformer

-Agave Healing Oil Treatment

-Juicy Couture Couture La La Malibu

-OPI Sheer Tints

I'm pretty satisfied with my box, I mostly just wanted the OPI! I am so super swimming in hair stuff right now, though... I was going to go uncheck it from my profile and it's not even checked to begin with. HA.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it weird that I'm excited about the breath crystals? I think they sound interesting!

I too would like to try those!


----------



## Disneyfan (Feb 10, 2014)

I also have two dupes (headband, beauty protect and detangle) and getting the January 48 box. 

Super disappointed, but hoping its a glitch.


----------



## QueenJane (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also have two dupes (headband, beauty protect and detangle) and getting the January 48 box. 

Super disappointed, but hoping its a glitch. 
I emailed them.  I realized that I actually have 2 dupes.  Lets see what they say...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh noo. My box hasn't updated. My yearly sub did just end within the past month but I quickly signed back up for monthly so HOPEFULLY I'm getting the Feb box.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 10, 2014)

Well It looks like I am getting the Coola Tinted Matte, Ruby Wing polish, Smashbox Mascara, Beauty Protector Oil, and the Smashbox shadow card. The only thing I will use is the shadow card... and that is pretty bad. I have very dry skin, so even if the Coola is my shade it will make my skin look dry... I use moisturizing/luminizing products... not matte. I don't wear nail polish, I've tried the Smashbox mascara and it smears on me (I can only wear blinc), and I am swimming in hair oils right now. Looks like I need to refresh my trade page. Le Sigh.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 10, 2014)

you won't receive duplicate items on the same account.



> Is this true? I thought you were guaranteed not to receive duplicate samples on one account, no matter if your subscription has been continuous?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 10, 2014)

as long as you re-sign up before the cutoff date each month it'll count as continuous and you'll get that months box. I'm pretty sure the cutoff date this month is the 15th. if you sign up later than the first though, your box page will update later



> Oh noo. My box hasn't updated. My yearly sub did just end within the past monthÂ but I quickly signed back up for monthly so HOPEFULLY I'm getting the Feb box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

just checked out my moms box on her profile - she's getting box 13. she's been raving about how much she loves dry shampoo so maybe she'll like this dry conditioner!


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 10, 2014)

Well I went ahead and reviewed what was showing on my box page.  Whoo hoo- 60 points.  I don't think that is what is actually going to come.  I think it is going to be the February box 47.  It has the Ruby Wing, Bande Terre Shampoo and Conditioner, Joan Vass, and Previs Hydro Milk.  My box says it should arrive Wednesday but I don't think it will actually get here till Friday.   We shall see.


----------



## izzybizzy (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh my gosh guys I woke up and first thing grabbed my mac to check and see what I'm getting and for the first time, I'm sort of bummed! I'm not getting ANY collaboration items! All products I am getting are from previous boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And to think, I was ecstatic I'd escaped the nail rock and UA headbands.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 10, 2014)

Glitch!  Got the review points!  I guess I'll see what's in my first box later today when it gets here.  Come on OPI polish!!!

I got box 51 in my secondary account:



Spoiler


----------



## cherienova (Feb 10, 2014)

My February items, not overly excited. But, still a solid box and I will use all the samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Womp womp - two of box #9




I'm getting dupes of box #9 also.  I like everything in there (except dr. brandt) so I'm trying to decide if I should do a full box trade or just keep everything.  The only other time I received dupe boxes it wasn't a good box for me, toothpaste and tea so I'm happy with this box. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting box 27. It feels like a punishment box. My boxes have been good lately, I guess I was due a stinker. Sigh, I just wanted the OPI.


It's funny how we're all different because I would love this box!  Sometimes I get boxes I'm not thrilled with that others love.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I went ahead and reviewed what was showing on my box page.  Whoo hoo- 60 points.  I don't think that is what is actually going to come.  I think it is going to be the February box 47.  It has the Ruby Wing, Bande Terre Shampoo and Conditioner, Joan Vass, and Previs Hydro Milk.  My box says it should arrive Wednesday but I don't think it will actually get here till Friday.   We shall see.

That's a good theory, but gah -- I'd much rather have January #48 than February #48.  Bain de Terre S/C, Miracle Skin "Face Spotlight", Stri-vectin and breath mints.  What does it say that I'm most excited about the mints?


----------



## tameloy (Feb 10, 2014)

M



> Oh my gosh guys I woke up and first thing grabbed my mac to check and see what I'm getting and for the first time, I'm sort of bummed! I'm notÂ getting ANY collaboration items! All products I am getting are from previous boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And to think, I was ecstatic I'd escaped the nail rock and UA headbands.Â


 My account is showing this exact thing. I think it's a glitch because I've already gotten 3 of those things.


----------



## DressedToKill (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello! Long time lurker here! I just logged in to peek at my Feburary box and I have THREE repeated products from Janurary! That's half my box! I'm cool with one repeat but half my box is a little upsetting, especially when I don't love the products. Has anyone ever had this many repeats in one box? Birchbox has always been good to me, hopefully it's a one time fluke.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

y'all - the repeat thing is probably a glitch. never in my two years here have i seen repeats this frequently so i really doubt its the box thats coming out.

the site has been laggy for me all morning, they're probably still updating.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm so bummed my boxes aren't glitches LOL.


----------



## misslaurelann (Feb 10, 2014)

My two boxes are:









I'm happy about the revealed palette, mascara, ruby wing, and beauty protector. I've gotten the CB Hand cream before and it went directly into my "gift surplus" for others, so this one will too. The agave and which will get used, but I'm not that excited. The paula's choice intrigues me. I'm a bit PO'ed that the full exposure card sample counts as a sample when the agave is also so small! Deodorant wipes are just eh. Sad I'm not getting fakeup, but there's still time to get it! I'm keeping two boxes even though my gift sub is up on one and can justify it because I cancelled my ipsy today


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 10, 2014)

Do we still get lifestyle extras? I don't have anything " extra ".. I am getting

the Ruby Wing nail polish

The glycerin hand cream

Smashbox mascara mini

Smashbox palette cardboard sheet

Agave oil tiny packet :/

Not nice Birchbox :/


----------



## izzybizzy (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My two boxes are:









I'm happy about the revealed palette, mascara, ruby wing, and beauty protector. I've gotten the CB Hand cream before and it went directly into my "gift surplus" for others, so this one will too. The agave and which will get used, but I'm not that excited. The paula's choice intrigues me. I'm a bit PO'ed that the full exposure card sample counts as a sample when the agave is also so small! Deodorant wipes are just eh. Sad I'm not getting fakeup, but there's still time to get it! I'm keeping two boxes even though my gift sub is up on one and can justify it because I cancelled my ipsy today
You are getting 2 great boxes! The only thing I'd be truly bummed about is the smashbox and I wouldn't use the CB but other than that both really good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 10, 2014)

> Do we still get lifestyle extras? I don't have anything " extra ".. I am getting the Ruby Wing nail polish The glycerin hand cream Smashbox mascara mini Smashbox palette cardboard sheet Agave oil tiny packet :/ Not nice Birchbox :/Â


 I believe the Smashbox card is labeled as either an extra or a find.


----------



## izzybizzy (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

M
My account is showing this exact thing. I think it's a glitch because I've already gotten 3 of those things.
Ahh I feel better! Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I believe the Smashbox card is labeled as either an extra or a find.

Ew.. so technically I am getting 3 samples, one small tiny oil cardboard packet and a cardboard extra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> c'mon birchbox


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 10, 2014)

> Ew.. so technically I am getting 3 samples, one small tiny oil cardboard packet and a cardboard extra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> c'mon birchbox


 But you get the mascara too, so it's technically 4 and a find.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ew.. so technically I am getting 3 samples, one small tiny oil cardboard packet and a cardboard extra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> c'mon birchbox
i've had agave/other oils in those cardboard pouches before and i think it's pretty good for one whole use or even a couple if you only do your ends (or roots. or wheverever you need it. yanno what i mean)


----------



## magsatron (Feb 10, 2014)

This is my 1st birchbox, not yet updated, the suspense is killing me! I'd love to try the Ruby Wing but there are so many possible combinations I don't want to desire anything too hard. I'll be checking the site on every break at work today, for sure.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

FYI: If anyone has been interested to try the W3LL people foundation, it's around $13 cheaper on BB than anywhere else right now.  I'm not sure if I'm missing something, but it's usually at least $33, and it's only $19.00 on BB.  I picked it up with points.  BB has great free return shipping (they will reimburse your points), so there isn't a risk.


----------



## crescentmoon (Feb 10, 2014)

Im actually excited I got duplicates of beauty protector oil (duplicates in the sense of both in my subscrition boxes). More beauty oil for me! Although I got dupes of the glittery color change nail polish which will be probably traded.


----------



## crescentmoon (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

M
My account is showing this exact thing. I think it's a glitch because I've already gotten 3 of those things.
Are you getting TWO paulas choice serums? (Other than the lack of collab items) I'm jealous!!


----------



## grayc (Feb 10, 2014)

Super Excited about my box this month... this may be the best one in 17 months that I have got!   Box 58  Excited to try everything in it!! Happy Dance!!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb58


----------



## izzybizzy (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you getting TWO paulas choice serums? (Other than the lack of collab items) I'm jealous!!
They are thinking this is a glitch box. This is the box that the website says I'm getting but when you click the box it says it's a January box.


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jt0303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Your 3rd box is the exact box I got last month. It might be part of the glitch that others have mentioned.
It's a great box, I wouldn't mind getting it. Except for the dupe eye shadow. They haven't gotten back to me yet, but I bet their customer service is inundated with emails right about now.


----------



## crescentmoon (Feb 10, 2014)

Spoiler






















and



Spoiler tag for size

and 



Spoiler









COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face 1000 $36.00
Ships Free
 



Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish 4195 $10.00
Ships Free
More Options Available
 



Smashbox Cosmetics Full Exposure Mascara 2 $19.50
Ships Free
 



Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil 6 $25.95
Ships Free


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 10, 2014)

For anyone who was showing January repeats, my box just updated so it was a glitch.  Even happier now!


----------



## tameloy (Feb 10, 2014)

For those of you who were showing the "glitch" box, check your account. Mine finally updated to the correct items.


----------



## tameloy (Feb 10, 2014)

> For anyone who was showing January repeats, my box just updated so it was a glitch.Â  Even happier now!


 Box twins!


----------



## izzybizzy (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For anyone who was showing January repeats, my box just updated so it was a glitch.  Even happier now!




My box update just now too and I'm getting the same thing! I'm always hoping I don't get shampoo and conditioner, but it looks like these have gotten great reviews!


----------



## sla6793 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those of you who were showing the "glitch" box, check your account. Mine finally updated to the correct items.
Mine finally updated as well, thank you for the heads up! I almost wish the glitch was correct, I think I would rather have some of the items from the old box! lol no complaints though, no dupes for me now this month.


----------



## chaostheory (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine still shows a dupe of January (the nail polish), so maybe mine will update soon?


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 10, 2014)

I win for the "my own personal hell" box, this month! Not that this would be a bad box for anyone else, just me, as I am allergic to two of the products, and my skin is too sensitive for another. I didn't even know it was possible for me to get a box this wrong for me. I've had a bad week, so I was hoping for a cheer up with this box. On the plus side, the perfume sample sounds nice.

Bain de Terre passion flower COLOR PRESERVING SHAMPOO - allergic to monoi Bain de Terre passion flower COLOR PRESERVING CONDITIONER - allergic to monoi Miracle Skin Transformer Face Spotlight SPF 20 - will try StriVectin-ARâ„¢ Advanced Retinol Night Treatment - Can't use Retinol on my skin at all Joan Vass L'eau de Opale - sounds nice
Monoi is such a great ingredient, too. It smells wonderful and was used by the native Hawaiians for all kinds of things. I'm sad that I'm allergic to it, but it's not so bad. I had a step dad who was allergic to cheese, and that was way worse for him. I also have a friend who is allergic to lemon. Can you imagine? I don't know how she could eat out at all with that allergy.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Feb 10, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb51 so thats my box, not a bad box only down side its the 2nd month in a row that both my boxes are the same box....dont really need 2 of everything


----------



## disconik (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm getting Box 58 on my 2nd account!  I'm super happy with it!





Granted, I did just buy an eyeko mini skinny liner, but i'm not that impressed with it.  Even with switching the tip around, it dries out pretty quickly.  If I don't dig the cynthia rowley, I may just have to assume that marker style liquid liner isn't for me and just go buy the whole line of Make Up Forever Aqua Liners.  I have it in turquoise and the applicator and formula just rock my world.

My main account hasn't updated yet.  :/


----------



## brittainy (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb51 so thats my box, not a bad box only down side its the 2nd month in a row that both my boxes are the same box....dont really need 2 of everything
Box Twins! Errrr...triplets?

I'm disappointed the Smashbox palette is a cardboard sample...but other than that I am happy!


----------



## mckondik (Feb 10, 2014)

Bummer my box updated again. I was a glitch box. Liked my glitch box. I Could have rocked the headband in Zumba. Now I have shampoo and conditioner, more miracle skin spotlight and strivecten eye cream. Hope my Ipsy glam room doesn't change lol


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb51 so thats my box, not a bad box only down side its the 2nd month in a row that both my boxes are the same box....dont really need 2 of everything
This seems to be my box as well. I got the ruby wing polish last month. I hope its the hot pink one, I will use that one. Everything else is going on my trade list. This is a sad month for me. This isn't a bad box though. This just isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## lsarao (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very bizarre box on my main account this month, some of the products I'd already had on my 2nd account and I like them, but still weird



2 Paula's choice serums, one in regular, one in ultralight?  I like the Pure lotions' though they are ketchup packets. I've used up  my last sample of the protector, I'll rock the headband in Zumba  and I could use a new liquid eyeliner.  Why I need 2 Paula's choice serums I'll never know.
Check your box again. This is what I saw a few minutes ago too but it's changed now. I'm not sure which one I like better. Hmm...


----------



## QueenJane (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bummer my box updated again. I was a glitch box. Liked my glitch box. I Could have rocked the headband in Zumba. Now I have shampoo and conditioner, more miracle skin spotlight and strivecten eye cream. Hope my Ipsy glam room doesn't change lol
oh damn---mine did too---same box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LaStupenda (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzybizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box update just now too and I'm getting the same thing! I'm always hoping I don't get shampoo and conditioner, but it looks like these have gotten great reviews!
Box triplets!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Feb 10, 2014)

[quote name="brittainy" url="/t/140215/birchbox-february-2014-spoilers/1470#post_2281664"] Box Twins! Errrr...triplets? I'm disappointed the Smashbox palette is a cardboard sample...but other than that I am happy! error cardboard sample??? I'm getting sick of these small packets.foil and cardboard samples


----------



## itsMac (Feb 10, 2014)

I just remembered that today was the 10th....got soooo excited to check my page and it's still showing January...what a bummer! The anticipation and incessant page refreshing will continue...


----------



## MUHoarder (Feb 10, 2014)

Box quadruplets - shampoo/conditioner, miracle skin stuff, Strivectin eye cream and the breath "pop rocks."  could be worse, could be better. Love the polish i'm seeing others getting.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 10, 2014)

Yep, my main acct is showing the same thing as your 3rd box.  I went ahead and reviewed for points then emailed Birchbox about it, I have already sampled the Liz Earle in Oct and the Coastal Quad in January, I highly doubt this is the box that's headed my way.  I wouldn't be totally bummed if it is, but won't mind hoping for a better Feb box.  I already have tracking on this box, so I should know soon, if Birchbox can't or won't update my page to whatever I am supposed to be getting.
 
My account page says this box is January's box 45, if I am really getting Feb's box 45 I'll be pretty pleased.  
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb45
 
I actually want to try the half up hair thing, much rather have that over hair oil I won't use (I'm getting hair oil in one of my other boxes so it's going up for trading).
 
Anyone wonder if this glitch is related to the updated billing glitch earlier this month?  Maybe not, but this was the account that said I needed to update my billing info.  I never did, since I had a pending charge on my account.  I assumed everything was fine, since I never got an email from Birchbox.
 
Anyway, we'll see what they say.  
 
Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My main box hasn't updated yet - probably getting punished for resubbing for the 200 points.

2nd box-
Harvey Prince hello
100% pure fruit pigmented mascara
Bain de terre passion flower color preserving shampoo
bain de terre passion flower color preserving conditioner
juara candlenut body creme

3rd box-
liz earle cleanse polish hot cloth cleanser starter kit
klorane shampoo with desert date
soak handmaid hand cream
coastal scents revealed eyeshadow palette (DUPE!)
under armour braided mini headband

Happy with my second box. Angry that I have a dupe in my 3rd box- already emailed them about it!

Now my inner debate for next month is if I want to keep my 3rd box for next month or not. With my ipsy bag I'm already hitting $40 a month for subs...
'


----------



## Andi B (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I win for the "my own personal hell" box, this month! Not that this would be a bad box for anyone else, just me, as I am allergic to two of the products, and my skin is too sensitive for another. I didn't even know it was possible for me to get a box this wrong for me. I've had a bad week, so I was hoping for a cheer up with this box. On the plus side, the perfume sample sounds nice.


Bain de Terre passion flower COLOR PRESERVING SHAMPOO - allergic to monoi Bain de Terre passion flower COLOR PRESERVING CONDITIONER - allergic to monoi Miracle Skin Transformer Face Spotlight SPF 20 - will try StriVectin-ARâ„¢ Advanced Retinol Night Treatment - Can't use Retinol on my skin at all Joan Vass L'eau de Opale - sounds nice
Monoi is such a great ingredient, too. It smells wonderful and was used by the native Hawaiians for all kinds of things. I'm sad that I'm allergic to it, but it's not so bad. I had a step dad who was allergic to cheese, and that was way worse for him. I also have a friend who is allergic to lemon. Can you imagine? I don't know how she could eat out at all with that allergy.

This is showing up as my box on both accounts!  Are they trying to get me to cancel one of my subs?  This couldn't be worse for me.  I really hope my box page updates again!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is showing up as my box on both accounts!  Are they trying to get me to cancel one of my subs?  This couldn't be worse for me.  I really hope my box page updates again!
i have 2 dupe boxes too...second month in a row...we should do a box swap lol


----------



## Andi B (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i have 2 dupe boxes too...second month in a row...we should do a box swap lol
I wouldn't be opposed to it!  I didn't have a problem with it earlier this morning when both boxes were the "glitch" one with the UA headbands, Beauty Protector spray, etc.  I think they are punishing me!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those of you who were showing the "glitch" box, check your account. Mine finally updated to the correct items.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For anyone who was showing January repeats, my box just updated so it was a glitch.  Even happier now!
Mine still shows a Jan box.  But seems like they are working on it.  Thanks!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

If I were ruby wing, what's the point of having BB send one subscriber the only two versions of my nail polish available in the BB shop? Ideally, you would hope that a subscriber would get one color variation, like it, and buy the other.  Sending me BOTH options to sample, what is the point of that?


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 10, 2014)

This box is actually a 3 month gift sub, so I don't know if had anything to do with the billing glitch. They gave me my tracking number for this box already too. Let us know what they tell you!


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 10, 2014)

I hate my box this month I got the Liz Earle hot cloth kit again! I got it last month and my skin breaks out from it. Plus I got a third juicy perfume in 3 months, and the fruit mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## jocedun (Feb 10, 2014)

Uh, so, has anyone received a box with the W3LL one/color stick thingy in it yet?

I ask because I saw a box photo on FB here and based on what the person said, it seems like the sample comes in a little paint-pot type of container. Seriously it reminds me of the paints that used to come in Paint-by-Number sets when I was a kid. The packaging looks very unprofessional in this photo! Then again, it's just one picture, it might not actually be the W3LL product... so I'm wondering if anyone has actually seen the sample yet.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 10, 2014)

Bound to happen--I finally got a box I am less than thrilled about.





The sheer polish--is it a polish or a top coat or? Both? And I am NOT a tea fan at all, so that goes in to the pot at work. I guess the shampoo/conditioner will be for travel and I suppose I can start at eye routine. Blarg--where is my Juicy perfume? lol


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uh, so, has anyone received a box with the W3LL one/color stick thingy in it yet?

I ask because I saw a box photo on FB here and based on what the person said, it seems like the sample comes in a little paint-pot type of container. Seriously it reminds me of the paints that used to come in Paint-by-Number sets when I was a kid. The packaging looks very unprofessional in this photo! Then again, it's just one picture, it might not actually be the W3LL product... so I'm wondering if anyone has actually seen the sample yet. 
It probably is -- that's how W3LL people sends their samples in other sub boxes.


----------



## jocedun (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It probably is -- that's how W3LL people sends their samples in other sub boxes.
Eeek!  




 I'm not a packaging snob by any means, but that just seems so uncute.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2014)

1 of my boxes has updated and one of them still shows my January box...is that normal?

Either way here's the one I'm getting:





I can't say this is a very good bag for me, but not a horrific one, either. I got fakeup in my other box and I'm enjoying it, so it's nice to have a spare. The OPI I'm also excited about because if you can believe it, I don't have a single OPI polish in my collection! Too busy gathering up Butter London. The other 3 things can go die in a fire. a pillow pack of hair oil (have a zillion) a tube of crappy Dr. Brandt (not a fan of their products) and a piece of cardboard with a finger-swipe worth of a sample on it. MEH.

My main account box hasn't updated and that is a bit worrisome to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

hey y'all, just a reminder that the birchbox swap thread is here

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140811/birchbox-february-2014-swaps-thread

but keep in mind if your profile says you're getting dupes, it may be a glitch. so proceed with caution before rushing to the trade thread.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Feb 10, 2014)

What box number do you have?


----------



## roxysurfajk (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote:what box number is this? Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1 of my boxes has updated and one of them still shows my January box...is that normal?

Either way here's the one I'm getting:





I can't say this is a very good bag for me, but not a horrific one, either. I got fakeup in my other box and I'm enjoying it, so it's nice to have a spare. The OPI I'm also excited about because if you can believe it, I don't have a single OPI polish in my collection! Too busy gathering up Butter London. The other 3 things can go die in a fire. a pillow pack of hair oil (have a zillion) a tube of crappy Dr. Brandt (not a fan of their products) and a piece of cardboard with a finger-swipe worth of a sample on it. MEH.

My main account box hasn't updated and that is a bit worrisome to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Box #56


----------



## easybreezy (Feb 10, 2014)

My "glitch" box updated to the box 45:

Whish Three Whishes Body Butter
 
W3LL PEOPLE Universalist Multi-use Color Stick
 
SARAHPOTEMPA The HALF-UPâ„¢
 
Harney &amp; Sons Wrapped Tea Sachets
 
Paula's Choice RESIST Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum
I'll try everything, but I didn't get anything on my list of hopefuls.  I'm most excited about the W3ll People.  Curious to see how the half-up works in my hair.  I have been really lazy with styling my hair lately, so I hope it looks good!


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## TippyAG (Feb 10, 2014)

>


 Glad no dupes, but might check out the swap thread... ETA feb 15th, soon than usual!


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 10, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb20 I feel like this is punishment! Half up, perfume, mints... I'm only excited for the nail polish, and I guess I will try the spotlight... But ew on the other stuff. Hoping my second box is better, but it hasn't updated yet.


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 10, 2014)

I am soo hoping for a"glitch" then!!! Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok so my glitchy box finally updated.  I was showing box 45 from January and now showing box 45 from Feb which I'm very excited about!

I'll get to try the multi-use stick! That seems to be the Birchbox lottery! 

I still get to review these items for point too!  100 points this month, thanks for the glitch Birchbox!
Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This box is actually a 3 month gift sub, so I don't know if had anything to do with the billing glitch. They gave me my tracking number for this box already too. Let us know what they tell you!


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I received box 56 also. Pretty excited to try everything!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb20

I feel like this is punishment! Half up, perfume, mints... I'm only excited for the nail polish, and I guess I will try the spotlight... But ew on the other stuff.

Hoping my second box is better, but it hasn't updated yet.
 Yep, I am getting the same box and what really kind of sucks is that I can't even use the Spotlight. I am allergic to chemical sunscreens (they give me awful headaches). I also cannot use floral scents for the same reason and my husband really doesn't like floral scents anyway. I wish if they were going to send out perfume they would send out gourmand ones/bakery scented ones. I like smelling like chocolate and cookies and cake and other sweets.

I might be able to use the Half Up. I'm trying to find some videos on how to use it in different ways (not a fan of the top knot styles). It would be nice to mix up my hair style a little bit ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the top coat is 3 free which makes me happy. I just hope I get something besides the Amber one, but I can probably make that work too. And the breathe crystals don't sound so bad. They are aspartame free (from looking at the ingredients) which means I can use them since they won't irritate my migraines. I do a lot of events, art sales, etc and so fresh breathe is always a good idea even though I don't really have bad breathe issues.

Not my favorite box so far, but not worse than my welcome box at least.


----------



## Siriuslydemi (Feb 10, 2014)

OMG thank god. I had a glitch box. At first it said I was getting shampoo and conditioner, TEA (-looks horrified-), that 100% pure mascara I already got last month and this body creme.... Now I got this box and even though there's a peelie... It's still a better box than that nightmare glitch box. I already emailed birchbox though about the glitch box bc I thought I was getting that uh oh hope they don't think I'm crazy! Lmaooo My new box update: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb44 Do you have any idea how long I've been wanting to try that benefit fake up? Very excited. Oh AND I reviewed my glitch box hahaha I hope I get to keep those points. Wink!


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Mine too, for the same box! Woo!!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 10, 2014)

box 34 on my main account (don't think i've seen this one yet, but this page has been moving so fast i might have missed it!)

Benefit It's Potent! Eye Cream
 - i got a sample of this from an ulta GWP purchase back on cyber monday and i think i'm getting another one with their most recent GWP. i don't hate it, but i haven't noticed a different. BUT if it is in a mini version of jar, i'll be excited and can reuse it
 
W3LL PEOPLE Universalist Multi-use Color Stick
 - super excited about this. please don't be red.
 
Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner - curious to try this.
 
Juicy Couture Couture La La Malibu - 2.5 oz
 - meh. not a perfume person, but it is the first one i've had in my 5 months with BB so i can't complain.
 
Benefit Big Easy
 - i actually want to try this. i'm sad it's a peelie though and really hope it's not too dark so i can at least think about buying it if i like it

the box i signed up for with the 200 point glitch hasn't updated. boo. but i'd rather have the extra points! maybe i'll actually be surprised with this one!!!


----------



## xciaobellax (Feb 10, 2014)

> I received box 56 also. Pretty excited to try everything!


 I'm getting box 56 too. Super happy with it.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Booo -- I hate that everyone is so happy to get W3LL people! That means there won't be any to swap..... Selfish MUTer right here.

Yay! My last box shipped... but the contents haven't updated. I bet I get more Ruby Wing


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Booo -- I hate that everyone is so happy to get W3LL people! That means there won't be any to swap..... Selfish MUTer right here.

Yay! My last box shipped... but the contents haven't updated. I bet I get more Ruby Wing 




I don't like hearing this either. That's what I wanted most. I also am not getting OPI, at least based on my first 2 boxes. 2 left to go. Getting nervous about those 2 items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klg534 (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh boy! For the first time in my double box history I am getting a duplicate box! Two of these bad boys! It looks like a full box trade is on my horizon!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Aww man! My box updated so it must have been a glitch box. No Liz Earl for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It did update to that Camera Ready kit though. Do we have any idea what that sample looks like?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Oh boy! For the first time in my double box history I am getting a duplicate box! Two of these bad boys! It looks like a full box trade is on my horizon! 
I was afraid I was getting dupes. This was my first box. Second was different completely except that I'm getting 2 beauty protector oils. If only one of them had OPI at the very least. But, with this box, I think you'll be able to set up a good box swap. Best of luck!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aww man! My box updated so it must have been a glitch box. No Liz Earl for me.






It did update to that Camera Ready kit though. Do we have any idea what that sample looks like?
Seems to be Pores No More, based on what I've seen. I wouldn't mind trying that myself. Kind of hoping for it in one of my last boxes. Enjoy!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 10, 2014)

All 3 of my boxes are the same this month  and they  are the same exact box my daughter who is 20 years younger is getting. So much for different profiles and ages.   I also got the same exact box 2 months in  a row on one account when I called they sent me a new box.


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok that exactly what my box is showing now too. I have had a different box every hour this morning. Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## gemstone (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't like hearing this either. That's what I wanted most. I also am not getting OPI, at least based on my first 2 boxes. 2 left to go. Getting nervous about those 2 items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I would be surprised if you couldn't get the opi somehow, a good number really hate getting nail polish.  I also think a lot of people maybe haven't realized that this is just a tinted top coat, and not an opaque polish.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 10, 2014)

Do we have a trade list yet? I haven't been able to find one. But, the last time I started a thread (albeit spoilers and not trades), the thread already existed. I don't want to duplicate things. Thanks!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would be surprised if you couldn't get the opi somehow, a good number really hate getting nail polish.  I also think a lot of people maybe haven't realized that this is just a tinted top coat, and not an opaque polish.
Oh that's encouraging. Thanks! Actually, I normally don't want polish myself. It is actually *because* of it being tinted and clear that makes me want it. I don't have anything like that.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 10, 2014)

I guess it was a glitch this morning! Getting a different box! Pretty happy with this box, I am sad bc the first box had the Liz cleanser and muslin cloth


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 10, 2014)

Two of my four boxes have updated. So far I'm getting: Serge Normant Meya Dry Conditioner Miracle Skin Transformation Face Spotlight Harney &amp; Sons Wrapped Tea Sachets OPI Sheer Tints Joan Vass L'eau de Amethyste Box Two: Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil Juicy Couture Couture LaLa Malibu 32 Oral Care Effervescent Breath Crystals Dr. Brandt Camera Ready Kit Pretty nappy with all of these items except for the Ruby Wing.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 10, 2014)

How have people felt about the cynthia rowley eyeliner?  I need a new black felt tip liner, as I just returned my kat von d tattoo liner (I liked it but when I realized that it was only .02 oz I had to return it- so little product!  CR isn't that much better at .034 but it is almost 60% more product!)  I will probably end up just going with the eyeko again if I don't hear good things about the cynthia rowley one.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 10, 2014)

> Dang it my 2nd month with more than 1 box and they're dupes! I have a 3rd that hasn't shipped yet, but I'm going to cancel account 2 once I gift account 1 $20 in points lol! My little sister got her box Saturday...we live in the same town and my boxes are still in NJ. Weird! ETA dupe box contents:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 I got the same box and I'm not as happy. I wish just one oil was an actual oil and not pure silicone, broken record.The Smashbox product flakes on me and chemical SPF feels like acid on my skin. I would love some cheese with my whine. Edit: it's mineral sunscreen, I retract that.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For anyone who was showing January repeats, my box just updated so it was a glitch.  Even happier now!






I'm even happier that I was able to review the box glitch and get those extra sixty points.  I'm pretty happy with that box.   Tracking but no updated page on my second box.


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh! My sister's box just changed. She had the Toni shampoo/conditioner, Ahmad tea, Fruit mascara, and Juara body butter. Now she has





Which I think she would much rather prefer.

Wish mine would do a little switcheroo on me!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 10, 2014)

With the Liz Earle sample did you get 2 cloths or just the 1?


----------



## jt0303 (Feb 10, 2014)

> With the Liz Earle sample did you get 2 cloths or just the 1? I'm trying to decide if I should just buy the kit or go through making a trade list again.


 Just 1 cloth in mine.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 10, 2014)

It really drives me crazy that a bunch of people have already recieved their boxes yet some of us haven't even gotten shipping or updates on our accounts... Frustration is setting in.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 10, 2014)

> Just 1 cloth in mine.


 Thanks!


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey birchbox and swap newbie here and I have a question! I'm getting the Well make up stick thing. I really want that Cynthia rowley eyeliner instead. Would that be a good trade or am I asking too much/too little? Sorry if I didn't post the question in the right forum!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

my box is here! Box #9

I was surprised to see my ruby wing wasnt a glitter polish. Excited about the pores no more because I do have bad pores and I've never tried the pore-fessional by benefit either. The perfume isn't bad. The hair oil smells soooo good. The mints will get used.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2014)

Just post it in the Feb swaps page! Only you and the person you're swapping with can really determine what's a "good trade"!



> Hey birchbox and swap newbie here and I have a question! I'm getting the Well make up stick thing. I really want that Cynthia rowley eyeliner instead. Would that be a good trade or am I asking too much/too little? Sorry if I didn't post the question in the right forum!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm so curious about how people like/dislike pores no more. My Sephora Fairy Godmother (regular at the Starbucks I worked at when I was 16. She gave me tons of free make up, did my face for all major events... Definitely did not understand the value of things she was giving me!) gave me a full size of Pores No More right when it first came out or was first repacked or something. My face broke out like CRAZY! It made me so sad!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 10, 2014)

> I'm so curious about how people like/dislike pores no more. My Sephora Fairy Godmother (regular at the Starbucks I worked at when I was 16. She gave me tons of free make up, did my face for all major events... Definitely did not understand the value of things she was giving me!) gave me a full size of Pores No More right when it first came out or was first repacked or something. My face broke out like CRAZY! It made me so sad!


 I'm curious o know what people think as well. I feel like anything that is meant to cover up the look of pores is just asking for trouble.


----------



## jocedun (Feb 10, 2014)

My second account finally updated with shipping! Pretty sure it was shipped Newgistics because it didn't open to the UPS MI applet. Does that seem right? I can't really tell just by looking at the tracking number.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so curious about how people like/dislike pores no more. My Sephora Fairy Godmother (regular at the Starbucks I worked at when I was 16. She gave me tons of free make up, did my face for all major events... Definitely did not understand the value of things she was giving me!) gave me a full size of Pores No More right when it first came out or was first repacked or something. My face broke out like CRAZY! It made me so sad!
I'm curious to see how many uses I can get out of it. It was jarring to pick up a huge tube and feel how light it is.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 10, 2014)

So my shipping updated, but not my box! I'm new here.... are there any tricks to figure out what box I'm getting??


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My second account finally updated with shipping! Pretty sure it was shipped Newgistics because it didn't open to the UPS MI applet. Does that seem right? I can't really tell just by looking at the tracking number. 
I think that is what is happening with me as well. I put my tracking # into newgistics's site and it works. 

Damn.

My page hasn't updated to Feb either.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My second account finally updated with shipping! Pretty sure it was shipped Newgistics because it didn't open to the UPS MI applet. Does that seem right? I can't really tell just by looking at the tracking number. 
My last box also shipped newgistics...I'm sure that' significant, but my brain doesn't know why.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last box also shipped newgistics...I'm sure that' significant, but my brain doesn't know why.
Significant because they attach the boxes to real snails for delivery. 

Not really, but it does seem odd they are using multiple shipping methods. One account is shipping from NJ the other from NY.


----------



## jocedun (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that is what is happening with me as well. I put my tracking # into newgistics's site and it works. 

Damn.

My page hasn't updated to Feb either.
Ugh, but Newgistics is so slow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Why are they doing this to us?

For example, my Welcome box was shipped via Newgistics on Feb 5th and it won't be delivered until (probably) tomorrow (or maybe Wednesday). However, my Account #1 box was shipped via UPS MI on Feb 5th (same day) and arrived on the 8th. 

Yuck. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Significant because they attach the boxes to real snails for delivery. 

Not really, but it does seem odd they are using multiple shipping methods. One account is shipping from NJ the other from NY.
Ohhhhhh, you're right! My other box came from NY and this one is coming from NJ. What's up with that?!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh, but Newgistics is so slow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Why are they doing this to us?

For example, my Welcome box was shipped via Newgistics on Feb 5th and it won't be delivered until (probably) tomorrow (or maybe Wednesday). However, my Account #1 box was shipped via UPS MI on Feb 5th (same day) and arrived on the 8th. 

Yuck. 

Ohhhhhh, you're right! My other box came from NY and this one is coming from NJ. What's up with that?!
I'm hoping it is because our samples require different shipping methods (like nail polish or aerosols or something) and not because BB is going back to Newgistics for all shipping.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like I'm getting box 37:

Ruby wing (yay)

Miracle Skin Transformer SPF (Willing to try)

Caudalie Make-up remover (have been wanting to try this for months!)

Beauty Protector, protect and oil (want to try)

Juicy perfume (will send to a good home, lol)

Overall a great month for me.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 10, 2014)

My second box updated with tracking via newgistics. Means no box weight. =o( Hoping it's not a dupe!


----------



## celiajuno (Feb 10, 2014)

I think I am the only one who prefers Newgistics. It always gets to me faster than UPSMI because it does not go through Atlanta. My packages like to vacation in Atlanta.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My second box updated with tracking via newgistics. Means no box weight. =o( Hoping it's not a dupe!

Seems like all the people who cancelled and resubbed for the 100 points are being shipped this way?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm getting:
Bain de Terre Passion Flower Color Preserving Shampoo
Bain de Terre Passion Flower Color Preserving Conditioner
Miracle Skin Transformer Face Spotlight SPF 20
StriVectin Retinol Eye Treatment
Oral Care Effervescent Breath Crystals

Probably my worst box yet :/ Wrinkle cream, breath mints, and color preserving shampoo...are you trying to tell me something, Birchbox?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsMac (Feb 10, 2014)

> So my shipping updated, but not my box! I'm new here.... are there any tricks to figure out what box I'm getting??


 I've had something similar...the website still shows my January contents, but the iPad app says my February box has shipped and included tracking history... Try looking in the iPhone/iPad app...it might show your products...I've had luck with that in the past, but not this time around!!


----------



## jocedun (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Seems like all the people who cancelled and resubbed for the 100 points are being shipped this way?
Mine is a brand new subscription that I started on Jan 31st, so maybe the Newgistics is for people who used the USWEEKLY code late in the month of Jan (including new subs and resubs)? Or, like @TheNewMrsRivers said, maybe it has to do with nail polish and/or aerosols.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is a brand new subscription that I started on Jan 31st, so maybe the Newgistics is for people who used the USWEEKLY code late in the month of Jan (including new subs and resubs)? Or, like @TheNewMrsRivers said, maybe it has to do with nail polish and/or aerosols. 
Both of my subs are monthly, haven't been started with a code &amp; are at least 2+ months in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Will the new US Weekly subs not update on the box? Mine have shipped but I can't see what I'm getting.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 10, 2014)

Well found out I was suppose to get the Dr. Brandt kit, well they sent me just the Pores no more. Did anyone else who was suppose to get the kit just get the Pores No More? Just courious?


----------



## chaostheory (Feb 10, 2014)

so my box is STILL showing I'm getting Ruby Wing when I already had it in January's box .. I thought we didn't get dupes two months in a row for the same account? Is this common? A mistake?


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting:
Bain de Terre Passion Flower Color Preserving Shampoo
Bain de Terre Passion Flower Color Preserving Conditioner
Miracle Skin Transformer Face Spotlight SPF 20
StriVectin Retinol Eye Treatment
Oral Care Effervescent Breath Crystals

Probably my worst box yet :/ Wrinkle cream, breath mints, and color preserving shampoo...are you trying to tell me something, Birchbox?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
LOL Mine is the same, except instead of breath mints, I am getting a perfume sample. If it was from a real person, they would be hinting that your breath stinks, and I stink, generally.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 10, 2014)

> so my box is STILL showing I'm getting Ruby Wing when I already had it in January's box .. I thought we didn't get dupes two months in a row for the same account? Is this common? A mistake?Â


 You could be getting a different shade. That doesn't count as a dupe. I think somewhere earlier someone said they had the glitter polish showing up in their box but got the non glitter one.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You could be getting a different shade. That doesn't count as a dupe. I think somewhere earlier someone said they had the glitter polish showing up in their box but got the non glitter one.
Yup, I got a non-glitter ruby wing this month.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well found out I was suppose to get the Dr. Brandt kit, well they sent me just the Pores no more. Did anyone else who was suppose to get the kit just get the Pores No More? Just courious?
I was also supposed to get the kit, but I think the Pores No More is the sample we're supposed to get. Meh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm starting to worry a little bit, as my main box has not updated from January yet. Is anyone else still seeing their January box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You could be getting a different shade. That doesn't count as a dupe. I think somewhere earlier someone said they had the glitter polish showing up in their box but got the non glitter one.
Thanks for the info! To me it counts as a dupe because if I received any color previously, I've already had the chance to sample it you know? For a sample subscription it seems odd to me. The plus side however is that the Ruby Wing polish was my favorite item in my January box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You could be getting a different shade. That doesn't count as a dupe. I think somewhere earlier someone said they had the glitter polish showing up in their box but got the non glitter one.
You're absolutely right.  I also got two months of RW in a row.  While I do understand it isn't technically a "dupe" under their definition, I still plan on complaining given the unique nature of this polish.  It's  one thing to get two regular nailpolishes in a row, or two different perfumes, but this is really insane and lazy, imho.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like I'm getting box 37:

Ruby wing (yay)

Miracle Skin Transformer SPF (Willing to try)

Caudalie Make-up remover (have been wanting to try this for months!)

Beauty Protector, protect and oil (want to try)

Juicy perfume (will send to a good home, lol)

Overall a great month for me.  
The Caudalie is really great stuff! I got it in my box a few months back and I would definitely buy the full size of it.


----------



## chaostheory (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're absolutely right.  I also got two months of RW in a row.  While I do understand it isn't technically a "dupe" under their definition, I still plan on complaining given the unique nature of this polish.  It's  one thing to get two regular nailpolishes in a row, or two different perfumes, but this is really insane and lazy, imho.
I had just responded before I saw your post! Yes, I already got the chance to try out the Ruby Wing Color Changing polish (which btw, I have not been able to get it to color change yet! Have you? Is it because of my top coat? I use Seche Vite) so any color I receive isn't anything new-I already know I like the formula, the sample size, etc etc


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is a brand new subscription that I started on Jan 31st, so maybe the Newgistics is for people who used the USWEEKLY code late in the month of Jan (including new subs and resubs)? Or, like @TheNewMrsRivers said, maybe it has to do with nail polish and/or aerosols.
Probably what you said. I resubbed and mine is going through Newgistics. And I can't see what's in my box either yet.


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 10, 2014)

My both my 2nd sub and my main account are going through upsmi, only my 2nd was an usweekly promo. I'm thinking it more has to do with which warehouse it shipped from/ contents in the box.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had just responded before I saw your post! Yes, I already got the chance to try out the Ruby Wing Color Changing polish (which btw, I have not been able to get it to color change yet! Have you? Is it because of my top coat? I use Seche Vite) so any color I receive isn't anything new-I already know I like the formula, the sample size, etc etc
Actually -- I didn't like the idea of it the first time, so I traded it right away.  And now I get to trade it again!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ahh! I'm not that pleased about this box...




I'm not that upset about getting shampoo and conditioner... But I am a little upset about getting it two months in a row!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

My second sub was a US Weekly but early enough for the January Box, and it was shipped UPSMI and has updated contents.  My third box (I feel silly admitting such things) was ordered on 1/30 with the 200 point promo and is shipped newgistics and there aren't updated contents available for my impatient eyes yet.


----------



## justliz87 (Feb 10, 2014)

I just want to jump up and down because I am getting the Coastal Scents quad. I have really been wanting to try this brand!!! Also getting Fekkai shampoo/conditioner, Harvey Prince perfume and breath mints. I will totally take this box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the info! To me it counts as a dupe because if I received any color previously, I've already had the chance to sample it you know? For a sample subscription it seems odd to me. The plus side however is that the Ruby Wing polish was my favorite item in my January box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This has always been how they've done things. Same reason we get color club a lot (and ruby wing is owned by color club). I think they just have a strong relationship with this brand so they regularly sample their products, since I've been getting them for two years.


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My second sub was a US Weekly but early enough for the January Box, and it was shipped UPSMI and has updated contents.  My third box (I feel silly admitting such things) was ordered on 1/30 with the 200 point promo and is shipped newgistics and there aren't updated contents available for my impatient eyes yet.
same here for both of my boxes......IM SO IMPATIENT!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My second sub was a US Weekly but early enough for the January Box, and it was shipped UPSMI and has updated contents.  My third box (I feel silly admitting such things) was ordered on 1/30 with the 200 point promo and is shipped newgistics and there aren't updated contents available for my impatient eyes yet.
same here for both of my boxes......IM SO IMPATIENT!

Same for me as well! Both subs this month were ordered under the US Weekly promo, and they've both shipped Newgistics, can't see box weight, and contents haven't uploaded.  

Not complaining, because I brought it on myself, but curiosity is totally killing me right now!  At this point, I'm just hoping they're not dupes!


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Im a little confused about the US Weekly subscriptions... did everyone get one?


----------



## mcammack1952 (Feb 10, 2014)

My main acct and second sub have not updated from january boxes! Sooooooo impatient it is driving me insane! I just want to know!!!!!!!


----------



## itsMac (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh man, I just love this page...after reading the last few entries regarding newgistics and boxes not updating, I'm going to use my reasoning skills to determine that I'm getting some sort of nail polish or aerosol since mine is shipping out of NJ via newgistics, too! (This will be my third box in a month-to-month sub, no promos used!)


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same for me as well! Both subs this month were ordered under the US Weekly promo, and they've both shipped Newgistics, can't see box weight, and contents haven't uploaded.  

Not complaining, because I brought it on myself, but curiosity is totally killing me right now!  At this point, I'm just hoping they're not dupes!
as long as i don't have box dupes i'm ok!  but if i do have dupes, like you said i brought it on myself - and for a free $40 in the bb shop, i'm not going to complain much if i do have dupes!


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh man, I just love this page...after reading the last few entries regarding newgistics and boxes not updating, I'm going to use my reasoning skills to determine that I'm getting some sort of nail polish or aerosol since mine is shipping out of NJ via newgistics, too!
(This will be my third box in a month-to-month sub, no promos used!)
eh that has no bearing - ups ground will still ship aerosols and polish - none of our shipments go air unless you pay for it in the bb shop!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeh -- my first sub (unfortunately) has the Ruby Wing polish, but is sent the other method.


----------



## itsMac (Feb 10, 2014)

> I just want to jump up and down because I am getting the Coastal Scents quad. I have really been wanting to try this brand!!! Also getting Fekkai shampoo/conditioner, Harvey Prince perfume and breath mints. I will totally take this box.Â


 With the exception of the breath mints, this was my January box! Hope you love the fekkai and perfume as much as I do!!!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 10, 2014)

Girls, I've gotten two emails today already from Birchbox thanking me for referring people who I've never even heard of. I'm not complaining, as these two random referrals have earned me $10 already, but I have no idea how this is happening? Has this ever happened to anyone else??


----------



## itsMac (Feb 10, 2014)

> eh that has no bearing - ups ground will still ship aerosols and polish - none of our shipments go air unless you pay for it in the bb shop!


 Bummer! I figured this had to be the reason why I had a newgistics tracking number and no product updates on my Account page...


----------



## JHP07 (Feb 10, 2014)

I got my tracking info, but my box hasn't been uploaded yet...for once it might actually be a surprise!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 10, 2014)

> I was also supposed to get the kit, but I think the Pores No More is the sample we're supposed to get. Meh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am really bummed this month with this box! The oil I can't use on my hair as I need volume not to be conditioned or weighted down, the NOT Dr. Brandt Kit, the tini tiny bottle of OPI sheer stuff, 2 Benefit things of which I hate that company! And one a cardboard with nothing on it and the fake up has just enough to make a little line across and then ended scratching my face from trying to get the tiny bit of product on it. Really is a useless box!!! Again!!! Boohoo!!! : ). (The smiles for you Rachel!!!)


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my box is here! Box #9

I was surprised to see my ruby wing wasnt a glitter polish. Excited about the pores no more because I do have bad pores and I've never tried the pore-fessional by benefit either. The perfume isn't bad. The hair oil smells soooo good. The mints will get used.




This is the same box that I'm getting on my second account.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks good, I was scared I had dupe boxes when I got the emails at the same time, but I think they send out emails for the last waves all at the same time even if they haven't shipped them yet, so as to fulfill their promise of being shipped by the 10th 

I am so stoked to finally get the 1/2 up. I don't know exactly what it does, but I have been jelly of it for months.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 10, 2014)

So my second sub has the Benefit Fake up, Benefit Big easy, OPI tint, Agave healing oil AND THIS - Dr. Brandt Exclusive Camera Ready Kit. 

Does all this come in the kit and count as one item????? I thought I would be upset if I got the Benefit Big easy bc I know it's one of those lifting cards, but if this is also included in my box, I will be very happy if it has all of this!!! WoW!!! Does anyone know???


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my second sub has the Benefit Fake up, Benefit Big easy, OPI tint, Agave healing oil AND THIS - Dr. Brandt Exclusive Camera Ready Kit. 

Does all this come in the kit and count as one item????? I thought I would be upset if I got the Benefit Big easy bc I know it's one of those lifting cards, but if this is also included in my box, I will be very happy if it has all of this!!! WoW!!! Does anyone know???





Ahhhh nvm, I read above that we are only getting one of the items listed. Boooo. oh well it's still ok with me.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1 of my boxes has updated and one of them still shows my January box...is that normal?

Either way here's the one I'm getting:





I can't say this is a very good bag for me, but not a horrific one, either. I got fakeup in my other box and I'm enjoying it, so it's nice to have a spare. The OPI I'm also excited about because if you can believe it, I don't have a single OPI polish in my collection! Too busy gathering up Butter London. The other 3 things can go die in a fire. a pillow pack of hair oil (have a zillion) a tube of crappy Dr. Brandt (not a fan of their products) and a piece of cardboard with a finger-swipe worth of a sample on it. MEH.

My main account box hasn't updated and that is a bit worrisome to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Got the same box and I second your sentiments.


----------



## em20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *justliz87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just want to jump up and down because I am getting the Coastal Scents quad. I have really been wanting to try this brand!!! Also getting Fekkai shampoo/conditioner, Harvey Prince perfume and breath mints. I will totally take this box. 

That's my box as well - is there one set of colors in the quad, or are there several color variations, do we know??

Also your enthusiasm for the box is making me smile because I'm bummed about the shampoo and conditioner (I REALLY wanted skin care!) but really, it could have been worse and in my "trade" pile I now have a ton of hair stuff, lol


----------



## em20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


With the exception of the breath mints, this was my January box! Hope you love the fekkai and perfume as much as I do!!!
What colors were in your CS quad??

(mine has been delivered but I'm at work and can't wait to get home to see for myself....)


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 10, 2014)

Are they still sending out Nail Rock this month, or am I about to go off topic?

I decided to try out the pink glitter on my toenails, since it is winter and I can hide them if it went wrong, and also no one seemed to want to trade for it. I'm glad I tried it. FYI, the sheer pink base coat that comes with the glitter is not sheer enough to use as a top coat. I ended up using Traffic-Stopper-Copper (OPI) since it is already glitter, and it looks really pretty. I have no idea if it will last, and the texture is so rough, it would drive me crazy on my fingernails, but for toenails it is pretty.


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 10, 2014)

> So my second sub has the Benefit Fake up, Benefit Big easy, OPI tint, Agave healing oil AND THIS - Dr. Brandt Exclusive Camera Ready Kit.Â  Does all this come in the kit and count as one item????? I thought I would be upset if I got the Benefit Big easy bc I know it's one of those lifting cards, but if this is also included in my box, I will be very happy if it has all of this!!! WoW!!! Does anyone know???


 I think I figured out why they posted the kit rather than the actual Pores No More. My hub got PNM in his box this month and as I was reviewing our items, it hit me that I could only do the Dr Brandt once, but when I looked at his box vs mine, there were different links for the same item and it allowed me to still rate the item twice. So, maybe....?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think I figured out why they posted the kit rather than the actual Pores No More. My hub got PNM in his box this month and as I was reviewing our items, it hit me that I could only do the Dr Brandt once, but when I looked at his box vs mine, there were different links for the same item and it allowed me to still rate the item twice. So, maybe....?
That's a good theory. And here I thought they were just trying to advertise a more-expensive kit to us shopaholics! hahaha


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am really bummed this month with this box!
The oil I can't use on my hair as I need volume not to be conditioned or weighted down, the NOT Dr. Brandt Kit, the tini tiny bottle of OPI sheer stuff, 2 Benefit things of which I hate that company! And one a cardboard with nothing on it and the fake up has just enough to make a little line across and then ended scratching my face from trying to get the tiny bit of product on it. Really is a useless box!!! Again!!! Boohoo!!! : ). (The smiles for you Rachel!!!)

Me, Rachel?






To get an empty box or empty products is just ridiculous! If I'd had half as bad of an experience as you have I would cancel without blinking. It's nice that you do give away all the stuff you don't want, and I guess $10/month isn't THAT much to spend on the excitement and fun of a surprise box of goodies each month... But man, I'd be so bummed if I hated every box I got!

I am not thrilled with my box this month either, but it's not terrible. I shouldn't have looked at spoilers and seen what other great things were out there b/c I ended up just wanting them and being disappointed when I didn't get them. Maybe next month I'll try to go spoiler free!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are they still sending out Nail Rock this month, or am I about to go off topic?

I decided to try out the pink glitter on my toenails, since it is winter and I can hide them if it went wrong, and also no one seemed to want to trade for it. I'm glad I tried it. FYI, the sheer pink base coat that comes with the glitter is not sheer enough to use as a top coat. I ended up using Traffic-Stopper-Copper (OPI) since it is already glitter, and it looks really pretty. I have no idea if it will last, and the texture is so rough, it would drive me crazy on my fingernails, but for toenails it is pretty.

All I can think of is how you managed to dip your toes into the glitter pot???

I couldn't do it on my whole hand, but I did just a pink glitter accent nail and it turned out really cute. With a good top coat it shouldn't be rough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh also, I looked at my points history and was given 100 pts on 2/4 for a reason unknown to me. It just said, "sorry: sample issue" but I know I've not had any issues. Maybe that was given to those who got the Benefit peelie.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 10, 2014)

How do you know if your box is an US weekly box? I thought all of them were


----------



## casey anne (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do you know if your box is an US weekly box?
I thought all of them were
Yes, everyone gets an US Weeklybox.


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do you know if your box is an US weekly box?
I thought all of them were
they are...at least that's what i thought!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh also, I looked at my points history and was given 100 pts on 2/4 for a reason unknown to me. It just said, "sorry: sample issue" but I know I've not had any issues. Maybe that was given to those who got the Benefit peelie.
That would be nice, BUT I'm getting it and I have no mystery points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 10, 2014)

> So my second sub has the Benefit Fake up, Benefit Big easy, OPI tint, Agave healing oil AND THIS - Dr. Brandt Exclusive Camera Ready Kit.Â  Does all this come in the kit and count as one item????? I thought I would be upset if I got the Benefit Big easy bc I know it's one of those lifting cards, but if this is also included in my box, I will be very happy if it has all of this!!! WoW!!! Does anyone know???


 I,hate to tell you I was also suppose to get the kit. All they sent was the Pores no More. No kit.


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 10, 2014)

> > So my second sub has the Benefit Fake up, Benefit Big easy, OPI tint, Agave healing oil AND THIS - Dr. Brandt Exclusive Camera Ready Kit.Â  Does all this come in the kit and count as one item????? I thought I would be upset if I got the Benefit Big easy bc I know it's one of those lifting cards, but if this is also included in my box, I will be very happy if it has all of this!!! WoW!!! Does anyone know???
> 
> 
> I,hate to tell you I was also suppose to get the kit. All they sent was the Pores no More. No kit.


 My profile also showed this kit but I received only the Pores No More. I really don't think anyone was supposed to get anything more than the PNM. But maybe someone should ask Birchbox for a clarification rather than being upset by it. I won't ask because I don't care whether I get the kit or not, but I think anyone upset by it should definitely ask BB for an explanation. Edit: Just saw that kit retails for $42. No way they were sending the entire kit to any subbers!


----------



## normajean2008 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm getting box 28, caudalie sos eye cream (yay!), passion flower shampoo/conditioner (in between brands right now, so a good time to try it), opi polish, tea (as long as it isn't black tea I'm fine with it, love tea)

There are other things I wanted to try, but I'm happy with this box.  Better than the last two boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsBLittleton (Feb 10, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1 Kinda bummed!


----------



## kira685 (Feb 10, 2014)

I think the kit is showing up because it's "special" for BB and if you like the product, they want you to buy the kit. At least, that's what I gathered from the way they introduced the kit in the spoiler video while they were talking about the Pores No More sample being in some boxes this month.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

I thought it was pretty obvious they weren't sending out the full kit, that's like expecting a full size perfume bottle because that's what's pictured.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought it was pretty obvious they weren't sending out the full kit, that's like expecting a full size perfume bottle because that's what's pictured.
haha yeah, but there does seem to be confusion over it..


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 10, 2014)

Hmmm, so the box has completely changed from what it showed this morning and quite franking I hope that they are both wrong.  I don't think it was possible but it went from bad to worse.  Sigh.  My tracking info still doesn't give any indications.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 10, 2014)

When someone show a picture of a kit and says that's what you get, then that's what I would expect to get! If your just sending me the tube then say it. Don't misrepresent your product or yourself.


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 10, 2014)

> [CONTENTEMBED=/t/140215/birchbox-february-2014-spoilers/1620#post_2282192 layout=inline]I thought it was pretty obvious they weren't sending out the full kit, that's like expecting a full size perfume bottle because that's what's pictured.[/CONTENTEMBED]


 My thoughts exactly.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


When someone show a picture of a kit and says that's what you get, then that's what I would expect to get! If your just sending me the tube then say it. Don't misrepresent your product or yourself.
But they showed the tube in the spoilers video. I just wouldn't expect to get a 45 dollar product plus other samples for only 10 bucks. Unless BB wanted to go out of business.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
If they had sent out the "whole kit" they would have all been foils. I'd prefer the one item, although I know it was said it's rather empty


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If they had sent out the* "whole kit" they would have all been foils.* I'd prefer the one item, although I know it was said it's rather empty
That's kind of what I initially expected to get when I first saw the product on some box pages.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

When someone show a picture of a kit and says that's what you get, then that's what I would expect to get! If your just sending me the tube then say it. Don't misrepresent your product or yourself. Yeah, that would make more sense, especially since they do sell the PNM as a standalone item in their store. But I think this is just a better way for them to promote that kit. I would say that you should let them know you found that misleading, as how will they know if no one tells them?


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
i think in the past when there have been kits shown they've given foil samples of the entire kit (this may have only happened a couple of times!)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i think in the past when there have been kits shown they've given foil samples of the entire kit (this may have only happened a couple of times!)
The ones I can best recall are the nail rock - which was full size - but also like $8.

And then last year I received WEI to Go Sleep Over Kit which was all foils.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 10, 2014)

On a complete side note, I tried gifting myself $10 with points from one account to another and it is "under review".  Was wondering why I hadn't received the code and I am annoyed because I need the code to make a purchase.


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 10, 2014)

Has anyone signed up for the USWeekly subscription? When I click the link in the email I get an error page.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 10, 2014)

> i think in the past when there have been kits shown they've given foil samples of the entire kit (this may have only happened a couple of times!)


 I got the juice beauty "kit" a few months back and it was a foil of each. I'd rather have one deluxe sample than 3 one use samples.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 10, 2014)

> On a complete side note, I tried gifting myself $10 with points from one account to another and it is "under review". Â Was wondering why I hadn't received the code and I am annoyed because I need the code to make a purchase. Â


 Uh oh. I was wondering if they would catch on and put an end to that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully they don't! Keep us updated on what happens.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 10, 2014)

*From BB website:*   Product Feedback: Smashbox Cosmetics Full Exposure Palette We would love to hear what you think about this product as well as your previous experience with this brand. Bonus: Birchbox members earn 10 Birchbox points for each product survey they complete for a product they sampled in a monthly box. At this time, individual product feedback does not significantly impact the samples Birchbox members will receive in future boxes.

*ETA: never mindâ€¦.I guess I never saw/read through this before when doing feedback*

*I am just super bummed with this sample...*


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a quick question.  I just got off the wait list and this is my first month with Birchbox. I see all of you know what you are getting, but when I look on my box page it says "Your first box is shipping soon".  I have a shipping notice, but am I missing somewhere to look to see what's coming?  Thanks!!


----------



## sla6793 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i think in the past when there have been kits shown they've given foil samples of the entire kit (this may have only happened a couple of times!)
In my December box I received the Eslor skincare system &amp; it was the full kit but all in foils.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen51* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a quick question.  I just got off the wait list and this is my first month with Birchbox. I see all of you know what you are getting, but when I look on my box page it says "Your first box is shipping soon".  I have a shipping notice, but am I missing somewhere to look to see what's coming?  Thanks!!
If you are just off the waitlist it may take a few days for your box page to load.  Best wishes for an awesome first box!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sla6793* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In my December box I received the Eslor skincare system &amp; it was the full kit but all in foils.
oh yeah i forgot about that one!


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you are just off the waitlist it may take a few days for your box page to load.  Best wishes for an awesome first box!
Thanks!


----------



## itsMac (Feb 10, 2014)

> What colors were in your CS quad?? (mine has been delivered but I'm at work and can't wait to get home to see for myself....)


 I don't have the color names (sort of annoying!) but I received the black, a minky brown, gold and a neutral highlighting color...there are definitely variations of the quad, because so,e of the other comments when I reviewed the shadows mentioned purples. I loved the set that I got. And the shadows were really nicely pigmented and long lasting!


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am really bummed this month with this box!
The oil I can't use on my hair as I need volume not to be conditioned or weighted down, the NOT Dr. Brandt Kit, the tini tiny bottle of OPI sheer stuff, 2 Benefit things of which I hate that company! And one a cardboard with nothing on it and *the fake up has just enough to make a little line across and then ended scratching my face from trying to get the tiny bit of product on it.* Really is a useless box!!! Again!!! Boohoo!!! : ). (The smiles for you Rachel!!!)

I'm surprised you were only able to get one use from the Fake Up.  I received it as a sample from Birchbox a few months ago and I was able to get almost 3 weeks worth of it (using it every day on both under my eye and my lids).


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Uh oh. I was wondering if they would catch on and put an end to that




Hopefully they don't! Keep us updated on what happens.
I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow since I can't call customer service today.  Makes me nervous and annoyed.


----------



## dawn767 (Feb 10, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine came in today. It's a pretty good box. I definitely saw worse out there. I will for sure get good use of the eyeliner pen, looking forward to trying out the scent and polish. But a little leary about using the Beauty Protector oil and that lotion (is it even a lotion?). The oil is just an tube with cap so I guess I just stick my finger in and attempt to distribute it in my hair?


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine came in today. It's a pretty good box. I definitely saw worse out there. I will for sure get good use of the eyeliner pen, looking forward to trying out the scent and polish. But a little leary about using the Beauty Protector oil and that lotion (is it even a lotion?). The oil is just an tube with cap so I guess I just stick my finger in and attempt to distribute it in my hair?

Nah. Pour a little into the palm of your hand, then rub your palms together. Once you've done that, rub what's on your palms on the ends of your hair.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jen51* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a quick question.  I just got off the wait list and this is my first month with Birchbox. I see all of you know what you are getting, but when I look on my box page it says "Your first box is shipping soon".  I have a shipping notice, but am I missing somewhere to look to see what's coming?  Thanks!!

I think someone already answered this but just in case... It's only b/c this is your first box. The same thing happened to me and it even took a few days after I actually received my first one in the mail for the site to update. But eventually when you go to your box page it will automatically display the contents of your current month's box with a list of the products underneath. It usually updates on the 10th of each month! Welcome to BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meganbernadette (Feb 10, 2014)

Got my birchbox today... but is it weird that there is NO mention of US weekly at all on the card? 

http://instagram.com/p/kQIkHYE3sx/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm surprised you were only able to get one use from the Fake Up.  I received it as a sample from Birchbox a few months ago and I was able to get almost 3 weeks worth of it (using it every day on both under my eye and my lids).
I've discovered that most under-eye things can go a long way, because they really require so *little* product. I have a Peter Thomas Roth eye treatment that I've been working on for like a year because it only required a dab, and I've barely made a dent in it. That's one reason I reserved my judgment on the fake up sample - the peelie on the other hand just looks terrible.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 10, 2014)

> I'm surprised you were only able to get one use from the Fake Up.Â  I received it as a sample from Birchbox a few months ago and I was able to get almost 3 weeks worth of it (using it every day on both under my eye and my lids).


 Yes, there was only a very thin layer on the push up part. It surprised me too. I have never ever had so little of a sample before. Didn't leave much to sample. I was so disappointed in it all and I've just decided to cancel my box and then I don't have to worry about it anymore. The samples BBB gives you aren't worth the cost of the box they put them in. There are so many better boxes out there to try and this will give me funds to maybe try Petit Vour which has awesome products in it! M


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's a high quality picture of the fake up sample - have most of them been about that size twisted all the way?


----------



## meganbernadette (Feb 10, 2014)

@kawaiimeows yup, I got that size in my October box and its lasted me 2 months so far. It doesn't look like a lot, but you only need one very light swipe and then you rub it in. It's not a bad sample


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @kawaiimeows yup, I got that size in my October box and its lasted me 2 months so far. It doesn't look like a lot, but you only need one very light swipe and then you rub it in. It's not a bad sample
Seems decent enough. I might buy a sample on ebay to try out because I need something for my dark circles. the Peter Thomas Roth eye treatment does a good job at decreasing puffiness, but I haven't found anything that looks natural and gets rid of the dark circles. I got Benefit Ooh La Lift with points last year and didn't notice any difference.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Jeeze the tube samples are going for $14 on ebay. at that point I might as well buy the full size.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seems decent enough. I might buy a sample on ebay to try out because I need something for my dark circles. the Peter Thomas Roth eye treatment does a good job at decreasing puffiness, but I haven't found anything that looks natural and gets rid of the dark circles. I got Benefit Ooh La Lift with points last year and didn't notice any difference.
Dark circles seems to be the hardest thing to tackle. I've been focusing more on concealers than creams because of that. However, I think I have more trouble with puffiness (from being a worry wort and night owl). So, I LOVED the 100% Pure Coffee Bean Eye Cream from last month. Glad I was able to trade for it. I already placed a full size order using my points. It is now my favorite eye cream, even above my Ahava and Michael Todd.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 10, 2014)

> Jeeze the tube samples are going for $14 on ebay. at that point I might as well buy the full size.


 If you are going the full size route then check hsn because they have this set that seems to be a pretty great deal http://www.hsn.com/products/benefit-fake-up-concealer-and-a-lister-lip-gloss/7183636?variant=7183637


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you are going the full size route then check hsn because they have this set that seems to be a pretty great deal
http://www.hsn.com/products/benefit-fake-up-concealer-and-a-lister-lip-gloss/7183636?variant=7183637

This is perfect! Thanks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dark circles seems to be the hardest thing to tackle. I've been focusing more on concealers than creams because of that. However, I think I have more trouble with puffiness (from being a worry wort and night owl). So, I LOVED the 100% Pure Coffee Bean Eye Cream from last month. Glad I was able to trade for it. I already placed a full size order using my points. It is now my favorite eye cream, even above my Ahava and Michael Todd.
Ahhhhh I was wondering what the 100% Pure Coffee Bean eye cream was like! I'm glad someone who is a worry wort and night owl like me likes it. I may have to check out the trade threads and see if anyone is still trying to get rid of it.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Feb 10, 2014)

Does anyone know what size the Paula's Choice serum is? I'm hoping it's not a foil packet. Or if all the Whish lotions are pomagranet?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2014)

Does anyone know what the full size Fake Up looks like when it's twisted all the way up? The sample looks small, but really does last a long time (I still have mine from October and I use it a few times a week.) I just want to see how much comes in a tube and most reviews on the product don't show the entire thing twisted up. I can look at the actual amount (.12oz) but I'm a much more visual person. I'd run to a Sephora or something but I don't have any close by.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know what size the Paula's Choice serum is? I'm hoping it's not a foil packet. Or if all the Whish lotions are pomagranet?




 

It's like a little tube about the size of my pinky. Lasts a long time though!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know what the full size Fake Up looks like when it's twisted all the way up? The sample looks small, but really does last a long time (I still have mine from October and I use it a few times a week.) I just want to see how much comes in a tube and most reviews on the product don't show the entire thing twisted up. I can look at the actual amount (.12oz) but I'm a much more visual person. I'd run to a Sephora or something but I don't have any close by.
I scrolled down google images and this was the tallest I've found - not sure if its all the way though

(image via musingsofamuse)





eta: a second angle from the RAEviewer


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
right?? there's actually a TON of confusion/anger/pitchforks from people who were expecting the whole Dr. Brandt kit. This is how you know I'm procrastinating, reading the BB FB page while munching on popcorn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

this is also from the fb wall:

Quote:  As a woman I notice something important...not a single bit of CHOCOLATE in February Box section?! With def. Valentine's Day around the corner or for those w/o someone to love, chocolate is VERY IMPORTANT! I know its too late now but kinda bum not a single piece/pretzel/fortune cookie! Chocolate and women go together like salt and pepper and PB &amp; J! Please the powers that be maybe for Feb 2015 just a little bit of chocolate, please!
i dont know why but i found this HILARIOUS. 

I've also had a few friends in real life who asked me if i got a mini smashbox palette. like an actual one with mini pans. umm..no? i mean, that would be totally awesome but no


----------



## Kristin1387 (Feb 10, 2014)

when can i see what is coming in my box? i dont see it anywhere


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I scrolled down google images and this was the tallest I've found - not sure if its all the way though

(image via musingsofamuse)





eta: a second angle from the RAEviewer





Yea it's hard to tell...I appreciate you finding these pictures though! That's still a decent size considering my itty bitty sample from BB has lasted me so long!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

@usofjessamerica BAHAHA. also i'm kind of glad birchbox didn't do chocolate this month. i'm trying *really* hard to diet and be good. and my fiance getting me a bunch of japanese candy for valentines day didn't help.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @usofjessamerica BAHAHA. also i'm kind of glad birchbox didn't do chocolate this month. i'm trying *really* hard to diet and be good. and my fiance getting me a bunch of japanese candy for valentines day didn't help.
my  boyfriend decided that he will not do anything for me on valentines day that's out of the ordinary. my gift is a target clearance candy shopping spree on Saturday. maybe this is him telling me that he wants me to stop trying to lose weight.

besides, i loved this theme idea way more than a valentines day theme!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  right?? there's actually a TON of confusion/anger/pitchforks from people who were expecting the whole Dr. Brandt kit. This is how you know I'm procrastinating, reading the BB FB page while munching on popcorn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

this is also from the fb wall:

i dont know why but i found this HILARIOUS. 

I've also had a few friends in real life who asked me if i got a mini smashbox palette. like an actual one with mini pans. umm..no? i mean, that would be totally awesome but no 
I'm sorry, I whine every now and then about my Birchbox but COME ON. LOL. It's a $10 box, and you get $5 back in credit every month, AND you get free shipping. It's a ridiculously low price. I know how it sucks when you get a craptastic sample but people need to calm down. Whenever I get crappy samples for a long period of time I e-mail them and they always try to help as much as they can to get my profile in a place that will get me the things I want.

I just think people expect way too much out of Birchbox. I LOVE the points system and will gladly pay $10 for a $5 credit and a box of samples shipped (for free) to me every month!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 10, 2014)

I also get mad at Birchbox (I'll never forget this Smashbox card, though. That's some BS), until I start trading for what I want.  I just wish they'd give me a better box so I wouldn't have to pay for postage.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also get mad at Birchbox (I'll never forget this Smashbox card, though. That's some BS), until I start trading for what I want.  I just wish they'd give me a better box so I wouldn't have to pay for postage. 
Wouldn't it be great if USPS offered an amazon-prime type shipping deal for hardcore swappers?


----------



## angienharry (Feb 10, 2014)

ummmmm...that might be the best idea I've heard in my whole life!!!


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 10, 2014)

So this is my first month with two subs and I am getting (between the two boxes) some products that I REALLY WANTED TO AVOID!

The Benefit peelie, uggggh, 

The Smashbox eyeshadow card, really????

A dup of the glitter Ruby Wing polish - Crossing fingers the color is wrong

The misleading Dr. Brandt kit - Also crossing fingers this is better than expected....

The microscopic Fake up (although I know it will go a long way, in combination with my other lackluster items, I feel like I am trying really hard to love my two subs right now)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also get mad at Birchbox (I'll never forget this Smashbox card, though. That's some BS), until I start trading for what I want.  I just wish they'd give me a better box so I wouldn't have to pay for postage. 

I'm not too peeved about the Smashbox card -- or at least not as annoyed as I thought I would be. I usually ignore the cards or toss them (like when Sephora sent out a Stila blush thingy in a peely. it was weird!). I'm SO glad they sent out this Smashbox card. I was just about to use my points to pick up the palette. Swatched it off the cards and wasn't impressed. Saved myself the headache!


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Feb 10, 2014)

> Â  It's like a little tube about the size of my pinky. Lasts a long time though!


 Awesome! Thanks for the pic. I'm still looking for the hg serum for my eyes. It will be nice to try for a week or so.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So this is my first month with two subs and I am getting (between the two boxes) some products that I REALLY WANTED TO AVOID!

The Benefit peelie, uggggh, 

The Smashbox eyeshadow card, really????

A dup of the glitter Ruby Wing polish - Crossing fingers the color is wrong

The misleading Dr. Brandt kit - Also crossing fingers this is better than expected....

The microscopic Fake up (although I know it will go a long way, in combination with my other lackluster items, I feel like I am trying really hard to love my two subs right now) 
For what its worth, my ruby wing color didn't match what was shown on my box page at all.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 10, 2014)

> > Â  right?? there's actually a TON of confusion/anger/pitchforks from people who were expecting the whole Dr. Brandt kit. This is how you know I'm procrastinating, reading the BB FB page while munching on popcorn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this is also from the fb wall: i dont know why but i found this HILARIOUS.Â  I've also had a few friends in real life who asked me if i got a mini smashbox palette. like an actual one with mini pans.Â umm..no? i mean, that would be totally awesome but noÂ
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I whine every now and then about my Birchbox but COME ON. LOL. It's a $10 box, and you get $5 back in credit every month, AND you get free shipping. It's a ridiculously low price. I know how it sucks when you get a craptastic sample but people need to calm down. Whenever I get crappy samples for a long period of time I e-mail them and they always try to help as much as they can to get my profile in a place that will get me the things I want. I just think people expect way too much out of Birchbox. I LOVE the points system and will gladly pay $10 for a $5 credit and a box of samples shipped (for free) to me every month!


 Word. Slow clap. Enthusiastically nodding my head in agreement. :-D


----------



## Glitterazzi (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote:   Quote:  As a woman I notice something important...not a single bit of CHOCOLATE in February Box section?! With def. Valentine's Day around the corner or for those w/o someone to love, chocolate is VERY IMPORTANT! I know its too late now but kinda bum not a single piece/pretzel/fortune cookie! Chocolate and women go together like salt and pepper and PB &amp; J! Please the powers that be maybe for Feb 2015 just a little bit of chocolate, please!
i dont know why but i found this HILARIOUS. 


Last year they did include a piece of chocolate and people complained like they'd received a box full of poop.  They can't win.


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like I'm getting box 7.... not sure if I like it yet. I'm getting the 100% pure mascara, the toni and guy shampoo and conditioner for damaged hair, the Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal perfume, and the breath crystals...the reason I'm iffy is the breath crystals. But everything else seems good enough to make up for it! Weird thing though: my box estimated delivery date was today but it's still sitting in Austin, TX which is one hour from me. It's been there since saturday. And I thought Newgistics was slow. Those get to me faster than anything by UPSMI.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 10, 2014)

This was my first month getting two boxes (#9 and #20), but sadly I think I should have saved my money. XD Oh well, at least I didn't get any duplicates between the two boxes (save for the "extra" of the crystal mints) and I did get 100 points + the US Weekly sub. I think I would have been happier getting two January boxes. Heading over to the trade thread...!


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am newer to birchbox but for me, I am happy with trying a product before I spend a lot of money on it. I have difficult skin when it comes to makeup and skin care so it helps me get a better idea of what I like or more importantly what my skin likes. My first birchbox was a sample of my prime and I loved it. With my birchbox points, I saved so much money on something I would not normally be able to spend. The only products I get disappointed in are the card sample or one time use samples because I cannot tell if it's a product I would actually like or not.


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think someone already answered this but just in case... It's only b/c this is your first box. The same thing happened to me and it even took a few days after I actually received my first one in the mail for the site to update. But eventually when you go to your box page it will automatically display the contents of your current month's box with a list of the products underneath. It usually updates on the 10th of each month! Welcome to BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes!!! I remember that! You can't please everyone!



> Last year they did include a piece of chocolate and people complained like they'd received a box full of poop.Â  They can't win.


----------



## sbg812 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *justliz87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just want to jump up and down because I am getting the Coastal Scents quad. I have really been wanting to try this brand!!! Also getting Fekkai shampoo/conditioner, Harvey Prince perfume and breath mints. I will totally take this box. 

Box twins!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm glad to see someone else excited about ours!  So many people complain about shampoo/conditioner and not getting featured items... Good to know I'm not weird for being pumped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 10, 2014)

My box page is showing that this is what I was supposed to get:

Smashbox Cosmetics Full Exposure Mascara OPI Sheer Tints Color-Tinted Top Coat Smashbox Cosmetics Full Exposure Palette Joan Vass Lâ€™eau de AmÃ©thyste Paula's Choice RESIST Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum   But I got my box today and in it was:   Agave Healing Oil Treatment Ayers Bar Soap Benefit eye cream OPI nail polish those breath crystals   Whatever the smell is that is clinging to the card is making me nauseous. I'm assuming it's the soap. Gross.   The one time- the ONLY TIME- I have ever wanted to try a perfume and I don't actually get it. I'll give it until tomorrow to update and then maybe I can wrangle some points out of them. I swear, today has sucked the life out of me and it's only Monday.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 10, 2014)

> Last year they did include a piece of chocolate and people complained like they'd received a box full of poop.Â  They can't win.


 Haha! Chocolate? How dare they send me chocolate? I'm allergic!! Are they trying to make me feel bad that my boyfriend broke up with me and remind me that I won't be getting any chocolate for Valentines Day?!?! I'm sending them an email!!11!!1!!1!1! /sarcasm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On a complete side note, I tried gifting myself $10 with points from one account to another and it is "under review".  Was wondering why I hadn't received the code and I am annoyed because I need the code to make a purchase.  
That happened to me on Friday, and this morning an email came from on the second account saying I had a $10 gift code from the first account.  Maybe just give it a little time?


----------



## lovepink (Feb 10, 2014)

I am getting box 53

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb53

The dry condtioner is a dupe for me but I do not think I can get points for it.  I am happy I got the Juicy fragrance.  Sad about tea, the mascara (only because I traded for it last month) and the Camille Beckman body butter.  I got the hand cream a few months ago.

Hope March is fantastic since it is spring break!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My profile also showed this kit but I received only the Pores No More. I really don't think anyone was supposed to get anything more than the PNM. But maybe someone should ask Birchbox for a clarification rather than being upset by it. I won't ask because I don't care whether I get the kit or not, but I think anyone upset by it should definitely ask BB for an explanation.

Edit: Just saw that kit retails for $42. No way they were sending the entire kit to any subbers!
Yeah, when I saw it, I was thinking maybe they'd send 2-3 items from the kit, but just in smaller sizes. I mean, I think the kit itself includes sample sizes, but they could've sent out even smaller sample sizes, you know? If it had been a normal month, I might not have thought that. Just the US Weekly collab, for some reason, made me think the kit was a special thing. Oh well. So far, I'm not getting it, but I have 2 boxes left to ship/update. I would love to try the PNM and OPI, so I'm kind of hoping for that very common combination, even with the stupid Peelie.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Guys, the page says I am receiving box #9, and it should be here tomorrow. But, this box includes the color change nail polish, which I got last month. When I get my box tomorrow, what should I do if it is the same nail polish?


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a question about anniversary codes... my two year was in January. Don't they usually email you a coupon code sometime after your (3, 6, 9, 12, 18) anniversary? Does anyone remember when? I am going to on a BB break after this month's box but will hold off doing so if a code is coming my way...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's kind of what I initially expected to get when I first saw the product on some box pages.
Yeah, that's along the lines of what I was thinking. It would've been great if they'd sent 1 nice sample and foils of the rest though, to really let you know if buying the whole kit would be worth it.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question about anniversary codes... my two year was in January. Don't they usually email you a coupon code sometime after your (3, 6, 9, 12, 18) anniversary? Does anyone remember when? I am going to on a BB break after this month's box but will hold off doing so if a code is coming my way...

This is my 6th month and I haven't gotten any codes yet, but someone mentioned several pages back about a "3-month bonus" so I guess it does exist!

Just not sure exactly what it's all about..


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys, the page says I am receiving box #9, and it should be here tomorrow. But, this box includes the color change nail polish, which I got last month. When I get my box tomorrow, what should I do if it is the same nail polish? 
if its the same color it *should* count as a dupe and you could email them and get 100 points. if it's a different color it won't count though. i just got box #9 in the mail today and mine had the pink to red polish.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is perfect! Thanks!

Ahhhhh I was wondering what the 100% Pure Coffee Bean eye cream was like! I'm glad someone who is a worry wort and night owl like me likes it. I may have to check out the trade threads and see if anyone is still trying to get rid of it.
Just so you know, I traded for the foil packet, and it was full enough to last maybe a couple of weeks. I just cut a tiny triangle off one corner up top. You can't reseal it, but I just pushed up what I needed and left the bulk in the bottom. I had no issues using it this way. So, with this particular sample, trading for the foil packet isn't necessarily a bad deal.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That happened to me on Friday, and this morning an email came from on the second account saying I had a $10 gift code from the first account.  Maybe just give it a little time?
Ok.  Thanks for letting me know.  I'll be patient.  And then the mystery packs will be sold out again.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dawn767 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nah. Pour a little into the palm of your hand, then rub your palms together. Once you've done that, rub what's on your palms on the ends of your hair.
Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I put some on after my hair dried a bit out of the shower. I used about 4-5 small drops, do you think that's enough? Btw the Beauty Protector oil smells AMAZING! I was kind of upset about it before, but really like it now. Depending on how it looks once I've straightened it, I might actually purchase the full size!


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I put some on after my hair dried a bit out of the shower. I used about 4-5 small drops, do you think that's enough? Btw the Beauty Protector oil smells AMAZING! I was kind of upset about it before, but really like it now. Depending on how it looks once I've straightened it, I might actually purchase the full size!
Just depends on how much hair you have/how thick it is. I have super fine hair, and I don't have a whole heck of a lot of it. The ends are also reasonably healthy, and oil just kind of weighs it down. If you have thicker hair it's kinda easier to work with. But I'd definitely start out with less and add more if you feel like you need more moisture. Hope that helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorry, I whine every now and then about my Birchbox but COME ON. LOL. It's a $10 box, and you get $5 back in credit every month, AND you get free shipping. It's a ridiculously low price. I know how it sucks when you get a craptastic sample but people need to calm down. Whenever I get crappy samples for a long period of time I e-mail them and they always try to help as much as they can to get my profile in a place that will get me the things I want.

I just think people expect way too much out of Birchbox. I LOVE the points system and will gladly pay $10 for a $5 credit and a box of samples shipped (for free) to me every month!
Yeah. I mean, I hated BB when I first tried them. But once I learned to work the points, and noticed the quality brands they send out, I changed my mind and resubbed. It is funny how you see so many videos on Youtube comparing BB with Ipsy. Ipsy almost always wins. But with the points and better brands, I'm starting to think BB is better for me. Although, to be honest, chocolate would've been welcomed with open arms er, uh, mouths. Hehe!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I put some on after my hair dried a bit out of the shower. I used about 4-5 small drops, do you think that's enough? *Btw the Beauty Protector oil smells AMAZING!* I was kind of upset about it before, but really like it now. Depending on how it looks once I've straightened it, I might actually purchase the full size!
It really does smell amazing. Something about it is even better than the spray &amp; protect. But even weirder, I HATED the smell of the shampoo and conditioner.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah. I mean, I hated BB when I first tried them. But once I learned to work the points, and noticed the quality brands they send out, I changed my mind and resubbed. It is funny how you see so many videos on Youtube comparing BB with Ipsy. Ipsy almost always wins. But with the points and better brands, I'm starting to think BB is better for me. Although, to be honest, chocolate would've been welcomed with open arms er, uh, mouths. Hehe!
Ipsy, in my opinion, is better if you want makeup, cheaper brands, full size products. But I personally gravitate towards birchbox always because I just *fit* in their demographic. I want higher end, I want skin care, hell I even like seeing their lifestyle stuff.


----------



## dawn767 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah. I mean, I hated BB when I first tried them. But once I learned to work the points, and noticed the quality brands they send out, I changed my mind and resubbed. It is funny how you see so many videos on Youtube comparing BB with Ipsy. Ipsy almost always wins. But with the points and better brands, I'm starting to think BB is better for me. Although, to be honest, chocolate would've been welcomed with open arms er, uh, mouths. Hehe!
I've had Ipsy since August, and I swore I would never get BB because of all the awful comments they get on Facebook. But I went ahead and decided to try it anyway and I already know I like it better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The best thing is that when I try a sample and wind up really liking it I will be able to use points to purchase it. This way I try new stuff and find HGs!


----------



## dawn767 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It really does smell amazing. *Something about it is even better than the spray &amp; protect.* But even weirder, I HATED the smell of the shampoo and conditioner.

Ipsy, in my opinion, is better if you want makeup, cheaper brands, full size products. But I personally gravitate towards birchbox always because I just *fit* in their demographic. I want higher end, I want skin care, hell I even like seeing their lifestyle stuff.

It's more luxurious I think. Something about rubbing the sweet smelling oil in your palms and distributing it in your hair is just more luxurious. Plus it leaves your hands soft after.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's more luxurious I think. Something about rubbing the sweet smelling oil in your palms and distributing it in your hair is just more luxurious. Plus it leaves your hands soft after.
That's such a good way to describe it. I don't even plan on straightening my hair tomorrow but I kind of want to rub some oil in it now bahahha.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Ipsy, in my opinion, is better if you want makeup, cheaper brands, full size products. But I personally gravitate towards birchbox always because I just *fit* in their demographic. I want higher end, I want skin care, hell I even like seeing their lifestyle stuff.
And I think I've changed in that. At first, I wanted all makeup and as many full sizes as I could get. But now that I see myself not using those samples/full sizes months later, I'm kind of changing my mind. Heck, I end up trading more stuff from Ipsy than BB because, even if I get something I want, it is often the wrong color. Looks like that's happening this month with the blush and tini shadow. Of course, for $10 I got a Zoya polish, which is nice as I swore off doing business with them thanks to them cancelling orders without warning. So it is hard for me to break up with Ipsy, but I appreciate BB more. Funny you mentioned lifestyle stuff. I'm probably the only one who goes "Yippee!" when I see tea in my box, lol.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh crap...I just had a thought when I was looking at those pictures of the full size Fakeups that were posted...have they been sending out different colors? I'm very fair, anything labeled "Medium" looks like I got into a self tanning accident. PLEASE Birchbox, go ahead and take the initiative to send everyone samples that match their skin tones!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm officially back down to only 1 sub! I cashed (gift-carded?) out my 200 points so now I've got $50 to spend! Yay!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh crap...I just had a thought when I was looking at those pictures of the full size Fakeups that were posted...have they been sending out different colors? I'm very fair, anything labeled "Medium" looks like I got into a self tanning accident. PLEASE Birchbox, go ahead and take the initiative to send everyone samples that match their skin tones!!
The picture of the sample I posted a few pages back was definitely "light" but I have no clue if they've been sending out any other colors besides that one.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The picture of the sample I posted a few pages back was definitely "light" but I have no clue if they've been sending out any other colors besides that one.
Blah. I actually bough Fake Up when it first came out, then I decided it wasn't worth my money or something &amp; returned it. But maybe using a sample up will change my mind.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 10, 2014)

Does anyone who has had a sub for months still not have an update showing their box? And no shipping? I have a regular sub I've gotten for 8 months minus September. So I didn't unsub/resub and the sub is not new. I don't think I've ever had to wait on box pages to update after the 10th on a regular sub like this. Frustrating. Is anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Feb 10, 2014)

Here is the box on my main.  I am pretty satisfied with my products this month.  Hair oil is my favorite product ever so I'm happy to try the Beauty Protector.  I'm glad I got the ElevenSkin Eye Cream because I already have a Benefit sample that I bought in the face care sampler pack.  Its just ok and I am looking forward to compare this brand.  I love Juicy and I am excited to try Malibu this month.


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm not normally a fan of the tea samples but if they want to send me some harney and sons i'll gladly take it.  That is the best tea ever!! 

On a side note i just resubbed.  I cant wait to see whats in my box for this month.  I got a tracking but I don't see whats in my box yet


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Feb 10, 2014)

I finally broke down and got a second subscription. I held off for a year and a half. How could I not with 100 points for the new sub and 50 for my referral. I used my cats name. I judge myself. Anyone know what this months welcome box is?


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Feb 10, 2014)

> And I think I've changed in that. At first, I wanted all makeup and as many full sizes as I could get. But now that I see myself not using those samples/full sizes months later, I'm kind of changing my mind. Heck, I end up trading more stuff from Ipsy than BB because, even if I get something I want, it is often the wrong color. Looks like that's happening this month with the blush and tini shadow. Of course, for $10 I got a Zoya polish, which is nice as I swore off doing business with them thanks to them cancelling orders without warning. So it is hard for me to break up with Ipsy, but I appreciate BB more. Funny you mentioned lifestyle stuff. I'm probably the only one who goes "Yippee!" when I see tea in my box, lol.


 I get really excited about tea. I get it all the time in my boxes, which is great since I don't drink coffee. So when I get it I'm like, yes, free tea. Plus the Kusmi Euphoria is my new favorite.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorry, I whine every now and then about my Birchbox but COME ON. LOL. It's a $10 box, and you get $5 back in credit every month, AND you get free shipping. It's a ridiculously low price. I know how it sucks when you get a craptastic sample but people need to calm down. Whenever I get crappy samples for a long period of time I e-mail them and they always try to help as much as they can to get my profile in a place that will get me the things I want.

I just think people expect way too much out of Birchbox. I LOVE the points system and will gladly pay $10 for a $5 credit and a box of samples shipped (for free) to me every month!
Amen!!!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally broke down and got a second subscription. I held off for a year and a half. How could I not with 100 points for the new sub and 50 for my referral. I used my cats name. I judge myself. Anyone know what this months welcome box is?
If I ever get a second sub I will definitely get it in my cats name now.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone who has had a sub for months still not have an update showing their box? And no shipping? I have a regular sub I've gotten for 8 months minus September. So I didn't unsub/resub and the sub is not new. I don't think I've ever had to wait on box pages to update after the 10th on a regular sub like this. Frustrating. Is anyone else in the same boat?
Yes!  But I purchased one of their "extras" this month so I am wondering if that is why?  Who knows.  I did get shipping though.  It's going out via newsgistics, which I kind of figured it would, since you can't have anything weighing more than a pound with upsmi.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone who has had a sub for months still not have an update showing their box? And no shipping? I have a regular sub I've gotten for 8 months minus September. So I didn't unsub/resub and the sub is not new. I don't think I've ever had to wait on box pages to update after the 10th on a regular sub like this. Frustrating. Is anyone else in the same boat?
I'm on California time and have gotten box update and shipping as late as 10pm, so hopefully it should come through soon.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes!  But I purchased one of their "extras" this month so I am wondering if that is why?  Who knows.  I did get shipping though.  It's going out via newsgistics, which I kind of figured it would, since you can't have anything weighing more than a pound with upsmi.
Hmm...I didn't get anything extra. I actually don't know what that is. But if they want to accidentally send me something, I'll take it, haha! I just want to see what's in that box though. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm...I didn't get anything extra. I actually don't know what that is. But if they want to accidentally send me something, I'll take it, haha! I just want to see what's in that box though. Thanks for the reply.
I referring to the Birchbox Plus stuff- the Dear Kate bralette and the gorjana + griffin earrings some of us got an email about adding on a few weeks ago.  (The months before were two months of Rifle Co. notecard sets, and before that a burgandy rope necklace).


----------



## LaurLovesMakeup (Feb 10, 2014)

Birchbox SOAKED with hair oil when opened


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaurLovesMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox SOAKED with hair oil when opened 









 
Oh nooooo :[ I hope it at least smelled lovely. It seems like that has happened to a handful of people from looking at BB's facebook page. They really need to make sure *ALL* glass items are securely packaged. I think in my box, the nail polish and perfume were in my pillow pack thing, but not the oil.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I referring to the Birchbox Plus stuff- the Dear Kate bralette and the gorjana + griffin earrings some of us got an email about adding on a few weeks ago.  (The months before were two months of Rifle Co. notecard sets, and before that a burgandy rope necklace).
Ah, I either didn't get the email or totally overlooked it. That's ok. I'm sure they'd be nice, but I'm happy to pay only the $10 with the $4-6 'rebate' for reviews.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I referring to the Birchbox Plus stuff- the Dear Kate bralette and the gorjana + griffin earrings some of us got an email about adding on a few weeks ago.  (The months before were two months of Rifle Co. notecard sets, and before that a burgandy rope necklace).
Why am I not getting these emails?


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
All I can think of is how you managed to dip your toes into the glitter pot???

I couldn't do it on my whole hand, but I did just a pink glitter accent nail and it turned out really cute. With a good top coat it shouldn't be rough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I guess I am pretty flexible? lol No, but I also used a paintbrush to help with the spots I missed. I don't think a layer of OPI glitter polish is really a good top coat, but I didn't want to get glitter in my essie top coat. I seriously really like it on my toenails. I am now wondering what kind of glitter shenanigans I can dip my toenails into from the craft store. I may never have non-sparkly toes again. Just kidding, I will probably get tired of it. But maybe not for a while.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Feb 10, 2014)

> Amen!!!!!! Â :iagree: :worship: :1f:


 I totally agree. Birchbox does not replace actually buying the products you want/need. Birchbox occasionally sends you crap you don't want or need. Even when I buy from Ulta or Sephora I don't always like the samples. That's why I have a makeup bag filled with everything I don't want. Instant stocking stuffers and gift add-ons. And it's nice for when I have company. They can dip in and try something new. I dislike my box this month. Deodorant wipes for clothes sound weird. But I like to camp, so I'm saving them. Everyone needs to chill occasionally.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why am I not getting these emails?
You'll get one eventually- they are just testing it out now.  So far I haven't heard anyone getting more than one email- this was the first and only month I got it.  It's not a freebie or anything- $20 for the add on.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You'll get one eventually- they are just testing it out now.  So far I haven't heard anyone getting more than one email- this was the first and only month I got it.  It's not a freebie or anything- $20 for the add on.
Not a bad idea, I guess, as it allows for free shipping on the item. But logistically it seems like it would create problems for them. Who knows???


----------



## LadyK (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh nooooo :[ I hope it at least smelled lovely. It seems like that has happened to a handful of people from looking at BB's facebook page. They really need to make sure *ALL* glass items are securely packaged. I think in my box, the nail polish and perfume were in my pillow pack thing, but not the oil.
I was worried about this when I saw the oil packaging but didn't want to jinx it by saying it out loud.  Fingers crossed for my oil to be intact.  I want to try it!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 11, 2014)

> I'm not normally a fan of the tea samples but if they want to send me some harney and sons i'll gladly take it.Â  That is the best tea ever!!Â  On a side note i just resubbed.Â  I cant wait to see whats in my box for this month.Â  I got a tracking but I don't see whats in my box yet


 Completely agree! It's by far my favorite tea!


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  when can i see what is coming in my box? i dont see it anywhere


Is nothing showing on your box page?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Is nothing showing on your box page?
My box page still shows January. I now have shipping/tracking, so I know it is going by Newgistics. I wonder if they withheld updating box pages for boxes going through Newgistics because they know delivery will take longer??? Just a theory though.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 11, 2014)

It's driving me crazy that my box has shipped but the box page hasn't updated! Might be my first EVER surprise Birchbox


----------



## flynt (Feb 11, 2014)

> I finally broke down and got a second subscription. I held off for a year and a half. How could I not with 100 points for the new sub and 50 for my referral. I used my cats name. I judge myself. Anyone know what this months welcome box is?


 Hehe my second account is also in my cat's name. At least I used the cat with the normal person name. And this month my cat's account has updated but I'm still waiting for my main account. Just update already!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

And I think I've changed in that. At first, I wanted all makeup and as many full sizes as I could get. But now that I see myself not using those samples/full sizes months later, I'm kind of changing my mind. Heck, I end up trading more stuff from Ipsy than BB because, even if I get something I want, it is often the wrong color. Looks like that's happening this month with the blush and tini shadow. Of course, for $10 I got a Zoya polish, which is nice as I swore off doing business with them thanks to them cancelling orders without warning. So it is hard for me to break up with Ipsy, but I appreciate BB more. Funny you mentioned lifestyle stuff. I'm probably the only one who goes "Yippee!" when I see tea in my box, lol.


I love when I get tea and chocolate and other random "lifestyle" extras in my BB! I had Ipsy for a couple of months along with BB, and ended up cancelling Ipsy. I agree with the others who said the products are a little cheaper, and it's basically all makeup. That's perfect if that is what you are looking for, but I like the variety in birchbox and the brands a little higher quality for the most part. Plus I ran out of uses for all those little makeup bags I was getting! I thought that was such a cute idea... and it is, but only for like 3 months haha.


----------



## jt0303 (Feb 11, 2014)

My boxes loaded (womp womp) in one I'm getting Hello, Ruby Wing (for the 2nd time in two months), Cynthia Rowley Liner, the BP Oil and Previse Hydromilk. In the other I'm getting Hello, Agave Oil, 100% Pure Mascara, DDF Ultralite and Coola Matte. Aside from the mascara and eyeliner I'm bummed. I'll try the DDF &amp; Previse, but I can't use Coola (I have a stock pile of tubes unopened from random boxes) and I don't care for hair oils. Plus on box 1 I just got Ruby Wing and it's not for me. Meh...at least I got eyeliner!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 11, 2014)

Just some random thoughts this morning... Has anyone seen the little DIY kits "For the Makers" on BB?? Some of them are so cute! I love DIY stuff so I'm pretty tempted to buy one, but they are a little pricey for something you have to put together yourself. The pine braided bracelet is adorable though!!! Also, I got the Chamak by Priya Kakkar Bangle in my order yesterday and love it. It's very pretty for a free bracelet! I also ordered two packs of the assorted Chuao chocolates (one for myself to have on hand at work and one for my hubby for vday). I'm obsessed with these dang chocolates! It looks like my Feb box is in NY today, so I'm hoping to get it by the end of the week. Hope everyone has a lovely day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Feb 11, 2014)

My last box updated! No well people or opi, but I did get the cr eyeliner and ahmad tea I love. And, I have the bp oil, ayres soap, and lala Malibu to try ands trade for what I want.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 11, 2014)

2nd box uploaded:

Ahmad Tea Assorted Teas (MORE TEA!)

Ayres Bar Soap (Just won this soap in a Birchbloggers giveaway! Oh, well. I'll have a spare)

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Liquid Liner (SO EXCITED FOR THIS!) 

Beauty Protector Oil (Getting it in my other box, but might make a decent trade)

Juicy Couture La La Malibu (Also getting in my other box)

I'm pretty much just REALLY excited for the liner!


----------



## jocedun (Feb 11, 2014)

OH THANK YOU Birchbox gods for finally updating my second box. 

Getting:

Harvey Prince Hello (probably going up for trade)

Skin and Co Truffle Serum (not too sure about this?! any thoughts, ladies?)

Beauty Protector Oil (excitement)

OPI Sheer Tint Polish (totes going up for trade)

Harvey and Sons tea (yum, gimme all the tea)

Such a great way to wake up! I'll probably update my trade list tonight when I get home. 

Maybe this box was sent via SLOWgistics because of the polish? Or maybe BB spited me for getting 3 boxes this month.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 11, 2014)

> OH THANK YOU Birchbox gods for finally updating my second box.Â  Getting: Harvey Prince Hello (probably going up for trade) Skin and Co Truffle Serum (not too sure about this?! any thoughts, ladies?) Beauty Protector Oil (excitement) OPI Sheer Tint PolishÂ (totes going up for trade) Harvey and Sons tea (yum, gimme all the tea) Such a great way to wake up!Â I'll probably update my trade list tonight when I get home.Â  Maybe this box was sent via SLOWgistics because of the polish? Or maybe BB spited me for getting 3 boxes this month.Â


 This is the exact box that I'm getting and I'm sort of disappointed. Oh well, I guess birchbox is telling me that I look old for being 22.


----------



## dawn767 (Feb 11, 2014)

Update on the Beauty Protector Oil. I put it on last night. I just got up this morning and straightened my hair and it's even more amazing! My hair straightened easier and it's softer, shinier, &amp; smoother looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so buying the full size!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH THANK YOU Birchbox gods for finally updating my second box. 

Getting:

Harvey Prince Hello (probably going up for trade)

*Skin and Co Truffle Serum (not too sure about this?! any thoughts, ladies?)*

Beauty Protector Oil (excitement)

OPI Sheer Tint Polish (totes going up for trade)

Harvey and Sons tea (yum, gimme all the tea)

Such a great way to wake up! I'll probably update my trade list tonight when I get home. 

Maybe this box was sent via SLOWgistics because of the polish? Or maybe BB spited me for getting 3 boxes this month. 
Decent box! I &lt;3 that Harvey Prince perfume. 

I got the Truffle Serum a few boxes back and I just don't...get it. Here I thought it was supposed to be this fancy serum, so I tried it and it didn't do a single thing for me. I think it IS supposed to be anti-aging though, so maybe I'm just not seeing any results since I'm 25 &amp; don't really have any signs of aging yet? Just not super impressive for me.


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 11, 2014)

> OH THANK YOU Birchbox gods for finally updating my second box.Â  Getting: Harvey Prince Hello (probably going up for trade) Skin and Co Truffle Serum (not too sure about this?! any thoughts, ladies?) Beauty Protector Oil (excitement) OPI Sheer Tint PolishÂ (totes going up for trade) Harvey and Sons tea (yum, gimme all the tea) Such a great way to wake up!Â I'll probably update my trade list tonight when I get home.Â  Maybe this box was sent via SLOWgistics because of the polish? Or maybe BB spited me for getting 3 boxes this month.Â


 Boo! My last two boxes finally updated and they are complete dupes. Both this box. I'm getting 3 opi polishes this month. So many good boxes this month, and I didn't get anything I really wanted.


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Boo! My last two boxes finally updated and they are complete dupes. Both this box. I'm getting 3 opi polishes this month. So many good boxes this month, and I didn't get anything I really wanted.


Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH THANK YOU Birchbox gods for finally updating my second box. 

Getting:

Harvey Prince Hello (probably going up for trade)

Skin and Co Truffle Serum (not too sure about this?! any thoughts, ladies?)

Beauty Protector Oil (excitement)

OPI Sheer Tint Polish (totes going up for trade)

Harvey and Sons tea (yum, gimme all the tea)

Such a great way to wake up! I'll probably update my trade list tonight when I get home. 

Maybe this box was sent via SLOWgistics because of the polish? Or maybe BB spited me for getting 3 boxes this month. 
My 3rd box updated to this. I find it strange a bunch of people's updated to this. Seems weird especially since that profile is set up for  a 18 yr old who loves makeup and doesn't have aging signs.  I know some people got different boxes than what was shown on their profile, kinda hoping that happens here. On the plus side the only dupe out of all 3 of my boxes is the OPI.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 11, 2014)

> OH THANK YOU Birchbox gods for finally updating my second box.Â  Getting: Harvey Prince Hello (probably going up for trade) Skin and Co Truffle Serum (not too sure about this?! any thoughts, ladies?) Beauty Protector Oil (excitement) OPI Sheer Tint PolishÂ (totes going up for trade) Harvey and Sons tea (yum, gimme all the tea) Such a great way to wake up!Â I'll probably update my trade list tonight when I get home.Â  Maybe this box was sent via SLOWgistics because of the polish? Or maybe BB spited me for getting 3 boxes this month.Â


 my second box updated and this is what I'm getting too! I really wanted to bp oil and the opi. I'm whatever about the Harvey prince, and curious about the truffle serum. and tea, I'm fine with. its nice in this cold. another exciting thing, first month with 2 boxes and no dupes!


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 11, 2014)

> OH THANK YOU Birchbox gods for finally updating my second box.Â  Getting: Harvey Prince Hello (probably going up for trade) Skin and Co Truffle Serum (not too sure about this?! any thoughts, ladies?) Beauty Protector Oil (excitement) OPI Sheer Tint PolishÂ (totes going up for trade) Harvey and Sons tea (yum, gimme all the tea) Such a great way to wake up!Â I'll probably update my trade list tonight when I get home.Â  Maybe this box was sent via SLOWgistics because of the polish? Or maybe BB spited me for getting 3 boxes this month.Â


 My second box just updated and its this one. Seems like everyone who was waiting for update still and just got it is gonna end up with this one. I'm okay with it. It's different than my first box and I'm curious to try Hello and protector. I love Harney and sons tea but its a bit annoying to get it in both boxes.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 11, 2014)

My second box finally uploaded and it's the most depressing box I've ever seen and I can't even be bothered to SS it:

Harvey Prince Hello

100% Pure Mascara

Bain de Terre Shampoo

Bain de Terre Conditioner

Juara Candlenut Cream

This is my main account and honestly, it just gets worse and worse every single month. I feel like it doesn't match my beauty profile in the slightest. My second account isn't perfect with the boxes, but I feel like it's closer to my taste and I just clicked random stuff when I took the profile quiz! Honestly I wonder if these companies even use the quizzes or if it's just some way to keep us feeling somewhat in control.

ugh. Seriously if I see any more shampoo/conditioner samples in my boxes I'm going to scream. 3 months in a row!



 

EDIT: I'm not whining about BB itself, just that I cannot get this STINKING main account to start working FOR me instead of against me. LOL


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 11, 2014)

I unsubbed in January and just resubbed last night using the USWEEKLY100 promo code. It still works. Yay. I got an e-mail saying my box will ship 2/21. It seems like forever.


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  2nd box uploaded:

Ahmad Tea Assorted Teas (MORE TEA!)

Ayres Bar Soap (Just won this soap in a Birchbloggers giveaway! Oh, well. I'll have a spare)

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Liquid Liner (SO EXCITED FOR THIS!)

Beauty Protector Oil (Getting it in my other box, but might make a decent trade)

Juicy Couture La La Malibu (Also getting in my other box)

I'm pretty much just REALLY excited for the liner!
 My box finally uploaded for my main sub and we're Box twins!!

I really don't care for the tea or soap, I may give it to my mom. But I'm SO EXCITED for the CR liner. I was wishing so hard for this! The oil and juicy I'm happy for too.


----------



## LizGeary (Feb 11, 2014)

Idk ab y'all but the south is having winter stormpocalypse round two.. This is gonna ruin my bb delivery I just know it!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I ever get a second sub I will definitely get it in my cats name now.

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally broke down and got a second subscription. I held off for a year and a half. How could I not with 100 points for the new sub and 50 for my referral. I used my cats name. I judge myself. Anyone know what this months welcome box is?

My second sub is in my dog's name.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH THANK YOU Birchbox gods for finally updating my second box. 

Getting:

Harvey Prince Hello (probably going up for trade)

Skin and Co Truffle Serum (not too sure about this?! any thoughts, ladies?)

Beauty Protector Oil (excitement)

OPI Sheer Tint Polish (totes going up for trade)

Harvey and Sons tea (yum, gimme all the tea)

This is my second box!!!!  I'm actually superdupes excited.  Love tea, SERIOUSLY wanted the BP oil, the OPI, AND the Hello, and meh on the serum.  But 4/5 is a total BB success for me!

Main account:

Ruby Wing (YAY!!! Hope it's the glitter!)

Caudalie Cleansing Water (YAY!!!)

Miracle Skin Transformer (hmmm, interesting! Will try!)

BP Oil (a dupe, but YAY!!! I have long thick hair, so this is a great dupe!)

JC Couture La La Malibu (I'll try it!  I've heard great things about it!)

This might be my best month ever for BB.  I'll use 9/10 things, and I'm super excited for 7/10!  I'm having great luck this month for subs, which means I should totally gear up for a crappy March.  Still, this has been a great way to brighten up the awful winter weather we've been having!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is the exact box that I'm getting and I'm sort of disappointed. Oh well, I guess birchbox is telling me that I look old for being 22.
Birchbox has made several blog posts in the past about starting anti-aging stuff early, because prevention is key.  I am 25 and this is my box, but I'm not disappointed as this is what most of my 30 something friends say that they wish they had done.  I'm just not committed to buying anti aging stuff yet because of the price,, so I have been collecting samples from sephora.

ETA: You are of course welcome to dislike anti aging products, I just wanted to comment on why I didn't think anything of it/dfon't think BB is telling you that you look old

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My second box finally uploaded and it's the most depressing box I've ever seen and I can't even be bothered to SS it:

Harvey Prince Hello

100% Pure Mascara

Bain de Terre Shampoo

Bain de Terre Conditioner

Juara Candlenut Cream

This is my main account and honestly, it just gets worse and worse every single month. I feel like it doesn't match my beauty profile in the slightest. My second account isn't perfect with the boxes, but I feel like it's closer to my taste and I just clicked random stuff when I took the profile quiz! Honestly I wonder if these companies even use the quizzes or if it's just some way to keep us feeling somewhat in control.

ugh. Seriously if I see any more shampoo/conditioner samples in my boxes I'm going to scream. 3 months in a row!




 

EDIT: I'm not whining about BB itself, just that I cannot get this STINKING main account to start working FOR me instead of against me. LOL
Yeah Sometimes I feel like you get on a certain box track with birchbox and it is hard to get off, just because so much is based on what they have already sent you.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Idk ab y'all but the south is having winter stormpocalypse round two.. This is gonna ruin my bb delivery I just know it!!!

Girl yes.  The snow hasn't even started yet and they have my kids on early release today.  Then more snow/ice tomorrow and ice on Thurs.  And because it's the South, that pretty much means no school for the rest of the week.  Yaaaaay bored kids stuck inside.  

And of course, no mail to entertain Mommy, lol.  Womp Womp.


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  2nd box uploaded:

Ahmad Tea Assorted Teas (MORE TEA!)

Ayres Bar Soap (Just won this soap in a Birchbloggers giveaway! Oh, well. I'll have a spare)

Cynthia Rowley Beauty Liquid Liner (SO EXCITED FOR THIS!) 

Beauty Protector Oil (Getting it in my other box, but might make a decent trade)

Juicy Couture La La Malibu (Also getting in my other box)

I'm pretty much just REALLY excited for the liner!

I got the same one as you! #12 I think? 

This will be my second box ever and I'm not too excited 





My BF loves tea... I'll give it to him - does anyone know how many tea bags come in the sample? 1?

Bar soap makes me break out in hives... maybe I'll put it next to the sink though...

I have a liquid liner that I use, but am not crazy about, from my PopSugar sub, so maybe this one will be better!

Don't care for hair oils, but I'll give it a shot

Juicy perfume... ehhhh

Maybe next time!

Also don't like how this month it just shows a picture of the box, instead of a picture of the samples.... I liked how I could see the sample sizes on my box page last time!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Girl yes.  The snow hasn't even started yet and they have my kids on early release today.  Then more snow/ice tomorrow and ice on Thurs.  And because it's the South, that pretty much means no school for the rest of the week.  Yaaaaay bored kids stuck inside.  

And of course, no mail to entertain Mommy, lol.  Womp Womp.
Ahhhhh snowwww. Its looking like Georgia might have a Snowpaclypse 2.0 this week, sad part is I don't want to miss anymore school!


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

My 3rd box updated to this. I find it strange a bunch of people's updated to this. Seems weird especially since that profile is set up for  a 18 yr old who loves makeup and doesn't have aging signs.  I know some people got different boxes than what was shown on their profile, kinda hoping that happens here. On the plus side the only dupe out of all 3 of my boxes is the OPI.

I'm desperately hoping it's true. It's been a bad couple days for beauty boxes for me. Dupes everywhere! I have 4 boxes, 1 going to my sister, and they ALL got OPI. They ALL got perfume (I just got a huge bottle of Clinique Happy for Christmas, so I'm not really looking for a new one), 2 boxes are complete dupes, and half up in the third box (tried it and HATED it with a passion). And unfortunately, the one box I would have been super happy with is the box that's going to my sister (I bought the 3mo sub and had it sent to her because I was getting way too many samples). 

Oh well. I guess I can't be too upset. The two dupes coming are the two boxes I subscribed for just for the free points when USWEEKLY was giving out 200pts. Serves me right.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhhhh snowwww. Its looking like Georgia might have a Snowpaclypse 2.0 this week, sad part is I don't want to miss anymore school!
My students in TN are thrilled that we are set to get 4-8 inches!  Me, not so much.  I would like the day off, but I am not excited that it is supposed to start mid-day, so driving 30 min in the country to get home is a worry!


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 11, 2014)

> My second box just updated and its this one. Seems like everyone who was waiting for update still and just got it is gonna end up with this one. I'm okay with it. It's different than my first box and I'm curious to try Hello and protector. I love Harney and sons tea but its a bit annoying to get it in both boxes.


 My 2nd box is also the same. Interesting! I still don't want tea, but other than that I think it's a great box.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 11, 2014)

My second box finally updated. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb38 Kinda meh like my first box. I'll try the coola, and the ddf but have no use for the oil. I am looking forward to the mascara, and hello seems to be popular so I'm interested. I'm just glad it updated. Now to wait for the arrival!


----------



## itsMac (Feb 11, 2014)

> 2nd box uploaded: Ahmad Tea Assorted Teas (MORE TEA!) Ayres Bar Soap (Just won this soap in a Birchbloggers giveaway! Oh, well. I'll have a spare) Cynthia Rowley Beauty Liquid Liner (SO EXCITED FOR THIS!)Â  Beauty Protector Oil (Getting it in my other box, but might make a decent trade) Juicy Couture La La Malibu (Also getting in my other box)] My box just uploaded as well; I'll be getting the same items! I've never tried this tea before, so that will be great and the soap sounds cool (depending on the scent!).... Sooooo excited to try the CR liner! I love the eyeko, and just ran out! And I like juicy scents, too! The oil seems interesting...now I'm just concerned about the bottle breaking! All in all another great box...now if it would just get here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 11, 2014)

> My students in TN are thrilled that we are set to get 4-8 inches! Â Me, not so much. Â I would like the day off, but I am not excited that it is supposed to start mid-day, so driving 30 min in the country to get home is a worry!Â :brrrr:


 I'm essential so I have to go out in that crap tomorrow. I need a nonessential job, lol


----------



## gemstone (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm essential so I have to go out in that crap tomorrow. I need a nonessential job, lol

AAh I am a dog walker and our policy is that if the roads are open, we have to go out.  Nurses/Doctors/other essentials are pretty much the *only* people I don't resent for making me come and take out their dog (unlike people who are at home in their PJs making cookies who just forget to cancel, ugh)

I am hoping my boxes get delivered before that storm makes it way up here late wednesday, but I don't have my hopes up lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 11, 2014)

Box 2 -Harvey Prince Hello -Skin &amp; Co truffle serum (I don't use serum. And that body wash crap they sent out last time makes me not wanna use it.) -Harney and Sons tea -Beauty Protect Oil (yay!) -OPI sheer tint (already got one in my first box!) Not bad considering I didn't bother to fill out a profile. I think that's a pretty good box across demographics!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
AAh I am a dog walker and our policy is that if the roads are open, we have to go out.  Nurses/Doctors/other essentials are pretty much the *only* people I don't resent for making me come and take out their dog (unlike people who are at home in their PJs making cookies who just forget to cancel, ugh)
Haha, this just made me remember, my dog had a grooming appointment about 2 weeks ago, and they actually called me asking if we were still coming in because EVERYONE else had cancelled. I mean, it was like 40 degrees out and a little rainy...it's just funny because in other parts of the country, that would be nothing, but in Florida it's "OMG I can't leave my house!" My mom and I were just cracking up, laughing about other people's "poor, delicate puppies" because really..the parking is directly in front of the door, my dog was probably outside for a minute and a half.

I'm sorry you still have to go for walks when it's that cold though. My dog would only be going out for just as long as it took her to pee. &amp; she would be fine with that. She was in the snow in NH last year, she was like "wtf is this? you expect me to walk out in it?"


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Girl yes.  The snow hasn't even started yet and they have my kids on early release today.  Then more snow/ice tomorrow and ice on Thurs.  And because it's the South, that pretty much means no school for the rest of the week.  Yaaaaay bored kids stuck inside.  

And of course, no mail to entertain Mommy, lol.  Womp Womp.
Ahhhhh snowwww. Its looking like Georgia might have a Snowpaclypse 2.0 this week, sad part is I don't want to miss anymore school!


Oh no!  My kids are in Pre-K and first, so I'm not too worried about a few days off derailing their education 



  But I can imagine missing a few days of grad school would be much worse!  Hopefully it doesn't get too bad near you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhhhh snowwww. Its looking like Georgia might have a Snowpaclypse 2.0 this week, sad part is I don't want to miss anymore school!
My students in TN are thrilled that we are set to get 4-8 inches!  Me, not so much.  I would like the day off, but I am not excited that it is supposed to start mid-day, so driving 30 min in the country to get home is a worry! 






I really hope it holds off getting really bad for you until you can get home!  Driving in snow is no fun!


----------



## LizGeary (Feb 11, 2014)

They closed to whole state down a day early last time!! This time I'm treking across campus with ice falling from the sky.. Come on meow! I have a test today I was hoping to skip.


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My profile also showed this kit but I received only the Pores No More. I really don't think anyone was supposed to get anything more than the PNM. But maybe someone should ask Birchbox for a clarification rather than being upset by it. I won't ask because I don't care whether I get the kit or not, but I think anyone upset by it should definitely ask BB for an explanation.

Edit: Just saw that kit retails for $42. No way they were sending the entire kit to any subbers!
What's really weird about this is that the box links, the first day or two they went up, were initially showing just a tube of Pores No More. A few days later the box links (that listed this item) were showing Pores No More as one of your samples AND the kit as a separate sample.  I haven't checked the box links since late last week so I guess at some point they dropped the Pores No More from the box link and left the sample kit? Which is not a very mice thing to do. I also thought (when I saw both the PNM and the kit posting to a box) that you would receive PNM and then foils of the rest. Bah.


----------



## ariana077 (Feb 11, 2014)

So I may have missed this in the explosion posts when the boxes updated, but is there multiple OPI colors going out?


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My students in TN are thrilled that we are set to get 4-8 inches! Â Me, not so much. Â I would like the day off, but I am not excited that it is supposed to start mid-day, so driving 30 min in the country to get home is a worry!Â 






Oh geez, I need to check the weather here in KY it sounds like... My coworkers were bragging this morning that we're gonna get up to the 40's by this weekend... But if TN is getting 4-8 inches I don't see how that's possible!? I'm SO OVER this freaking winter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Feb 11, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My students in TN are thrilled that we are set to get 4-8 inches! Â Me, not so much. Â I would like the day off, but I am not excited that it is supposed to start mid-day, so driving 30 min in the country to get home is a worry!Â
> 
> ...


 Oh you can get 6" of snow and then see 40s. welcome to spring in Alaska ;-)


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 11, 2014)

Sorry dupe post


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 11, 2014)

My last two boxes upated finally. Getting: Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil OPI Harney &amp; Sons tea Skin &amp; Co Truffle Serum Harvey Prince Hello 100% Pure Fruit Mascara Camille Beckman Body Butter Serge Normant Dry Conditioner Harney &amp; Sons tea Juicy Couture Couture LaLa Malibu I ended up with some dupes, but that's probably to be expected with my greed in getting four boxes, lol. I'll have: Serge Normant x 2 Juice Couture x 2 OPI x 2 (different colors maybe?) Beauty Protector Oil x 2 Tea x 3 Not disappointed at all. If I like the products, great...I have a backup. If not, it seems like I have some good tradeable items.


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 11, 2014)

My third box updated, now this is more like it and makes up for the two dupe boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Harvey Prince Hello - 50 ml Skin&amp;Co Roma TRUFFLE THERAPYâ„¢ SERUM Boosting Anti-Aging Serum Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil Harney &amp; Sons Wrapped Tea Sachets OPI Sheer Tints Color-Tinted Top Coat I'll have three BP oils this month lol! I could do without the tea, but super excited for the Skin&amp;Co, Harvey Prince and OPI!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I may have missed this in the explosion posts when the boxes updated, but is there multiple OPI colors going out?
I've mostly seen pink, I've seen one box so far with purple


----------



## Ayryil (Feb 11, 2014)

So the app trick didn't work for me but I managed to find a work around..it may seem tedious but if you click the link they give you for referring friends, it tells you what you sampled...so I now know I what I am getting for both my boxes since nothing had loaded on the app or tracking etc. Hopefully someone will find use out of this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 11, 2014)

> > My profile also showed this kit but I received only the Pores No More. I really don't think anyone was supposed to get anything more than the PNM. But maybe someone should ask Birchbox for a clarification rather than being upset by it. I won't ask because I don't care whether I get the kit or not, but I think anyone upset by it should definitely ask BB for an explanation. Edit: Just saw that kit retails for $42. No way they were sending the entire kit to any subbers!
> 
> 
> What's really weird about this is that the box links, the first day or two they went up, were initially showing just a tube of Pores No More. A few days later the box links (that listed this item) were showing Pores No More as one of your samples AND the kit as a separate sample.Â  I haven't checked the box links since late last week so I guess at some point they dropped the Pores No More from the box link and left the sample kit? Which is not a very mice thing to do. I also thought (when I saw both the PNM and the kit posting to a box) that you would receive PNM and then foils of the rest. Bah.


 That is definitely weird. My only other idea was since guys got the PNM in their boxes this month as well (my hubby got it), they used a separate link for the ladies to allow us to still review for point. Otherwise, if the same link occurred in the men's and women's boxes, we'd only be able to review it once. It definitely is weird though that they'd include the link to PNM and the kit when the boxes first loaded. Strange goings on around these parts...


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 11, 2014)

> So the app trick didn't work for me but I managed to find a work around..it may seem tedious but if you click the link they give you for referring friends, it tells you what you sampled...so I now know I what I am getting for both my boxes since nothing had loaded on the app or tracking etc. Hopefully someone will find use out of this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow! Awesome discovery! Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh you can get 6" of snow and then see 40s. welcome to spring in Alaska ;-)
No thank you--I think I will stay in the south.  Maybe summer?  I hear it is beautiful.  They just updated the warning here for 4-6 inches tomorrow and up to two on Thursday--that is a lot for us.  Most places do not have plows, or only one or two, so it can get dangerous quickly--and people are not used to driving in the snow.  I am happy to have lived in places with more snow, so I opt for longer and rural routes home to avoid all of the stuck cars and accidents.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 11, 2014)

I just cheated and looked at what box I'm getting.  I couldn't wait! 

Box 39 for me: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb39

I'm pretty pleased with it!


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 11, 2014)

> 2nd box uploaded: Ahmad Tea Assorted Teas (MORE TEA!) Ayres Bar Soap (Just won this soap in a Birchbloggers giveaway! Oh, well. I'll have a spare) Cynthia Rowley Beauty Liquid Liner (SO EXCITED FOR THIS!)Â  Beauty Protector Oil (Getting it in my other box, but might make a decent trade) Juicy Couture La La Malibu (Also getting in my other box) I'm pretty much just REALLY excited for the liner!


 My box just uploaded and it's the same one. I am so excited to try the eyeliner!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 11, 2014)

Unrelated...but does anyone have tips for getting ALL of the nail polish out of a bottle? Not that I ever finish a color, lol but my Essie base coat is only half empty, yet I'm having so much trouble getting product on the brush.


----------



## Alexia561 (Feb 11, 2014)

I received box #3, but was missing one of the samples. Still waiting to hear from customer service, but not a bad box overall!





32 Oral Care Effervescent Breath Crystals in spearmint and lemon mint.
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil hair oil.
dr. brandt Pores No More pore refiner.
OPI Sheer Tints in I'm Never Amberrassed
*missing the perfume sample


----------



## AmryAnn (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting:
Bain de Terre Passion Flower Color Preserving Shampoo
Bain de Terre Passion Flower Color Preserving Conditioner
Miracle Skin Transformer Face Spotlight SPF 20
StriVectin Retinol Eye Treatment
Oral Care Effervescent Breath Crystals

Probably my worst box yet :/ Wrinkle cream, breath mints, and color preserving shampoo...are you trying to tell me something, Birchbox?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This is mine too.  And you expressed my thoughts exactly... so sad.  There were some great options available this month too.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmryAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is mine too.  And you expressed my thoughts exactly... so sad.  There were some great options available this month too.
I hope you LOVE the Miracle Skin Transformer!  I have the original one and it's probably my favorite primer.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 11, 2014)

Soo two of my boxes (one regular shipment, the other newgistics) will be here tomorrow. The first box (my old, regular account), has tracking that isn't associated with any shipment at this point. I think I'm dumping this original account because I hate the box the most this month, and I'll choose between one of the new accounts to keep. This really sealed that deal...


----------



## shutterblog (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

2nd box uploaded:
Ahmad Tea Assorted Teas (MORE TEA!)
Ayres Bar Soap (Just won this soap in a Birchbloggers giveaway! Oh, well. I'll have a spare)
Cynthia Rowley Beauty Liquid Liner (SO EXCITED FOR THIS!) 
Beauty Protector Oil (Getting it in my other box, but might make a decent trade)
Juicy Couture La La Malibu (Also getting in my other box)

I'm pretty much just REALLY excited for the liner!
My box just uploaded and it's the same one. I am so excited to try the eyeliner! 

My second box just updated to this, too.  Clearly I cannot fill out their survey to receive anything I want - it's my first month and both boxes are so far from "me" I'm not even sure they used my information.

I never want perfume samples, ever (unless I select them myself).  I checked the "less than 6 times / don't want it" box on both and got it on both.  One I can see.  But Juicy on both?!?  That is my luck.

I don't drink tea.  I hate black mascara and black eyeliner - but between this and [editing out box name because it just dawned on me that it could be a spoiler], I'm getting two more eyeliners this month (after just trading two away last month).  I don't like using oil on my hair ever - and I don't heat-style or spend time in the sun (from their description page).

The soap is the only thing I will use in this box.

My other box has:

Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
Whish Three Whishes Body Butter
SARAHPOTEMPA The HALF-UP
Miracle Skin Transformer Face Spotlight SPF 20
32 Oral Care Effervescent Breath Crystals

The only thing I'll use from it is the Whish Body Butter.

So out of 10 products in 2 boxes, I'll use 2 total.  I look at photos of other boxes (with things I would use like OPI, Benefit, Dr. Brandt, Serge Normant, etc.) and I wonder if I should just sign up for the men's box instead...  At least my husband's reaction to the "Half-Up" was entertaining enough to make both of them worthwhile - his face was priceless!


----------



## AmryAnn (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope you LOVE the Miracle Skin Transformer!  I have the original one and it's probably my favorite primer. 
Good to know you love it!  Maybe I'll end up loving everything after all.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm not into my box this month but I really do appreciate that they give you the opportunity to have a profile of things you do and do not want. Glossybox doesn't do that - you just get what you get. And they've really been pretty good about following what I asked for - I have short hair and don't want snacks, and they've never sent me any, or any ponytail holders. After seeing the cute nail polishes I'm going to add nail polish to my profile and see if that makes a difference! It seems to me like nail polish is a good way to get bang for your buck because at least they can't give you a perlie for that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Keep the box pics coming! I love to see everyone else's.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmryAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good to know you love it!  Maybe I'll end up loving everything after all.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I also highly recommend the Miracle Skin Transformer Body version, too.  I have pale, splotchy red arms and this stuff makes them look clear and healthy, without being too bronzy, shimmery or scented.  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/miracle-skin-transformer-body-spf-20

Birchbox also carries an intro set that is a really good deal if you want to also try the concealer.  Full sizes. http://www.birchbox.com/shop/miracle-skin-transformer-exclusive-introductory-collection


----------



## shutterblog (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not into my box this month but I really do appreciate that they give you the opportunity to have a profile of things you do and do not want. Glossybox doesn't do that - you just get what you get. And they've really been pretty good about following what I asked for - I have short hair and don't want snacks, and they've never sent me any, or any ponytail holders.

See?  Now I know I'm cursed.  I submitted the same and my first two boxes ever I got a ponytail holder in one and tea in the other.


----------



## disconik (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my second sub has the Benefit Fake up, Benefit Big easy, OPI tint, Agave healing oil AND THIS - Dr. Brandt Exclusive Camera Ready Kit. 

Does all this come in the kit and count as one item????? I thought I would be upset if I got the Benefit Big easy bc I know it's one of those lifting cards, but if this is also included in my box, I will be very happy if it has all of this!!! WoW!!! Does anyone know???







You'll only receive the Pores No More.  They had originally posted up the Pores No More product page on its own when they first started populating the box pages,  The addition of a new product plus the likelihood of review conflicts (since they sent PNM out in the some of the men's boxes, too) probably led them to do this.  I don't think it's terribly misleading especially since the sneak peek video showed only the PNM.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And I think I've changed in that. At first, I wanted all makeup and as many full sizes as I could get. But now that I see myself not using those samples/full sizes months later, I'm kind of changing my mind. Heck, I end up trading more stuff from Ipsy than BB because, even if I get something I want, it is often the wrong color. Looks like that's happening this month with the blush and tini shadow. Of course, for $10 I got a Zoya polish, which is nice as I swore off doing business with them thanks to them cancelling orders without warning. So it is hard for me to break up with Ipsy, but I appreciate BB more. Funny you mentioned lifestyle stuff. I'm probably the only one who goes "Yippee!" when I see tea in my box, lol.

I was excited about the tea this month!  I'm getting the harney and sons.  I don't get excited about Ahmad tea just because I don't particularly care for it.  The H&amp;S tea is better quality (IMO) and I prefer their sachets to the paper tea bags.


----------



## cari12 (Feb 11, 2014)

> > Oh you can get 6" of snow and then see 40s. welcome to spring in Alaska ;-)
> 
> 
> No thank you--I think I will stay in the south. Â Maybe summer? Â I hear it is beautiful. Â They just updated the warning here for 4-6 inches tomorrow and up to two on Thursday--that is a lot for us. Â Most places do not have plows, or only one or two, so it can get dangerous quickly--and people are not used to driving in the snow. Â I am happy to have lived in places with more snow, so I opt for longer and rural routes home to avoid all of the stuck cars and accidents.


 Not sure if all that was directed at me but I was most definitely not commenting on how the south can't handle snow. Fully aware of it ;-) I made that comment in response to someone not being sure there could be several inches of snow then 40 degree weather.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not sure if all that was directed at me but I was most definitely not commenting on how the south can't handle snow. Fully aware of it ;-) I made that comment in response to someone not being sure there could be several inches of snow then 40 degree weather.
No--sorry that must have come across wrong.  I just meant that you can keep the snow and cold.  We can't handle it--we have had lots of up and down weather around here--one week it was in the 50's and 60's and the next it was below freezing and snowing.  I am so over it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH THANK YOU Birchbox gods for finally updating my second box. 

Getting:

Harvey Prince Hello (probably going up for trade)

Skin and Co Truffle Serum (not too sure about this?! any thoughts, ladies?)

Beauty Protector Oil (excitement)

OPI Sheer Tint Polish (totes going up for trade)

Harvey and Sons tea (yum, gimme all the tea)

Such a great way to wake up! I'll probably update my trade list tonight when I get home. 

Maybe this box was sent via SLOWgistics because of the polish? Or maybe BB spited me for getting 3 boxes this month. 
Ugh both my subscriptions are getting this box, but I guess that's what happens.

Overall, it's kind of a nice box, but I was hoping to try other things. I guess I can see if anyone'd be willing to do a full box swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

tbh i'm not super upset. If I have to get a duplicate box, this is a nice duplicate to get :3


----------



## xchristina (Feb 11, 2014)

Does anyone else's say Smashbox Cosmetics Full Exposure Palette? They're not giving away the entire palette are they? Just one or two shades?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone else's say Smashbox Cosmetics Full Exposure Palette? They're not giving away the entire palette are they? Just one or two shades?
its a cardboard "palette". like a peelie with the shades on it. i think there's 10 shades. i got one. i really would never expect BB to ship out a $50 palette but a lot of my friends were actually confused/surprised when I told them what it was.


----------



## disconik (Feb 11, 2014)

Okay - So I received the is shipping notification on my 2nd account first.  I received the shipping notification Sunday afternoon at 3:30 and I'm getting Box 58.  It is shipping via UPS-MI and is .46.  This box updated on Saturday or Sunday, too. (Putting pictures in spoilers to reduce post size.)



Spoiler











My original account account received a shipping notice yesterday (Monday) at 2 in the afternoon. and the page didn't update until this morning.  I'm receiving box 8 and this one is shipping via newgistics so I have no idea what the date is.



Spoiler











I find it interesting that so many of us whose accounts didn't update until late last night/early this morning ended up with the same box given the number of box variations there were this month.  I'm not complaining about my boxes AT ALL.  I only have two dupes and they're both awesome things to have dupes of - Harvey Prince Hello and Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil.

I wonder about the shipping variation.  Both of my boxes contain polish, so that's a non-factor. It seems as though they have two locations from which they send out boxes.  The NJ one and the NY one and one of the shipping methods isn't viable from one of them?


----------



## LizGeary (Feb 11, 2014)

They closed to whole state down a day early last time!! This time I'm treking across campus with ice falling from the sky.. Come on meow! I have a test today I was hoping to skip.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Spoiler











I *find it interesting that so many of us whose accounts didn't update until late last night/early this morning ended up with the same box given the number of box variations there were this month. * I'm not complaining about my boxes AT ALL.  I only have two dupes and they're both awesome things to have dupes of - Harvey Prince Hello and Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil.


I agree!!! that is SO weird. so many of us getting the same box. i want it to be a glitch but it probably isn't but this isn't a horrible box!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No--sorry that must have come across wrong.  I just meant that you can keep the snow and cold.  We can't handle it--we have had lots of up and down weather around here--one week it was in the 50's and 60's and the next it was below freezing and snowing.  I am so over it.
In Northern Florida, in the span of 3 days we had 35 degree weather, then 80. Everyone gets sick because Florida is so bipolar.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*I find it interesting that so many of us whose accounts didn't update until late last night/early this morning ended up with the same box given the number of box variations there were this month. * I'm not complaining about my boxes AT ALL.  I only have two dupes and they're both awesome things to have dupes of - Harvey Prince Hello and Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil.

I wonder about the shipping variation.  Both of my boxes contain polish, so that's a non-factor. It seems as though they have two locations from which they send out boxes.  The NJ one and the NY one and one of the shipping methods isn't viable from one of them?

I'm wondering if they don't pay much attention to preferences on the first box, and it's based on when you sign up. At least that's my thought process after seeing that there are several of us with the same box. How many of us signed up during the 200 point glitch?


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 11, 2014)

> My second box just updated to this, too. Â Clearly I cannot fill out theirÂ surveyÂ to receive anything I want - it's my first month and both boxes are so far from "me" I'm not even sure they used my information. I never want perfume samples, ever (unless I select them myself). Â I checked the "less than 6 times / don't want it" box on both and got it on both. Â One I can see. Â But Juicy on both?!?Â  That is my luck. I don't drink tea. Â I hate black mascara and black eyeliner - but between this and [editing out box name because it just dawned on me thatÂ it could be a spoiler], I'm getting two more eyelinersÂ this month (after just trading two away last month). Â I don't like using oil on my hair ever - and I don't heat-style or spend time in the sun (from their description page). The soap is the only thing I will use in this box. My other box has: Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture Whish Three Whishes Body Butter SARAHPOTEMPA The HALF-UP Miracle Skin Transformer Face Spotlight SPF 20 32 Oral Care Effervescent Breath Crystals The only thing I'll use from it is the Whish Body Butter. So out of 10 products in 2 boxes, I'll use 2 total. Â I look at photos of other boxes (with things I would use like OPI, Benefit, Dr. Brandt,Â Serge Normant, etc.) and I wonder if I should just sign up for the men's box instead... Â At least my husband's reaction to the "Half-Up" was entertaining enough to make both of them worthwhile - his face was priceless! Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 I was lucky because my first box had skin care so I was okay with whatever my second box had. I am also interested in the oil after seeing some reviews and since I only drink tea, I was curious to try this brand. I did really want to try the hair clip but didn't get it. I wonder if it works for fine hair.


----------



## disconik (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkcrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm wondering if they don't pay much attention to preferences on the first box, and it's based on when you sign up. At least that's my thought process after seeing that there are several of us with the same box. How many of us signed up during the 200 point glitch
Here's the thing, that bag with so many repeats is on my original account, not the one I signed up using the USweekly code.


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello everyone 





posting here for the first time, though I've been lurking for a while.  I really like seeing pics of everyone's boxes and sneak peeks and comments.  I've been getting bb since November, and so far I think it's been ok (not amazing but overall ok)

I'm getting box 39 this month https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb39  which I know has been said by some other posters in this thread.  I was hoping to get some other stuff though, like the OPI in amber (but I've only seen the pink and I am one of the few girls I know who do not like pink) or the fruit mascara but I have hope for the future since it seems like bb often recycles or sends out products in waves over a few months.  I wish there were at least multiples (like at least 2) of the agave hair thing since my hair is long and it will probably only last me one use 





I'm supposed to get my box on Thursday.  At least it'll be here in time for Valentines!


----------



## em20 (Feb 11, 2014)

So I got box 40:

Harvey Prince Hello - 50 ml Buy Coastal ScentsÂ® Revealed Palette Set Buy Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Shampoo 8 fl. oz. Buy Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Conditioner 8 fl. oz. Buy 32 Oral Care Effervescent Breath Crystals with IsoVoxy â€“ 15 ... Buy
I was most excited about the Revealed palette and the texture is nice, but really the colors are all pretty muddy. And the Hello perfume to me smells like the sickly musky deodorant they use in scented feminine hygiene products. So this box was a total write off for me.

I'm surprised to find that I've been using the stuff from my first box I got in December all the time now though - that was a great box for me. So there's hope, but not this month!


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay - So I received the is shipping notification on my 2nd account first.  I received the shipping notification Sunday afternoon at 3:30 and I'm getting Box 58.  It is shipping via UPS-MI and is .46.  This box updated on Saturday or Sunday, too. (Putting pictures in spoilers to reduce post size.)



Spoiler











My original account account received a shipping notice yesterday (Monday) at 2 in the afternoon. and the page didn't update until this morning.  I'm receiving box 8 and this one is shipping via newgistics so I have no idea what the date is.



Spoiler











I find it interesting that so many of us whose accounts didn't update until late last night/early this morning ended up with the same box given the number of box variations there were this month.  I'm not complaining about my boxes AT ALL.  I only have two dupes and they're both awesome things to have dupes of - Harvey Prince Hello and Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil.

I wonder about the shipping variation.  Both of my boxes contain polish, so that's a non-factor. It seems as though they have two locations from which they send out boxes.  The NJ one and the NY one and one of the shipping methods isn't viable from one of them?

My second box didn't update till last night/today but I didn't get that box.  I got box 9.


----------



## joeythelamb (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm getting box 27 this month and it's the first box where I'm not excited about anything at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm getting: the Coastal Scents Revealed Palette, Paula's Choice Antioxidant Serum, Beauty Protector Oil, Whish Three Wishes Body Butter, and Deodorant Swipes for Clothes (6 pack) in the box if anyone is looking for those! Just my luck that I would be getting deodorant wipes. It might sound nasty but I've never used deodorant once in my whole life...I just don't sweat a lot and I don't have strong BO. Combine that with my mom scaring me as a kid saying that deodorant might cause breast cancer lol. Anyway, I really wanted the OPI or maybe even benefit products so let me know if anyone is interested in swapping.


----------



## latinafeminista (Feb 11, 2014)

I have two subscriptions and for the 2nd time_ in a row _I am getting dupe boxes, sigh.  I'm getting two of box 51, https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb51

It's a really nice box for me, but I def don't need two of them.  I think I may go down to one sub officially for next month. 

Off to the trade threads I go!


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 11, 2014)

Got my box today. Does anyone have any clue what size the Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal perfume is? I can't find a size on it anywhere and I like to put the value of each product in the review.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I find it interesting that so many of us whose accounts didn't update until late last night/early this morning ended up with the same box given the number of box variations there were this month.  I'm not complaining about my boxes AT ALL.  I only have two dupes and they're both awesome things to have dupes of - Harvey Prince Hello and Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil.

I wonder about the shipping variation.  Both of my boxes contain polish, so that's a non-factor. It seems as though they have two locations from which they send out boxes.  The NJ one and the NY one and one of the shipping methods isn't viable from one of them?
Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I agree!!! that is SO weird. so many of us getting the same box. i want it to be a glitch but it probably isn't but this isn't a horrible box!

I think everyone getting the Hello/SkinCo/OPI/BP oil/tea box is a new subscription/2nd acct.? Or at least most of us?  I wonder if new subbies only get like 2 or 3 variations.  Also interesting that @usofjessamerica said you didn't fill out the profile on yours, cause I did and we are getting the same box.  So I'm thinking the new subs defaulted to this and maybe a few other variations only.  Either that, or we're all in the naughty club for the 200 point glitch and they didn't want us having any fun


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 11, 2014)

> Got my box today. Does anyone have any clue what size theÂ Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal perfume is? I can't find a size on it anywhere and I like to put the value of each product in the review.Â


 I think it's 2.5ml. Is it a sprayer or a vial with a pull-off cap? The ones that spray are generally 2.5ml and vials are 2ml or smaller.


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think it's 2.5ml. Is it a sprayer or a vial with a pull-off cap? The ones that spray are generally 2.5ml and vials are 2ml or smaller.
It's a spray vial. Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I think everyone getting the Hello/SkinCo/OPI/BP oil/tea box is a new subscription/2nd acct.? Or at least most of us?Â  I wonder if new subbies only get like 2 or 3 variations.Â  Also interesting that @usofjessamerica said you didn't fill out the profile on yours, cause I did and we are getting the same box.Â  So I'm thinking the new subs defaulted to this and maybe a few other variations only.Â  Either that, or we're all in the naughty club for the 200 point glitch and they didn't want us having any fun



Â 


Mine was in the 200 point glitch club and brand new... but I got the CR eye liner which I think is a nice punishment, if you ask me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also loved the tea the first time I got it, so I'm happy to have 3 more!


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My second box finally updated.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb38

Kinda meh like my first box. I'll try the coola, and the ddf but have no use for the oil. I am looking forward to the mascara, and hello seems to be popular so I'm interested.

I'm just glad it updated. Now to wait for the arrival!
I'm getting the same box.  I don't wear sunscreen in the winter though.  It was 2 degrees today  Trust me I"m not outside long enough for any damage.  I am excited to try out the ddf though.  I use the brightening cleanser now so it will be nice to try this by them too.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My last two boxes upated finally. Getting:
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil
OPI
Harney &amp; Sons tea
Skin &amp; Co Truffle Serum
Harvey Prince Hello

100% Pure Fruit Mascara
Camille Beckman Body Butter
Serge Normant Dry Conditioner
Harney &amp; Sons tea
Juicy Couture Couture LaLa Malibu

I ended up with some dupes, but that's probably to be expected with my greed in getting four boxes, lol. I'll have:

Serge Normant x 2
Juice Couture x 2
OPI x 2 (different colors maybe?)
Beauty Protector Oil x 2
Tea x 3

Not disappointed at all. If I like the products, great...I have a backup. If not, it seems like I have some good tradeable items.
So glad to hear someone else got 4 boxes this month! I have been keeping 3 subs--2 monthly and 1 yearly--for quite a while now. I added a 4th because of the 200 points. I got the first box you listed as my new sub. I got a punishment box on one of my other accounts. Boo! But, I loved 3 of the boxes. The only dupes were 3 of the Beauty Protector Oil. Well, dupes out of the 4 boxes when comparing them to each other. I did get some things I already had, but mostly they were things I either liked or loved (like I now have 4-5 tubes of the Skin &amp; Co serum because they finally sent me one and I sought them out in trade). The only 2 things I can think of that I wanted but didn't get are the W3LL stick (that only went out in a few boxes anyway) and maybe the Pores No More. Makes me glad I got that extra box, as it was the last to update, but it had my OPI in it! Yah!

I personally don't feel so bad about the 4 boxes for this month, because if you figure I spent around $40 for all 4 boxes, I got $20 with the 200 points, then with all the reviews, I get about $20 more in points. Results? In my mind, I got all 4 boxes for free this month! Yah! Makes it a lot easier to overlook that shampoo and conditioner, lol. But, I'm going to cut my new sub for next month and drop back down to 3. The 4 was a special thing because of the promo. 3 would be too much if I didn't have the yearly even. But then, I'm planning on cancelling Ipsy soon. Maybe just 1-2 more months with them to cash in on my rewards points and I'm gone. BB is the one for me. &lt;3


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting the same box.  I don't wear sunscreen in the winter though.  It was 2 degrees today  Trust me I"m not outside long enough for any damage.  I am excited to try out the ddf though.  I use the brightening cleanser now so it will be nice to try this by them too. 

UV rays are still out and about in the winter! 

I use spf at least on my face all year long. I am in socal, but it's a good anti-aging preventative measure anywhere. I don't even go outside much, just car to/from work and walking a block to lunch. 

Well maybe the ddf will be more exciting than I thought!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've mostly seen pink, I've seen one box so far with purple
Ooh! I'd love either of those. I think I'd prefer to try the pink, though, because if I like it, I could buy the full size purple with points. Either way, I'm stoked!


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 11, 2014)

Wah! My box finally updated and I am bummed not to be getting the glittery ruby wing polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am getting box 45. Meh. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb45

I guess it's OK, but I was hoping for some products fromt he sneak peek video.

Oh well, I am taking a break from BB anyhow. After two years, I think I am just burnt out on this sub.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was excited about the tea this month!  I'm getting the harney and sons.  I don't get excited about Ahmad tea just because I don't particularly care for it.  The H&amp;S tea is better quality (IMO) and I prefer their sachets to the paper tea bags.
Ooh! Super excited now because in my last box, along with the OPI, I'm getting that tea sample. Never heard of them or tried them before. But the comments on here are encouraging. Seems like even people who normally don't like tea are happier about this brand. So yah!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
UV rays are still out and about in the winter! 

I use spf at least on my face all year long. I am in socal, but it's a good anti-aging preventative measure anywhere. I don't even go outside much, just car to/from work and walking a block to lunch. 

Well maybe the ddf will be more exciting than I thought!



 I was shocked to find out how concentrated the UV rays can get through car glass when you are driving.  My dermatologist says she can usually tell if someone drives or rides in cars more based on where their dark spots are.  Apparently drivers get more dark spots on their left side.  Who knew?


----------



## gncoco (Feb 11, 2014)

I feel foolish asking this question



, but I'm new to Birchbox and was wondering how you find out what you are getting in your box if you don't have the iphone app?


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh! I'd love either of those. I think I'd prefer to try the pink, though, because if I like it, I could buy the full size purple with points. Either way, I'm stoked!
I kind of want the amber. Idk, I think I might have seen  my box &amp; I'm getting the pink. It will be interesting to try.

I did just paint my nails with pink glitter to be festive this week, we're not supposed to wear glitter to work but A) I'm not sure anyone really notices &amp; B) I'll just blame it on the holiday, lol. I remember people did stuff like that for the 4th of July (nails are also supposed to be all the same color, boo). but I'm normally not really a pink kind of girl.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 I was shocked to find out how concentrated the UV rays can get through car glass when you are driving.  My dermatologist says she can usually tell if someone drives or rides in cars more based on where their dark spots are.  Apparently drivers get more dark spots on their left side.  Who knew?
It makes sense. On any super long car trip I've taken while being the driver, my left arm is always slightly darker than my right. It's less noticeable from basic driving about. (I'm pale with fair skin due to my mom's swedish half, but my dad's vietnamese half makes my skin more likely to tan than burn.)

I would love to wear sunscreen all the time, but I've never found one that feels ok. They're all so greasy and smelly. How is it face products manage to do it but no one makes one for the body that isn't disgusting?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It makes sense. On any super long car trip I've taken while being the driver, my left arm is always slightly darker than my right. It's less noticeable from basic driving about. (I'm pale with fair skin due to my mom's swedish half, but my dad's vietnamese half makes my skin more likely to tan than burn.)

I would love to wear sunscreen all the time, but I've never found one that feels ok. They're all so greasy and smelly. How is it face products manage to do it but no one makes one for the body that isn't disgusting?
I found a great one. Then it was discontinued. Figures!


----------



## chaostheory (Feb 11, 2014)

So I emailed Birchbox customer service and asked if there was a glitch in my box on the website, because it looked like I was receiving Ruby Wing twice in a row. You rockstars told me that's common so I figured it was a lost cause. I just receive a response from customer service that said:

"Unfortunately, there was some trouble with our allocation this month, and it looks like you may be receiving a duplicate product. So sorry about that! For the trouble with the sample, I have added 100 points to your account, and that is equivalent to a $10.00 credit in our Birchbox store. I hope this helps!"

I didn't expect such a generous solution!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I emailed Birchbox customer service and asked if there was a glitch in my box on the website, because it looked like I was receiving Ruby Wing twice in a row. You rockstars told me that's common so I figured it was a lost cause. I just receive a response from customer service that said:

"Unfortunately, there was some trouble with our allocation this month, and it looks like you may be receiving a duplicate product. So sorry about that! For the trouble with the sample, I have added 100 points to your account, and that is equivalent to a $10.00 credit in our Birchbox store. I hope this helps!"

I didn't expect such a generous solution! 
I had to mail them about my Ruby Wing. Not because it was a dupe, but because the lid was half on and half off. Not much leaked, but some did. Plus, it seems a bit thicker for being exposed to the air. Hope they give me the points too. I really only wanted the glitter version, anyway, but got the pink kitten heels.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gncoco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel foolish asking this question



, but I'm new to Birchbox and was wondering how you find out what you are getting in your box if you don't have the iphone app?

If you log onto your account and click on box and women's box, you should be able to see what it is in your box. If it hasn't updated yet, it should in the next couple of days.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 11, 2014)

I just got my box! I got the pink Ruby Wing polish (I much would have rather had the glitter, but I don't have any hot pink polish so I guess it's okay), the hair oil (which leaked all over everything), the Smashbox palette card, the Smashbox mascara, and the Coola (which I love Coola, so I was cool with this). I don't even think I'm going to email them about the leaking oil, since not much is missing and I didn't really want it anyway. I'm pretty happy with my box


----------



## tivoli92 (Feb 11, 2014)

just wondering if anyone has gotten the OPI in a color other than the pink/magenta? i'm getting it in both my boxes and am hoping for some variety!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I emailed Birchbox customer service and asked if there was a glitch in my box on the website, because it looked like I was receiving Ruby Wing twice in a row. You rockstars told me that's common so I figured it was a lost cause. I just receive a response from customer service that said:

"Unfortunately, there was some trouble with our allocation this month, and it looks like you may be receiving a duplicate product. So sorry about that! For the trouble with the sample, I have added 100 points to your account, and that is equivalent to a $10.00 credit in our Birchbox store. I hope this helps!"

I didn't expect such a generous solution! 


I e-mailed them, as well, and I'm waiting to hear back. I'd take the 100 points but would be fine if they just sent a new sample (of my choosing/W3ll people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


----------



## Alexia561 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I emailed Birchbox customer service and asked if there was a glitch in my box on the website, because it looked like I was receiving Ruby Wing twice in a row. You rockstars told me that's common so I figured it was a lost cause. I just receive a response from customer service that said:

  
  "Unfortunately, there was some trouble with our allocation this month, and it looks like you may be receiving a duplicate product. So sorry about that! For the trouble with the sample, I have added 100 points to your account, and that is equivalent to a $10.00 credit in our Birchbox store. I hope this helps!"

  
  
  I didn't expect such a generous solution! 



I e-mailed them, as well, and I'm waiting to hear back. I'd take the 100 points but would be fine if they just sent a new sample (of my choosing/W3ll people




). I was missing my perfume sample and just received a response that they're sending me a replacement. Happy, as I love trying new scents!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Are we supposed to get ten points every month when they charge us for the box? I'm looking at my points, and I have the points from my January box and January reviews, and the three things I reviewed from this box so far, but I don't see 10 points for the February box.


----------



## disconik (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are we supposed to get ten points every month when they charge us for the box? I'm looking at my points, and I have the points from my January box and January reviews, and the three things I reviewed from this box so far, but I don't see 10 points for the February box. 





You only get 10 points for the first box.  You don't get them for monthly renewals.  If you do a yearly subscription you get 110 points in one lump sum, though.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting box 27 this month and it's the first box where I'm not excited about anything at all



I'm getting: the Coastal Scents Revealed Palette, Paula's Choice Antioxidant Serum, Beauty Protector Oil, Whish Three Wishes Body Butter, and Deodorant Swipes for Clothes (6 pack) in the box if anyone is looking for those! Just my luck that I would be getting deodorant wipes. It might sound nasty but I've never used deodorant once in my whole life...I just don't sweat a lot and I don't have strong BO. Combine that with my mom scaring me as a kid saying that deodorant might cause breast cancer lol. Anyway, I really wanted the OPI or maybe even benefit products so let me know if anyone is interested in swapping.
That seems like a really nice box!

The Deodorant Swipes are not meant for your body, they are to be used on your clothing to get rid of food/smoke odors.  Birchbox sampled this product in the Men's box last month and my husband got one.  You won't get the full pack in your box, just one wipe. 

And I hear you on deodorant - my husband doesn't sweat and can get away without anything on his armpits most of the time (not me!).  But I think you're referring to antiperspirant, which contains aluminum and has been linked to health problems.  Deodorants are meant to mask odor, but they don't prevent you from sweating because they don't contain aluminum.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I think everyone getting the Hello/SkinCo/OPI/BP oil/tea box is a new subscription/2nd acct.? Or at least most of us?  I wonder if new subbies only get like 2 or 3 variations.  Also interesting that @usofjessamerica said you didn't fill out the profile on yours, cause I did and we are getting the same box.  So I'm thinking the new subs defaulted to this and maybe a few other variations only.  Either that, or we're all in the naughty club for the 200 point glitch and they didn't want us having any fun



 

I'm getting it too on an account that I activated for the 200pts. I'm thinking you guys are right that they're not paying attention to profiles for this first box since why else would they send a 23 year old wrinkle serum? Definitely not unhappy about teh box though, since I'm excited about the harney and sons tea, the opi polish, and the beauty protector oil.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 11, 2014)

My understanding is that it takes a couple months for profile changes to be reflected in your box.. maybe the same holds for new profiles too?


----------



## Babs (Feb 11, 2014)

Same content as above. Sounds like a USWeekly welcome box. I'm excited for the serum.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 11, 2014)

> That seems like a really nice box! The Deodorant Swipes are not meant for your body, they are to be used on your clothing to get rid of food/smoke odors.Â  Birchbox sampled this product in the Men's box last month and my husband got one.Â  You won't get the full pack in your box, just one wipe.Â  And I hear you on deodorant - my husband doesn't sweat and can get away without anything on his armpits most of the time (not me!).Â  But I think you're referring to antiperspirant, which contains aluminum and has been linked to health problems.Â  Deodorants are meant to mask odor, but they don't prevent you from sweating because they don't contain aluminum. Â Â


 Not to mention that it is reusable! I got this product last month and really liked it. The scent was much more pleasant than febreeze. (I have a lot of friends who smoke cigarettes, and I can't exactly get my winter coat dry cleaned all the time)


----------



## ILikeGiants (Feb 11, 2014)

I got my box today, and the hair oil had shattered and leaked all over everything. Nothing was in a pillow pack, and there was no padding at all. I'm surprised the nail polish didn't break too! I might be able to salvage the polish, Coola, and mascara, but there are a lot of glass shards everywhere! I emailed them and included a picture, so we'll see what they do.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My understanding is that it takes a couple months for profile changes to be reflected in your box.. maybe the same holds for new profiles too?

I assumed the same, although not sure how much it can really do. I never give too much credit to changing it around, the formula they use has to account for products you've received in the past and what products are available to you from that set, then account for that to choose the box based off the variations there will be, then from that then integrate your profile some how?

What I always wonder is how the variations are picked, are they completely generated or is there a significant hand in someone who tries to create sets and that's their job, obviously with at least generated help.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I assumed the same, although not sure how much it can really do. I never give too much credit to changing it around, the formula they use has to account for products you've received in the past and what products are available to you from that set, then account for that to choose the box based off the variations there will be, then from that then integrate your profile some how?

What I always wonder is how the variations are picked, are they completely generated or is there a significant hand in someone who tries to create sets and that's their job, obviously with at least generated help.
Here's the explanation behind Birchbox's algorithm: http://unboxed.birchbox.com/2012/12/29/the-birchbox-problem/

There are a lot of factors involved!


----------



## sbg812 (Feb 11, 2014)

My box came a day early!!! Quite a surprise since I live in the South and I figured weather might hold it up (turns out it's pretty clear, but mail has a tendency to move slowly even in anticipation of less-than-perfect conditions!) 





SUPER pumped about this box.  I'm actually really excited about the Fekkai shampoo/conditioner.  Kind of wanted it last month when it was featured.  (Although for profile matching, I will say I'm surprised I got THIS shampoo/conditioner.  My profile says color-treated, so wouldn't I have been more likely to get the color preserving Bain de Terre that was featured this month?)

Love the Harvey Prince "Hello" scent.  I've been looking for a new perfume to add to my collection.  This isn't what I've been looking for but I might get it anyway! 

So happy that the CS palette is in colors I use and I'm SUPER curious about these breath crystals!  So fun!


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is definitely weird. My only other idea was since guys got the PNM in their boxes this month as well (my hubby got it), they used a separate link for the ladies to allow us to still review for point. Otherwise, if the same link occurred in the men's and women's boxes, we'd only be able to review it once.

It definitely is weird though that they'd include the link to PNM and the kit when the boxes first loaded. Strange goings on around these parts...
That makes perfect sense. They place held the PNM so they would know what they were actually sending out and then included the kit once the boxes were ready to ship. Then once the box links were getting ready to go live they dropped the
PNM link.


----------



## joeythelamb (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That seems like a really nice box!

The Deodorant Swipes are not meant for your body, they are to be used on your clothing to get rid of food/smoke odors.  Birchbox sampled this product in the Men's box last month and my husband got one.  You won't get the full pack in your box, just one wipe. 

And I hear you on deodorant - my husband doesn't sweat and can get away without anything on his armpits most of the time (not me!).  But I think you're referring to antiperspirant, which contains aluminum and has been linked to health problems.  Deodorants are meant to mask odor, but they don't prevent you from sweating because they don't contain aluminum.   
It's not a bad box - it's just not for me haha. 

Thanks for telling me about the difference between deodorants and antiperspirants! I just thought that they were synonymous. The swipe sounds nice that it's reusable and gets rid of food/smoke odors. I might be able to use them afterall if I go to eat KBBQ haha.


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today, and the hair oil had shattered and leaked all over everything. Nothing was in a pillow pack, and there was no padding at all. I'm surprised the nail polish didn't break too! I might be able to salvage the polish, Coola, and mascara, but there are a lot of glass shards everywhere! I emailed them and included a picture, so we'll see what they do.




I just got the exact same box, and while my serum bottle wasn't shattered, it did work it's way open and leaked all over.  No pillow case.  Really, really crappy packaging this month.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 11, 2014)

> I just got the exact same box, and while my serum bottle wasn't shattered, it did work it's way open and leaked all over.Â  No pillow case.Â  Really, really crappy packaging this month.


 Mine didn't leak but when I opened it to sniff it I noticed it was very, very loose.


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think everyone getting the Hello/SkinCo/OPI/BP oil/tea box is a new subscription/2nd acct.? Or at least most of us?  I wonder if new subbies only get like 2 or 3 variations.  Also interesting that @usofjessamerica said you didn't fill out the profile on yours, cause I did and we are getting the same box.  So I'm thinking the new subs defaulted to this and maybe a few other variations only.  Either that, or we're all in the naughty club for the 200 point glitch and they didn't want us having any fun




 

Oh.. so I created a 2nd account AND did the cancel/resub thing to get those extra points, so I double screwed myself, huh?  I'm getting Box 8 on both accounts. Whomp whommmmp. 

That'll learn me to try'n game the system like that. /sits in timeout.


----------



## shelbyisace (Feb 11, 2014)

Got my box today. Had the beauty protector oil, which got smashed and now everything is covered in oil and tiny slivers of glass. =_= smashbox eyeshadow sample and the oil are unusable, and the glass shards are so small I'm concerned I won't be able to get them all off my other samples (ruby wing polish, smashbox mascara, coola spf). blehh


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 11, 2014)

Did anyone get a OPi sheer tint polish in any color other than Magenta (reddish tint) ? It seems I'm getting a bottle in all 3 of my boxes this month. Not sure I will even use one let alone 3... If I get all the same, if anyone doesn't get any and is interested let me know.. Otherwise it will collect dust in my drawer lol.


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 11, 2014)

> Did anyone get a OPi sheer tint polish in any color other than Magenta (reddish tint) ? It seems I'm getting a bottle in all 3 of my boxes this month. Not sure I will even use one let alone 3... If I get all the same, if anyone doesn't get any and is interested let me know.. Otherwise it will collect dust in my drawer lol.


 I got I'm Never Amberrassed.


----------



## LindaD (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today, and the hair oil had shattered and leaked all over everything. Nothing was in a pillow pack, and there was no padding at all. I'm surprised the nail polish didn't break too! I might be able to salvage the polish, Coola, and mascara, but there are a lot of glass shards everywhere! I emailed them and included a picture, so we'll see what they do.




I just got the exact same box, and while my serum bottle wasn't shattered, it did work it's way open and leaked all over.  No pillow case.  Really, really crappy packaging this month.

Did you two get box #51 this month? I emailed to ask about the Ruby Wing polish because I already got it last year in pink/purple, and they assured me that it would be a different shade.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You only get 10 points for the first box.  You don't get them for monthly renewals.  If you do a yearly subscription you get 110 points in one lump sum, though.
Aw, okay. Thank you for letting me know!
Haha, another reason to get the annual subscription next year! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
It's not a bad box - it's just not for me haha. 
Thanks for telling me about the difference between deodorants and antiperspirants! I just thought that they were synonymous. The swipe sounds nice that it's reusable and gets rid of food/smoke odors.* I might be able to use them afterall if I go to eat KBBQ haha. *

let us know if they work for KBBQ.. my roommate would love me forever if I found something for the smell lol


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 11, 2014)

I signed up for a 2nd and 3rd subscription for the us weekly points and filled out profiles completely different but am getting 2 identical boxes. I'm bummed. There is no way I will use both of any of the products except possibly the perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am working on my profile on this site since I am new I can not post on trade forum yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anybody have any advise ? My identical box pics :


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 11, 2014)

> I got I'm Never Amberrassed.


 Oh that's encouraging... Hopefully I won't get all the same. Thank you for your response. Gives me a little hope


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you two get box #51 this month? I emailed to ask about the Ruby Wing polish because I already got it last year in pink/purple, and they assured me that it would be a different shade.
Yes - box 51.  I was REALLY hoping it would be a sparkly one.  FWIW, I'm pretty sure it's a _slightly_ different shade than last year's.  Not very different, but still different.


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 11, 2014)

Next LE box?


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I want one!


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I signed up for a 2nd and 3rd subscription for the us weekly points and filled out profiles completely different but am getting 2 identical boxes. I'm bummed. There is no way I will use both of any of the products except possibly the perfume





I am working on my profile on this site since I am new I can not post on trade forum yet





Anybody have any advise ?

My identical box pics :



My two new subs were also both this box. I don't think they took the profiles into consideration for the first box. I know someone here said she didnt fill out the profile and still got this. Someone else said they had two completely different profiles and both her subs were this one (one of them was even a 19yo and is still receiving the anti-aging serum).  

I've heard that the most important parts of the profiles are the style (choose as few as possible -- either classic/natural or adventurous/trendy since they're the least confusing for the people selecting your box) and the income. Apparently higher income will get you more expensive samples.Good luck!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My two new subs were also both this box. I don't think they took the profiles into consideration for the first box. I know someone here said she didnt fill out the profile and still got this. Someone else said they had two completely different profiles and both her subs were this one (one of them was even a 19yo and is still receiving the anti-aging serum).  

I've heard that the most important parts of the profiles are the style (choose as few as possible -- either classic/natural or adventurous/trendy since they're the least confusing for the people selecting your box) and the income. Apparently higher income will get you more expensive samples.Good luck!
Many have also said it can take a month or two for your survey answers to take effect. My first box I got I hated, but the next month was absolutely perfect for me so see how next month is.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 11, 2014)

> I think everyone getting the Hello/SkinCo/OPI/BP oil/tea box is a new subscription/2nd acct.? Or at least most of us?Â  I wonder if new subbies only get like 2 or 3 variations.Â  Also interesting that @usofjessamerica said you didn't fill out the profile on yours, cause I did and we are getting the same box.Â  So I'm thinking the new subs defaulted to this and maybe a few other variations only.Â  Either that, or we're all in the naughty club for the 200 point glitch and they didn't want us having any fun :laughing: Â


 I am getting this box as well, and it also updated last night. I got it on my main account, the one that I've had for 17 months now. The only difference is that I canceled my yearly sub and got the monthly one.


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 11, 2014)

> My two new subs were also both this box. I don't think they took the profiles into consideration for the first box. I know someoneÂ here said she didnt fill out the profile and still got this. Someone else said they had two completely different profiles and both her subs were this one (one of them was even a 19yo and is still receiving the anti-aging serum). Â  I've heard that the most important parts of the profiles are the style (choose as few as possible -- either classic/natural or adventurous/trendy since they're the least confusing for the people selecting your box) and the income. Apparently higher income will get you more expensive samples.Good luck!


 That makes sense... Thanks. So I may have to try all 3 boxes for another month before I consider canceling


----------



## kira685 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm kind of annoyed. My box has just been sitting at the post office since early yesterday! The delivery date is Friday.. whyyyy


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 11, 2014)

My boxes keep bouncing between Atlanta and Memphis!  Just because I am in TN does not mean throw it on the truck going to the exact opposite side of the state!  I am closer to Atlanta than Memphis!  Oh well--it will eventually settle down.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My boxes keep bouncing between Atlanta and Memphis!  Just because I am in TN does not mean throw it on the truck going to the exact opposite side of the state!  I am closer to Atlanta than Memphis!  Oh well--it will eventually settle down.
The impending bad weather in Georgia may not be of any help to your box :


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The impending bad weather in Georgia may not be of any help to your box :
Yep!  It is just funny at this point.  We are now set for 4-7 inches ourselves, so I do not expect to see it for a while.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The impending bad weather in Georgia may not be of any help to your box :


Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep!  It is just funny at this point.  We are now set for 4-7 inches ourselves, so I do not expect to see it for a while. 

I have two different sub boxes saying they're in Atlanta right now....I'm a little concerned.

The "Snowpacolypse" (spelling?) pt. 1 resulted in a girl I know being stuck on the highway for ELEVENN hours, just trying to get home from work

(You can't emphasize a number using the # keys)


----------



## JHP07 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
It's not a bad box - it's just not for me haha. 
Thanks for telling me about the difference between deodorants and antiperspirants! I just thought that they were synonymous. The swipe sounds nice that it's reusable and gets rid of food/smoke odors.* I might be able to use them afterall if I go to eat KBBQ haha. *

let us know if they work for KBBQ.. my roommate would love me forever if I found something for the smell lol


I love the smell of KBBQ...even the lingering smell, because it makes me reminisce about the awesome meal that I consumed...


----------



## KNT101184 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My boxes keep bouncing between Atlanta and Memphis!  Just because I am in TN does not mean throw it on the truck going to the exact opposite side of the state!  I am closer to Atlanta than Memphis!  Oh well--it will eventually settle down.
LOL - I'm in TN too and my box went from LaVergne (outside of Nashville) to Memphis!  I'm in Nashville so they passed right by me to bring it to Memphis


----------



## KNT101184 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My two new subs were also both this box. I don't think they took the profiles into consideration for the first box. I know someone here said she didnt fill out the profile and still got this. Someone else said they had two completely different profiles and both her subs were this one (one of them was even a 19yo and is still receiving the anti-aging serum).  

I've heard that the most important parts of the profiles are the style (choose as few as possible -- either classic/natural or adventurous/trendy since they're the least confusing for the people selecting your box) and the income. Apparently higher income will get you more expensive samples.Good luck!

One of my 200 pt subs was this box.  The other one (done just a few minutes later) is a totally different box.  I didn't set up a profile on either of them.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love the smell of KBBQ...even the lingering smell, because it makes me reminisce about the awesome meal that I consumed...  





agreed! and now i'm craving some just  thinking about the smell...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I have two different sub boxes saying they're in Atlanta right now....I'm a little concerned.

The "Snowpacolypse" (spelling?) pt. 1 resulted in a girl I know being stuck on the highway for ELEVENN hours, just trying to get home from work

(You can't emphasize a number using the # keys)
Yup, this happened to several of my classmates who commute to my school from Atlanta. I felt awful for them, one walked several miles to a friends house, and one had to sleep in a Publix while his wife was at home close to delivering their baby any day.


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
UV rays are still out and about in the winter! 

I use spf at least on my face all year long. I am in socal, but it's a good anti-aging preventative measure anywhere. I don't even go outside much, just car to/from work and walking a block to lunch. 

Well maybe the ddf will be more exciting than I thought!
My doctor doesn't recommend it for me.  My vitamin D level was a 13.  He wants it above 50.  He said he didn't know how I was walking about! lol  I take 5000mg vitamin D now.  Anyway, I go to work when it is still dark and come home when its dark.  The life of 12 hour nursing shifts.  I get it to wear sunblock when i'm going to be out.  But when you are outside in the sun less than 10 minutes a day I don't think its a good idea.  Low vitamin D levels can be just as dangerous as too many uv rays. its a fine balance i guess.  Something to think about...imo


----------



## aricukier (Feb 11, 2014)

> My doctor doesn't recommend it for me.Â  My vitamin D level was a 13.Â  He wants it above 50.Â  He said he didn't know how I was walking about! lolÂ  I take 5000mg vitamin D now.Â  Anyway, I go to work when it is still dark and come home when its dark.Â  The life of 12 hour nursing shifts.Â  I get it to wear sunblock when i'm going to be out.Â  But when you are outside in the sun less than 10 minutes a day I don't think its a good idea.Â  Low vitamin D levels can be just as dangerous as too many uv rays. its a fine balance i guess.Â  Something to think about...imo


 Holy cow, I went to my student health center to get labs, since I want to sleep like 14 hours a day and that's not normal, and I found out my vitamin d levels were at 11. I take 5000mg a day too. Crazy that your doctor was so concerned and my doctor was so whatever about it. So much for student health centers! On the topic of birchbox, I'm getting a ddf product this month and I had an allergic reaction to the last ddf item I got. Is there a way to make it so I don't get ddf anymore. I used to put I have sensitive skin, but I didn't get anything fun and I've never had a serious reaction.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 11, 2014)

> Next LE box?


 It says on Facebook it's a box you can only win, not buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It says on Facebook it's a box you can only win, not buy.




You beat me to it...here's the link though


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 11, 2014)

I will be getting the newbie box, for my 1st box.



I'm not a purfume person, but the scent description sounds nice, I would like to sample this. I like all the other samples and am looking forward to trying them Except the tea, I will only drink herbal tease due to my religion, I don't think this sample is herbal. ------- We are expecting 4-6" here of snow in Northern Alabama.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Feb 11, 2014)

My second sub just updated. I'm getting box one this time. I'm excited to try the OPI and pores no more. Sorry I didn't add the spoiler. I figure we've mostly spilled the beans by now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like this box more than my original. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb1


----------



## adeaea (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm so disappointed!  I logged in yesterday morning and my January box showed as being amazing full of stuff I've been wanting... Liz Earle cleanser, Coastal Scents Reveal, some sort of handmade hand cream, Klorane fig shampoo, and an under armor headband.  I received the headband last month but didn't even care about a dupe.  Well I got my box today (3 days early!) and it's completely different and nothing exciting... the half up hair wrap, tea, a tiny tube of Paula's choice, a tiny sample of W3ll, and whish body butter.  Seriously... tea AND the hair wrap?  boo.  I logged back in and now it is showing that as my box.  Has this ever happened to anyone before?  I want the box it showed yesterday lol!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *adeaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so disappointed!  I logged in yesterday morning and my January box showed as being amazing full of stuff I've been wanting... Liz Earle cleanser, Coastal Scents Reveal, some sort of handmade hand cream, Klorane fig shampoo, and an under armor headband.  I received the headband last month but didn't even care about a dupe.  Well I got my box today (3 days early!) and it's completely different and nothing exciting... the half up hair wrap, tea, a tiny tube of Paula's choice, a tiny sample of W3ll, and whish body butter.  Seriously... tea AND the hair wrap?  boo.  I logged back in and now it is showing that as my box.  Has this ever happened to anyone before?  I want the box it showed yesterday lol!
There was a glitch when they posted the february boxes where january boxes had been posted for people instead, which obviously people weren't going to get.  The majority of probably the discussion on monday was about it, but they fixed the glitch pretty quickly


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will be getting the newbie box, for my 1st box.




I'm not a purfume person, but the scent description sounds nice, I would like to sample this.

I like all the other samples and am looking forward to trying them

Except the tea, I will only drink herbal tease due to my religion, I don't think this sample is herbal.

  We are expecting 4-6" here of snow in Northern Alabama.
I re-subbed this month and i'm getting this box so it does seem to be the box for people who signed up this month


----------



## unicorn (Feb 12, 2014)

My box came today. I was initially bummed about the beauty protector hair oil.. i have really annoying super fine but ridiculously abundant hair that is easily weighed down. Oily roots, dry ends. Its never played nice with oil.

I used it tonight to blowdry my hair though (along with Amika Bombshell spray).. and HOLY CRAP. Holy grail status. My hair looks like a friggin magazine ad -- it makes it so smooth, soft, and crazy shiny. No hint of coating or residue on my hair, so weighing it down -- its just bouncy and awesome.

So.. yea. I suppose that was a pleasant, unexpected surprise!


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Feb 12, 2014)

I am not pleased AT ALL with my box. It's the worst I have ever received. I worked out the value of the samples and it comes to less than $9... For a $10 box. After I tweeted about my extreme disappointment, BirchboxOps told me to email them at [email protected] but I don't see how that is going to help. I got a terrible box and they aren't going to send me a new one are they? If you are wondering what I got: -ayres soap -agave hair treatment packet -opi sheer tint- the amber one -juicy couture perfume -miracle skin transformer (which has so much shimmer! How could anyone possible use this?!)


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box came today. I was initially bummed about the beauty protector hair oil.. i have really annoying super fine but ridiculously abundant hair that is easily weighed down. Oily roots, dry ends. Its never played nice with oil.

I used it tonight to blowdry my hair though (along with Amika Bombshell spray).. and HOLY CRAP. Holy grail status. My hair looks like a friggin magazine ad -- it makes it so smooth, soft, and crazy shiny. No hint of coating or residue on my hair, so weighing it down -- its just bouncy and awesome.

So.. yea. I suppose that was a pleasant, unexpected surprise!

I have such a hard time with oils or any product in my hair cause it just seems to make in so stringy and oily.. I will have the try the beauty protector on wet hair before I blow dry.. Maybe thats the secret!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *adeaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so disappointed!  I logged in yesterday morning and my January box showed as being amazing full of stuff I've been wanting... Liz Earle cleanser, Coastal Scents Reveal, some sort of handmade hand cream, Klorane fig shampoo, and an under armor headband.  I received the headband last month but didn't even care about a dupe.  Well I got my box today (3 days early!) and it's completely different and nothing exciting... the half up hair wrap, tea, a tiny tube of Paula's choice, a tiny sample of W3ll, and whish body butter.  Seriously... tea AND the hair wrap?  boo.  I logged back in and now it is showing that as my box.  Has this ever happened to anyone before?  I want the box it showed yesterday lol!
There was a glitch in the box previews this month and it was showing January boxes for some people, or something like that. A lot of people had different boxes that changed after a few days. It sucks but it happens occasionally. I've had things change in my box before, but not the entire box, just one item would randomly switch out.


----------



## LizGeary (Feb 12, 2014)

Off topic for sure but I always buy from sephora and just recently ordered for the 1st time at ulta. I got the variety sample option.. What kinda stuff do ya usually get with that?


----------



## With2Ls (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Holy cow, I went to my student health center to get labs, since I want to sleep like 14 hours a day and that's not normal, and I found out my vitamin d levels were at 11. I take 5000mg a day too. Crazy that your doctor was so concerned and my doctor was so whatever about it. So much for student health centers!

On the topic of birchbox, I'm getting a ddf product this month and I had an allergic reaction to the last ddf item I got. Is there a way to make it so I don't get ddf anymore. I used to put I have sensitive skin, but I didn't get anything fun and I've never had a serious reaction.
That's interesting, my last Vitamin D test was at a 4, and the doctor advised me to take vitamin D but he didn't specify a high dose nor did he act particularly concerned.  I think this is the last straw for this doctor.  If you don't mind me asking, is your supplement OTC?  If it is, could you tell me what it is?


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 12, 2014)

> It says on Facebook it's a box you can only win, not buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> You beat me to it...here's the link though http://instagram.com/p/kS8clNnTBl/


 I know that... But wasn't sure if it could also mean a possible LE box _ after _ or even towards the end of the contest. The box itself is super cute!!


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 12, 2014)

> I am not pleased AT ALL with my box. It's the worst I have ever received. I worked out the value of the samples and it comes to less than $9... For a $10 box. After I tweeted about my extreme disappointment, BirchboxOps told me to email them at [email protected] but I don't see how that is going to help. I got a terrible box and they aren't going to send me a new one are they? If you are wondering what I got: -ayres soap -agave hair treatment packet -opi sheer tint- the amber one -juicy couture perfume -miracle skin transformer (which has so much shimmer! How could anyone possible use this?!)


 Hmmm. That actually sounds like a great box to me. It's balanced with makeup, nails, hair, skin. I'm not much of a perfume gal myself, but you never know if a scent will work for you if you don't try it on your skin. From the sounds of it the miracle skin is more of a highlighter, kind of like benefits high beam? I could be wrong tho... Sorry you were so dissatisfied with it! Emailing or calling them would at least give them a chance to find a solution. If anything your experience could be utilized to better birchbox as a whole or at least better/ adjust the expectations on the consumer's side. From my understanding birchbox's value isn't exactly in the measured value of the products physically in the box. To me, the true value is the experience of trying products I otherwise wouldn't (wether because I prejudged if I would like them, or because they're too expensive to take a risk on, or because I otherwise wouldn't even know they existed.) Then there is the wonderful points system! Again, IMO, after reviews (totaling 50 points) the box needs to at least beat a worth of $5 ($10 for box minus $5 for review points). Which it does. I hope you do give them a chance to fix the issue. Sorry you were so dissatisfied with this months box.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am not pleased AT ALL with my box. It's the worst I have ever received. I worked out the value of the samples and it comes to less than $9... For a $10 box.

After I tweeted about my extreme disappointment, BirchboxOps told me to email them at [email protected] but I don't see how that is going to help. I got a terrible box and they aren't going to send me a new one are they?

If you are wondering what I got:
-ayres soap
-agave hair treatment packet
-opi sheer tint- the amber one
-juicy couture perfume
-miracle skin transformer (which has so much shimmer! How could anyone possible use this?!)


Man It's too bad you don't like your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My box this month is not my favorite, either.. I haven't gotten it yet though so I'm holding out hope that I'll be happier when it's in hand. I think it would definitely help to email them, and it looks like they are reaching out to you b/c they want you to be satisfied. They will probably give you points to use to purchase something you would be happy with. It's hard to calculate a monetary value of birchbox for me... I add in the fun of it and getting to try new products I wouldn't ordinarily buy for myself. And keep in mind the shipping is free, and you get to review your items for 50 points too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 12, 2014)

> That's interesting, my last Vitamin D test was at a 4, and the doctor advised me to take vitamin D but he didn't specify a high dose nor did he act particularly concerned.Â  I think this is the last straw for this doctor.Â  If you don't mind me asking, is your supplement OTC?Â  If it is, could you tell me what it is?


 wow, I didn't realize low vitamin d was so common! the way my dr. acted about it, I thought it was some rare fluke thing. I get my supplements from gnc. I'm not sure the brand, but they come in 1000, 2000, and 5000. I'm taking the 5000 because mines so low, but I should get it tested again to see if its helped.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am not pleased AT ALL with my box. It's the worst I have ever received. I worked out the value of the samples and it comes to less than $9... For a $10 box.



After I tweeted about my extreme disappointment, BirchboxOps told me to email them at [email protected] but I don't see how that is going to help. I got a terrible box and they aren't going to send me a new one are they?



If you are wondering what I got:

-ayres soap

-agave hair treatment packet

-opi sheer tint- the amber one

-juicy couture perfume

-miracle skin transformer (which has so much shimmer! How could anyone possible use this?!)



Man It's too bad you don't like your box




My box this month is not my favorite, either.. I haven't gotten it yet though so I'm holding out hope that I'll be happier when it's in hand.

I think it would definitely help to email them, and it looks like they are reaching out to you b/c they want you to be satisfied. They will probably give you points to use to purchase something you would be happy with.

It's hard to calculate a monetary value of birchbox for me... I add in the fun of it and getting to try new products I wouldn't ordinarily buy for myself. And keep in mind the shipping is free, and you get to review your items for 50 points too



The reason I put the monetary value up is to give you a sense for how small the samples really are. To me the value is important. It's a good indication that I'm getting what I pay for. And, I get what you and @TippyAG are saying about the experience being part of the value, but, as a college student with limited income (most of which goes to tuition and books), the value of the box sort of outweighs that. I don't think that $10 a month or $99 a year for the experience of getting a present in the mail is worth it. I want the contents to be useful and usable so that I can tell if I want to purchase it in the future. I guess I'm saying that I don't order Birchbox for the fun (though that is a bonus, no doubt); I order because I want to get good size samples to test out. Know what I mean? 

I might email but I haven't decided yet. I don't want to be flagged as a frequent complainer. I looked at the BirchboxOPs Twitter and they reach out to pretty much anyone who complains or is remotely dissatisfied.

Oh and @TippyAG, the Miracle Skin thing is a highlighting sort of thing. They say to use it on your whole face if you want but the shimmer is pretty chunky and it's silver. Even diluted with lotion, I think it is going to be way too much for me.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 12, 2014)

> I am not pleased AT ALL with my box. It's the worst I have ever received. I worked out the value of the samples and it comes to less than $9... For a $10 box. After I tweeted about my extreme disappointment, BirchboxOps told me to email them at [email protected] but I don't see how that is going to help. I got a terrible box and they aren't going to send me a new one are they? If you are wondering what I got: -ayres soap -agave hair treatment packet -opi sheer tint- the amber one -juicy couture perfume -miracle skin transformer (which has so much shimmer! How could anyone possible use this?!)


 I'm getting the same box and I think it's great! I've heard amazing things about the skin transformer!


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *adeaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so disappointed!  I logged in yesterday morning and my January box showed as being amazing full of stuff I've been wanting... Liz Earle cleanser, Coastal Scents Reveal, some sort of handmade hand cream, Klorane fig shampoo, and an under armor headband.  I received the headband last month but didn't even care about a dupe.  Well I got my box today (3 days early!) and it's completely different and nothing exciting... the half up hair wrap, tea, a tiny tube of Paula's choice, a tiny sample of W3ll, and whish body butter.  Seriously... tea AND the hair wrap?  boo.  I logged back in and now it is showing that as my box.  Has this ever happened to anyone before?  I want the box it showed yesterday lol!
 The exact same thing happened to me with a gift subscription I gave to my Mom. Same exact boxes too. And I know she would have liked that first box more than the second!


----------



## inlustro (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's interesting, my last Vitamin D test was at a 4, and the doctor advised me to take vitamin D but he didn't specify a high dose nor did he act particularly concerned.  I think this is the last straw for this doctor. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkcrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


wow, I didn't realize low vitamin d was so common! the way my dr. acted about it, I thought it was some rare fluke thing.

RE the whole vitamin d thing, as I understand it, there wasn't a test for it until pretty recently. So if it seems like all of a sudden everyone and their mother is being diagnosed as vit d deficient (it certainly seemed that way to me), it's not that there's a sudden drop in people's health, it's that we weren't testing for it before so no one knew. I think testing for vitamin d levels has become routine in some circles and not others, AND, I believe there was recently a paper suggesting that maybe the purported health benefits of supplementing vitamin d are not so strong as they originally thought. So some doctors may fret while others say no big deal.

In any event, for what it's worth, I also supplement vitamin d at the suggestion of my GP, as mine levels were ridiculously low. I got mine OTC, in chewable/gummy form, and I think 2000 "units" per day is the normal dose. Each gummy has 1000 units.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Feb 12, 2014)

> There was a glitch when they posted the february boxes where january boxes had been posted for people instead, which obviously people weren't going to get. Â The majority of probably the discussion on monday was about it, but they fixed the glitch pretty quickly


----------



## PR Rosebud (Feb 12, 2014)

Mine showed my Feb box on Monday and now has been showing my Jan box since Tues. They are still having problems.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The reason I put the monetary value up is to give you a sense for how small the samples really are. To me the value is important. It's a good indication that I'm getting what I pay for. And, I get what you and @TippyAGÂ are saying about the experience being part of the value, but, as a college student with limited income (most of which goes to tuition and books), the value of the box sort of outweighs that. I don't think that $10 a month or $99 a year for the experience of getting a present in the mail is worth it. I want the contents to be useful and usable so that I can tell if I want to purchase it in the future. I guess I'm saying that I don't order Birchbox for the fun (though that is a bonus, no doubt); I order because I want to get good size samples to test out.Â Know what I mean?Â 

Â 

I might email but I haven't decided yet. I don't want to be flagged as a frequent complainer. I looked at the BirchboxOPs Twitter and they reach out to pretty much anyone who complains or is remotely dissatisfied.

Â 

Oh and @TippyAG, the Miracle Skin thing is a highlighting sort of thing. They say to use it on your whole face if you want but the shimmer is pretty chunky and it's silver. Even diluted with lotion, I think it is going to be way too much for me.


I hear ya, totally... Everyone has different wants/needs/expectations when they sign up for BB. It just bums me out when I am so happy with it and see others getting disappointed time after time. I don't know why, I guess I just want everyone to love it as much as me?? Haha but seriously it will only take you a minute to email them so you may as well! Good luck either way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ariana077 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am not pleased AT ALL with my box. It's the worst I have ever received. I worked out the value of the samples and it comes to less than $9... For a $10 box.



After I tweeted about my extreme disappointment, BirchboxOps told me to email them at [email protected] but I don't see how that is going to help. I got a terrible box and they aren't going to send me a new one are they?



If you are wondering what I got:

-ayres soap

-agave hair treatment packet

-opi sheer tint- the amber one

-juicy couture perfume

-miracle skin transformer (which has so much shimmer! How could anyone possible use this?!)



Man It's too bad you don't like your box



My box this month is not my favorite, either.. I haven't gotten it yet though so I'm holding out hope that I'll be happier when it's in hand.

I think it would definitely help to email them, and it looks like they are reaching out to you b/c they want you to be satisfied. They will probably give you points to use to purchase something you would be happy with.

It's hard to calculate a monetary value of birchbox for me... I add in the fun of it and getting to try new products I wouldn't ordinarily buy for myself. And keep in mind the shipping is free, and you get to review your items for 50 points too



Sorry to hear, however I HATED my August box when the website went live and I now am the proud buyer of 2 of those items and trying to decide whether another is worth continuously buying.  (Plus Juicy smells really good I got it in both my boxes last month!)


----------



## justliz87 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkcrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


wow, I didn't realize low vitamin d was so common! the way my dr. acted about it, I thought it was some rare fluke thing. I get my supplements from gnc. I'm not sure the brand, but they come in 1000, 2000, and 5000. I'm taking the 5000 because mines so low, but I should get it tested again to see if its helped.
I have low Vitamin D as well, but am not taking a supplement for it at the moment (took one all through pregnancy though). My doctor told me that about 3/4 of the population in the Midwest is Vitamin D deficient in the winter b/c of the lack of sunlight. She thought that most people should be taking supplements.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The reason I put the monetary value up is to give you a sense for how small the samples really are. To me the value is important. It's a good indication that I'm getting what I pay for. And, I get what you and @TippyAG are saying about the experience being part of the value, but, as a college student with limited income (most of which goes to tuition and books), the value of the box sort of outweighs that. I don't think that $10 a month or $99 a year for the experience of getting a present in the mail is worth it. I want the contents to be useful and usable so that I can tell if I want to purchase it in the future. I guess I'm saying that I don't order Birchbox for the fun (though that is a bonus, no doubt); I order because I want to get good size samples to test out. Know what I mean? 

I might email but I haven't decided yet. I don't want to be flagged as a frequent complainer. I looked at the BirchboxOPs Twitter and they reach out to pretty much anyone who complains or is remotely dissatisfied.

Oh and @TippyAG, the Miracle Skin thing is a highlighting sort of thing. They say to use it on your whole face if you want but the shimmer is pretty chunky and it's silver. Even diluted with lotion, I think it is going to be way too much for me.
The miracle skin transformer this month is definitely a highlighter- they talked about it in the sneak peak video.  Almost all brands that make a liquid highlighter tell you that you could also put it all over your face but I have found that this almost never works well.  I would definitely try it just on your cheekbones instead.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Feb 12, 2014)

I



> Did anyone get a OPi sheer tint polish in any color other than Magenta (reddish tint) ? It seems I'm getting a bottle in all 3 of my boxes this month. Not sure I will even use one let alone 3... If I get all the same, if anyone doesn't get any and is interested let me know.. Otherwise it will collect dust in my drawer lol.


 I got it in the purple and the pink. Would love to have the blue as well!


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 12, 2014)

I had box 51, with the poor packaging and beauty oil spilled all over.  I emailed BB last night, and this morning I received the following reply:

*~~Thank you for being in touch. I'm sorry about the issue with your Birchbox! I have passed this feedback along to our warehouse. I have requested a replacement February box be shipped to you. Please note that your replacement may contain different products than the items displayed in your Box Preview. It may take up to 10 business days for your replacement box to arrive; please note you will not receive tracking information for your replacement box. We will of course be in touch with appropriate compensation if we are unable to ship you another box. If you do not hear from us within 48 hours, rest assured that your Birchbox replacement is on its way!*

I'm pretty happy with that response.  I generally love BB and their customer service!


----------



## ChristinaC (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm usually not one to complain, but really Birchbox with the Smashbox "Palette" sample?  REALLY?  That's something I might find in a magazine, not something I would consider a sample.  A sample would have been at least one small pan of one of the colors and THEN MAYBE that card, but just a card with maybe a finger swipe worth of each color?  How am I supposed to sample that when all of the product ends up on the applicator?  Not that I was expecting to receive the actual palette, but this? Blah.  

Also, what's with the packaging?  I've already received one box with a shattered glass container, now in this box I got the glass vial of hair oil, and a glass bottle of nail polish. Just picking the box up I heard clinking, and I thought for sure something would be broken, but thankfully it wasn't.  But seriously, the hair oil vial is thin, like champagne glass thin.  I'm thinking a lot of people are in for an oily glassy surprise when they open their boxes, especially since the nail polish is thick hard glass, and there is nothing keeping the two from colliding. 

Overall, I'm feeling pretty meh about the whole thing, though I did enjoy the mascara. 

This is my box:


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

I agree on the issue with the packaging lately. I know they're getting more and more subscribers, so they can't tissue paper/bow up everything like they used to a long time ago. When I resubbed, I understood why they had the less personal little cardboard packages with the "B" logo on them. It made sense. I loved when Birchbox used to wrap a few samples up in paper because it left a few of the samples as a surprise as you were opening it. October was the last time I got one of the little blue/teal cardboard boxes, and since then it seems like everything is just tossed in the box with absolutely no care or thought.

As I said, I understand they have a lot of boxes to get out, but the little cardboard boxes should not be too hard to fill and place in the box. If they had put the Beauty Protector Oil in one of those little boxes, it would not have arrived in most boxes, shattered in a million pieces.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree on the issue with the packaging lately. I know they're getting more and more subscribers, so they can't tissue paper/bow up everything like they used to a long time ago. When I resubbed, I understood why they had the less personal little cardboard packages with the "B" logo on them. It made sense. I loved when Birchbox used to wrap a few samples up in paper because it left a few of the samples as a surprise as you were opening it. October was the last time I got one of the little blue/teal cardboard boxes, and since then it seems like everything is just tossed in the box with absolutely no care or thought.

As I said, I understand they have a lot of boxes to get out, but the little cardboard boxes should not be too hard to fill and place in the box. If they had put the Beauty Protector Oil in one of those little boxes, it would not have arrived in most boxes, shattered in a million pieces.

I saw on instagram where someone got a box where the hair oil was shattered but the breath mint/pop rock things were in the pillow pack. (ya know- the one thing that can not break) was in the pillow pack.  ridiculous.


----------



## sldb (Feb 12, 2014)

> I have low Vitamin D as well, but am not taking a supplement for it at the moment (took one all through pregnancy though). My doctor told me that about 3/4 of the population in the Midwest is Vitamin D deficient in the winter b/c of the lack of sunlight. She thought that most people should be taking supplements.


 I nursed both of my children (both December babies). Their pediatrician recommended a vitamin D supplement for both of them. Breast milk doesn't contain a lot of vitamin D and them both being winter babies and all. I had no idea low Vitamin D levels were such a problem with the adult population though!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I saw on instagram where someone got a box where the hair oil was shattered but the breath mint/pop rock things were in the pillow pack. (ya know- the one thing that can not break) was in the pillow pack.  ridiculous.
So many people are getting broken hair oils this month, like an obscene amount, including my friends. They definitely dropped the ball on packaging this month.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I saw on instagram where someone got a box where the hair oil was shattered but the breath mint/pop rock things were in the pillow pack. (ya know- the one thing that can not break) was in the pillow pack.  ridiculous.
WOW. See that's even worse. Including the pillow pack but putting something that isn't even breakable in it. Stay classy BB. lol


----------



## cupcaketara (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am not pleased AT ALL with my box. It's the worst I have ever received. I worked out the value of the samples and it comes to less than $9... For a $10 box.

After I tweeted about my extreme disappointment, BirchboxOps told me to email them at [email protected] but I don't see how that is going to help. I got a terrible box and they aren't going to send me a new one are they?

If you are wondering what I got:
-ayres soap
-agave hair treatment packet
-opi sheer tint- the amber one
-juicy couture perfume
-miracle skin transformer (which has so much shimmer! How could anyone possible use this?!)

This is my box too. Ugh.


----------



## ChemLady (Feb 12, 2014)

Random question, but does anyone know if you can use more than one gift card at a time in the Birchbox shop?


----------



## Ayryil (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm nervous because we are pending a "Nor' Easter" tomorrow and friday and my boxes should be here today/tomorrow. This process better speed up, it's been too long of a week to go without a nice surprise.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChemLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Random question, but does anyone know if you can use more than one gift card at a time in the Birchbox shop? 
Yep, you can! I've used a few (I think four?) on one order.


----------



## ChemLady (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, you can! I've used a few (I think four?) on one order. 
Yay! This means that I will now have $70 to spend in the Birchbox shop! Now if only they would send me my 6 month code....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 12, 2014)

> Yay! This means that I will now have $70 to spend in the Birchbox shop! Now if only they would send me my 6 month code....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Well I have birchbox points envy. I need to get better at saving!!


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 12, 2014)

I thought the pillow packs were for hiding the lifestyle extras, not for packing breakables.  I've gotten bb for 3 months so far and I had a pillow pack in each one.  I think they packed things like the manna kadar lotion and the bb screen wipe in there.


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought the pillow packs were for hiding the lifestyle extras, not for packing breakables.  I've gotten bb for 3 months so far and I had a pillow pack in each one.  I think they packed things like the manna kadar lotion and the bb screen wipe in there.
Oh and Ahmad tea I think.  I've gotten nail polish and it was just in the box.


----------



## Babs (Feb 12, 2014)

> I thought the pillow packs were for hiding the lifestyle extras, not for packing breakables. Â I've gotten bb for 3 months so far and I had a pillow pack in each one. Â I think they packed things like the manna kadar lotion and the bb screen wipe in there.


 I always thought the pillow packs were how they organize the variations. Like how some boxes are almost the same except for 1 or 2 things. If course protection seem to make way more sense.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 12, 2014)

I have usually received my polishes, perfumes, and oils in the pillow packs.  My guess is that a certain amount of the packing is done by interns, so each box may not be quite as lovingly packed! 




 Bad shipping this month interns!  Bring in the next batch!


----------



## jocedun (Feb 12, 2014)

This isn't strictly related to February but I thought it might be helpful for some subscribers. I received a welcome box (shipped 2/5) yesterday and it contained: - Ahmad tea - bee kind lotion - juicy couture noir perfume - embryolisse (sp?) moisturizer - FULL SIZE inika eyeliner in a green color (woo!)


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW. See that's even worse. Including the pillow pack but putting something that isn't even breakable in it. Stay classy BB. lol
Last month I got the de-odorizer wipe thing in the pillow pack. I figured it was more for making the box look full than for protection qualities.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


RE the whole vitamin d thing, as I understand it, there wasn't a test for it until pretty recently. So if it seems like all of a sudden everyone and their mother is being diagnosed as vit d deficient (it certainly seemed that way to me), it's not that there's a sudden drop in people's health, it's that we weren't testing for it before so no one knew. I think testing for vitamin d levels has become routine in some circles and not others, AND, I believe there was recently a paper suggesting that maybe the purported health benefits of supplementing vitamin d are not so strong as they originally thought. So some doctors may fret while others say no big deal.

In any event, for what it's worth, I also supplement vitamin d at the suggestion of my GP, as mine levels were ridiculously low. I got mine OTC, in chewable/gummy form, and I think 2000 "units" per day is the normal dose. Each gummy has 1000 units.
I'd suggest vitamin d oil/drops.  A small bottle will cost you probably no more than $10 and last you for the year.  It's tasteless.  Pills (I don't know about gummies) don't seem to pack as much punch for upping your vit d levels, a lot of times pills are not absorbed properly and just eliminated without providing any benefit. 

Did anyone gift a sub this month with the Chuao bar promo?  Curious what the welcome box contents are and what kind of bar you got to try?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChristinaC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm usually not one to complain, but really Birchbox with the Smashbox "Palette" sample?  REALLY?  That's something I might find in a magazine, not something I would consider a sample.  A sample would have been at least one small pan of one of the colors and THEN MAYBE that card, but just a card with maybe a finger swipe worth of each color?  How am I supposed to sample that when all of the product ends up on the applicator?  Not that I was expecting to receive the actual palette, but this? Blah.  

Also, what's with the packaging?  I've already received one box with a shattered glass container, now in this box I got the glass vial of hair oil, and a glass bottle of nail polish. Just picking the box up I heard clinking, and I thought for sure something would be broken, but thankfully it wasn't.  But seriously, the hair oil vial is thin, like champagne glass thin.  I'm thinking a lot of people are in for an oily glassy surprise when they open their boxes, especially since the nail polish is thick hard glass, and there is nothing keeping the two from colliding. 

Overall, I'm feeling pretty meh about the whole thing, though I did enjoy the mascara. 

This is my box:




I got this box too. No, I'm not happy with the card sample, exactly, but on the other hand it is so nice to have all shades of the palette to try out for a change. Like when Ipsy sent out the Revealed samples last month, they sent 4 colors out of a large palette. So if you didn't like those colors, too bad. I doubt I'll buy the palette. I stick with Urban Decay for both my neutrals and my colors most of the time. I also don't think I've ever bought anything from Smashbox.

I'm more frustrated with the mascara, but oh well. I'll either give it a go just for fun when I try out my shadows, or I'll toss it in my trade box. The Coola is exciting. I'm going to try that out soon, assuming the snow ever goes away, lol. The oil is just ok. I actually think I'd be more excited about it if I wasn't getting 3 samples in 3 different boxes, but that's hardly BB's fault.

As for the Ruby Wing, I was really hoping for the glitter because I have the Kitten Heels already from a prior box and I purchased 2 full size bottles from BB before trying RW simply because I didn't expect to see them show up again in later boxes. (Didn't know they were linked to Color Club). Anyway, I had a leaky bottle with the lid half on and half off. So, I did email them about it. I'm hoping they'll do something, because the product was actually damaged in shipment, just not as much as those who got the hair oil with a broken bottle.

Sorry you weren't happy with the box yourself though. Everyone has different tastes. I too got a punishment box on one account--mascara, shampoo, conditioner, perfume, and breath crystals. So I guess in comparison, this box wasn't so bad in my mind, lol. At least your oil didn't break. That's a plus.

.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 12, 2014)

I think someone asked a few pages ago, but I got box 47 and the Ruby Wing was the glitter polish.


----------



## ceorto (Feb 12, 2014)

I actually created an account on here because of my box this month, which was number 56. This is my third month and the first two have been really spot-on with my beauty profile. However, this month I received the following:

Benefit Fakeup

Benefit Big Easy

Agave Healing Oil Treatment

Pore No More

OPI Sheer Tints in the Teal color

Now, the Pore No More and the Agave Oil, I'm at least interested in trying. Fakeup is okay, at least it's the right color. The nail polish I personally find hideous and I haven't seen anyone else end up with this teal color. 

The Big Easy was my biggest disappointment, though. The sample size is laughable and it's the wrong color. 

I specifically do not have make-up checked off in my beauty profile, as I have sensitive skin and avoid certain ingredients. I get that Birchbox is a little random at times, but two face make-up products, from the same brand? Annoying.

I felt like everything was thrown randomly into the box this month, no cute packaging, and no fun "extras"...I even would have taken tea! 

Did anyone else get this box? Thoughts?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think someone asked a few pages ago, but I got box 47 and the Ruby Wing was the glitter polish. 
I would've preferred your punishment box to my own, lol. I don't know my number, but I got Toni &amp; Guy, RW in pink, pure mascara, and a different Joan Vaas (?) perfume. The Previse looks nice, at least.


----------



## Gina Marshall (Feb 12, 2014)

Very disappointed in the card sample as well.  Posted on BB's FB as well.  With all the money Smashbox has behind the company that was a give up IMO.


----------



## Gina Marshall (Feb 12, 2014)

It is a comes on a card.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 12, 2014)

Hearing about all the broken hair oils makes me nervous.  There are three glass items in my box, ruby wings polish, hair oil, and perfume.  I am keeping fingers crossed for everything to arrive intact.  Hopefully after having to replace so many items they will be a little more careful next time.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 12, 2014)

> Hearing about all the broken hair oils makes me nervous. Â There are three glass items in my box, ruby wings polish, hair oil, and perfume. Â I am keeping fingers crossed for everything to arrive intact. Â Hopefully after having to replace so many items they will be a little more careful next time. Â


 I had those items in my box as well! Amazingly, none of them broke. The perfume&amp; the polish were in a pillow pack &amp; the oil was just out in the box. Hopefully yours all comes in tact too!


----------



## LadyK (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had those items in my box as well! Amazingly, none of them broke. The perfume&amp; the polish were in a pillow pack &amp; the oil was just out in the box.

Hopefully yours all comes in tact too!
Yay!  You have given me hope.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 12, 2014)

> I had box 51, with the poor packaging and beauty oil spilled all over.Â  I emailed BB last night, andÂ this morning I received the following reply: *~~Thank you for being in touch. I'm sorry about the issue with your Birchbox! I have passed this feedback along to our warehouse. I have requested a replacement February box be shipped to you. Please note that your replacement may contain different products than the items displayed in your Box Preview. It may take up to 10 business days for your replacement box to arrive; please note you will not receive tracking information for your replacement box. We will of course be in touch with appropriate compensation if we are unable to ship you another box. If you do not hear from us within 48 hours, rest assured that your Birchbox replacement is on its way!* I'm pretty happy with that response.Â  I generally love BB and their customer service!


Same issue and same response. I didn't even ask for a replacement or points. I simply let them know it was an issue. I'm happy for anything.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh, I keep seeing comments about the shadow card. I was excited to get it and ended up wearing it today. I still have enough for a second application of each color I used too. There is enough for way more than a swatch.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 12, 2014)

@MrsMeow @JamieP Last month when my HP journey perfume sample broke I wrote them and they stated they would send me a new one (i assumed new perfume) they warned me I may not get that exact sample. About a week or two later I got a whole new box! I had done points for my origin box and was able to review 3 things from the new box! Only downside kast month in my original box I got the dry conditioner and this month since the last box on my acct was the replacement box I got a dry conditioner again. So expect a suprise!


----------



## LadyK (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got this box except my polish was sheer pink. But I said something about it and basically got raked over the coals for saying I hated the box. Especially the fake up as there was only a very thin sliver of it on the tube and it scratched my face when I at least tryed to try it out so I could at least review it right and the women a few pages ago. Acted liked they didn't believe me. S I just cancelled my BB because I have it it with getting boxes that are crap! It's OKAY for them to say they don't like it! but if someone else says they don't like it they rake them over the coals and act like they are lying about and don't believe them and go on and on about it like what I say was a crime!!! I just won't get back on this thread and I'm really glad your fake up sample was fine. Just be care about saying anything negative on this thead.
I don't think anyone meant to imply that they didn't believe you.  I think they just wanted people to know that the problem with your sample wasn't typical.  It is very possible that your sample had less product than others since they are manufactured on a large scale and stuff like that can happen.  We all have different opinions about our boxes and a box that seems like "punishment" to one person might be perfect for another.  I don't always agree with people's opinions on but I understand that they can love something I don't like.  It isn't a personal reflection on me if someone disagrees with me.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 12, 2014)

I didn't get a BP sample in my box, but I had just ordered it a few weeks ago when I saw it was new. Received it, and it leaked everywhere. I emailed BB and told them they should pass on to BP that perhaps it should have some sort of packaging!!! It's a small plastic bottle put in a little baggie. No box or anything! Well, they sent me a new one but of course that one leaked too.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone get a OPi sheer tint polish in any color other than Magenta (reddish tint) ? It seems I'm getting a bottle in all 3 of my boxes this month. Not sure I will even use one let alone 3... If I get all the same, if anyone doesn't get any and is interested let me know.. Otherwise it will collect dust in my drawer lol.
I haven't had a chance to read the last several pages so I don't know if anyone answered or not but figured I would real quick. I got 2 OPI. One that is yellow and the other is purple.


----------



## Sunnie045 (Feb 12, 2014)

> @MrsMeow @JamieP Last month when my HP journey perfume sample broke I wrote them and they stated they would send me a new one (i assumed new perfume) they warned me I may not get that exact sample. About a week or two later I got a whole new box! I had done points for my origin box and was able to review 3 things from the new box! Only downside kast month in my original box I got the dry conditioner and this month since the last box on my acct was the replacement box I got a dry conditioner again. So expect a suprise!


Good to know as this happened to me with the oil. Did your box page automatically update with the replacement box products? Thanks!


----------



## disconik (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will be getting the newbie box, for my 1st box.




I'm not a purfume person, but the scent description sounds nice, I would like to sample this.

I like all the other samples and am looking forward to trying them

Except the tea, I will only drink herbal tease due to my religion, I don't think this sample is herbal.

  We are expecting 4-6" here of snow in Northern Alabama.

There's a chance that some of the tea could be herbal.  H&amp;S does a good range and you usually get 3 different kinds when they do tea samples.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree on the issue with the packaging lately. I know they're getting more and more subscribers, so they can't tissue paper/bow up everything like they used to a long time ago. When I resubbed, I understood why they had the less personal little cardboard packages with the "B" logo on them. It made sense. I loved when Birchbox used to wrap a few samples up in paper because it left a few of the samples as a surprise as you were opening it. October was the last time I got one of the little blue/teal cardboard boxes, and since then it seems like everything is just tossed in the box with absolutely no care or thought.

As I said, I understand they have a lot of boxes to get out, but the little cardboard boxes should not be too hard to fill and place in the box. If they had put the Beauty Protector Oil in one of those little boxes, it would not have arrived in most boxes, shattered in a million pieces.


Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So many people are getting broken hair oils this month, like an obscene amount, including my friends. They definitely dropped the ball on packaging this month.

Hmmmm..  I have the beauty protector oil coming in both of my boxes (8 &amp; 58).  I'll be interested to see the condition they're in when they arrive and if there will be a difference in packaging. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *ceorto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually created an account on here because of my box this month, which was number 56. This is my third month and the first two have been really spot-on with my beauty profile. However, this month I received the following:

Benefit Fakeup

Benefit Big Easy

Agave Healing Oil Treatment

Pore No More

OPI Sheer Tints in the Teal color

Now, the Pore No More and the Agave Oil, I'm at least interested in trying. Fakeup is okay, at least it's the right color. The nail polish I personally find hideous and I haven't seen anyone else end up with this teal color. 

The Big Easy was my biggest disappointment, though. The sample size is laughable and it's the wrong color. 

I specifically do not have make-up checked off in my beauty profile, as I have sensitive skin and avoid certain ingredients. I get that Birchbox is a little random at times, but two face make-up products, from the same brand? Annoying.

I felt like everything was thrown randomly into the box this month, no cute packaging, and no fun "extras"...I even would have taken tea! 

Did anyone else get this box? Thoughts?

That's a pretty good box!  While everyone is bemoaning the Big Easy (and rightfully so), you're still getting a good mix of high value products.  The sheer nail tint is fun for layering over other polishes to give them a new look.  My mom has raved about the agave hair oil she got in her box. Technically, the Big Easy could be seen as an extra.  Albeit a small, sample, it's still a chance to check out a little bit of a completely unreleased product and is in addition to 4 deluxe sized samples and seems to be in the boxes with other benefit products in them.

Here's the thing.  It's a a random sample service that does WAY batter than any other sample service at matching to people's needs and wants.  Or even trying at all for that matter.  It's not meant to be a full size sub of every product you want/need.  I know there have been quite a few products I thought I was going to hate that I ended up loving and buying full sizes of (Dr. Lipp) and have even found HG products (Dr. Jart+ 45 SPF, Amika Blowout Spray, Miss Jessie's Leave-In Condish).  And I have also had my fair share of stuff that I didn't like (yesTo cc cream) and/or haven't used (Vasanti Brighten Up).  It's all in how you look at what you're getting.  Bummer boxes and products happen, but at least it happens for $10 and I haven't paid full price to try something I ended up not liking.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 12, 2014)

I just received my first box--the other two are going to my PO Box, but are somewhere in GA or trucking to TN in the storm now.  I have to say that my long thin hair loves the half-up tool, so if you don't want yours, you know who to PM!

Anyway, the snow is really coming down here--we have gone from not sticking to over an inch in two hours, and we have oh so many hours left to go.  They are now saying 6-10 inches, too silly for the south.  I am looking forward to playing with snowballs with the dogs--they catch them and then get completely surprised when their balls break apart in their mouths.  Too cute!  At least I work in education, so since school is cancelled, I am safe and at home.  My mother works in retail and I am worried about her getting around tomorrow morning--the poor thing has to be at work at 5am--in an area with no plows!  Oh the fun of working at a grocery store.  Thank goodness for parents who work to put their students through college and graduate school so that they can have a better life.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 12, 2014)

My box was delivered, but its not in my mailbox. Gawd, seriously?!?


----------



## Allison H (Feb 12, 2014)

> My box was delivered, but its not in my mailbox. Gawd, seriously?!?


 Kelly, I think (or hope) that the tracking is terribly off...below is my tracking information...I'm in the snowy part of the south, so our mail lady didn't deliver today (at least not in my neighborhood). BTW Duncan is where I live, but they shipped a package never delivered to a place called Snow Hill? LoL I dunno...


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would've preferred your punishment box to my own, lol. I don't know my number, but I got Toni &amp; Guy, RW in pink, pure mascara, and a different Joan Vaas (?) perfume. The Previse looks nice, at least.
I only meant punishment in the sense that they didn't use our profiles/didn't give us the full variety of box variations (seemingly), but I am pretty pleased with my 2 boxes. The RW and OPI were the main things I wanted this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also bought the pink RW a few months back when I didn't get it.  Did you at least get a different pink than you got before or was it the same? I haven't smelled the perfume yet but I am happy to see perfumes come in our boxes that aren't Juicy!


----------



## RedBadger (Feb 12, 2014)

Got my box yesterday!  Box 51, I think. Coola Matte, Smashbox mascara and eyeshadow, BP Hair Oil, and Ruby Wing Polish (Kitten Heels).

My hair oil lid had loosened just slightly, but only a drop or two escaped, so no biggie.  I used it today and LOVE IT. Will definitely be buying.

Can I just say I'm really disappointed in the Coola sample.  It's a deluxe size sample tube ( a size that usually holds 15ml of product).  But when I picked it up, it was so light! I looked at it though the light, and there's almost nothing in there.  Then I looked closer at the tube, and it says 5mL.  Boo



   I went through some of my other sample tubes that were around, and all the rest that are that size all say 15mL.  If you're going to give me a stingy sample, put it in a tiny tube so I'm not disappointed by a nearly empty tube.

Otherwise, great box this month, and after I do my reviews I'll have $50 in points! yeah!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 12, 2014)

> Good to know as this happened to me with the oil. Did your box page automatically update with the replacement box products? Thanks!


 To be honest I don't know! I was wxpecting an envelope with a bubble mailer or something so when I got the box I was like "OMG someone gifted me a sub to BB?" Then I logged into my account and the replacement box was there not the box I originally got! I usually don't log into BB much after they update on the 10th until I do my reviews. Sorry I couldn't be of more helo!


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 12, 2014)

> I actually created an account on here because of my box this month, which was number 56. This is my third month and the first two have been really spot-on with my beauty profile. However, this month I received the following: Benefit Fakeup Benefit Big Easy Agave Healing Oil Treatment Pore No More OPI Sheer Tints in the Teal color Now, the Pore No More and the Agave Oil, I'm at least interested in trying. Fakeup is okay, at least it's the right color. The nail polish I personally find hideous and I haven't seen anyone else end up with this teal color.Â  The Big Easy was my biggest disappointment, though. The sample size is laughable and it's the wrong color.Â  I specifically do not have make-up checked off in my beauty profile, as I have sensitive skin and avoid certain ingredients. I get that Birchbox is a little random at times, but two face make-up products, from the same brand? Annoying. I felt like everything was thrown randomly into the box this month, no cute packaging, and no fun "extras"...I even would have taken tea!Â  Did anyone else get this box? Thoughts?


 I got this box (actually 2 of them on 2 different accounts) and am overall really happy with it. But I have makeup and nail polish checked as the things I can't get enough of, so it fits my profile. I have thick, wavy, frizzy hair and love hair oils so I am excited to try that. I also have combo skin with large pores so I'm excited about the Dr Brandt. This box seems to fit my profile really well...but I can understand why you wouldn't be as happy since it doesn't sound like it's a great match for your profile. I was a little disappointed in the big easy peely card and wish I would have been able to test it more than once, but I like that i got to sample a product that hasn't even been released yet, and I like benefit cosmetics in general, so I was not too upset.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> with that said I have received a couple boxes in the past that made me wonder why in the world they sent me that box because it didn't seem consistent with my profile at all. But I don't think any of us should expect BB to send us a box that fits our profile spot-on every single month (I know I don't expect that). Even with a couple boxes I didn't love, I've had more good months than bad months...and this was a good month for me personally! Sorry to hear you didn't enjoy it. Hopefully next month is better for you (if you stick around! )


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 12, 2014)

i just gotta say that i love the OPI sheer tints. so simple...yet i love them so much.


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 12, 2014)

> Did anyone get a OPi sheer tint polish in any color other than Magenta (reddish tint) ? It seems I'm getting a bottle in all 3 of my boxes this month. Not sure I will even use one let alone 3... If I get all the same, if anyone doesn't get any and is interested let me know.. Otherwise it will collect dust in my drawer lol.


 My other 2 boxes came both with the Vioet color so at least I don't have 3 PF the same. Only 2..


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 12, 2014)

My box says "Package out for post office delivery" which seems like an odd way of phrasing it, but hey. Now if the mail would come...it's already an hour later than yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 12, 2014)

> i just gotta say that i love the OPI sheer tints. so simple...yet i love them so much.


 Yes. This!! Just a wash of color is so different from full-on paint and unexpected. And the miniature bottle...gah! Adorable!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got this box except my polish was sheer pink. But I said something about it and basically got raked over the coals for saying I hated the box. Especially the fake up as there was only a very thin sliver of it on the tube and it scratched my face when I at least tryed to try it out so I could at least review it right and the women a few pages ago. Acted liked they didn't believe me. S I just cancelled my BB because I have it it with getting boxes that are crap! It's OKAY for them to say they don't like it! but if someone else says they don't like it they rake them over the coals and act like they are lying about and don't believe them and go on and on about it like what I say was a crime!!! I just won't get back on this thread and I'm really glad your fake up sample was fine. Just be care about saying anything negative on this thead.
I wouldn't take it too personally. See, last month, people who got the fakeup sample were complaining about the size of it, even when they did get a decent size to try out. (Not huge. Could've been better. But still, enough to use for a few tries.) So I think people had that in mind when responding to you. But, it sounds like you got a bad sample, which could happen to anyone, with any sample, at any time. If that particular sample hadn't already had a history of prior discussion attached to it, you probably wouldn't have gotten so many responses. And I don't think anyone was disbelieving you, just trying to figure out how your sample had been so different from all the rest, if that makes sense.


----------



## Deareux (Feb 12, 2014)

I got my box today and the Beauty Protector oil was completely shattered, covering the inside of my box with oil and glass shards.


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 12, 2014)

> I signed up for a 2nd and 3rd subscription for the us weekly points and filled out profiles completely different but am getting 2 identical boxes. I'm bummed. There is no way I will use both of any of the products except possibly the perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am working on my profile on this site since I am new I can not post on trade forum yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anybody have any advise ? My identical box pics :


 The other 2 arrived today.. Identical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only drink reg plain decaf tea so I'm tired of tea bags. Got some other kind last month plus I got some in my Love for Food box too each month... Boooo Ps does anyone else end up with typing on these forums and the typing is lagging and all messed up when trying to post. It's really pissing me off waiting in between typing every 3 letters to see if it's going to actually type. This post took like 10 minutes for what should have been 20 seconds to post and puts a period in wherever it feels like it. Uuuugggghhhh. Super annoying ! Makes me not even want to try anymore


----------



## LizGeary (Feb 12, 2014)

. No bb delivery for me today.. I can't even tell where the yard ends and the street begins!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

That's a pretty good box!  While everyone is bemoaning the Big Easy (and rightfully so), you're still getting a good mix of high value products.  The sheer nail tint is fun for layering over other polishes to give them a new look.  My mom has raved about the agave hair oil she got in her box. *Technically, the Big Easy could be seen as an extra.  Albeit a small, sample, it's still a chance to check out a little bit of a completely unreleased product *and is in addition to 4 deluxe sized samples and seems to be in the boxes with other benefit products in them.

Here's the thing.  It's a a random sample service that does WAY batter than any other sample service at matching to people's needs and wants.  Or even trying at all for that matter.  It's not meant to be a full size sub of every product you want/need.  I know there have been quite a few products I thought I was going to hate that I ended up loving and buying full sizes of (Dr. Lipp) and have even found HG products (Dr. Jart+ 45 SPF, Amika Blowout Spray, Miss Jessie's Leave-In Condish).  And I have also had my fair share of stuff that I didn't like (yesTo cc cream) and/or haven't used (Vasanti Brighten Up).  It's all in how you look at what you're getting.  Bummer boxes and products happen, but at least it happens for $10 and I haven't paid full price to try something I ended up not liking.
I'd have to disagree on this one. I defended the Smashbox card with the shadows because you could get a few uses out of it to actually try the shadows. But with a teeny sample of foundation, bb cream, cc cream, etc., all you might be able to do is match the color to your skin. So, if you weren't already sold on the product so you were just trying to find the right shade, you wouldn't be able to tell anything about it. You can't wear it even one time, to see how it lasts throughout the day. You can't even rub it between your fingers to judge how the formula feels. You can only swipe it on. That said, I'm sure they counted it as an extra like they did the Smashbox (which I got in one of my boxes).

I didn't get the BE though, so no skin off my back. And I agree that many boxes that got the BE had other nice samples to go along with it. All I'm saying is I don't think it did anyone any good for BB to send out this particular sample, even as an extra. I've had similar samples, like the Garnier BB cream everyone raved about. I got *several* cards to try. I finally jumped in and bought some. I don't like it. The cards were a complete waste. And really they were so small, they didn't help much with shade matching either. Just mho.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2014)

[@]Alicia1970CT[/@] I'm sorry you're having trouble with the site! Have you tried logging out, then logging back in? And would you mind letting us know what color the nail polish is, and the tea flavors? My box is coming very slowly, and we have an ice storm going on right now! Yikes! ETA oops saw where you said you got the purple one! Sorry!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

womp womp.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not a terrible box, but definitely not as exciting as some of the others. I am just so bummed about the "extra" this month. I don't understand how I'm supposed to review an item (even if it is an extra) when I can't even cover my face with the amount that is given. There's no way for me to judge if this is a good product or not simply by the consistency and appearance alone. I'm even less enthused about what is coming in my second box, however, I have been pleasantly surprised in the past so I'm hoping when I get it I end up loving it more than this one lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I only meant punishment in the sense that they didn't use our profiles/didn't give us the full variety of box variations (seemingly), but I am pretty pleased with my 2 boxes. The RW and OPI were the main things I wanted this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also bought the pink RW a few months back when I didn't get it.  Did you at least get a different pink than you got before or was it the same? I haven't smelled the perfume yet but I am happy to see perfumes come in our boxes that aren't Juicy!
Oh I can't really complain about my punishment box either, lol. Between my 4 :blush: boxes, I got almost everything I wanted. No W3LL stick (but so few got that anyway) and no Previsage (or whatever it was). Didn't even know that one existed til I saw your box and decided I'd like to try it, haha!

As for the RW, I got the same one I'd already gotten on a different account. But, that was the sample that leaked. I emailed and they are sending me out a new one. I had set up a trade for it to get the glitter, though, so now I'm waiting to see what happens. I'd love if they'd send me a whole new box, like some are saying, but I'm not expecting it either. I just hate to worry that I might have to back out on a trade or something.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



.
No bb delivery for me today.. I can't even tell where the yard ends and the street begins!!

Omgosh, I know you all aren't used to snow down there, so I totally understand, but if I woke up and saw that I would be relieved! Last snow storm we had here I was knee-deep in the devil's powder! LOL


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 12, 2014)

Ohh, I got the blue OPI! I wanted amber, but anyways, I'm glad it wasn't pink.

I also got fakeup in light, idk if they were sending out different shades or not, but I'm glad I didn't get one too dark for me!

I'll try the Pores No More, and maybe the Agave hair oil or maybe it will enhance a trade. I just bought a 4 oz bottle of Neil George Gooseberry Oil, I'm basically set for a few years


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



womp womp.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not a terrible box, but definitely not as exciting as some of the others. I am just so bummed about the "extra" this month. I don't understand how I'm supposed to review an item (even if it is an extra) when I can't even cover my face with the amount that is given. There's no way for me to judge if this is a good product or not simply by the consistency and appearance alone. I'm even less enthused about what is coming in my second box, however, I have been pleasantly surprised in the past so I'm hoping when I get it I end up loving it more than this one lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Same box I just received!

I like it. It's not "OMG MOST AMAZING BOX EVER" but they can't all be


----------



## QueenJane (Feb 12, 2014)

> womp womp.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not a terrible box, but definitely not as exciting as some of the others. I am just so bummed about the "extra" this month. I don't understand how I'm supposed to review an item (even if it is an extra) when I can't even cover my face with the amount that is given. There's no way for me to judge if this is a good product or not simply by the consistency and appearance alone. I'm even less enthused about what is coming in my second box, however, I have been pleasantly surprised in the past so I'm hoping when I get it I end up loving it more than this one lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got this book woth the pink OPI. is that one teal?


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 12, 2014)

Not trying to start any problems here, but isn't it weird that some people received a full size Cynthia Rowley eyeliner ($18 value) and then those of us who got Benefit samples got itttty bitty ones? The full size Fakeup is $24...There's plenty of other disparities of course.


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 12, 2014)

First month in a while I am not happy with my products.

Got the deluxe shampoo and conditioner with the opi nail polish, tea bags and a eye cream by caudelie.  I don't like how they give two tea bags and that's one item but the shampoo and conditioner are separately counted items.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box says "Package out for post office delivery" which seems like an odd way of phrasing it, but hey. Now if the mail would come...it's already an hour later than yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When mine says this, it means it's out to be delivered TO my post office. Then, my post office delivers it to me the following day.

Did you get it today?


----------



## jt0303 (Feb 12, 2014)

> womp womp.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not a terrible box, but definitely not as exciting as some of the others. I am just so bummed about the "extra" this month. I don't understand how I'm supposed to review an item (even if it is an extra) when I can't even cover my face with the amount that is given. There's no way for me to judge if this is a good product or not simply by the consistency and appearance alone. I'm even less enthused about what is coming in my second box, however, I have been pleasantly surprised in the past so I'm hoping when I get it I end up loving it more than this one lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm jealous of your teal opi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if that takes any of the sting out. I got a second (just received last month) hot pink Ruby wing - blech it's awful.


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jt0303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm jealous of your real opi



if that takes any of the sting out. I got a second (just received last month) hot pink Ruby wing - blech it's awful.
I would so love the Ruby wing polish, I have been holding off from purchasing hoping to get in my box.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got this box except my polish was sheer pink. But I said something about it and basically got raked over the coals for saying I hated the box. Especially the fake up as there was only a very thin sliver of it on the tube and it scratched my face when I at least tryed to try it out so I could at least review it right and the women a few pages ago. Acted liked they didn't believe me. S I just cancelled my BB because I have it it with getting boxes that are crap! It's OKAY for them to say they don't like it! but if someone else says they don't like it they rake them over the coals and act like they are lying about and don't believe them and go on and on about it like what I say was a crime!!! I just won't get back on this thread and I'm really glad your fake up sample was fine. Just be care about saying anything negative on this thead.

I think you misunderstand some of us, Spritiwind10. It is hard to recognize tone over text, but I read through the comments and I really didn't notice anyone raking you over the coals. Just b/c some people were surprised at the size of your sample does not mean they didn't believe you. Everyone's opinion is appreciated here, good or bad... Yours included!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jt0303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm jealous of your teal opi



if that takes any of the sting out. I got a second (just received last month) hot pink Ruby wing - blech it's awful.
Don't be jealous. I'm sure I can make it work with one of my polishes, but it makes my nails look like they're rotting/moldy or dirty when it's worn alone...not a nice look in my opinion. lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not trying to start any problems here, but isn't it weird that some people received a full size Cynthia Rowley eyeliner ($18 value) and then those of us who got Benefit samples got itttty bitty ones? The full size Fakeup is $24...There's plenty of other disparities of course. 
with 50+ variations a month it's bound to happen and it always happens. they can only really work with what these brands give them.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I said something about it and basically got raked over the coals for saying I hated the box. Especially the fake up as there was only a very thin sliver of it on the tube and it scratched my face when I at least tryed to try it out so I could at least review it right and the women a few pages ago. Acted liked they didn't believe me. S I just cancelled my BB because I have it it with getting boxes that are crap! It's OKAY for them to say they don't like it! but if someone else says they don't like it they rake them over the coals and act like they are lying about and don't believe them and go on and on about it like what I say was a crime!!! I just won't get back on this thread and I'm really glad your fake up sample was fine. Just be care about saying anything negative on this thead.


----------



## abreeskye (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm so bummed!

I'd heard of people's boxes changing last minute before, but it's never happened to me.  Until now!

I was SO freaking happy with both of my accounts this month.  It was going to be the best month yet ... and one of my boxes even contained the shampoo and conditioner. 

I just looked a minute ago since I was already logged in, and checking my tracking.  Both boxes are different!  WTF.  And not only that, they are almost just alike.

Grrr.  I want my original boxes!  I was so excited!

Did this happen to any of you guys this month?


----------



## katie4747 (Feb 12, 2014)

> Omgosh, I know you all aren't used to snow down there, so I totally understand, but if I woke up and saw that I would be relieved! Last snow storm we had here I was knee-deep in the devil's powder! LOL


 Where are you from MissJexie? Minnesota? I'm from Minnesota but am now living in Western New York for school. Even though it's nothing compared to MN winters , I still feel bad for the people from the south that are getting cold temps and snow because they aren't prepared for that kind of weather.


----------



## jt0303 (Feb 12, 2014)

Omg @ devils powder! Here (MD) we call it the white death...and we are due tonight for a super fun foot



> Omgosh, I know you all aren't used to snow down there, so I totally understand, but if I woke up and saw that I would be relieved! Last snow storm we had here I was knee-deep in the devil's powder! LOL


----------



## Allison H (Feb 12, 2014)

> Where are you from MissJexie? Minnesota? I'm from Minnesota but am now living in Western New York for school. Even though it's nothing compared to MN winters , I still feel bad for the people from the south that are getting cold temps and snow because they aren't prepared for that kind of weather.


 Yup, yup...we don't have the plows for the roads and good luck finding a snow shovel, you'd have to buy one online. ðŸ˜’ Now it's sleeting where I'm at, so I'm just waiting for the power to go out...snow/ice/sleet make for heavy power lines and tree limbs. On a positive note, it's fun to have a snow day since we don't get them very often. ðŸ˜


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Allison H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup, yup...we don't have the plows for the roads and good luck finding a snow shovel, you'd have to buy one online. ðŸ˜’
Now it's sleeting where I'm at, so I'm just waiting for the power to go out...snow/ice/sleet make for heavy power lines and tree limbs.
On a positive note, it's fun to have a snow day since we don't get them very often. ðŸ˜
Make sure to charge up the cell phones!  I hate it when the power goes out and I have to pull the car out and sit in it to charge the phone.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  We are up to about three inches so far--with snow in the forecast until around 3pm tomorrow.  Might well get a snow day tomorrow!



 



(In my mind he is a dancing snowman)


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie4747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Where are you from MissJexie? Minnesota? I'm from Minnesota but am now living in Western New York for school. Even though it's nothing compared to MN winters , I still feel bad for the people from the south that are getting cold temps and snow because they aren't prepared for that kind of weather.
I was born and raised in MA but I'm Rhode Island right now. I do feel bad for everyone in the south right now! LOL I wouldn't wish snow on ANYONE! It's the worsttttt


----------



## Allison H (Feb 12, 2014)

> Make sure to charge up the cell phones! Â I hate it when the power goes out and I have to pull the car out and sit in it to charge the phone. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â We are up to about three inches so far--with snow in the forecast until around 3pm tomorrow. Â Might well get a snow day tomorrow! :icon_wink Â :marchmellow: (In my mind he is a dancing snowman)Â


 Haha! Yeah, my cell phone had been attached to its charger all day. I hope you stay safe and warm! I like your dancing snowman. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  with 50+ variations a month it's bound to happen and it always happens. they can only really work with what these brands give them. 
That's pretty much what I figured. I wish more of the items seemed as good/full size though


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 12, 2014)

Couture La La Malibu smells very similar to the regular Couture La La. I really like it. I was hoping to like the Dr. Brandt Pore Refiner, but it didn't do much for my pores. Applying it feels super greasy. God, I wish that perfume wasn't fifty+ bucks. :'(


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 12, 2014)

Ugh... My main accounts box got here today...  I got box 51:

 
COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face 
 
Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish
Smashbox Cosmetics Full Exposure Mascara
 
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; 
Oil
Smashbox Cosmetics Full Exposure Palette
The problems: 

- Oil shattered. Everywhere. While it made everything in the box smell lovely, I still can't get over how they thought it was a good idea to pack it that way.

- Coola sample basically has nothing in it. I get that it puts the right size of product on the tube, but that is hella deceptive and honestly makes me think twice about every buying something from that company.

- The uninspiring Smashbox eyeshadow sample... sigh.

- I don't wear mascara, but at least this is a decent sample that I can pass on.

- I never wear hot pink polish. That being said, I am also a polish addict so this will go into my collection and may be used in the future so I am totally fine this this one (although I would have preferred a different color). 

IF the oil hadn't busted, and IF the Coola sample was more than half a use I would have been happy with this box...


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 12, 2014)

My box arrived today a day early. I got box 51:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb51

I was relieved to see that my Beauty Protector sample arrived in one piece, but the cap was definitely loose. It smells like cupcakes to me, and I'm not sure how I feel about this yet. My all-time favorite hair product I've received from BB was the UniqOne spray because it smells like Bounce dryer sheets. I think I might be more of a dryer sheet girl than a cupcake girl, but I'll give it a shot.

I had to try out the Ruby Wing immediately, but it's cloudy and cold out, so I only got a small color change in the short amount of time I was outside. The change was a bit more noticeable in areas where the polish was applied more thickly, so I might add a 3rd coat of polish to see if it makes the effect stronger. I didn't use a topcoat because I think mine has some sort of UV protectant in it, so it will be interesting to see how that affects the wear.

I was glad that the Coola sample is in a resealable tube. My last BB Coola sample arrived in a pillow pack. Mascara will go to my mom, as I'm drowning in mascara at the moment. I'm not particularly bummed about the eye shadow card. I like that there are 10 colors to try and that half are shimmer and half are matte colors. In general, I'd much rather have an eyeshadow card like this one over a perfume sample, except from a small number of perfume houses.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box arrived today a day early. I got box 51:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2014/february-2014-bb51

I was relieved to see that my Beauty Protector sample arrived in one piece, but the cap was definitely loose. It smells like cupcakes to me, and I'm not sure how I feel about this yet. My all-time favorite hair product I've received from BB was the UniqOne spray because it smells like Bounce dryer sheets. I think I might be more of a dryer sheet girl than a cupcake girl, but I'll give it a shot.

I had to try out the Ruby Wing immediately, but it's cloudy and cold out, so I only got a small color change in the short amount of time I was outside. The change was a bit more noticeable in areas where the polish was applied more thickly, so I might add a 3rd coat of polish to see if it makes the effect stronger. I didn't use a topcoat because I think mine has some sort of UV protectant in it, so it will be interesting to see how that affects the wear.

I was glad that the Coola sample is in a resealable tube. My last BB Coola sample arrived in a pillow pack. Mascara will go to my mom, as I'm drowning in mascara at the moment. I'm not particularly bummed about the eye shadow card. I like that there are 10 colors to try and that half are shimmer and half are matte colors. In general, I'd much rather have an eyeshadow card like this one over a perfume sample, except from a small number of perfume houses.
Dryer sheet smell--I will have to try that!  My senior year of college I lived above a laundry room--right over the driers, between the white noise and the softly perfumed air I was a super happy girl!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 12, 2014)

> Couture La La Malibu smells very similar to the regular Couture La La. I really like it. I was hoping to like the Dr. Brandt Pore Refiner, but it didn't do much for my pores. Applying it feels super greasy. God, I wish that perfume wasn't fifty+ bucks. :'( They have a roller ball of the Malibu and some other LE Juicy fragrance at Ulta and Sephora for $25. Sephora is 3x points on perfumes right now and Ulta is 5x points. Mine is out for delivery so I can describe the other scent better! Hope that helps! Sorry I an on my phone and I cant get the quote to work out! Hope you see this @queenofperil


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dryer sheet smell--I will have to try that!  My senior year of college I lived above a laundry room--right over the driers, between the white noise and the softly perfumed air I was a super happy girl!  





That sounds like heaven! I don't know what it is, but I find the smell of dryer sheets to be really comforting. I keep one in a mesh pocket inside my luggage to keep my clothes smelling fresh. My senior year, I lived in an apartment above the ambulance bay of a hospital. It's amazing how you adapt to things, though, because it got to the point where I could sleep through any ambulance no problem, but the siren on a fire truck would wake me up immediately.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That sounds like heaven! I don't know what it is, but I find the smell of dryer sheets to be really comforting. I keep one in a mesh pocket inside my luggage to keep my clothes smelling fresh. My senior year, I lived in an apartment above the ambulance bay of a hospital. It's amazing how you adapt to things, though, because it got to the point where I could sleep through any ambulance no problem, but the siren on a fire truck would wake me up immediately.


----------



## gingerbreadpcs (Feb 12, 2014)

My birchbox app showed that I was receiving the OPI tints polish, smashbox mascara, smashbox palette sample, Joan Vaas amethyst perfume, and 1 other item I don't recall. Now, 2 days after it supposedly shipped, it says I am getting eyeko skinny liner, dr lipp nipple balm, liz earle clean and polish, ahmad teas, and agave healing oil. Why would my box have changed, and also, to me this box does not seem to have any of the US weekly items in it. I have been a subscriber over 6 months, so not a new sub. Is it possible they oversold the US Weekly by promising it to new subs and now they are sending out non US boxes instead? I was really looking forward to the smashbox mascara, OPI, and the perfume(unlike a lot of you, I can never have enough vials, lol).


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerbreadpcs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My birchbox app showed that I was receiving the OPI tints polish, smashbox mascara, smashbox palette sample, Joan Vaas amethyst perfume, and 1 other item I don't recall. Now, 2 days after it supposedly shipped, it says I am getting eyeko skinny liner, dr lipp nipple balm, liz earle clean and polish, ahmad teas, and agave healing oil. Why would my box have changed, and also, to me this box does not seem to have any of the US weekly items in it. I have been a subscriber over 6 months, so not a new sub. Is it possible they oversold the US Weekly by promising it to new subs and now they are sending out non US boxes instead? I was really looking forward to the smashbox mascara, OPI, and the perfume(unlike a lot of you, I can never have enough vials, lol).
I am sure there will be plenty of people willing to trade you.  Heck--I will trade you a whole box of perfume samples for that box.


----------



## abreeskye (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerbreadpcs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My birchbox app showed that I was receiving the OPI tints polish, smashbox mascara, smashbox palette sample, Joan Vaas amethyst perfume, and 1 other item I don't recall. Now, 2 days after it supposedly shipped, it says I am getting eyeko skinny liner, dr lipp nipple balm, liz earle clean and polish, ahmad teas, and agave healing oil. Why would my box have changed, and also, to me this box does not seem to have any of the US weekly items in it. I have been a subscriber over 6 months, so not a new sub. Is it possible they oversold the US Weekly by promising it to new subs and now they are sending out non US boxes instead? I was really looking forward to the smashbox mascara, OPI, and the perfume(unlike a lot of you, I can never have enough vials, lol).
This happened to me too.  I know that this has happened to others in the past.  I wonder if they contacted customer service, and what they did about it?  Because I would SO rather have what I was originally getting, and what so excited.  And now I'm super bummed.  I have 2 boxes right now, and now that they've changed what I'm getting, they are both the exact same except for one item!  It's frustrating to get your hopes up that you're scoring such an awesome box, and that it's making up for the meh box you're getting.  Then all of a sudden, they take the awesome one away and give you an almost duplicate of the meh one!


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am not pleased AT ALL with my box. It's the worst I have ever received. I worked out the value of the samples and it comes to less than $9... For a $10 box.

After I tweeted about my extreme disappointment, BirchboxOps told me to email them at [email protected] but I don't see how that is going to help. I got a terrible box and they aren't going to send me a new one are they?

If you are wondering what I got:
-ayres soap
-agave hair treatment packet
-opi sheer tint- the amber one
-juicy couture perfume
-miracle skin transformer (which has so much shimmer! How could anyone possible use this?!)

@sarasbeautyblog - How are you calculating a value of $9?  The OPI is $9 by itself if it's a full size, which I think it is..


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: 
Quote: Originally Posted by *gingerbreadpcs* 


  My birchbox app showed that I was receiving the OPI tints polish, smashbox mascara, smashbox palette sample, Joan Vaas amethyst perfume, and 1 other item I don't recall. Now, 2 days after it supposedly shipped, it says I am getting eyeko skinny liner, dr lipp nipple balm, liz earle clean and polish, ahmad teas, and agave healing oil. Why would my box have changed, and also, to me this box does not seem to have any of the US weekly items in it. I have been a subscriber over 6 months, so not a new sub. Is it possible they oversold the US Weekly by promising it to new subs and now they are sending out non US boxes instead? I was really looking forward to the smashbox mascara, OPI, and the perfume(unlike a lot of you, I can never have enough vials, lol).
Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This happened to me too.  I know that this has happened to others in the past.  I wonder if they contacted customer service, and what they did about it?  Because I would SO rather have what I was originally getting, and what so excited.  And now I'm super bummed.  I have 2 boxes right now, and now that they've changed what I'm getting, they are both the exact same except for one item!  It's frustrating to get your hopes up that you're scoring such an awesome box, and that it's making up for the meh box you're getting.  Then all of a sudden, they take the awesome one away and give you an almost duplicate of the meh one!

It sounds like you had the opposite of everyone else's problems on the 10th.

I could be wrong, but I'm guessing you're getting the first box, since everyone else with the Liz Earle updated to a US Weekly box.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@sarasbeautyblog - How are you calculating a value of $9?  The OPI is $9 by itself if it's a full size, which I think it is..

From what the other girls have said, the OPI is not full size...


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@sarasbeautyblog - How are you calculating a value of $9?  The OPI is $9 by itself if it's a full size, which I think it is.. 
Nope, itttty bitty size. Like this set, 4 of them for $13

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6340219

ETA: I love these little sets though. SO much cheaper than buying every polish for full price, which I'll never use up


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 12, 2014)

opi minis are 1/8fl oz compared to full size which are 1/2 FL Oz. that means each mini is worth about $2.25



> @sarasbeautyblog Â - How are you calculating a value of $9? Â The OPI is $9 by itself if it's a full size, which I think it is..Â


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope, itttty bitty size. Like this set, 4 of them for $13

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6340219
But super cute!  I sort of want a set of each of the little ones for my office at work--to fill in when I chip a nail--slight color is better than nothing.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It sounds like you had the opposite of everyone else's problems on the 10th.

I could be wrong, but I'm guessing you're getting the first box, since everyone else with the Liz Earle updated to a US Weekly box.

Here I have been checking and re-checking my box on BB's website praying for it to change, and others are changing without warning to things they don't want. This whole month has been really odd, hasn't it? Starting with the credit card glitches and ending with shattered protect &amp; oil bottles and box switcheroos


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From what the other girls have said, the OPI is not full size...




Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope, itttty bitty size. Like this set, 4 of them for $13

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod6340219

ETA: I love these little sets though. SO much cheaper than buying every polish for full price, which I'll never use up
Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

opi minis are 1/8fl oz compared to full size which are 1/2 FL Oz. that means each mini is worth about $2.25

Whoops, my bad!


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 12, 2014)

> [@]Alicia1970CT[/@] I'm sorry you're having trouble with the site! Have you tried logging out, then logging back in? And would you mind letting us know what color the nail polish is, and the tea flavors? My box is coming very slowly, and we have an ice storm going on right now! Yikes! ETA oops saw where you said you got the purple one! Sorry!





> [@]Alicia1970CT[/@] I'm sorry you're having trouble with the site! Have you tried logging out, then logging back in? And would you mind letting us know what color the nail polish is, and the tea flavors? My box is coming very slowly, and we have an ice storm going on right now! Yikes! ETA oops saw where you said you got the purple one! Sorry!


 Yes it's the Violet one.... It's pretty. The Tea flavors are White Vanilla Grapefruit and Classic Paris.. I tried adding a pic... I have the flu and feel like I was run over by a truck at the moment so it's nothing fancy. Just a quick one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Tried the log in trick but still having an issue posting.. Not sure why since other things seem fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 12, 2014)

We are bracing for 8-14 inches of snow tommorow in CT. The state has pretty much shut down in preperation ... I am so done with winter.. Anywho this post was actually to ask advise. I'm fairly new to Beauty sample subscriptions and was wondering how you guys store products like the Agave hair oil pillow packs once open. There is definitely more than one use from sample even on my long hair. Once opened I fear it will be a mess to store...


----------



## queenofperil (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Couture La La Malibu smells very similar to the regular Couture La La. I really like it. I was hoping to like the Dr. Brandt Pore Refiner, but it didn't do much for my pores. Applying it feels super greasy. God, I wish that perfume wasn't fifty+ bucks. :'(

They have a roller ball of the Malibu and some other LE Juicy fragrance at Ulta and Sephora for $25. Sephora is 3x points on perfumes right now and Ulta is 5x points. Mine is out for delivery so I can describe the other scent better! Hope that helps!

Sorry I an on my phone and I cant get the quote to work out! Hope you see this @queenofperil

Damn. I'd totally get that if it didn't have the other one attached to it. I haven't smelled it, and I don't like any other perfumes from Juicy aside from Couture La La (which I already have a rollerball of, haha) and this new Couture La La Malibu one. I really appreciate the tip, though. 75 points would have been nice!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2014)

So at this point I hold out little hope for either box to get to me in one piece, unfrozen or anytime in the next week!  We had about 1-2 inches of snow yesterday, an additional 5+ today, and right now it's sleeting.  It's either that or a "wintry mix" for the rest of the night.  Then BACK TO SNOW tomorrow before it all ends around 3 pm.  And this is in NC, where my kids already lost 4 days of school over 3 inches of snow 2 weeks ago.  They've shut down schools, business, and military installations around here.   The police are so far behind that they're encouraging people in non-injury car accidents to exchange info and file reports "in a few days".  

My only consolation is that next Friday it's supposed to be 73 degrees.  COME ON, SUN!  Take this Devil's Dandruff!  This New England Clam Powder!  This Yankee Slush!  (And yes, I am quoting from Taran Killam's "Buford Calloway" skit from SNL.  It was hilarious)


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Feb 12, 2014)

> I actually created an account on here because of my box this month, which was number 56. This is my third month and the first two have been really spot-on with my beauty profile. However, this month I received the following: Benefit Fakeup Benefit Big Easy Agave Healing Oil Treatment Pore No More OPI Sheer Tints in the Teal color Now, the Pore No More and the Agave Oil, I'm at least interested in trying. Fakeup is okay, at least it's the right color. The nail polish I personally find hideous and I haven't seen anyone else end up with this teal color.Â  The Big Easy was my biggest disappointment, though. The sample size is laughable and it's the wrong color.Â  I specifically do not have make-up checked off in my beauty profile, as I have sensitive skin and avoid certain ingredients. I get that Birchbox is a little random at times, but two face make-up products, from the same brand? Annoying. I felt like everything was thrown randomly into the box this month, no cute packaging, and no fun "extras"...I even would have taken tea!Â  Did anyone else get this box? Thoughts?





> I got this box except my polish was sheer pink. But I said something about it and basically got raked over the coals for saying I hated the box. Especially the fake up as there was only a very thin sliver of it on the tube and it scratched my face when I at least tryed to try it out so I could at least review it right and the women a few pages ago. Acted liked they didn't believe me. S I just cancelled my BB because I have it it with getting boxes that are crap! It's OKAY for them to say they don't like it! but if someone else says they don't like it they rake them over the coals and act like they are lying about and don't believe them and go on and on about it like what I say was a crime!!! I just won't get back on this thread and I'm really glad your fake up sample was fine. Just be care about saying anything negative on this thead.





> womp womp.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not a terrible box, but definitely not as exciting as some of the others. I am just so bummed about the "extra" this month. I don't understand how I'm supposed to review an item (even if it is an extra) when I can't even cover my face with the amount that is given. There's no way for me to judge if this is a good product or not simply by the consistency and appearance alone. I'm even less enthused about what is coming in my second box, however, I have been pleasantly surprised in the past so I'm hoping when I get it I end up loving it more than this one lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Same box I just received! I like it. It's not "OMG MOST AMAZING BOX EVER" but they can't all be





> I got this book woth the pink OPI. is that one teal?


 I got the same box as all of you. Are any of you thinking about emailing and complaining? I'm upset because the peelie and the cardboard hair oil are both one time use.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's interesting, my last Vitamin D test was at a 4, and the doctor advised me to take vitamin D but he didn't specify a high dose nor did he act particularly concerned.  I think this is the last straw for this doctor.  If you don't mind me asking, is your supplement OTC?  If it is, could you tell me what it is?
 
Wow. A vit D of 4.  I hope they give you a one time booster. I have chronic low D, but not that low.  I was taking 3000 IU a day and that wasn't enough so I'm up to 4-5000 IU.  Vit D deficiency is actually quite common north of Atlantaâ€¦.something about the sun and the ability of the rays to provide enough.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Alicia1970CT I'm sorry you're having trouble with the site! Have you tried logging out, then logging back in?

And would you mind letting us know what color the nail polish is, and the tea flavors? My box is coming very slowly, and we have an ice storm going on right now! Yikes!

ETA oops saw where you said you got the purple one! Sorry!
Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Alicia1970CT I'm sorry you're having trouble with the site! Have you tried logging out, then logging back in?

And would you mind letting us know what color the nail polish is, and the tea flavors? My box is coming very slowly, and we have an ice storm going on right now! Yikes!

ETA oops saw where you said you got the purple one! Sorry!

Yes it's the Violet one.... It's pretty.
The Tea flavors are White Vanilla Grapefruit and Classic Paris..

I tried adding a pic... I have the flu and feel like I was run over by a truck at the moment so it's nothing fancy. Just a quick one





Tried the log in trick but still having an issue posting.. Not sure why since other things seem fine




Oooh thank you for the pics!  Looks amazing!  (And I'm on the couch with a touch of the stomach flu myself, so I hear ya!).  This storm is a beast, so I hope you're able to stay safe and warm inside during it.  Darn you, Pax!

(Also, instead of just logging out/in, try shutting down your entire browser window, and then re-opening.  If you're like me, and you like to keep your website windows open for several days at a time, things can get wonky after awhile.  I think the computer gets confused re-accessing the same info over and over!  Hopefully that helps!)


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 12, 2014)

In case anyone is looking for information on the color and flavor variations of products going out in either of these boxes:  Yesterday I received Box # 51 with the Ruby Wing Kitten Heels polish (which changes from pink to red) and today I received Box #28 with the OPI polish in teal and the Harney and Sons tea in Paris and White Vanilla Grapefruit.


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 12, 2014)

> Oooh thank you for the pics! Â Looks amazing! Â (And I'm on the couch with a touch of the stomach flu myself, so I hear ya!). Â This storm is a beast, so I hope you're able to stay safe and warm inside during it.Â  Darn you, Pax! (Also, instead of just logging out/in, try shutting down your entire browser window, and then re-opening. Â If you're like me, and you like to keep your website windows open for several days at a time, things can get wonky after awhile. Â I think the computer gets confused re-accessing the same info over and over! Â Hopefully that helps!)


 Will do.. Thanks !! Hope you feel better and stay safe and warm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 12, 2014)

Got the first of two boxes today! (Box #9) Thankfully everything arrived in tact!

The Juicy Couture La La Malibu was actually a lot nicer than I thought it would be! After it dries, it smells like mangos. 



 

I hated how the Beauty Protector Detangle Spray smelled, but the hair oil smells amazing... like cotton candy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The 32 Oral Breath crystals are actually a lot more fun than I thought they would be! It's like adult poprocks, haha.


----------



## brandarae (Feb 12, 2014)

I received my box today. I'm a little underwhelmed.


----------



## kelley (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm super behind on reading on MUT... but I thought I had saw that we were supposed to get free US Weekly w/ this box... were we supposed to receive a sub card like the Women's Health Box or is there some other process to sign up for our free issues?  Or did I dream this?


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 12, 2014)

> I'm super behind on reading on MUT... but I thought I had saw that we were supposed to get free US Weekly w/ this box... were we supposed to receive a sub card like the Women's Health Box or is there some other process to sign up for our free issues? Â Or did I dream this?


 I received an invite to US weekly from my email. I only received it on my new account and not my old one so I don't know if it's only for new birchbox subscribers or not. I would check your junk mail just in case.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Damn. I'd totally get that if it didn't have the other one attached to it. I haven't smelled it, and I don't like any other perfumes from Juicy aside from Couture La La (which I already have a rollerball of, haha) and this new Couture La La Malibu one. I really appreciate the tip, though. 75 points would have been nice!
Aww that is too bad!  I just got my roller ball in and if there was some way I could send you just the half you like I would so I could rebuy it through Ulta for 5x points!  Mwahahaha (Ulta 5x points not mwhahahaing giving you the half you like.  I would totally do that).  If you find yourself in SD and want to pick it up PM me and it is yours! (I figure mailing it would not make it as a half but in person it might!)


----------



## KNT101184 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






I got the same box as all of you. Are any of you thinking about emailing and complaining? I'm upset because the peelie and the cardboard hair oil are both one time use.

The Agave looks like it's 4ml which is more than one time use?  So it looks like that box had 4 items and then a bonus if you don't want to count the peelie as an item.  Which BB says they'll send 4-5 items each month.  Personally, I don't think it's anything to complain about since it falls into what they say they'll send.  And you got the OPI &amp; fake up which people have been dying to try =)


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






I got the same box as all of you. Are any of you thinking about emailing and complaining? I'm upset because the peelie and the cardboard hair oil are both one time use.
I don't think they'll do anything about it. The Peelie isn't considered a sample, but an "extra" and I've received one-time use products in abundance before. I'm just accepting that it's kind of a bum box and hope for a better one next month!


----------



## greenmtx (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the first of two boxes today! (Box #9) Thankfully everything arrived in tact!

The Juicy Couture La La Malibu was actually a lot nicer than I thought it would be! After it dries, it smells like mangos. 




 

I hated how the Beauty Protector Detangle Spray smelled, but the hair oil smells amazing... like cotton candy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The 32 Oral Breath crystals are actually a lot more fun than I thought they would be! It's like adult poprocks, haha. 
Cotton Candy was the exact thought I had as I used the oil this morning!  Definitely!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 12, 2014)

add me to the list of broken beauty oil boxes. meh.


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hear ya, totally... Everyone has different wants/needs/expectations when they sign up for BB. *It just bums me out when I am so happy with it and see others getting disappointed time after time. I don't know why, I guess I just want everyone to love it as much as me??* Haha but seriously it will only take you a minute to email them so you may as well!

Good luck either way




EXACTLY how I feel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## With2Ls (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Odd, but for some reason it's not letting me quote what you said.  Anyway, thanks for the advice!  I appreciate all the ladies here who have contacted me about supplements, I ordered one today and should be getting it on Friday, unless the snow here in Maryland slows it down. 
 
Has anyone noticed a change in their energy levels once they started taking supplements?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 12, 2014)

I can't get enough of this beauty protector hair oil. It makes my hair so soft and frizz free, and the smell is AMAZING. Definitely might be purchasing this in the future.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Because of this thread, I went out today and bought some liquid vitamin D  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Only 6.99. I have been feeling so tired and this winter has been so brutal in Michigan. I think it will boost my energy up.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Agave looks like it's 4ml which is more than one time use?  So it looks like that box had 4 items and then a bonus if you don't want to count the peelie as an item.  Which BB says they'll send 4-5 items each month.  Personally, I don't think it's anything to complain about since it falls into what they say they'll send.  And you got the OPI &amp; fake up which people have been dying to try =)


Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think they'll do anything about it. The Peelie isn't considered a sample, but an "extra" and I've received one-time use products in abundance before. I'm just accepting that it's kind of a bum box and hope for a better one next month!

True, they do say 4-5 now.  Also, thanks for the tip about the agave.  I thought it was a treatment (given the name) that you leave-in and then wash out.  Assuming that, I usually put more in and use "treatments" like a hair mask.  Guess this is more like the beauty protector oil than a true "treatment"

I usually do try to be optimistic, but I guess I was just really taken aback by the peelie.  Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 12, 2014)

Man, I was hoping to get the BP oil this month, but after seeing all the issues with broken glass maybe it's good that I didn't! I still hope to get it in a future box though. Otherwise I might buy it with points when I run out of my other hair oil. The one kinda good thing about getting 2 of the exact same box was that I got 2 sample cards of big easy, which was enough for a full face application. I actually really liked it. Coverage was light, but it evened out my skin tone really nicely. I thought about pre-ordering it, cuz they have extra points and a free gift offer with it, but then I looked at all the BB/CC creams and the like that I haven't even opened yet, and decided to hold off.


----------



## devadorned (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

I get a HUGE boost from Vit B, but I'm probably deficient. [it won't let me quote you either.]


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 12, 2014)

My box came a day early! It's box 39:





Um...really sorry about the crappy quality, I used my tablet since I left my camera at the office.  I put a quarter in there for size reference. 

I got the Ruby Wing in gold!  Super excited for that, since I love metallics and really do not like pink.  The agave thing is pretty small...I think it will only last once since my hair is long...

The eyeshadow card is pretty pathetic in real life.  It's really flat...almost like a swatch card more than something you can try out.  It's listed as a "beauty extra" on the card.  I am excited about the mascara since...it is the first mascara I have ever owned! 



  I am a real beauty noob.  

So...some cool stuff to try out this month, though the samples are pretty small...step up your game bb!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 13, 2014)

> My box came a day early! It's box 39:
> 
> Um...really sorry about the crappy quality, I used my tablet since I left my camera at the office. Â I put a quarter in there for size reference.Â  I got the Ruby Wing in gold! Â Super excited for that, since I love metallics and really do not like pink. Â The agave thing is pretty small...I think it will only last once since my hair is long... The eyeshadow card is pretty pathetic in real life. Â It's really flat...almost like a swatch card more than something you can try out. Â It's listed as a "beauty extra" on the card. Â I am excited about the mascara since...it is the first mascara I have ever owned!Â :icon_redf Â Â I am a real beauty noob. Â  So...some cool stuff to try out this month, though the samples are pretty small...step up your game bb! Â


 Oh, yay, that's the box I'm getting, and I had a bad feeling the hand cream might be in a packet. I wanted it for my messenger bag. A jar will be great! And if we all get the same polish, yay, no pink! Unless it's part of a nail wrap, I don't wear pink on my nails. But color-shifting glitter? I can deal with that.


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, yay, that's the box I'm getting, and I had a bad feeling the hand cream might be in a packet. I wanted it for my messenger bag. A jar will be great! And if we all get the same polish, yay, no pink! Unless it's part of a nail wrap, I don't wear pink on my nails. But color-shifting glitter? I can deal with that.

Also getting this box- hoping for the glitter!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box came a day early! It's box 39:





Um...really sorry about the crappy quality, I used my tablet since I left my camera at the office.  I put a quarter in there for size reference. 

I got the Ruby Wing in gold!  Super excited for that, since I love metallics and really do not like pink.  The agave thing is pretty small...I think it will only last once since my hair is long...

The eyeshadow card is pretty pathetic in real life.  It's really flat...almost like a swatch card more than something you can try out.  It's listed as a "beauty extra" on the card.  I am excited about the mascara since...it is the first mascara I have ever owned! 



  I am a real beauty noob.  

So...some cool stuff to try out this month, though the samples are pretty small...step up your game bb!  
I have received eyeshadow samples like that in the past and I assure you you CAN use them! I got a Stila quad sample that was flat and looked like the shadow was almost printed on the card. My brush picked up the shadows pretty easily and I was actually able to do my eye look and still have some of the shadow left over. I would give it a shot!


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* 



I got this box except my polish was sheer pink. But I said something about it and basically got raked over the coals for saying I hated the box. Especially the fake up as there was only a very thin sliver of it on the tube and it scratched my face when I at least tryed to try it out so I could at least review it right and the women a few pages ago. Acted liked they didn't believe me. S I just cancelled my BB because I have it it with getting boxes that are crap! It's OKAY for them to say they don't like it! but if someone else says they don't like it they rake them over the coals and act like they are lying about and don't believe them and go on and on about it like what I say was a crime!!! I just won't get back on this thread and I'm really glad your fake up sample was fine. Just be care about saying anything negative on this thead.
Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't think anyone meant to imply that they didn't believe you.  I think they just wanted people to know that the problem with your sample wasn't typical.  It is very possible that your sample had less product than others since they are manufactured on a large scale and stuff like that can happen.  We all have different opinions about our boxes and a box that seems like "punishment" to one person might be perfect for another.  I don't always agree with people's opinions on but I understand that they can love something I don't like.  It isn't a personal reflection on me if someone disagrees with me.  

I was one of the people who responded to your thread and I agree with everything LadyK said.  I (and I believe everyone else who replied) didn't mean to imply you were lying or rake you over the coals.  I was simply stating that I was surprised that you were only able to get one use because I was able to get a few weeks worth.  I was trying to tell you that your experience didn't seem to be typical and maybe the sample you received had less product than normal.  I'm not sure what exactly was said that offended you but I'm sorry, that wasn't my intention.  Everyone has the right to complain and many people do on these forum.  It's a way for us to comment on our likes and dislikes regarding our subs.  Some people may feel differently about my opinions and comment saying that but unless they are being rude I don't take it personally.  We are all different and I enjoy hearing about others likes or dislikes as long as they are civil about it.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have received eyeshadow samples like that in the past and I assure you you CAN use them! I got a Stila quad sample that was flat and looked like the shadow was almost printed on the card. My brush picked up the shadows pretty easily and I was actually able to do my eye look and still have some of the shadow left over. I would give it a shot!
I agree!  I got the Stila palettes on a card (in the light, in the moment, in the garden).  I do not use them in the "traditional" way.  I scratch off some shadow (like a lottery ticket) till it is loose, then use my brush to pick up color.  For the Stila eyeshadows which are super pigmented I was able to scratch a tiny amount off and get a good color pay off.  I have some Smashbox shadows that are great (Wondervision palette) and not so great (smaller 5 pan ones) like any shadow. I was able to make 1 "card" of the stila colors last through my 3 day trip in Vegas.  This was applying at least 2x per day for day to night changes.


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have received eyeshadow samples like that in the past and I assure you you CAN use them! I got a Stila quad sample that was flat and looked like the shadow was almost printed on the card. My brush picked up the shadows pretty easily and I was actually able to do my eye look and still have some of the shadow left over. I would give it a shot!
good to know!  I will definitely try it out. I do like that one set is metallic and the other is matte (non-shimmery).


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Feb 13, 2014)

After doing a few reviews, I now have 199 points in my Birchbox Bank. 199! I am going crazy with that number. I want to shop!!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 13, 2014)

> After doing a few reviews, I now have 199 points in my Birchbox Bank. 199! I am going crazy with that number. I want to shop!!!


 I have 394... It's driving me nuts as well. I apparently should have spent one more dollar. Lol.


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 13, 2014)

Welp, both of my boxes have arrived and overall I am feeling underwhelmed. Two different mascaras, 2 Agave oil samples, a carded sample that belongs in a magazine instead of my Birchbox, and yet another friggin' Coola sample. At least the Coola is unscented this time so I might actually try it and I'm very pleased with the sizes of the DDF and Refresh samples as well as the OPI polish. Bring it on March!


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have 394... It's driving me nuts as well. I apparently should have spent one more dollar. Lol.
I have never even thought about what I am spending for future points value. Just I have X points and I get to spend them. I am going to pay better attention. Or maybe my oil will also be broken and I can ask for a pity point to be added.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 13, 2014)

My ipsy glam bag was so much better than my Birchbox this month. No contest. I'm still shocked they included a paper eyeshadow sample as on of the items. I can do better than that at the makeup counters in department stores, for free. I love shopping birchbox's site in general so the wide gulf between what they sell in the store and what I've gotten makes it all the worse. It's only $10 so it's not a big deal but I think I'm sticking with ipsy. I'll at least not have to worry about getting tea, lol!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In case anyone is looking for information on the color and flavor variations of products going out in either of these boxes:  Yesterday I received Box # 51 with the Ruby Wing Kitten Heels polish (which changes from pink to red) and today I received Box #28 with the OPI polish in teal and the Harney and Sons tea in Paris and White Vanilla Grapefruit.  


Yay! I'm getting box 28 and was crossing my fingers for the teal OPI! That makes me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 13, 2014)

I can finally see a picture of my box on the website. This whole time it's just been the generic box photo with the samples listed underneath, but now I finally can see my samples. I don't know why, but seeing them makes me more excited. The shampoo &amp; conditioner samples look pretty large and the OPI is so cute!


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 13, 2014)

Loving the size of the products in my box this month!


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  add me to the list of broken beauty oil boxes. meh.
I was a bit let down that I didn't receive the Beauty oil as I really, really want to try it but reading how many of you received broken samples and ruined boxes because of it makes me feel like I dodged a bullet. I'm sorry so many of you are getting busted samples though. That stinks. At least we know BB will respond to it.

Re: The pillow pack discussion a few pages back -- I haven't received a pillow pack at all in the last 3 or 4 boxes. I just assumed BB did away with them.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 





That is a fantastic box!

Loving the size of the products in my box this month!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Feb 13, 2014)

> We are bracing for 8-14 inches of snow tommorow in CT. The state has pretty much shut down in preperation ... I am so done with winter.. Anywho this post was actually to ask advise. I'm fairly new to Beauty sample subscriptions and was wondering how you guys store products like the Agave hair oil pillow packs once open. There is definitely more than one use from sample even on my long hair. Once opened I fear it will be a mess to store...


 I reuse the little pots sephora uses to make samples in


----------



## OiiO (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welp, both of my boxes have arrived and overall I am feeling underwhelmed. Two different mascaras, 2 Agave oil samples, a carded sample that belongs in a magazine instead of my Birchbox, and yet another friggin' Coola sample. At least the Coola is unscented this time so I might actually try it and I'm very pleased with the sizes of the DDF and Refresh samples as well as the OPI polish. Bring it on March!




I'm getting the same box you have on top... Really underwhelmed with the magazine insert sample and the tiny Agave oil treatment, but at least that Smashbox mascara is really good. I used it in the past and loved the results.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *With2Ls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Funnyâ€¦.same thing happening for meâ€¦.it's not putting your quote in.  Anyway, I have not noticed a change in my energy levels, but that's because my D levels haven't changed that much (because apparently I need a whole lot more D supplement then my doc recommendedâ€¦well I shouldn't say doc because I'm pretty sure she doesn't even know about it because anymore actual docs are not involved in my care and it is nurses and PAs doing everythingâ€¦this is how the phone conversation wentâ€¦talk to nurse and say I noticed my blood test flagged my D as low, should I increase my dose of D, she asks "clinician", an advanced nurse or PA, who say not necessaryâ€¦so even though by law my doc is supposed to be consulted, it never happened and I took matters into my own hands because clearly the dose I was taking wasn't enough to keep me in the normal rangeâ€¦.sorry for my rant about my disappointment in my medical care).  My levels were only a few below normal and only ever got up to lowest in the normal range, but then dropped below again by just a few points on what was already a decent dose, which is why I've now close to doubled it and I'm hoping to notice a difference in a few months (it can take up to 3 for it to affect blood levels).  I literally don't get much sun year round because even in the summer I work all day and when I'm outdoors I am usually in the shade or wearing sunscreen (family history if skin cancer).


----------



## ariana077 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 





Loving the size of the products in my box this month!

Box twins, at first I was super underwhelmed when I looked at this box and now I'm super excited!  Both the Caudalie and DDF are big samples and great products!  Plus I love hair oils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 13, 2014)

My vit.D was tested years ago and I was put on 10,000 units for a short period of time. I am now down to 2000 units a day. I feel soo much better!! It's something not every DR., PA, or NP tests for..


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box came a day early! It's box 39:





Um...really sorry about the crappy quality, I used my tablet since I left my camera at the office.  I put a quarter in there for size reference. 

I got the Ruby Wing in gold!  Super excited for that, since I love metallics and really do not like pink.  The agave thing is pretty small...I think it will only last once since my hair is long...

The eyeshadow card is pretty pathetic in real life.  It's really flat...almost like a swatch card more than something you can try out.  It's listed as a "beauty extra" on the card.  I am excited about the mascara since...it is the first mascara I have ever owned! 



  I am a real beauty noob.  

So...some cool stuff to try out this month, though the samples are pretty small...step up your game bb!  
Yes, I got the "eyeshadow sample" as well, and I agree, PATHETIC!!!

But that Camille Beckman-love love love!!!


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 13, 2014)

On 2 of my accounts I am getting dupe boxes of #9.  I just checked the tracking on both boxes and one shipped on the 6th and the other box shipped on the 10th.  Has anyone had the same box ship out 4 days apart?  I'm wondering if it is a mistake and I will be getting a different box on the later account.  It seems like there is more glitches this month than usual.  It doesn't matter to me because either way I'm fine but I find it weird that they ship in waves yet the same box will ship out so far apart.


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On 2 of my accounts I am getting dupe boxes of #9.  I just checked the tracking on both boxes and one shipped on the 6th and the other box shipped on the 10th.  Has anyone had the same box ship out 4 days apart?  I'm wondering if it is a mistake and I will be getting a different box on the later account.  It seems like there is more glitches this month than usual.  It doesn't matter to me because either way I'm fine but I find it weird that they ship in waves yet the same box will ship out so far apart.
Charity~what's in the box? Anything you are excited about having 2 of???


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 13, 2014)

> Charity~what's in the box? Anything you are excited about having 2 of???


 It has the pink Ruby Wing polish, pores no more, BP oil, juicy Malibu and breath mints. I don't need 2 of the same polish (actually it's 3 because my other account is getting the same polish also) and I don't like pores no more but I'd be fine with 2 of these boxes. It won't be here until mid next week so I'm not sure if I should set up trades or if I'm going to get surprised and have a different box. I've gotten dupes before but they always shipped the same day.


----------



## buhdderkupp (Feb 13, 2014)

I received my box the other night, and I was surprised by how much I love the scent of the Bain de Terre passion flower shampoo and conditioner. I'm super excited to use them.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 13, 2014)

> I received my box the other night, and I was surprised by how much I love the scent of the Bain de Terre passion flower shampoo and conditioner. I'm super excited to use them.


 Good to know! I'm getting these as well and my box is out for delivery along with my ipsy! Yay! Can't wait to play with all my new pretty things!


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 13, 2014)

For those who got this box, anyone notice how the truffle serum sample pictured is different (looks bigger) than the actual one received?  The sample I received is closer to the size of the BP oil.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those who got this box, anyone notice how the truffle serum sample pictured is different (looks bigger) than the actual one received?  The sample I received is closer to the size of the BP oil.  
Hmmm, for some reason the pic didn't show up and I don't know what box# it is to post the link.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Feb 13, 2014)

Really interesting article about Birchbox and how it's struggling to expand.  It's too bad the author didn't make any attempt to talk to people who actually like their BB.  I don't think five people is a very good sample.

http://ohhword.com/2014/02/12/is-birchbox-starting-to-hit-some-scaling-woes/


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 13, 2014)

I wasn't under the impression we would be getting a full size of that?



> For those who got this box, anyone notice how the truffle serum sample pictured is different (looks bigger) than the actual one received? Â The sample I received is closer to the size of the BP oil. Â


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wasn't under the impression we would be getting a full size of that?
Right.  I'm referring to the pic where they show you what the actual samples will look like all together (at the top right of the page).  It shows a different tube (larger and a different color) than the one I received.  The full size product comes in a bottleâ€¦.that's not what I am referring to.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really interesting article about Birchbox and how it's struggling to expand.  It's too bad the author didn't make any attempt to talk to people who actually like their BB.  I don't think five people is a very good sample.

http://ohhword.com/2014/02/12/is-birchbox-starting-to-hit-some-scaling-woes/

LOL.  What a poorly sampled article.  ask a few Ipsy subscribers their opinion on Birchbox.... that tells the whole story

http://pando.com/2013/08/15/with-400000-subscribers-birchbox-expands-from-beauty-in-a-box-to-lifestyle-products/

That one is much better -- it actually explains to me why they are quick to hand out $10 worth of points.  They recognize their sample difficulties, but also are loathe to report a downturn in numbers.  Accordingly, they will give out money to a) keep customers and B) get customers to purchase full-size.  I think BB is an incredibly inspiring women-led business with some serious savvy.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On 2 of my accounts I am getting dupe boxes of #9.  I just checked the tracking on both boxes and one shipped on the 6th and the other box shipped on the 10th.  Has anyone had the same box ship out 4 days apart?  I'm wondering if it is a mistake and I will be getting a different box on the later account.  It seems like there is more glitches this month than usual.  It doesn't matter to me because either way I'm fine but I find it weird that they ship in waves yet the same box will ship out so far apart.

Yep- this happened to me several months ago.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't understand why Birchbox sent out the hair oil in glass bottles. Isn't the packaging for the full size plastic? Why would they package it differently, cost perhaps? It just doesn't make sense because there are wayyyy too many people who have recieved broken samples.


----------



## easybreezy (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really interesting article about Birchbox and how it's struggling to expand.  It's too bad the author didn't make any attempt to talk to people who actually like their BB.  I don't think five people is a very good sample.

http://ohhword.com/2014/02/12/is-birchbox-starting-to-hit-some-scaling-woes/
I agree the article/blog seemed under-researched and more like some random thoughts off the top of the author's head.

I do feel like Birchbox has had some significant issues in the past 6 months or so, compared to my first year of subscription and purchases.  Incorrect information on the website, website glitches, packing issues in the monthly boxes, packing issues in purchases, etc.  However, I feel like the variety of products in the boxes has grown over the months/years.  I purchase more from the shop now than I did when I first began subscribing...the shop has definitely expanded.

The Ipsy vs. Birchbox thing is a totally different subject, in my opinion.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really interesting article about Birchbox and how it's struggling to expand.  It's too bad the author didn't make any attempt to talk to people who actually like their BB.  I don't think five people is a very good sample.

http://ohhword.com/2014/02/12/is-birchbox-starting-to-hit-some-scaling-woes/
Here's another angle about what it takes to survive as a sub box company:

http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/231443 &amp; this article says BirchBox is on track to triple sales http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/229852

We all know Ipsy is for one type of customer, Birchbox is for another.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL.  What a poorly sampled article.  ask a few Ipsy subscribers their opinion on Birchbox.... that tells the whole story!




 I love my Birchbox, and now everyone around me has Birchbox and they love it too!  In fact, of the people I have turned on to BB, all but one have more than one account at BB!  If you are reading this thread BB, please know most of us love you!  (Just remember to ask the interns to pack the glass samples better next time.) 



(Happy snowman for my college being cancelled tomorrow too--now over ten inches of snow on the ground in TN!)


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really interesting article about Birchbox and how it's struggling to expand.  It's too bad the author didn't make any attempt to talk to people who actually like their BB.  I don't think five people is a very good sample.

http://ohhword.com/2014/02/12/is-birchbox-starting-to-hit-some-scaling-woes/

Reading that article now. This part annoys me.

Quote: One particular subscription fan, who uses fashion subscription service Stitchfix religously and is one of its longest running customers, told me she tried Birchbox for awhile. The variety in each box didnâ€™t keep her interest. Sheâ€™s switched to Michelle Phanâ€™s Ipsy instead because it sends her more makeup and â€œstuff that isnâ€™t just anti-aging wrinkle cream.â€

Another person trying out Birchbox and Ipsy echoed the sentiment, telling me she is considering canceling her Birchbox and prefers Ipsy because, â€œThe products feel a little less samply and it comes together in a cute little makeup bag whereas Birchbox just comes in a box.â€

Birchbox is probably taking on more customers as fast as it may be losing some. But itâ€™s not ideal for a subscription e-commerce company when users start jumping ship for the competitor.

And what the article doesn't mention is that while Ipsy "obtains" Birchbox subscribers, Birchbox is gaining Ipsy subscribers who are stick of the cheap quality of makeup sent out. Sure Ipsy send out more makeup, including more full size, but the vast majority are "no-name brands" that uses private label manufactures so their products are sold under different labels which are made in unknown origins and may or may not be animal tested. Birchbox continues to send out higher quality products than Ipsy. What hurts Birchbox is the fact that in order to accommodate 400,000+ subscribers they have to send out a huge amount of box variations (this month it was 61 or 63 variations) and reduce the size of products sent due to the cost for the company they're working with.

I love Birchbox and I love Ipsy but both are vastly different in the types of products they send out as well as the quality.

BTW - notice you can't even comment on the article?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree the article/blog seemed under-researched and more like some random thoughts off the top of the author's head.

I do feel like Birchbox has had some significant issues in the past 6 months or so, compared to my first year of subscription and purchases.  Incorrect information on the website, website glitches, packing issues in the monthly boxes, packing issues in purchases, etc.  However, I feel like the variety of products in the boxes has grown over the months/years.  I purchase more from the shop now than I did when I first began subscribing...the shop has definitely expanded.

The Ipsy vs. Birchbox thing is a totally different subject, in my opinion.
I agree! I think that this anecdotal article really didn't give much information. Its all speculative on the BB-Business side too. Oh, and a sample of 5 people's opinions is SOOO TELLING of a company with 400,000 + subscribers. I don't like that they got into Birchbox vs. Ipsy because its not like anyone is making a person *only* choose one!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL.  What a poorly sampled article.  ask a few Ipsy subscribers their opinion on Birchbox.... that tells the whole story!
Yes- I think a lot of ipsy subscribers expect it to be the same as ipsy, and it is not supposed to be.  People who love ipsy tend to want full size products, and lots of makeup- things that take forever to get through so you aren't trying to buy more right away.  Birchbox is truly a sampling service- you will get a full size every now and again, but I got a full size of the stila one step bronze in july of 2012 and I don't think I will ever get through the whole thing.  Birchbox incentivises you to buy from their shop because of the points, they count on that the majority of subscribers will use their points when they reach 100, and then spend real money to cover the rest.

I think most of the people who get an receive both see value in both methods.

I just don't trust any article like that who only interviews the unhappy people.  We had a similar issue on this thread sometime last year- someone set up a poll and sent it out to all the subscribers about what they thought about birchbox- but it was made by someone who was very unhappy with the service, so all the answers were skewed towards what was wrong with it, so a lot of people who like bb felt like it was pretty biased from the get go, not purposefully of course.


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL.  What a poorly sampled article.  ask a few Ipsy subscribers their opinion on Birchbox.... that tells the whole story

http://pando.com/2013/08/15/with-400000-subscribers-birchbox-expands-from-beauty-in-a-box-to-lifestyle-products/

That one is much better -- it actually explains to me why they are quick to hand out $10 worth of points.  They recognize their sample difficulties, but also are loathe to report a downturn in numbers.  Accordingly, they will give out money to a) keep customers and B) get customers to purchase full-size.  I think BB is an incredibly inspiring women-led business with some serious savvy.
I'd give my eyeteeth to hear someone interviewing Beauty Army subscribers...if any are left.


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Good to know! I'm getting these as well and my box is out for delivery along with my ipsy! Yay! Can't wait to play with all my new pretty things!
I agree. Originally I wasn't thrilled to open my box and see them but as soon as I smelled them I cheered right up. They are a great size too. I can't wait to try them out this weekend.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't understand why Birchbox sent out the hair oil in glass bottles. Isn't the packaging for the full size plastic? Why would they package it differently, cost perhaps? It just doesn't make sense because there are wayyyy too many people who have recieved broken samples.


This might be completely wrong, but I always thought it was the brand who created the samples and Birchbox just distributes them. So, for those underwhelmed by the Smashbox sample and the Big Easy peelie, it's not actually Birchbox who is to blame for the size of the sample. The same would go for the glass bottle, however in that case I think it was really thoughtless of Birchbox to send a tiny glass bottle in a large box that can bounce around and ultimately break. They've sent tiny glass perfume samples in a cardboard pillow pack before... They should have utilized something similar for the hair oil. I'm shocked that someone didn't put more thought into that.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't understand why Birchbox sent out the hair oil in glass bottles. Isn't the packaging for the full size plastic? Why would they package it differently, cost perhaps? It just doesn't make sense because there are wayyyy too many people who have recieved broken samples.



This might be completely wrong, but I always thought it was the brand who created the samples and Birchbox just distributes them. So, for those underwhelmed by the Smashbox sample and the Big Easy peelie, it's not actually Birchbox who is to blame for the size of the sample.

The same would go for the glass bottle, however in that case I think it was really thoughtless of Birchbox to send a tiny glass bottle in a large box that can bounce around and ultimately break. They've sent tiny glass perfume samples in a cardboard pillow pack before... They should have utilized something similar for the hair oil. I'm shocked that someone didn't put more thought into that. 
Birchbox does chose what goes in the boxes though, they could have easily included another item in the box.  I know that the peelie and the card are extras, but the peelie as least is the saddest extra I have ever seen.  At least the shadows can be used once, enough to get a feel for them to leave a review.  But how do you review a product that won't even cover you whole face one time?


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  But that Camille Beckman-love love love!!!

Oh yes. I received this in December in Morelia and instantly purchased a full size which I NEVER do with hand creams. Never. Last week I was going to purchase a second tube to keep on my desk at work but that 1 (of the 3) scent was no longer listed. I was so sad thinking they may have dropped it from the shop but when I checked again yesterday all 3 are now showing as out of stock. I put myself on the waitlist so I can get another as soon as they come back in.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 13, 2014)

> Birchbox does chose what goes in the boxes though, they could have easily included another item in the box. Â I know that the peelie and the card are extras, but the peelie as least is the saddest extra I have ever seen. Â At least the shadows can be used once, enough to get a feel for them to leave a review. Â But how do you review a product that won't even cover you whole face one time?


 I agree with you. Those type of peelie samples belong in magazines.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is a big gripe about newsgistics:  they are so unreliable about updating tracking!  I feel like my box just disappears until it is received by USPS.

ETA: my box left Elizabeth, NJ three days ago and has not been seen since. (It's only three hours from me)


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Birchbox does chose what goes in the boxes though, they could have easily included another item in the box. Â I know that the peelie and the card are extras, but the peelie as least is the saddest extra I have ever seen. Â At least the shadows can be used once, enough to get a feel for them to leave a review. Â But how do you review a product that won't even cover you whole face one time?


I completely agree the peelie is pathetic... However I still I don't think it was Birchbox's fault. Even if they had included another sample in the box, people would've still complained about the peelie (b/c it was pretty much pointless). From what I've seen/heard, a 4 sample box is not unheard of. Basically that is what a lot of us got this month, plus a peelie/cardboard extra. I think we were all just really hyped about this Us Weekly collaboration and expected a lot out of it. Myself included!


----------



## Wida (Feb 13, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 13, 2014)

box 2 came in.

no broken glass but oil spilled EVERY WHERE.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 13, 2014)

> Really interesting article about Birchbox and how it's struggling to expand.Â  It's too bad the author didn't make any attempt to talk to people who actually like their BB.Â  I don't think five people is a very good sample. http://ohhword.com/2014/02/12/is-birchbox-starting-to-hit-some-scaling-woes/


 This article seems pretty poorly written. Like they had an idea for a headline and found a few opinions that fit that headline.


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh yes. I received this in December in Morelia and instantly purchased a full size which I NEVER do with hand creams. Never. Last week I was going to purchase a second tube to keep on my desk at work but that 1 (of the 3) scent was no longer listed. I was so sad thinking they may have dropped it from the shop but when I checked again yesterday all 3 are now showing as out of stock. I put myself on the waitlist so I can get another as soon as they come back in.
Never fear IMD-I tagged Camille Beckman on one of my IG posts last week and they actually responded. I then wrote back and told them that BB was out of Morelia Monarch. Camille Beckman responded again telling me that Birchbox placed an order last week and that stock should be back up soon!!


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  box 2 came in.

no broken glass but oil spilled EVERY WHERE.
Yep, my bottle wasn't properly closed. Or it bounced off of the Ruby Wing nail polish for so long that it loosened itself on the journey to my home...Hellloooo-pillow packs??!! Especially with 2 glass items in 1 box...


----------



## amorgb (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes- I think a lot of ipsy subscribers expect it to be the same as ipsy, and it is not supposed to be. * People who love ipsy tend to want full size products, and lots of makeup- things that take forever to get through so you aren't trying to buy more right away.  Birchbox is truly a sampling service- you will get a full size every now and again, but I got a full size of the stila one step bronze in july of 2012 and I don't think I will ever get through the whole thing.  Birchbox incentivises you to buy from their shop because of the points*, they count on that the majority of subscribers will use their points when they reach 100, and then spend real money to cover the rest.

I think most of the people who get an receive both see value in both methods.

I just don't trust any article like that who only interviews the unhappy people.  We had a similar issue on this thread sometime last year- someone set up a poll and sent it out to all the subscribers about what they thought about birchbox- but it was made by someone who was very unhappy with the service, so all the answers were skewed towards what was wrong with it, so a lot of people who like bb felt like it was pretty biased from the get go, not purposefully of course.

I honestly think this is the best summary of the differences between Birchbox and Ipsy that I've seen thus far.  I've seen a lot of people talking about how they don't like the points system Ipsy has (don't get me wrong, I'm not disagreeing with them!), but I really think you hit the nail on the head with this explanation! 




 hehe


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 13, 2014)

The cap was off of one of my BP oils, huge oily mess in the box. They're sending a whole new box yay! I wonder how many they're having to resend with that terrible packaging idea?


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yep- this happened to me several months ago.
Did you receive the box shown (the same as the box that was shipped earlier) or a different box?  I was going to put the polish and pores no more up for trade but I wanted to make sure that I am getting that box.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I honestly think this is the best summary of the differences between Birchbox and Ipsy that I've seen thus far.  I've seen a lot of people talking about how they don't like the points system Ipsy has (don't get me wrong, I'm not disagreeing with them!), but I really think you hit the nail on the head with this explanation! 



 hehe
But I would add to it that people who stick with Ipsy care less about customer service, while Birchbox subscribers appreciate good customer service. I actually fall into both categories--I want lots of makeup in larger sizes for fun, but I want to try out quality products I might buy. If Ipsy offered better customer service, I wouldn't think about unsubbing, well, other than for monetary issues, which I have right now in droves. But because of how Ipsy screws up and then tries to lie their way out of it, I'm really feeling the urge to cancel at the moment. Compare how Birchbox has responded to all the broken bottles. Night and Day!!!


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes- I think a lot of ipsy subscribers expect it to be the same as ipsy, and it is not supposed to be.  People who love ipsy tend to want full size products, and lots of makeup- things that take forever to get through so you aren't trying to buy more right away.  Birchbox is truly a sampling service- you will get a full size every now and again, but I got a full size of the stila one step bronze in july of 2012 and I don't think I will ever get through the whole thing.  Birchbox incentivises you to buy from their shop because of the points, they count on that the majority of subscribers will use their points when they reach 100, and then spend real money to cover the rest.

I think most of the people who get an receive both see value in both methods.

I just don't trust any article like that who only interviews the unhappy people.  We had a similar issue on this thread sometime last year- someone set up a poll and sent it out to all the subscribers about what they thought about birchbox- but it was made by someone who was very unhappy with the service, so all the answers were skewed towards what was wrong with it, so a lot of people who like bb felt like it was pretty biased from the get go, not purposefully of course.
I get four separate subscription boxes and love each of them for different reasons. None of them offer the same things. At first, I was really hesitant to try Birchbox because the negativity from Ipsy subscribers and I'd seen dozens of videos with constant "foil packets" but then I saw something that changed my mind and I saw it here on MUT: someone had decanted a foil packet sample into one of those little lip makeup pot things. I realized that I needed to stop with the Birchbox vs Ipsy comparison because they are totally different subs. Since I've started getting BB I've noticed big time how different they are. I get Ipsy because I do love the full size makeup stuff. I get Birchbox because Birchbox sends more hair and skin stuff (and I have seen them send tea and chocolate;two of my absolute favorite things). Plus, a lot of the samples are the cutest little mini things and I love the cute mini things! And my other two I love for different reasons as well. That article was ridiculous. You can't write an article based on a small sample like that when the people all seem to be disappointed customers. So I totally get your point. And I'm rambling now so I'm gonna shut up.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 13, 2014)

My BP oil leaked allll over the box. At least the tea was wrapped in foils so those were safe. They're also super tasty!


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The cap was off of one of my BP oils, huge oily mess in the box. They're sending a whole new box yay! I wonder how many they're having to resend with that terrible packaging idea?
They are sending me a new box as well!


----------



## amorgb (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
But I would add to it that people who stick with Ipsy care less about customer service, while Birchbox subscribers appreciate good customer service. I actually fall into both categories--I want lots of makeup in larger sizes for fun, but I want to try out quality products I might buy. If Ipsy offered better customer service, I wouldn't think about unsubbing, well, other than for monetary issues, which I have right now in droves. But because of how Ipsy screws up and then tries to lie their way out of it, I'm really feeling the urge to cancel at the moment. Compare how Birchbox has responded to all the broken bottles. Night and Day!!!


I'm so sorry you have to deal with all of that.  I don't actually get either Birchbox or Ipsy right now but I'm following both to see which one I want to try more, so thats why I found the breakdown really helpful.  I do think you have a good point too and its definitely something to take into consideration.  You shouldn't have to put up with being unhappy when you're the one paying for the boxes!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The cap was off of one of my BP oils, huge oily mess in the box. They're sending a whole new box yay! I wonder how many they're having to resend with that terrible packaging idea?


From the sounds of it, A TON! I wonder if they will do something to ensure it doesn't happen a second time with the new box??


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My BP oil leaked allll over the box. At least the tea was wrapped in foils so those were safe. They're also super tasty!

Harney &amp; Sons tea is terrific!  It's all we drink around here.

I was lucky with my liquid items.  My (third) box came with the perfume and BP oil in the pillow pack.  And I got the OPI in purple!

Still waiting for boxes 1 and 2.  They were supposed to be delivered today, but Mother Nature apparently didn't want me to have them just yet.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 13, 2014)

I found that I've been discovering my favorite teas from birchbox (this one, Kusmi, etc ) more often than I discover a favorite new beauty product!



> Harney &amp; Sons tea is terrific!Â  It's all we drink around here. I was lucky with my liquid items.Â  My (third) box came with the perfume and BP oil in the pillow pack.Â  And I got the OPI in purple! Still waiting for boxes 1 and 2.Â  They were supposed to be delivered today, but Mother Nature apparently didn't want me to have them just yet.


----------



## Allison H (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They are sending me a new box as well!
I hope this issue doesn't happen with my box...I was suppose to get it yesterday, but due to the snow it was not delivered. It was sent back to another state instead, which makes no sense to me...I'm scared that with all of the added travel my little glass bottle will be broken.





On a positive  note, it does look like Birchbox is great at sending out a replacement box/item. I'm glad to see their customer service seems awesome, this is only my second box with them.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 13, 2014)

Both my oils came and were unbroken, but I wanted to send it to a friend, and now I'm worried. Damn :


----------



## Babs (Feb 13, 2014)

Enough said





It's not even a clean break. Looks like the curse of box 51. blahhhhh


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Both my oils came and were unbroken, but I wanted to send it to a friend, and now I'm worried. Damn :


Do you have some tissue paper or bubble wrap? That would probably be enough to protect it!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 13, 2014)

I am so nervous my oil is going to be shattered! Tracking says my box was delivered yesterday and it definitely wasn't. We have snowpocalypse going on so I doubt I will get it today.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 13, 2014)

They're sending me a new box. I should go and review my box before they switch it over right?


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They're sending me a new box. I should go and review my box before they switch it over right?
Yeah.  Bonus points for the inconvenience.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They're sending me a new box. I should go and review my box before they switch it over right?
extra points for you! do it!


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so nervous my oil is going to be shattered! Tracking says my box was delivered yesterday and it definitely wasn't. We have snowpocalypse going on so I doubt I will get it today.

Both of my boxes says they are delivered today.  I am hoping that my oil is not shattered.

We skipped of the snowpocalypse.


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 13, 2014)

My box isn't scheduled for delivery until 2/18-2/20, which seems crazy since so many of you already have your box. Why does mine take so long?? It was like this last month too.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 13, 2014)

> Reading that article now. This part annoys me. And what the article doesn't mention is that while Ipsy "obtains" Birchbox subscribers, Birchbox is gaining Ipsy subscribers who are stick of the cheap quality of makeup sent out. Sure Ipsy send out more makeup, including more full size, but the vast majority are "no-name brands" that uses private label manufactures so their products are sold under different labels which are made in unknown origins and may or may not be animal tested. Birchbox continues to send out higher quality products than Ipsy. What hurts Birchbox is the fact that in order to accommodate 400,000+ subscribers they have to send out a huge amount of box variations (this month it was 61 or 63 variations) and reduce the size of products sent due to the cost for the company they're working with. I love Birchbox and I love Ipsy but both are vastly different in the types of products they send out as well as the quality. BTW - notice you can't even comment on the article?


 Exactly. I would WAY rather get a sample of a kick ass body butter, luxe hair product or eye cream than get a whole case of Be a Bombshell products lol. I really hate the comparison of BB to ipsy because the only similarity is the price. To me, they are apples and oranges.


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Exactly. I would WAY rather get a sample of a kick ass body butter, luxe hair product or eye cream than get a whole case of Be a Bombshell products lol. I really hate the comparison of BB to ipsy because the only similarity is the price. To me, they are apples and oranges.
I'm trying out both of them over the next year to get a better idea for myself about both services.  From what I researched, the products vary a lot throughout the year, as well as sample sizes.  I like that bb gives me the chance to try out higher end stuff that I wouldn't even know where to find otherwise and their points system and store are great.  But Ipsy is fun too - there's always the chance of getting a deluxe or full size item (like Zoya nailpolish) and they are branching out into sending s mix of higher end products made by smaller or indie brands in addition to the drugstore stuff.  I do dread the day when I get a Nyx product from them, though.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box isn't scheduled for delivery until 2/18-2/20, which seems crazy since so many of you already have your box. Why does mine take so long?? It was like this last month too. 
is yours at least moving along? mine has just been sitting at the post office since sunday.. like hellooooo that box should be moving on to its next destination now! i was in one of the first shipping waves too!


----------



## chaostheory (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is yours at least moving along? mine has just been sitting at the post office since sunday.. like hellooooo that box should be moving on to its next destination now! i was in one of the first shipping waves too!
Mine has not moved since Sunday either! Mine has been sitting in NY, and I live in WA state, so..that's a long way to go!

Also, tangent, but the link to the tracking they sent me is a broken link. Every time I check the shipping I have to copy the tracking number then manually go to the UPS tracking website and paste it there.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Reading that article now. This part annoys me.


And what the article doesn't mention is that while Ipsy "obtains" Birchbox subscribers, Birchbox is gaining Ipsy subscribers who are stick of the cheap quality of makeup sent out. Sure Ipsy send out more makeup, including more full size, but the vast majority are "no-name brands" that uses private label manufactures so their products are sold under different labels which are made in unknown origins and may or may not be animal tested. Birchbox continues to send out higher quality products than Ipsy. What hurts Birchbox is the fact that in order to accommodate 400,000+ subscribers they have to send out a huge amount of box variations (this month it was 61 or 63 variations) and reduce the size of products sent due to the cost for the company they're working with.

I love Birchbox and I love Ipsy but both are vastly different in the types of products they send out as well as the quality.

BTW - notice you can't even comment on the article?
Exactly. I would WAY rather get a sample of a kick ass body butter, luxe hair product or eye cream than get a whole case of Be a Bombshell products lol. I really hate the comparison of BB to ipsy because the only similarity is the price. To me, they are apples and oranges. 
I agree! I'm at the point where I don't even want to try the BaB products anymore, I just haven't liked the texture, color, etc of anything I've received from them. I have to admit, the bags were one of the things that drew me in to ipsy.. I have a thing for useless crap. But at almost 30, I'm finding that I actually have plenty of makeup but no HG skincare items. Though ipsy does send skincare stuff sometimes, I rarely get any of it. I think I would have been head over heels for ipsy a 5-10 years ago, when I first started building my makeup collection, but BB is much more my type these days. I've been considering just cancelling ipsy since I can just the money I save to just buy the stuff I like. I recently joined Sample Society, and might just love that the most! The brands so far have been completely up my alley, and they're items i might even purchase full sizes of. If only they threw in a useless makeup bag every time too...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box isn't scheduled for delivery until 2/18-2/20, which seems crazy since so many of you already have your box. Why does mine take so long?? It was like this last month too. 
I'm wondering if some of the later waves are going to be delayed to improve packaging after its been apparent that hair oils are busting left and right in shipping. Or it could be the bad weather holding it up, if you're on the east coast.


----------



## kotoko (Feb 13, 2014)

So I've been away from the thread for numerous reasons and just checked on my box today. Got so excited when I saw Benefit items in my box, and then super bummed when one was the Big Easy peelie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Has anyone gotten it and seen how much product is in it? It's back at home in NJ, and I'll be going back this weekend to pick it up, but... Sigh.

The rest of the box sort of makes up for it, though. :3


----------



## musiclover8201 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi! First time poster long time stalker lol. So my mom's sub came today which I got for her as a Christmas gift. Well 'm super disappointed third month of her box and over a year on my personal box each moth we have received the same exact box. And I mean same exact box colors and all. I'd understand a couple dupes and even the same box once in awhile but three months in a row? Am I being unreasonable that this is unacceptable?


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is yours at least moving along? mine has just been sitting at the post office since sunday.. like hellooooo that box should be moving on to its next destination now! i was in one of the first shipping waves too!

Hardly - It hasn't moved since the 11th. Come onnnnnnnnnnnnn BB!


----------



## tivoli92 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine has not moved since Sunday either! Mine has been sitting in NY, and I live in WA state, so..that's a long way to go!

Also, tangent, but the link to the tracking they sent me is a broken link. Every time I check the shipping I have to copy the tracking number then manually go to the UPS tracking website and paste it there. 
try googling the tracking number instead of clicking on it in the email you got from birchbox. it worked for me- showed me a much more up to date description of where my package is


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 13, 2014)

> > Â  Mine has not moved since Sunday either! Mine has been sitting in NY, and I live in WA state, so..that's a long way to go! Also, tangent, but the link to the tracking they sent me is a broken link. Every time I check the shipping I have to copy the tracking number then manually go to the UPS tracking website and paste it there.Â
> 
> 
> try googling the tracking number instead of clicking on it in the email you got from birchbox. it worked for me- showed me a much more up to date description of where my package is


 I copy and paste mine to USPS.com.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 13, 2014)

Well one of my boxes (secondary account) was out for delivery today, but due to Snowpocalypse, it didn't get delivered.  Hopefully the BP oil is frozen solid so it can't leak all over the box!  My primary one is lost somewhere between Newgistics and USPS - no updates since 2/11.  

Hopefully I'll get one tomorrow as a nice Valentine's Day surprise!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 13, 2014)

Got my box! Excited to try the H&amp;S tea since so many people on here are saying they love it. The Bain de terre smells amazing. Can't wait to use it! I'm not sure how I feel about the caudelie eye SOS stuff. I'll try it I guess. And I got the OPI in the teal color. Curious to see how it will look on my nails since I think someone said it made their nails look fungusy. Lol.


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 13, 2014)

Just realized something. I already cancelled the two new subs I had from the usweekly100 code. But both will be receiving the box with the hair oil. It looks like a lot of people's oil sample bottles broke in transit. If mine happen to be broken, will I be able to use the points if they decide to do that instead of sending a new box?


----------



## KNT101184 (Feb 13, 2014)

Got home to find out the box scheduled for delivery today was sent 200 miles away before coming back to my town =(

Both of my boxes with newgistics left NJ on 2/10 and haven't been seen since...boo....


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 13, 2014)

Kinda different- ladies who rave about Harney and Sons.. What kinds do you like? I'm really into black teas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ayryil (Feb 13, 2014)

I got both of my boxes today and received the same color OPI in both..the "Don't violet me down" I am easy to please and of course love everything I got in my boxes. My hair oil didn't break but some leakage occured. Not enough to notice. I am super excited to use it. Let me tell you though, the smashbox mascara is so not waterproof at all. I went to the post office in the snow and they must have thought I was crazy as it was smearing all over and I didn't notice until halfway home. I just added a layer of waterproof mascara, but I wanted to spare all of you the same error of my ways. It must have been a good laugh for the workers though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 13, 2014)

I am so in love with that BP oil! Luckily, mine only leaked a teeny tiny bit. I rarely use hair products, but this is really making me want to try all the other products I stock pile up in the off chance I'll use it. I am really loving this subscription so far.


----------



## LindaD (Feb 13, 2014)

What is up with Newgistics? One of my boxes drew the short straw this month, I guess, and the estimated delivery date is next Wednesday-Friday. My other boxes that are going via UPS will are to arrive this Friday and Saturday. They all left at about the same time, too.


----------



## credit22 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kinda different- ladies who rave about Harney and Sons.. What kinds do you like? I'm really into black teas





Hot cinnamon spice! It's my HG tea (if that's a thing). Delicious and spicy!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 13, 2014)

So they are sending me a replacement box since I was struck with the Curse of Box 51. Kinda hoping it is totally different, just for the fun of it!

Am I right in thinking that they will give me new reviews to fill out for the items in the replacement box if they are different?

Also, I did try the Smashbox eyeshadows this morning, and they actually have a decent amount of product despite the initial ick factor of the cardboard. That being said... I used one of the glitter shadows, and they weren't kidding. That thing was a TOTAL glitter bomb. And the fallout was not pretty at all. I tried to blend it out with some of the mattes but it was just too much and I ended up taking it off. The mattes were nice, if not quite as blendable as I am used to (probably due to being wedged between cardboard and plastic, those poor things), so I might try those again tomorrow.


----------



## sarahe02 (Feb 13, 2014)

> I haven't had a chance to read the last several pages so I don't know if anyone answered or not but figured I would real quick. I got 2 OPI. One that is yellow and the other is purple.


 I got the teal one today, super excited because I hadn't seen that one posted yet...but I'm still catching up on reading posts so there are probably several other ladies who have received it by now.


----------



## bsblibrarian (Feb 13, 2014)

I have what may be a stupid question. I just got off the wait-list a few days ago, and my first Box should be shipping on the 20th. 

I know that BB will usually tell you ahead of time what you are getting. So my question is, when (if at all) should I be expecting that info to be available online?


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 13, 2014)

Has anyone here had any experience with BB's return policy for product purchases? I am thinking about blowing my points on the Glam Glow SuperMud, but at $70 for 1.2oz if it doesn't absolutely blow my mind, I want to be able to get my points back.


----------



## ewiggy (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone here had any experience with BB's return policy for product purchases? I am thinking about blowing my points on the Glam Glow SuperMud, but at $70 for 1.2oz if it doesn't absolutely blow my mind, I want to be able to get my points back.

Not a personal experience, but it sounds like you can return it if you're not feeling it:

Quote:   What is your return policy? If you are not 100% satisfied with your full-size product purchase, contact [email protected]. You can return it to Birchbox for a full refund within 90 days of the purchase date. Return shipping is free of charge. Please allow 10 business days for the return to be processed once it is received at our warehouse. After your return is received and inspected, your refund will be processed and a credit will be automatically applied to your credit card or original method of payment. *Please note, the original shipping and handling fees are non-refundable.* *Items purchased with a GWP can only be refunded with the GWP included in your return. GWPs purchased at full-price are eligible for a full refund.*


----------



## kira685 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just realized something. I already cancelled the two new subs I had from the usweekly100 code. But both will be receiving the box with the hair oil. It looks like a lot of people's oil sample bottles broke in transit. If mine happen to be broken, will I be able to use the points if they decide to do that instead of sending a new box?
yup! you'll still be able to access your account and make purchases, so you'll be able to use the points. some people just shop on BB and don't have subs - for every dollar you spend, you get a point, so you can keep accruing points too!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Not a personal experience, but it sounds like you can return it if you're not feeling it:
Yeah, I had read that, just wanted to see if anyone had personally returned something. Their CS is so amazing though that I would be surprised if there were problems.


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 13, 2014)

I know there was some talk regarding size of Fake up sample so I took a pic of how much is actually in there. Definitely enough for me to try a couple times.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 13, 2014)

In case anyone was wondering about the "Big Easy," I thought I'd post the review I left Birchbox.

"I received the "peelie" sample in "Light." a lot of the time, products that say light or light-medium are too dark for me, especially if there is a "fair" option. When I tried this product, it didn't strike me as being too dark, but it did seem a bit too yellow toned for my skin tone. I made it work with a bit more blending than I usually need.  I felt like the product was very moisturizing, and it did not cause shine or creasing throughout the day, still looked basically the same about 7 hours later, after work. I think the coverage was decent, equal to or perhaps a little less than most BB creams I've tried. For the price of Benefit products, this one did not WOW me. Then again, as much as I like most of their other products, I've yet to find a foundation/complexion product from them that was enough to make me switch."


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 13, 2014)

> Kinda different- ladies who rave about Harney and Sons.. What kinds do you like? I'm really into black teas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 We like the Royal English Breakfast, Ceylon Decaf and for flavored Hot Cinnamon Spice and Paris.


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 13, 2014)

> Both my oils came and were unbroken, but I wanted to send it to a friend, and now I'm worried. Damn :


 Did you recieve one of these ? This and a bit of tissue should protect it. I think most who ended up with a broken bottle may have broken with the OPi glass bottle banging into each other and also possibly because of the cold.


----------



## jt0303 (Feb 13, 2014)

> We like the Royal English Breakfast, Ceylon Decaf and for flavored Hot Cinnamon Spice and Paris.


 I have the coconut green tea and it is delicious!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2014)

Got my second box today, and while it's less exciting than some of the others, I like this one better than my first box. I feel like I will at least try everythin in this box and it feels a bit more substantial.

Funny thin is, my Juara lotion and Harvey Prince came in a pillow pack...and I'm just so astounded and confused as to why they didn't put the glass beauty protector oils into pillow packs to avoid all of this shattering that's going on!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't understand why Birchbox sent out the hair oil in glass bottles. Isn't the packaging for the full size plastic? Why would they package it differently, cost perhaps? It just doesn't make sense because there are wayyyy too many people who have recieved broken samples.

This might be completely wrong, but I always thought it was the brand who created the samples and Birchbox just distributes them. So, for those underwhelmed by the Smashbox sample and the Big Easy peelie, it's not actually Birchbox who is to blame for the size of the sample.

The same would go for the glass bottle, however in that case I think it was really thoughtless of Birchbox to send a tiny glass bottle in a large box that can bounce around and ultimately break. They've sent tiny glass perfume samples in a cardboard pillow pack before... They should have utilized something similar for the hair oil. I'm shocked that someone didn't put more thought into that. I believe the same as well. That being said, I don't know why they sent out ANYTHING in glass vials, I've managed to break quite a few over the years.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kinda different- ladies who rave about Harney and Sons.. What kinds do you like? I'm really into black teas






paris was awesome and is a black tea. its totally different. but fruity, vanilla, and caramel aren't exactly the words i'd use to describe its notes... i'll have to check what my boyfriend and i wrote in our tea/coffee journal on this one but i really really enjoyed it!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Both my oils came and were unbroken, but I wanted to send it to a friend, and now I'm worried. Damn :



Do you have some tissue paper or bubble wrap? That would probably be enough to protect it! You know, I feel a little crazy (like I'm going to turn into a hoarder) because I've been keeping every piece of bubble wrap I get in shipments lately...I have SO MANY nail polishes I plan on trading or putting on Ebay though! and I'll already have the packaging! Now if I could just get around to it...


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 13, 2014)

My oil didn't break. I feel that is a accomplishment this month.


----------



## alpina0560 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know there was some talk regarding size of Fake up sample so I took a pic of how much is actually in there. Definitely enough for me to try a couple times.


That is definitely enough for a couple of uses! I have the full size fake up, and when I got to a little bit more than that left in my tube I bought a replacement (which I have yet to open!).. that was at the end of January! and I use it everyday!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 13, 2014)

> You know, I feel a little crazy (like I'm going to turn into a hoarder) because I've been keeping every piece of bubble wrap I get in shipments lately...I have SO MANY nail polishes I plan on trading or putting on Ebay though! andÂ I'll already have the packaging! Now if I could just get around to it...


 Oh me too!! I've been saving all of the fillers and bubble wrap from my various sub boxes so I'll have it on hand for the same reason!


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 13, 2014)

I received one of my boxes today and I love the fact that my fake up stick and even "the big easy" packet came in my color medium. I was afraid they would just send out a universal sample in light. So happy that they took the time to look into my color palate.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received one of my boxes today and I love the fact that my fake up stick and even "the big easy" packet came in my color medium. I was afraid they would just send out a universal sample in light. So happy that they took the time to look into my color palate.
That's awesome that they at least did that.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't understand why Birchbox sent out the hair oil in glass bottles. Isn't the packaging for the full size plastic? Why would they package it differently, cost perhaps? It just doesn't make sense because there are wayyyy too many people who have recieved broken samples.

This might be completely wrong, but I always thought it was the brand who created the samples and Birchbox just distributes them. So, for those underwhelmed by the Smashbox sample and the Big Easy peelie, it's not actually Birchbox who is to blame for the size of the sample.

The same would go for the glass bottle, however in that case I think it was really thoughtless of Birchbox to send a tiny glass bottle in a large box that can bounce around and ultimately break. They've sent tiny glass perfume samples in a cardboard pillow pack before... They should have utilized something similar for the hair oil. I'm shocked that someone didn't put more thought into that. I believe the same as well. That being said, I don't know why they sent out ANYTHING in glass vials, I've managed to break quite a few over the years.


@Lorenk, @Rachel S and @KellyKaye - Birchbox does not package the samples, the samples come directly from the manufacturer for free. How the manufacturer (company they're working with) packages the sample is up to that company and Birchbox doesn't have that much of a choice if the items come in a glass container or plastic. They could request plastic if the company has samples in plastic packaging but that is up to the company. Keep in mind that many samples are more expensive to make than full size products or are limited in quantities (which is something company reps have told me time and time again over the years).


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 13, 2014)

> There's a chance that some of the tea could be herbal. Â H&amp;S does a good range and you usually get 3 different kinds when they do tea samples. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's good to know, I've also been looking up other things I can do with tea for beauty. There are a few things, you can use them for your eyes, like cucumbers . You can also do a foot soak. But I'll wait and see, I may have friends who might like to try them if I don't get an herbal tea.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@Lorenk, @Rachel S and @KellyKaye - Birchbox does not package the samples, the samples come directly from the manufacturer for free. How the manufacturer (company they're working with) packages the sample is up to that company and Birchbox doesn't have that much of a choice if the items come in a glass container or plastic. They could request plastic if the company has samples in plastic packaging but that is up to the company. Keep in mind that many samples are more expensive to make than full size products or are limited in quantities (which is something company reps have told me time and time again over the years).
This definitely. And really I don't know what they could have done to make the situation better. Fortunately, my oil came in tact, but my pillow pack had my perfume and nail polish in it. It seems like any way they did it, I would have had a glass item floating around to potentially get broken. The best possible thing I can think of is to double up on pillow packs for boxes that are abundant with glass items.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 13, 2014)

Like I told Birchbox, Ipsy, Beauty Army and a few other subscription services over the years - do not send vials that are glass in the winter. The chances for items to freeze and explode are high. My order from @FrendsBeauty supply came the other night and the 244 Fluid that I ordered comes in a plastic bottle but the liquid was frozen. Thankfully my Parian Spirit, also in a plastic bottle, was not frozen. I half expect my perfume from my February Birchbox to arrive broken since it's coming from New Jersey all the way to Washington state via ground through several states that are hit by the Polar Vortex.


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 13, 2014)

> yup! you'll still be able to access your account and make purchases, so you'll be able to use the points. some people just shop on BB and don't have subs - for every dollar you spend, you get a point, so you can keep accruing points too!


 Oh, yay! That's good to know. I just wasn't sure since I can't even go in and review the products I receive. When I go to the box link, it takes me to a page that says to subscribe. I assumed that meant I couldn't get points. Wish I had reviewed the products first then.


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did you recieve one of these ? This and a bit of tissue should protect it. I think most who ended up with a broken bottle may have broken with the OPi glass bottle banging into each other and also possibly because of the cold.


This pillow pack is cute!  yours is the first box that I've seen that has one though, I thought they weren't sending any out this month.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@Lorenk, @Rachel S and @KellyKaye - Birchbox does not package the samples, the samples come directly from the manufacturer for free. How the manufacturer (company they're working with) packages the sample is up to that company and Birchbox doesn't have that much of a choice if the items come in a glass container or plastic. They could request plastic if the company has samples in plastic packaging but that is up to the company. Keep in mind that many samples are more expensive to make than full size products or are limited in quantities (which is something company reps have told me time and time again over the years).

For some reason, I had it in my head that Birchbox *does* have some amount of control over the Beauty Protector oil since they are the only company that sells it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Like I told Birchbox, Ipsy, Beauty Army and a few other subscription services over the years - do not send vials that are glass in the winter. The chances for items to freeze and explode are high. My order from @FrendsBeauty supply came the other night and the 244 Fluid that I ordered comes in a plastic bottle but the liquid was frozen. Thankfully my Parian Spirit, also in a plastic bottle, was not frozen. I half expect my perfume from my February Birchbox to arrive broken since it's coming from New Jersey all the way to Washington state via ground through several states that are hit by the Polar Vortex.
I would say no glass vials in the winter -- and no waxy things (lip balm, lipstick, pencil eye liner) in the summer!  I received that Ojon Rare Oils three-layer stuff last winter or maybe the winter before, and while it didn't shatter, it solidified in transit, and it didn't want to liquify and blend together properly after that.  I don't know if it was due to the cold it went through to get to me or just the way that product was, but it was horrible and waxy when the clear intent was to be a liquid, and I've been really reluctant to try Ojon anything ever since.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheekyQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

yup! you'll still be able to access your account and make purchases, so you'll be able to use the points. some people just shop on BB and don't have subs - for every dollar you spend, you get a point, so you can keep accruing points too!

Oh, yay! That's good to know. I just wasn't sure since I can't even go in and review the products I receive. When I go to the box link, it takes me to a page that says to subscribe. I assumed that meant I couldn't get points. Wish I had reviewed the products first then. did your page initially update with your products? you can probably still get the review points by emailing CS, especially since it's only been a few days since pages loaded


----------



## easybreezy (Feb 13, 2014)

> Has anyone here had any experience with BB's return policy for product purchases? I am thinking about blowing my points on the Glam Glow SuperMud, but at $70 for 1.2oz if it doesn't absolutely blow my mind, I want to be able to get my points back.


 You will get your points back. If you return part of an order that used both points and dollars, they will refund both in proportion (rather than refunding all the money first and then the points or vis versa).


----------



## chelsead1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This pillow pack is cute!  yours is the first box that I've seen that has one though, I thought they weren't sending any out this month.
Everybody keeps saying the "no pillow packs anymore" thing, but it's not true.  All my recent boxes have had them, including the one this month.  Mine had the perfume sample in it.  It MAY have possibly contained my BP oil also at some point, but the pillow pack came open on one end during shipping and the perfume was all that was left in it by the time I opened it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 13, 2014)

Same! I've gotten a pillow pack in every single box. They're actually pretty handy to keep around.



> Everybody keeps saying the "no pillow packs anymore" thing, but it's not true.Â  All my recent boxes have had them, including the one this month.Â  Mine had the perfume sample in it.Â  It MAY have possibly contained my BP oil also at some point, but the pillow pack came open on one end during shipping and the perfume was all that was left in it by the time I opened it.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 13, 2014)

> Did you recieve one of these ? This and a bit of tissue should protect it. I think most who ended up with a broken bottle may have broken with the OPi glass bottle banging into each other and also possibly because of the cold.


 /whisper/ Love your glitter french tips! /whisper/


> You will get your points back. If you return part of an order that used both points and dollars, they will refund both in proportion (rather than refunding all the money first and then the points or vis versa).


 Beautiful, thank you!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 14, 2014)

> Got my second box today, and while it's less exciting than some of the others, I like this one better than my first box. I feel like I will at least try everythin in this box and it feels a bit more substantial. Funny thin is, my Juara lotion and Harvey Prince came in a pillow pack...and I'm just so astounded and confused as to why they didn't put the glass beauty protector oils into pillow packs to avoid all of this shattering that's going on!


 I got tea... In bubble wrap... Lol.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know, I feel a little crazy (like I'm going to turn into a hoarder) because I've been keeping every piece of bubble wrap I get in shipments lately...I have SO MANY nail polishes I plan on trading or putting on Ebay though! and I'll already have the packaging! Now if I could just get around to it...
I use prescription bottles for mini polishes and perfume vials when shipping my trades if I don't have an extra BB pillow box handy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am not pleased AT ALL with my box. It's the worst I have ever received. I worked out the value of the samples and it comes to less than $9... For a $10 box.

After I tweeted about my extreme disappointment, BirchboxOps told me to email them at [email protected] but I don't see how that is going to help. I got a terrible box and they aren't going to send me a new one are they?

If you are wondering what I got:
-ayres soap
-agave hair treatment packet
-opi sheer tint- the amber one
-juicy couture perfume
-miracle skin transformer (which has so much shimmer! How could anyone possible use this?!)

Ha!  I received this box, too.  This is not the worst box I have ever received, but I tend to give BB some slack because I love it so. 

For me, I'm not much of a bar soap person, but the little soap is cute and smells o.k.  I'm glad to get the hair oil, although I was hoping to get the Beauty Protector oil.  I appreciate the tip about using the miracle skin transformer as a highlight, and I'll try it.  The Juicy Couture LA LA Malibu smells really nice, but it is too sweet for me over the long run.  I was hoping to receive the other scent, but I have not seen any posts mentioning it, so maybe BB did not send out very many.  I received the opi in amber.  It is so teeny and cute!  But, I use cool colors.  And, I don't like the name 'I'm never ambarrassed'.  Don't like the word 'barrassed' on my beauty products.  Maybe if it was a color I liked, I would be more lenient.  Maybe if it was pink and called 'Mom, I've got pink eye.'  Or, maybe not.


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 14, 2014)

> did your page initially update with your products? you can probably still get the review points by emailing CS, especially since it's only been a few days since pages loaded


 Yes, it did update initially. But as soon as I canceled the sub, the products disappeared. I may contact them. It is $5 worth of points after all...right?


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 14, 2014)

Not only have they not stopped sending out pillow packs, they had this batch made specifically for this month's boxes. I wonder if they just ran out of them due to the huge uptick in subscribers for this box?


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am not pleased AT ALL with my box. It's the worst I have ever received. I worked out the value of the samples and it comes to less than $9... For a $10 box.

After I tweeted about my extreme disappointment, BirchboxOps told me to email them at [email protected] but I don't see how that is going to help. I got a terrible box and they aren't going to send me a new one are they?

If you are wondering what I got:
-ayres soap
-agave hair treatment packet
-opi sheer tint- the amber one
-juicy couture perfume
-miracle skin transformer (which has so much shimmer! How could anyone possible use this?!)

Ha!  I received this box, too.  This is not the worst box I have ever received, but I tend to give BB some slack because I love it so. 

For me, I'm not much of a bar soap person, but the little soap is cute and smells o.k.  I'm glad to get the hair oil, although I was hoping to get the Beauty Protector oil.  I appreciate the tip about using the miracle skin transformer as a highlight, and I'll try it.  The Juicy Couture LA LA Malibu smells really nice, but it is too sweet for me over the long run.  I was hoping to receive the other scent, but I have not seen any posts mentioning it, so maybe BB did not send out very many.  I received the opi in amber.  It is so teeny and cute!  But, I use cool colors.  And, I don't like the name 'I'm never ambarrassed'.  *Don't like the word 'barrassed' on my beauty products.  *Maybe if it was a color I liked, I would be more lenient.  Maybe if it was pink and called 'Mom, I've got pink eye.'  Or, maybe not.


Huh?


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
paris was awesome and is a black tea. its totally different. but fruity, vanilla, and caramel aren't exactly the words i'd use to describe its notes... i'll have to check what my boyfriend and i wrote in our tea/coffee journal on this one but i really really enjoyed it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kinda different- ladies who rave about Harney and Sons.. What kinds do you like? I'm really into black teas





Another vote for Paris if you love black tea! It smells heavenly and tastes just as good!

On another note, this is the second month in a row that USPS got my box early and then let it sit for 4 days at my local USPS process center, 2 miles away. They are not delivering it till the expected date, saw a couple others mention the same thing. Conspiracy 



? lol


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Huh? 





'bare-assed'  Guess I was just in a goofy mood.  Sorry.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 14, 2014)

My first box is waiting at my house, but I'm out of town so I haven't seen it yet.. I haven't seen many of these, if any, did anyone else get box #46?





Then my second box is the famous #51 with palette, mascara, hair oil, nail polish, and coola tinted matte samples. Still waiting on that one, we'll see how my hair oil fairs in the mail.


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Huh? 





'bare-assed'  Guess I was just in a goofy mood.  Sorry. 


OMG! I can't believe I didn't get that! Derp!


----------



## magsatron (Feb 14, 2014)

> Hot cinnamon spice! It's my HG tea (if that's a thing). Delicious and spicy!


 I bought a grocery store hot cinnamon tea &amp; it was gross compared to H&amp;S hot cinnamon spice! I also like the english breakfast &amp; earl grey, for black teas. The pomegranate oolong, coconut green, &amp; tropical green teas are also great. If you have a Barnes &amp; Noble with a cafÃ© in it, they brew most of the H&amp;S tea varieties they sell.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 14, 2014)

I think its cool that they paid enough attention to hair color to send the blonde half ups to blondes! thanks bb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

as for my other account ridiculousness. (even more annoying because they basically partnered with beauty protect to be the first place to get the 

They are sending a replacement box for #51

I actually like the Coola BB cream and the nail polish! (its always sunny in LA, so I will get to enjoy the color shift a lot)


----------



## normajean2008 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone here had any experience with BB's return policy for product purchases? I am thinking about blowing my points on the Glam Glow SuperMud, but at $70 for 1.2oz if it doesn't absolutely blow my mind, I want to be able to get my points back.
It is easy to return to BB.  You just email them you're unhappy with your product, and inform them you need a shipping label to return it.  They will email you back (might take a day or two), and send you a return label to print out.  Affix it to your box, send it back.

They'll get it in a few days, and you'll get your refund a few days after that (after they process your return as being in their hands again).  If you paid with points, you'll get points back, or both points and money if using both.  Any points you earned on the purchase will be deducted back out of your points balance.

I've never tried the super mud version, just the youth mud, which I love.  The Origins charcoal mask gets good reviews too.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 14, 2014)

> It is easy to return to BB.Â  You just email them you're unhappy with your product, and inform them you need a shipping label to return it.Â  They will email you back (might take a day or two), and send you a return label to print out.Â  Affix it to your box, send it back. They'll get it in a few days, and you'll get your refund a few days after that (after they process your return as being in their hands again).Â  If you paid with points, you'll get points back, or both points and money if using both.Â  Any points you earned on the purchase will be deducted back out of your points balance. I've never tried the super mud version, just the youth mud, which I love.Â  The Origins charcoal mask gets good reviews too.


 I currently use the origins charcoal mask. I love it! Really gets my face smooth. I put it on for about 10 minutes and then shower and after using it, the dry skin on my face all rolls off. Kinda gross, but my skin feels awesome after using it.


----------



## wadedl (Feb 14, 2014)

> I think its cool that they paid enough attention to hair color to send the blonde half ups to blondes! thanks bb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> as for my other account ridiculousness. (even more annoying because they basically partnered with beauty protect to be the first place to get theÂ  They are sending a replacement box for #51 I actually like the Coola BB cream and the nail polish! (its always sunny in LA, so I will get to enjoy the color shiftÂ a lot)


 I wanted the polish because my 9 year old would love it. Her and her 11 year old brother do everything together, they are closer than twins their ages. So a girly gimmick thing is great, I may just gave to buy her some, I got the opi. We are in SoCal too glad for the weather in the 80s. Snowpocalypse! What is that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> better go to bed have to take my daughter to sell Girl Scout cookies in the morning on their day off from school


----------



## angienharry (Feb 14, 2014)

> Hi! First time poster long time stalker lol. So my mom's sub came today which I got for her as a Christmas gift. Well 'm super disappointed third month of her box and over a year on my personal box each moth we have received the same exact box. And I mean same exact box colors and all. I'd understand a couple dupes and even the same box once in awhile but three months in a row? Am I being unreasonable that this is unacceptable?


 Check your profiles. Make sure they are different. I have 2 subs and don't think I've ever got even 1 dupe. (I'm totally jynking myself right now!).


----------



## musiclover8201 (Feb 14, 2014)

> Check your profiles. Make sure they are different. I have 2 subs and don't think I've ever got even 1 dupe. (I'm totally jynking myself right now!).


 Oh I have both boxes in person. They are exactly the same... so was last months and Decembers.


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 14, 2014)

> Oh I have both boxes in person. They are exactly the same... so was last months and Decembers.


 I think she means your profiles as in the questionnaire when you check if you have fair skin or dark, in the 18-25 age group, make $150,000+ a year, have combination skin and dry blonde hair. Etc... Ha ha. NOT my profile... But I'm sure it's someone's out there. ;-)


----------



## musiclover8201 (Feb 14, 2014)

> I think she means your profiles as in the questionnaire when you check if you have fair skin or dark, in the 18-25 age group, make $150,000+ a year, have combination skin and dry blonde hair. Etc... Ha ha. NOT my profile... But I'm sure it's someone's out there. ;-)


 Oh well in that case no our profiles are not the same not even close to the same...


----------



## maggieme (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wanted the polish because my 9 year old would love it. Her and her 11 year old brother do everything together, they are closer than twins their ages. So a girly gimmick thing is great, I may just gave to buy her some, I got the opi. We are in SoCal too glad for the weather in the 80s. Snowpocalypse! What is that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> better go to bed have to take my daughter to sell Girl Scout cookies in the morning on their day off from school
PM me your address and I'll send you my extra one.  I certainly don't need two glittery color changing nail polishes.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I believe the same as well. That being said, I don't know why they sent out ANYTHING in glass vials, I've managed to break quite a few over the years.
I'm on the fence.  I definitely worry about breaking glass bottles, but they are also a much safer way to store products because plastics have the potential to be leaking chemicals into your products and then into your skin and body.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
paris was awesome and is a black tea. its totally different. but fruity, vanilla, and caramel aren't exactly the words i'd use to describe its notes... i'll have to check what my boyfriend and i wrote in our tea/coffee journal on this one but i really really enjoyed it!
I agree.  Tried the Paris this morning and love it!


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 14, 2014)

Are there rules or restrictions for posting in the swap thread? For some reason it is not letting me post a message in that thread (I did subscribe to the thread, but not sure if there is something else I need to do). I'm new to swapping, so any advice is appreciated! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *musiclover8201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi! First time poster long time stalker lol. So my mom's sub came today which I got for her as a Christmas gift. Well 'm super disappointed third month of her box and over a year on my personal box each moth we have received the same exact box. And I mean same exact box colors and all. I'd understand a couple dupes and even the same box once in awhile but three months in a row? Am I being unreasonable that this is unacceptable?
Check your profiles. Make sure they are different. I have 2 subs and don't think I've ever got even 1 dupe. (I'm totally jynking myself right now!). 

Quote: Originally Posted by *musiclover8201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think she means your profiles as in the questionnaire when you check if you have fair skin or dark, in the 18-25 age group, make $150,000+ a year, have combination skin and dry blonde hair. Etc...

Ha ha. NOT my profile... But I'm sure it's someone's out there. ;-)

Oh well in that case no our profiles are not the same not even close to the same... 
Your accounts are not linked in any way, this is the risk you always run with multiple subs.  I would not say this was unacceptable at all.  If you want different boxes all you can do is change up one of the profiles, but even then you still might get a dupe box once in awhile.


----------



## IMDawnP (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsead1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everybody keeps saying the "no pillow packs anymore" thing, but it's not true.  All my recent boxes have had them, including the one this month.  Mine had the perfume sample in it.  It MAY have possibly contained my BP oil also at some point, but the pillow pack came open on one end during shipping and the perfume was all that was left in it by the time I opened it.
I checked my stash of pillow packs




and the last one I received was stamped October 2013. When I check my box history I see that the last perfume sample I received was in October. I did receive CC polish in November but no pillow pack. December, January and February I did not receive anything that was delicate and (thus?) no pillow packs.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I checked my stash of pillow packs*



and the last one I received was stamped October 2013. When I check my box history I see that the last perfume sample I received was in October. I did receive CC polish in November but no pillow pack. December, January and February I did not receive anything that was delicate and (thus?) no pillow packs.
I have a stash too! 



 They're so handy, especially for trades!


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 14, 2014)

> Hot cinnamon spice! It's my HG tea (if that's a thing). Delicious and spicy!





> paris was awesome and is a black tea. its totally different. but fruity, vanilla, and caramel aren't exactly the words i'd use to describe its notes... i'll have to check what my boyfriend and i wrote in our tea/coffee journal on this one but i really really enjoyed it!





> Another vote for Paris if you love black tea! It smells heavenly and tastes just as good! On another note, this is the second month in a row that USPS got my box early and then let it sit for 4 days at my local USPS process center, 2 miles away. They are not delivering it till the expected date, saw a couple others mention the same thing. ConspiracyÂ :icon_eek: ? lol





> I bought a grocery store hot cinnamon tea &amp; it was gross compared to H&amp;S hot cinnamon spice! I also like the english breakfast &amp; earl grey, for black teas. The pomegranate oolong, coconut green, &amp; tropical green teas are also great. If you have a Barnes &amp; Noble with a cafÃ© in it, they brew most of the H&amp;S tea varieties they sell.


Kinda different- ladies who rave about Harney and Sons.. What kinds do you like? I'm really into black teas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks ladies!! Maybe I'll try a few of these out- also the Barnes and Noble thing- there's one downtown! I'm never that way but maybe I should try it sometime. Splurge on a book that I don't need  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm always on the lookout for good teas.


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 14, 2014)

> I have a stash too!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â They're so handy, especially for trades!


 I use mine all the time for trades! I think I have about a billion. Also sometimes Target sells them at like 6 for a $1? I had to get some during Christmas for SS and just wanted to buy alllll of them.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 14, 2014)

I've gotten one for every box I've gotten since they introduced them o_o I didn't get Jan's box, but I also didn't get perfumes for at least 75% of the other boxes I got...

re: hail oil and wrapping, I have plenty of bubble wrap and pillow cases, but if that many people's are breaking, they seem kind of fragile so &gt;.&gt; I'll still mail it to her. I was gonna send her a few other things anyway


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is easy to return to BB.  You just email them you're unhappy with your product, and inform them you need a shipping label to return it.  They will email you back (might take a day or two), and send you a return label to print out.  Affix it to your box, send it back.

They'll get it in a few days, and you'll get your refund a few days after that (after they process your return as being in their hands again).  If you paid with points, you'll get points back, or both points and money if using both.  Any points you earned on the purchase will be deducted back out of your points balance.

I've never tried the super mud version, just the youth mud, which I love.  The Origins charcoal mask gets good reviews too.
And for those of us who are cheap...Biore just came out with a charcoal mask!

lol just wanted to put my two cents in


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 14, 2014)

@elizabethrose  Also, I know its a bit $$$ but Prince Vlad by Kusmi is my favorite black tea right now.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *bsblibrarian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have what may be a stupid question. I just got off the wait-list a few days ago, and my first Box should be shipping on the 20th. 

I know that BB will usually tell you ahead of time what you are getting. So my question is, when (if at all) should I be expecting that info to be available online?


Not sure if anyone has replied to you, sometimes it's hard to keep track of all the responses that come in through the night! But, for your first box, you probably will not know in advance what you're getting. In fact, it may not update online until after you've already received your products in the mail. After that, it should update online on the 10th of every month with your current month's samples. Welcome to BB!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 14, 2014)

On the topic of the pillow packs, I got my mom a lot of little things for Christmas, and if they were awkward to wrap I put them in her stocking in one of the BB packs...but I think she might have thrown them all away in cleaning up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

@Lorenk, @Rachel S and @KellyKaye - Birchbox does not package the samples, the samples come directly from the manufacturer for free. How the manufacturer (company they're working with) packages the sample is up to that company and Birchbox doesn't have that much of a choice if the items come in a glass container or plastic. They could request plastic if the company has samples in plastic packaging but that is up to the company. Keep in mind that many samples are more expensive to make than full size products or are limited in quantities (which is something company reps have told me time and time again over the years).


That's pretty much what I figured. That is why I don't get upset at Birchbox over the peelies and such, but I do think they have control over putting glass vials into a pillow pack or something protective so it doesn't shatter during shipping.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the topic of the pillow packs, I got my mom a lot of little things for Christmas, and if they were awkward to wrap I put them in her stocking in one of the BB packs...but I think she might have thrown them all away in cleaning up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

hahaha. this Christmas I put a lot of gifts in Birchboxes that i saved up over the year. It kinda broke my heart to see them get thrown out in the Wrapping-Paper-Pile-Throw-Out-of-2013. I wanted to be like "no! i'll take back my boxes! i can use them again!" but then my status as crazy person in the family would be confirmed.


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @elizabethrose  Also, I know its a bit $$$ but Prince Vlad by Kusmi is my favorite black tea right now. 

I'll definitely have to check this out!  Thanks girl!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
hahaha. this Christmas I put a lot of gifts in Birchboxes that i saved up over the year. It kinda broke my heart to see them get thrown out in the Wrapping-Paper-Pile-Throw-Out-of-2013. I wanted to be like "no! i'll take back my boxes! i can use them again!" but then my status as crazy person in the family would be confirmed.
Haha, I would have absolutely done that! I can't remember the last time I bought a gift bag or anything, I just reuse the ones I get from other people. and it's not like a Birchbox is a flimsy thing, I have had a few rip at the corner but it's mostly pretty sturdy &amp; therefore good for giving gifts!

I would have asked my mom to give me the pillow packs back, &amp; I'm sure she would have just been like "yeah whatever" because she knows how I keep this stuff. But I didn't even think of it until a couple days later


----------



## bsblibrarian (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bsblibrarian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have what may be a stupid question. I just got off the wait-list a few days ago, and my first Box should be shipping on the 20th. 

  
  I know that BB will usually tell you ahead of time what you are getting. So my question is, when (if at all) should I be expecting that info to be available online?



Not sure if anyone has replied to you, sometimes it's hard to keep track of all the responses that come in through the night! But, for your first box, you probably will not know in advance what you're getting. In fact, it may not update online until after you've already received your products in the mail.

After that, it should update online on the 10th of every month with your current month's samples. Welcome to BB!



Thanks!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 14, 2014)

Alright y'all, this is going to sound derp-ish but anyway, how do I review the products in my box. So I just click on the links directly from my box page?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alright y'all, this is going to sound derp-ish but anyway, how do I review the products in my box. So I just click on the links directly from my box page?
Box &gt; womens box &gt; click item &gt; "write a review" &gt; prompt to survey! you don't even have to write anything -- just the radio buttons and drop downs will get you your 10 points


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 14, 2014)

yay! my box with the bp oil (haha - that makes me laugh when it's like that) came and it's not broken or leaky! i was worried after seeing everyone elses.  i agree that it wasn't packed well. my perfume and opi were in the pillow pack.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alright y'all, this is going to sound derp-ish but anyway, how do I review the products in my box. So I just click on the links directly from my box page?
Yep! All you have to do is click the product and when it takes you to the product page, click "write a review" or whatever it says. That will take you to the "survey" type thing. If you didn't receive an item in your box, the review page will look different and you won't get points for reviewing it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## easybreezy (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
hahaha. this Christmas I put a lot of gifts in Birchboxes that i saved up over the year. It kinda broke my heart to see them get thrown out in the Wrapping-Paper-Pile-Throw-Out-of-2013. I wanted to be like "no! i'll take back my boxes! i can use them again!" but then my status as crazy person in the family would be confirmed.
haha I love the BB boxes too... I used a lot of them for storing Christmas ornaments, etc.  But I have so many sitting around unused...I finally tossed a few in my recycle bin yesterday! :X I feel bad, but I have so much packing stuff and no room for any of it!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are there rules or restrictions for posting in the swap thread? For some reason it is not letting me post a message in that thread (I did subscribe to the thread, but not sure if there is something else I need to do). I'm new to swapping, so any advice is appreciated! Thanks!





I know you have to have a certain number of posts, but you should have that. Maybe it was a computer glitch???


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are there rules or restrictions for posting in the swap thread? For some reason it is not letting me post a message in that thread (I did subscribe to the thread, but not sure if there is something else I need to do). I'm new to swapping, so any advice is appreciated! Thanks!





Did you join the group?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 14, 2014)

> hahaha. this Christmas I put a lot of gifts in Birchboxes that i saved up over the year. It kinda broke my heart to see them get thrown out in the Wrapping-Paper-Pile-Throw-Out-of-2013. I wanted to be like "no! i'll take back my boxes! i can use them again!" but then my status as crazy person in the family would be confirmed.


 I have such a huge stash of assorted boxes -- popsugar, sephora, whatever -- that my neighbor mistook it for a stack that needed to go out for recycling. This was three months ago. It has only grown. I need to see if there's any room in the recycling bins this week and just purge that stash!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 14, 2014)

I saved all of my flower seeds this summer/fall in old BB's.  They were great for drying them and now for storing them!  I also have my smaller samples organized in them.  I love my boxes!  (They also make excellent dog food scoops when the puppy runs away with and hides the plastic one---not that anyone around here would do that!)


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 14, 2014)

I had saved 30 birchboxes for my son's Lego birthday party. I was going to wrap them in primary colors and then put "dots" on the top. My son changed his mind about the Lego theme and my husband came at the boxes with the big old recycling bin..Seriously, my heart stopped...It's a lot of work to save that many boxes....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 14, 2014)

It's here!!! All safe and intact! The BP Oil was rattling around, but the cap was on tight and there was no leakage. OPI and Hello perfume were in the bubble pack. I'm so in love with this box! Making myself the Paris tea right now!


----------



## LadyK (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, I would have absolutely done that! I can't remember the last time I bought a gift bag or anything, I just reuse the ones I get from other people. and it's not like a Birchbox is a flimsy thing, I have had a few rip at the corner but it's mostly pretty sturdy &amp; therefore good for giving gifts!

I would have asked my mom to give me the pillow packs back, &amp; I'm sure she would have just been like "yeah whatever" because she knows how I keep this stuff. But I didn't even think of it until a couple days later
We have a famous (or infamous) Christmas gift bag that has been making the rounds for about 6 years now. LOL.  It is so sturdy we can't bear to throw it away.


----------



## izzybizzy (Feb 14, 2014)

Can someone please explain this idiocy to me? I live in Ohio not too far from cincinnati and I'm not sure why it's been to cincinnati twice, warren pa twice, and now lansing michigan.

 

14 Feb 2014 09:23 Package processed by Post Office WARRENDALE, PA 13 Feb 2014 02:35 Package processed by Post Office LANSING, MI 11 Feb 2014 17:58 Shipment Acceptance at PO CINCINNATI, OH 11 Feb 2014 08:06 Shipment Info Received by Post Office WARRENDALE, PA 
*Date* *Description* *Location* Feb 11 2014 Package transferred to Post Office CINCINN, OH Feb 11 2014 Ready for post office entry Urbancrest, OH Feb 11 2014 Package received by dest MI facility Urbancrest, OH Feb 10 2014 Package transferred to dest MI facility Logan Township, NJ Feb 9 2014 Package processed by UPS MI Logan Township, NJ Feb 9 2014 Package received for processing Logan Township, NJ


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 14, 2014)

@izzybizzy Uhhh nope :/ That makes no sense at all!


----------



## Allison H (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzybizzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone please explain this idiocy to me?

 

14 Feb 2014 09:23 Package processed by Post Office WARRENDALE, PA 13 Feb 2014 02:35 Package processed by Post Office LANSING, MI 11 Feb 2014 17:58 Shipment Acceptance at PO CINCINNATI, OH 11 Feb 2014 08:06 Shipment Info Received by Post Office WARRENDALE, PA 
*Date* *Description* *Location* Feb 11 2014 Package transferred to Post Office CINCINN, OH Feb 11 2014 Ready for post office entry Urbancrest, OH Feb 11 2014 Package received by dest MI facility Urbancrest, OH Feb 10 2014 Package transferred to dest MI facility Logan Township, NJ Feb 9 2014 Package processed by UPS MI Logan Township, NJ Feb 9 2014 Package received for processing Logan Township, NJ 

The tracking is totally off for a couple of people from what I've seen. My package (per tracking) said it was delivered on Tuesday, which is wasn't due to snow...it was delivered today, but if I look at my tracking it says it's 5 hours away from my house! Go figure... I wish you the best of luck with your package though!


----------



## Allison H (Feb 14, 2014)

My Birchbox was delivered much better than most people that received the BP Oil (or judging by the Instagram pictures that I've seen)...my BP Oil was leaking on my items, but at least it didn't break in the box! The only item it damaged was the Smashbox eyeshadow, everything else was either nail polish, sunscreen, or mascara. Yay for the little things!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I currently use the origins charcoal mask. I love it! Really gets my face smooth. I put it on for about 10 minutes and then shower and after using it, the dry skin on my face all rolls off. Kinda gross, but my skin feels awesome after using it.
Oooh, now I want to try that one! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 14, 2014)

For those of you that got the Big Easy, I was able to do my whole face with it by using my fingertips. I have combo skin so for my drier areas, I mixed a teeny, tiny amount of hope in a jar with the sample and it spread really well.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
hahaha. this Christmas I put a lot of gifts in Birchboxes that i saved up over the year. *It kinda broke my heart to see them get thrown out in the Wrapping-Paper-Pile-Throw-Out-of-2013. I wanted to be like "no! i'll take back my boxes! i can use them again!" but then my status as crazy person in the family would be confirmed.*
This is the exact reason why I don't use them for gifts! It would make me so sad for someone to through they away! Which is crazy, since I have like over 30 of them at this point ... haha.


----------



## With2Ls (Feb 14, 2014)

I signed up for a second account for the February US Weekly box so I could gift it to a friend.  She has a P.O. box so it was easier for her to just get it from me since we live so close.  I just got my box today, and it had been shipped via UPS MI from NY.  The shipping notification for the second box was has it coming from Newgistics from NJ.  Is this because it's a new subscription?  I'm just curious if they are shipping everything from the same warehouse, just using different shipping partners.  Both boxes are coming to the same address.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 14, 2014)

my box is out for delivery.. in walnut creek.. where i don't live.


----------



## musiclover8201 (Feb 14, 2014)

> Your accounts are not linked in any way, this is the risk you always run with multiple subs. Â I would not say this was unacceptable at all. Â If you want different boxes all you can do is change up one of the profiles, but even then you still might get a dupe box once in awhile. As I said I'd understand once in a while but for the last three months when one box is based on 55 year old one for skin care and the other for a 22 year old prefering makeup... Either way I canceled both today. I'll find her something more appropriate and I have my Ipsy. Thank you


----------



## starz2night (Feb 14, 2014)

Weird... I just assumed everyone ALWAYS got the pillow packs. It seems like I get one every box, but I always recycle mine. Maybe I should start saving them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 14, 2014)

Thought you guys would like to see a box with an BP oil that wasn't smashed.

Oh and I got a pillow pack with the perfume and nail polish inside.  



 I took the tea out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> already in my desk to consume next week at work!


----------



## mrst909 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Did you join the group?





I was already a member of the "Birchbox subscribers" group, but I wasn't in the "Subscription box swaps talk" group. I joined that group and was able to post in the swap thread. Thanks!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 14, 2014)

> my box is out for delivery.. in walnut creek.. where i don't live.


 In the past, mine has been out for delivery in St Paul, MN. Actually I think it said delivered even. But I got it the same day. I don't even live in MN. Lol.


----------



## barbyechick (Feb 14, 2014)

My box finally arrived! It was #59, with the FakeUp, Healing Oil, Pore Refiner, OPI and Big Easy.

Don't know why I didn't expect the OPI to be so small, so cute! I got a good amount in my fakeup, was kinda surprised - will definitely get at least 3-4 uses. Some people mentioned their pores no more felt very light/empty, got lucky and mine feels heavier so hopefully mine was overfilled lol. If it weren't for the peely I would have been very happy with mine, but it's so inconsequential that it just feels like I'm missing an item.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

my box is out for delivery.. in walnut creek.. where i don't live.
In the past, mine has been out for delivery in St Paul, MN. Actually I think it said delivered even. But I got it the same day. I don't even live in MN. Lol. I don't think mine is getting delivered.. from the status it looks like it was brought back and resorted. hopefully it makes it out to me tomorrow but I'm thinking Tuesday is probably more realistic lol


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 14, 2014)

> > my box is out for delivery.. in walnut creek.. where i don't live.
> 
> 
> In the past, mine has been out for delivery in St Paul, MN. Actually I think it said delivered even. But I got it the same day. I don't even live in MN. Lol.


 Mine routinely goes to Des Moines. Not really, but when they scan it at the USPS hub in Omaha they somehow get the 1 and the 0 reversed in the ZIP code and it says it's headed there. I usually get it the next day. I don't even worry about it anymore.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 14, 2014)

My second box came today and it was the 0.3670 lbs box. XD Super light... 





The *Joan Vass Lâ€™eau de Opale* smelled like Michael Kors. XD And ironically, it was in its own pillow pack but it leaked anyway. Thankfully the pillow pack was the only thing affected.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 14, 2014)

Ughhhh usps finales scanned my box saying that they tried to deliver it but couldn't, and left a slip. However, it is clear that no one tried to deliver anything (no footprints new footprints in the snow- only dog prints) and there is definitely did not leave a notice. This is the crap UPS usually tries to pull with me and why I try to avoid using them. Also- birchbox easily fits in my mailbox.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 14, 2014)

> Ughhhh usps finales scanned my box saying that they tried to deliver it but couldn't, and left a slip. However, it is clear that no one tried to deliver anything (no footprints new footprints in the snow- only dog prints) and there is definitely did not leave a notice. This is the crap UPS usually tries to pull with me and why I try to avoid using them. Also- birchbox easily fits in my mailbox.


 I had the same problem witha different package today! I called the supervisor, but probably have to call tomorrow am ugghhhh.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 14, 2014)

> Ughhhh usps finales scanned my box saying that they tried to deliver it but couldn't, and left a slip. However, it is clear that no one tried to deliver anything (no footprints new footprints in the snow- only dog prints) and there is definitely did not leave a notice. This is the crap UPS usually tries to pull with me and why I try to avoid using them. Also- birchbox easily fits in my mailbox.


 I saw that status when I checked my tracking and I was pissed. It fits in my mailbox so someone isn't telling the truth at USPS. It better there when I get home from work or else I will be contacting some people.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 14, 2014)

My birchbox is stuck about 30 mins from me.  I'm hoping it comes tomorrow and praying for an intact BP oil.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Feb 14, 2014)

I was expecting a package once from Etsy Shipping showed it not going in the direction it should be going.I contacted the vendor who contacted ups/usps.They told her that my package was not actually at that location but they do what is called courtesy scans.So a package may not actually be where the shipping says.I have no idea why or how all these inner workings work.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was expecting a package once from Etsy and it showed it not anywhere in the direction it should be going.I contacted the vendor who contacted ups/usps.They told her that my package was not actually at that location but they do what is called courtesy scans.So a package may not actually be where the shipping says.I have no idea why or how all these inner workings work.
It could also be the fact that the scanners the USPS uses are like 1980's technology.  The USPS does not want to pay the money to upgrade the scanners.  So they worked out a deal with AT&amp;T to buy all their like circa 2003 clam shell/flip phones.  It will essentially be a pocket wifi (does not make calls) to update the scanners as the mail person is scanning, not at the end of the day when the scanner is redocked.  Sorry my dad works for the USPS so I hear about it A LOT!

My BB has been "accepted" since 2/12/14 but no movement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 14, 2014)

I resubbed on the 10th. I got an e-mail saying expected ship date the 21st. Today I got a shipping e-mail with the tracking #. So, yay, I'll be getting it sooner, I hope. Tracking isn't working yet and my February box contents probably won't update for a few days yet. I was hoping for later shipping to avoid the BP oil fiasco.


----------



## itslibbyk (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first box is waiting at my house, but I'm out of town so I haven't seen it yet.. I haven't seen many of these, if any, did anyone else get box #46?





Then my second box is the famous #51 with palette, mascara, hair oil, nail polish, and coola tinted matte samples. Still waiting on that one, we'll see how my hair oil fairs in the mail.
I got box 46 also!  A bit disappointed in it.  The half up doesn't work well with my hair and the perfume is way too sweet for my taste.  The breath mint "rocks" were pretty fun to try though!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 14, 2014)

Awesome.. BB was supposed to deliver my final box yesterday, and the mailman has skipped my block (which is shoveled) for two days.  IN addition, they pulled the "you weren't home" shit, but I was was working at home.  Now I have to wake up and make them redeliver.

Also, wtf does Opensky have a pershiable delivery with signature confirmation... and now even notify the customer??


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first box is waiting at my house, but I'm out of town so I haven't seen it yet.. I haven't seen many of these, if any, did anyone else get box #46?





Then my second box is the famous #51 with palette, mascara, hair oil, nail polish, and coola tinted matte samples. Still waiting on that one, we'll see how my hair oil fairs in the mail.

Quote: Originally Posted by *itslibbyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got box 46 also!  A bit disappointed in it.  The half up doesn't work well with my hair and the perfume is way too sweet for my taste.  The breath mint "rocks" were pretty fun to try though!  

The Half Up may actually work well in my hair, it's long but super fine, so we'll see about that. The perfume I'm sure I'll hate (gives me migraines), but I'm interested to try the rest! I don't wear lotion for the same reason I don't wear perfume, gives me headaches, so I may have to swap the body butter as well.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  haha I love the BB boxes too... I used a lot of them for storing Christmas ornaments, etc.  But I have so many sitting around unused...I finally tossed a few in my recycle bin yesterday! :X I feel bad, but I have so much packing stuff and no room for any of it
I'm going to start hijacking my friends boxes as well as keeping all of mine. They are perfect for organizing my art supplies for school. I'm always carrying little BB boxes into class with me.


----------



## CheekyQ (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My second box came today and it was the 0.3670 lbs box. XD Super light... 





The *Joan Vass Lâ€™eau de Opale* smelled like Michael Kors. XD And ironically, it was in its own pillow pack but it leaked anyway. Thankfully the pillow pack was the only thing affected. 


This was my box too, but it was 0.3800lbs. And my perfume leaked as well. But I was fine with it because the smell was definitely not for me. The half up was a flop on my thick layered hair. It was more like a quarter-up, and my layers wouldn't stay in it. A disappointing birchbox doesn't bother me as much as a disappointing ipsy bag, though, because bb makes up for it in points! Love their points system.


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 14, 2014)

The boxes are the perfect size to stack inside the rectangular fabric makeup train cases for organizing. I have this one from the now-defunct Beautyfix (but these bags are available everywhere) and it holds two boxes, with lids, and has just enough room around the sides for thin foils. I cut up the cardboard Birchbox mailer and assembled dividers to keep eyeshadows, brushes, and foundations from sliding around.




The Birchboxes are so useful. Very hard to get rid of them!


----------



## maggieme (Feb 14, 2014)

My apartment doesn't have a pantry so I have one of those big free-standing three shelf wire racks.  Works great for storing boxes and cans but smaller items like sauces and spice tend to slip through the cracks.  Repurposed Birchboxes have saved the day.  An extra plus is that if there's an oil leak, I know I have a new box coming next month to replace it.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 15, 2014)

Got one of my boxes today. I opened a new sub with no profile info on it to see if I will like it. So far I like all of the boxes on this account (knock on wood)


----------



## alisong (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my box is out for delivery.. in walnut creek.. where i don't live.

Mine went to Oakland, then Berkeley, then back to Oakland. I live in Richmond, so it's not even in the right county, LOL. This doesn't normally happen, I don't know what is up with USPS this month!


----------



## ahkae (Feb 15, 2014)

My box just shipped today, does anyone know when my box page will update? Thanks~


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 15, 2014)

> My box just shipped today, does anyone know when my box page will update? Thanks~


 Probably 6am est if you paid after the first.


----------



## trekkersangel (Feb 15, 2014)

Ugh! My box has been sitting in North Carolina for 3 days now. Estimated delivery was 2 days ago. I want my box of goodies! I think today is the day it's going to move north to my direction. Wishful thinking. . . .


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh! My box has been sitting in North Carolina for 3 days now. Estimated delivery was 2 days ago. I want my box of goodies! I think today is the day it's going to move north to my direction.

Wishful thinking. . . .


Mine's been sitting in Cincinnati for 3 days! Which is only about 30 min. from my house. We did get hit with a bunch of snow last night, but that doesn't explain why it wasn't on my doorstep yesterday afternoon like I was expecting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 15, 2014)

So my box said it was delivered 3 days ago! 3!!! Should I contact the post office and find out if it was lost?


----------



## dressupthedog (Feb 15, 2014)

> So my box said it was delivered 3 days ago! 3!!! Should I contact the post office and find out if it was lost?


 Fill out this form and include the tracking number. They should get back to you about it and this way you have something officially filed. http://faq.usps.com/adaptivedesktop/faq.jsp?ef=USPSFAQ&amp;dest=EmailUs


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So my box said it was delivered 3 days ago! 3!!! Should I contact the post office and find out if it was lost?


Absolutely. You have more patience than I do, I would've already gone to my post office 2 days ago and asked about it, if I were you!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 15, 2014)

I got both of my boxes! Both BP oils were intact and didn't leak. : )


----------



## camel11 (Feb 15, 2014)

My husband had a usps issue once, so now we have the direct number to the supervisor of carriers. You can get it by calling the 800 number. Obviously, we saved it, because our mail carriers play all the tricks when not delivering our mail.in fact, I got to call my carrier thi morning, which will hopefully finally get my packages delivered.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 15, 2014)

I ordered a welcome box with the chuao bar promo for valentines day. This is the box I received:



Very pleased that it came with the dry conditioner I wanted another one, and I feel like I'm the last person to try the Dr. Lipp, glad I got to try it finally. Tea is meh already tried these but I drink tea at work usually so it'll get consumed. This is also my third Hello perfume this month and I've tried it in previous boxes. No biggie I like the scent. The best part is the INIKA eyeliner in green lagoon, reminds me of my starlooks fancy eyeliner but without the glitter! It'll be perfect for the St. Pat's day parade and party next month! Oh and I haven't tried this chuao flavor yet. Nicely done Birchbox!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 15, 2014)

slightly off topic, but the potato chip chuao is on sale for $4 at target right now. i finally caved and bought one. omg - love it. it would be better if it was dark chocolate (i am a chocolate snob, i can admit this), but i do really enjoy it in milk chocolate.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkcrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  slightly off topic, but the potato chip chuao is on sale for $4 at target right now. i finally caved and bought one. omg - love it. it would be better if it was dark chocolate (i am a chocolate snob, i can admit this), but i do really enjoy it in milk chocolate.

I love that one too!  I ordered it from BB around Christmas time.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 15, 2014)

My box page updated today.



I hope the OPI is the purple color like the photo shows. Not excited about anything else.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh! My box has been sitting in North Carolina for 3 days now. Estimated delivery was 2 days ago. I want my box of goodies! I think today is the day it's going to move north to my direction.



Wishful thinking. . . .



Mine's been sitting in Cincinnati for 3 days! Which is only about 30 min. from my house. We did get hit with a bunch of snow last night, but that doesn't explain why it wasn't on my doorstep yesterday afternoon like I was expecting




Turns out, my box was delivered while I was at work today! Even though the tracking still shows it in Cincinnati. Confusing.. But I was pumped to see it in the mailbox when I got home! I'm going to be trying out my new shampoo here shortly. It smells delish!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 15, 2014)

Yay, my box landed today! Boo, it's February in Portland, so the glitter polish can't change colors!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box page updated today.





I hope the OPI is the purple color like the photo shows. Not excited about anything else.

That OPI looks like teal to me....




 It's hard to tell, though. I'll cross my fingers for you that it's purple!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 15, 2014)

> > My box page updated today.
> >
> > I hope the OPI is the purple color like the photo shows. Not excited about anything else.
> 
> ...


 I'm on my phone. I even turned up the brightness on the screen and it still looks purple. Oh, well, I'll probably get the yellow. I'm happy with this box, though.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay, my box landed today! Boo, it's February in Portland, so the glitter polish can't change colors!
I hope your glitter polish changes color! I got the Kitten Heels one (hot pink to red) and put it on this morning. I went outside and stood in the freezing cold (but sunny...yay!) for at least three minutes and no change (no topcoat). It's still a fun color though.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 15, 2014)

Got my other box today with the beauty protector in tact. Yay me! This is a vast improvement from my January punishment box and my first perfume since September 2013. I'm a very happy quene!


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice box! I like it as well. The only thing i liked about my box was the nail polish.I am getting another one since the BP oil leaked in it. I hope to get another box that I like.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box page updated today.





I hope the OPI is the purple color like the photo shows. Not excited about anything else.


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 15, 2014)

Boo for the polish not changing colors!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay, my box landed today! Boo, it's February in Portland, so the glitter polish can't change colors!


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 15, 2014)

Question... Has anyone taken advantage of the free $10 "mystery" samples with any $35 order ? And if so did you get anything good ? Also can you earn points for reviewing the product samples you recieve ? I'm fairly new to this so thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question...

Has anyone taken advantage of the free $10 "mystery" samples with any $35 order ? And if so did you get anything good ? Also can you earn points for reviewing the product samples you recieve ? I'm fairly new to this so thank you




https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136917/birchbox-pick-two-mystery-packs

You can check out some of the mystery packs in that thread


----------



## LadyK (Feb 15, 2014)

My box came today.  The BP oil was intact and the cap was on tight.  Yay!  The nail polish and perfume were in a pillow pack which probably helped.  I'm happy with this box and look forward to trying everything out.


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 15, 2014)

> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136917/birchbox-pick-two-mystery-packs You can check out some of the mystery packs in that thread :smilehappyyes:


 Thank you.... There is a forum for everything.. Love the site and you girls are so helpful. THANKS Again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you.... There is a forum for everything.. Love the site and you girls are so helpful.

THANKS Again





There really is a forum for everything!



And you're welcome!


----------



## splash79 (Feb 15, 2014)

I received the OPI tint in the amber color and I don't get it.  It looks terrible on its own, so I tried layering it over another polish and you have to be very careful to make sure to get it EXACTLY over the base polish.  If you let it get on your cuticles or bare nails at the base, it looks like you have a fungus.  It might work for nail art, but mine seems to be very thick and kind of gloopy, so I think it would be rather frustrating to worth with.


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question...

Has anyone taken advantage of the free $10 "mystery" samples with any $35 order ? And if so did you get anything good ? Also can you earn points for reviewing the product samples you recieve ? I'm fairly new to this so thank you




Let's see. I got a small Supergoop CC cream, it was too dark for me. and some beauty/tea thing. I haven't looked at it since I received it, honestly, it had a tea bag and a face serum of some sort. I thought it was interesting. I would have been excited if the Supergoop had looked good on me, I haven't had a chance to try many of their products


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 15, 2014)

Anyone else get this? I sent my info in for the rebate so I'm assuming it's about that. Will probably call on Monday to find out what this means.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Feb 15, 2014)

> slightly off topic, but the potato chip chuao is on sale for $4 at target right now. i finally caved and bought one. omg - love it. it would be better if it was dark chocolate (i am a chocolate snob, i can admit this), but i do really enjoy it in milk chocolate.


 I am hopelessly addicted to the Popcorn Pop Chuao bar. I got the potato chip pod in a box last year, purchased the sampler...and have been out of control ever since.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 15, 2014)

Yay! I've been so curious about it. I literally look at it every time im in target. I just placed a BB order with this bar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I am hopelessly addicted to the Popcorn Pop Chuao bar. I got the potato chip pod in a box last year, purchased the sampler...and have been out of control ever since.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope your glitter polish changes color! I got the Kitten Heels one (hot pink to red) and put it on this morning. I went outside and stood in the freezing cold (but sunny...yay!) for at least three minutes and no change (no topcoat). It's still a fun color though.
I got the RW in gold and I didn't put it on my nails yet (since I was already wearing polish) but I did put the bottle in the sun and it changed colors!


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Feb 15, 2014)

> Yay! I've been so curious about it. I literally look at it every time im in target. I just placed a BB order with this bar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You will love it! It's so unique and different. I'm happy Birchbox sent them out originally. I know some of us don't like getting food but I'll take chocolate in every box please!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2014)

I was determined not to look at my box until it got here this month, but...it still isn't here (WHY IS EVERYTHING TAKING SO LONG TO GET TO ME THIS MONTH???), so now it won't be here til Tuesday at the earliest and I had to cheat and look! 





I'm SO EXCITED to finally get some tea...subs never send me tea!

I am okay with trying the BP oil...I have a ton of oils but trying a new one can't hurt.

The eyeliner sounds good! Again, I have a ton of black liquid liners right now but I'm excited to try this one.

The perfume sample actually sounds nice, and I've gotten every other Juicy scent they've sent out so I am not surprised to get this one!

The soap, we'll see. I do use bar soap sometimes, but for that price I'll just get some from Lush...feel kind of "meh" about that.

Overall, I think I'll like the box okay...the liner and tea make it for me.


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 15, 2014)

Since my box didn't show up at the post office yesterday I won't be getting it until Tuesday at the earliest since they are closing down the post office for 3 whole days so it can be painted! (I live in a small town with post office box only delivery)


----------



## MissTrix (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkcrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

slightly off topic, but the potato chip chuao is on sale for $4 at target right now. i finally caved and bought one. omg - love it. it would be better if it was dark chocolate (i am a chocolate snob, i can admit this), but i do really enjoy it in milk chocolate.

I am hopelessly addicted to the Popcorn Pop Chuao bar. I got the potato chip pod in a box last year, purchased the sampler...and have been out of control ever since.




. 
Popcorn Pop is my favorite as well! I have a stash of full size bars that I ordered before Christmas but I can't bring myself to eat them yet.


----------



## Babs (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Yes it's the Violet one.... It's pretty.
The Tea flavors are White Vanilla Grapefruit and Classic Paris..

I tried adding a pic... I have the flu and feel like I was run over by a truck at the moment so it's nothing fancy. Just a quick one





Tried the log in trick but still having an issue posting.. Not sure why since other things seem fine




Not sure if anyone mentioned this. This box is affectionately called the usweekly 200pt box. And I really do like it, I was really excited to try this truffle serum business (and still am) but I realize the picture on my box page showed the previously sent 10ml serum and mine is sadly 5ml. still plenty to test out but bait and switch BB.. how dare you toy with my emotions!! Okay I'm over it. My oil didn't spill unlike my regular sub so I can try it too. It really is a pretty nice box.


----------



## Elena K (Feb 15, 2014)

My first Birchbox arrived yesterday. Tea samples (in a green pillow bag) were a bit disappointing, but the rest is pretty cool


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 15, 2014)

My 2nd box came today and my BP oil was also intact. Maybe it depends on what the other items in the box were? Super excited to try the purple OPI!!


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elena K* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first Birchbox arrived yesterday. Tea samples (in a green pillow bag) were a bit disappointing, but the rest is pretty cool




ooo nice box w/ the inika and beauty protector.  The 2 pillow packs make it look so full!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elena K* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first Birchbox arrived yesterday. Tea samples (in a green pillow bag) were a bit disappointing, but the rest is pretty cool





Not big on tea but the rest of that box is nice!! Would love to get that!


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Feb 16, 2014)

_My box has been delayed ...I think because of weather. _  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway, I finally looked at was going to be in my box ...and I was so disappointed. Tea...again. I have gotten tea two months in a row. If I NEVER see another bag of tea again ...I will be grateful. Seriously, I signed up for a BEAUTY BOX. Grrrr.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

_My box has been delayed ...I think because of weather.



_ Anyway, I finally looked at was going to be in my box ...and I was so disappointed. Tea...again. I have gotten tea two months in a row. If I NEVER see another bag of tea again ...I will be grateful.* Seriously, I signed up for a BEAUTY BOX. Grrrr.*
This is understandable, since this is the *main* reason I signed up for Birchbox. But they also market themselves as a lifestyle box so lifestyle items are going to be a given. With that said, they need to make more of an effort to mix it up lately instead of just throwing in tea all the time because its easy to get. There use to be way more variety/unique lifestyle items.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 16, 2014)

Birchbox is killing me. I was going to keep saving my points but I just got a 25% off coupon code for my 25th month. So I have I have 249 points on my account and am going to cash out my moms 100 points from her gift account since she didn't really get into Birchbox. Right now plan is to get the Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel and the 100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream.

Does anyone know anything about the Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel? I've tried the exfoliating body gel so I know I like the scent. I want the correcting gel because I have scarring on my hands from my crazy siamese cat. We used to play fight when she was a kitten and it was no big deal, but now that she's grow up she plays very rough. Rookie mistake, she's my first *real* pet and I didn't realize what a difference it would make. So unfortunately there's some scarring on my hands since my fiance isn't in town regularly to help me trim her nails. I don't have the heart to get her declawed. I'm getting married in January 2015 so I'd like to try to reduce the damage while I can. (also any other suggestions for reducing scarring are greatly welcomed).


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question...

Has anyone taken advantage of the free $10 "mystery" samples with any $35 order ? And if so did you get anything good ? Also can you earn points for reviewing the product samples you recieve ? I'm fairly new to this so thank you





I did it a month or so ago and was disappointed by my samples. I received a nail polish in the same color I had previously gotten in my monthly box, and a .5 oz hair gel sample (which doesn't work for me b/c I have straight hair and don't really have a use for gel)... But since it was free I didn't complain too much, and the nail polish will get swapped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't think they take your profile into consideration with that mystery pack so it could be a big win or a total loss, it's just luck of the draw. If you're already placing an order though it's definitely worth adding it on for free!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Anyone else get this? I sent my info in for the rebate so I'm assuming it's about that. Will probably call on Monday to find out what this means.

I didn't get anything at all regarding the Us Weekly subscription, now that you mention it. How were you able to send in your info? I don't want the rebate, I want the sub, but there was nothing in my box telling me how to go about getting it? And I've gotten no emails or anything either.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

I didn't get anything at all regarding the Us Weekly subscription, now that you mention it. How were you able to send in your info? I don't want the rebate, I want the sub, but there was nothing in my box telling me how to go about getting it? And I've gotten no emails or anything either.
You had to be a new Birchbox subscriber to get the US Weekly Subscription. They sent e-mails earlier in the month to new subscribers to fill out a form in order to get the magazine.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You had to be a new Birchbox subscriber to get the US Weekly Subscription. They sent e-mails earlier in the month to new subscribers to fill out a form in order to get the magazine.
I signed up using the code, but I didn't get the email. I had to email CS about the code though so I think that is why I didn't get it. I am not bummed at all. I just wanted the 100pts.


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 16, 2014)

> Quote: I didn't get anything at all regarding the Us Weekly subscription, now that you mention it. How were you able to send in your info? I don't want the rebate, I want the sub, but there was nothing in my box telling me how to go about getting it? And I've gotten no emails or anything either.


 I got an email with my claim code for the us weekly sub for my new BB account I opened for the points. I followed the instructions on birch boxes website to get a rebate, which included me printing out a form and mailing it to us weekly about 2 weeks ago. And I just got that in the mail yesterday.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 16, 2014)

> You had to be a new Birchbox subscriber to get the US Weekly Subscription. They sent e-mails earlier in the month to new subscribers to fill out a form in order to get the magazine.


 I emailed them when the promo was first announced and asked if I would get the Us Weekly sub as a current subscriber to BB and the CS rep said yes !?


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 16, 2014)

Here is the response I received from CS: Kaity (Birchbox Ops) Jan 24 05:05 PM Hi Rachel, Thank you for contacting us. We're so excited about our partnership with US Weekly and hope you are too! As a current Birchbox subscriber, you have the opportunity to subscribe to US Weekly with their special offer just for you! Please let us know if you have further questions or concerns. We'll be happy to help! Best, Kaity Discovery Specialist


----------



## meaganola (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Does anyone know anything about the Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel? I've tried the exfoliating body gel so I know I like the scent. I want the correcting gel because I have scarring on my hands from my crazy siamese cat. We used to play fight when she was a kitten and it was no big deal, but now that she's grow up she plays very rough. Rookie mistake, she's my first *real* pet and I didn't realize what a difference it would make. *So unfortunately there's some scarring on my hands since my fiance isn't in town regularly to help me trim her nails. I don't have the heart to get her declawed*. I'm getting married in January 2015 so I'd like to try to reduce the damage while I can. (also any other suggestions for reducing scarring are greatly welcomed).
Eep!  I don't have any tips on the scarring, but I do have some on the claws (one of my good friends in my 20s was a vet who had to deal with the fallout of declawing issues, so I got about four years of lectures on *that* before I was even *thinking* about adopting kitties):  DO NOT get her declawed.  In order to declaw, vets actually amputate the last bone in each "finger" on a kitty paw.  Declawing turns a kitty who scratches into one who *bites*, and it can lead to all sorts of other behavioral issues, like refusing to use the litterbox (they associate the pain of digging around in the litter during healing with pain using the litterbox, and so they turn to soft places like your bed, the carpet, piles of laundry, etc.).  Some vets won't even do the operation any more because of all of the problems that can happen. 

So, solo cat claw trimming.  I have *never* had anyone around help me trim any of my cats' claws, and three out of four have been climbers (and I mean climbers UP ME for shoulder rides, not just a kitty climbing tree) and just *crazy* zipzipzippers across the futon, over my shoulders, through the living room, up my leg, down my back, and repeat until they get distracted by something only they can see on the ceiling, so it has been absolutely essential for me to learn how to do it my own damned self because tattoo pain has *nothing* on a set of three-inch gashes across your upper back.  Get her used to being wrapped up like a burrito in a towel/blanket with all legs tucked inside the fabric. Hold your kitty burrito tucked under one arm like a football, and then pull just one foot out at a time.  My monsters are sometimes cooperative and sometimes OH HELL NO YOU ARE NOT TRIMMING MY CLAWS, and the burrito method has saved the day many, *many* times.  They can't get a good squirm going when they're swaddled!

ETA:  I just remembered that the vet I adopted my first two kitties from** was so against declawing that I actually had to *sign a contract* stating I would not declaw those two.  If I did and the vet found out, I would have to surrender my kitties to the vet.  

** it was a sort of overflow system for the Humane Society where kittens lived with foster families while they were still too young to be adopted out.  I highly recommend this sort of program!  Families = socialization with people.  Hunter was more people-oriented than most dogs I've met!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 16, 2014)

Agreed about declawing @meaganola declawing was never an option for me but people ALWAYS bring it up whenever I mention my kitty playing rough. Its gotten really annoying because the concept of it is very offensive to me. I'd personally rather have the scars than potentially hurt her, but I would like to get rid of them for the wedding at least.

That's so funny that your kitties are climbers! Mine is too and she loves shoulder rides, not to mention she is extremely squirmy and fast. Usually I have to hold her down while my fiance clips, but the burrito method sounds extremely helpful, I'm definitely going to have to try it!


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox is killing me. I was going to keep saving my points but I just got a 25% off coupon code for my 25th month. So I have I have 249 points on my account and am going to cash out my moms 100 points from her gift account since she didn't really get into Birchbox. Right now plan is to get the Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel and the 100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream.

Does anyone know anything about the Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel? I've tried the exfoliating body gel so I know I like the scent. I want the correcting gel because I have scarring on my hands from my crazy siamese cat. We used to play fight when she was a kitten and it was no big deal, but now that she's grow up she plays very rough. Rookie mistake, she's my first *real* pet and I didn't realize what a difference it would make. So unfortunately there's some scarring on my hands since my fiance isn't in town regularly to help me trim her nails. I don't have the heart to get her declawed. I'm getting married in January 2015 so I'd like to try to reduce the damage while I can. (also any other suggestions for reducing scarring are greatly welcomed).
For the scars, BioOil or mederma. It's supposed to fade scars. For the claws, if you can't get her to let you cut her claws, put caps on them. They are temporary, can be done at home or by a vet (who can teach you to do them), and they do come off as the cat's claws naturally grow out. They're about 10-15 bucks and last 4-8 weeks per application. They allow the cat's claws to retract like normal but save your skin, furniture, anything she claws basically. It's a safe, friendly alternative. And if you no longer need them, no worries because once they fall off you don't need to put them back on. So unlike declawing it is not permanent and if the poor cat gets out it still has its self defense. 

ETA: The product I was looking at on PetSmart's website was Kitty Caps and contained 40 caps per package so you'd only have to buy another package every few months. So it's not too expensive to keep up with!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed about declawing  declawing was never an option for me but people ALWAYS bring it up whenever I mention my kitty playing rough. Its gotten really annoying because the concept of it is very offensive to me. I'd personally rather have the scars than potentially hurt her, but I would like to get rid of them for the wedding at least.

That's so funny that your kitties are climbers! Mine is too and she loves shoulder rides, not to mention she is extremely squirmy and fast. Usually I have to hold her down while my fiance clips, but the burrito method sounds extremely helpful, I'm definitely going to have to try it!
SoftPaws/Softclaws (can't remember which) are also an option! Many vets and groomers will apply them for you...they're little rubber caps that go on the claws. Kind of liek acrylics for kitties, haha!

And as for covering your scars for the wedding, maybe Boo Boo COver Up?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *SoftPaws/Softclaws *(can't remember which) are also an option! Many vets and groomers will apply them for you...they're little rubber caps that go on the claws. Kind of liek acrylics for kitties, haha!

And as for covering your scars for the wedding, maybe Boo Boo COver Up?
I've thought about doing this before! I might try it out and see how it works.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 16, 2014)

FYI Soft Paws are much easier to apply when you get a cat started young.  We rescued our little man when he was around 6 and even using the blanket burrito method he freaks out too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm planning on asking the vet next visit about getting some tranquilizers for when I have to groom his belly so we can stop paying to get him shaved under full sedation.  If I get some I'll give it another go on him, they work great.

LOOK AT ME I"M A HIGH MAINTENANCE PILE OF FLOOF





For scars, my mom loves Dermablend for covering age spots on her hands, it lasts pretty well.  Hands are hard because you wash them!


----------



## LizGeary (Feb 16, 2014)

Anybody know why I can't post a message in the swap thread? I've got some good stuff to offer!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FYI Soft Paws are much easier to apply when you get a cat started young.  We rescued our little man when he was around 6 and even using the blanket burrito method he freaks out too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm planning on asking the vet next visit about getting some tranquilizers for when I have to groom his belly so we can stop paying to get him shaved under full sedation.  If I get some I'll give it another go on him, they work great.

LOOK AT ME I"M A HIGH MAINTENANCE PILE OF FLOOF

*For scars, my mom loves Dermablend for covering age spots on her hands, it lasts pretty well.  Hands are hard because you wash them!*
This is definitely a good point I didn't think of. For whatever I end up getting, I think I'll apply it every night before bed, that way I can at least have approximately 8 hours of no hand washing.


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is definitely a good point I didn't think of. For whatever I end up getting, I think I'll apply it every night before bed, that way I can at least have approximately 8 hours of no hand washing.
Dermablend is a foundation brand...why wear it to bed? If you want to FADE scars, I reiterate BioOil or Mederma....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dermablend is a foundation brand...why wear it to bed? If you want to FADE scars, I reiterate BioOil or Mederma....
I'm not familiar with dermablend's products so I was just speaking generally for whatever I purchase, since I am interested in fading scars more so than just covering - presumably whatever product I use for that purpose would have the same problems with hand washing.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not familiar with dermablend's products so I was just speaking generally for whatever I purchase, since I am interested in fading scars more so than just covering - presumably whatever product I use for that purpose would have the same problems with hand washing.
I misunderstood, I was talking about covering.

I've had great success with Maderma, also when my mister had hand surgery the physical therapists had him doing vitamin E on his scar.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I misunderstood, I was talking about covering.

I've had great success with Maderma, also when my mister had hand surgery the physical therapists had him doing vitamin E on his scar.
This is good to know! And it seems really affordable and on amazon - love me some prime shipping. I can put that $32 that the Whish would have cost towards something else!


----------



## wahina83 (Feb 16, 2014)

After tweaking my profile I finally received a great box! I know several people have complained about the skin transformer being too much shimmer but I've used a couple of dabs on cheeks with foundation using beauty blender and it looks great!


----------



## wadedl (Feb 16, 2014)

I think the Whish Gel is more for after the sun exposure. I got a mini Caudalie Divine Oil and it helped fade some scars on my knees. They were really dark and it made a huge difference. I bought the full size and hand cream after and my hands are more evenly colored now. The grape seed oil is the ingredient that helps with that and it is so moisturizing and fast absorbing.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anybody know why I can't post a message in the swap thread? I've got some good stuff to offer!!!
Make sure you "join" the group. That should allow you to post.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 16, 2014)

I signed up this month, I never got the email for the magazine subscription. I emailed. Birchbox. I'm still waiting to hear back from them. I'm also still waiting for my 1st box to arrive, it left Atlanta yesterday, after being there for 4 days. Hope it makes it to my home in Alabama. Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 16, 2014)

Anyone know if when you are using a code for a free product with purchase of another product if the free product is supposed to show up in your cart or be acknowledged somewhere?  It says the code is applied, but that's the only thing I see.  Thanks!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm so confused. I got an e-mail from Birchbox saying if I signed up before the 15th I would receive the February box. I signed up on the 13th, and it still says "processing". Am I getting a box this month?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so confused. I got an e-mail from Birchbox saying if I signed up before the 15th I would receive the February box. I signed up on the 13th, and it still says "processing". Am I getting a box this month?
if you signed up on the 13th, you should be fine. having the weekend in between is probably causing it to say processing still. but if i had to guess, i'd imagine you'll get the box later in the month. maybe someone who signed up in the middle of the month could confirm that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 16, 2014)

feeling accomplished!! i was so tempted to get the beauty protector oil in a full size, but i've hardly made a dent in my sample so I want to see how long it lasts, since i only require like a dab. i might just buy another sample on ebay if it lasts me a decent amount.

i don't know anything about the CC Zodiac Nail kits, but I'm a leo, and the leo kit was mint green and cute so I couldn't resist for the price.


----------



## jocedun (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  feeling accomplished!! i was so tempted to get the beauty protector oil in a full size, but i've hardly made a dent in my sample so I want to see how long it lasts, since i only require like a dab. i might just buy another sample on ebay if it lasts me a decent amount.

i don't know anything about the CC Zodiac Nail kits, but I'm a leo, and the leo kit was mint green and cute so I couldn't resist for the price.




On a related note, I purchased the Beauty Protector spray (amongst other things) from BB on 2/1 and they emailed me on 2/5 to let me know it would be delayed until 2/12 for "unforeseen" stock issues. On 2/12, they let me know it would be delayed until 2/21 due to weather conditions. I'll be lucky if I see that spray before March. :-/ Kindof frustrating. I'll be curious to hear when they ship yours... because if it is before 2/21 I'll be very confused.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 16, 2014)

I love that detangler. Here's my latest order.





I love that Line Erasing serum, my only concern is that since it's been discontinued by Anastasia that it may be an expired product. I won't know until I run the code though http://checkcosmetic.net/. As for the Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue, I'm almost out of my 1 oz container that I bought as part of a kit. It smells good and it makes my twin sons hair really nice. The Benefit Big Easy is brand new so I can't wait to try that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On a related note, I purchased the Beauty Protector spray (amongst other things) from BB on 2/1 and they emailed me on 2/5 to let me know it would be delayed until 2/12 for "unforeseen" stock issues. On 2/12, they let me know it would be delayed until 2/21 due to weather conditions. I'll be lucky if I see that spray before March. :-/ Kindof frustrating. I'll be curious to hear when they ship yours... because if it is before 2/21 I'll be very confused. 
sounds about right, right now it says on the product page "_this product will ship by 2/24"_ i'm curious if they'll wait to ship my whole order or do it in two installments.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 16, 2014)

> I'm so confused. I got an e-mail from Birchbox saying if I signed up before the 15th I would receive the February box. I signed up on the 13th, and it still says "processing". Am I getting a box this month?


 I signed up in the later part of the month. 20something? In October. I got my box at the end of the month.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 16, 2014)

For those of you tempted by the BP oil you might try, dare I say it, Suave's Moroccan Infusion Styling Oil.  Here's why.  When I was using my BP oil sample last night I noticed it smelled familiar and it immediately clicked that it smelled like the Suave product, which I had gotten in an Allure beauty box, but hadn't used and didn't think I was going to until I read some amazing reviews about it.  Anyway, since the BP oil reminded me so much of it in terms of scent and texture, I decided to compare the ingredients and there is quite a bit of overlap.  So, if you don't have the points right now to swing the BP oil, you might try the Suave instead.  You'll probably like it just as much.  Read the reviews.  People love it.  Who'd of thunk it?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you tempted by the BP oil you might try, dare I say it, Suave's Moroccan Infusion Styling Oil.  Here's why.  When I was using my BP oil sample last night I noticed it smelled familiar and it immediately clicked that it smelled like the Suave product, which I had gotten in an Allure beauty box, but hadn't used and didn't think I was going to until I read some amazing reviews about it.  Anyway, since the BP oil reminded me so much of it in terms of scent and texture, I decided to compare the ingredients and there is quite a bit of overlap.  So, if you don't have the points right now to swing the BP oil, you might try the Suave instead.  You'll probably like it just as much.  Read the reviews.  People love it.  Who'd of thunk it?
interesting! i have other argan oils but i love the BP one the most because of the smell, primarily. i might have to check it out for myself!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 16, 2014)

> I signed up this month, I never got the email for the magazine subscription. I emailed. Birchbox. I'm still waiting to hear back from them. I'm also still waiting for my 1st box to arrive, it left Atlanta yesterday, after being there for 4 days. Hope it makes it to my home in Alabama. Monday or Tuesday.


 Remember, gang, no mail on Monday! I wouldn't be surprised to find out that Birchbox offices are closed as well.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 16, 2014)

I just cashed in my points with a coupon. I'm surprised that I saved up this many.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 16, 2014)

> Anyone know if when you are using a code for a free product with purchase of another product if the free product is supposed to show up in your cart or be acknowledged somewhere? Â It says the code is applied, but that's the only thing I see. Â Thanks!


 The free product will not show in your cart but it should be in your order when you receive it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 16, 2014)

> > Â  Birchbox is killing me. I was going to keep saving my points but I just got a 25% off coupon code for my 25th month. So I have I have 249 points on my account and am going to cash out my moms 100 points from her gift account since she didn't really get into Birchbox. Right now plan is to get the Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel and the 100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream. Does anyone know anything about the Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel? I've tried the exfoliating body gel so I know I like the scent. I want the correcting gel because I have scarring on my hands from my crazy siamese cat. We used to play fight when she was a kittenÂ and it was no big deal, but now that she's grow up she plays very rough. Rookie mistake, she's my first *real* pet and I didn't realize what a difference it would make.Â So unfortunately there's some scarring on my hands since my fiance isn't in town regularly to help me trim her nails. I don't have the heart to get her declawed. I'm getting married in January 2015 so I'd like to try to reduce the damage while I can. (also any other suggestions for reducing scarring are greatly welcomed).
> 
> 
> You actually did the right thing playing aggressively with her. It's good to socialize cats to not be afraid of rough human touch. It's probably more of a Siamese thing, they aren't exactly known for their warm nature. I've play fought with every cat I've had since I was little and it has always ended up with a well adjusted cat, since they are used to being mauled they are totally comfortable with heavy handed playing. If you don't play with them, you risk having a skittery anti social kitty. Those nail caps have worked for friends who had furniture scratching cats, and dogs on wood floored apartments.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just cashed in my points with a coupon. I'm surprised that I saved up this many.



0
very impressive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SonyaB (Feb 16, 2014)

Did anyone else receive ElevenSkin Rescue Omega 3 Serum in their box?  I got box #24.  Are you having trouble leaving a review?  I have been trying for days now, and I get nothing but a screen that says:

Product Feedback: ElevenSkin Rescue Omega 3 Serum We would love to hear what you think about this product as well as your previous experience with this brand. Bonus: Birchbox members earn 10 Birchbox points for each product survey they complete for a product they sampled in a monthly box. At this time, individual product feedback does not significantly impact the samples Birchbox members will receive in future boxes.

No boxes to choose from, on how I like the product etc.  I contacted Birchbox and they said they could leave feedback just fine.  I am sadly 10 points away from having 300 and I could really use the points. It's frustrating.  Not sure if I should contact them again or not.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 16, 2014)

> very impressive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you ma'am!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 16, 2014)

> Did anyone else receiveÂ ElevenSkin Rescue Omega 3 Serum in their box? Â I got box #24. Â Are you having trouble leaving a review? Â I have been trying for days now, and I get nothing but a screen that says: Product Feedback: ElevenSkin Rescue Omega 3 Serum We would love to hear what you think about this product as well as your previous experience with this brand. Bonus: Birchbox members earn 10 Birchbox points for each product survey they complete for a product they sampled in a monthly box. At this time, individual product feedback does not significantly impact the samples Birchbox members will receive in future boxes.
> 
> Â
> 
> No boxes to choose from, on how I likeÂ the product etc. Â I contacted Birchbox and they said they could leave feedback just fine. Â I am sadly 10 points away from having 300 and I could really use the points. It's frustrating. Â Not sure if I should contact them again or not.Â


 Or you can cancel and rejoin and get your 10 points that way.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Or you can cancel and rejoin and get your 10 points that way.

Based on things I've read in the forums, this could cause you to receive dupes though. Seems like your mileage may vary on this though.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Based on things I've read in the forums, this could cause you to receive dupes though. Seems like your mileage may vary on this though. 
i do it all of the time and i have yet to receive a dupe on my account. i did it to get the extra 100 points for the us weekly promo.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 16, 2014)

I was one of the poor unfortunate souls whose billing error wasn't a mistake. My bank done goofed. Sooo, short story long, I had to use a different debit card to pay for this month's box, and I was just able to change it on Friday. Is anybody able to say perhaps from past experience whether I'll get my February box as usual or not?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 16, 2014)

> Did anyone else receiveÂ ElevenSkin Rescue Omega 3 Serum in their box? Â I got box #24. Â Are you having trouble leaving a review? Â I have been trying for days now, and I get nothing but a screen that says: Product Feedback: ElevenSkin Rescue Omega 3 Serum We would love to hear what you think about this product as well as your previous experience with this brand. Bonus: Birchbox members earn 10 Birchbox points for each product survey they complete for a product they sampled in a monthly box. At this time, individual product feedback does not significantly impact the samples Birchbox members will receive in future boxes.
> 
> Â
> 
> No boxes to choose from, on how I likeÂ the product etc. Â I contacted Birchbox and they said they could leave feedback just fine. Â I am sadly 10 points away from having 300 and I could really use the points. It's frustrating. Â Not sure if I should contact them again or not.Â


 This is a pain in the ass, but whenever I have problems like this with a certain website at work, here's what I have to do: 
Close all browser windows 
Open *one* browser window 
Clear the history, cookies, etc. 
Close the window 
Reopen it 
You'll probably lose saved things like passwords, but it's the first thing I have to try when the work thing is acting up, and it works almost every single time. (The other problem with the work website is the Java history, but once I clear *that*, everything starts working again.)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 16, 2014)

I know this was sent last month but I'm loving the nail rock micro glitter. I got the blue one and I feel like this is the exact shade of blue I've been looking for FOREVER. it's perfect. Thanks, Birchbox!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Based on things I've read in the forums, this could cause you to receive dupes though. Seems like your mileage may vary on this though. 
I don't think that creates dupes since it is still tied to the same email. I did it once (for reasons unrelated to getting points) and I've never gotten a dupe on my main.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think that creates dupes since it is still tied to the same email. I did it once (for reasons unrelated to getting points) and I've never gotten a dupe on my main.

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i do it all of the time and i have yet to receive a dupe on my account. i did it to get the extra 100 points for the us weekly promo.


Like I said, ymmv, I've read forum posts here on the birchbox threads that have stated both. People who do it and have never received a dupe, and those who have received a dupe and after contacting CS was told that's why. *shrugs*

I have no personal experience with it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Like I said, ymmv, I've read forum posts here on the birchbox threads that have stated both. People who do it and have never received a dupe, and those who have received a dupe and after contacting CS was told that's why. *shrugs*

I have no personal experience with it.
I may have missed the instances you're talking about, I was under the impression that the only people who received dupes were the ones that gift themselves a second account, or open a second account on a separate email address (aside from random birchbox hiccups that happen every once in a blue moon).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you tempted by the BP oil you might try, dare I say it, Suave's Moroccan Infusion Styling Oil.  Here's why.  When I was using my BP oil sample last night I noticed it smelled familiar and it immediately clicked that it smelled like the Suave product, which I had gotten in an Allure beauty box, but hadn't used and didn't think I was going to until I read some amazing reviews about it.  Anyway, since the BP oil reminded me so much of it in terms of scent and texture, I decided to compare the ingredients and there is quite a bit of overlap.  So, if you don't have the points right now to swing the BP oil, you might try the Suave instead.  You'll probably like it just as much.  Read the reviews.  People love it.  Who'd of thunk it?

Ooh, interesting...I'll have to keep that in mind if I like the BP oil when my box finally shows up...because I have an unopened bottle of the Suave I got in a set for Christmas in my closet waiting for me to use up my other oils!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may have missed the instances you're talking about, I was under the impression that the only people who received dupes were the ones that gift themselves a second account, or open a second account on a separate email address (aside from random birchbox hiccups that happen every once in a blue moon).
same here @kawaiimeows, and i'm wondering what ymmv is. if i got a dupe on one account (minus the multiple color club polishes and multiple twistbands in various colors), i would email bbx in a new york minute.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elena K* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first Birchbox arrived yesterday. Tea samples (in a green pillow bag) were a bit disappointing, but the rest is pretty cool




I am getting the Mox bath milk in one of my boxes. Did you get one packet inside the pillow pack or two, which would make it a full size product?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 17, 2014)

Dupes aside, I have found that when I cancel and resub, I tend to get a less impressive box than when I let the account stay subbed so it is billed the first day they bill. So, if you have a billing problem, of course you may have to do something like this. But I personally wouldn't recommend doing it very often if you want a good box. Now if the 10 extra points appeals to you more than the box itself, that's fine. I'm just speaking from experience in that I've found I tend to get better boxes when I keep my account open for as long as I can.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  same here @kawaiimeows, and i'm wondering what ymmv is. if i got a dupe on one account (minus the multiple color club polishes and multiple twistbands in various colors), i would email bbx in a new york minute.
Based on the prior post, I'm thinking "your mileage may vary" is ymmv.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting the Mox bath milk in one of my boxes. Did you get one packet inside the pillow pack or two, which would make it a full size product?
I received this sample in the past, and it was one packet in the pillow pack.


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox is killing me. I was going to keep saving my points but I just got a 25% off coupon code for my 25th month. So I have I have 249 points on my account and am going to cash out my moms 100 points from her gift account since she didn't really get into Birchbox. Right now plan is to get the Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel and the 100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream.

Does anyone know anything about the Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel? I've tried the exfoliating body gel so I know I like the scent. I want the correcting gel because I have scarring on my hands from my crazy siamese cat. We used to play fight when she was a kitten and it was no big deal, but now that she's grow up she plays very rough. Rookie mistake, she's my first *real* pet and I didn't realize what a difference it would make. So unfortunately there's some scarring on my hands since my fiance isn't in town regularly to help me trim her nails. I don't have the heart to get her declawed. I'm getting married in January 2015 so I'd like to try to reduce the damage while I can. (also any other suggestions for reducing scarring are greatly welcomed).
I have a Siamese kitty too! I usually wrap my legs around her back paws and then I'm able to clip her front claws, I too am against getting her declawed. I also use these things called soft claws that you put on with a "kitty safe" glue. So that reduces the scratches, you might want to look into that. Right now she has pink glitter caps and is so stylish. As far as the reduction in scarring you might want to try rubbing vitamin e oil into the scars. I had hip surgery, at the young ageof 30 and after a month of rubbing that stuff into my scars they are barely noticeable.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a Siamese kitty too! I usually wrap my legs around her back paws and then I'm able to clip her front claws, I too am against getting her declawed. I also use these things called soft claws that you put on with a "kitty safe" glue. So that reduces the scratches, you might want to look into that. Right now she has pink glitter caps and is so stylish. As far as the reduction in scarring you might want to try rubbing vitamin e oil into the scars. I had hip surgery, at the young ageof 30 and after a month of rubbing that stuff into my scars they are barely noticeable.
GLITTERY PINK KITTY NAILS!?!? my diva needs these. I think at this point I'm leaning towards Bio-Oil - it's reasonably priced on amazon and I *could* even purchase a 2oz bottle to see how it helps before buying a larger one.


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 17, 2014)

Someone needs to create a kitty straight jacket with little removable paw openings to make applying those claw covers much easier. I need advice on clipping my bunny's nails. Last week he did a pretty amazing flying roundhouse backflip kick straight to my eyelid. Although painful - still incredibly amazing.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*Someone needs to create a kitty straight jacket with little removable paw openings to make applying those claw covers much easier.*

I need advice on clipping my bunny's nails. Last week he did a pretty amazing flying roundhouse backflip kick straight to my eyelid. Although painful - still incredibly amazing.

Something like this maybe? I've totally contemplated it just to see how it would work out, but I don't need it as my husband and I tag team the kitties at clipping time.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*Someone needs to create a kitty straight jacket with little removable paw openings to make applying those claw covers much easier.*

I need advice on clipping my bunny's nails. Last week he did a pretty amazing flying roundhouse backflip kick straight to my eyelid. Although painful - still incredibly amazing.

Something like this maybe? I've totally contemplated it just to see how it would work out, but I don't need it as my husband and I tag team the kitties at clipping time.


That's perfect for my cats. Especially DeeDee since she's a long fur cat and is a pain to groom.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was one of the poor unfortunate souls whose billing error wasn't a mistake. My bank done goofed. Sooo, short story long, I had to use a different debit card to pay for this month's box, and I was just able to change it on Friday. Is anybody able to say perhaps from past experience whether I'll get my February box as usual or not?
boop.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was one of the poor unfortunate souls whose billing error wasn't a mistake. My bank done goofed. Sooo, short story long, I had to use a different debit card to pay for this month's box, and I was just able to change it on Friday. Is anybody able to say perhaps from past experience whether I'll get my February box as usual or not?
Pretty sure as long as you pay/sign up by the 15th, you should get that month's box.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty sure as long as you pay/sign up by the 15th, you should get that month's box. 




thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Remember, gang, no mail on Monday! I wouldn't be surprised to find out that Birchbox offices are closed as well.
Oh yeah, I keep forgetting that since my daughter has school today.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that detangler. Here's my latest order.





I love that Line Erasing serum, my only concern is that since it's been discontinued by Anastasia that it may be an expired product. I won't know until I run the code though http://checkcosmetic.net/. As for the Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue, I'm almost out of my 1 oz container that I bought as part of a kit. It smells good and it makes my twin sons hair really nice. The Benefit Big Easy is brand new so I can't wait to try that.
  Looks like you can add the "_Free deluxe sample with purchase of any full-size _Benefit Cosmetics_ product from the Birchbox Shop. Use code: _*POREFESSIONAL*_. Available only while supplies last."  to that order for purchasing the Big Easy. _


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 17, 2014)

> Someone needs to create a kitty straight jacket with little removable paw openings to make applying those claw covers much easier.


 Putting our solution in a spoiler to limit OT for non-cat folks


Spoiler



while none of our cats like having his/her nails clipped, our big orange boy really hates it and is very strong. I bought a cheap but sturdy boys long-sleeved dress shirt. I'd put him head first down one of the sleeves, wrap the shirt around his body, button the wrist button around his neck like a collar, and pull his paws through the placket one at a time to clip his nails. Sounds crazy, but it worked.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 17, 2014)

> Putting our solution in a spoiler to limit OT for non-cat folks
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 This is genius! I don't have cats, but will now do this with my small dogs!


----------



## Lorenk (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  sounds about right, right now it says on the product page "_this product will ship by 2/24"_ i'm curious if they'll wait to ship my whole order or do it in two installments.
I ordered the Benefit brow gel from them before, and I got the deluxe Bad Gal mascara as a freebie, I ended up getting those in two seperate shipments. I think most likely they'll send you the ones they have in stock.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Discussions like the one going on make me believe that MUT is full of cat ladies xD
(Which I am okay with)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Discussions like the one going on make me believe that MUT is full of cat ladies xD
(Which I am okay with)
makeup hoarder and if i could be, a cat hoarder


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Discussions like the one going on make me believe that MUT is full of cat ladies xD
(Which I am okay with)
 crazy cat ladies? not judging at all btw, i love my cat, but i'm more of the crazy dog type. that's probably because my cat is SUPER anti social and only leaves the closet to eat and use the litter box........


----------



## Sourkraut (Feb 17, 2014)

I got my box just in time for Valentine's Day, which was a pleasant surprise. I opted to pay extra for the Dear Kate bralette and thought it was so cute that I wanted to wear it right away. I then spent the rest of the evening getting increasingly uncomfortable as a hard piece on the back jutted into my back until I fled to the bedroom to take it off as quickly as possible and put on my tried and true Aerie bralette instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did anyone else have a problem with the bralette? Is it worth complaining to Birchbox about it even though it's not technically their product?


----------



## gracewilson (Feb 17, 2014)

I tried the Serge Normant dry conditioner today on my second-day hair.  My hair is a couple inches below my shoulders and thick with a slight wave - at the end of the day or on the second day, it is always tangly even after I brush it.  DH tries to be sweet and pull his fingers through it but it hurts!  This morning I tried the dry conditioner and I am a believer!!  My hair is so smooth and not tangly at all.  Definitely going to get the full-size and make it part of my routine.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sourkraut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box just in time for Valentine's Day, which was a pleasant surprise. I opted to pay extra for the Dear Kate bralette and thought it was so cute that I wanted to wear it right away. I then spent the rest of the evening getting increasingly uncomfortable as a hard piece on the back jutted into my back until I fled to the bedroom to take it off as quickly as possible and put on my tried and true Aerie bralette instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did anyone else have a problem with the bralette? Is it worth complaining to Birchbox about it even though it's not technically their product?

I would say yes, you should contact them! Regardless if it is their product, they distribute it so they should make it right. Maybe they can hook you up with a replacement or give you something to make up for your displeasure with the product? That's a real bummer that it was causing you pain!!

I was completely confused at first as to how you got a bralette from Birchbox, but after some searching I learned about Birchbox Plus on Reddit. I'm disappointed I wasn't given this option to receive a lingerie item with my box! What I read said that it came in an email... Idk, maybe I got the email and deleted it without reading?


----------



## gemstone (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sourkraut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box just in time for Valentine's Day, which was a pleasant surprise. I opted to pay extra for the Dear Kate bralette and thought it was so cute that I wanted to wear it right away. I then spent the rest of the evening getting increasingly uncomfortable as a hard piece on the back jutted into my back until I fled to the bedroom to take it off as quickly as possible and put on my tried and true Aerie bralette instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did anyone else have a problem with the bralette? Is it worth complaining to Birchbox about it even though it's not technically their product?
Definitely email them, I got the same item and their aren't any hard pieces on it- excluding the hook and eyes- which like on a normal bra- I can't feel.


----------



## Sourkraut (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would say yes, you should contact them! Regardless if it is their product, they distribute it so they should make it right. Maybe they can hook you up with a replacement or give you something to make up for your displeasure with the product? That's a real bummer that it was causing you pain!!

I was completely confused at first as to how you got a bralette from Birchbox, but after some searching I learned about Birchbox Plus on Reddit. I'm disappointed I wasn't given this option to receive a lingerie item with my box! What I read said that it came in an email... Idk, maybe I got the email and deleted it without reading? 




I was equally confused when some gals here talked about another February offer (earrings, I think) because I didn't remember seeing an email with that. So maybe they just picked and chose who got what email and, unfortunately, some people got none. Sorry you missed out!

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Definitely email them, I got the same item and their aren't any hard pieces on it- excluding the hook and eyes- which like on a normal bra- I can't feel.
Thanks, I'll go ahead and email them. Yeah, it wasn't the hook and eye, which I'm always fine with too. It was the reinforced piece around the clasp that had a jagged edge that I can't see how to fix on my own. Hope you liked yours!


----------



## jesmari (Feb 17, 2014)

I was one of the poor souls who received the shattered BP oil bottle. I contacted customer service and they said they would send me a replacement box. I'm wondering, will I be able to review the items I get from that box? I've been disappointed with BB lately. My last box had the Paula's Choice eye dropper and that lid had shattered also. When I complained about that they said they would send me a replacement sample, but what they sent me was a different Paula's Choice product that was a very tiny vial compared to the first sample I received. I guess they don't give out the extra 100 points that easily anymore.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesmari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was one of the poor souls who received the shattered BP oil bottle. I contacted customer service and they said they would send me a replacement box. I'm wondering, will I be able to review the items I get from that box? I've been disappointed with BB lately. My last box had the Paula's Choice eye dropper and that lid had shattered also. When I complained about that they said they would send me a replacement sample, but what they sent me was a different Paula's Choice product that was a very tiny vial compared to the first sample I received. I guess they don't give out the extra 100 points that easily anymore.




 review all of the products that are showing now, and if they send you a different box with different products, you will be able to get points for that also.

Birchbox has always at least tried to send out a replacement sample before giving out points, so I wouldn't say that they don't give them out any less frequently.  This sounds more likely that there was some miscommunication between CS and shipping and handling, since it was the same brand and in a similar style of bottle.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesmari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was one of the poor souls who received the shattered BP oil bottle. I contacted customer service and they said they would send me a replacement box. I'm wondering, will I be able to review the items I get from that box? I've been disappointed with BB lately. My last box had the Paula's Choice eye dropper and that lid had shattered also. When I complained about that they said they would send me a replacement sample, but what they sent me was a different Paula's Choice product that was a very tiny vial compared to the first sample I received. I guess they don't give out the extra 100 points that easily anymore.




Review the items currently in your profile right now!  If you haven't tried something, just pick that option.  Then once your replacement box arrives, you should be able to update those as well.  If the items don't update, email CS to ask them to change the box on your profile to whatever you receive so you can review those as well.  I think the 100-points-to-compensate thing really depends on who responds to your email and whether they have stock to send out a replacement or not.  As far as the PC product goes, did you get to review the second one?  They might not have even noticed that they sent something else. 

(I would also include a comment if this happens again to the effect of "This is the third time this has happened, and it's starting to get really frustrating.  Are there packaging improvements on the way?"  There was one month when I received a MOX lip balm where the top had come completely off the jar, and when I emailed to say that, hey, you should either seal this or wrap this so the lid stays on because that was a really gross box, they gave me 100 points -- and then they started using the pillow packs a month or two later.  I just wanted to vent about the ick, but, hey, extra points.  Not going to argue about that!)


----------



## jesmari (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   review all of the products that are showing now, and if they send you a different box with different products, you will be able to get points for that also.

Birchbox has always at least tried to send out a replacement sample before giving out points, so I wouldn't say that they don't give them out any less frequently.  This sounds more likely that there was some miscommunication between CS and shipping and handling, since it was the same brand and in a similar style of bottle.
Thanks just reviewed! Yeah for some reason I thought they would never send replacement samples, because I had asked about the Dr. Lipp balm when I was supposed to receive it in my box but it was missing. They credited me the points that time, but I guess it depends if they have extras.


----------



## jesmari (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Review the items currently in your profile right now!  If you haven't tried something, just pick that option.  Then once your replacement box arrives, you should be able to update those as well.  If the items don't update, email CS to ask them to change the box on your profile to whatever you receive so you can review those as well.  I think the 100-points-to-compensate thing really depends on who responds to your email and whether they have stock to send out a replacement or not.  As far as the PC product goes, did you get to review the second one?  They might not have even noticed that they sent something else. 

(I would also include a comment if this happens again to the effect of "This is the third time this has happened, and it's starting to get really frustrating.  Are there packaging improvements on the way?"  There was one month when I received a MOX lip balm where the top had come completely off the jar, and when I emailed to say that, hey, you should either seal this or wrap this so the lid stays on because that was a really gross box, they gave me 100 points -- and then they started using the pillow packs a month or two later.  I just wanted to vent about the ick, but, hey, extra points.  Not going to argue about that!)
Thanks just reviewed! Somehow I feel like the replacement box won't show up on my account because she had said I wouldn't even get shipping or tracking info. For the other PC product, I never had the option to review it either. Yeah, I had kinda expressed my disappointment with how they have been packaging things since I have not received one of those pillow packs in a while. This last box literally had a thin piece of tissue just at the bottom. Nothing wrapped or tucked in. So I had suggested to bring back the pillow packs and the CS rep said she would forward my comments to the appropriate staff. I'm guessing since it happened to quite a few of us, they will start to improve.


----------



## gracewilson (Feb 17, 2014)

I think it's so strange that people *aren't* getting pillow packs.  I've had one in every box - this month, I didn't get oil, but my perfume was in it (including the card) and the w3ll people color stick sample.  Why would they include one for those products when something like the oil doesn't get one??


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 17, 2014)

I just cashed in my 600 rewards points



 My account just feels so empty now! Hopefully I am really happy with the products and it'll all be worth it. I used the code MOBILE20 on the computer (rather than a mobile device) and it worked just fine FYI. I don't have an iphone so I currently cannot get the BB app.


----------



## Elena K (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ooo nice box w/ the inika and beauty protector.  The 2 pillow packs make it look so full!  
I agree, it looks nice. With that said, I would really prefer Inika was in some color other than Green Lagoon, but I'll give a try.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Not big on tea but the rest of that box is nice!! Would love to get that!
Yeah, tea is kind of lame, but I'm exited about the rest.

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting the Mox bath milk in one of my boxes. Did you get one packet inside the pillow pack or two, which would make it a full size product?
Just one. But knowing that two would make full size makes me feel better about it. lol


----------



## trustlust (Feb 17, 2014)

is the "sundays35" code working for anyone at checkout? it keeps telling me it's not a valid promo code.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 17, 2014)

> I just cashed in my 600 rewards points
> 
> 
> 
> Â My account just feels so empty now! Hopefully I am really happy with the products and it'll all be worth it. I used the code MOBILE20 on the computer (rather than a mobile device) and it worked just fine FYI. I don't have an iphone so I currently cannot get the BB app.


 I know how you feel. I just used my 500 points and a $25 giftcard to finally get a Clairsonic.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkcrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Discussions like the one going on make me believe that MUT is full of cat ladies xD
(Which I am okay with)
 crazy cat ladies? not judging at all btw, i love my cat, but i'm more of the crazy dog type. that's probably because my cat is SUPER anti social and only leaves the closet to eat and use the litter box........

I'd say I'm a crazy cat AND dog lady.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just saw this on the Birchbox Facebook page!

Quote:  Our latest Limited Edition box goes on sale TOMORROW! And, of course, we're giving our Facebook fans the chance to win it tonight. So, let us know-what do you think it is? 'Like' and comment for a chance to win. We'll reveal the box and announce the winner tomorrow morning! (Birchbox.com/Rules)


----------



## lovepink (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just saw this on the Birchbox Facebook page!
Thanks!  I headed over to put my 2 cents in and try and win! Haha


----------



## chaostheory (Feb 17, 2014)

Can someone inform us newbies what a limited edition box is? Do we pay in addition to our sub? How much? Thanks for any insight!


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 17, 2014)

> Can someone inform us newbies what a limited edition box is? Do we pay in addition to our sub? How much? Thanks for any insight!


 They aren't included in the subscriptions. They are a special one time purchase. Pricing is different every time.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone inform us newbies what a limited edition box is? Do we pay in addition to our sub? How much?

Thanks for any insight!
Limited edition boxes are sold through the Birchbox store and are usually "themed."  They last did a Snow day box.  it had socks, a mini scrabble, candle, matches, hot cocoa etc.  They have done a back to school themed one, a superwoman one.  They are usually between $40 and $100.  Since they are limited edition depending what is in it, they sell out fast.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 17, 2014)

Well... perhaps I know how I'll be spending all my points...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 17, 2014)

> Can someone inform us newbies what a limited edition box is? Do we pay in addition to our sub? How much? Thanks for any insight!


 A couple past LE boxes: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/lte-snow-day http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-home-box http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-precious-metals http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-superwoman-collection


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 17, 2014)

> Well... perhaps I know how I'll be spending all my points...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooooh!! I didn't think of that... I've got a handful of points and gift cards to spend. PLEASE be a great box!


----------



## angienharry (Feb 17, 2014)

> I think it's so strange that peopleÂ *aren't*Â getting pillow packs. Â I've had one in every box - this month, I didn't get oil, but my perfume was in it (including the card) and the w3ll people color stick sample. Â Why would they include one for those products when something like the oil doesn't get one??


 I got the oil not in a pillow pack, but there was a pillow pack in my box with the reviver and Paula's choice stuffed in it. So strange. My bottle didn't break but it did leak a little. Sometimes I question their packaging decisions.


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 17, 2014)

> Birchbox is killing me. I was going to keep saving my points but I just got a 25% off coupon code for my 25th month. So I have I have 249 points on my account and am going to cash out my moms 100 points from her gift account since she didn't really get into Birchbox. Right now plan is to get the Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel and the 100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream. Does anyone know anything about the Whish Coconut Milk Correcting Gel? I've tried the exfoliating body gel so I know I like the scent. I want the correcting gel because I have scarring on my hands from my crazy siamese cat. We used to play fight when she was a kittenÂ and it was no big deal, but now that she's grow up she plays very rough. Rookie mistake, she's my first *real* pet and I didn't realize what a difference it would make.Â So unfortunately there's some scarring on my hands since my fiance isn't in town regularly to help me trim her nails. I don't have the heart to get her declawed. I'm getting married in January 2015 so I'd like to try to reduce the damage while I can. (also any other suggestions for reducing scarring are greatly welcomed).


 This might sound silly but I'm a bit confused. You can combine points from different accounts to place an order ?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 17, 2014)

> Just saw this on the Birchbox Facebook page!
> 
> 
> > Â Our latest Limited Edition box goes on sale TOMORROW! And, of course, we're giving our Facebook fans the chance to win it tonight. So, let us know-what do you think it is? 'Like' and comment for a chance to win. We'll reveal the box and announce the winner tomorrow morning! (Birchbox.com/Rules)


 I always get so excited about these boxes and then I end up not wanting them! But I'm holding out hope that THIS one will be the box of my dreams!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 17, 2014)

I was thinking something similar to last years Garden Box which was a GREAT Mother's Day gift for my mom and mother in law, but it's a bit early. Those came out in April.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia1970CT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This might sound silly but I'm a bit confused. You can combine points from different accounts to place an order ?
for every 100 points, you can cash out the points in to a gift card, if that makes sense. so i cashed out my mom's 100 points on her account and got a 10 dollar gift card with them.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 17, 2014)

In the rules and fine print of the LE box giveaway it states the retail value is $55 that has to mean they would be selling it for around $25 maybe?


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm betting it is Oscar themed.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it's so strange that people *aren't* getting pillow packs.  I've had one in every box - this month, I didn't get oil, but my perfume was in it (including the card) and the w3ll people color stick sample.  Why would they include one for those products when something like the oil doesn't get one??
I've had the pillow packs every month too, but this month they must have run out. I didn't have one in my main sub box.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm betting it is Oscar themed.
That's what I was thinking- except the academy awards are less than 2 weeks away, so you'd think they would have started selling already


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 17, 2014)

Unless they only have a very limited supply.


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 17, 2014)

> for every 100 points, you can cash out the points in to a gift card, if that makes sense. so i cashed out my mom's 100 points on her account and got a 10 dollar gift card with them.


 That makes perfect sense. I signed up for 2 extra accts for the USWEEKLY 100 point promo but spent the points on accounts separately. I ordered items with free shipping so didn't really lose anything but good to know in the future to order pricier items Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 17, 2014)

> Well... perhaps I know how I'll be spending all my points...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ugh and I just spent all 600 of my points a couple hours ago!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd say I'm a crazy cat AND dog lady.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
All dedicated animal appreciators! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I always get so excited about these boxes and then I end up not wanting them! But I'm holding out hope that THIS one will be the box of my dreams!
that or they're ridiculously out of my price range re: gold box that was like $120 or something


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ugh and I just spent all 600 of my points a couple hours ago!
I'm kicking myself now too. I mean I bought stuff that I want. But I always enjoy their LE boxes. UGH.


----------



## ScopeIt (Feb 17, 2014)

I just blew all but 100 of my points and an anniversary code, too. Shoot!


----------



## Antidentite (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In the rules and fine print of the LE box giveaway it states the retail value is $55 that has to mean they would be selling it for around $25 maybe?


Nice find!  I was hoping for a higher value box but I think I'm going to hold out placing my order until tomorrow.  Maybe one of you super slueths will be able to find out the contents tonight too.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 17, 2014)

Since this is my first Birchbox month, will they send a tracking code? My subscription says "Active" but my box says "Processing".


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it's so strange that people *aren't* getting pillow packs.  I've had one in every box - this month, I didn't get oil, but my perfume was in it (including the card) and the w3ll people color stick sample.  Why would they include one for those products when something like the oil doesn't get one??
My first 2 boxes for February arrived with no pillow packs. I'm sure it rattled around a lot, so I got lucky that neither of my 2 BP oils broke. I have gotten pillow packs up through Jan though. I'm a touch worried about my next box (which I might get tomorrow, fingers crossed) that has my OPI and another BP oil in it. That seems to be the cursed box. At first I was thinking they had pillow packs already made up, so if you got that combo of products, they pulled out a pillow pack and tossed it in. But then I saw some with the US Weekly design on it, so now I'm like 'what???'


----------



## trustlust (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Limited edition boxes are sold through the Birchbox store and are usually "themed."  They last did a Snow day box.  it had socks, a mini scrabble, candle, matches, hot cocoa etc.  They have done a back to school themed one, a superwoman one.  They are usually between $40 and $100.  Since they are limited edition depending what is in it, they sell out fast.
Do they usually go on sale at midnight? Cause I might really want one, but I don't get off work til 230pm cst, and i'll not be happy if they're already sold out. lol.


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 17, 2014)

So glad I haven't placed my order yet, the precious metals box was way too much for me I'm hoping it's under $40!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do they usually go on sale at midnight? Cause I might really want one, but I don't get off work til 230pm cst, and i'll not be happy if they're already sold out. lol.
The last few have been mid-morning/early afternoon.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Limited edition boxes are sold through the Birchbox store and are usually "themed."  They last did a Snow day box.  it had socks, a mini scrabble, candle, matches, hot cocoa etc.  They have done a back to school themed one, a superwoman one.  They are usually between $40 and $100.  Since they are limited edition depending what is in it, they sell out fast.
Do they usually go on sale at midnight? Cause I might really want one, but I don't get off work til 230pm cst, and i'll not be happy if they're already sold out. lol.

 They sell out fast, but none have sold out THAT fast.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm really excited for this LE box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's definitely more affordable than Popsugar's. XD


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey hey hey, the new LE box is already up!  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/lte-birchbox-finds

Contents in the spoiler box!



Spoiler




John Frieda Frizz EaseÂ® Nourishing Oil Elixir
Rimmel London Stay Glossy 3D Lipgloss (assorted colors)
COVERGIRL Bombshell Volume by LashBlastâ„¢ Mascara
COVERGIRL Bombshell Shine Shadow by LastBlastâ„¢
NIVEA Kiss of Care &amp; Color (assorted colors)
BiorÃ© Self Heating One Minute Mask
Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicureâ„¢ (assorted colors)
 


And it's $18.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 18, 2014)

> I think it's so strange that peopleÂ *aren't*Â getting pillow packs. Â I've had one in every box - this month, I didn't get oil, but my perfume was in it (including the card) and the w3ll people color stick sample. Â Why would they include one for those products when something like the oil doesn't get one??


It was super weird, the oil and polish were just rolling around and nothing in a pillow pack. My six year old was shaking it on the way home and I was like ahhhhh, stop! I did have some oil leak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they are sending me another.


----------



## Antidentite (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey hey hey, the new LE box is already up!  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/lte-birchbox-finds

Contents in the spoiler box!



Spoiler




John Frieda Frizz EaseÂ® Nourishing Oil Elixir
Rimmel London Stay Glossy 3D Lipgloss (assorted colors)
COVERGIRL Bombshell Volume by LashBlastâ„¢ Mascara
COVERGIRL Bombshell Shine Shadow by LastBlastâ„¢
NIVEA Kiss of Care &amp; Color (assorted colors)
BiorÃ© Self Heating One Minute Mask
Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicureâ„¢ (assorted colors)
 


And it's $18.


Man, I was really hoping they would stop with the drug store product promoting.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey hey hey, the new LE box is already up!  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/lte-birchbox-finds

Contents in the spoiler box!



Spoiler




John Frieda Frizz EaseÂ® Nourishing Oil Elixir
Rimmel London Stay Glossy 3D Lipgloss (assorted colors)
COVERGIRL Bombshell Volume by LashBlastâ„¢ Mascara
COVERGIRL Bombshell Shine Shadow by LastBlastâ„¢
NIVEA Kiss of Care &amp; Color (assorted colors)
BiorÃ© Self Heating One Minute Mask
Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicureâ„¢ (assorted colors)
 


And it's $18.

Wow, I feel completely let down. LOL.


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 18, 2014)

Ooh that's a fantastic box... for me at least, great price too!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Feb 18, 2014)

this reminds me of the CEW mass box, only with a higher price point


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 18, 2014)

I have most of the items except the John Frieda and the Biore. I think I will wait for the next one.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 18, 2014)

> Hey hey hey, the new LE box is already up!Â Â http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/lte-birchbox-finds Contents in the spoiler box!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



And it's $18. Huh. Drugstore items? I didn't expect that..


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, I decided to bite. I have a 13 year old that will love those things.. I needed more toothpaste so I threw this together with my 13 month code and points.. The total was less than my toothpaste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, man, this makes me roll my eyes so hard it *hurts*:

Quote:  Letâ€™s face it: Spending hours at the drugstore, navigating aisles of beauty products underneath florescent lighting, is about as much fun as a root canal.
They clearly have a much more awesome dentist than I do (THREE-HOUR ROOT CANAL.  And then no Vicodin).  Browsing for ages in Fred Meyer/Target/Rite Aid/Walgreens/etc.?  Sounds like a fantastic weekend to me.

I'm seriously considering getting this if I can find enough stuff to make a round $50 after my 25% (34-month) discount.  I have a little more than 200 points and $30 in gift cards to spend, and this box does have a couple of things I'm curious about, so it could be worth it for me simply because I can't get those items for $13.50 (the price of the box after the discount).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 18, 2014)

gahhhh i love birchbox finds! i need this!
 

eta: really, i don't *actually* need it - found a stash of CEW box products i haven't even gotten to yet. but this still looks like a fun box.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh good I don't really need another thing to spend my money on, and the LE box doesn't interest me one bit!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 18, 2014)

Ah, I think I might buy one. It only comes to $13.50 with my 25% off &amp; I'll actually use all of those things. 

That's so cheap I might not even use points!


----------



## wadedl (Feb 18, 2014)

Ugh! So disappointed! I really wanted an LE box but nothing interests me.


----------



## PrincessDi (Feb 18, 2014)

This is my first post so I am not sure if this is where I post but I have been getting Birchbox for over a year and a half and I feel like they are not as good as they used to be. I have been thinking about canceling for the past few months but haven't because I was thinking maybe they would go back to being good! but after a broken bottle of oil, another coola product in the winter and a card with a finger print sample of shadow I think it might be time to face the fact that the boxes are not as good as before and it doesn't look liked get will be good again any time soon, it is time to cancel.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey hey hey, the new LE box is already up!  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/lte-birchbox-finds

Contents in the spoiler box!



Spoiler




John Frieda Frizz EaseÂ® Nourishing Oil Elixir
Rimmel London Stay Glossy 3D Lipgloss (assorted colors)
COVERGIRL Bombshell Volume by LashBlastâ„¢ Mascara
COVERGIRL Bombshell Shine Shadow by LastBlastâ„¢
NIVEA Kiss of Care &amp; Color (assorted colors)
BiorÃ© Self Heating One Minute Mask
Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicureâ„¢ (assorted colors)
 


And it's $18.

Well... never mind. XD Haha, I'll wait for the next one and keep my points for now!


----------



## abreeskye (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd already been playing cart tetris ... I wanted to spend some points, and use my 9 month code.  The box came at a perfect time, and I will use pretty much everything in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 18, 2014)

how do you guys know the higher numbered month codes?! 

I never get emails anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 18, 2014)

> This is my first post so I am not sure if this is where I post but I have been getting Birchbox for over a year and a half and I feel like they are not as good as they used to be. I have been thinking about canceling for the past few months but haven't because I was thinking maybe they would go back to being good! but after a broken bottle of oil, another coola product in the winter and a card with a finger print sample of shadow I think it might be time to face the fact that the boxes are not as good as before and it doesn't look liked get will be good again any time soon, it is time to cancel.


. I was ok with the cools when I saw it was a BB cream on the packaging, I was like sure, why not. Yeah, it's hardly tinted and then disappears. It's like a silky primer/moisturizer that makes my face melty by the end of the day. Super bizarre. I'll save it for when we go camping this summer, maybe, but it was a let down. I don't like the mascara either.. I've tried it before and tried it again.. No likey.


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 18, 2014)

> Well... never mind. XD Haha, I'll wait for the next one and keep my points for now!


 My thoughts exactly!


----------



## AMaas (Feb 18, 2014)

> Hey hey hey, the new LE box is already up!Â Â http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/lte-birchbox-finds Contents in the spoiler box!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



And it's $18. Thanks for posting this! This one is definitely not for me. I prefer Birchbox's promotion of products I cannot find down the street at CVS or Walgreens. That's what makes them unique. I don't mind the drugstore extras once in a while in my monthly boxes. But not a whole box of drugstore items. If I wanted that I would buy a Total Beauty or Allure box.


----------



## page5 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for posting this!
This one is definitely not for me. I prefer Birchbox's promotion of products I cannot find down the street at CVS or Walgreens. That's what makes them unique. I don't mind the drugstore extras once in a while in my monthly boxes. But not a whole box of drugstore items. If I wanted that I would buy a Total Beauty or Allure box.

Yeah, this box is disappointing for me. Not a single item I am interested in trying. I'm sure it will sell out quickly because the value is there, especially with a discount code.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 18, 2014)

I'll hop on the 'not for me' train.  I do use drugstore products, but I am pretty selective.  With all the 'oil' (silicone) Birchbox sends the last thing I need is an entire huge bottle of silicone.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm a little tempted, but my stash tells me I don't need these things, even at such a cheap price. I don't mind drugstore products sometimes, and when they did the CEW boxes, the mass market was a million times better than the high end box! If the hair oil (which I have way too much of) was replaced with something else, I'd probably jump at this!


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm debating getting this box. With my 20% off 3 month code it's a decent deal, even if I only use 3/4th of the box. I probably wouldn't use the Rimmel lip gloss or the CG shine shadow. I really want the John Frieda and the Biore though.... It's in my cart... still thinking. I wonder how fast this will sell out.


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 18, 2014)

I ordered the special edition box, but im not really sure why, lol. The only thing that wont get used will be the hair oil though. and I dont need any more mascara, but I'll put it up with my other unopened ones from subs.  I don't mind drugstore products at all. The only stores I have in my town are walmart and walgreens so if I can try something out of these subs and go right down the street to buy it if i like it, then that works for me! Everything else has to be ordered online and i have to pay shipping. I just hate paying shipping, haha. Im still news to birchbox, so can anyone tell me how often they do limited edition boxes?


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 18, 2014)

Finally got around to reviewing my January box items &gt;.&gt; hello, $10 worth of points 8D


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 18, 2014)

Le sigh.  Not for me.  My stash just doesn't need any more stuff!  Hopefully they come out with a box of lifestyle and home stuff soon.  I'd be ALL OVER THAT.


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 18, 2014)

> Le sigh. Â Not for me. Â My stash just doesn't need any more stuff! Â Hopefully they come out with a box of lifestyle and home stuff soon. Â I'd be ALL OVER THAT.


 That's what I'm waiting for too! I know they are a beauty box company but I get way too much from my regular boxes to buy this LE too. It would have to be some really special beauty products like the La Prairie Glossybox for me to order.


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 18, 2014)

Man, I was hoping the LE box would be better. Normally LE means a great box. Like with the Glossybox Holiday LE... I love the heck out of my drugstore brands but I was hoping the LE would be some nice, high end stuff. Sorta disappointed it isn't.Oh well, looks like I'm gonna stick with Birchbox for awhile so there will be another one and maybe I'll have more points when that happens! Quick question, whats with all these month anniversary codes? What months do you get them at? Just curious!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 18, 2014)

How often does BB do LE boxes? Is it an every month thing, or...?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Man, I was hoping the LE box would be better. Normally LE means a great box. Like with the Glossybox Holiday LE... I love the heck out of my drugstore brands but I was hoping the LE would be some nice, high end stuff. Sorta disappointed it isn't.Oh well, looks like I'm gonna stick with Birchbox for awhile so there will be another one and maybe I'll have more points when that happens!

Quick question, whats with all these month anniversary codes? What months do you get them at? Just curious!

Birchbox *should* be emailing them to you when you've been with them for a certain amount of months.  The codes are the same for everyone, but they have to be activated on your account by Birchbox.  Sometimes there are glitches where you can use a former month's code (if you haven't before), and sometimes they forget to email you and/or only give you a very short amount of time to use your code.  So we're compiling a list for people to make sure everyone can use their code when they've gotten that specific # of months of boxes!


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 18, 2014)

> Birchbox *should* be emailing them to you when you've been with them for a certain amount of months. Â The codes are the same for everyone, but they have to be activated on your account by Birchbox. Â Sometimes there are glitches where you can use a former month's code (if you haven't before), and sometimes they forget to email you and/or only give you a very short amount of time to use your code. Â So we're compiling a list for people to make sure everyone can use their code when they've gotten that specific # of months of boxes!


 Ohh okay. Do you happen to know which month aanniversary first gets a code?


----------



## sla6793 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ohh okay. Do you happen to know which month aanniversary first gets a code?
I've been with BB since June and just received an e-mail with a 9 month coupon. I know some people have gotten 3 and 6 month codes, but this is my first anniversary coupon I've received.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 18, 2014)

Also not interested in the drugstore box. I don't get many of my beauty products at the drugstore, and when I do, they aren't the ones I'm excited about. I like to get excited when I open my Birchbox, and it's hard to get excited at the CVS. Kinda bummed about this, because I absolutely LOVED the snow day box. It was adorable! Still thinking about those marshmallows.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How often does BB do LE boxes? Is it an every month thing, or...?


It's definitely not every month, but I'm not sure how often it is?


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm relieved that this box isn't super exciting, cause I don't need to spend any more money and I used up all my points yesterday!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm relieved that this box isn't super exciting, cause I don't need to spend any more money and I used up all my points yesterday!!





Right?  I was sort of happy too.  My internal conversation with my husband about why I needed to spend money on an extra box wasn't going so well so having it be meh for me was a plus.  LOL.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm also going to skip this one. Consider me a marketing victim, but I rarely buy drugstore products anymore, unless it's a handful of brands that I know are amazing (Milani, Cetaphil, Burt's Bees etc).


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 18, 2014)

Yep I passed too.  I had the points but nothing screamed at me.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 18, 2014)

Not for me, even though I could get it free.  I'd rather continue to hoard them.  With reviews for next month's boxes, I'll have about $110 between gift certs and points, which will buy some nice pretties.

Based on last year, I'd guess the next LE will be in April for Mother's Day.  But I suppose they could surprise us ...


----------



## ariana077 (Feb 18, 2014)

So...are they still doing Discovery Dash or is that gone I feel like we haven't had one in awhile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how do you guys know the higher numbered month codes?! 

I never get emails anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I read a post a while back in this thread that someone rcv'd a code for their 25th month...I am holding out for that code.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So...are they still doing Discovery Dash or is that gone I feel like we haven't had one in awhile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The last Discovery Dash was January 9. We will probably have one soon!


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 18, 2014)

Also, I just rcv'd my BB this morning. My account shows me getting Box 45 (half up, paula's choice, whish body butter, W3LL color stick &amp; tea)...what I got was a completely different box. Anyone have that happen to them before?

I do not mind the box they sent me, but I already had a trade set up with some contents in my original box plus, I really wanted to try that W3LL color stick and the half up. I sent BB an email...guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 18, 2014)

aww. this LE box was a bummer...not anything in there that i would use.

eta: Also, used the beauty protect hair oil this morning and OMG. MY HAIR IS SOOOOOO PRETTY RIGHT NOW. NEED MORE.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  aww. this LE box was a bummer...not anything in there that i would use.

eta: Also, used the beauty protect hair oil this morning and OMG. MY HAIR IS SOOOOOO PRETTY RIGHT NOW. NEED MORE.
Hahahaha, I really need to try out my oil.  Didn't have time to blow dry this morning but I'm thinking Thursday might be the day.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahahaha, I really need to try out my oil.  Didn't have time to blow dry this morning but I'm thinking Thursday might be the day.
i meant to blow dry but i was running late. my hair is still amaaaazing.





using the Yes To Carrots shampoo &amp; conditioner wrecked my hair. now i'm using Trader Joe's tea tree shampoo, Head and Shoulders almond conditioner, and Bumble and Bumble Tonic spray on my hair line. Vast improvement. BUT my hair feels so nice and smells great! i'm in love.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i meant to blow dry but i was running late. my hair is still amaaaazing.





using the Yes To Carrots shampoo &amp; conditioner wrecked my hair. now i'm using Trader Joe's tea tree shampoo, Head and Shoulders almond conditioner, and Bumble and Bumble Tonic spray on my hair line. Vast improvement. BUT my hair feels so nice and smells great! i'm in love.
So do you just rub in a small amount and comb through?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So do you just rub in a small amount and comb through?
i poured a bit out, rubbed it between my hands, and then applied to my ends then combed through. Seriously, come touch my hair. Its nice. ...I know where my points are going to next!

Although didn't someone mention that this product is very similar in smell (and results??) to another, cheaper product? Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i poured a bit out, rubbed it between my hands, and then applied to my ends then combed through. Seriously, come touch my hair. Its nice. ...I know where my points are going to next!

Although didn't someone mention that this product is very similar in smell (and results??) to another, cheaper product? Can someone enlighten me?
hahaha!! This cracked me up "Seriously, come touch my hair. Its nice. ."......

Also, just found you on IG!! hi!! I'm #164


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i poured a bit out, rubbed it between my hands, and then applied to my ends then combed through. *Seriously, come touch my hair.* Its nice. ...I know where my points are going to next!

Although didn't someone mention that this product is very similar in smell (and results??) to another, cheaper product? Can someone enlighten me?
Said that exact same thing to my boyfriend yesterday when I tried it!

Obsessed with this stuff. I have two and I just swapped for another one.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 18, 2014)

Can't quite reach...must stretch to reach shiny, soft hair!


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Said that exact same thing to my boyfriend yesterday when I tried it!

Obsessed with this stuff. I have two and I just swapped for another one. 




Ok, maybe I'm using the BP oil wrong. I went from using almost nothing on my hair to having a whole buffet of toppings. This is what I do:

1)wash and condition

2)use BP protect and detangle (in the red bottle)

3) use 12 benefits blow out spray (sad I missed out on this for so many awkward hair years)

4) blow dry

5) amika hair oil

I've tried using the BP oil in place of the amika, it's just not the same. I actually bought a full size bottle of the bp spray after watching the sneak peek video. Sure I can return it, but I honestly want to give it some more time. Any ideas????


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 18, 2014)

> Ok, maybe I'm using the BP oil wrong. I went from using almost nothing on my hair to having a whole buffet of toppings.


 Ha! Me too. Shampoo, Amika Hair Mask, catwalk root pump, BP spray. Where do I use the oil?!


----------



## celiajuno (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, I just rcv'd my BB this morning. My account shows me getting Box 45 (half up, paula's choice, whish body butter, W3LL color stick &amp; tea)...what I got was a completely different box. Anyone have that happen to them before?

I do not mind the box they sent me, but I already had a trade set up with some contents in my original box plus, I really wanted to try that W3LL color stick and the half up. I sent BB an email...guess we'll see what happens.
Yes, I have had that happen before. I just emailed them and they changed my box page to reflect the contents of my box. I was sad that month too because my original box had the Klorane dry shampoo which I wanted bad.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I have had that happen before. I just emailed them and they changed my box page to reflect the contents of my box. I was sad that month too because my original box had the Klorane dry shampoo which I wanted bad.
What happens if you already reviewed the products in the box you were supposed to get?


----------



## celiajuno (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What happens if you already reviewed the products in the box you were supposed to get?




You get extra points that month.


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, maybe I'm using the BP oil wrong. I went from using almost nothing on my hair to having a whole buffet of toppings. This is what I do:

1)wash and condition

2)use BP protect and detangle (in the red bottle)

3) use 12 benefits blow out spray (sad I missed out on this for so many awkward hair years)

4) blow dry

5) amika hair oil

I've tried using the BP oil in place of the amika, it's just not the same. I actually bought a full size bottle of the bp spray after watching the sneak peek video. Sure I can return it, but I honestly want to give it some more time. Any ideas????
I only like to use oils when my hair is wet, I find it does much more.  My routine is similar to yours except I add oil in between #3 and #4 or I mix up a mixture of blow out product (I use a cream) and oil and apply it together.  I think it all depends on your hair if it works better to add oil wet or dry.  You could always use it as a mask (either alone or mixed with some conditioner) if you cant fit it into your routine.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 18, 2014)

I've been putting my BP hair oil in when its damp, not totally wet or dry. I've found that works for me but I think others might be different. I shower at night and then sleep on my hair damp so that might be why I like it that way.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You get extra points that month.

thank you!


----------



## easybreezy (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, maybe I'm using the BP oil wrong. I went from using almost nothing on my hair to having a whole buffet of toppings. This is what I do:

1)wash and condition

2)use BP protect and detangle (in the red bottle)

3) use 12 benefits blow out spray (sad I missed out on this for so many awkward hair years)

4) blow dry

5) amika hair oil

I've tried using the BP oil in place of the amika, it's just not the same. I actually bought a full size bottle of the bp spray after watching the sneak peek video. Sure I can return it, but I honestly want to give it some more time. Any ideas????
When I use the BP spray, I don't use conditioner in the shower.  If I use both, my hair gets weighed down a lot and second day hair is not happening.  I'm still trying to work out my ideal hair routine too, but maybe that would help?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I use the BP spray, I don't use conditioner in the shower.  If I use both, my hair gets weighed down a lot and second day hair is not happening.  I'm still trying to work out my ideal hair routine too, but maybe that would help?
This also. I've replaced conditioner with BP spray completely, I've found my hair feels a lot better that way.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a little tempted, but my stash tells me I don't need these things, even at such a cheap price. I don't mind drugstore products sometimes, and when they did the CEW boxes, the mass market was a million times better than the high end box! If the hair oil (which I have way too much of) was replaced with something else, I'd probably jump at this!
I think we are pretty close to thinking alike on this one. My first thought was that I liked it. But when I looked at everything one by one, all I wanted was the Biore masks and the Nivea. But since those 2 are like $12 in retail, I'll just buy them in the store, where I can be sure I'll get the Berry color I want most anyway. The hair oil was a bit of a turn off, but to me, the mascara was worse. With the center tube so big and the 2 wands so short, I don't even see how anyone would be able to use it without smudging it all over. Plus, of course I just don't want another mascara anyway. Yippee! I think I'll tell my husband I *saved* $18 today when he gets home, lol!


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, maybe I'm using the BP oil wrong. I went from using almost nothing on my hair to having a whole buffet of toppings. This is what I do:

1)wash and condition

2)use BP protect and detangle (in the red bottle)

3) use 12 benefits blow out spray (sad I missed out on this for so many awkward hair years)

4) blow dry

5) amika hair oil

I've tried using the BP oil in place of the amika, it's just not the same. I actually bought a full size bottle of the bp spray after watching the sneak peek video. Sure I can return it, but I honestly want to give it some more time. Any ideas????
I use it on wet hair after my blow out spray or volumizing gel and before I blow dry.  I usually use a shine spray or a bit of oil on my ends but I've found I don't need anything after I blow dry when I use the BP oil.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

I've been using about a dime sized amount of BP oil rubbed between my palms and smoothed over my hair after I get out of the shower and before I brush my hair. Then I let it air dry. It does seem to help with detangling and makes my hair nice and soft.The sample is a nice size and I think it should last me a while.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 18, 2014)

It's interesting to me they included this hair oil in the LE box, when they've sent out superior hair oils every month for years! It just seems... inconsistent? I think that a Biore mask and lip balm are one thing, but I imagine the hair oil is not similarly effective. But, I'm biased, so I might just be missing something.


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 18, 2014)

I use hair oil after I get out of the shower!  Here's my order: LUSH Supermud Scalp junk (or another mask, coconut, amika.. whatever), shampoo/condition, towel dry, spray watered down tea tree oil directly onto my scalp, leave in conditioner through most of my hair (not near scalp.. also.. Amika deep condition mask works really well for this.. you only need a little bit.  and it smells like magic.), some kind of oil on the tips/lower 1/3 of my hair, style as however.  If I want to tame the insanity that's my hair sometimes I'll use an oil to de-volumize it, but I hardly ever put it on after I dry!  My favorite is to do all of the above, let it dry overnight, style in the morning!

And I just traded for the BP oil I'm SO excited.  Not like I have 5 bottles of hair oil or anything that I cycle through at home..


----------



## PR Rosebud (Feb 18, 2014)

I would like them to offer one of those European boxes. They always look so much better than what we get. Even the actual boxes are fancy. LOL


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 18, 2014)

> aww. this LE box was a bummer...not anything in there that i would use. eta: Also, used the beauty protectÂ hair oil this morning and OMG. MY HAIR IS SOOOOOO PRETTY RIGHT NOW. NEED MORE.


 I love this product. It makes my teeny weeny amount of hair shiny and it smells good. The full size of this is on it's way home to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would like them to offer one of those European boxes. They always look so much better than what we get. Even the actual boxes are fancy. LOL
Yes, this. I would LOVE to get the European boxes.


----------



## celiajuno (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, I would love a box full of French or British beauty products. That would be a great LE box.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 18, 2014)

My box has been in NY since the 11th, bravely weathering the storm. It has finally made it to CA, yay! Good thing I wasn't too excited about this box or I would have been chomping at the bit by now!

How many others have yet to get their box? This is a super late one for me.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would like them to offer one of those European boxes. They always look so much better than what we get. Even the actual boxes are fancy. LOL
Keep in mind, they are also more expensive.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 18, 2014)

It would be a great idea to have "A Taste of England" and "A Taste of France" boxes!  The BB creators could showcase the products they have found throughout their travels and introduce new super cool goodies to us.  I know we get some of that in our boxes, but I think it would sell out in a nanosecond!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It would be a great idea to have "A Taste of England" and "A Taste of France" boxes!  The BB creators could showcase the products they have found throughout their travels and introduce new super cool goodies to us.  I know we get some of that in our boxes, but I think it would sell out in a nanosecond!
This would be the best thing ever.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Feb 18, 2014)

They are costly but I would be willing to pay.I agree an offering like that would sell out quickly.


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 18, 2014)

> My box has been in NY since the 11th, bravely weathering the storm. It has finally made it to CA, yay! Good thing I wasn't too excited about this box or I would have been chomping at the bit by now! How many others have yet to get their box? This is a super late one for me.


 Mine went S of Atlanta on the 11th then moved back N to Atlanta on the 15th and no movement since. I'm wondering if I should email BB or give it another day or two.


----------



## SarahNull (Feb 18, 2014)

I finally got my box today...


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah...I was expecting products that were a little more fancy than what came out in this LE box.  Not interested...I will continue to hoard my bb points =)


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ohh okay. Do you happen to know which month aanniversary first gets a code?
I got a 3 month code


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a 3 month code
Really? I hope that's normal because next month is my 3rd month haha!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 18, 2014)

Eh birchbox has sent out what, 10 limited edition boxes (not including the first bb man box) by now? I would say that the drugstore CEW box and the back to school boxes were on this same lower end scale (the back to school box weren't drugstore brands necessarily- but the most high end brand they had was a deluxe sized stila lip glaze- otherwise it was a lot of color club and Willa). I would say that this is pretty consistent along those lines, and It's nice that they try to do something a little more affordable every once in awhile.


----------



## Babs (Feb 18, 2014)

Replacement box content updated. I'm getting box1 instead of another 51.


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 18, 2014)

I decided not to get the LE box after debating about it all day... I just don't think I would use enough of the products to justify the $18. I'll save my points for something else!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 18, 2014)

> Mine went S of Atlanta on the 11th then moved back N to Atlanta on the 15th and no movement since. I'm wondering if I should email BB or give it another day or two.


 Wait another day, but check the USPS tracking instead, see if it says something different. I would take the tracking number and copy it into USPS and see if it's more updated there. Mine shows it left Atlanta on the 15th, that's the last update on birchbox webpage but USPS, shows it arrived at my post office today! I should get it tomorrow!


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Replacement box content updated. I'm getting box1 instead of another 51.
Me too!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Replacement box content updated. I'm getting box1 instead of another 51.
Oh I hope I get that as a replacement! I wanted the OPI and the tea!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 18, 2014)

I definitely ordered the LE box. I can honestly say I've been wanting to try every item offered except for the nail polish, so for 18$, it was worth it for me. I actually started to get 2 of them... but I've had the Hayadi Hair Relief Mask sitting in my cart for a couple days.. so I decided to get it and 1 LE box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 18, 2014)

> I love this product. It makes my teeny weeny amount of hair shiny and it smells good. The full size of this is on it's way home to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is the first time I've read you like a hair product! Don't let birchbox know they might send you more lol


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Replacement box content updated. I'm getting box1 instead of another 51.
Can I ask why are you getting a replacement? Was your first box damaged? I ask b/c this is the box that I received - which is completely different than the box showing on my account. I'm just wondering if you had the same issue or did you get a replacement due to another reason?


----------



## KNT101184 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can I ask why are you getting a replacement? Was your first box damaged? I ask b/c this is the box that I received - which is completely different than the box showing on my account. I'm just wondering if you had the same issue or did you get a replacement due to another reason?

I'm still waiting on a replacement January box.  I emailed them because the box I got didn't match the box shown online.  So they sent me the box that showed online and then updated the box it showed so I could review both boxes and get double points.  

ETA: So typically if you email them - they'll send you the right box or give you 100pts if they are out of stock.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is the first time I've read you like a hair product! Don't let birchbox know they might send you more lol
they can send me anything hair related but hair accessories and hairspray. i don't mind the shampoos, conditioners, and anything made by beauty protector.


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Ha! Me too. Shampoo, Amika Hair Mask, catwalk root pump, BP spray. Where do I use the oil?!
oh, I love the Amika Hair mask. I alternate the amika with the Davines...


----------



## MissRoe (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This also. I've replaced conditioner with BP spray completely, I've found my hair feels a lot better that way.
I will try this..My hair is just feels so dry...Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm still waiting on a replacement January box.  I emailed them because the box I got didn't match the box shown online.  So they sent me the box that showed online and then updated the box it showed so I could review both boxes and get double points.  

ETA: So typically if you email them - they'll send you the right box or give you 100pts if they are out of stock.
Thank you for the explanation! This is what happened to me. I got a different box than what my account shows online. I am hoping they send me the box that is shown online as well, mostly b/c I set up a trade with someone based on the box I *thought* they were sending me.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 18, 2014)

So.. my Birchbox app pops up today and tells me that my box will ship by Monday, February 10. lol. this tells me nothing. I'm just going to expect to receive March's box. BB is already hurting my head. lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So.. my Birchbox app pops up today and tells me that my box will ship by Monday, February 10. lol. this tells me nothing. I'm just going to expect to receive March's box. BB is already hurting my head. lol.
since you signed up on the 13th, you're probably getting a box this month, it will probably just be later in the month. The holiday weekend has probably just delayed shipping.


----------



## Babs (Feb 18, 2014)

> Can I ask why are you getting a replacement? Was your first box damaged? I ask b/c this is the box that I received - which is completely different than the box showing on my account. I'm just wondering if you had the same issue or did you get a replacement due to another reason?





> Can I ask why are you getting a replacement? Was your first box damaged? I ask b/c this is the box that I received - which is completely different than the box showing on my account. I'm just wondering if you had the same issue or did you get a replacement due to another reason?


 My box came covered in shards of glass from the oil banging on the nail polish. I tried to rescue some of the other content but glass was caked in the crevices to be worth the trouble.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  since you signed up on the 13th, you're probably getting a box this month, it will probably just be later in the month. The holiday weekend has probably just delayed shipping.

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  since you signed up on the 13th, you're probably getting a box this month, it will probably just be later in the month. The holiday weekend has probably just delayed shipping.
I guess I'm just being paranoid because I was actually wait listed, then they sent that e-mail saying if I activated my membership then, I wouldn't have to wait. So, I signed up. They took the money out of my account the next day and put my subscription as "active". Then, a few days after that, I got my e-mail that I was off the wait-list and could activate my membership now. lol.


----------



## kotoko (Feb 18, 2014)

So, I totally got the Big Easy peelie to work for me! It covered my entire face, I just kept swiping and dabbing my finger into it.

I'm no foundation expert, and I can't be checking myself out in a mirror all day, but it felt really nice on my skin and didn't melt off (of course, it is winter). Not too shabby! I might consider it if I didn't have so much base stuff in my stash.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So do you just rub in a small amount and comb through?
i poured a bit out, rubbed it between my hands, and then applied to my ends then combed through. Seriously, come touch my hair. Its nice. ...I know where my points are going to next!

Although didn't someone mention that this product is very similar in smell (and results??) to another, cheaper product? Can someone enlighten me?

They said it is very much liek the Suave oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a little tempted, but my stash tells me I don't need these things, even at such a cheap price. I don't mind drugstore products sometimes, and when they did the CEW boxes, the mass market was a million times better than the high end box! If the hair oil (which I have way too much of) was replaced with something else, I'd probably jump at this!
I think we are pretty close to thinking alike on this one. My first thought was that I liked it. But when I looked at everything one by one, all I wanted was the Biore masks and the Nivea. But since those 2 are like $12 in retail, I'll just buy them in the store, where I can be sure I'll get the Berry color I want most anyway. The hair oil was a bit of a turn off, but to me, the mascara was worse. With the center tube so big and the 2 wands so short, I don't even see how anyone would be able to use it without smudging it all over. Plus, of course I just don't want another mascara anyway. Yippee! I think I'll tell my husband I *saved* $18 today when he gets home, lol!

Mmhmm, it's much easier to talk myself out of it when I look at the individual items and see how much I could get the "must haves" for...for me, it is also the Nivea and the Biore!


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 18, 2014)

I was underwhelmed by my box it's #42 I believe, I have put up the OPI, Truffle Serum and Agave oil up for trade already. I had a slight freak out that my eyeko liner was left out,but it turns out it was hiding UNDER the tissue paper! The tea looks fancy schmancy, I hope it's good.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 18, 2014)

Not really sure why my mail was delivered at 6:25pm PST but I am glad it finally got here!  Box 53.  Was kind of hoping I would open it and it would be different but no luck.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 18, 2014)

Hmm, getting box 1 as a replacement. I probably should have sent feedback on the useable products while they were up. Oh well. 

Hopefully they separate the opi and the hair oil, seems risky to send replacements with the exact same product combo that got them into the mess.

I will always take more Harneys tea, I got a giant sample pack from the Fine Foods Show in SF and love every flavor I have tried.


----------



## Miss17February (Feb 18, 2014)

This month's box was a total dud for me. I was also missing the OPI polish. :| They did give me 100 points as compensation so I can't complain to that!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Replacement box content updated. I'm getting box1 instead of another 51.
Ditto! I am actually more excited about this one than I was with my original (51)! I will use everything except for the perfume. Just hoping they manage to pack the BP oil correctly this time...


----------



## LindaD (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So do you just rub in a small amount and comb through?
i poured a bit out, rubbed it between my hands, and then applied to my ends then combed through. Seriously, come touch my hair. Its nice. ...I know where my points are going to next!

Although didn't someone mention that this product is very similar in smell (and results??) to another, cheaper product? Can someone enlighten me?

They said it is very much liek the Suave oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Someone said it was similar to the Suave Moroccan Argan Styling Oil.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Someone said it was similar to the Suave Moroccan Argan Styling Oil.
 Has anyone actually tried the Suave Moroccan Argan Styling Oil? My fiance uses the shampoo/conditioner from that line from time to time and it smells amazing and seems to make his hair really soft. Wondering if the oil works well or if I should shell out the BB points on the BP oil!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Someone said it was similar to the Suave Moroccan Argan Styling Oil.
 Has anyone actually tried the Suave Moroccan Argan Styling Oil? My fiance uses the shampoo/conditioner from that line from time to time and it smells amazing and seems to make his hair really soft. Wondering if the oil works well or if I should shell out the BB points on the BP oil!

I got it in the allure spring box last year and I used it a couple of times and I don't remember hating it?  BUT I have a full size of the orofluido hair elixer I am trying to get through so I haven't really touched it.  I did really love the smell a lot, and the fact that it's a pump, unlike most hair oils where you have to just pour it into your hand.  Other ladies here got that box though and might have had more experience with it.  I think my walgreens sells it for under $6 though, so if you end up hating it it's not a total loss.


----------



## LindaD (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Someone said it was similar to the Suave Moroccan Argan Styling Oil.
 Has anyone actually tried the Suave Moroccan Argan Styling Oil? My fiance uses the shampoo/conditioner from that line from time to time and it smells amazing and seems to make his hair really soft. Wondering if the oil works well or if I should shell out the BB points on the BP oil!

I imagine it would be similar, just by comparing the ingredients:

Beauty Protector Oil: Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethiconol, Phenyl Trimethicone, Argania Spinosa Kernal Oil, Fragrance/Perfume, Red 17/C1 26100, Yellow 11/C1 47000, Limonene, Linalool, Eugenol, Geraniol, Amyl Cinnamal, Hexyl Cinnamal, Citral.

Suave Oil: Cyclopentasiloxane, Isohexadecane, Dimethiconol, Fragrance (Parfum), Phenyl Trimethicone, Amodimethicone, Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Oil, Argania Spinosa Kernel Oil, Hydrogenated Coconut Oil


----------



## tulippop (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got around to reviewing my January box items &gt;.&gt; hello, $10 worth of points 8D
whoa! totally did not know that we could still write reviews for last month's box after the 10th/new box is updated on the site.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

whoa! totally did not know that we could still write reviews for last month's box after the 10th/new box is updated on the site. Â Thanks so much!


I also didn't know this? I thought you only had till the 9th. I tried to review a couple of my earlier boxes (b/c I didn't understand the points thing when I first signed up) and it didn't give me anything for reviewing them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I missed out on about 30 points. Ah well.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 19, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whoa! totally did not know that we could still write reviews for last month's box after the 10th/new box is updated on the site. Â Thanks so much!
> 
> ...


 You have to e-mail Birchbox customer service. I did this for the August 2013 box because I did not have access to a computer. Then in September they changed it so the review pages are not popup boxes anymore and I can do the reviews on my phone.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You have to e-mail Birchbox customer service. I did this for the August 2013 box because I did not have access to a computer. Then in September they changed it so the review pages are not popup boxes anymore and I can do the reviews on my phone.


Ok, I'm currently waiting on a reply regarding the Us Weekly subscription so perhaps I'll wait for a response on that before shooting them another email. I don't want to be that pesky subscriber whose emails they start screening haha


----------



## tulippop (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You have to e-mail Birchbox customer service. I did this for the August 2013 box because I did not have access to a computer. Then in September they changed it so the review pages are not popup boxes anymore and I can do the reviews on my phone.
I've been late doing reviews before (I think it was a year ago) and they wouldn't let me do it after the 9th but I didn't have a computer issue like you did.  Just now I was able to review 3 out of the 5 items I got in Jan.  I'm happy with that =D


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 19, 2014)

> Â Has anyone actually tried the Suave Moroccan Argan Styling Oil? My fiance uses the shampoo/conditioner from that line from time to time and it smells amazing and seems to make his hair really soft. Wondering if the oil works well or if I should shell out the BB points on the BP oil!


 I haven't used the oil but i just wanted to echo that the Moroccan shampoo and conditioner are awesome! I also can't tell the difference between Suaves dry shampoo and my $20 TIGI. I love finding drugstore products that work just as good or better than their pricier counterparts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You have to e-mail Birchbox customer service. I did this for the August 2013 box because I did not have access to a computer. Then in September they changed it so the review pages are not popup boxes anymore and I can do the reviews on my phone.

My roommate has managed to write reviews for her boxes the month after.. beyond one month it doesn't work, but after the 10th she can still review the previous month's box.  I haven't tried it, I told her that her account was glitched hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 19, 2014)

So I'm not sure what's going on with my order... Any insight would be lovely! I placed an order for the klorane dry shampoo, BP spray, and a couple chuao bars. On my order confirmation, everything was listed normally. I got my shipping email and everything was on it except the BP spray. Any ideas what's going on? I emailed BB, but they haven't gotten back to me yet.


----------



## casey anne (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I'm not sure what's going on with my order... Any insight would be lovely! I placed an order for the klorane dry shampoo, BP spray, and a couple chuao bars. On my order confirmation, everything was listed normally. I got my shipping email and everything was on it except the BP spray. Any ideas what's going on? I emailed BB, but they haven't gotten back to me yet.
The Beauty Protector Spray is on backorder til the 24th, I believe.  I ordered it too!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Beauty Protector Spray is on backorder til the 24th, I believe.  I ordered it too!
Yup, same thing with me. My BP spray is on back order but everything else shipped. I'm guessing the BP spray will ship around the 24th.


----------



## cpo122 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I'm not sure what's going on with my order... Any insight would be lovely! I placed an order for the klorane dry shampoo, BP spray, and a couple chuao bars. On my order confirmation, everything was listed normally. I got my shipping email and everything was on it except the BP spray. Any ideas what's going on? I emailed BB, but they haven't gotten back to me yet.
We had almost the same order!  On Monday I ordered 2 BP sprays, the chuao sampler, and the karuna mask. Everything shipped except the BP sprays. It wasn't until yesterday that i saw that the BP spray will ship by 2/24.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 19, 2014)

> The Beauty Protector Spray is on backorder til the 24th, I believe. Â I ordered it too!





> Yup, same thing with me. My BP spray is on back order but everything else shipped. I'm guessing the BP spray will ship around the 24th.


 Thanks ladies! I had no idea it was back ordered. I was worried they just forgot to ship it! Lol.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 19, 2014)

> We had almost the same order! Â On Monday I ordered 2 BP sprays, the chuao sampler, and the karunaÂ mask. Everything shippedÂ except the BP sprays. It wasn't until yesterday that i saw that the BP spray will ship by 2/24.


 Thanks!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Thanks ladies! I had no idea it was back ordered. I was worried they just forgot to ship it! Lol.
Its a hot commodity around these parts! hahaha


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 19, 2014)

After reading this, I had to go check my shipped order. Add me to the list of orders missing the BP spray.  That stuff is amazing.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 19, 2014)

I actually haven't tried the BP yet, but after everyone on here raving about it, I decided to give it a go. I'm hoping it will help make my hair more silky and soft. It's currently very dry and feels like straw. Lol.


----------



## SarahNull (Feb 19, 2014)

Is anyone having trouble logging into Birchbox.com at all? I noticed that when I just tried logging in, it's giving me the 503 error message.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 19, 2014)

I e-mailed customer service finally, and the lady told me I would not get a box in February... I would get February's box AND March's box in March. So, now my mind is eased. I've got some more products I want to order, but I want to wait to use a promo code... I don't guess a new one will come out until Sunday again.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 19, 2014)

I love the BP oil.. It's like any other oil I've used, usually i can't tell a huge difference when I apply to damp hair.. This stuff made my hair so soft. I said Come touch my hair aaaaalllll day long. Haha I'm glad I'm not the only one! I made my husband touch twice, my kids each once (I have four) and my daughters friend. So! Soft!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 19, 2014)

I just got an email saying my BP shipped! Hope you ladies get yours soon!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got an email saying my BP shipped! Hope you ladies get yours soon!
Still waiting for an email! But I ordered mine just the other day, so I'm sure there are other people who have ordered wayyyy before that who are waiting on it LOL.


----------



## jewdiful (Feb 19, 2014)

I emailed customer service twice and they got back to me this morning letting me know they'd be sending me a new box... I was one of the unlucky recipients of box #51 with a damaged Beauty Protector oil.

My box page shows box #1 now (lucky i'd already reviewed all of the items in 51 already! ha), I wonder if that's actually what my replacement box is going to be. It includes the OPI sheer tints and BP oil again (hopefully they package it better this time!), Joan Voss perfume, dr. brandt's Pores No More, and Harvey &amp; Sons tea. This makes my third month in a row I've gotten tea, haha. I'd be okay with getting a different box than this one, at this point I don't really care what it is.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 19, 2014)

> Still waiting for an email! But I ordered mine just the other day, so I'm sure there are other people who have ordered wayyyy before that who are waiting on it LOL.


 That's what's strange... I just ordered my stuff late last night. I figured there were a ton of people before me that would have gotten it first. ?


----------



## trustlust (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still waiting for an email! But I ordered mine just the other day, so I'm sure there are other people who have ordered wayyyy before that who are waiting on it LOL.
Are ya'll talking about the Protect &amp; Oil? It's been sitting in my cart for a few days.. I haven't placed the order yet.. waiting on Sunday, they usually give a promo code on the Sunday contests... So I guess no need to get in a hurry ordering it lol.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 19, 2014)

> Are ya'll talking about the Protect &amp; Oil? It's been sitting in my cart for a few days.. I haven't placed the order yet.. waiting on Sunday, they usually give a promo code on the Sunday contests... So I guess no need to get in a hurry ordering it lol.


 My order was the beauty protector spray stuff.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's what's strange... I just ordered my stuff late last night. I figured there were a ton of people before me that would have gotten it first. ?
weird, someone quoted me the other day who had been waiting for a few weeks i think? i hope she got a shipping email because she definitely deserves it after the long wait! i on the other hand am in no rush.

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are ya'll talking about the Protect &amp; Oil? It's been sitting in my cart for a few days.. I haven't placed the order yet.. waiting on Sunday, they usually give a promo code on the Sunday contests... So I guess no need to get in a hurry ordering it lol.
Nope, spray and protect! Last time I checked the protect &amp; oil was still in stock, but it's looking pretty popular too!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  weird, someone quoted me the other day who had been waiting for a few weeks i think? i hope she got a shipping email because she definitely deserves it after the long wait! i on the other hand am in no rush.

Nope, spray and protect! Last time I checked the protect &amp; oil was still in stock, but it's looking pretty popular too!
Hmm.. now I'm torn on which one to try. Everyone is saying such great things about the protect&amp;spray. I haven't seen anyone say they didn't like it.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Feb 19, 2014)

Is anyone else really pissed off by all of the emails from US Weekly? I have gotten 3 in four hours!!! I might be okay with it if we got a magazine sub out of it. Now my inbox is just angry.


----------



## chaostheory (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't really understand how I got the US Weekly subscription. I got an email and filled out part of it, then backed out before submitting. Somehow I received my first issue in the mail last week. So strange.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 19, 2014)

> weird, someone quoted me the other day who had been waiting for a few weeks i think? i hope she got a shipping email because she definitely deserves it after the long wait! i on the other hand am in no rush.


 I actually feel kinda bad that I got the shipping email already! That's so weird! Maybe it was because I emailed them to ask about it?


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 19, 2014)

> I emailed customer service twice and they got back to me this morning letting me know they'd be sending me a new box... I was one of the unlucky recipients of box #51 with a damaged Beauty Protector oil. My box page shows box #1 now (lucky i'd already reviewed all of the items in 51 already! ha), I wonder if that's actually what my replacement box is going to be. It includesÂ the OPI sheer tints and BP oil again (hopefully they package it better this time!), Joan Voss perfume, dr. brandt's Pores No More, and Harvey &amp; SonsÂ tea. This makes my third month in a row I've gotten tea, haha. I'd be okay with getting a different box than this one, at this point I don't really care what it is.Â


 How long ago did they say they were sending a replacement box? They told me last Thursday and my page still shows the same box 51...I would really love a different one because it was a dupe box in the first place lol!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 19, 2014)

Got my box today. Tea-blah. Shampoo and Conditioner for colored hair (mine is currently not)-blah. Eye cream-meh.

Then then then then then THEN--the worlds tiniest bottle of OPI nailpolish--the kind my manicurist gives me when I leave--in blue. BLUE--see through blue. I put it on. I look like I have frostbite. Clear blue is not a nail polish color I would recommend unless you want to look like you are suffering from lack of oxygen or too much cold.

Don't get me wrong, I have nail polish in all the glorious colors of the technicolor rainbow--but clear baby blue is a little odd even for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I actually feel kinda bad that I got the shipping email already! That's so weird! Maybe it was because I emailed them to ask about it?
Either that or they're going in reverse order! Don't worry about it too much though, I'm just glad they're shipping them out now!


----------



## chaostheory (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today. Tea-blah. Shampoo and Conditioner for colored hair (mine is currently not)-blah. Eye cream-meh.

Then then then then then THEN--the worlds tiniest bottle of OPI nailpolish--the kind my manicurist gives me when I leave--in blue. BLUE--see through blue. I put it on. I look like I have frostbite. Clear blue is not a nail polish color I would recommend unless you want to look like you are suffering from lack of oxygen or too much cold.

Don't get me wrong, I have nail polish in all the glorious colors of the technicolor rainbow--but clear baby blue is a little odd even for me.
I interpreted the OPI nail polish sheer tint to be a top coat to wear over colored polish? I got the pink one and i wore it over a mint polish, and it made it a neat teal. I agree that wearing it alone is not ideal, but if you layer it over a solid color you might get a really neat turn out!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I interpreted the OPI nail polish sheer tint to be a top coat to wear over colored polish? I got the pink one and i wore it over a mint polish, and it made it a neat teal. I agree that wearing it alone is not ideal, but if you layer it over a solid color you might get a really neat turn out!
I was a bit confused because on the site they're like--look at our cute pastel nails and then the bottle says topcoat. I'll try it over other colors but alone--no lol


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is the response I received from CS:


Kaity (Birchbox Ops)
Jan 24 05:05 PM

Hi Rachel,

Thank you for contacting us. We're so excited about our partnership with US Weekly and hope you are too!

As a current Birchbox subscriber, you have the opportunity to subscribe to US Weekly with their special offer just for you!

Please let us know if you have further questions or concerns. We'll be happy to help!

Best,

Kaity
Discovery Specialist

Okay, so I emailed Birchbox again regarding the Us Weekly subscription. I stated that I did not receive an email or insert indicating how to go about getting the subscription. This is the reply I received:

*Charity* (Birchbox Ops)

Feb 19 06:14 PM

Hi rachel,

Thank you for contacting us. We're so excited about our partnership with Us Weekly and hope you are too!

Since you are a current Birchbox subscriber, you have the opportunity to subscribe to Us Weekly with their special offer just for you!

Please let us know if you have further questions or concerns. We'll be happy to help!

Very best,

Charity
Discovery Specialist

It is IDENTICAL! Verbatim! And my question was still not answered. Sooo I called, all reps were busy, so I left a voicemail. Now I'm waiting for a call back within 24 hours.

Did any other current subscribers get the Us Weekly sub? Or am I the only one who cares about it? Haha


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Okay, so I emailed Birchbox again regarding the Us Weekly subscription. I stated that I did not receive an email or insert indicating how to go about getting the subscription. This is the reply I received:

*Charity* (Birchbox Ops)

Feb 19 06:14 PM

Hi rachel,

Thank you for contacting us. We're so excited about our partnership with Us Weekly and hope you are too!

Since you are a current Birchbox subscriber, you have the opportunity to subscribe to Us Weekly with their special offer just for you!

Please let us know if you have further questions or concerns. We'll be happy to help!

Very best,

Charity
Discovery Specialist

It is IDENTICAL! Verbatim! And my question was still not answered. Sooo I called, all reps were busy, so I left a voicemail. Now I'm waiting for a call back within 24 hours.

*Did any other current subscribers get the Us Weekly sub? Or am I the only one who cares about it? Haha



*
I don't particularly care about it but I haven't gotten anything about it.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Okay, so I emailed Birchbox again regarding the Us Weekly subscription. I stated that I did not receive an email or insert indicating how to go about getting the subscription. This is the reply I received:

*Charity* (Birchbox Ops)

Feb 19 06:14 PM

Hi rachel,

Thank you for contacting us. We're so excited about our partnership with Us Weekly and hope you are too!

Since you are a current Birchbox subscriber, you have the opportunity to subscribe to Us Weekly with their special offer just for you!

Please let us know if you have further questions or concerns. We'll be happy to help!

Very best,

Charity
Discovery Specialist

It is IDENTICAL! Verbatim! And my question was still not answered. Sooo I called, all reps were busy, so I left a voicemail. Now I'm waiting for a call back within 24 hours.

Did any other current subscribers get the Us Weekly sub? Or am I the only one who cares about it? Haha




I got the invite to sign up on two of my accounts, but not on my third one.  But that aside, that second response is ridiculous!!!!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't particularly care about it but I haven't gotten anything about it.


Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the invite to sign up on two of my accounts, but not on my third one.  But that aside, that second response is ridiculous!!!!

I ended up emailing back directly to the person who responded, Charity, and I was very straight forward about the fact that I had received two identical replies and neither one answered my question. She wrote back immediately and was very apologetic!

Apparently there was a broken link at the part where it says "special offer just for you" that I was supposed to click on, but it wasn't working. She sent the correct link in her second email and was very nice about it!

I had no idea that the "special offer" was basically to pay for the subscription at a discounted price. I thought the Us Weekly sub came free with the box :/ Darnit.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 19, 2014)

My offer was I think 12 weeks free but I could pay for more at a discounted price.


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 19, 2014)

> Okay, so I emailed Birchbox again regarding the Us Weekly subscription. I stated that I did not receive an email or insert indicating how to go about getting the subscription. This is the reply I received: *Charity* (Birchbox Ops) Feb 19 06:14 PM
> 
> Hi rachel,
> 
> ...


 I got an email with a link and a code for 12 free issues. The link didn't work so I emailed BB and they sent this link: https://www.usweeklysubscriptions.com/storefront/subscribe-to-us-weekly/site/us-birchbox-12201301.html?link=1019977&amp;fpa_oc=BBOX I put the code and my mailing info in and it said I'd get my first issue in 4-6 weeks. I wonder why they're saying it's a discount now?? The site offered buying a full subscription at some discount, but that was in addition to the 12 free issues.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 19, 2014)

My box has been in Newgistics purgatory for 10 days now (since getting the shipping email). Should I be concerned yet or is this standard operating procedure to say they are "shipping" but take weeks to hand off to USPS? My non sub Birchbox orders are delivered relatively quickly so it just seemed off.


----------



## LindaD (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box has been in Newgistics purgatory for 10 days now (since getting the shipping email). Should I be concerned yet or is this standard operating procedure to say they are "shipping" but take weeks to hand off to USPS? My non sub Birchbox orders are delivered relatively quickly so it just seemed off.
I think it's just Newgistics. Only one of my boxes shipped through them this month (the others went by UPS MI) and it arrived a whole week after the others. It said that it was leaving the shipping facility and then there was nothing for 7 days, when it was accepted by the USPS and then delivered on the same day.


----------



## credit22 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just got my box after resigning up after a year hiatus. I'm pretty happy with it all! I got the purple OPI, which looks really nice over Zoya Tomoko. Excited to try the BP oil...how do you ladies use it? Other stuff was more meh...tea, serum, and perfume.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 19, 2014)

> Okay, so I emailed Birchbox again regarding the Us Weekly subscription. I stated that I did not receive an email or insert indicating how to go about getting the subscription. This is the reply I received: *Charity* (Birchbox Ops) Feb 19 06:14 PM
> 
> Hi rachel,
> 
> ...


 I emailed as well. No response yet but I would love the 12 weeks free like the new subscribers.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 19, 2014)

> I got an email with a link and a code for 12 free issues. The link didn't work so I emailed BB and they sent this link: https://www.usweeklysubscriptions.com/storefront/subscribe-to-us-weekly/site/us-birchbox-12201301.html?link=1019977&amp;fpa_oc=BBOX I put the code and my mailing info in and it said I'd get my first issue in 4-6 weeks. I wonder why they're saying it's a discount now?? The site offered buying a full subscription at some discount, but that was in addition to the 12 free issues.


 Wow, weird... This is the link they sent me: https://www.usweeklysubscriptions.com/storefront/subscribe-to-us-weekly/site/us-birchbox-01131401.html?link=1020173&amp;fpa_oc=12%2F%249.95+-+birchbox I was going to try and use the link you sent but it requires a redemption code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess the FREE subscription was for new subscribers and the $9.95 deal is for current? What a rip..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Someone said it was similar to the Suave Moroccan Argan Styling Oil.
 Has anyone actually tried the Suave Moroccan Argan Styling Oil? My fiance uses the shampoo/conditioner from that line from time to time and it smells amazing and seems to make his hair really soft. Wondering if the oil works well or if I should shell out the BB points on the BP oil!

I have it in my closet but wasn't wanting to open it until I use up my currently open oil...but I might have to go ahead and try it.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have it in my closet but wasn't wanting to open it until I use up my currently open oil...but I might have to go ahead and try it.
Do it!  It is "beauty" research!  Inquiring minds want to know!  Haha


----------



## trustlust (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do it!  It is "beauty" research!  Inquiring minds want to know!  Haha
I agree. lol.


----------



## KNT101184 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I haven't used the oil but i just wanted to echo that the Moroccan shampoo and conditioner are awesome! I also can't tell the difference between Suaves dry shampoo and my $20 TIGI. I love finding drugstore products that work just as good or better than their pricier counterparts






Which Sauve dry shampoo are you using?  I just bought one and I'm not sure I like it better then Tresseme's dry shampoo.  Sauve's smells wayyyyy better but I don't think it absorbs as much oil.  But I also noticed three different types of Sauve dry shampoo so it may just be the one I grabbed.


----------



## jocedun (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh, on the topic of US weekly subscriptions. I have two (2) redemptions codes for the 12-week subscription to US Weekly. If anyone wants one or both, feel free to PM me. I won't be using them. First come, first serve.

Claimed! Sorry!


----------



## kotoko (Feb 19, 2014)

I signed up for the US Weekly new subscriber deal and have yet to receive anything. Beginning to lost interest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Feb 19, 2014)

Just received an order I placed this weekend but still waiting for my 2 sub boxes.,.. Mystery 2 was yes to blueberries pack of 8 towelettes and mannai sheer glow shimmer lotion


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 19, 2014)

My 1st. Birchbox arrived today. I was happy it easily fit in my mailbox, I'm glad I bought a lager mailbox last spring. I was really annoyed at how long it took to get here. There was a snow/ice storm, so I'm hoping next month shipping will be faster. Since I am a new subscriber, I emailed them about the US Weekly magazine offer. I got an email saying I will get an email within the next 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 19, 2014)

> I got an email with a link and a code for 12 free issues. The link didn't work so I emailed BB and they sent this link: https://www.usweeklysubscriptions.com/storefront/subscribe-to-us-weekly/site/us-birchbox-12201301.html?link=1019977&amp;fpa_oc=BBOX I put the code and my mailing info in and it said I'd get my first issue in 4-6 weeks. I wonder why they're saying it's a discount now?? The site offered buying a full subscription at some discount, but that was in addition to the 12 free issues.





> Wow, weird... This is the link they sent me: https://www.usweeklysubscriptions.com/storefront/subscribe-to-us-weekly/site/us-birchbox-01131401.html?link=1020173&amp;fpa_oc=12%2F%249.95+-+birchbox I was going to try and use the link you sent but it requires a redemption code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess the FREE subscription was for new subscribers and the $9.95 deal is for current? What a rip..


 If I recall correctly it stated on the info (the very small print) about the US Weekly collab that the free subscriptions were for the new accounts only. I had 2 regular and 1 gift accounts. I renewed the gift account for Feb and only that account received the free US Weekly sub. The BB rep should have clarified that you got a discount not the 12 free weeks. She made it sound like you got the same deal as new subscribers.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got an email with a link and a code for 12 free issues. The link didn't work so I emailed BB and they sent this link: https://www.usweeklysubscriptions.com/storefront/subscribe-to-us-weekly/site/us-birchbox-12201301.html?link=1019977&amp;fpa_oc=BBOX

I put the code and my mailing info in and it said I'd get my first issue in 4-6 weeks. I wonder why they're saying it's a discount now?? The site offered buying a full subscription at some discount, but that was in addition to the 12 free issues.

Wow, weird... This is the link they sent me:

https://www.usweeklysubscriptions.com/storefront/subscribe-to-us-weekly/site/us-birchbox-01131401.html?link=1020173&amp;fpa_oc=12%2F%249.95+-+birchbox

I was going to try and use the link you sent but it requires a redemption code



I guess the FREE subscription was for new subscribers and the $9.95 deal is for current? What a rip.. If you want my redemption code, let me know.  I was going to try and get the rebate but it doesn't look like it works.


----------



## Rory (Feb 19, 2014)

I haven't read all the threads so sorry if this is a repeat question: This is my first month of Birchbox and they e-mailed me the code for the US Weekly magazine. I already have a subscription to US Weekly so I would like to get a rebate instead of the magazine. Does anybody know how to go about doing that? Thanks!


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, on the topic of US weekly subscriptions. I have two (2) redemptions codes for the 12-week subscription to US Weekly. If anyone wants one or both, feel free to PM me. I won't be using them. First come, first serve.

Claimed! Sorry!
You are amazing and I am sending lots of happy beauty thoughts your way for a good box next month!


----------



## gemstone (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I haven't read all the threads so sorry if this is a repeat question: This is my first month of Birchbox and they e-mailed me the code for the US Weekly magazine. I already have a subscription to US Weekly so I would like to get a rebate instead of the magazine. Does anybody know how to go about doing that? Thanks!
The rebate was never actually advertised, and was just a page that was found randomly by a MUTer.  So far the only person here that I have seen apply for it got a notice that it didn't work.  

ETA: you might be able to to add those extra 12 weeks on to your subscription, I would email US weekly about it.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you want my redemption code, let me know. Â I was going to try and get the rebate but it doesn't look like it works.


Do you still have it? That is so sweet of you to offer! I would have signed up for a second account just for that if I'd known I couldn't get it as a current subscriber. I even emailed BB back in January asking about it, and they sent me that same generic email that I posted earlier... I should've read between the lines I guess? If you're sure you aren't going to do your rebate, or aren't able to, I would love to use the code for the Us Weekly sub. PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheGlamGal (Feb 20, 2014)

Does anyone know if BB sends a tracking # or email confirmation when they are shipping a replacement for a damaged or missing item from a box?  Thanks.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today. Tea-blah. Shampoo and Conditioner for colored hair (mine is currently not)-blah. Eye cream-meh.

Then then then then then THEN--the worlds tiniest bottle of OPI nailpolish--the kind my manicurist gives me when I leave--in blue. BLUE--see through blue. I put it on. I look like I have frostbite. Clear blue is not a nail polish color I would recommend unless you want to look like you are suffering from lack of oxygen or too much cold.

Don't get me wrong, I have nail polish in all the glorious colors of the technicolor rainbow--but clear baby blue is a little odd even for me.


I got this same box... I do have colored hair and have that checked on my profile page, do you have yours checked as well? I was trying to figure out how they determined who to send what to this month as I've gotten shampoo/conditioner in the past and I have long hair so I was expecting to get the half-up thingy. The OPI is tiny, but it's not meant to be a regular nail polish from what I gather. If you check the BB site there is a demo on a way to use it to do a cool nail design, and it calls it a "sheer tint top-coat". The description does say you can wear it alone but I beg to differ! It looks really strange over bare nails. But it's really cute over top of white polish or to do nail art with! I've been using the eye cream every day since I got it, and I love it. As for the tea, well I have nothing to say about that haha they seem to LOVE sending out tea lately.


----------



## knightsgirl (Feb 20, 2014)

> Does anyone know if BB sends a tracking # or email confirmation when they are shipping a replacement for a damaged or missing item from a box? Â Thanks.


 They never have for me. They usually say it'll be here within 10 days and it always has been. If not I'd be emailing on day 11 lol!


----------



## Alexia561 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if BB sends a tracking # or email confirmation when they are shipping a replacement for a damaged or missing item from a box?  Thanks.
I didn't receive an email when they sent me my missing item, but it just showed up one day. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## jt0303 (Feb 20, 2014)

They shipped me a new box, no tracking. I got it in about a week.



> I didn't receive an email when they sent me my missing item, but it just showed up one day. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 20, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you want my redemption code, let me know. Â I was going to try and get the rebate but it doesn't look like it works.
> 
> ...


 I also think I have two redemption codes. In my email somewhere (unless they've been deletd). Pm me if you want me to check!


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 20, 2014)

Ive been using the dr brandts pore stuff every day since I got it and I like it, but it seems exactly like the hard candy face primer Ive bought from walmart before. Anyone else tried both of these? I swear its exactly the same! lol. And I ordered the limited edition box and its already almost to me. I should have it by tomorrow. Thats really fast!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 20, 2014)

So someone suggested using the BP oil as a perfume/moisturizer for your skin.  I'm curious if anyone has tried it on something other than your hair?


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 20, 2014)

Okay, I've been noticing people talk about the Suave hair oil supposedly being a dupe for the BP oil.... but when I looked it up I couldn't find it. Can someone maybe link me to it on Amazon or on the Walmary website or something? I love the Suave brand. For a long time it was ALL I used for shampoo and conditioner (mostly because it was all my family could afford). So I'd love to try the hair oil!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, I've been noticing people talk about the Suave hair oil supposedly being a dupe for the BP oil.... but when I looked it up I couldn't find it. Can someone maybe link me to it on Amazon or on the Walmary website or something? I love the Suave brand. For a long time it was ALL I used for shampoo and conditioner (mostly because it was all my family could afford). So I'd love to try the hair oil!
I believe it is this, but I might be wrong.

http://www.amazon.com/Suave-Professionals-Moroccan-Infusion-Styling/dp/B00A0IWSIO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1392912626&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=suave+hair+oil


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I believe it is this, but I might be wrong.

http://www.amazon.com/Suave-Professionals-Moroccan-Infusion-Styling/dp/B00A0IWSIO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1392912626&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=suave+hair+oil
Ah! Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## normajean2008 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today. Tea-blah. Shampoo and Conditioner for colored hair (mine is currently not)-blah. Eye cream-meh.

Then then then then then THEN--the worlds tiniest bottle of OPI nailpolish--the kind my manicurist gives me when I leave--in blue. BLUE--see through blue. I put it on. I look like I have frostbite. Clear blue is not a nail polish color I would recommend unless you want to look like you are suffering from lack of oxygen or too much cold.

Don't get me wrong, I have nail polish in all the glorious colors of the technicolor rainbow--but clear baby blue is a little odd even for me.
This is the same box I got.  I like it.

The shampoo/conditioner isn't bad.  It isn't the best I've ever tried, but it seems to be fine so far, and smells pretty good.  You can use products that are color safe on un-colored hair, so I don't see what the big deal is about that, personally.

The eye cream is great, the Vinosource line by Caudalie is fantastic.  I'm actually surprised at how generously sized this sample is!  I was expecting the teeny-tiny tube size the brand often has for free samples.  There is about 3 weeks worth in this tube!

I'm with you on the nail polish though, I don't like it and don't get it.  I get what it is supposed to do etc, I'm just not into this type of thing, reminds me of children's nail polish.  I'm going to give mine to my 3 year old niece, she's going to flip the F out over it.

The tea, is tea...so many people hate tea... but this tea tastes pretty darn good!  So at least it has that going for it, rather than boring old repeat teas they've been having.  But I'm a tea person, so maybe I'm biased.  (I can't drink coffee because of repeat kidney stone issues)

At least this box had good sample sizes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (just trying to find a sliver of silver lining, lol)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 20, 2014)

Ugh, my box is officially lost ("stuck in New Jersey", according to the email from Birchbox Ops) and they're sending me a new one.  And I really liked the one that got lost!  






Farewell, wonderful box 37 with your Ruby Wing polish, Caudalie Cleansing Water, BP Oil, Miracle Skin Transformer, and Couture La La perfume.  I would have loved you.  I would have loved you SO MUCH.


----------



## easybreezy (Feb 20, 2014)

I tried the Harney &amp; Sons Paris black tea this morning.  I agree with whoever recommended it - it is delicious!  I'll have to try the Hot Cinnamon one people were talking about also.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh, my box is officially lost ("stuck in New Jersey", according to the email from Birchbox Ops) and they're sending me a new one.  And I really liked the one that got lost!  





Farewell, wonderful box 37 with your Ruby Wing polish, Caudalie Cleansing Water, BP Oil, Miracle Skin Transformer, and Couture La La perfume.  I would have loved you.  I would have loved you SO MUCH.


So if they have to send you a new box it's a different one? I would think they'd just send a replacement of the same box :/


----------



## LadyK (Feb 20, 2014)

So I just ran out of the BP Protect and Detangle spray.  I didn't order more because I didn't think it had made a big difference.  Boy was I wrong!!!  The last two days I have been using the Toni and Guy Prep and Protect and my hair look so dry. 



  Maybe adding the BP oil and using the Toni and Guy will work.  Otherwise it's back to saving points for a full size BP spray.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 20, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, my box is officially lost ("stuck in New Jersey", according to the email from Birchbox Ops) and they're sending me a new one.  And I really liked the one that got lost!
> 
> ...


 I've never seen them send the same box as a replacement. I really hope I get the same box, but its unlikely.


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've never seen them send the same box as a replacement. I really hope I get the same box, but its unlikely.

I've gotten the same box as a replacement before when mine got lost! Ironically the one they shipped out as a replacement got to me very quickly, and about a week later the other one showed up o.o

But then I had two of the exact same ones!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 20, 2014)

I literally *just* got my replacement box and it's the same one I got originally. I was a little disappointed!



> I've never seen them send the same box as a replacement. I really hope I get the same box, but its unlikely.


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I literally *just* got my replacement box and it's the same one I got originally. I was a little disappointed!

Bahahaha I was disappointed too when mine came like that!  I didn't like my box and thought that the worlds were aligning when it went missing!


----------



## Babs (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I literally *just* got my replacement box and it's the same one I got originally. I was a little disappointed!
I know. Getting extra points is part of the fun.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 20, 2014)

If I get the same box I'll be thrilled!

If I get TWO of that box I'll be freakin' out!  I got myself all excited over the Caudalie Cleansing Water (I've been using a Sephora one and it's annoying how oily it is, but it's the only thing I have that will take my mascara off!), and I got so sad when I thought I wouldn't get to try it!  So if I end up with two, that is fiiiiiine by me!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 20, 2014)

My box finally shipped!

....to my parent's place. In Pennsylvania.

I live in Iowa.

Goddammit.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 20, 2014)

> If I get the same box I'll be thrilled! If I get TWO of that box I'll be freakin' out! Â I got myself all excited over the Caudalie Cleansing Water (I've been using a Sephora one and it's annoying how oily it is, but it's the only thing I have that will take my mascara off!), and I got so sad when I thought I wouldn't get to try it! Â So if I end up with two, that is fiiiiiine by me!


 They finally acknowledged that mine is lost as well. I guess 14 days (I went back and counted again) is even too long for something to sit at Newgistics. I'll be pissed if I don't get the original box. It's my first Birchbox and it's not off to the best start, but I actually like everything I am supposed to be receiving. Fingers crossed the new one is the same. Hell, that it actually arrives!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ive been using the dr brandts pore stuff every day since I got it and I like it, but it seems exactly like the hard candy face primer Ive bought from walmart before. Anyone else tried both of these? I swear its exactly the same! lol. And I ordered the limited edition box and its already almost to me. I should have it by tomorrow. Thats really fast!
did you pay for it to be here by friday? i'm a little peeved that i paid 7$ to receive it by friday, but my tracking says it'll be here monday. I wanted to use some of the stuff this weekend, and now I won't have it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  did you pay for it to be here by friday? i'm a little peeved that i paid 7$ to receive it by friday, but my tracking says it'll be here monday. I wanted to use some of the stuff this weekend, and now I won't have it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I dont think so. I chose the $5 shipping. I might not have it tomorrow, but i should. It left tulsa oklahoma this morning and thats the town it goes to before coming to my town. It should get to my post office by the morning and then out for delivery. either tomorrow or saturday. Maybe I live closer to where they shipped it from than you do?

*I went and looked at my tracking again and mine doesnt have any kind of estimated delivery date that i can see. They would use the same shipping for everyone, wouldnt they?


----------



## trustlust (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I dont think so. I chose the $5 shipping. I might not have it tomorrow, but i should. It left tulsa oklahoma this morning and thats the town it goes to before coming to my town. It should get to my post office by the morning and then out for delivery. either tomorrow or saturday. Maybe I live closer to where they shipped it from than you do?

*I went and looked at my tracking again and mine doesnt have any kind of estimated delivery date that i can see. They would use the same shipping for everyone, wouldnt they?
They gave me an option on the LE box. I could do 5$ standard, 7$ to receive it by tomorrow, or like $20 to receive it the next day.

Butttt they're kind of out of the doghouse, I wasn't suppose to receive my February box until March, but they shipped it early! It should be here next Wednesday/Thursday is the estimated delivery date. I've seen some of ya'll talk about which box# you're getting... do you find that out on the website or just when it gets here?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box finally shipped!

....to my parent's place. In Pennsylvania.

I live in Iowa.

Goddammit. 



 



 
You have to change you address by a certain time for it to ship where you want it to go. Usually its before the beginning of the month for regular subscribers.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You have to change you address by a certain time for it to ship where you want it to go. Usually its before the beginning of the month for regular subscribers.
I've been at my Iowa address for years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What happened was I used my debit card from my old bank in PA (which has my billing address set as my parents' address in PA) and even though I made sure I set the shipping address as my Iowa address, it still somehow got shipped to PA. Merp.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been at my Iowa address for years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What happened was I used my debit card from my old bank in PA (which has my billing address set as my parents' address in PA) and even though I made sure I set the shipping address as my Iowa address, it still somehow got shipped to PA. Merp.
Ahhhh, I know how that is. I have a debit card tied to my parents address and another that is tied to my current address. It so confusing so I always have to check to make sure both addresses are going to the right place.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhhh, I know how that is. I have a debit card tied to my parents address and another that is tied to my current address. It so confusing so I always have to check to make sure both addresses are going to the right place.
Yeah, I'm always good about checking that, so I'm not sure what happened. Although my wifi had cut out as I went to enter my address info, so maybe that affected it? idk.


----------



## sammajamma (Feb 20, 2014)

ahhh just got an email saying I won the Fekkai give away! I'm so excited lol that basically pays me back for my entire year and a half of subscribing to BB! 

I've only used one Fekkai product before but I enjoyed it so I'm eager to see how the rest of it works out! L


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 20, 2014)

> ahhh just got an email saying I won the Fekkai give away! I'm so excited lol that basically pays me back for my entire year and a half of subscribing to BB!Â  I've only used one Fekkai product before but I enjoyed it so I'm eager to see how the rest of it works out! L


 Congrats! I've gotten several samples of Fekkai products and they all make my hair sooooo incredibly soft and smooth without weighing it down. Enjoy!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ahhh just got an email saying I won the Fekkai give away! I'm so excited lol that basically pays me back for my entire year and a half of subscribing to BB! 

I've only used one Fekkai product before but I enjoyed it so I'm eager to see how the rest of it works out! L
How Exciting! Enjoy your products.


----------



## Alexia561 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ahhh just got an email saying I won the Fekkai give away! I'm so excited lol that basically pays me back for my entire year and a half of subscribing to BB! 

I've only used one Fekkai product before but I enjoyed it so I'm eager to see how the rest of it works out! L
Congratulations!!!


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 20, 2014)

> ahhh just got an email saying I won the Fekkai give away! I'm so excited lol that basically pays me back for my entire year and a half of subscribing to BB!Â  I've only used one Fekkai product before but I enjoyed it so I'm eager to see how the rest of it works out! L


Exciting!! Congrats!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 20, 2014)

> > Â  Ahhhh, I know how that is. I have a debit card tied to my parents address and another that is tied to my current address. It so confusing so I always have to check to make sure both addresses are going to the right place.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm always good about checking that, so I'm not sure what happened. Although my wifi had cut out as I went to enter my address info, so maybe that affected it? idk.


 My phone's connection cut out while I was reviewing the Mox Bath Milk crap that came in my February box. It posted 10 points twice for the same item after I refreshed the page. The Birchbox site has glitches. Also, my 21andcounting anniversary code (from December) worked on my account today. I hope that glitch is recurring. It seems like it's happened around the 17th-25th the past few months.


----------



## inlustro (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if BB sends a tracking # or email confirmation when they are shipping a replacement for a damaged or missing item from a box?  Thanks.
They don't. I asked the same thing when requesting a replacement item. But she said if I call/email in a day or two after the package goes out, CS would give me the tracking # by email. I did, and they did.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jt0303 (Feb 20, 2014)

> I literally *just* got my replacement box and it's the same one I got originally. I was a little disappointed!


 So weird...I got the same box and a replacement, and then today I got another box that is the same as my January Box.


----------



## inlustro (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I literally *just* got my replacement box and it's the same one I got originally. I was a little disappointed!


Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Bahahaha I was disappointed too when mine came like that!  I didn't like my box and thought that the worlds were aligning when it went missing!
How funny is that, it happened to me too. The one time they sent out a replacement box b/c mine got lost in the postal system, the one I received was the exact same box #, which disappointed me because I didn't particularly like it, and then two days later the original one that went missing shows up. Figures!


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 20, 2014)

> Which Sauve dry shampoo are you using? Â I just bought one and I'm not sure I like it better then Tresseme's dry shampoo. Â Sauve's smells wayyyyy better but I don't think it absorbs as much oil. Â But I also noticed three different types of Sauve dry shampoo so it may just be the one I grabbed.


 I've gone through several of the silver bottle with the yellow cap. I do think TIGI and Klorane are just a tad better but since I can usually get the Suave for around $1 with coupons I still pick it up regularly.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 20, 2014)

> ahhh just got an email saying I won the Fekkai give away! I'm so excited lol that basically pays me back for my entire year and a half of subscribing to BB!Â  I've only used one Fekkai product before but I enjoyed it so I'm eager to see how the rest of it works out! L


 Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## angienharry (Feb 20, 2014)

> ahhh just got an email saying I won the Fekkai give away! I'm so excited lol that basically pays me back for my entire year and a half of subscribing to BB!Â  I've only used one Fekkai product before but I enjoyed it so I'm eager to see how the rest of it works out! L


 Woohoo. Congrats!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 20, 2014)

> They gave me an option on the LE box. I could do 5$ standard, 7$ to receive it by tomorrow, or like $20 to receive it the next day. Butttt they're kind of out of the doghouse, I wasn't suppose to receive my February box until March, but they shipped it early! It should be here next Wednesday/Thursday is the estimated delivery date. I've seen some of ya'll talk about which box# you're getting... do you find that out on the website or just when it gets here?Â


 Since it's your first box you won't be able to do that, but next month on the 10th you should see what you're getting that month on the box page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Welcome to BB!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Since it's your first box you won't be able to do that, but next month on the 10th you should see what you're getting that month on the box page




Welcome to BB!
Thank you so much. I'm excited. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Feb 20, 2014)

Finally got my box today. Can I buy the BP oil in bulk because I want to bathe in that stuff!!! Add me to the list of ladies with luscious locks, too. It's ***THE BEST*** Birchbox item I've received so far. Gaw!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ahhh just got an email saying I won the Fekkai give away! I'm so excited lol that basically pays me back for my entire year and a half of subscribing to BB! 

I've only used one Fekkai product before but I enjoyed it so I'm eager to see how the rest of it works out! L
awesome! i loved the glossy creme sample i got last month!

on a sort of related note, they are sending me the box i was supposed to get which will hopefully get me another sample of that glossing creme through a trade. i get to keep the box they sent me incorrectly, which i actually liked b/c now i get to try the opi tints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you so much. I'm excited. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â 


You're welcome! I hope you love it. I am one that is pretty much always pleased with my box each month, I haven't had a "bad" one yet in 6 months. I meant to give you a more detailed response about the box number thing, but I was in a hurry and wanted to answer your question since no one else had! So here is a further explanation: Each month on the 10th, your box page should update with your contents for that current month. There is a little more to it to know what box number it is, though... That isn't actually displayed anywhere for you. You can find that out by manually typing this web address into your browser: ( http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2014/march-2014-bb1 ) ...The number 1 after 'bb' indicates the box number. They usually go up to around 60 boxes, so if you change that number to 2, you would see the contents of box 2, and 60 would be the contents of box 60, etc. 'March' can be replaced by whatever month you want to look at and obviously 2014 would stay from now until December of this year. So what we like to do here at MUT is look at all the boxes before the 10th and try to guess which one will be ours (and hope and pray we're right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Then on the 10th you can go back through them all and figure out which one matches up to your box on your profile and that's how you know which one you got! Hope that made sense!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 21, 2014)

My box page is finally up. Tea and no BP oil...son of a *[email protected]#.

Sighs...well, I guess it could have been worse. A mediocre box shipped to the wrong address is better than a terrible box, or no box at all, right? ;-;


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 21, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much. I'm excited. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â
> 
> ...


 Or if you just want to see your box number and not all the others, go to the Birchbox desktop site, scroll down to your box history, click on the little box to the left of the products listing, and then the URL at the top of the page will show what box number it is. It doesn't work on the mobile site for me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 21, 2014)

On Monday I managed to spill an entire venti size Starbucks all over my drivers side seat of my car (which made for an awesome start to my week



). I spent Monday evening scrubbing my seat and floorboards and mats with scotchguard and cleaner to try to get some of the lovely "french roast" scent out of my car and seat. On Tuesday my car still smelled like a Starbucks so I went to B&amp;BW and got one of those little Scentportables to clip in my car in the scent Tiki Beach.

Riding around this week with the heater on, the tiki beach scent really reminds me of the Beauty Protector scent, a lot!  I have the candle at home that I still need to burn, but if you want to smell the BP scent 24/7 check out the Tiki Beach scent at Bath &amp; Body Works and see if you think it smells similar to the Beauty Protector line.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On Monday I managed to spill an entire venti size Starbucks all over my drivers side seat of my car (which made for an awesome start to my week



). I spent Monday evening scrubbing my seat and floorboards and mats with scotchguard and cleaner to try to get some of the lovely "french roast" scent out of my car and seat. On Tuesday my car still smelled like a Starbucks so I went to B&amp;BW and got one of those little Scentportables to clip in my car in the scent Tiki Beach.

Riding around this week with the heater on, the tiki beach scent really reminds me of the Beauty Protector scent, a lot!  I have the candle at home that I still need to burn, *but if you want to smell the BP scent 24/7 check out the Tiki Beach scent at Bath &amp; Body Works and see if you think it smells similar to the Beauty Protector line.*
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i have to go check that out, i'm obsessed with the BP smell


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box page is finally up. Tea and no BP oil...son of a *[email protected]#.

Sighs...well, I guess it could have been worse. A mediocre box shipped to the wrong address is better than a terrible box, or no box at all, right? ;-;
People are selling the BP oil sample on ebay for around 5 bucks shipping included if you want try it out (its worth it, IMO). I might buy another sample.


----------



## Babs (Feb 21, 2014)

> People are selling the BP oil sample on ebay for around 5 bucks shipping included if you want try it out (its worth it, IMO). I might buy another sample.


 That's not too bad. I think the sample has about 10mL and shipping stuff cost me 2-3 bucks.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 21, 2014)

Side note: I got the BP spray in last month's box but the spray part of the bottle doesn't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do any of you experts have a solution for this situation? (Hate when this happens!)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 21, 2014)

does anyone have the Cynthia Rowley palette? I wanna know your thoughts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  does anyone have the Cynthia Rowley palette? I wanna know your thoughts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I saw a few swatches of it back when it was in the Winter Ltd Edition box. It didn't seem that pigmented, to me.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw a few swatches of it back when it was in the Winter Ltd Edition box. It didn't seem that pigmented, to me.
hmm.. thats what i was afraid of. its pretty in theory.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 21, 2014)

The cr palette is fine. Pretty as heck on the vanity, but not anything special otherwise.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Side note: I got the BP spray in last month's box but the spray part of the bottle doesn't work.




Do any of you experts have a solution for this situation? (Hate when this happens!)

YES.  I got this stuff in my BB when it first came out (One year ago! Wow!) and I still remember what a pain it was getting the spray started!

I got a glass of hot water, unscrewed the top, stuck it in the glass of hot water, and pumped the spray til it started spraying the water through (and it took awhile!) then I stuck the top back in the bottle and sprayed about 10 pumps til the conditioner came through instead of water.  You can tell by smell/consistency (the spray is thicker and smells like vanilla tropical awesomeness).  Several of your first sprays will be thinner/more watery, of course, but then you won't have issues with the pump stopping up.  

My personal theory is the liquid is just a bit too thick to go through a "dry" sprayer, but if you prime it with water, then it works.  Who knows?  Hope this helps though!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I would love a box full of French or British beauty products. That would be a great LE box.
yes, especially french brands.  a box of em


----------



## pinkcrayon (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
YES.  I got this stuff in my BB when it first came out (One year ago! Wow!) and I still remember what a pain it was getting the spray started!

I got a glass of hot water, unscrewed the top, stuck it in the glass of hot water, and pumped the spray til it started spraying the water through (and it took awhile!) then I stuck the top back in the bottle and sprayed about 10 pumps til the conditioner came through instead of water.  You can tell by smell/consistency (the spray is thicker and smells like vanilla tropical awesomeness).  Several of your first sprays will be thinner/more watery, of course, but then you won't have issues with the pump stopping up.  

My personal theory is the liquid is just a bit too thick to go through a "dry" sprayer, but if you prime it with water, then it works.  Who knows?  Hope this helps though! 
 Mine didn't work right when it was really cold in my house, so I don't know if the spray was thicker because of the weather, but once I moved it into a warmer spot in the house, it worked fine.  I'll have to remember this trick if it happens with another one - I do plan on buying this!


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Side note: I got the BP spray in last month's box but the spray part of the bottle doesn't work.



Do any of you experts have a solution for this situation? (Hate when this happens!)
 That happened to me, and I emailed Birchbox CS and they sent me another sample. I kept the bottle that didn't work, so when I run out of the new bottle I'm just going to switch caps so I can use the first bottle too!


----------



## angienharry (Feb 21, 2014)

> does anyone have the Cynthia Rowley palette? I wanna know your thoughts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have it. It's just ok. I wouldn't buy it again.


----------



## ashleylind (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   That happened to me, and I emailed Birchbox CS and they sent me another sample. I kept the bottle that didn't work, so when I run out of the new bottle I'm just going to switch caps so I can use the first bottle too!

This happened to me as well. I just emailed Birchbox CS. We shall see if it's too late. If so, I'll have to get creative.

In other news, I got the dr. brandt camera-ready kit today, and I'm so freaking excited to try it. It's $3 cheaper than the Pores No More, yet you get so much more.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/dr-brandt-exclusive-set


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Side note: I got the BP spray in last month's box but the spray part of the bottle doesn't work.



Do any of you experts have a solution for this situation? (Hate when this happens!)
Shake it and hold it upright to spray. Sometimes you have to keep spraying until it'll come out. I had that trouble with both of my samples.


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   That happened to me, and I emailed Birchbox CS and they sent me another sample. I kept the bottle that didn't work, so when I run out of the new bottle I'm just going to switch caps so I can use the first bottle too!

I emailed Birchbox CS and they just told me to suck it up.  Only time I had a hard time with BB CS!  I just poured the spray out into my hand hahaha.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   That happened to me, and I emailed Birchbox CS and they sent me another sample. I kept the bottle that didn't work, so when I run out of the new bottle I'm just going to switch caps so I can use the first bottle too!

I emailed Birchbox CS and they just told me to suck it up.  Only time I had a hard time with BB CS! * I just poured the spray out into my hand hahaha.*


When I first got the BP spray, I read a post on here that said to spray it into your hand and run it through your hair that way.  So I actually spray it into my hand, rub my hands together and then apply to my hair.  I'm not very co-ordinated with getting sprays where I want them, especially to the back of my hair.  This gives me a lot more control over how much product ends up in my hair rather than my eyes, the back of my chair, my dressing table, the rug ...


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When I first got the BP spray, I read a post on here that said to spray it into your hand and run it through your hair that way.  So I actually spray it into my hand, rub my hands together and then apply to my hair.  I'm not very co-ordinated with getting sprays where I want them, especially to the back of my hair.  This gives me a lot more control over how much product ends up in my hair rather than my eyes, the back of my chair, my dressing table, the rug ...

I have an Organix oil that sprays just fine but I can't get it in my hair.. I have wood floors, and that's where the argan oil ends up.  Makes getting ready in the morning really fun while I'm slipping and sliding around the apartment!  I completely understand that sentiment!  I &lt;3 pouring things over spraying them forever.  I just didn't realize how thick the spray was until my roommate told me to pour it and then life was better!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When I first got the BP spray, I read a post on here that said to spray it into your hand and run it through your hair that way.  So I actually spray it into my hand, rub my hands together and then apply to my hair.  I'm not very co-ordinated with getting sprays where I want them, especially to the back of my hair.  This gives me a lot more control over how much product ends up in my hair rather than my eyes, the back of my chair, my dressing table, the rug ...
I always do that with oils and sprays just because the heat of your hands makes your hair absorb the oil/product better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 21, 2014)

Well guys..got the le birchbox finds box today. I am very disappointed. I was looking forward to the nivea sheer color stick and it is in a color I already have a similar product in. The nail polish is in a pink color I would not wear. I am excited to try the biore mask. I love their other products I have tried. Hair oil I decided before I got would go on my trade list.The mascara I want to try but, everytime I have tried cover girl mascara I have hated it so, I am trying to decide if I should try it or just put it up on my trade list as well.i dont like lip gloss unless it is by Jouer so that will go on my trade list.the eye shadow I was excited to try but, not sure I like the color. I thought the color was different until I saw the video after I bought the box. I am really trying not to be negative Nancy but I am really kinda bummed.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Or if you just want to see your box number and not all the others, go to the Birchbox desktop site, scroll down to your box history, click on the little box to the left of the products listing, and then the URL at the top of the page will show what box number it is. It doesn't work on the mobile site for me.
I have no idea how to get to box history or a products listing. lol.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well guys..got the le birchbox finds box today. I am very disappointed. I was looking forward to the nivea sheer color stick and it is in a color I already have a similar product in. The nail polish is in a pink color I would not wear. I am excited to try the biore mask. I love their other products I have tried. Hair oil I decided before I got would go on my trade list.The mascara I want to try but, everytime I have tried cover girl mascara I have hated it so, I am trying to decide if I should try it or just put it up on my trade list as well.i dont like lip gloss unless it is by Jouer so that will go on my trade list.the eye shadow I was excited to try but, not sure I like the color. I thought the color was different until I saw the video after I bought the box. I am really trying not to be negative Nancy but I am really kinda bummed.
I'm glad I skipped it.  Instead, I bought the polish in Plum's the Word, the Nivea in Berry, and the Biore masks.  I like the polish ok (great color, but formula just meh) and the Nivea, but I haven't tried the Biore yet.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have no idea how to get to box history or a products listing. lol.
Just log in to your birchbox account.  At the top of the page, you will see the word "BOX."  Click it and select women's box (assuming you aren't subbed to the men's for your husband or something).  You will see your box for this month, but the other boxes from previous months should appear below that one, so just scroll down.  If you've been subbed for a long time, you may need to click "see all" at the end too as some boxes from long ago might be hidden.  The nice thing is that the products are listed beside the pictures and they are clickable.  So if you see something you want to buy, you should be able to get to it from just clicking on the name of the product.  Hope this helps.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just log in to your birchbox account.  At the top of the page, you will see the word "BOX."  Click it and select women's box (assuming you aren't subbed to the men's for your husband or something).  You will see your box for this month, but the other boxes from previous months should appear below that one, so just scroll down.  If you've been subbed for a long time, you may need to click "see all" at the end too as some boxes from long ago might be hidden.  The nice thing is that the products are listed beside the pictures and they are clickable.  So if you see something you want to buy, you should be able to get to it from just clicking on the name of the product.  Hope this helps.
Thank you so much!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I found it finally. lol. Looks like I'm going to LOVE my first box. Got Box #1 for February!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 21, 2014)

I did end up getting the LE birchbox , here it is. Sorry for the kind of blah picture, but I wanted to show the colors I got. Am I super exited for it? No. Am I happy I got it? Yes. For $19, I think it was worth it.


----------



## Rory (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just log in to your birchbox account.  At the top of the page, you will see the word "BOX."  Click it and select women's box (assuming you aren't subbed to the men's for your husband or something).  You will see your box for this month, but the other boxes from previous months should appear below that one, so just scroll down.  If you've been subbed for a long time, you may need to click "see all" at the end too as some boxes from long ago might be hidden.  The nice thing is that the products are listed beside the pictures and they are clickable.  So if you see something you want to buy, you should be able to get to it from just clicking on the name of the product.  Hope this helps.
Thanks for this info! For my first box I am getting box number 8. I am pretty happy with it. The only thing I am not excited about is the serum but that's only because I just got a serum from Popsugar.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 21, 2014)

> Thanks for this info! For my first box I am getting box number 8. I am pretty happy with it. The only thing I am not excited about is the serum but that's only because I just got a serum from Popsugar.


 I got that box on my punishment box account (my original one that I cancelled in November). It's a nice box but the only things I haven't tried are the opi polish and the tea. I have gotten the hello perfume in all three boxes this month. I wish I got the Malibu perfume instead. I love juicy couture.


----------



## tulippop (Feb 21, 2014)

I got a welcome box for Feb in addition to my regular box because I gifted myself a subscription.  It's been a week since I've gotten it and the welcome box is not posted on my birchbox account so I can't review the items for points.  Is that normal?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a welcome box for Feb in addition to my regular box because I gifted myself a subscription.  It's been a week since I've gotten it and the welcome box is not posted on my birchbox account so I can't review the items for points.  Is that normal?
They used to post it to accounts to review for points, but I don't believe they do anymore, my moms never posted on her gift accounts, so she got 100 points from a 3 month gift sub.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, my original thought to be lost box arrived. This is my first box so ipsy is my reference point. I have to say that even though I knew what I was getting I didn't appreciate how tiny it would all be in person. I can't believe I'm saying this but it definitely wasn't worth $10. A teeny tiny polish that did nothing when I tried it (over another color or alone), one little bath powder, a cardboard hair oil, one single clothing deodorizer and the benefit cream. Only the latter looks good for more than one use (well, the deodorant cloth is reusable but I doubt more than once; glad I ordered the full size set). I've gotten larger foil samples free in the mail from Pantene. Is this just an off month? I've been with ipsy almost a year and always get one or two full size products consistently. For the same price. And aren't new subscribers supposed to get a welcome box? I sure didn't. I might stick around one more month since I actually liked my chosen products but if I get itty bitty samples again, I'll call it good.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They used to post it to accounts to review for points, but I don't believe they do anymore, my moms never posted on her gift accounts, so she got 100 points from a 3 month gift sub.
If you e-mail them, they will post it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you e-mail them, they will post it.
good to know! hers is long gone but i'll definitely make note of it in the future when i gift subs again!


----------



## Rory (Feb 21, 2014)

In case anyone is interested: I contacted Birchbox about a rebate for US Weekly and they sent me this link:

https://www.birchbox.com/rules/us-weekly-terms


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 21, 2014)

Apparently BB is all out of Feb boxes. They just emailed me back that they can't replace my Feb Box so they're not charging me for March AND gave me 100 points. Which is MORE than generous! (is it selfish of me to hope that the box may stil find its way out of newgistics hell and come to me? I really wanted to try the caudalie water!)


----------



## Lolo22 (Feb 21, 2014)

> Apparently BB is all out of Feb boxes. They just emailed me back that they can't replace my Feb Box so they're not charging me for March AND gave me 100 points. Which is MORE than generous! (is it selfish of me to hope that the box may stil find its way out of newgistics hell and come to me? I really wanted to try the caudalie water!)


 Oh no! What a bummer! I really hope that your box finds it way to you somehow, I'd hate to hear a drop of Caudalie going to waste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 21, 2014)

> I got that box on my punishment box account (my original one that I cancelled in November). It's a nice box but the only things I haven't tried are the opi polish and the tea. I have gotten the hello perfume in all three boxes this month. I wish I got the Malibu perfume instead. I love juicy couture.


 Ooh, I love Hello! Wish I had gotten that instead of the Joan Vass scent. I usually groan when I get perfumes (rarely use or like) and mascara (never use) but Hello is the one scent I've liked from samples. Go-go Birch Box!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 21, 2014)

I actually enjoyed the Hello scent, but I don't wear perfume maybe once or twice a year. I think my '1st birch box will be used to store all the perfume samples I'll pass down to my girls. Using my 1st. Birchbox, it's fun to try all the samples, did anyone else think the Truffle Serum was to sticky on your skin. (Maybe I used to much) I'm So used to using Tarte's maracuja oil, I'm not sure any things going to top the way it makes my skin feel and with out leaving an oily feeling. I'm still using the small bottle of that I got for Christmas.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got that box on my punishment box account (my original one that I cancelled in November). It's a nice box but the only things I haven't tried are the opi polish and the tea. I have gotten the hello perfume in all three boxes this month. I wish I got the Malibu perfume instead. I love juicy couture.
Aww, I would have been super happy to have received three hello perfume samples - I love Hello so much that I have the full size!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully you'll get better boxes next month!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, my original thought to be lost box arrived. This is my first box so ipsy is my reference point. I have to say that even though I knew what I was getting I didn't appreciate how tiny it would all be in person. I can't believe I'm saying this but it definitely wasn't worth $10. A teeny tiny polish that did nothing when I tried it (over another color or alone), one little bath powder, a cardboard hair oil, one single clothing deodorizer and the benefit cream. Only the latter looks good for more than one use (well, the deodorant cloth is reusable but I doubt more than once; glad I ordered the full size set). I've gotten larger foil samples free in the mail from Pantene. Is this just an off month? I've been with ipsy almost a year and always get one or two full size products consistently. For the same price. And aren't new subscribers supposed to get a welcome box? I sure didn't. I might stick around one more month since I actually liked my chosen products but if I get itty bitty samples again, I'll call it good.
If you're looking for a subscription box that sends ipsy-sized items, you're not going to find it here.  Birchbox and ipsy seem to have completely different goals:  Ipsy seems to focus on building brand loyalty so you go buy more NYX blush/Zoya polish/Yaby eye shadow/Elizabeth Mott whatever.  Birchbox wants you to fall in love with a specific sample that you will then go back to their store and buy in a full-sized version.  If you're looking for a sub that will build your makeup bag/skincare regimen/etc. by giving you the product, Birchbox is not that sub.  It wants to inform your decision-making to help you decide on the right product to go back and buy.

But if you want just enough of a certain hair oil/eye cream/exfoliator to decide whether you like it, Birchbox usually delivers, and that's why I canceled ipsy and keep renewing my annual Birchbox sub:  I am in fact just looking for samples of sufficient size to try things a few times so I can decide whether I like it or not.  I very specifically do *not* want another box full of things I have received, tried a few times, decided I hated, and can't bring myself to throw out because it's a waste of a perfectly good product even though it's not a good product *for me*.  And I get much groovier and fancier products from Birchbox than ipsy.  There may be some crossover (Coastal Scents), but Birchbox gets a lot of neat indie/niche products that you're not likely to find anywhere else except funky indie boutiques (if you're lucky), like AYRES and Mox Botanicals.  They may send out a Chapstick or Larabar once in a while, but they will also send out things you quickly realize you simply cannot live without even though you never knew they existed before, like Beauty Protector leave-in hair treatment.

As a side note, that single packet of bath powder?  If it's Mox Botanicals, one of the aforementioned indie products, a four-pack sells for $22, and a two-pack sells for $12, so that's a $5.50-$6 value right there.  The clothing deodorizer pad (and it *is* reusable, but I forget how many uses) is $18 for six, so there's $3.  So between just those two items, that's a $9 value, and if I recall correctly, the eye cream is 0.1 oz, which is a fifth of the full size, so add another $6 (rounding down), so without the hair oil and the polish, the box value is now $15.  They might not be full-sized products, but the value is there.  They're not charging you ten bucks and sending out a box worth five dollars when you calculate the retail value, and that's ignoring the hair oil (which would have lasted me four days on my thick, fine, shoulder-length hair if I hadn't decided to try it as a pre-shampoo treatment tonight.  Verdict:  OMG HAIR SO SOFT!) and nail polish (it might be tiny, but, again, their goal is to make you want to go back and *buy the full size*.  It might do nothing for you color-wise, but that's the point of sampling:  To see if it works for you.  Now you know, and now you can walk on by that display in Ulta when it shows up this spring.  But a tiny nail polish?  I rarely use the same color twice in one month, so tiny nail polishes don't bother me one bit aside from my hands sometimes hating the caps).

Now the cost:  The box costs $10, but if you go in and give feedback on those items, you get ten points -- or the equivalent of a dollar -- back.  So five feedback reviews (not the same as regular reviews, which you do *not* get points on) would equal five dollars (although you can only cash them out in hundred-point/ten-dollar increments), which would mean the box actually cost five dollars, or a buck a sample, since they basically refunded you half the cost of the box via those points.  Points expire after a year, which means you can usually save six hundred points (or more, especially if you buy something or your monthly box gets screwed up) over the course of a year and get sixty dollars' worth of whatever you want in their store for free. 

Birchbox probably requires a rejiggering of how you perceive it as a subscription, and if you look at it as another ipsy, you're not going to be happy just like I wasn't happy with ipsy because I was looking for more of a Birchbox experience, and they kept sending me the same damned things (black liquid eyeliner, mascara, and red lipstick.  I don't wear the first two, and I already had half a dozen of the last one that I rarely used even before I started getting a flood of them from ipsy) month after month.  If you look at it as five bucks a month for five samples, you're going to be much, much happier.  If you get an annual subscription, the per-box cost comes down to something ridiculous like under $3 a box after accounting for points because you get one month for free *and* 110 points, which makes it even easier to shrug and dismiss a bad month.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 21, 2014)

[@]meaganola[/@] *claps* couldn't have said it better myself! This is why I've stuck around with BB for so long even after having a few dud boxes!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 21, 2014)

@meaganola that was one of the best descriptions of BB I have ever seen!  Well done!  I love my BB because it lets me try so many different products--and many of the items I have sampled I have purchased.  It does require a shift of mindset, but once you get into using the codes and points, it is unbeatable!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 22, 2014)

> YES. Â I got this stuff in my BB when it first came out (One year ago! Wow!) and I still remember what a pain it was getting the spray started! I got a glass of hot water, unscrewed the top, stuck it in the glass of hot water, and pumped the spray til it started spraying the water through (and it took awhile!) then I stuck the top back in the bottle and sprayed about 10 pumps til the conditioner came through instead of water. Â You can tell by smell/consistency (the spray is thicker and smells like vanilla tropical awesomeness). Â Several of your first sprays will be thinner/more watery, of course, but then you won't have issues with the pump stopping up. Â  My personal theory is the liquid is just a bit too thick to go through a "dry" sprayer, but if you prime it with water, then it works. Â Who knows? Â Hope this helps though!Â


 Thank you so much! Off to try this!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 22, 2014)

@meaganola well said. i'm sick of the ipsy comparisons. every month i check out the ipsy tags on instagram and its the same five products being featured each month, and most of them are just low end PLMs, which might be fine for some, but that's not why i'm here.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks, @usofjessamerica and @puppymomofthree!  Once I started thinking of these boxes as a new kind of marketing/advertising instead of as a way to get *stuff*, everything just slid into place.  The earlier you adopt this mindset, the easier it is to deal with the crappier boxes:  The product companies' advertising budgets were cut back, so the pickings were slim.  I think that might actually be why the spring/summer boxes are better.  I noticed the other day that my winter boxes tend to be crappy, but then once May rolls around, they're great, and I have a theory:  At that time of the year, companies are farther away from the holidays when they don't really need to advertise as much because everyone is already flocking to the stores to buy things like crazy, but in the spring/summer when people aren't really in the mood to stay inside and shop, they have to figure out a way to get our money, so they kind of have to send out better samples so we are willing to take time out of our day and buy/order those items.

Oh, and someone waaaay back was saying something like it seemed weird that Birchbox was sending out so many hair oils in such a short period of time.  Back in the '80s, hair mousse was the newest major deal, and whenever a hair care company gave out samples of their stuff, it always seemed like it was an endless parade of mousse (I always gave mine to my mom because even back in the '80s and the era of spiral perms, mousse rakes, and mall hair, I refused to use hair styling product).  I think hair oil/serum is just the Big Thing right now, and every company on the face of the planet is trying to get their own piece of the marketplace, and sampling is their best chance at success.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 22, 2014)

Well said @meaganola !  I would never have found my HG bb cream without sampling it through Birchbox.  At $40, I would have never bought it without trying a sample and I doubt the brand would have come in my Ipsy bag.  With points it was $10 bucks in the BB store.  It doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Charity1217 (Feb 22, 2014)

> @meaganola Â that was one of the best descriptions of BB I have ever seen! Â Well done! Â I love my BB because it lets me try so many different products--and many of the items I have sampled I have purchased. Â It does require a shift of mindset, but once you get into using the codes and points, it is unbeatable!


 I agree. Meganola explained it perfectly. Ipsy and Birchbox are very different. I canceled Ipsy for the same reason Meganola did and got a third Birchbox sub. It's great that there are so many beauty subs out there so you can find ones that best suit you. I find I use about 80% of what I get from BB each month. I was only using 20-40% from Ipsy although there have been months I didn't use anything. It's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 22, 2014)

> If you're looking for a subscription box that sends ipsy-sized items, you're not going to find it here.Â  Birchbox and ipsy seem to have completely different goals:Â  Ipsy seems to focus on building brand loyalty so you go buy more NYX blush/Zoya polish/Yaby eye shadow/Elizabeth Mott whatever.Â  Birchbox wants you to fall in love with a specific sample that you will then go back to their store and buy in a full-sized version.Â  If you're looking for a sub that will build your makeup bag/skincare regimen/etc. by giving you the product, Birchbox is not that sub.Â  It wants to inform your decision-making to help you decide on the right product to go back and buy. But if you want just enough of a certain hair oil/eye cream/exfoliator to decide whether you like it, Birchbox usually delivers, and that's why I canceled ipsy and keep renewing my annual Birchbox sub:Â  I am in fact just looking for samples of sufficient size to try things a few times so I can decide whether I like it or not.Â  I very specifically do *not* want another box full of things I have received, tried a few times, decided I hated, and can't bring myself to throw out because it's a waste of a perfectly good product even though it's not a good product *for me*.Â  And I get much groovier and fancier products from Birchbox than ipsy.Â  There may be some crossover (Coastal Scents), but Birchbox gets a lot of neat indie/niche products that you're not likely to find anywhere else except funky indie boutiques (if you're lucky), like AYRES and Mox Botanicals.Â  They may send out a Chapstick or Larabar once in a while, but they will also send out things you quickly realize you simply cannot live without even though you never knew they existed before, like Beauty Protector leave-in hair treatment. As a side note, that single packet of bath powder?Â  If it's Mox Botanicals, one of the aforementioned indie products, a four-pack sells for $22, and a two-pack sells for $12, so that's a $5.50-$6 value right there.Â  The clothing deodorizer pad (and it *is* reusable, but I forget how many uses) is $18 for six, so there's $3.Â  So between just those two items, that's a $9 value, and if I recall correctly, the eye cream is 0.1 oz, which is a fifth of the full size, so add another $6 (rounding down), so without the hair oil and the polish, the box value is now $15.Â  They might not be full-sized products, but the value is there.Â  They're not charging you ten bucks and sending out a box worth five dollars when you calculate the retail value, and that's ignoring the hair oil (which would have lasted me four days on my thick, fine, shoulder-length hair if I hadn't decided to try it as a pre-shampoo treatment tonight.Â  Verdict:Â  OMG HAIR SO SOFT!) and nail polish (it might be tiny, but, again, their goal is to make you want to go back and *buy the full size*.Â  It might do nothing for you color-wise, but that's the point of sampling:Â  To see if it works for you.Â  Now you know, and now you can walk on by that display in Ulta when it shows up this spring.Â  But a tiny nail polish?Â  I rarely use the same color twice in one month, so tiny nail polishes don't bother me one bit aside from my hands sometimes hating the caps). Now the cost:Â  The box costs $10, but if you go in and give feedback on those items, you get ten points -- or the equivalent of a dollar -- back.Â  So five feedback reviews (not the same as regular reviews, which you do *not* get points on) would equal five dollars (although you can only cash them out in hundred-point/ten-dollar increments), which would mean the box actually cost five dollars, or a buck a sample, since they basically refunded you half the cost of the box via those points.Â  Points expire after a year, which means you can usually save six hundred points (or more, especially if you buy something or your monthly box gets screwed up) over the course of a year and get sixty dollars' worth of whatever you want in their store for free.Â  Birchbox probably requires a rejiggering of how you perceive it as a subscription, and if you look at it as another ipsy, you're not going to be happy just like I wasn't happy with ipsy because I was looking for more of a Birchbox experience, and they kept sending me the same damned things (black liquid eyeliner, mascara, and red lipstick.Â  I don't wear the first two, and I already had half a dozen of the last one that I rarely used even before I started getting a flood of them from ipsy) month after month.Â  If you look at it as five bucks a month for five samples, you're going to be much, much happier.Â  If you get an annual subscription, the per-box cost comes down to something ridiculous like under $3 a box after accounting for points because you get one month for free *and* 110 points, which makes it even easier to shrug and dismiss a bad month.


 Value is purely subjective. It isn't there for me. It's great if you like it. If I have to calculate it up and factor in reviews to earn points, that's more effort than I want to expend. I like shopping at Birchbox in general and order full size items often. The sub is disappointing to me. There's no way I'd sign up for a year of small things I get free in monthly online beauty orders already. The little hair oil wouldn't come close to handling my waist length thick hair, and that's true of most foil hair samples. Then again, I hate foil packets in general because they're rarely sufficient to give an idea whether you like something or not. The Moxy is smaller than the full size, not just in total sachets. If you read the reviews the majority complain about there not being enough product to work in a normal size bathtub. That to me makes it a not very useful sample since I can't tell whether I'd want to buy more/full size. I've never hated anything from ipsy so I've never had the urge to throw anything away. It would be nice though when you do like something to have a full size. At least one product anyway. I change polish daily so the OPI was barely enough to do fingers and toes (hence my sub to Julep. Considering the price point between Zoya and OPI they're fairly comparable (retail) but the Zoya in the ipsy bag was full size, for the same price. Birchbox bills itself as deluxe samples. I'm a deluxe sample hoarder, lol, so I generally know what to expect from deluxe descriptions. Nothing in this box was deluxe size. Maybe it's an off month, which is why I asked that question and said I'd be willing to stick it out another month. But if I have to talk myself into being happy about it then it's probably not for me. It's why I said I couldn't believe I was saying it wasn't worth $10 since I regularly defend ipsy to haters who say it isn't worth $10. I'm definitely not hating since, as I said, I liked the items themselves but I do think they can do a better job of obtaining truly deluxe size samples. I had the Moxy in my cart but after testing it tonight, I can't tell whether it's worth spending $12 since I couldn't smell anything, or feel anything. I know I wasn't alone in being disappointed with the very small offerings this month, even among longtime subscribers. But it's helpful to know this is generally what to expect. It definitely helps to shape my expectations. So thank you for sharing all of that with me. I do appreciate it. I think I'll be sticking to regular shopping on Birchbox and not bother with the sub. Perhaps I'll just redirect the $10 to my full size item purchases. I think that's what I'll tell hubby-that I get a $10 off coupon every month!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 22, 2014)

I wouldn't know what to buy from the birchbox shop if it weren't from the samples...that's why its a discovery service. And theres a strong correlation between what they sample and what they sell in the shop. Especially since they carry a lot of unique brands.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @meaganola well said. i'm sick of the ipsy comparisons. every month i check out the ipsy tags on instagram and its the same five products being featured each month, and most of them are just low end PLMs, which might be fine for some, but that's not why i'm here.
That's another thing I love about Birchbox:  I never know what I'll be getting.  It could be hair serum, exfoliating scrub, tea, lip gloss, dish soap (okay, they haven't sent that out, but they *did* send out laundry detergent, so dish soap is not outside the realm of possibility), hair accessories, toothpaste, eyeliner, lip balm, and about fifty other things.  And that's what I like about them.  And, yes, I *liked* getting toothpaste in my Birchbox because it was fancy *French* toothpaste I would have never bothered trying if it hadn't been sent to me.  It makes me feel like I could be on a vacation somewhere fascinating when I'm just getting ready for yet another day at the office.  I hated the double-sided tape, but I liked the *idea* of it (my skin turned out to be too tender for it).  I've been getting a lot of mascara and lip gloss/stick lately, but I think that's just the way things have been working out.  I love looking at the monthly box shop to see *all* of the things that were sent out each month.  They send out a crazy variety of things, and you never know what will show up in a future month's box!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 22, 2014)

> @meaganola Â well said. i'm sick of the ipsy comparisons. every month i check out the ipsy tags on instagramÂ and its the same five products being featured each month, and most of them are just low end PLMs, which might be fine for some, but that's not why i'm here.


 I'm sorry if I offended you by comparing this to ipsy. I did say that was my only comparable experience, not that they were equivalent or intended to be. I was a longtime Glossybox subscriber but that to me that isn't comparable. I didn't realize this was a taboo statement since I thought discussion was encouraged. I guess I must be getting better glam bags than what others post because I don't see the same products month after month. As far as things being low end, I guess I'm not as picky when it comes to makeup. I've sampled quite a few indie/PLM lines that I wouldn't have discovered otherwise and ended up loving. I'm a devoted Clarins user as well as La Prairie, but that doesn't make me less likely to use NYX products or anything else I might pick up at say CVS. I use samples from Ulta and Sephora to discover new products, but they're free so I have no complaints with their small sample sizes. That said, if a company advertises deluxe samples and I pay for them, I want something slightly larger than what I can get for free with any Sephora order. I'm pretty adventurous with cosmetics so I'm forever searching and sampling new products. But I need slightly larger products to tell if I want to purchase full size items (hence why I'm a fan of the free GWP!) I don't think that liking ipsy necessarily means I'm a low end product lover who cant appreciate higher end makeup. But I am a deluxe size sample lover and I didn't get much along those lines here. I did say I loved the items I got, just not the sizes.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Feb 22, 2014)

> I wouldn't know what to buy from the birchbox shop if it weren't from the samples...that's why its a discovery service. And theres a strong correlation between what they sample and what they sell in the shop. Especially since they carry a lot of unique brands.


 I guess I've tried a lot of products since most are generally familiar to me in the store. So it makes sense that I don't need a sample service to make that call. But if I did, I would want truly deluxe size products to give me a better idea whether I wanted to buy the full size version.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 22, 2014)

Got my birchbox finds box... I would love a 4 new drugstore product box every month I would subscribe! My color variations were Ice queen Rosy outlook Sheer Coral Candy floss (is a dupe for a Mac lipgloss I have) Ipsy has kinda slid back into a lot of cheapo brands :/ but for me the value is just passable for me to continue, like I pretty much threw everything but the zoya polish into my giant pile of things to give to other people. But the zoya polish was worth it. If they stop including any nice brands I would cancel immediately like I have before.


----------



## normajean2008 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, my original thought to be lost box arrived. This is my first box so ipsy is my reference point. I have to say that even though I knew what I was getting I didn't appreciate how tiny it would all be in person. I can't believe I'm saying this but it definitely wasn't worth $10. A teeny tiny polish that did nothing when I tried it (over another color or alone), one little bath powder, a cardboard hair oil, one single clothing deodorizer and the benefit cream. Only the latter looks good for more than one use (well, the deodorant cloth is reusable but I doubt more than once; glad I ordered the full size set). I've gotten larger foil samples free in the mail from Pantene. Is this just an off month? I've been with ipsy almost a year and always get one or two full size products consistently. For the same price. And aren't new subscribers supposed to get a welcome box? I sure didn't. I might stick around one more month since I actually liked my chosen products but if I get itty bitty samples again, I'll call it good.
Well, I'd like to say that you get bigger/better samples, but that isn't always the case.  What you got is a representation of the norm.  Sometimes full sizes are included, but most are deluxe samples or small samples, foils occasionally.  This sub is about trying new products, not stocking your cabinets up.  Most samples give you enough to see if you're going to like the product, and then you can save up points to buy the full size in the shop, or buy it else where if wanted.

The agave oil packet has enough to do at least 2 applications.  I got the same packet from Sephora a while back and got 4 uses out of it, but I have thin/baby fine hair.  And as long as you prop it up against something, it'll keep in the opened paper packet just fine.

I used to do Ipsy too, but it wasn't for me.  I didn't like the cheapo brands and questionable products, and I was tired of always getting red/neon pink/coral color products.

Sometimes you love your box, sometimes it is a a "meh" box, and sometimes you hate your box.  That's just the breaks with sub boxes.  However, remember that even though you pay 10$ for Birchbox monthly, you get 40-60 points back (or 10 points/item listed on your info card), which gives you store credit in the shop.  Ipsy may have better sizes, but they don't give a good rewards system.  You don't even have to have technically tried the product or even like it to get your points too, which is nice.  There is an option for "haven't tried sample yet" and if it sucks, just let them know.

Welcome boxes are for gift subscriptions.  So if you have a new regular subscription, you'll just get monthly boxes.  If it was gifted to you, then you'd get a welcome box as the first box.


----------



## normajean2008 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm sorry if I offended you by comparing this to ipsy. I did say that was my only comparable experience, not that they were equivalent or intended to be. I was a longtime Glossybox subscriber but that to me that isn't comparable. I didn't realize this was a taboo statement since I thought discussion was encouraged. I guess I must be getting better glam bags than what others post because I don't see the same products month after month. As far as things being low end, I guess I'm not as picky when it comes to makeup. I've sampled quite a few indie/PLM lines that I wouldn't have discovered otherwise and ended up loving. I'm a devoted Clarins user as well as La Prairie, but that doesn't make me less likely to use NYX products or anything else I might pick up at say CVS. I use samples from Ulta and Sephora to discover new products, but they're free so I have no complaints with their small sample sizes. That said, if a company advertises deluxe samples and I pay for them, I want something slightly larger than what I can get for free with any Sephora order. I'm pretty adventurous with cosmetics so I'm forever searching and sampling new products. But I need slightly larger products to tell if I want to purchase full size items (hence why I'm a fan of the free GWP!) I don't think that liking ipsy necessarily means I'm a low end product lover who cant appreciate higher end makeup. But I am a deluxe size sample lover and I didn't get much along those lines here. I did say I loved the items I got, just not the sizes.
I don't think anybody was "attacking" you for a comparison of Ipsy.  It is just that SOO many people get online just to trash Birchbox like they are scum of the earth, and compare it to Ipsy, saying they are the best and blah blah blah.

People are just tired of hearing Ipsy in Birchbox pages, lol.  It happens most on Facebook.  Don't take it personally, you were just saying that's your only comparable reference to BB so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The thing is, they are comparable, but they aren't...  They are both the same price, both monthly, both subs... but Ipsy has a lot of makeup each month, the bags, and bigger sizes.  Birchbox is more beauty and lifestyle...has smaller sizes usually, but is usually more well rounded on types of products offered, mix of high end/medium/low end brands, and has a great rewards program.  So it is really more about what you're looking for in the long run.  And you get about half the cost of your monthly box price back as store credit each month at BirchBox if you remember to do your reviews (you have until the 10th of the following month to do so), so it is really only about 5$/month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I personally don't think you can get a good feel for Birchbox unless you stick around for a few months.  One box isn't going to give you a good representation.  It could suck, and the rest could be awesome.  I signed up late '12, and didn't like it after 3 boxes, and quit.  I signed back up mid '13, and loved my first few boxes, then had a couple "meh" boxes, 1 hate box, and now this month was awesome again.

I like the smaller sample sizes.  They are enough usually to tell if I'm going to like a product... and if I hate it or it is just okay, I don't feel bad for having to throw out a bunch of left over product.

Also, after a couple months you don't like your boxes, you can always change your profile around to get different stuff.  You can even call customer service and tell them what kinds of things your looking for, and they'll help you pick your profile answers to get more of those things.


----------



## tulippop (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you e-mail them, they will post it.
thanks!


----------



## wadedl (Feb 22, 2014)

Personally this was my worst BB yet but it would take a lot for me to cancel it. I did cancel Ipsy last month because I usually only use 2 products(one time one and a couple of times 3) every month. The only thing I have considered rebuying was more Zoya polish but I have bought stuff I loved from BB quite often. I have never saved more than $20 in points because I want something I tried before I reach that. Most the time I only have $10 before buying. Right now I have too much stuff so I am almost at $30 but that the 1st time in a year and a half. If I was just starting a makeup collection I could find Ipsy more appealing I think. BTW for anyone who liked the Jouer crackers I got one at Nordsrtom Rack for $3.95 today.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Personally this was my worst BB yet but it would take a lot for me to cancel it. I did cancel Ipsy last month because I usually only use 2 products(one time one and a couple of times 3) every month. The only thing I have considered rebuying was more Zoya polish but I have bought stuff I loved from BB quite often. I have never saved more than $20 in points because I want something I tried before I reach that. Most the time I only have $10 before buying. Right now I have too much stuff so I am almost at $30 but that the 1st time in a year and a half.
If I was just starting a makeup collection I could find Ipsy more appealing I think.
BTW for anyone who liked the Jouer crackers I got one at Nordsrtom Rack for $3.95 today.
Thanks for the heads up on the Jouer cracker! I'll have to go check out the Nordstrom Rack by my house tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Feb 22, 2014)

> I agree. Meganola explained it perfectly. Ipsy and Birchbox are very different. I canceled Ipsy for the same reason Meganola did and got a third Birchbox sub. It's great that there are so many beauty subs out there so you can find ones that best suit you. I find I use about 80% of what I get from BB each month. I was only using 20-40% from Ipsy although there have been months I didn't use anything. It's all a matter of personal preference.


 This explains my situation as well. When I first got ipsy and BB, which was like a month or two apart, I loved ipsy. I was way more excited for my pick bubble wrapped package then my BB box. After about 6 or 7 months though, I felt like I had everything there was to have in full sized makeup options not including things I actually had and loved in my own collection. A full sized blush is great, who wouldn't agree with that. But after you get 3 of them you just dint need another. Also ipsy would send the same type of full size or deluxe size product 2 months in a row or ever other month. I don't think there's anything wrong with ipsy at all but after a while I just didn't use the stuff they were sending me. BB on the other hand sends small higher end things that I wouldn't go buy without trying at least once. Of course everyone's different and my hair is medium length and I only wash it every 2-3 days so a sample shampoo can last me a week. BB is more skin care than ipsy and makeup is hard to use up compared with skin care, hair care (and tea...lol). Tea is a hot topic around here too but I love tea. Send it to me any day. I'm another one of us using points to buy tea in the BB shop!


----------



## angienharry (Feb 22, 2014)

> I'm sorry if I offended you by comparing this to ipsy. I did say that was my only comparable experience, not that they were equivalent or intended to be. I was a longtime Glossybox subscriber but that to me that isn't comparable. I didn't realize this was a taboo statement since I thought discussion was encouraged. I guess I must be getting better glam bags than what others post because I don't see the same products month after month. As far as things being low end, I guess I'm not as picky when it comes to makeup. I've sampled quite a few indie/PLM lines that I wouldn't have discovered otherwise and ended up loving. I'm a devoted Clarins user as well as La Prairie, but that doesn't make me less likely to use NYX products or anything else I might pick up at say CVS. I use samples from Ulta and Sephora to discover new products, but they're free so I have no complaints with their small sample sizes. That said, if a company advertises deluxe samples and I pay for them, I want something slightly larger than what I can get for free with any Sephora order. I'm pretty adventurous with cosmetics so I'm forever searching and sampling new products. But I need slightly larger products to tell if I want to purchase full size items (hence why I'm a fan of the free GWP!) I don't think that liking ipsy necessarily means I'm a low end product lover who cant appreciate higher end makeup. But I am a deluxe size sample lover and I didn't get much along those lines here. I did say I loved the items I got, just not the sizes.


 Sorry if you felt attacked. IMO, I would say you don't need to wait a few months to see if BB is right for you. Sometimes we get awesome boxes and sometimes not but your box is a fair representation of the norm. If it's not for you then it's not for you and what's right for you now may not be what's right for you later. When I was reading your posts I was thinking a sub that you may love is blush mystery box. It has very large sizes every month. It's more skin care and hair care. They have makeup sometimes but it's like a full size mascara or lip gloss mixed with 6 skin care, hair care items and very generous sizes. I cancelled blush after 3-4 months for the same reason I cancelled ipsy. I can't use all of those products so quickly! I re subbed this month to blush after a few months off and I was happy with that approach. I may resub to ipsy one of these days too. It just takes so long to use up makeup!! But I would say that without the point system (since that's something you said you don't intend to use) it would be very hard for you to be happy with a BB sub. Again, just my opinion. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 22, 2014)

> Aww, I would have been super happy to have received three hello perfume samples - I love Hello so much that I have the full size!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully you'll get better boxes next month!


 Thank you! I liked my boxes this month but bbx put me on hello overload. That's what I get for having three accounts, lol. I agree on the ipsy thing. I got tired of seeing the same damn brands over and over again along with getting a red lipstick every month again. When I told ipsy care this, they didn't even respond to my feedback. They would answer any other question but that. I would cut and paste the unanswered question over and over again and they would ignore it which is customer service in my opinion. Plus I had to talk them out of banning me on Facebook for saying I was sick of seeing pop beauty in bags, smh. I'm so over them. At least birchbox handles complaints with grace and class. They may be canned at times, but at least they do listen to your concerns.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 22, 2014)

I think we can all agree the comparison between Ipsy and Birchbox should begin and end with they both cost $10.

Those who like Birchbox will defend the reasons they like it, especially when someone posts the reasons they dislike Birchbox...in this thread.

I think Birchbox is designed to drive traffic/purchases to the Birchbox store. I don't think Birchbox has any control over the size of the sample given to them to pass to their subscribers. Sure, they can refuse to send it out, but that wouldn't really make sense since everyone knows that people are much more likely to buy something if they can at least try a sample. When I'm shopping I sample perfume or lotion (for example) at a store I get a squirt or a pump see if I like it, if I do, I buy the full size. I don't expect the store to give me a full size to take home and try and hope that one day I'll come back and buy more. Same idea with Birchbox, they give you a sample you try it, if it appeals to you, they hope you'll buy it from their online store.

If I were looking at my Feb Ipsy bag as a first time subscriber I'd be a little meh on it. I got:

-a mini lip gloss in pink (like I don't have a million pink lip glosses...and does it smell rancid??), -a full size nail polish (ok cool, but it's pink, again like lip glosses, I have a million light pink nail polishes),

-a full size blush (wow that's um really neon! It's a bit chalky and the fall out suggests the quality isn't so great, it's a good size though, I guess I'll throw it in my stash of blushes and maybe use it....in June?),

-a full size cream eye shadow &amp; base (interesting product, bronze shade, but too shimmery for my personal taste, maybe I'd wear it on the weekends or nights out...I guess I'll get around to it).

- a deluxe sample size hair mask (ugh, my hair is so fine and thin, I do not need a mask, but how would Ipsy know my specific hair length and texture???).

All in all I have no reason to purchase any of these products ever again, yes I got 3 full size items, so why do I need to buy them. Maybe when I run out, but with the stack of blush, nail polish and eyeshadow I'm in no hurry to purchase MORE, and looks like the codes Ipsy gave me run out soon too. Oh well.

Meanwhile over at Birchbox, oh I just got to 100 points ($10) with my reviews and they send me a 20% off code for their store, and I get free samples with a $35 order and free shipping.  Hmm I have enough points to buy a full size cleanser and eyebrow pencil that I love, oh and they have a food section too, I'll get that dessert mix for that party I have coming up. So I cash in my points and discounts and my order came to $.12.  And I got a sample of a perfume and a lip balm too. So in the end I got a box of five samples, used my codes/discounts and got 3 full size items and got two more samples for $.12 more than I pay for Ipsy.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 22, 2014)

> I think we can all agree the comparison between Ipsy and Birchbox should begin and end with they both cost $10.


 All of this post, but so much this in particular. It's like comparing bananas and carrots. You can buy both in the produce section and they are both long and cylindrical, but otherwise, not at all alike.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quick newbie question. Can you only use one code at checkout? I purchased coffee eye cream and benefits BB, I could not put the mystery sample in my cart because it was on waitlist, and I used my 20 percent off. Do they send free samples anyway, or do you have to have the mystery sample in your cart? I wanted the free porefessional but for some reason it wouldn't allow me to include that code after I put in the 20 percent.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 22, 2014)

> Quick newbie question. Can you only use one code at checkout? I purchased coffee eye cream and benefits BB, I could not put the mystery sample in my cart because it was on waitlist, and I used my 20 percent off. Do they send free samples anyway, or do you have to have the mystery sample in your cart? I wanted the free porefessional but for some reason it wouldn't allow me to include that code after I put in the 20 percent.


 I'm 99% sure you can only use one code per order.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quick newbie question. Can you only use one code at checkout? I purchased coffee eye cream and benefits BB, I could not put the mystery sample in my cart because it was on waitlist, and I used my 20 percent off. Do they send free samples anyway, or do you have to have the mystery sample in your cart? I wanted the free porefessional but for some reason it wouldn't allow me to include that code after I put in the 20 percent.
Only one code.  You might add a men's mystery sample pack--at least you would get a sample that way--and some of theirs are nice!


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Ladies! I have another order I am going to wait and place when samples come back in but I think my hubby might like to try some samples for this order!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quick newbie question. Can you only use one code at checkout? I purchased coffee eye cream and benefits BB, I could not put the mystery sample in my cart because it was on waitlist, and I used my 20 percent off. Do they send free samples anyway, or do you have to have the mystery sample in your cart? I wanted the free porefessional but for some reason it wouldn't allow me to include that code after I put in the 20 percent.


I'm with the other girls in that I think you can only use one code per order, but some things (like the mystery sample packs) don't require a code. You do have to have the mystery pack in your cart at check out though, or else you won't get the samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 22, 2014)

> > Quick newbie question. Can you only use one code at checkout? I purchased coffee eye cream and benefits BB, I could not put the mystery sample in my cart because it was on waitlist, and I used my 20 percent off. Do they send free samples anyway, or do you have to have the mystery sample in your cart? I wanted the free porefessional but for some reason it wouldn't allow me to include that code after I put in the 20 percent.
> 
> 
> Only one code. Â You might add a men's mystery sample pack--at least you would get a sample that way--and some of theirs are nice!


 I am gonna add a Men's Mystery Pick 2 on my next order. I'm tired of lipgloss in my Pick 2's and I love the smell of men's shower stuff, so it seems like a good gamble to me.


----------



## elizabethrose (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Personally this was my worst BB yet but it would take a lot for me to cancel it. I did cancel Ipsy last month because I usually only use 2 products(one time one and a couple of times 3) every month. The only thing I have considered rebuying was more Zoya polish but I have bought stuff I loved from BB quite often. I have never saved more than $20 in points because I want something I tried before I reach that. Most the time I only have $10 before buying. Right now I have too much stuff so I am almost at $30 but that the 1st time in a year and a half.
If I was just starting a makeup collection I could find Ipsy more appealing I think.
BTW for anyone who liked the Jouer crackers I got one at Nordsrtom Rack for $3.95 today.

WHAAAAT.  Nordstrom Rack, I'm on my way!!  And I agree about Ipsy/Birchbox.  I loved Ipsy for a few months when I was building up my collection and just trying to learn about color and technique and mess with makeup.  It also helped build up colors I'd never buy- like.. HOT PINK BLUSH (coral blush everyday forever user).  But Birchbox gave me all of my HG products, the ones I know work and will go back to day after day to always look top notch.  I'll agree that my box this month wasn't *fantastic* for me, but a lot of other people liked it.  I just wanted to sample different items than what I got before I buy (Beauty Protector Oil, I'm so glad I traded for you and I cannot wait for you to get here.).  I loved Ipsy when I did it, and now that I have makeup coming out of my ears, Birchbox can send me all the tea they have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 22, 2014)

I am hoping, eventually, Birchbox will carry Tatcha skin care. I love it so much but want to try more of the line.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 22, 2014)

Excuse the mess. This is pre clean up. I know using Seche Vite on a3 free polish (OPI alpine site plus the sheer tints) was a rookie mistake but it was the only top coat I had. Lol I wanted to do this look the second birchbox uploaded the tutorial. Does anyone else find the Sheer tints to be extra super gloopy? I got the purple in my box and I bought the blue. Both colors/sizes had a sort of "webby" thing going on like how a glue gun gets all stringy after you put down a glob. There's also a tonnnn of air bubbles even though I didn't shake. Maybe I did it wrong? I'm not a nail art/polish kinda gal so I might not even know what I'm talking about. I want to love this but I feel like I wasted points. I love OPI too so I'm kinda bummed now that I've tried the sheer tints on all 10 fingers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ETA: changed the pic. Super fuzzy. Also, there's a lot of shine going on so *that much* white as seen in the pic actually isn't shining through. It's nicely translucent


----------



## camel11 (Feb 22, 2014)

I.agree, they are so. Gloopy. I was so disappointed. The pink didn't even with for that look......


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 22, 2014)

> I.agree, they are so. Gloopy. I was so disappointed. The pink didn't even with for that look......


 Ugh. I'm sorry for being such an indecisive one when we were swapping. The purple was AWESOME on one nail but I feel like keeping the bottle open or SOMETHING just bade it so terrible. I've never made a return with BB when purchasing something with all points but this seriously sucks. The Seche Vite plus top coat tint plus the 3 layers it took to get the white to be opaque are making my nails feel like a hot mess. In theory this could be a cute look for like Easter but... In execution not so much.


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Excuse the mess. This is pre clean up. I know using Seche Vite on a3 free polish (OPI alpine site plus the sheer tints) was a rookie mistake but it was the only top coat I had. Lol I wanted to do this look the second birchbox uploaded the tutorial.

Does anyone else find the Sheer tints to be extra super gloopy? I got the purple in my box and I bought the blue. Both colors/sizes had a sort of "webby" thing going on like how a glue gun gets all stringy after you put down a glob. There's also a tonnnn of air bubbles even though I didn't shake. Maybe I did it wrong? I'm not a nail art/polish kinda gal so I might not even know what I'm talking about. I want to love this but I feel like I wasted points. I love OPI too so I'm kinda bummed now that I've tried the sheer tints on all 10 fingers





ETA: changed the pic. Super fuzzy. Also, there's a lot of shine going on so *that much* white as seen in the pic actually isn't shining through. It's nicely translucent

I haven't tried my sheer tints yet, but I know when my other polishes get gloopy I drop in a little polish remover and shake them up. It helps A LOT!


----------



## Antidentite (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I haven't tried my sheer tints yet, but I know when my other polishes get gloopy I drop in a little polish remover and shake them up. It helps A LOT!
You can buy polish thinner at sallys for about $4, I use it to revive my older polishes


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 22, 2014)

> I haven't tried my sheer tints yet, but I know when my other polishes get gloopy I drop in a little polish remover and shake them up. It helps A LOT!


 I know polish thinner is a thing I'm just too lazy to go out and get it lol. Plus I don't wanna spend money to get something I got for free to work, yanno? I've heard that using polish remover to thin actually isn't that good but I'm glad it works for you! Anyone know if returns are easy with BB? Lol polishes weren't what I had in mind, my pick 2 was covered in foundation of sorts (did not order foundation nor did my pick 2 contain foundation)... Hopefully the Chauo bar is good or else this would be a totally bad order of my own selection!!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can buy polish thinner at sallys for about $4, I use it to revive my older polishes

I didn't know there was such a thing as polish thinner!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know polish thinner is a thing I'm just too lazy to go out and get it lol. Plus I don't wanna spend money to get something I got for free to work, yanno? I've heard that using polish remover to thin actually isn't that good but I'm glad it works for you!

Anyone know if returns are easy with BB?

Lol polishes weren't what I had in mind, my pick 2 was covered in foundation of sorts (did not order foundation nor did my pick 2 contain foundation)... Hopefully the Chauo bar is good or else this would be a totally bad order of my own selection!!

What do you mean you heard it isn't that good? As in, it's bad for the polish or it doesn't work? I didn't even know polish thinner existed. My mom showed me the remover trick when I was just a girl and I've been doing it ever since.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 22, 2014)

> What do you mean you heard it isn't that good? As in, it's bad for the polish or it doesn't work? I didn't even know polish thinner existed. My momÂ showed meÂ the remover trick when I was just a girl and I've been doing it ever since.


 It will eventually destroy the polish. Get a bottle of Seche Vite Restore, especially if you use Seche Vite top coat!


----------



## Rachel S (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It will eventually destroy the polish. Get a bottle of Seche Vite Restore, especially if you use Seche Vite top coat!

Ohh ok. Luckily I don't have to do it often, only on my really old polishes and only a tiny bit... But I will definitely look into getting the polish thinner. I've never used Seche Vite products but I've heard good things!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ohh ok. Luckily I don't have to do it often, only on my really old polishes and only a tiny bit... But I will definitely look into getting the polish thinner. I've never used Seche Vite products but I've heard good things!
There are a few out there.  Basically what the polish remover does is break down the bonds in the polish, while the thinners or revivers re-introduce the chemicals that help keep the polishes from getting too thick before the air gets to them, so it is better for the long-term health of your polish.  (My undergraduate degree in chemistry is coming back to haunt me!)


----------



## feemia (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I didn't know there was such a thing as polish thinner!


Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know polish thinner is a thing I'm just too lazy to go out and get it lol.

You can use rubbing alcohol if you don't have polish thinner.  It's not as effective, but it's preferable to using polish remover.

Polish remover shortens the life of your polish and can make the color look dull.

Here's an example of what could happen over time if you use polish remover to thin.





.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know polish thinner is a thing I'm just too lazy to go out and get it lol. Plus I don't wanna spend money to get something I got for free to work, yanno? I've heard that using polish remover to thin actually isn't that good but I'm glad it works for you!

Anyone know if returns are easy with BB?

Lol polishes weren't what I had in mind, my pick 2 was covered in foundation of sorts (did not order foundation nor did my pick 2 contain foundation)... Hopefully the Chauo bar is good or else this would be a totally bad order of my own selection!!
Just e-mail them and they should send you a shipping label.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Feb 22, 2014)

> Excuse the mess. This is pre clean up. I know using Seche Vite on a3 free polish (OPI alpine site plus the sheer tints) was a rookie mistake but it was the only top coat I had. Lol I wanted to do this look the second birchbox uploaded the tutorial. Does anyone else find the Sheer tints to be extra super gloopy? I got the purple in my box and I bought the blue. Both colors/sizes had a sort of "webby" thing going on like how a glue gun gets all stringy after you put down a glob. There's also a tonnnn of air bubbles even though I didn't shake. Maybe I did it wrong? I'm not a nail art/polish kinda gal so I might not even know what I'm talking about. I want to love this but I feel like I wasted points. I love OPI too so I'm kinda bummed now that I've tried the sheer tints on all 10 fingers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ETA: changed the pic. Super fuzzy. Also, there's a lot of shine going on so *that much* white as seen in the pic actually isn't shining through. It's nicely translucent


 What happens with using Seche Vite on 3 free nail polishes? It's my HG top coat! Here is my manicure with the purple, on top of three layers of a very pale purple Essie.



I don't mind how thick it is actually. I find that it helps the top coat apply very well in one even layer. That's the one thing I don't love is that if you don't apply it perfectly even, it's not very forgiving in terms of hiding that.


----------



## reepy (Feb 22, 2014)

Funny, I don't have a problem with SV on 3-free polishes.  I know I've read that it "shrinks" for some people, but that's not the case for me.


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 22, 2014)

Just got my replacement box today from the broken BP oil. Got the exact same box as before, which I'm happy-ish with. I got the BP oil (yay!!!), the soap (boooo), the Cynthia rowley liquid liner (didn't need two of these), juicy couture la la Malibu (yay!), and tea (meh).


----------



## leelee82 (Feb 22, 2014)

Anyone get the birchbox finds box?? How do you like it?


----------



## angienharry (Feb 22, 2014)

> Anyone get the birchbox finds box?? How do you like it?


 Not yet. It's shipping s.l.o.w.l.y


----------



## LindseyJ (Feb 22, 2014)

Someone posted a picture of their limited edition box on this thread, I think. Mine is at my post office, but I haven't gone to pick it up. Everything in the picture looked nice to me so I'm excited to get it!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *leelee82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone get the birchbox finds box?? How do you like it?
I got mine yesterday and I am really pleased!  I got color combos I mostly love and paid nothing out of pocket for the box so win win!  Will put behind spoiler as technically this thread is for Feb BB






I still have not even got around to trying my Feb BB items!  It is still sitting on the coffee table where I left it after opening it!  I need to put the items into rotation!


----------



## leelee82 (Feb 22, 2014)

I got my box yesterday and still have yet to try everything, but it was a really good price for all that stuff. I have tried the Sally Hansen nail polish before and it's pretty good.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 22, 2014)

> That's another thing I love about Birchbox:Â  I never know what I'll be getting.Â  It could be hair serum, exfoliating scrub, tea, lip gloss, dish soap (okay, they haven't sent that out, but they *did* send out laundry detergent, so dish soap is not outside the realm of possibility), hair accessories, toothpaste, eyeliner, lip balm, and about fifty other things.Â  And that's what I like about them.Â  And, yes, I *liked* getting toothpaste in my Birchbox because it was fancy *French* toothpaste I would have never bothered trying if it hadn't been sent to me.Â  It makes me feel like I could be on a vacation somewhere fascinating when I'm just getting ready for yet another day at the office.Â  I hated the double-sided tape, but I liked the *idea* of it (my skin turned out to be too tender for it).Â  I've been getting a lot of mascara and lip gloss/stick lately, but I think that's just the way things have been working out.Â  I love looking at the monthly box shop to see *all* of the things that were sent out each month.Â  They send out a crazy variety of things, and you never know what will show up in a future month's box!


 I agree with the whole BB thing but I loved the toothpaste.. In fact, I just recieved my third full size tube that I purchased. I would have given you a CRAZY look if two years ago you would have told me that I would be buying $12 toothpaste. Hahaha. Even better, I also got a bar of chocolate, the Liz Earle Muslin cloths, the $18 LE box and I only spent $11 out of pocket thanks to points and a code. My pick 2 was dumb so I won't include that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 22, 2014)

> I got mine yesterday and I am really pleased! Â I got color combos I mostly love and paid nothing out of pocket for the box so win win! Â Will put behind spoiler as technically this thread is for Feb BB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! BB finds box





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! BB finds box



I still have not even got around to trying my Feb BB items! Â It is still sitting on the coffee table where I left it after opening it! Â I need to put the items into rotation! Â  I got the same shades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My pick 2 was the shampoo and ANOTHER white color club polish (I already have two from dupe boxes and haven't opened either of those)


----------



## Alicia1970CT (Feb 22, 2014)

Not sure where to ask this question but has anyone heard of Luna For You subscription services... http://lunaforyou.com/team/ Came across it but not sure if it's legit..


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm in a pickle and I'm coming to the Birchbox ladies for help. I have a code that is set to expire and I want to order philosophy's time in a bottle. I went on birchbox to order it but the picture says for eyes but the description is for the face serum. It even says to avoid the eyes lol. I know philosophy recently launched the serum for eyes so I am not sure which one I would be buying. I emailed them but I most likely won't get a response until Monday or Tuesday and my code will expire. Has anyone purchased this product and if so which one was it lol.


----------



## kira685 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in a pickle and I'm coming to the Birchbox ladies for help. I have a code that is set to expire and I want to order philosophy's time in a bottle. I went on birchbox to order it but the picture says for eyes but the description is for the face serum. It even says to avoid the eyes lol. I know philosophy recently launched the serum for eyes so I am not sure which one I would be buying. I emailed them but I most likely won't get a response until Monday or Tuesday and my code will expire. Has anyone purchased this product and if so which one was it lol.
i'd say it's the face one based on the price, which is also $74 on sephora. the eye one is $65


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 22, 2014)

> I'm in a pickle and I'm coming to the Birchbox ladies for help. I have a code that is set to expire and I want to order philosophy's time in a bottle. I went on birchbox to order it but the picture says for eyes but the description is for the face serum. It even says to avoid the eyes lol. I know philosophy recently launched the serum for eyes so I am not sure which one I would be buying. I emailed them but I most likely won't get a response until Monday or Tuesday and my code will expire. Has anyone purchased this product and if so which one was it lol.


 I'd go off of the price tag.. You probably know the prices but if not, I'd just look at Sephora, etc. I'm sure the eye serum is less than the face serum.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 22, 2014)

> i'd say it's the face one based on the price, which is also $74 on sephora. the eye one is $65


Ha! Great minds!


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 22, 2014)

> i'd say it's the face one based on the price, which is also $74 on sephora. the eye one is $65


 Thank you! I looked on Qvc and the price points were also the same so I am just going to go ahead and order. I ran out of my last bottle and really didn't think I would feel a difference in my skin but I do! I need to replenish my stock lol


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 22, 2014)

I wonder if by that picture they might eventually carry the eye version. I hope to try it first to see if I love it as much as the face serum.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@meaganola
 that was one of the best descriptions of BB I have ever seen!  Well done!  I love my BB because it lets me try so many different products--and many of the items I have sampled I have purchased.  It does require a shift of mindset, but once you get into using the codes and points, it is unbeatable!

I agree. Meganola explained it perfectly. Ipsy and Birchbox are very different. I canceled Ipsy for the same reason Meganola did and got a third Birchbox sub. It's great that there are so many beauty subs out there so you can find ones that best suit you. I find I use about 80% of what I get from BB each month. I was only using 20-40% from Ipsy although there have been months I didn't use anything. It's all a matter of personal preference. 
Mmmhmm, March will probably be my last Ipsy for a while. I am just not discovering anything new...same old brands, lackluster products that aren't different from anything I own. At least with Birchbox, I feel like I'm really trying new things, even if I don't love every box! And I actually use 100% of my BB samples, even ones I am not terribly interested in, while more and more of my Ipsy products are just sitting because I can't bring myself to open yet another eye pencil, cheap blush, cheap shadow, etc when I already have so many open they've sent me!

Ipsy was my favorite sub for a while, but I think after you get to a point of product saturation, you start looking for quality over quantity, or at least I did!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Personally this was my worst BB yet but it would take a lot for me to cancel it. I did cancel Ipsy last month because I usually only use 2 products(one time one and a couple of times 3) every month. The only thing I have considered rebuying was more Zoya polish but I have bought stuff I loved from BB quite often. I have never saved more than $20 in points because I want something I tried before I reach that. Most the time I only have $10 before buying. Right now I have too much stuff so I am almost at $30 but that the 1st time in a year and a half.
If I was just starting a makeup collection I could find Ipsy more appealing I think.
BTW for anyone who liked the Jouer crackers I got one at Nordsrtom Rack for $3.95 today.
 YES, I think that's what it comes down to...Ipsy is really great when you're looking to build a makeup collection, when you want to try more product types (more blushes, more lipsticks, etc) but once you start to get to the point that you have a ton of these things, it becomes less exciting! My giant box full of full sized blushes means getting one that seems to be pretty low quality is less exciting to me than a little vial of hair oil from BB that I ended up falling in love with. They just both serve really different purposes!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   YES, I think that's what it comes down to...Ipsy is really great when you're looking to build a makeup collection, when you want to try more product types (more blushes, more lipsticks, etc) but once you start to get to the point that you have a ton of these things, it becomes less exciting! My giant box full of full sized blushes means getting one that seems to be pretty low quality is less exciting to me than a little vial of hair oil from BB that I ended up falling in love with. They just both serve really different purposes!
Well said!  I am drooling over your giant box of full sized blushes comment!  



That sounds like heaven!


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm new to Birchbox but I have already placed 2 orders. One was solely based on the love of the products I tried in the box (BP oil and Benefits BB) and the other order was for my serum and with my points and discounts I only paid 30 dollars for a $74 dollar bottle of serum. I am going to order the year sub this week. Glad i read MUT because that's how i found this little gem!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   YES, I think that's what it comes down to...Ipsy is really great when you're looking to build a makeup collection, when you want to try more product types (more blushes, more lipsticks, etc) but once you start to get to the point that you have a ton of these things, it becomes less exciting! My giant box full of full sized blushes means getting one that seems to be pretty low quality is less exciting to me than a little vial of hair oil from BB that I ended up falling in love with. They just both serve really different purposes!
Well said!  I am drooling over your giant box of full sized blushes comment!  



That sounds like heaven!

haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love blush! BUT, I have so many now, almost all from subs, that even if I use a different one every day, I can go weeks (probably a month, actually) without repeating. It's a little ridiculous! And I've never come even close to using one up! (...don't get me started on my ginormous eyeshadow stash, either...)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   YES, I think that's what it comes down to...Ipsy is really great when you're looking to build a makeup collection, when you want to try more product types (more blushes, more lipsticks, etc) but once you start to get to the point that you have a ton of these things, it becomes less exciting! My giant box full of full sized blushes means getting one that seems to be pretty low quality is less exciting to me than a little vial of hair oil from BB that I ended up falling in love with. They just both serve really different purposes!
Agreed. Plus a lot of full size products from Ipsy I ended up not liking, or never using. I'd rather be able to use up samples and determine whether or not I like them than have a pile of makeup that never gets used. Granted, its fun giving it all to my friends and seeing them have fun with it, but I still feel like I'm wasting my money, in a sense.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   YES, I think that's what it comes down to...Ipsy is really great when you're looking to build a makeup collection, when you want to try more product types (more blushes, more lipsticks, etc) but once you start to get to the point that you have a ton of these things, it becomes less exciting! My giant box full of full sized blushes means getting one that seems to be pretty low quality is less exciting to me than a little vial of hair oil from BB that I ended up falling in love with. They just both serve really different purposes!
Agreed. Plus a lot of full size products from Ipsy I ended up not liking, or never using. I'd rather be able to use up samples and determine whether or not I like them than have a pile of makeup that never gets used. Granted, its fun giving it all to my friends and seeing them have fun with it, but I still feel like I'm wasting my money, in a sense.


I have to also agree. I appreciate the full size makeup there are times I think it's just a waste especially if it's a product I end up not liking or my girls don't want. I complained the other day (in regards to the lashes) that while I love lashes I want to try other products from other brands and not get lashes all the time. I appreciate that Ipsy has tried to make the bags contain products that a person most likely wants but at the same time I think they took it too far because I'm tired of the same things over and over.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 23, 2014)

April will be my last month with Ipsy.  I have 925 points right now, I'll have 1000 after March reviews, so I'll cash in for *something* in my April bag.  The problem is, I don't even like the current 1000 point perks!

When I first got Ipsy, I was so in love with it!  My first bag (Nov 2012) contained some amazing brands - Benefit (mascara), The Balm (eyeshadow), and BareMinerals (lipgloss). I have since thrown away the Nailtini polish and Starlet eyeliner.  But now, after a year, I'm just really overloaded on makeup and can't even get excited about this past month even though I got pretty much the bag best suited for me, and even got almost all of the color variations I wanted!  But I just don't *need* another lipgloss, another blush, another nail polish, another eyeshadow and hair mask.  My "peak" bag with Ipsy was August - got the UD lippie, the Chella brow pencil, the MT Pumpkin mask (aaaand, Pixi mascara and Pacifica's super-sparkle BB Cream) and that was the last bag, to me, that felt truly luxurious and awesome.

I guess my problem with Ipsy is that it's become too predictable.  The products repeat, the brands repeat, and I have several of ANYTHING they're going to send.  I do think it's an excellent subscription service. I've had it for over a year, and I will miss my hot pink envelope every month!  I'll miss the makeup bags (yes, I'm that weird person that actually LOVES most of the bags!), and I will miss getting ALL OF THE MAKEUP.  But I'm going to love having 2 Birchboxes on a regular basis.  I'm going to love double the samples.  I'm going to love discovering even MORE brands and products that I never knew existed.  I'm going to love having MOAR POINTS to spend on items that don't even have to be makeup or skincare!  I've been eyeing several items in the Lifestyle section on Birchbox, and for some reason, I just *need* this bamboo cutting board I saw on there.  In the real world, I would never spend $50 on a cutting board.  But when I can save up enough points to get it for free (AND use a discount code AND get a Mystery Sample Pack), why the heck not!?  

This has turned into a much longer post than I intended, sorry!  Bottom line?  In the end, it's not about whether Ipsy or Birchbox is intrinsically "better".  It's about which sub is better for YOU.  Liking Ipsy doesn't mean you're a cheapo makeup hoarder, and liking Birchbox doesn't mean you appreciate only the finer foil samples in life.  So get whichever sub works for you, or go crazy and get both.  Because it's about what makes *you* happy!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  April will be my last month with Ipsy.  I have 925 points right now, I'll have 1000 after March reviews, so I'll cash in for *something* in my April bag.  The problem is, I don't even like the current 1000 point perks!

When I first got Ipsy, I was so in love with it!  My first bag (Nov 2012) contained some amazing brands - Benefit (mascara), The Balm (eyeshadow), and BareMinerals (lipgloss). I have since thrown away the Nailtini polish and Starlet eyeliner.  But now, after a year, I'm just really overloaded on makeup and can't even get excited about this past month even though I got pretty much the bag best suited for me, and even got almost all of the color variations I wanted!  But I just don't *need* another lipgloss, another blush, another nail polish, another eyeshadow and hair mask.  My "peak" bag with Ipsy was August - got the UD lippie, the Chella brow pencil, the MT Pumpkin mask (aaaand, Pixi mascara and Pacifica's super-sparkle BB Cream) and that was the last bag, to me, that felt truly luxurious and awesome.

I guess my problem with Ipsy is that it's become too predictable.  The products repeat, the brands repeat, and I have several of ANYTHING they're going to send.  I do think it's an excellent subscription service. I've had it for over a year, and I will miss my hot pink envelope every month!  I'll miss the makeup bags (yes, I'm that weird person that actually LOVES most of the bags!), and I will miss getting ALL OF THE MAKEUP.  But I'm going to love having 2 Birchboxes on a regular basis.  I'm going to love double the samples.  I'm going to love discovering even MORE brands and products that I never knew existed.  I'm going to love having MOAR POINTS to spend on items that don't even have to be makeup or skincare!  I've been eyeing several items in the Lifestyle section on Birchbox, and for some reason, I just *need* this bamboo cutting board I saw on there.  In the real world, I would never spend $50 on a cutting board.  But when I can save up enough points to get it for free (AND use a discount code AND get a Mystery Sample Pack), why the heck not!?  

This has turned into a much longer post than I intended, sorry!  Bottom line?  In the end, it's not about whether Ipsy or Birchbox is intrinsically "better".  It's about which sub is better for YOU.  Liking Ipsy doesn't mean you're a cheapo makeup hoarder, and liking Birchbox doesn't mean you appreciate only the finer foil samples in life.  So get whichever sub works for you, or go crazy and get both.  Because it's about what makes *you* happy!
This is amazing. lol. I've been reading all the posts and just kind of keeping quiet. I love my ipsy. I love getting full sizes and different things that even though they may be considered "cheap brands", I wouldn't just go buy in the store. But I'm loving Birchbox too. I'm new to BB, but I'm loving the points system, the wider range of samples. I love them both, and I was a bit confused from all of these posts, like if i had to hate one to love the other. But you're right, right now, they both make me happy. One isn't necassarily better than the other, they're two different things. Like french fries and baked potatoes, they come from the same concept, but they're two total different things. Doesn't mean you can't like them both.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 23, 2014)

> This is amazing. lol. I've been reading all the posts and just kind of keeping quiet. I love my ipsy. I love getting full sizes and different things that even though they may be considered "cheap brands", I wouldn't just go buy in the store. But I'm loving Birchbox too. I'm new to BB, but I'm loving the points system, the wider range of samples. I love them both, and I was a bit confused from all of these posts, like if i had to hate one to love the other. But you're right, right now, they both make me happy. One isn't necassarily better than the other, they're twoÂ different things. Like french fries and baked potatoes, they come from the same concept, but they're two total different things. Doesn't mean you can't like them both.


 This is exactly how I feel! I get one of each. They both fill different voids in my makeup drawers. But as far as the point system, BB has ipsy beat by a landslide IMO! They're both great for different reasons and I believe they're both geared for different types of people.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is amazing. lol. I've been reading all the posts and just kind of keeping quiet. I love my ipsy. I love getting full sizes and different things that even though they may be considered "cheap brands", I wouldn't just go buy in the store. But I'm loving Birchbox too. I'm new to BB, but I'm loving the points system, the wider range of samples. I love them both, and I was a bit confused from all of these posts, like if i had to hate one to love the other. But you're right, right now, they both make me happy. One isn't necassarily better than the other, they're two different things. *Like french fries and baked potatoes, they come from the same concept, but they're two total different things. Doesn't mean you can't like them both.*
Food analogies are my favorite, I love this!


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh USPS, I love you. My BB is being forwarded to me in Iowa. &lt;3


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  April will be my last month with Ipsy.  I have 925 points right now, I'll have 1000 after March reviews, so I'll cash in for *something* in my April bag.  The problem is, I don't even like the current 1000 point perks!

When I first got Ipsy, I was so in love with it!  My first bag (Nov 2012) contained some amazing brands - Benefit (mascara), The Balm (eyeshadow), and BareMinerals (lipgloss). I have since thrown away the Nailtini polish and Starlet eyeliner.  But now, after a year, I'm just really overloaded on makeup and can't even get excited about this past month even though I got pretty much the bag best suited for me, and even got almost all of the color variations I wanted!  But I just don't *need* another lipgloss, another blush, another nail polish, another eyeshadow and hair mask.  My "peak" bag with Ipsy was August - got the UD lippie, the Chella brow pencil, the MT Pumpkin mask (aaaand, Pixi mascara and Pacifica's super-sparkle BB Cream) and that was the last bag, to me, that felt truly luxurious and awesome.

I guess my problem with Ipsy is that it's become too predictable.  The products repeat, the brands repeat, and I have several of ANYTHING they're going to send.  I do think it's an excellent subscription service. I've had it for over a year, and I will miss my hot pink envelope every month!  I'll miss the makeup bags (yes, I'm that weird person that actually LOVES most of the bags!), and I will miss getting ALL OF THE MAKEUP.  But I'm going to love having 2 Birchboxes on a regular basis.  I'm going to love double the samples.  I'm going to love discovering even MORE brands and products that I never knew existed.  I'm going to love having MOAR POINTS to spend on items that don't even have to be makeup or skincare!  I've been eyeing several items in the Lifestyle section on Birchbox, and for some reason, I just *need* this bamboo cutting board I saw on there.  In the real world, I would never spend $50 on a cutting board.  But when I can save up enough points to get it for free (AND use a discount code AND get a Mystery Sample Pack), why the heck not!?  

This has turned into a much longer post than I intended, sorry!  Bottom line?  In the end, it's not about whether Ipsy or Birchbox is intrinsically "better".  It's about which sub is better for YOU.  Liking Ipsy doesn't mean you're a cheapo makeup hoarder, and liking Birchbox doesn't mean you appreciate only the finer foil samples in life.  So get whichever sub works for you, or go crazy and get both.  Because it's about what makes *you* happy!
This is amazing. lol. I've been reading all the posts and just kind of keeping quiet. I love my ipsy. I love getting full sizes and different things that even though they may be considered "cheap brands", I wouldn't just go buy in the store. But I'm loving Birchbox too. I'm new to BB, but I'm loving the points system, the wider range of samples. I love them both, and I was a bit confused from all of these posts, like if i had to hate one to love the other. But you're right, right now, they both make me happy. One isn't necassarily better than the other, they're two different things. Like french fries and baked potatoes, they come from the same concept, but they're two total different things. Doesn't mean you can't like them both.

They actually complement each other quite well! I have loved having both, because I knew I'd get a variety of things each month.  And I'm sure if Ipsy starts sending out a bigger variety of brands again (even lesser known ones, just not the same few over and over) I'll probably resub!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yay for a new chocolate shop in walking distance of my house having every single chuao bar flavor available. I will be loading up on the firecracker and bacon favors. Nom!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 23, 2014)

> Yay for a new chocolate shop in walking distance of my house having every single chuao bar flavor available. I will be loading up on the firecracker and bacon favors. Nom!


 OMG the bacon is my absolute favorite. Thank god they're not sold anywhere near me or I'd be broke and about 1,000 lbs. lmao.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 23, 2014)

I finally added the Potato Chip one in my latest BB order. I'm in love! It's not what I was expecting for some reason. I knew it would be good. Didn't know it would be THAT good!



> Yay for a new chocolate shop in walking distance of my house having every single chuao bar flavor available. I will be loading up on the firecracker and bacon favors. Nom!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG the bacon is my absolute favorite. Thank god they're not sold anywhere near me or I'd be broke and about 1,000 lbs. lmao.
yeah. that's what i'm afraid of, lol. i need lots of self-control.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally added the Potato Chip one in my latest BB order. I'm in love! It's not what I was expecting for some reason. I knew it would be good. Didn't know it would be THAT good!

yup. i added the sampler to my order and the potato chip one is good too. you can get some of the flavors at bed bath and beyond for $4.99


----------



## AMaas (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am hoping, eventually, Birchbox will carry Tatcha skin care. I love it so much but want to try more of the line.
Me, too!  I want to try that gold leaf lip balm!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is exactly how I feel! I get one of each. They both fill different voids in my makeup drawers. But as far as the point system, BB has ipsy beat by a landslide IMO! They're both great for different reasons and I believe they're both geared for different types of people.
i agree... BB's point system is by far the better one.


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 23, 2014)

Slightly off-topic, but I remembered it was Sunday and I didn't get the subsciber sundays email yet, so I just went ahead and used a previous email's link to do it but...no prize for me, sigh.  And weirdly enough I still didn't get the email for today.


----------



## Alexia561 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Slightly off-topic, but I remembered it was Sunday and I didn't get the subsciber sundays email yet, so I just went ahead and used a previous email's link to do it but...no prize for me, sigh.  And weirdly enough I still didn't get the email for today.
Thanks for the reminder! I didn't get the email either, so googled the link. No prize for me either.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 23, 2014)

I did not receive my code either.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me, too!  I want to try that gold leaf lip balm!
Oooh! I've been eyeing this, too. I hope BB starts carrying it, because it would make a good points splurge.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 24, 2014)

Has anyone won anything on subscribers Sunday?


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 24, 2014)

> Has anyone won anything on subscribers Sunday?


 I think I remember someone on MUT won once!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone won anything on subscribers Sunday?
There's a thread for it! Someone won 





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140549/subscriber-sundays


----------



## angienharry (Feb 24, 2014)

> Slightly off-topic, but I remembered it was Sunday and I didn't get the subsciber sundays email yet, so I just went ahead and used a previous email's link to do it but...no prize for me, sigh. Â And weirdly enough I still didn't get the email for today.


 No email for me either. I remembered and went in though. No winner for me, but there's still a chance for the 10,000 BB points grand prize!


----------



## TippyAG (Feb 24, 2014)

I was wondering about the us weekly sub that was supposed to be a 12 week subscription... Has anyone started to recieve their magazines yet? All I've recieved are those annoying emails, but not actual magazine yet...


----------



## chaostheory (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was wondering about the us weekly sub that was supposed to be a 12 week subscription... Has anyone started to recieve their magazines yet? All I've recieved are those annoying emails, but not actual magazine yet...
I've received two already


----------



## xciaobellax (Feb 24, 2014)

I've received 2 magazines as well.


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 24, 2014)

I've only received one so far


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 24, 2014)

none yet


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm really annoyed I can't get Birchbox to get them to send my 1st email to sign up for the US Weekly Subscription and I am a new customer. I sent than another email today, last week they told me it could take up to two weeks for them to send me the email just to sign up. To read many are already getting magazines is disheartening. I'm not sure why they can't send an email out to me right away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm re-emailing them to get a code, I went back to my original email and it said I could do that, I'm surprised they did not give me that option before.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 24, 2014)

Has anyone ordered a full size of the 100% pure coffee bean caffeine eye cream? I got it in the mail today and I've been trying to pump some out and it just won't come out at all. I ended up having to uncrew the lid and put a little on my finger to try it out (it smells amazing, btw).


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow, asking the right question worked wonders. They sent me the Code for the magazine subscription right away after I emailed for it. To bad I didn't know to ask for it earlier, I thought It was off it was taking so long.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 24, 2014)

I ordered it and it's lost in the postal service purgatory. I hope they find my box by tomorrow. If they do, I will let you know if I mine works.



> Has anyone ordered a full size of the 100% pure coffee bean caffeine eye cream? I got it in the mail today and I've been trying to pump some out and it just won't come out at all. I ended up having to uncrew the lid and put a little on my finger to try it out (it smells amazing, btw).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I orders it and it's lost in the postal service purgatory. I hope they find my box by tomorrow. If they do, I will let you know if I mine works.
Thanks! I really don't want to bug them about it because I can squeeze product out and I'd rather keep it and use it than deal with doing an exchange or something, but it's kind of annoying!


----------



## xciaobellax (Feb 25, 2014)

> Has anyone ordered a full size of the 100% pure coffee bean caffeine eye cream? I got it in the mail today and I've been trying to pump some out and it just won't come out at all. I ended up having to uncrew the lid and put a little on my finger to try it out (it smells amazing, btw).


 I got it on Saturday... I unscrewed the top and squeezed out the air... Then it pumped out just fine.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 25, 2014)

Only two products in the mass market box piqued my interest, so I will probably cherry pick at the drugstore instead, BUT if anyone received the box I'd love to hear what you guys think of the Nivea tinted balm and the Biore mask!

Actually, I was super psyched that Allure had 3 generous foil product samples in it this month, and rushed into the bathroom to put on the Biore....waited...waited...this isn't heating. Then I realize I have a sample of the Biore Charcoal Cleanser, not the self-heating mask, lol. For the record, the other Allure samples this month are Lancome Genifique and L'Oreal YouthCode Pore Vanisher. 

I would be so happy if Allure kept sending nice big foils of new products every month!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 25, 2014)

> Has anyone ordered a full size of the 100% pure coffee bean caffeine eye cream? I got it in the mail today and I've been trying to pump some out and it just won't come out at all. I ended up having to uncrew the lid and put a little on my finger to try it out (it smells amazing, btw).


 I ordered this for my mom and as someone else said, she had pump issues until she squeezed some of the air out. Now it works fine! Also, she really likes it. She said she would definitely order more. In the am, she has puffy/swollen eyes for several hours after getting up. This doesn't take it away completely, but it goes away much faster and she said she doesn't feel so much like she's always squinting in the am. I can tell she looks better and more awake too!


----------



## katiecoll (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Only two products in the mass market box piqued my interest, so I will probably cherry pick at the drugstore instead, BUT if anyone received the box I'd love to hear what you guys think of the Nivea tinted balm and the Biore mask!

Actually, I was super psyched that Allure had 3 generous foil product samples in it this month, and rushed into the bathroom to put on the Biore....waited...waited...this isn't heating. Then I realize I have a sample of the Biore Charcoal Cleanser, not the self-heating mask, lol. For the record, the other Allure samples this month are Lancome Genifique and L'Oreal YouthCode Pore Vanisher.

I would be so happy if Allure kept sending nice big foils of new products every month!

The Biore and the Nivea are the two reasons I bought the box! I loved the Biore, but I felt like my face was a little dryer than I thought it would be after. A little moisturizer and I was fine though. I received the shade sheer crimson for the Nivea and it's my current favorite lip balm! It has the perfect hint of color to it, and lasts a few hours before having to reapply. The only other product I've been pleasently surprised at is the Covergirl mascara. I use the 1st step as my first coat, then put on my smashbox mascara for the 2nd coat and it works really well together!

The sally hansen is ok. Gave away the Rimmel. Haven't used the John Frieda stuff or the covergirl shadow yet.

For the 15 bucks I got it for with my 20% off code, and free shipping since I bought some other things, it was worth it.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 25, 2014)

> The Biore and the Nivea are the two reasons I bought the box! I loved the Biore, but I felt like my face was a little dryer than I thought it would be after. A little moisturizer and I was fine though. I received the shade sheer crimson for the Nivea and it's my current favorite lip balm! It has the perfect hint of color to it, and lasts a few hours before having to reapply. The only other product I've been pleasently surprised at is the Covergirl mascara. I use the 1st step as my first coat, then put on my smashbox mascaraÂ for the 2nd coat and it works really well together! The sally hansen is ok. Gave away the Rimmel. Haven't used the John Frieda stuff or the covergirl shadow yet. For the 15 bucks I got it for with my 20% off code, and free shipping since I bought some other things, it was worth it.


 I tried the john Frieda it was just ok. After using the bp oil it's hard to be happy with anything else. I will use it when I run out of the bp. I went to cvs and exchanged the Sally Hansen for a pretty purple color so I'm excited to try the 3 in 1 formula


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 25, 2014)

Heads up, just got an email for the BB plus items for March - a choice between Laqa and co nailpolish or a necklace.  The price is $20 again, you can choose one to reserve.  The necklace is actually something you assemble yourself.

Pics from email included.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Heads up, just got an email for the BB plus items for March - a choice between Laqa and co nailpolish or a necklace.  The price is $20 again, you can choose one to reserve.  The necklace is actually something you assemble yourself.

Pics from email included.




Unless if those are the pens, LAQA nail polish generally sells for $11/bottle.... so $22 value for $20. yay *jazz hands* Alternatively, beauty.com has laqa polish on sale for $7.70 (http://www.beauty.com/laqa-and-co-nail-polish-squid-ink/qxp486117?catid=298359&amp;N=0) The colours might be new/exclusive though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 25, 2014)

Has anyone received their replacement box for the shattered BP Oil? My mom is still waiting on hers &amp; she's wondering if she should contact them. ETA: Never mind, she says the UPS guy just dropped off her replacement box. They sent her box #1 instead of #51


----------



## jt0303 (Feb 25, 2014)

> Has anyone received their replacement box for the shattered BP Oil? My mom is still waiting on hers &amp; she's wondering if she should contact them.


 I received mine about a week ago, it was the identical box, still packed terribly...but in tact this time.


----------



## disconik (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tamarin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Heads up, just got an email for the BB plus items for March - a choice between Laqa and co nailpolish or a necklace.  The price is $20 again, you can choose one to reserve.  The necklace is actually something you assemble yourself.

Pics from email included.






The Laqa &amp; Co polishes are only $11 each on their website - granted, these colors aren't available on their site - but it's still not some grand amazing deal.  I mean, my boyfriend is getting a $50 tie in his march bb man.  And the whole price of that box is $20.  Why are they trying to squeeze us for $20 for a $22 add on?


----------



## feisty1 (Feb 25, 2014)

> I got it on Saturday... I unscrewed the top and squeezed out the air... Then it pumped out just fine.


 I finally went to the post office and waited until they found my packages. My eye cream also wouldn't pump out and when I took the cap off there is only a very small straw that doesn't go very far into the bottle so I have to squeeze the tube and pump at the same time.


----------



## jewdiful (Feb 25, 2014)

I received my replacement box today, Box #1 like most of the others I've seen. Anyway, I was pleased to see that not only wasn't the BP oil shattered, but a pillow box was being used... so I was surprised to find the OPI damaged. It was packaged in the pillow box with the tea packets wrapped around it. So I'm guessing it's a temperature change thing.

Here's a pic:





My question: should I email Birchbox about it?

I know they're out of boxes so they can't send another one, and the polish might be usable if I can remove the dried polish from the bottle...


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 25, 2014)

[/url] My question: should I email Birchbox about it? I know they're out of boxes so they can't send another one, and the polish might be usable if I can remove the dried polish from the bottle... Couldn't hurt. Maybe they will throw some points your way.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 25, 2014)

Got my Birchbox today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually love it all except for the Black Tea. I'll take the green tea all dang day! lol. So, the black tea will get given away. 

QUESTION: I'm over 100 points now, so I have 10$ in the BB shop. If I buy something from the BB shop, do I HAVE to use those points or can I just save them? Also, if you purchase something with BB points, do you still get points for that amount?


----------



## roxysurfajk (Feb 25, 2014)

> Got my Birchbox today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually love it all except for the Black Tea. I'll take the green tea all dang day! lol. So, the black tea will get given away.Â  QUESTION: I'm over 100 points now, so I have 10$ in the BB shop. If I buy something from the BB shop, do I HAVE to use those points or can I just save them? Also, if you purchase something with BB points, do you still get points for that amount?


no it gives you the option to save them during Che k out but if you use your points you don't get points . say youbuy something for Say 20 bucks after your 100 points you will get 10 dollars in poi


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
QUESTION: I'm over 100 points now, so I have 10$ in the BB shop. If I buy something from the BB shop, do I HAVE to use those points or can I just save them? Also, if you purchase something with BB points, do you still get points for that amount?
I believe points expire after a year, but technically you could keep saving until then? That's actually what I'm planning to do...try a bunch of stuff and then use all my points to splurge on a bunch of luxurious items


----------



## trustlust (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I tried the john Frieda it was just ok. After using the bp oil it's hard to be happy with anything else. I will use it when I run out of the bp. I went to cvs and exchanged the Sally Hansen for a pretty purple color so I'm excited to try the 3 in 1 formula
You can do this?? That's the only thing I wasn't happy with in my box because I just got an IDENTICAL color in my ipsy bag. Did you just tell them you lost your receipt or something? How does this work? lol.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 26, 2014)

I told myself I was going to cancel BB this month, but that point system keeps me hanging on. I had $30 in points and then a 20% off code. I splurged and got a the Suki Foaming Facial Scrub, Algenist Firm &amp; Lift and a bar of Shea Terra Black Soap for $78. I know that seems like a lot but considering the Algenist is $94 on its own...that's quite the deal!

I also earned points and now have another $10 sitting in my account. Man, I wish I knew how to quit you BB....


----------



## angienharry (Feb 26, 2014)

> You can do this?? That's the only thing I wasn't happy with in my box because I just got an IDENTICAL color in my ipsy bag. Did you just tell them you lost your receipt or something? How does this work? lol.


 I wasn't asking for money back so I just told them I had a polish and needed to exchange it for another color. Someone came over and scanned in mine with a handheld scanner thing and scanner the new one and said here u go. Super easy.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 26, 2014)

Slightly off topic but.. Just FYI for the Suki lovers, @sparklegirl posted in the enablers thread that everything is BOGO on their website right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Code is MAR14BOGO.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I told myself I was going to cancel BB this month, but that point system keeps me hanging on. I had $30 in points and then a 20% off code. I splurged and got a the Suki Foaming Facial Scrub, Algenist Firm &amp; Lift and a bar of Shea Terra Black Soap for $78. I know that seems like a lot but considering the Algenist is $94 on its own...that's quite the deal!

I also earned points and now have another $10 sitting in my account. Man, I wish I knew how to quit you BB....
suki is buy one get on free on their website now! but with points i guess it was free too! yay!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 26, 2014)

Just received my broken BP oil replacement box. Got box #1 like my account said, Pores No More, Purple OPI, Harvey &amp; Sons Tea (in the flavors I wanted!), Joan Vass perfume (yuck), and best of all an intact BP oil! It smells amazing, I can't wait to finally try it! I was so jazzed I was getting this box instead, because I wanted the tea and the OPI and I didn't get them on my other two accounts! Squeeeeee!


----------



## ashleylind (Feb 26, 2014)

I caved and got a second sub. I wasn't expecting to get a February box, because I just signed up last week and thought it was sold out, but one was waiting on my door step this afternoon. I'm super excited, and I managed to only get one repeat item (Hello by Harvey Prince), which isn't the worst thing in the world to get a duplicate of. Even more exciting â€“ I got the BP protect &amp; oil. I'm so excited to try it out!!!
Random side question â€“ is shipping info sometimes delayed? I never received a shipping notification for this box nor does my profile say anything about me having a box.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 26, 2014)

> Random side question â€“ is shipping info sometimes delayed? I never received a shipping notification for this box nor does my profile say anything about me having a box.


 My first box tracking info didn't update at all until several days after I got my box. I signed up in the middle of the month. I'm also pretty sure I read about others having the same experience as well.


----------



## ashleylind (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My first box tracking info didn't update at all until several days after I got my box. I signed up in the middle of the month. I'm also pretty sure I read about others having the same experience as well.

Thanks! I've never had any issues with sub #1, so I didn't know if this could be normal.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 26, 2014)

> Thanks! I've never had any issues with sub #1, so I didn't know if this could be normal.


 No problem! Glad to help! I'm guessing it probably depends when exactly you signed up, when your box shipped, etc. I can see how tracking info could possibly get lost in the shuffle for boxes that aren't shipped in the normal "waves" at the beginning of the month.


----------



## xciaobellax (Feb 27, 2014)

The code feb20 will get you 20% off an order of $50 or more... Valid till 2/28!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 27, 2014)

I am amazed by the Joan Vass perfume. I got the pink Opale one and it's really nice. The Birchbox card says "...orange with notes of cinnamon and musk. It smells like hyacinths and lilacs to me, maybe paperwhites, but those give me headaches and this perfume doesn't. No musk, either when just sprayed or after it dries. Just the floral. Scent descriptions can be so deceptive.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 27, 2014)

> The code feb20 will get you 20% off an order of $50 or more... Valid till 2/28!


 I used the feb20 discount yesterday on a $35 order and it still worked. Woohoo!


----------



## xciaobellax (Feb 27, 2014)

The code feb20 will get you 20% off an order of $50 or more... Valid till 2/28!



> I used the feb20 discount yesterday on a $35 order and it still worked. Woohoo!


 Even better!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 27, 2014)

Obviously the code comes out the day after I placed a BB order! I'm in major purge mode, so I can't find anything I'd want to spend my points on.  I don't want anymore STUFF and I've been using stuff BB doesn't sell on my face lately. BOO.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 27, 2014)

> Obviously the code comes out the day after I placed a BB order! I'm in major purge mode, so I can't find anything I'd want to spend my points on. Â I don't want anymore STUFF and I've been using stuff BB doesn't sell on my face lately. BOO.


 If you call Birchbox, I think they have a policy where they will apply a code that comes out within 3 days after you order and credit your card for the amount saved.


----------



## ashleylind (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you call Birchbox, I think they have a policy where they will apply a code that comes out within 3 days after you order and credit your card for the amount saved.

They've honored an order I placed even 5 days before.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you call Birchbox, I think they have a policy where they will apply a code that comes out within 3 days after you order and credit your card for the amount saved.
Thanks! I spent way under $35/$50.  I would gave bought two of something for the discount.  Oh well!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 27, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Tata Harper Resurfacing Mask on a regular basis? I tried a foil and it seemed nice enough, I'm just not sure it's better than a cheaper, Acure product.  I actually wish BB had a larger selection of Acure!


----------



## xciaobellax (Feb 27, 2014)

I ordered the beauty blender and Paula's choice gel moisturizer with the coupon &amp; my points and ended up paying 8 bucks. I added a pick 2 also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> has anyone tried Paula's choice? I've never tried anything from that line!


----------



## Tamarin (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered the beauty blender and Paula's choice gel moisturizer with the coupon &amp; my points and ended up paying 8 bucks. I added a pick 2 also




has anyone tried Paula's choice? I've never tried anything from that line!
I got their vitamin c serum in my Jan box; I've been using it and I think it's working?  Apparently vit c serums can take some time to take effect.  It mainly makes my face feel softer after I put on moisturizer.  The size sent out by bb is their trial size and I got a second one so I can keep testing it to see what the effect is =P  I got it from the Paula's choice website, since they had a deal for free shipping.  They also include 3 foil samples (you pick) with every order.  And their shipping is super fast.


----------



## Wida (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered the beauty blender and Paula's choice gel moisturizer with the coupon &amp; my points and ended up paying 8 bucks. I added a pick 2 also



has anyone tried Paula's choice? I've never tried anything from that line!
I love Paula's Choice!  They are the only products that have consistently worked for me and helped my acne-prone skin get under control.  They are the only skin care products that I use any more.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 27, 2014)

I just have to say that I am still loving the BP oil. I've been making everyone feel my hair.. My husband was like Stop! No more asking our friends to touch your hair hahahaha it's just sooooo sooofffftttttt! Come feel my hair!


----------



## xciaobellax (Feb 27, 2014)

> I love Paula's Choice!Â  They are the only products that have consistently worked for me and helped my acne-prone skin get under control.Â  They are the only skin care products that I use any more.


The code feb20 will get you 20% off an order of $50 or more... Valid till 2/28! Awesome I'm excited to try it! I get clogged pores easily and I have oily combo skin so I hope it works well on my face lol


----------



## Rory (Feb 27, 2014)

I just got my limited edition box and I so happy that I didn't receive a light pink color nail polish because I already have one/same brand. The color I received is called Kook a Mango.


----------



## mitchellmail2 (Feb 27, 2014)

I ordered a second sub this month and was so excited to see what I was supposed to be getting.  I received the box today and didn't receive ANY of the items that are listed on my page!! I at least want to earn my review points for this month.  Does anyone know how I get credit for reviews if I didn't receive the items on my account?

Thanks!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 27, 2014)

beauty protector oil - hair tested, fiance approved. when he came to visit me at school this week he said my hair was noticeably softer. i'm a believer!!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my limited edition box and I so happy that I didn't receive a light pink color nail polish because I already have one/same brand. The color I received is called Kook a Mango.
Be careful with the eyeshadow... I just swatched mine a few minutes ago, and my hands, arms, anything that any of those touched is pure shimmer and WILL NOT come off. I'm gonna go to work tomorrow looking like a pixi. ;x


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok, I'm totally ordering the BP oil! I'm sure they'll send it out again, but I just can't wait!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Feb 28, 2014)

> I ordered a second sub this month and was so excited to see what I was supposed to be getting. Â I received the box today and didn't receive ANY of the items that are listed on my page!! I at least want to earn my review points for this month. Â Does anyone know how I get credit for reviews if I didn't receive the items on my account? Thanks!


 Go ahead and review the box that is shown, and then e-mail or call BB customer service and ask them to update your box for you. This way you should be able to get the points from both boxes.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 28, 2014)

Before the BP oil, I didn't bother putting oil in my hair as it is naturally oily... but after trying out the BP oil, I loved it so much that I traded for three more samples! So now I have four sample bottles hehehe. XD


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 28, 2014)

I have no idea why birchbox is worrying about my points expiring. They don't go away until December.


----------



## shy32 (Feb 28, 2014)

> I have no idea why birchbox is worrying about my points expiring. They don't go away until December.


 I received that email too,and my points don't expire till December.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 28, 2014)

> I have no idea why birchbox is worrying about my points expiring. They don't go away until December.


 I got the same e-mail. My points are nowhere near expiring.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't know if this had been brought up or not, but when did birchbox change the minimum gift card amount from $10 to $25? I went to gift my second account using points and couldn't do it in a $10 increment like before. : ( boooooo!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 28, 2014)

> I don't know if this had been brought up or not, but when did birchbox change the minimum gift card amount from $10 to $25? I went to gift my second account using points and couldn't do it in a $10 increment like before. : ( boooooo!


 You can change the amount. I thought the same thing.


----------



## dawn767 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, I'm totally ordering the BP oil! I'm sure they'll send it out again, but I just can't wait!
I ordered it too. It's sooo amazing.


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have no idea why birchbox is worrying about my points expiring. They don't go away until December.





Whew.  I was super-pissed when I got that email.  My points shouldn't expire until September and I got that email too.  Oddly enough, it was just two weeks ago that I checked the box to receive emails about points expiring.  I emailed them asking about it, since I'm hoarding my points for my 2 year anniversary in May.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 28, 2014)

I got the points expiring notice, and the only explanation I could think of if is whether Birchbox redeems points using a "last in, first out" or "first in, first out" approach.

I don't think I've ever redeemed all of my points (e.g., gone back to zero points).  And the very first points I earned would be expiring soon.  So if they redeem the most recent points you earned, I suppose it's possible that my very oldest points are getting to be a year old.

I looked in the FAQ and didn't see this addressed.  Does anyone know?


----------



## meaganola (Feb 28, 2014)

> I don't know if this had been brought up or not, but when did birchbox change the minimum gift card amount from $10 to $25? I went to gift my second account using points and couldn't do it in a $10 increment like before. : ( boooooo!





> You can change the amount. I thought the same thing.


 Also, make sure you're getting the electronic gift card, not the physical one. Each has different amount tiers. The physical one starts at $25, but the electronic one starts at $10.


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the points expiring notice, *and the only explanation I could think of if is whether Birchbox redeems points using a "last in, first out" or "first in, first out" approach*.

I don't think I've ever redeemed all of my points (e.g., gone back to zero points).  And the very first points I earned would be expiring soon.  So if they redeem the most recent points you earned, I suppose it's possible that my very oldest points are getting to be a year old.

I looked in the FAQ and didn't see this addressed.  Does anyone know?
That was my first thought and that's why I was super annoyed.  I emailed BB Ops and have already heard back.  It was an email glitch.  Just as I expected, my points don't expire until September.  So it seems they DO use the first in, first out approach, thank goodness.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That was my first thought and that's why I was super annoyed.  I emailed BB Ops and have already heard back.  It was an email glitch.  Just as I expected, my points don't expire until September.  So it seems they DO use the first in, first out approach, thank goodness.

Phew.  That's a relief.  Thanks for checking!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 28, 2014)

Convenient how they had an email glitch that encouraged people to make a purchase. Must be so difficult for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 28, 2014)

Is there any easy way to know when you points expire? So far all my points are from Feb 2014, how does it work when adding different months?


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 28, 2014)

> Is there any easy way to know when you points expire? So far all my points are from Feb 2014, how does it work when adding different months?


 I believe they expire a year after you earn them and when you spend points, it's a first in first out kinda rule. They use your oldest points first.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 28, 2014)

> I believe they expire a year after you earn them and when you spend points, it's a first in first out kinda rule. They use your oldest points first.


Is there any easy way to know when you points expire? So far all my points are from Feb 2014, how does it work when adding different months? Ok thank you, I need a lot of points I want to get a good discount on a clairisonic face cleaner.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 28, 2014)

Oy. BB sent me the wrong box. The box that was showing on my account (45) was not the box I received (1). I emailed BB and they said they would send me the box that was showing on my account originally. My box showed up today and....they sent me box 1 AGAIN. Wah! I wanted to try the W3LL Universalist and the Sarahpotempo. I emailed them again...but perhaps it was just not meant to be.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 28, 2014)

> Is there any easy way to know when you points expire? So far all my points are from Feb 2014, how does it work when adding different months? Ok thank you, I need a lot of points I want to get a good discount on a clairisonic face cleaner.


 That's something I'm saving my points for as well! I currently have 555 points ($50) and the first ones don't expire until October. Yay!


----------



## angienharry (Feb 28, 2014)

> Has anyone tried the Tata Harper Resurfacing Mask on a regular basis? I tried a foil and it seemed nice enough, I'm just not sure it's better than a cheaper, Acure product. Â I actually wish BB had a larger selection of Acure!


 I just ordered an acure body wash from the BB shop. My first time with the brand but I hear good things so I'm excited.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 1, 2014)

> You can change the amount. I thought the same thing.





> Also, make sure you're getting the electronic gift card, not the physical one. Each has different amount tiers. The physical one starts at $25, but the electronic one starts at $10.


 Thank you ladies!! I was bummed out! I will have to look at it again and see where to change it. I thought they had caught on.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 1, 2014)

Kinda off topic, but kind of not... has anyone tried both the BP oil and the BP spray? I can only afford one right now. I received the oil and LOVED it, but I've seen a lot of people loved the spray. I do have a problem with tangles (I have really long, thick hair). Any thoughts on which is better?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kinda off topic, but kind of not... has anyone tried both the BP oil and the BP spray? I can only afford one right now. I received the oil and LOVED it, but I've seen a lot of people loved the spray. I do have a problem with tangles (I have really long, thick hair). Any thoughts on which is better?
I have long thick hair and I'm in love with the BP spray. To me it's more necessary than the oil because I don't condition my hair. I've found that not conditioning and using the spray afterwards is the best for making my hair not oily, since that's a big problem for me. But I'm dreading the day I run out of my BP oil sample, I'll probably be ordering a full size of it as soon as i have 200 points.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 1, 2014)

> Kinda off topic, but kind of not... has anyone tried both the BP oil and the BP spray? I can only afford one right now. I received the oil and LOVED it, but I've seen a lot of people loved the spray. I do have a problem with tangles (I have really long, thick hair). Any thoughts on which is better?


 I guess I'm the opposite of [@]kawaiimeows[/@] My hair is on the drier side. I love the oil. I don't condition my hair either because I think it kills my volume. I think the oil helps me out in the dry department and i feel like I have less tangles! So I guess between KawaiiMeow's review and mine, hopefully that helps!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I guess I'm the opposite of @kawaiimeows My hair is on the drier side. I love the oil. *I don't condition my hair either because I think it kills my volume. *I think the oil helps me out in the dry department and i feel like I have less tangles! So I guess between KawaiiMeow's review and mine, hopefully that helps!
Now that I think of it, my hair has had a lot more volume since I cut the conditioner and started using the BP spray and oil instead. I think something about conditioner just weighed my hair down. One reason I always kept my hair short was because it was unmanagable when long, but the spray and oil have helped me enjoy growing it out immensely.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 2, 2014)

It came! My missing box materialized from the ether and found its way to me! (I'd like to think it's due to my recent binge watching of Doctor Who on Netflix) I get to try the Caudalie Cleansing Water! And Ruby Wing hot pink polish! And Couture La La Malibu! And more BP oil! And the miracle Skin transformer. This was seriously one of the best boxes I've ever gotten, and I was so bummed when it was lost and BB couldn't send me a replacement. But newgistics must have found it, and it was in my mailbox! Oh Happy Day!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Mar 2, 2014)

> It came! My missing box materialized from the ether and found its way to me! (I'd like to think it's due to my recent binge watching of Doctor Who on Netflix) I get to try the Caudalie Cleansing Water! And Ruby Wing hot pink polish! And Couture La La Malibu! And more BP oil! And the miracle Skin transformer. This was seriously one of the best boxes I've ever gotten, and I was so bummed when it was lost and BB couldn't send me a replacement. But newgistics must have found it, and it was in my mailbox! Oh Happy Day!


 Yay!!! Congrats. Have fun with your pretties!


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 2, 2014)

I love both the BP Oil and Spray!  But- I think the oil is pretty comparable to a lot of oils that you can get for much cheaper.  I really like the oil, and I'll use my whole sample up, but I'll probably go back to my Organix Oil right after.  I use both leave in conditioner and oil, and I spray my scalp with tea tree oil, and I use conditioner in the shower.  Y'all can have some of my volume, there's no taming this mess.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 2, 2014)

[@]elizabethrose[/@] I'll have to check out the oil you use. I guess birchbox lives up to its discovery service purpose since I've gotten Argan oil samples and the like in sephora orders, etc. But the BP one is the first I've tried and I liked it. I've since gone back into my sample stash and have tried the Argan they sent out in feb, BP oil, and the Bumble and Bumble hairdresser oil. I like all of them equally because I feel like they all did the same thing and made my hair nice and soft


----------



## elizabethrose (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@elizabethrose I'll have to check out the oil you use. I guess birchbox lives up to its discovery service purpose since I've gotten Argan oil samples and the like in sephora orders, etc. But the BP one is the first I've tried and I liked it. I've since gone back into my sample stash and have tried the Argan they sent out in feb, BP oil, and the Bumble and Bumble hairdresser oil. I like all of them equally because I feel like they all did the same thing and made my hair nice and soft

Yeah girl!  I use up all the argan oil samples they send me like crazy, but I do have two different kinds of Organix ones that I keep on hand.  They smell magical, not like the BP oil but still absolutely fantastic.  http://www.ogxhair.com/product/extra-penetrating-oil This one is great if you have super dry hair- I use it on my coarse thick hair when I really need some extra moisture.  http://www.ogxhair.com/product/weightless-healing-oil And this one is great if you need oil but you want it a little lighter- it's also easier on your volume.  I have both and use both super regularly!  All the oils from the Organix line are phenomenal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And they're so cheap.  $7 for most of the bottles and they last for a while!! Much easier than $20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 2, 2014)

> It came! My missing box materialized from the ether and found its way to me! (I'd like to think it's due to my recent binge watching of Doctor Who on Netflix) I get to try the Caudalie Cleansing Water! And Ruby Wing hot pink polish! And Couture La La Malibu! And more BP oil! And the miracle Skin transformer. This was seriously one of the best boxes I've ever gotten, and I was so bummed when it was lost and BB couldn't send me a replacement. But newgistics must have found it, and it was in my mailbox! Oh Happy Day!


 Share how the water is, I've wondered. And the skin transformer, this one is a highlighter, right? Yay for more oil!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@elizabethrose I'll have to check out the oil you use. I guess birchbox lives up to its discovery service purpose since I've gotten Argan oil samples and the like in sephora orders, etc. But the BP one is the first I've tried and I liked it. I've since gone back into my sample stash and have tried the Argan they sent out in feb, BP oil, and the Bumble and Bumble hairdresser oil. I like all of them equally because I feel like they all did the same thing and made my hair nice and soft

Yeah, I love the way the BP oil smells, but I have a ton of different oils (ranging from Redken to Morroccanoil to Suave) and honestly, they all perform very similarly, if not identically. I love the BP's scent the most, but that's not big enough of a deal for me to spend that much on it when I can get the Suave for so cheap! They're all really just silicone and oil, so the price differences are just crazy (I'm looking at you, Moroccanoil...)

Now, I'm just trying to decide if the BP spray is worth the price for me...I have been using the Healthy Sexy Hair leave-in (which is about $4 cheaper, I think) but even that is a bit overpriced for me. I'm on a mission to find a really great leave-in spray that is affordable. I love the BP scent, but it's hard for me to convince myself to spend $22 on it!

(And the shampoo and conditioner are just crazily priced for me, too!)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 2, 2014)

I feel like I'm the only one who isn't in love with the smell of the BP spray. The BP oil isn't as potent to me. I got this Ion (I think?) brand spray leave in conditioner from Sally. I got it for free with a purchase but I think it's $8 for 8oz and I feel like it does the same thing as the BP spray. I'll check it out when I get home. I like it but it's not something I use in my hair rotation every time after I shower


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 2, 2014)

Still waiting for my box. -.-'


----------



## yellowdoodlebug (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still waiting for my box. -.-'
Me too. My first box got lost in Newgistics purgatory, and my second one is MIA, too.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 2, 2014)

> Me too.Â My first box got lost in Newgistics purgatory, and my second one is MIA, too.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine is supposedly being forwarded from my old address to my current address, but it's taking like two weeks and it usually only takes like three days (for usps which is who is handling the box at this point) for shit to get from PA to Iowa. RAGE. I'm thinking of calling birchbox tomorrow. Even though they're out of February boxes, I want to make sure that my march box will come to the right address. (I updated it on the website, but...)


----------



## hrhvittoria (Mar 3, 2014)

I FINALLY GOT MY BB!

Unfortunately the tea I got will kill me. Womp womb, grapefruit. (Grapefruit anything + von Willebrand's = nononononono.)

Verrrry pleasantly surprised with the size of the shampoo and conditioner samples, though! I can't wait to try them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xciaobellax (Mar 3, 2014)

> I feel like I'm the only one who isn't in love with the smell of the BP spray. The BP oil isn't as potent to me. I got this Ion (I think?) brand spray leave in conditioner from Sally. I got it for free with a purchase but I think it's $8 for 8oz and I feel like it does the same thing as the BP spray. I'll check it out when I get home. I like it but it's not something I use in my hair rotation every time after I shower


 I actually don't like the scent either! It's too sweet for me and I prefer clean or floral scents.


----------



## easybreezy (Mar 3, 2014)

I really liked the BP scent when I received it, and I love how the spray detangles my hair without weighing it down too much.  But now that I am pregnant, the smell kind of makes me nauseous!  Now I only use the spray sparingly and switched over to using my 12 Benefits the majority of the time.  I also have the conditioner, and it seems much stronger in smell (maybe it is just the steam amplifying it or something).  I can't use it at all.


----------



## saku (Mar 4, 2014)

got the harney &amp;sons tea in my birchbox! yay! finally! after months of wishing i get tea, i finally did!!!! i absolutely love tea, and these ones are goood.. hmm.mmm...mmm... i wish i get more tea! hahaha


----------



## kotoko (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Don't know why your quote disappeared, but UGH I hate the smell too! It's this weird cocoa thing that makes me feel sick to my stomach. And I'm not pregnant, so I don't know what to say about that hahaha.

BP Spray shall sit in my donations drawer from now on.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 6, 2014)

So... We all remember the Benefit Big Easy Peelie issue, right? I went to Ulta today and the nice lady at the Benefit counter gave me THESE:






A little tube! Definitely enough for 2-3 full face applications. Also, how cute is that teeny brush with the matte powder!? So maybe if you want a bigger size sample of Big Easy, try Ulta? Couldn't hurt! The lady had a whole drawer full of the stuff!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 6, 2014)

> So... We all remember the Benefit Big Easy Peelie issue, right? I went to Ulta today and the nice lady at the Benefit counter gave me THESE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is too cute!! Did they have them in all colors?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 6, 2014)

@usofjessamerica Yes they did!  She gave me the Light (lightest shade) and gave my aunt the Light/Medium.  I could see little rows of all the different shades.

(And I'm totally using that tiny brush to get out the last of my The Balm's Sexy Mama powder from the edges of my compact!  It's about 80% pan right now, and my poor fluffy kabuki brush just can't pick up the powder like it should anymore!)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 6, 2014)

> @usofjessamerica Â Yes they did! Â She gave me the Light (lightest shade) and gave my aunt the Light/Medium. Â I could see little rows of all the different shades. (And I'm totally using that tiny brush to get out the last of my The Balm's Sexy Mama powder from the edges of my compact! Â It's about 80% pan right now, and my poor fluffy kabuki brush just can't pick up the powder like it should anymore!)


 Good to know! There's 2 or 3 ultas around milwaukee but I'm NEVER on those sides of town.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2014)

Public service announcement time!  Don't forget:  SUNDAY IS THE LAST DAY TO DO FEBRUARY FEEDBACK!  I just double-checked to make sure I had received everything.


----------



## Glossygirl (Mar 13, 2014)

Has anyone applied for the US magazine rebate of $9.99 and if so, have you received your check yet?


----------



## camel11 (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone applied for the US magazine rebate of $9.99 and if so, have you received your check yet?


I applied pretty quickly and received a check last week.


----------



## IndiaLynRose (Mar 18, 2014)

I hated my box! It was ALL foil samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 18, 2014)

> I hated my box! It was ALL foil samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Which box number was it?


----------



## IndiaLynRose (Mar 21, 2014)

I have no idea I will check now


----------



## Linnake (Mar 22, 2014)

I apologize if this was already asked, can someone post the link for this months swap thread (is there one? I can NEVER find it!).  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MUfiend (Mar 22, 2014)

> I apologize if this was already asked, can someone post the link for this months swap thread (is there one? I can NEVER find it!). Â Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hi! I'm assuming you're looking for March - here it is - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141458/birchbox-swaps-march-2014#post_2302411. You can also search for birchbox swap and it should pop up. That's what I did before I joined the swap group so it's part of my open subscriptions.


----------

